#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-14
<vaxo> hi
<vaxo> im just making my own kubuntu live cd aaaaaand have a problem
<vaxo> how the heck does kicker store all of its kmenu entries?
<allee> vaxo: all desktop files below /usr/share/applications and /usr/share/applnk are used to generate the menu
<vaxo> hm oki thanks
<vaxo> but how do i clean up a group like "editors"
<vaxo> no entries == no group?
<allee> delete /usr/share/applnk/Editors/ ? (should be empty)
<vaxo> this dir isnt there
<vaxo> ;)
<vaxo> well german kde
<vaxo> so "editoren
<vaxo> "
<vaxo> but
<vaxo> its not there aswell
<vaxo> only one member left "scribus"
<vaxo> no scribus.desktop file on the system anymore ... x restart ... its still there
<vaxo> so "somewhere" it still contains that info
<vaxo> dpkg -L just shows one scribus.desktop to be installed
<allee> where?
<vaxo> ehhhh
<vaxo> hold on
<vaxo> applnk
<vaxo> didnt kill this one
<vaxo> nope
<vaxo> didnt work either
<allee> vaxo: hmm, removed ksubtile (my only entry in Editors) and /usr/share/applnk/Editor is gone and so my Editor menu entry
<allee> try run: kbuildsycoca
<allee> just to be sure ;)
<vaxo> hm still there
<allee> grep -R ^Catego /usr/share/applications/ | grep -i editor
<vaxo> hmmm it works for other menues
<vaxo> but
<vaxo> i cannot kill kate
<vaxo> anyway
<vaxo> i have to sleep
<vaxo> but allee, youre ma man!
<vaxo> ;)
<vaxo> thanks for the hints, im on the right track now
<vaxo> gn8
<allee> vaxo: nite!  tomorrow I tell you about visibility=hidden (or something like that ;)
<vaxo> hehe
<vaxo> oki
<vaxo> till then
<spstarr_home> which KDevelop is in Beta2? I dont see the newest 3.3.x release:(
<spstarr_home> hrm, are we going to add eric3 3.8.0?
<spstarr_home> its rather old version in kubuntu and its broken dependencies right now in dapper
<spstarr_home> oh
<spstarr_home> eric3 -> eric
<spstarr_home>  eric: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 is installed.
<spstarr_home> doh
<spstarr_home> stupid dependency check
<spstarr_home> oh libqt3-mt is 3.3.5 in debian testing so we need to move this to dapper
<spstarr_home> got it working
<spstarr_home> move the eric3 python2.3 stuff to 2.4 site-packages
<spstarr_home> worked
<pef> hello
<pef> Riddell: hello, no more informations about my mixxx upload :/
<pef> Riddell: I wish get assignement for bugzilla #10185, but I don't have enough permissions (not allowed)
<pef> Riddell: can you do something for me ? :)
<icefox> _Sime: SYN?
<pef> Riddell: konversation seems to be synced, please close bugzilla #10185
<spstarr_work> any other KDE Ubuntu Toronto people? :-)
<mornfall> booh
<Riddell> spstarr: hybble lives in Hamilton, which I believe is close
<Drakeson> Riddell: I changed that cover yesterday : http://gazor3.ece.queensu.ca/~hon/Drakeson/cd-disk2.svg
<Drakeson> but I cannot do anything now (for a few days I guess)
<spstarr> 1.3 hours from me
<spstarr> Drakeson: you live Downtown Toronto?
<Drakeson> yep
* olwin fait des crpes ;): Away at the moment
<allee> AFAIR (is it true?) that on installation kmix is only enabled/started if sound is available, otherwise not? If yes, what 'trick' is used (that would be useful for kdebluetooth too))
<Riddell> allee: kmix is always started (it's in kubuntu-default-settings as a saved session), it displays itself with a red X if it can't talk to the sound drivers
<allee> Riddell: 'k. Again memory leak here :(
<Riddell> allee: on kmix?
<allee> Riddell: sorry,  in my brain not kmix
<_Sime> icefox: I've blogged it up a bit: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1602
<allee> _Sime: really good blog!
* allee would be glad if only the descriptions exists (picture of keyboards is much harder)
<_Sime> allee: thanks,
<_Sime> allee: descriptions aren't too helpful IMHO. picture aren't hard. They just take a lot of work.
<allee> fwiw: xkeyboard-config prefers to write core in GUI independ way so a gtk gui can be written ;)
<allee> _Sime: lot of work -> lot of time --> a big problem ;)
<allee> the highlighting of important part may be not so hard in principle
<_Sime> allee: true, but it is also a problem that could be distributed to lots of other people.
<allee> a keyboard is normaly augmented from many different peaces.  So I one finds a way to 'catch' the augment one has groups of keyboard keys
<allee> _Sime: right
<_Sime> allee: highlighting could just be as simple as drawing a red border, or glow. It doesn't even have to be animated.
<_Sime> allee: just a drawn picture of a keyboard with the important keys in a brighter colour, for example.
<allee> I don't meant animated but how to determine 'group' of keys that belong together
<_Sime> sorry, which part are you thinking of exactly?
<allee> 'every keymap' starts with xkb_keycodes "basic  (see /etc/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86) then PC<xyz> use it and add more keys, in keycodes/inet MM keys are added
<allee> so every group can be defined by keys added via an 'include' statement of xkb_keycodes.  Forming a group with a, e.g. different color
<_Sime> I was thinking about how people can identify a US layout keyboard by looking at the layout of important keys, while not being distracted by things which are not important such as the pipe key and things like "mulitmedia" keys.
<allee> yeah, but if the visualization use no emphasiz of the 'basic' group and colorized the keys that are defined in 'pcXYZ' group you get what you want
<_Sime> ok, I see what you are getting at.
<allee> and /etc/X11/geometry contains input for keyboard drawing.  This is normally no added because there _no_ tool to easily create them
<allee> + :(
<allee> I submitted some MM definitions but never had the nerve to fight with geometry files
<allee> _Sime: IMHO as a start a tool that allows to easly catch undefined keys and let add my keys to an existing keyboard file would be a good start.
<allee> For your plans you need lots of people but if it takes pages to describe how to produce them, and 'hours' to use them you find noone that supplies input
<allee> For me it looks like every information is or can be added to /etc/X11/*/.  What's missing is a good tool to find (as you blogged) _and_ to extent add new keyboards easily
<Riddell> debian merges needing done http://tinyurl.com/9cmuw
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : debian merges needing done http://tinyurl.com/9cmuw | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Kubuntu DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<allee> Riddell: do you know some (kde) pkgs that use scons?  I hacked something togehter for codeine, but it's, well, a hack
<Riddell> allee: kdissert
<allee> Riddell: thx! I'll check it
<Riddell> allee: no cdbs though, that would be handy
<allee> Riddell: yeah, I missed cdbs a lot last night while fighting again with dh_make 
<allee> But scons cdbs is  IMHO not worth starting yet  As soon as bksys/scons stabilized for KDE4, we should start on hacking a cdbs module.
<allee> many extragear developers are only waiting for the stabilization to use them for their (KDE3) apps right away
* allee double check that I really download the complete codeine tar ball, it was simply toooooo small.  At the end it was only scons instead auto* ;)
<Riddell> :)
<allee> kdissert rules file is much cooler than mine hack.  Good! Thx again
<_Sime> allee: thanks for the feedback.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-15
<Riddell> request on mailing list for packagers: kchmviewer, kkbswitch
<allee> Riddell: kcmviewer: seems like pusling is already working on it
<allee> kkbswitch: I wonder why it's not integrated into the KDEs systray keyboard chooser??
* Riddell hasn't looked at either, just passing on message from mailing list :)
<allee> 'k
<haggai> heya folks
<haggai> Riddell: I met Martijn Dekkers this week; he said he's met you
<Riddell> haggai: ooh, he's cool
<Riddell> haggai: what was the context?
<insanekane> hello all
<icefox> _Sime|Zzz: cool
<amu> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> amu: hi
<Riddell> \sh: what's the status of libvisual?
<\sh> Riddell: i386 ok, amd64 ok ppc failed
<\sh> Riddell: but libvisual_plugins is more complicated
<\sh> Riddell: configure: WARNING: *** You need dlsym() to make use of Libvisual.
<\sh> checking for sqrt in -lm... no
<\sh> configure: error: *** You need the Standard C Math Library to build Libvisual.
<\sh> oh dlsym should be in libdl
<amu> Riddell: do you want post a news about kubuntu@lwe ? 
<amu> Riddell: do you have an status about the CD's for the LWE ? 
<Riddell> amu: I'm afraid I havn't even got the artwork done yet, so they're unlikely to be finished in time
<amu> hmm, too bad, i phoned with tackat last days, he'll do the posters for the LWE 
<freeflying> can not use kat in kubuntu dapper
<freeflying> when begain index some dir .it will crashes
<Riddell> allee: do you know if anyone has packaged akode?
<spstarr_work> hmm
<Riddell> spstarr_work: ?
<spstarr_work> just trying out eric3 I'd like to get that into Kubuntu :-)
<spstarr_work> I have it hacked up on Dapper Kubuntu
<spstarr_work> but i need to clean up the debian/* stuff
<Riddell> we have eric
<spstarr_work> 3.8.0?
<Riddell> maybe not that version
<spstarr_work> its broken currently yeah it wants python2.3
<spstarr_work> so i have it working in 2.4 with some adjustments
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> cool
<spstarr_work> even have it working in RHEL4 for work since eric3 is rather useful since I do a lot of python hacking
<allee> Riddell: akode, afaik no debian-qt-kde member started working on 3.5 yet, and before kdelibs, -base etc noone works on -multimedia
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> packaging it now
<pef> Riddell: hello
<pef> Riddell: here is konversation debdiff merged from debian http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/konversation/konversation_0.18-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> groovy, thanks
<pef> Riddell: when uploaded, can you close the bug report on bugzilla ? I don't have enough permissions to do it
<Riddell> pef: sure
<\sh> Riddell: which specs are approved for kubuntu?
<\sh> i didn't see any on the ubuntu-devel-announcement list
<seth_k> Riddell, did you ever peek at new kmobiletools?
* _olwin is back.
<haggai> Riddell: doing some work for him
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-16
<spstarr_home> oh we dont have python2.4-sip4-kde3?
<spstarr_home> oh thats coming
<spstarr_home> that explains why its disabled in the rules file
<spstarr_home> having those .api files would be nice :)
<paulproteus|jhu> Riddell, Please ship my patch for http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18803 ! :)
<janimo> Riddell, are you keeping ivman for dapper?
<viviersf> i dont think he is
<viviersf> kde 3.5 supports it by default as far as i know
<janimo> viviersf, ok then I may hijack it for xubuntu :)
<janimo> btw was anything wrong with ivman in ligt of your experience so far?
<viviersf> hehe
<viviersf> no major things
<viviersf> its just it mounts any cd
<viviersf> and when you like want to erase a cdrw
<viviersf> its mounted and cant be erased
<viviersf> thus it gets annoying
<viviersf> maby if some1 made that if a format call was done 
<viviersf> that it got unmounted
<viviersf> its all problem i have had with it] 
<janimo> thanks
<janimo> I wish there was such a tool which worked nicely across all desktops
<chmj> haai!
<Riddell> janimo: I don't think we'll keep it
<janimo> is the kde3.5 way still using HAL?
<janimo> no chance of a common kde/gnome way for this?
<janimo> googling for kde3.5 volume manager goves no result, do you have a link to what it will be?
<janimo> thanks
<Riddell> janimo: it uses HAL yes
<Riddell> it's a kded module that monitors media:/ for changes
<Riddell> JRe wrote it
<janimo> is dbus going to be in kde?
<Riddell> it's used for media:/ and k3b
<Riddell> it should replace dcop in kde 4 if anyone gets round to writing it
<janimo> is it this one http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/kde/kdenonbeta/kvm?
<janimo> sorry for the '?'
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> kdebase/kioslave/media/medianotifier
<lamont> Riddell: breezy-updates has a newer version of kdepim than dapper... is that something you want to drop in dapper, or should I base my dapper upload on that??
<lamont> (fixing build-deps)
* lamont decides to actually _look_ at -3 and see what's diff
<Riddell> lamont: I'll update dapper today or tomorrow
<lamont> Riddell: um, ok... I just uploaded -ubuntu4 a few minutes ago, with the build-dep fix
<lamont> to dapper
<Riddell> lamont: ok, cool.  I'm packaging kde 3.5 now
<lamont> part of me thinks that dapper should have picked the breezy-updates version, rather than breezy version, but that's a katie question that goes away shortly...
<lamont> cool
* lamont wanders
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> how is packaging doing? ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-rc1/src
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: it's going
<Riddell> but we weren't given any warning
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: allrighty
<jeroenvrp> no warning?
<Riddell> well coolo only put it on the server 24 hours ago, normally we get a week to package stuff
<jeroenvrp> that's a shame yes
<jeroenvrp> allthough I expected allready the 9th
<jeroenvrp> and asked yesterday in #kde and they said it should be released today
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: good luck
<spstarr_work> sh
<spstarr_work> do we have a python2.4-sip4-kde3 package in the works?
<Riddell> ask \sh_away 
<seaLne> anyone know where breezy.buildd is?  dosen't seem to be in debootstrap
<seaLne> hmm weird its on one machine but not my home desktop
<Riddell> should be in the breezy debootstrap package
<seaLne> yeah weird
<seaLne> anyone know what the following means? :
<seaLne> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `/config.status', needed by `/Makefile'.  Stop.
<seaLne> from running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Riddell> seaLne: what are you building?
<Riddell> try running debuild
<Riddell> try running   make -f admin/Makefile.common
<seaLne> kcfgcreator
<seaLne> debuild stops with the same
<seaLne> hmm runing make -f admin/Makefile.common seems to be getting it to do something
<Riddell> then run debuild  again after that
<seaLne> ta
<Riddell> (debuild runs dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot plus some extra checks)
<seaLne> nice lots of errors: "warning: 'struct QUType_charstar' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor"
<Riddell> that's a warning, not an error.  there's a big difference
<seaLne> k, must be failing on something else then
<Riddell> if make fails then somewhere there will be an error
<seaLne> yeah, i'm a bit rusty
<seaLne> token.h:75: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Memento' with no type
<seaLne> token.h:75: error: 'Memento' declared as a 'virtual' field
<seaLne> token.h:75: error: expected ';' before '*' token
<Riddell> that'll be GCC 4 then
<Riddell> did you get the source from SVN?
<seaLne> no tarball
<Riddell> it should be fixed in SVN for GCC 4, grab the latest version of that file
<Riddell> it probably just needs a "class Memento;" somewhere at the top
<seaLne> yep has that in trunk and it now builds
<seaLne> thanks, i don't think i'd have worked that out
<seaLne> another problem i had tho was trying to use cddb, when running debian/rules clean i get:
<seaLne> dh_testdir: cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory
<seaLne> i have "DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL := yes" as the first non comment in debian/rules
<Riddell> get rid of that, it sounds evil
<Riddell> do you have a debian/control file still?
<seaLne> no was trying to use cddb t generate it from debian/control.in?
<Riddell> don't, that's evil
<seaLne> bah, sounded easier
<seaLne> bah is there a way to get debuild to not try to sign the package?
<Riddell> debuild -us -uc
<Riddell> but if it fails on gpg that means it's got to the end so it's all good
<seaLne> yep :)
<seaLne> i just don't leave my key at work
<Riddell> you don't trust the your own computer network?
<seaLne> i don't want it on backups
<seaLne> i suppose i could symlink it to the local hard disk
<seaLne> so if pbuilder dosen't give any errors that the package good for dependancies yeah?
* seaLne wonders why nothing complained about the change to the sources, i'd not made a patch file
* seaLne is feeling way too much like a newbie
<seaLne> another error:
<seaLne> kd@napier-01:~/dev/ubuntu/breezy/kcfgcreator/kcfgcreator-0.3.1$ cdbs-edit-patch 01-gcc
<seaLne> Cleaning in directory .
<seaLne> debian/rules:45: *** target file `clean' has both : and :: entries.  Stop.
<seaLne> debuild: fatal error at line 842:
<seaLne> couldn't exec fakeroot debian/rules:
<seaLne> debian/rules:45: *** target file `clean' has both : and :: entries.  Stop.
<Riddell> is there a clean: entry in debian/rules?
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> it looks fine
<seaLne> i included /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk in debian/rules
<Riddell> and is there a clean:: entry?
<Riddell> simple-patchsys doesn't use cdbs-edit-patch
<Riddell> you have to make the .diff file manually
<seaLne> ah right
<Tm_T> Riddell: any idea how fast will X.org 7.0 have ubuntu packages after release?
<Tm_T> (RC2 out)
<Riddell> Tm_T: pretty fast
<Tm_T> but not in breezy?
<Tm_T> in or to
<Riddell> no, not in breezy
<Tm_T> I thought so :/
<Riddell> Tm_T: something you want in it?
<Tm_T> it's new, people say it's better, ofcourse I want it! ;)
<Riddell> same old X protocol
<Tm_T> no, I don't actually even know what's improved in it, but I like to test new stuff
<Riddell> serving X just the same since 1985
<Tm_T> yes
<Riddell> dapper should be quite safe
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> not as borkage as breezy was?
<Riddell> shouldn't be, no big transitions happeneing
<Tm_T> ah, good
<Tm_T> one more thing, we need newer freeciv packages
<Riddell> well, you know where revu is :)
<Tm_T> I tried compile myself, and tried packages my friend made to sarge:bot say when I try to run civclient "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x082cbf40 ***"
<Tm_T> s/bot/both
<Tm_T> dunno is it me or something else
<Riddell> not good
<Tm_T> not at all
<Tm_T> actually inkscape gave me that couple times
<Tm_T> havent tried it since
<Tm_T> any idea why that happens?
<Riddell> calling free twice on something?
<Tm_T> hmm, and what's different in kubuntu/my system that causes that? same packages is working fine in sarge
<Riddell> did you recompile?
<Tm_T> yes, tried almost everything
<Tm_T> I haven't reinstalled my sytem yet
<Tm_T> or standing in my head and praying moon gods
<Riddell> they never listen to me
<Tm_T> sad
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://edevelop.org/node/1601
<Tm_T> hmm, strange
<Tm_T> I might even try that :p
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-17
<Riddell> ** testers wanted **  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
* claydoh perks!
* freeflying waiting kde3.5 in dapper
<Riddell> uploadiung now
<freeflying> Riddel : can be used in dapper now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: no, it'll take a few hours to compile now
<freeflying> Riddell: great! 
<Riddell> it's only up to kdebase, rest must wait for tomorrow, it's 04:30 now
<freeflying> Riddell: that' all right . it will be night here , I can get it ^_^
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh thank you
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php there's something odd, like beta2 ?
<lexhider> Hi Riddell, are you there still?
<Tm_T> seems not
<Tm_T> lexhider: what's up?
<lexhider> just a problem with the kde35rc1 announcement on kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> ah yes, I mentioned about it
<lexhider> the line it quotes to put it the sources.list is still the one for beta2 not rc1
<Tm_T> I hope he see it when he wakes up
<lexhider> cool,
<lexhider> see ya.
<pef> hello
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> on http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php there is an error
<jeroenvrp> :
<jeroenvrp> it is saying: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<jeroenvrp> and that must be deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1/ breezy main
<jeroenvrp> and that must be deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc1 breezy main
<verwilst> hellow dudes
<verwilst> Riddell, http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php <- repo path is still for beta2 ;)
<hunger> Any kde 3.5 rc1 debs planned for dapper? Looks like you already got some for breezy.
<freeflying> hunger: soon
<hunger> freeflying: Good... after updating artsd just now on dapper my kdesktop keeps crashing all the time.
<freeflying> hunger: Riddell are busing on compling
<seaLne> what is the correct way to make a -p1 diff? what about the relative paths?
<seaLne> diff -Nru ?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<seaLne> from where? within the source tree?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> actually from the directory above for a -p1 patch
<Riddell> I usually just edit the paths by hand in the patch
<seaLne> diff -Nru kcfgcreator-0.3.1-orig/kcfgcreator/src/token.h kcfgcreator-0.3.1/kcfgcreator/src/token.h ?
<Riddell> command would be  diff -Nru kcfgcreator-0.3.1-orig/ kcfgcreator-0.3.1
<seaLne> that generates lots of output tho
<Riddell> usually I edit the file and do  diff -u foo.cpp~ foo.cpp
<Riddell> then edit the diff to have the correct path at the top
<Riddell> note that emacs doesn't like editing .diff files.  just to be difficult.
<seaLne> http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/patch ?
<Riddell> perfect
<Riddell> put it in debian/patches
<Riddell> test with patch -p1 < debian/patches/foo.diff
<Riddell> give is a name like 01_gcc4_fixes.diff
<seaLne> right, so i now add patch stuff to debian/rules ?
<Riddell> if you're using cdbs just add the simple-patch include
<seaLne> k
<seaLne> so i should unapply the patch before trying to build i take it
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/foo.diff
<hunger> damn... pbuilder create keeps failing.
<hunger> debootstrap itself works fine.
<hunger> I think I'll just debootstrap manually and then use lvm snapshots instead of pbuilder.
<hunger> Sorry wrong channel;-)
<verwilst> hellow riddell
<Riddell> hi verwilst 
<verwilst> Riddell, will 3.5rc1 be the standard kde in dapper now?
<Riddell> verwilst: no, 3.5 is on hold for yet another c++ transition :(
<verwilst> uh?
<verwilst> which one?
<Riddell> http://lists.debian.org/debian-gcc/2005/11/msg00104.html
<verwilst> but it's in dapper? just seen it in dapper-changes
<verwilst> doesn't seem to be that major?
<Riddell> means renaming all the libraries again
<verwilst> ugh
<Riddell> so I'm waiting on uploading futher kde stuff until new libstdc++ is in
<verwilst> tss, damned changes
<verwilst> but visibility 'n stuffs will be enabled? :d
<Riddell> currently it's enabled, if it causes problems I'll take it out
<verwilst> sweet :)
* hunger is looking forward to the new kde debs.
<verwilst> and will there be another theme?
* verwilst didn't really like the current one :$
<verwilst> :d
<hunger> New bugs to run into... the old ones are starting to get boring;-)
<verwilst> hehe
<verwilst> and i'll make debug packages! i promise!
<verwilst> but euhm
<verwilst> can't it be built with debug standard?
<verwilst> since it's a seperate package
<hunger> kdesktop is currently completly borked for me.
<Riddell> verwilst: what sort of theme?
<verwilst> but i'm not sure wether the packages themselves change too..
<hunger> since upgrading qt today it won't even start up anymore.
<verwilst> Riddell, kdm
<Riddell> fancy investigating the suse changes to kdm?
<Riddell> I think they have patches to allow a list of users
<verwilst> Riddell, rebuilding kde with debug enabled creates a new "-dbg" package
<verwilst> ooh
<verwilst> sweetness :)
<verwilst> which is 20meg for kdelibs, but i'm not sure wether the other subpkg's are changed too :$
<verwilst> i mean, if installing the normal kde, or kde built with debugging, but without actually installing the -dbg deb's is the same
<hunger> neuralis: You will wish for the latter once once the fire extinguisher goes of over your server.
<hunger> Sorry!
<Riddell> verwilst: the -dbg is just for kdelibs, doesn't affect anything else
<hunger> This damn irc client keeps confusing me.
<verwilst> Riddell, well yeah
<verwilst> Riddell, but i mean, if you install the standard non-debug kdelibs
<verwilst> or you install a kdelibs that's been built with debug enabled
<verwilst> but do not install the kdelibs-dbg deb
<verwilst> wether that's the same
<verwilst> or is it still slower than the normal build
<verwilst> you catching my drift? :)
<Riddell> it's the same, the kdelibs will be stripped
<Riddell> hello bhna 
<bhna> Riddell: hello, just looking around.
<verwilst> Riddell, so why not always build with debug enabled? ;)
<Riddell> looking around or wanting to become and elite kubuntu developer?
<Riddell> verwilst: kdelibs is
<verwilst> oh?
<Riddell> that's why there's the -dbg package
<verwilst> ah i don't know about rc1
<verwilst> i was talking about when i built beta2 with debug
* verwilst will build kdevelop too with debug
<verwilst> that damned app is the most crash-prone app i have on my system :p
<verwilst> every button shelters a crash ;)
<Riddell> kdevdesigner is a pain, need to look into that
<verwilst> kdevdesigner?
<bhna> Riddell: no chance. i know nothing about any programming language.
<verwilst> you mean qt designer that's now included into kdevelop
<verwilst> ?
<Riddell> verwilst: yes, it crashes every time as far as I know
<verwilst> hehe
<verwilst> kdevelop has done so since the day i started using it
<Riddell> bhna: anyone can package though :)
<verwilst> it's always been crashy
<verwilst> and i miss proper auto-completion ala intellisense
<verwilst> vs.net is a very nice app
<verwilst> i wish kdevelop would become of the same level :)
<bhna> Riddell: a you mean a packager. wich package do yu need? are there any readable documentation about making a deb? 
<verwilst> cedega is becoming pretty great too!
<Riddell> verwilst: what's that?
<Riddell> bhna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU too
<Riddell> gambas needs an update for anyone looking for something to play with
<bhna> Riddell: are there a german documantation?
<Riddell> bhna: not that I know of, you can always ask amu
<Tm_T> hmm, transparency in pager doesn't work? rc1
<Riddell> I've never noticed it being transparent
<Riddell> the Krusader developers sent me an e-mail asking for it to be in Kubuntu, not sure how to reply
<hunger_> Riddell: No prob... if somebody packages it it can go into universe, can't it?
<Riddell> it is in universe
<Riddell> they want it on the CD
<hunger_> Riddell: I wouldn't want it instead of konqui...
<hunger_> Riddell: If you ask me, I'd say no. Konq is already a decent filemanager.
<Riddell> exactly
<Riddell> I just feel bad at turning them down
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> Riddell: kpager has an option to set background transparent
<Tm_T> but if I do so, panel transparency AND kpager transparency doesn't work
<Tm_T> without it panels (kicker etc) does have working transparency
<Tm_T> strange bug
<Riddell> Tm_T: works for me
<Riddell> some of the time
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll test again
<Tm_T> some?
<Riddell> kicker transparency seems not to work all the time, but pager is fine
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> it comes and goes
<Riddell> although transparent kicker is nasty I'd say
<Riddell> since I always use full screen windows
<Tm_T> hehm I don't always
<Tm_T> mostly not
<Tm_T> ah well, I don't use kpager anyway (I mean it's hidden most of the time
<Tm_T> )
<Tm_T> I normally doesn't use transparent kicker
<Tm_T> but I like to test new (and "new") things :)
<Tm_T> errrh, laag, have to fix this ->
<hunger_> Riddell: Could you please not depend on xbase-clients with kdm when doing the new debs?
<hunger_> Riddell: xbase-clients is a transitional package that should go away.
<Riddell> hunger_: does it cause a problem?
<hunger_> Riddell: I can not remove the transition cruft;-)
<Riddell> and what's the program is needs instread?  xauth?
<hunger_> Riddell: I'd guess xauth
<hunger_> Riddell: Forget it... ubuntu-desktop depends on x-window-system-core which in turn depends on xbase-clients.
<hunger_> So I can not remove it anyway:-)
<Riddell> well I'll change it anyway
<hunger_> Riddell: Well, dapper is supposed to be about "polishing". It would be nice if the hoary->breezy transition stuff could get removed IMHO.
<Riddell> anything else should be removed?
<hunger_> Riddell: kdessh depends on ssh which is a transitional deb, too. Dunno whether you are responsible for that.
<Riddell> I spose I could b
<Riddell> I spose I could be
<hunger_> Riddell: And of course there is kubuntu-desktop (x-window-system-core) and qt (xlibs)
<Riddell> but also we don't want to get out of sync with debian on stuff like that
<hunger_> Riddell: ssh | openssh-client should work for ssh:-)
<hunger_> Dunno whether xbase-clients | ( xauth, whatever ) is legal.
* hunger_ is off: cooking
* lamont kicks kdeaddons, kdebluetooth, kdeaccessibility, and ksubtile
* lamont phears that kde 3.5 will still ICE all over arm/m68k/hppa
<Riddell> lamont: kde uploads are mostly on hold until libstdc++ transition can happer
<Riddell> 3.5 packages sync with debian which uses gcc 3.4 for lots of stuff
<lamont> Riddell: again?
<Riddell> http://lists.debian.org/debian-gcc/2005/11/msg00104.html
<lamont> ah, waiting for debian to do the transition, got it
<Riddell> libstdc++ change
<Riddell> waiting for ubuntu to do the transition
<lamont> ah, ok
<Riddell> so if you coordinate with doko and infinity and the like to get buildds all updated at the same time to new libstdc++, that'll make the transition and new kde uploads all the faster :)
<lamont> or if you just want to use build-depends like they're intended to be used............
<Riddell> hmm, what would the version build-dep for qt be on?
<lamont> on whatever version you know will be built with the right version... which is to say the one that build-depends on the right version of libstdc++
<Riddell> version of what though?  qt doesn't build-dep on libstdc++ directory
<Riddell> directly
<lamont> anytime you tell me "please install version X of package Foo in the chroots and tell me so I can do an upload", you have just codified a versioned build-dep that you're declaring to the buildd admin(s) instead of the source.
<lamont> if it needs to be built against version X of libstdc++6, then it _DOES_ build-depend that versin.
<lamont> it's just not declared
<Riddell> so add a build-dep on libstdc++, sorted
<laszlok> It says on the kubuntu kde3.5rc1 announcement that 3.5rc1 packages have been uploaded to dapper repositiores, but they're not there
<Riddell> laszlok: they got delayed by a new c++ transition
* Riddell updates webpage
<laszlok> ahh okay, i'll use the breezy ones till they get uploaded
<Tm_T> hey, Kcontrol doesn't work in RC1 ?
<Tm_T> ah, does
<Tm_T> menu entry doesn't
<spstarr_home> mm? RC1 eh
* spstarr_home bumps to RC1
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-18
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<pef> hello
<verwilst> Riddell?
<verwilst> is kdevelop 3.3rc1 packaged too for ubuntu?
* olwin fait des crpes ;): Away at the moment
<Tm_T> aerh, is there ready list of dapper repositories? I'm too lazyto write them myself
<Tm_T> yup, upgrading to dapper
<jeroenvrp> hi folksa
<jeroenvrp> can someone please tell me when all KDE3.5RC1 packages will be available?
<Tm_T> define all
<Tm_T> :p
<jeroenvrp> Tm_T: the rest :-)
<Tm_T> haha
<jeroenvrp> but can you tell me?
<Tm_T> well, I think 3.5 will have them all
<Tm_T> as soon as you package them ;)
<jeroenvrp> kubuntu.org says: "KDE 3.5 Release Candiate 1 has been released, the base packages are available for Kubuntu with more being uploaded this weekend."
* Tm_T doesn't know if someone already doing em
<OculusAquilae> hi
<author-psi> hi OculusAquilae 
<OculusAquilae> what would you think of customize minicli for kubuntu like that: http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/dapper/minicli-sudo.png
<OculusAquilae> you know it already author-psi, right?
<author-psi> yes, an the idea shows perfekt
<Tm_T> OculusAquilae: to add "administrator" option? not bad
<OculusAquilae> yes, and let the "other user"-option be only for different users not root
<Tm_T> why not root too?
<Tm_T> :)
<OculusAquilae> hm
<Tm_T> another users, including root
<OculusAquilae> ok
<OculusAquilae> that would make it more intuitive for new users, who don't know anything about root or something like that
<OculusAquilae> and it would display the idea of sudo in the gui
<OculusAquilae> a user without sudo rights could open a program with root-rights as a different user if he knows the password
<\sh> OculusAquilae: hum?
<OculusAquilae> [16:11]  <\sh> OculusAquilae: hum?
<OculusAquilae> [16:11]  <\sh> OculusAquilae: hum?
<\sh> OculusAquilae: u mean user X is not in group admin, he will be asked to become user Y which is in group admin?
<\sh> to fire up program A which needs root rights?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> first I think of minicli
<OculusAquilae> the "Run as administrator" is greyed out if you are not in "admin", if you use "Run as different User" with a user in "admin" it would become black or something like that
<Riddell> verwilst: not yet
<OculusAquilae> perhaps not greying out and you are asked to become a user in "admin"
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: I'll make them today
<\sh> well, there must be a reason, that User X is not in the admin group
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> perhaps user Y want's to run a program while only user X is logged in
<\sh> OculusAquilae: no user who is not in the admin group should run applications which need root access
<OculusAquilae> right
<\sh> even not when he knows the password of a user which is in the admin group...that means, he could login as the admin user
<OculusAquilae> he could
<OculusAquilae> but he only wants to run one small application, because he is for example helping user X with something
<\sh> so User X who is not in the admin group, doesn't need to run application A as root or as another user
<OculusAquilae> that would in this case take time 
<\sh> OculusAquilae: but admins, u know, are quite sensitive with their passwords...so the admin user will take his time...or use "switch user" 
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> he could
<\sh> he will
<OculusAquilae> but in a private environment he won't perhaps
<\sh> OculusAquilae: so..u don't think about edubuntu :)
<\sh> OculusAquilae: which is using as well some parts of kde :)
<OculusAquilae> but it doesn't use minicli right?
<OculusAquilae> i only think of minicli at the moment
<\sh> OculusAquilae: honestly i don't know..if it's installed by default from kdelibs, it has this feature after install of edubuntu
<OculusAquilae> im additionally of the opinion that programs like adept should show up in the menus of normal users
<\sh> OculusAquilae: adept should not show up in the menus of normal users..
<OculusAquilae> right
<\sh> OculusAquilae: a change of behaviour of becoming administrator will confuse the user much more...leave it the way it is..well...actually adept needs more love in UI and handling 
<OculusAquilae> i meant that :-)
<OculusAquilae> additionally it would partly solve the problem that the minicli user change option doesn't work for normal users
<OculusAquilae> it only accepts the root-password
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> i meant only if you are in admin
<mornfall> tell me tell me
<mornfall> what adept needs?
<\sh> mornfall: a better UI...
<OculusAquilae> mornfall: the things in the feature plan
<\sh> mornfall: press the cursor down key continously and see
<mornfall> \sh: cursor down key where?
<\sh> mornfall: in the package list
<\sh> mornfall: i showed it to Riddell during the conference
<mornfall> well, it moves selection down and scrolls
* mornfall wonders what's wrong with it
<\sh> if u press the cursor down key continously...the list cursor disappears, and the list is not scrolling :)
<mornfall> oh, yeah, terrible
<mornfall> that's because of doublebuffering and event compression, i suppose
<\sh> the other things are speed, and layout
<\sh> kynaptic which is crap is much faster...
<mornfall> that's because it doesn't really do anything :)
<\sh> and the layout e.g. for changing the sources.list should have a dialog box and not swapping the windows
<mornfall> "should have" says who
<\sh> the plain user
<mornfall> you think it would be better, eg... i don't
<mornfall> gah
<mornfall> plain user
<mornfall> who's that
<mornfall> i don't buy into that
<\sh> mornfall: lets say it like this...all people I know using kubuntu and trying to adjust their sources.list and clicking the close button instead of going back
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<mornfall> hmm, food, brb
<mornfall> \sh: interesting i never heard the complaint before :-)
<mornfall> either everyone but your friends keep it secret or it happens more among your friends than everywhere else...
<mornfall> anyway, food now, really
<\sh> mornfall: well...the users I know are coming from the windows world...I converted them all to use ubuntu or kubuntu...and even I have problems seeing where I am..I e.g. just thought, it was a dialog box
<OculusAquilae> \sh: about a normal user doesn't wan't to be admin: If a user didn't want to run applications as a different user, we could completely remove "Run as different user"
<OculusAquilae> or completely remove the Options in minicli
<\sh> OculusAquilae: hmm....sure..realtime scheduling is only possible when it runs as root, right?
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> increasing priority too
<\sh> so u have to change the UI actually
<\sh> disable the last 2 options and enabling it actually only if run as admin is checked
<OculusAquilae> yes
<\sh> and run as admin and run as diff user should only be enabled when the user is in the admin group or in sudoers.conf
<OculusAquilae> runas diff user could be enabled if you are normal user too
<\sh> well..after a 5th and 6th thought..yes
<Tm_T> python-qt3-gl: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> dapper
<Tm_T> interesting
<mornfall> back
<mornfall> \sh: well, is there some actual survey resulting in "dialog boxes are good"?
<\sh> mornfall: dunno....
<mornfall> \sh: because from all the remotely-usability-related people i have heard that not using dialog boxes was good :)
<mornfall> so this poses an interesting challenge
<\sh> mornfall: but what do u think if we sit together with mvo and build an update-manager with a backend interface and 2 UI frontend interfaces?
<mornfall> with the semi-obvious solution being that the window close action goes to normal mode instead of closing when in non-normal mode
<mornfall> eventually popping up a dialog box asking which of the two you prefer (and do not ask again checkbox)
<mornfall> \sh: what do you mean, sit with mvo?
<mornfall> \sh: mvo promised he will branch synaptic to use libapt-front at some point
<\sh> mornfall: well...for update manager and others there will be a change in UI anyways especially for the sources.list adjustements
<mornfall> change in ui in which sense?
<\sh> mornfall: mvo and I were talking about an update-manager for gnome and kde..which means we have to split the UI stuff out of the backend stuff (using python-apt)
<\sh> mornfall: the naming conventions are changed and it should be easier for the user to select the ubuntu repositories
<Riddell> \sh: the adept updater doesn't use python-apt
<\sh> Riddell: i know :)
<mornfall> \sh: in which case you will have to write the updater
<mornfall> \sh: since i am not touching python with a 10 yard pole
<mornfall> nor python-apt or pykde for that matter
<mornfall> \sh: on another hand, when swig team gets around to make a release, we will have a single backend for both c++ and python software in libapt-front
<\sh> mornfall: the question was in general to find a way to get ubuntu and kubuntu vital admin utils as close as it can be...means one source and at least 3 binary packages e.g. update-manager-be, ubuntu-update-manager, kubuntu-update-manager
<mornfall> -be?
<\sh> backend
<mornfall> wha?
<mornfall> doesn't make much sense to me
<mornfall> neither why should it come from a single source package
<mornfall> i guess you want checkboxes for sources.list selection
<mornfall> anything else that currently adept-updater cannot do?
<\sh> mornfall: update-manager-backend is only the logic behind all apt stuff...the frontends are only interacting with the backend...and this can be done with two python implementations one for gnome the other for kde
<mornfall> what logic?
<mornfall> adept udpater is 340 lines of C++, which is largely redundant and will be cut down considerably
<\sh> mornfall: w8.i'll get the spec
<mornfall> i don't see what there could be split into backend
<\sh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RepositoryDialogRedesign
<Riddell> \sh: adept{,-updater} uses libapt-front to abstract all the logic, it's synaptic that should be ported to that to get to what you propose :)
<mornfall> \sh: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ci6XuN79.html -- this is heart of the adept updater
<Riddell> RepositoryDialogRedesign looks nice
<mornfall> \sh: rest of the code is setting up the gui and stuff like that... parts of which will be cut down
<\sh> Riddell: synaptic and update-manager are not using the same source...so synaptic needs to be fixed, right...update-manager is a separate python app..which needs a bit more love to have it separated between logic and ui
<\sh> Riddell: that's why I wanted to have the same source base for ubuntu and kubuntu
<\sh> Riddell: regarding this repo dialog
<mornfall> \sh: so what logic exactly there is?
<\sh> Riddell: the repo dialog is in gnome-software-properties
<OculusAquilae> wasn't it planned to port synaptic to libapt-front?
<\sh> mornfall: installing, updating, upgrading, reading changelogs etc.
<mornfall> \sh: all that logic should be in libapt-front (and apart from reading changelogs, it's there for some time anyway)
<mornfall> \sh: i guess i'm missing your argument, sorry
<\sh> mornfall: again....update-manager is using python-apt which is libapt-front for python :)
<mornfall> \sh: not at all
<\sh> mornfall: sorry..libapt-pkg
<mornfall> right
<mornfall> and there are python bindings to libapt-front which can be used and already have most of the backend stuff you are talking about
<mornfall> they are only waiting for swig to make a release
<mornfall> right now
<\sh> mornfall: the idea was not to reinvent the wheel again...and to share the work between the two UIs
<\sh> mornfall: and to give the user a "similar" UI design for both desktop environments
<mornfall> i am not reinventing the wheel, it's just that libapt-pkg has a sort of useless api (demonstrated by eg synaptic wrapping it in a rather big library that happens to be somewhat specific to synaptic)
<mornfall> (and same goes to nearly every package manager out there having an own specific library)
<mornfall> (and i am thinking that libapt-front is the first one to be shared by at least 2 otherwise independent projects)
<mornfall> err 3
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the other projects?
<mornfall> Riddell: debtags and packagebrowser
<Riddell> oh, cool
<mornfall> oh and debtags-edit but that doesn't completely count
<mornfall> (debtags-edit is a gtk ui for editing the debtags data)
<mornfall> synaptic was promised to be ported as well
<mornfall> so maybe update-manager should follow too, instead of rewriting all that in python again?
<mornfall> (now that would probably be reinventing wheels...)
<\sh> mornfall: update-manager is python :)
<OculusAquilae> \sh: and libapt-front will have a python interface, right?
<mornfall> \sh: so it needs to reimplement all the logic that is bound to python because of what?
<mornfall> \sh: or you imply that instead we should rewrite everything else in python so we don't reinvent wheels?
<\sh> mornfall: the idea was to have one source base for the logic and two or more UIs attached to it...so we have only one source package for two or more flavours 
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mornfall> can you explain *why*?
<mornfall> why it needs to be single source package
<mornfall> and what you mean with that "logic" again
<mornfall> because all the logic you so far mentioned belongs at least one level down the chain
<mornfall> and should be shared with package managers as well
<mornfall> not only update managers
<mornfall> what you propose obviously locks out synaptic and adept from using whatever "logic" there is
<mornfall> (and any other tool that one may want to write)
<mornfall> given libapt-front and swig bindings, you have all the logic in libraries that you can use from c++ *and* python (*and* ruby, at some point)
<mornfall> so all the update managers *and* package managers *and* other tools can use it
<mornfall> *and* it is not specific to (k)ubuntu so plain debian tools can use it as well
* mornfall gets back to implementing polynomial modulo groups
<\sh> mornfall: we have right now different ui approaches for the same things...regarding sources.list adminstration, update managers etc. to make it as easy as it can for the users who are switching desktops we should avoid different ui approaches..
<mornfall> \sh: now, IMHO, that's bs
<mornfall> \sh: in that case, just use bluecurve and write the tools only once and they will be identical
<mornfall> \sh: that's about what you want, anyway, no?
<\sh> mornfall: which was also an idea :)
<mornfall> in the end, i'm glad i'm not using kubuntu (it's enough that i have to fight this on fedora...)
<Riddell> you use fedora?
<mornfall> i work for redhat
<\sh> hehee
<mornfall> at work i use fedora
<mornfall> at home debian
<\sh> I worked for redhat :) and that's why i'm not using fedora
<mornfall> i eventually add rpm support to libapt-front and make adept work on it as well
<\sh> mornfall: what u want is "smart"
<\sh> mornfall: which will be used eventually for dapper +1
<OculusAquilae> hm
<mornfall> \sh: heh, no
<OculusAquilae> don't like smart 
<mornfall> \sh: it may be used, but i won't use it
<mornfall> it's sort of like yum
<mornfall> and yum is the worst mistake i have seen so far
<\sh> mornfall: well....it's decided already as I understand mark :)
<mornfall> \sh: i don't care, i don't use ubuntu anyway :)
<Riddell> it's not decided, it's an idea
<\sh> Riddell: u know mark :) if he wants something :) he's the sabdfl :) 
<mornfall> smart is in python
<\sh> yes
<mornfall> and python is dumb
<mornfall> not to mention slow
<Riddell> \sh: mvo suggested you make a kde frontend to smart
<mornfall> well, smart works around that by writing parts in C
<\sh> Riddell: WHAT?
<mornfall> yeh, good idea
<OculusAquilae> for small things python is nice
<mornfall> \sh: go ahead :)
<mornfall> OculusAquilae: i find octave better for arithmetic thanks ;-)
<\sh> Riddell: well actually I was pissed, that smart has only a gtk front
<OculusAquilae> (but a package manager is to my mind not "small")
<mornfall> there're really few python/kde coders out there
<mornfall> so you will have to do it yourself
<mornfall> even kde apt frontend had to be written by someone outside kubuntu
<mornfall> and for me, smart is not an option
<\sh> mornfall: is fedora using now apt4rpm as default?
<mornfall> \sh: no, yum
<mornfall> \sh: another python package manager
<Riddell> \sh: sounds like you're the man for the job.  apparantly it's really easy since smart is python and has all the logic in it
<\sh> mornfall: hmmm...in combination with RHN?
<mornfall> \sh: i would prefer installshield though, it's lots faster
<mornfall> \sh: no, RHEL is using up2date
<mornfall> \sh: i guess we don't dare to unload the load of crap yum is on paying customers
<\sh> mornfall: btw..is spot still working for RH?
<mornfall> spot = ?
<Riddell> mornfall: \sh used to work for red hat, but presumably in a different country
<\sh> mornfall: I don't know his realname anymore..he was sitting at raleigh/durham in the nerd department :) I think he was working for 3rd support when I was visiting RH HQ 
<\sh> Riddell: EMEA yes :)
<\sh> Riddell: together with harald hoyer, who is doing a lot of fedora stuff nowadays
<mornfall> ok this doesn't matter and i have a polynomial group to find a generator for
* olwin travail parce qu'il le faut bien ;): Away at the moment
<\sh> Riddell: i'll have a look at smart later during this cycle
<LeeJunFan> wouldn't it make sense to have artsd startup somehow during init bound to 127.0.0.1 with network enabled so multiple logins can all have sound or has this been hashed over before already?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: network would add lag (even localhost), and mostly multiple logins are ok either because the sound card driver can handle multiple programs or because arts lets go of the sound card after 60 seconds
<LeeJunFan> if course then there's the problem of having an administator mode configurator for arts.
<Tm_T> Riddell: using dapper ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> Riddell: found interesting thing when compiling kopete
<Tm_T> in breezy, all fine
<Tm_T> dapper... well, trouble with visibility
<Tm_T> let's see if one # fixes it :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: kopete 3.5rc1 compiled fine for me
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah yes, dev-0.12 branch here :p
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/427962
<Tm_T> and one before
<Riddell> Tm_T: that's not visibility, that's just gcc 4 being fussy
<Riddell> or something
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, Darkshock said it might be it
<Tm_T> ah yes, same error again
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, any fixes?
<Riddell> Tm_T: use 3.5?
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> have to try
<verwilst> arts should die a violent death :p
<Riddell> verwilst: if you use beta 2 it usually does 
<verwilst> hehe
<verwilst> i'll be glad that kde 4.0 is here for soo many reasons :p
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> http://img334.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopetekde3kde4sidebyside5qc.jpg
<Tm_T> KDE4 is here ;)
<Tm_T> no, that's not my desktop
<author-psi> Tm_T: looks like my desktop :P kde 3.4.3
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I'm using rc1
<author-psi> im not the big fan of beta..
<Tm_T> heh
* Tm_T is using much svn stuff
<author-psi> Tm_T: hehe how often you reinstall your system :D
<Tm_T> my Kubuntu? not once
<Tm_T> I even find apps working better in "unstable" branch than stable releases
<verwilst> kde always looks clunky :$
<verwilst> i hope it'll be solved with kde 4 :p
<Tm_T> clunky?
<Tm_T> I don't understand
<author-psi> me2
<Tm_T> Riddell: yup, different gcc and things working ok
* jeroenvrp is weg: Away at the moment
<mae> is it true that MS wants to make kubuntu rock more now? :)
<Riddell> mae: Mark Shuttleworth does, Microsoft doesn't :)
<mae> yes
<mae> well - i assumed you would not think M$ wants to make kubuntu rock
<mae> kde has a lot of potential but its missing alot of the nice automagic features that the current ubuntu gnome has
<Riddell> mae: any specific examples?
<mae> well you know - the nice extensions that ubuntu wrote for synaptic
<mae> um - digikam doesn't autodetect cameras nicely like gthumb
<Riddell> mae: specific example would help here, so we can write them
<mae> the autoupdate applet
* mae thinks
<Riddell> we do have adept-updater, we just need a thingy to poke the user when updates are needed
<mae> Riddell: do you work for canonical?
<Riddell> which we will get in dapper with any luck
<Riddell> mae: I'm contacted (until the end of the week)
<mae> contracted?
<mae> :P
* mornfall drops in for a bit
* mornfall contemplates playing a bit of broodwar and then passing out
<Riddell> mae: yes
<Riddell> mae: broodwar?
<mornfall> Riddell: how, until end of the week?
<mae> starcraft
<mornfall> starcraft is a wicked game
<mae> who wrote adept?
<mornfall> mae: i did
<Riddell> mornfall: well it runs out at the end of the week, I suppose I should ask what happens after that
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, i guess you should have it prolonged :)
<mae> when did you write it?
<mornfall> mae: august till breezy release, cca
<mornfall> august and september, basically
<mae> ah
<mae> have you considered swiping some of synaptics icons ?
<mae> or are you trying to keep it BSD pure
<mornfall> mae: it's not bsd pure, given it uses libapt for now (which is gpl)
<mornfall> mae: (and for forseeable future it will)
<mornfall> as for icons, i am not sure they fit kde though
<mae> heh
<mae> well i meant for the columns -- like where it says 'installed'
<mae> etc
<mornfall> yes, and those are pretty gtkish :-)
<mae> heh
<mae> I like gtkish :\
<mornfall> when i get around to use icons for states (not critical, color coding seems to work better anyway), you will probably be able to swap them with a theme :-)
<mae> ic
<mae> well it looks nice!
<mornfall> i mean, how often you look at icons in say kmail to see if a message is new/seen/...
<mae> synaptic is more feature-complete right now
<mornfall> they look to me like a decoration
<mornfall> of course
<mae> i think it depends on the person -- i can recognize icons much faster once i get used to them.
<mornfall> it wasn't written in 2 months, either x)
<mae> mornfall: oh -- that wasn't meant to be a negative comment -- rather I'm just critiquing
<mae> its very good for the time you put into it so far
<mornfall> it intends to beat everything else, eventually x)
<mae> good
<Riddell> mae: if you have specific features that you miss that's useful to know
<mornfall> mae: check http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html for the current feature plan
<mae> already been there :)
<mornfall> mae: anything you would add to it? :)
<mae> it looks pretty complete
<mae> the individual .deb install would be very nice -- but i think it should be decoupled from adept -- rather have a generic interface and the two access apt through it.
<mornfall> mae: everything in adept is decoupled and this won't be different
<mornfall> mae: all the generic features are in libapt-front
<mae> ah
* mornfall practices bottom up programming
<mornfall> write a library that will make writing your program easy first :)
<mae> is it written in C++?
<mornfall> yes
<mae> ah
<mornfall> libapt-front is covered with unit-tests fairly well
<mae> ic.
<mae> is adept mostly qt4 ready?
<mornfall> i don't think so, and the bump won't come before adept 3.0
<mae> mornfall: one thing about the individual deb install
<mornfall> substantial part of libept (adept's own library, mostly generic GUI elements) is concerned with intimate listview fiddling :)
<mornfall> and listviews changed a lot in qt 4
<mae> a nice feature would be when you install non-repo debs that it would automatically grab the dependencies if available in the repo
<Riddell> qt4 would be nice for the faster list handling, but it would mean loosing KDE stuff for now
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't think i'll go with pure-qt
<Riddell> agreed
<mae> best idea is to bump when kde upgrades their libs?
<mae> :)
<mornfall> mae: for non-repo debs, well, that's given, no? :)
<mornfall> mae: (i mean, that's the whole point of it...)
<mae> mornfall: right :)
<mornfall> ah, and if you break it, you gotta keep both pieces
<mornfall> mae: do you know Enrico Zini?
<mae> no.
<mornfall> he helped out with libapt-front, specifically debtags parts of it (given enrico wrote debtags and ported the debtags utilities over to libapt-front as we were doing it)
<mae> nice
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the status of debtags in debian now?  is it part of the debs?
<mornfall> there's one unfortunate thing with libapt-front... doxygen and older compilers all choke on it...
<mae> :\
<mornfall> well, doxygen doesn't specifically choke, it just produces trash output
* verwilst ponders about creating a pkg manager for debian
<mornfall> and gcc 3 doesn't seem to be able to compile it either
<verwilst> gui i mean
<mornfall> verwilst: another one, huh? :)
<verwilst> mornfall, well, adept seems pretty nice..
<verwilst> but i don't really like the gui
<verwilst> way too complex :$
<mornfall> what would you prefer?
<mornfall> it's still lot simpler than say synaptic
<verwilst> i like something like this better : http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/24793-1.jpg
<verwilst> mornfall, well this one isn't perfect either
<verwilst> but it's more like it ;)
<mornfall> verwilst: okey, that's not really a package manager
<verwilst> yeah i know
<mae> I think the interface is nice -- but i agree with verwilst -- I think that at least the search interface is a bit complex
<verwilst> but it's the idea ;)
<mornfall> verwilst: but yeah, something like it shouldn't be hard on top of libapt-front (and libept, eventually)
<verwilst> mornfall, that was my plan ;)
<mae> I like the search interface of synaptic better
<mae> and how it had the categories on the left
<mornfall> mae: categories utterly don't scale
<verwilst> idd
<mae> maybe with searching if you don't like dialogs you could do something like FF where ctrl-f or toggles the search box at the bottom of the window
<mae> or \/ rather
<verwilst> mornfall, what's libept?
<mornfall> mae: i think searching is one of the very central concepts of package management
<mae> argh you know front slash like vi
<mornfall> verwilst: the library between adept and libapt-front
<mornfall> mae: yes, but right now, the absolutely most common pattern in #kubuntu seems to be "type <x> into adept"
<verwilst> mornfall, is it qt or plain c++?
<mae> mornfall: it is.. ok forget about the categories -- you know it wasnt just categories that synaptic has on left it has sections status etc. i liked how i could just click on local or obsolete and see all my residual stuff
<mornfall> mae: oh yeah, that will surely come
<mornfall> mae: all with a sidebar x)
<mae> ok :)
<mornfall> mae: (which may or may not be hidden by default, i'll contemplate :)
<verwilst> mornfall, adept is good for power-users
<mae> mornfall: and a shortcut for focusing on the quick search box would be nice -- like ctrl-f or a front slash
<verwilst> but normal joe schmoe users are sooo lost :$
<verwilst> and is there something like update-notifier in the works for kde?
<mornfall> mae: the add filter thingy will eventually work via d&d from the sidebar or something like that... the "easy tag filter" will eventually go away and be replaced by a smart search tab in the sidebar
<mae> ah
<verwilst> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<verwilst> suhweet
<mornfall> mae: anyway, this is for long thinking and i am not in that state right now :)
<mae> heh
<mornfall> i am glad i managed to make this galois field code work as it was intended to and all :)
<Riddell> mae: that's moodin engine, which we'll probably use in dapper
<Riddell> verwilst: rather
<mornfall> moodin huh?
<Riddell> ksplash engine
<mae> hmm
<mornfall> everything is "moodin" these days eh?
<verwilst> Riddell, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16962
<mornfall> wasn't a new amarok thingy called like that?
<mae> I just wish kde wasn't so damn flashy
<verwilst> Riddell, lots of rubberband speedups lately ;)
<verwilst> Riddell, yeah, mooding rocks :$
<verwilst> moodin :p
<Riddell> verwilst: that hasn't been updated since Nov 04
<verwilst> it's the 13th :p
<verwilst> oh
<verwilst> haha
<verwilst> stupid me :p
* mornfall smacks bug lobbyists on kde-look
<verwilst> nm then :p
<verwilst> rubberband still is a bit slow
<mae> I want my gecko engine for konq!
<mornfall> i consider the rubberband patch too intrusive to be applied externally
<mornfall> eww gecko, as if konq wasn't slow enough already
<mae> lol
<mornfall> whatever =)
<mae> at least it doesn't choke on some sites
<mornfall> let me have my broodwar
<mornfall> i let you have your gecko or whatever lizards you want
<mae> no one cares about technical purity if the damn thing doesnt work
<mae> lol
<mae> ok -- i need to install that on my puter again
<mae> i'll have to play you sometime
<mornfall> hehe :)
<mornfall> i'll be hanging around
<mornfall> pvpgn works with broodwar+wine these days
<mornfall> (pvpgn the unofficial battle.net)
<mae> that rocks
<mae> i just wish i still had my bw
<mae> i lost my cds
<mae> ebay
<mornfall> i have tarball x)
<mae> i am absolutely addicted to yakuake
<mae> mornfall: send it!
<mae> i will roxor you with my hydralisks
<mornfall> x)
<mornfall> carriers own
<mae> wha?
<mae> since what patch
<mornfall> no idea :)
<mornfall> i guess since always :)
<mae> you play with your carriers
<mae> i'll roxor them with hydras
<mae> lol
<mornfall> hydras cannot fly over water x)
<mae> doesnt matter
<mae> they will waste your carriers
<mornfall> and well, dark templars + reavers own too x)
<mae> and then it takes you a long time to build them again
<mae> you kill my hydras and i can amasse another army in less than a min
<mornfall> but then, i haven't played against humans in ages
<mornfall> good hunter killers cannot be created x)
* mornfall playing campaign agaist dumb computer
<mornfall> but then, i was never en-masse player, in any game
<mornfall> well, apart from masses of interceptors ;-)
<jjesse> ping Riddell
<Riddell> jjesse: yo
<Riddell> jjesse: yo
<jjesse> Riddell: kubuntu docs should they be published on help.ubuntu.com?
<Riddell> jjesse: sure
<jjesse> Riddell: can we then get the links on kubuntu.org/documentation.php linked to help.ubuntu.com?
<jjesse> and the corresponding documentation?
<Riddell> jjesse: yep
<jjesse> Riddell: awesome thanks :)
<Riddell> but I need to fix the stylesheets first presumably
<jjesse> Riddell: yes you still do 
<Riddell> unfortunatly kde 3.5 got in the way of that so far
<jjesse> Riddell: no worries on that
<jjesse> Riddell: i'll just keeping bugging you like you asked me to do
<Riddell> yes, do
<mae> ehm
<mae> what package do i need to enable vector graphics in kde
<Riddell> mae: how do you mean?
<mae> well
<mae> none of these vector themes work
<mae> that are included in kubuntu
<Riddell> vector themes?
<mae> "SphereCrystal" "Vector Them" shows up blank icons for me
<Riddell> never heard of them
<mae> o you know what
<mae> I think its showing the gnome icons in here
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-19
<KabelKasper> mornfall: The cleanest package manager GUI i have ever seen is Xandros Networks
<KabelKasper> http://www.xandros.com/images/screenshots/v3/xandros_networks1.png
<KabelKasper> http://www.xandros.com/images/screenshots/v3/xandros_networks2.png
<KabelKasper> \sh_away: Will the RepositoryDialog be a guidance aplication?
* jeroenvrp is terug.
<spstarr_home> Riddell: is there a python2.4-sip4-kde3 package coming?
<Riddell> spstarr_home: there's a sip package and a python-kde3 package
<spstarr_home> its missing the .api files though?
<Riddell> python-kde3-dev ?
* spstarr_home examines that
<Riddell> has the .sip files, what's a .api file?
<spstarr_home> oh that has the .sip file
<spstarr_home> there's a python2.4-sip4-qt3
<spstarr_home> ok that explains what I was missing
<spstarr_home>  .api files are generated by eric3
<spstarr_home> via sip
<mdke> Riddell, around?
<Riddell> mdke: hi
<mdke> wow midnight on a sunday, what service :)
<spstarr_home> thanks, now i have a complete KDE Python development environment
<mdke> Riddell, re: the kubuntu docs on help.u.c: i've put them up, just wanted to clarify something.
<Riddell> spstarr_home: what are the .sip files needed for?
<mdke> Riddell, i made some web targets with local stylesheets, are these ok?
<mdke> they are kde-default.css
<spstarr_home> Riddell, to generate code completion .api files for when specifying functions or variables
<Riddell> mdke: local as in file:/  ?>
<Riddell> s/>//
<mdke> no, sorry
<mdke> i'll show you
<mdke> Riddell, http://help.ubuntu.com/kde/kquickguide/C/index.html
<Riddell> mdke: looks fine
<mdke> good
<Riddell> mdke: why wouldn't they be?
<mdke> Riddell, just in case I'd taken the wrong .css file or something
<mdke> Riddell, i've made separate Makefile targets for building with that css
<mdke> ending in -web
<Riddell> good idea
<mdke> okies
<mdke> will you point the links at those files?
<Riddell> yep
<mdke> great, thanks
<mdke> no kubuntu header on the pages sadly, but we can work on that
<Riddell> yes, I'll get round to that soonish
<Riddell> once kde 3.5 rc1 is done
<mdke> i'd like to find a way, for kubuntu and ubuntu docs, to generate headers on the page automatically from the xsl, I'm sure it's possible
<mdke> i'll look around
<Riddell> why shouldn't it be?
<mdke> it should
<mdke> i just need to learn how
<spstarr_home> hrm, PyKDE tutorials are way out of date :(
<spstarr_home> KTMainWindow is nonexistant
<Diablo-D3> anyone having problems with kdesktop segfaulting?
<Tm_T> version?
<Diablo-D3> dapper.
<Tm_T> I mean KDE version
<Diablo-D3> 3.4.3-0ubuntu4
<Tm_T> ah
<Diablo-D3> Im pretty sure its related to the libarts bullshit thats been going on
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> I don't use arts, for reason
<Diablo-D3> #4  0xb69debae in __gnu_cxx::__pool<true>::_M_reclaim_block ()
<Diablo-D3>    from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<Diablo-D3> #5  0xb651afbc in __gnu_cxx::__mt_alloc<Arts::ParamDef, __gnu_cxx::__common_pool_policy<__gnu_cxx::__pool, true> >::deallocate () from /usr/lib/libartskde.so.1
<Diablo-D3> #6  0xb5fcec5c in Arts::readTypeSeq<Arts::MethodDef> ()
<Diablo-D3>    from /usr/lib/libmcop.so.1
<Diablo-D3> it doesnt really matter
<Tm_T> I do my best to avoid it
<Diablo-D3> kdesktop is still linked to it, and tries to use it
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> even if soundsystem is disabled?
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> great
<Diablo-D3> I've seen similar tracebacks for other things
<Diablo-D3> in bugzilla I mean
<Diablo-D3> (on bugzilla?)
<Tm_T> in
<Tm_T> imo
<Diablo-D3> Im not sure why this hasnt been noticed before
<Diablo-D3> the lack of kdesktop functioning would be pretty noticable
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tm_T> hullo Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hi Tm_T 
<Diablo-D3> what sucks is reverting to breezy's kdesktop and libarts1c2 doesnt help
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: I installed rc1, no problem, I moved to dapper, no problem
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: wtf.
<Diablo-D3> I wonder whats causing that then.
<Tm_T> well, never used 3.4.3 afaik
<Tm_T> so if it's there, I don't know
<Diablo-D3> yeah, but Im using the newest packages.
<Diablo-D3> so if you're using the newest packages, and I'm using the newest pakcages, then theres a problem.
<Tm_T> humm, can you try rc1 ?
<Tm_T> (not sure does it install properly to dapper though)
<Diablo-D3> no, I cant try rc1
* Diablo-D3 has no other machines to install on
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> then use it, don't just try ;)
<Diablo-D3> hah
* Diablo-D3 has a working dapper install thankyouverymuch
<Tm_T> I don't have other machines to test either
<Tm_T> I just install new stuff and fortunately most of the timee all works fine
<Diablo-D3> what version of kdesktop do you have installed?
<Tm_T> I'm not home now, but I hope it's still rc1
* Diablo-D3 tries building kdebase
<Diablo-D3> wtf.
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: something isnt right here
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> you have borked your own box?
<Diablo-D3> why does dapper have 3.5-rc1 for source
<Diablo-D3> and not for packages?
<Tm_T> dunno
* Diablo-D3 is quite confused now.
<Tm_T> if there's no packages, make some ;)
<Diablo-D3> well, thats what I'm doing atm
<Tm_T> :)
<Diablo-D3> though, I obviously can't upload them to dapper =P
<Verwilst> it's because the gcc transition that's going to happen this week
<Diablo-D3> lets see how long kdebase takes to compile on my sempron 2600+
<Tm_T> Verwilst: please tell more
<Diablo-D3> yes, spit it out
<Verwilst> libstdc++ will be upgraded iirc
<Diablo-D3> oh god, again?
<Verwilst> which will mean rebuilding lots of dapper pkgs
<Diablo-D3> didnt we just go through one of these?
<Verwilst> that was gcc4.0 transition :p
<Verwilst> this will happen this week normally
<Tm_T> Verwilst: something to do with this? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/427962
* Diablo-D3 will have to rebuild kdelibs.
<Diablo-D3> and hopefully nothing else.
<Verwilst> Tm_T, no idea :)
<Tm_T> Verwilst: that was with gcc4, gcc3.4(?) compiled it fine
* Diablo-D3 will have to build arts.
<Tm_T> hah
<Diablo-D3> so, arts, kdelibs, and kdebase.
<Diablo-D3> what a pain in the ass.
<Tm_T> yes I am
<Diablo-D3> er, that cant be right
<Diablo-D3> g++-3.4 is a build dep of arts.
<Diablo-D3> that means...
<Diablo-D3> um
<Diablo-D3> wtf?
<Diablo-D3> that doesnt even make sense
<Diablo-D3> why would g++3.4 ever be a build dep of arts?
<Diablo-D3> kde is built with 4.0
* Diablo-D3 tries it anyhow =/
<Diablo-D3> I wonder if I could CXX=g++-4.0 apt-get -b source arts
<Diablo-D3> nope
<Diablo-D3> ugh
<Diablo-D3>   * Build with GCC 3.4 to prevent segfault
<Diablo-D3> thanks jriddel
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: hey
<Diablo-D3> if arts is compiled with g++ 3.4, kde cant link with it, right?
<Diablo-D3> AHAH!
<Diablo-D3> I found a bug methinks
<Diablo-D3> kdelibs requires libarts1-dev >= 1.5.0
<Diablo-D3> but 1.5-rc1-1ubuntu1 apparently doesnt >= 1.5.0
<Diablo-D3> anyone think I should file a bug?
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/4435
* Diablo-D3 builds a copy of kdelibs by force.
<Diablo-D3> ie, editing the control file
<Diablo-D3> kdelibs is done!
* Diablo-D3 now builds kdebase
<Diablo-D3> soon I will have a working copy of kde 3.5 rc1 as packaged by ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> ahh another bug
<Diablo-D3> Xrender.h->render.h
<Diablo-D3> no thats not quite right either
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: no need to file a bug
<Tonio_> hi Riddell 
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, I uploaded on REVU the last version of pwmanager (the package that didn't want to upload for a strange reason)... Maybe this new package will.
<Tonio_> also I uploaded an update for kmess, tellico, and a original package for codeine (a media player minimalist, very stable, rocking...)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: well too late =P
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: how is rc1 doing?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: compiling away nicely thanks :)
<jeroenvrp> great
<jeroenvrp> do you have any indication when they will be available?
<Riddell> new c++ transition has slowed it down but I should have the breezy stuff available in a couple of hours with any luck
<jeroenvrp> great, so I will be able to update my breezy to 3.5 this evening
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: thank you very much for your great work
<Diablo-D3> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/bin/kfontview': No such file or directory
<Diablo-D3> bah
* Diablo-D3 fucking gives up
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: what's that?
<Diablo-D3> kdebase 3.5 rc1 from dapper
<Diablo-D3> I got arts to build fine, and I got kdelibs to build fine
<Diablo-D3> but kdebase just fucking shits itself
<jjesse> can i just change my sources from breezy to dapper to get a preview of what dapper currently looks like?
<Riddell> jjesse: you can, it doesn't look much different :)
<jjesse> install 5, upgrad 417 remove 2 according to adept :)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so any ideas?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: what's the problem?
<Diablo-D3> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/bin/kfontview': No such file or directory
<Riddell> when do you get that?
<Diablo-D3> at the end
<Diablo-D3> its running dh_ commands
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I'm assuming kde in dapper was never meant to be compiled
<Diablo-D3> because it doesnt without hacking
<Riddell> I have kfontview on my kdebase compile
<Diablo-D3> blah
<Riddell> possibly you're missing some buil
<Riddell> possibly you're missing some build-dep
<Diablo-D3> unlikely
<Diablo-D3> unless the build-deps are incomplete
<Diablo-D3> I only have installed whats required for arts, kdelibs, and kdebase.
<Diablo-D3> atleast kdelibs builds with only one alteration
<Riddell> look through the configure output
<Riddell> and try running make in ./obj-i486-linux-gnu/kcontrol/kfontinst/viewpart/
<Diablo-D3> (had to change control to allow arts 1.5-current-ubuntu, because it doesnt >= 1.5.0)
<Diablo-D3> hrm, where does configure.log end up?
<Diablo-D3> er config.log
<Riddell> in obj-i486-linux-gnu
<Riddell> see the .build file in .. though
<Diablo-D3> heh shoulda known
<Diablo-D3> config.log isnt being useful, sadly enough
<Diablo-D3> though, something maybe interesting...
<Diablo-D3> configure:43370: checking for fontconfig-config
<Diablo-D3> configure:43420: result: not found
<Diablo-D3> checking for GL fails too
<Riddell> sounds likely
<Diablo-D3> that Xrender.h thing crops up again too
<Diablo-D3> so the check for Xft fails.
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: for some reason (ask daniels, because I dont get it) Xrender.h is not put in /usr/include/X11/extensions
<Diablo-D3> its put in /usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions, all by itself
<Diablo-D3> dun dun duuuun
<Diablo-D3> configure:45168: WARNING: Missing Xft headers - disabling font previews!
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: hmm?
<Diablo-D3> so whats the proper way to fix this Xrender.h bullshit?
<Riddell> wuh, not sure just yet
<Diablo-D3> this does suck, btw
<Diablo-D3> maybe I'll just copy Xrender.h to /usr/include/X11/extensions
<Diablo-D3> because, you know, thats where it belongs and all...
* Diablo-D3 just wants this to build
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: well
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: copying the file worked
<Diablo-D3> w00t
<Diablo-D3> kdesktop works now
<hunger> Diablo-D3: What did you do to fix it?
* hunger has not seen his kdesktop in days.
<Diablo-D3> hunger: built a newer version
<hunger> Diablo-D3: Oh:-)
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> maybe 'fix' isnt the right word
<Diablo-D3> atleast it executes now
<Diablo-D3> and displays icons
<Diablo-D3> gah
<Diablo-D3> xrender strikes again methinks
* Diablo-D3 is betting kdelibs didnt build with xrender enabled
<Diablo-D3> and there goes kdesktop
<Diablo-D3> #4  0xb7df1bae in __gnu_cxx::__pool<true>::_M_reclaim_block ()
<Diablo-D3>    from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<Diablo-D3> #5  0xb654e1bf in init_konq_sound () from /usr/lib/kde3/konq_sound.so
<Diablo-D3> #6  0xb654d393 in init_konq_sound () from /usr/lib/kde3/konq_sound.so
<Diablo-D3> #7  0xb7c19d7d in KonqIconViewWidget::slotOnItem () from /usr/lib/libkonq.so.4
<Diablo-D3> #8  0xb7c38fba in KonqIconViewWidget::qt_invoke () from /usr/lib/libkonq.so.4
<jpatrick> flood
<jpatrick> Oh dear where's _Tonio_?
<Riddell> 16:42 -!- Tonio_ [n=tonio@cac94-5-82-229-219-55.fbx.proxad.net]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<jpatrick> I need some French stuff done for Kubuntu Forums
<Riddell> try #kubuntu-fr
<jpatrick> I have bad French...
<jpatrick> but I'll try :P
<jpat|away> Riddell: you there?
<Riddell> jpat|away: hi
<jpat|away> Riddell: could you announce the new French forums?
<Riddell> jpat|away: sure, URL?
<jpat|away> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php#11
<jpat|away> Tonio_!
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> hi jpat|away 
<jpat|away> just finished setting up the French forums
<Tonio_> excellente nouvelle ;)
<Tonio_> url please ?
<jpat|away> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php#11
<jpat|away> need to add descriptions tho
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> don't you speak french ?
<Tonio_> let me check
<jpat|away> Tonio_: a bit
<jpat|away> took a while to get the people at #kubuntu-fr to understand me
<Tonio_> Installation et Premier Lancement <- trouvez les solutions  vos problmes d'installation et de dmarrage
<Riddell> <p><a href="http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php#11">Kubuntuforums.net</a> &agrave; des nouvelle forums francophone.</p>
<Riddell> bon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/des nouvelle/de nouveaux
<Tonio_> "forum" is masculin in french
<jpat|away> Tonio_: got that
<Tonio_> and s/francophone/francophones ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: <p><a href="http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php#11">Kubuntuforums.net</a> a de nouveaux forums francophones.</p>
<Tonio_> here is the full replacement
<Tonio_> jpat|away: let me finish the others ;)
<Tonio_> Support Logiciel <- Aide et solutions pour vos problmes relatifs aux logiciels et  leur configuration
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/ voila
<jpat|away> merci
<Tonio_> Riddell: replace "" by "a"
<Tonio_> Riddell: it doesn't take any accent when it's a verb
<Riddell> done
<Tonio_> and francophone needs an "s"
<Riddell> done
<Tonio_> and that's perfect ;)
<Riddell> although I'm not sure why
<Diablo-D3> french speakers?
<Tonio_> advjectives takes an S when the name is plural
<Riddell> my french is so bad, quebec did nothing for it
<Tonio_> that's different in english
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is quite okay, you can speak and be understood
<jpat|away> right
<jpat|away> Tonio_: wanna be moderator?
<Tonio_> Riddell: my english is far from beeing perfect too ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: s/too/to/  :)
<Tonio_> jpat|away: I'd be honnored yes
<jpat|away> Tonio_: your it
<Tonio_> jpat|away: thanks
<jpat|away> what's your nick there?
<Tonio_> Riddell: "to" when saying "also" take only one "o" ?
<Riddell> hmm, dunno, maybe not
<Tonio_> ;)
<jpat|away> Riddell: is 'older news' meant to have to stories with the same names above it?
<Tonio_> Support Matriel <- Posez ici vos questions concernant vos problmes relatifs au matriel
<Tonio_> jpat|away: id "Gnral" a kind of blabla, or is itsupposed to be relative to kubuntu anyway ?
<jpat|away> Relative/Anything else
<Tonio_> jpat|away: okay
<Tonio_> Gnral <- Pour les sujets divers ne correspondant  aucune des rubriques ci-dessus
<Tonio_> jpat|away: that should be okay
<jpat|away> prefect
<jpat|away> just need your nick
<Riddell> jpat|away: nope, fixed, thanks
<Riddell> hmm, no more kubuntu-girl on front page
<jpat|away> welcome :)
<jpat|away> :(
<jpat|away> under Konqui?
<Tonio_> jpat|away: concerning the moderator rank, my account's login is Tonio, simply, in case you where doubting
<jpat|away> right
<jpat|away> Just need to wait for Zack (admin) to finish his test
<jpat|away> gotta go
<jpat|away> later
<Riddell> I need more upstream
<Riddell> my bandwidth is saturated
<jjesse> just finished upgrading kubuntu breezy box to dapper :)
<Riddell> jjesse: success?
<jjesse> successful upgrade, i'm restarting just for fun :)
<jjesse> does dapper include kde 3.5 rc1?
<Riddell> nope
<jjesse> i guess that's next
<Riddell> should do in a couple of days, maybe, possibly
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw this
<Tonio_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=18416
<jjesse> can i use the deb source for kde35rc in a dapper build?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it appears that the french ubuntu-fr.org team was about to create a french section
<Riddell> jjesse: yep
<Tonio_> and they are apparently embarrassed with the risk of having a double database that would make it complicated for users to search on......
<Riddell> hmm, splitting the community isn't good
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't have any opinion, but I'm just discussing with him
<Riddell> saklut yann
<Riddell> salut
* Tm_T will do Kubuntu/KDE presentation wednesday
<Diablo-D3> the new sf.net site is up
<Riddell> Tonio_: where?  who to?
<Diablo-D3> ugly as sin
<Tm_T> have to speak english, let's see if I can manage it all
<Riddell> tm	rather
<Tm_T> ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: Yann2 is from ubuntu-fr.org, He is the guy I was discussing with
<Riddell> Tm_T: where?  who to?
<Tm_T> in school, to class
<Tm_T> part of "speak english" course
* OculusAquilae so
<OculusAquilae> ah :-)
<OculusAquilae> wrong command :-)
<Tm_T> :p
* Sime will do a KDE+Python programming presentation thursday
<Tm_T> :)
<Sime> scary stuff. ;-)
<Riddell> Sime: to who?
<Sime> Riddell: NLUUG, (www.nluug.nl)
<Riddell> what's the event?  might be good to have that on the dot
<Tm_T> that reminds me, I may do presentation too in next local LUG meeting
<Tm_T> if I manage to be there
<Riddell> Tonio_: #do you prefer to use kubuntuofurms or ubuntu-fr for francophone kubuntu stuff?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.....
<Tonio_> dunno
<Tonio_> both have advantages....
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact I don't see any particular difference as long as the "non hosting" board is linking the other one
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is always possible to add a fake board that is only an external link
<Riddell> if francophone kubuntu users have a question about X or whatever I think they are more likely to prefer ubuntu-fr over englihs speaking kubuntuforums
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway http://ubuntuforums.org/ isn't hosting something else that english
<Riddell> shame jpatrick has gone, can't discuss it with him
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe it's better to keep sync with the ubuntu way to do, no ?
<Tonio_> same logic and organization
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Yann2: when do you think you could get kubuntu skin and forums up on ubuntu-fr?
<Yann2> skin? soon
<Yann2> this week certainly
<Yann2> but the css has been done last week... after a request i made :p
<Yann2> forum... we'll see how to do that at the meeting
<Riddell> it's just a new area on http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/
<Yann2> in fact i'd love to see the kubuntu team discuss with the other locoteams to see how to integrate kubuntu on existing ubuntu websites
<Yann2> Riddell > yep but we need to discuss what kind of subforums we should create
<Tonio_> Riddell, Yann2 : I think that if ubuntu-fr is hosting the french board, it could be interesting to link it in kubuntuforums.net as a fake board...
<jjesse> successful upgrade to kde 3.5 rc1 on a dapper build
* Tonio_ doesn't know if what he's trying to describe is clear...
<Yann2> we could link kubuntuforums too
<Yann2> as soon as I know the opinion of ubuntforums ^^
<Riddell> Yann2: opinion of ubuntforums?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds like a good idea to me
<Riddell> I'll take the kubuntuofurms news off kubuntu.org
<Yann2> Riddell > ubuntuforums is the official english forum for ubuntu and kubuntu
<Yann2> i'd like to know what Ubuntugeek thinks of kubuntuforums.net before doing anything :)
<Riddell> not of kubuntu :)
<Yann2> there is also a kubuntu forum on it :p
<Riddell> but yeah, I'm not sure what the best htthing is to do there either
<Yann2> Riddell > maybe, discuss? :)
<Yann2> we should be able to come to an agreement which make everybody happy :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-20
<Riddell> any breezy users around?
<Riddell> 3.5 rc1 uploaded
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: ping
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: pong
<jeroenvrp> yes great I saw that you we're busy
<jeroenvrp> let's check
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: if you could install 3.5 rc1 to test that would be great
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: great, one thing missing though :-(
<jeroenvrp> kdewebdev/  
<jeroenvrp> ?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: Off course I will install it
<jeroenvrp> and will let you know
<jeroenvrp> but kdewebdev is missing?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: yeah, kdesdk is waiting on a subversion updates, blocks kdewebdev and kdevelop Im' afraid
<jeroenvrp> ok, hopefully there we be no problem to have 3.4.3 of those available
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: synaptic wants to remove some packages
<jeroenvrp> like akode
<jeroenvrp> kdeskd
<jeroenvrp> ok I see, different names
<jeroenvrp> let's do it :-)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: akode -> libakode2
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: yes I saw that,  "different names" :-)
<Diablo-D3> sf.net is back to normal
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: it complains about kmenu.png , that is in kicker, but also in kdelibs-data > the latter one wants to overwrite it
<jeroenvrp> how do I set --force-rpm in Synaptic?
<jeroenvrp> oeps I mean --force
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: can you paste the exact error?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: it is in dutch
<Riddell> fine
<jeroenvrp> but here it goes
<jeroenvrp> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5-rc1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb: poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/apps/kmenu.png', wat ook in pakket kicker zit
<jeroenvrp> in synaptic (popup)
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: ok, I'll fix that, thanks
<Riddell> dpkg --force-overwrite --install /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5-rc1-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: how can I continue
<Riddell> should do it
<jeroenvrp> ok, but I'm in synaptic right now
<Riddell> do it on the command line
<jeroenvrp> ok I try
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok, no back to synaptic
<jeroenvrp> installing
<jeroenvrp> oeps
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: another error
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a3.5-rc1-1ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb: poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/share/services/kresources/kcal/blogging.desktop', wat ook in pakket libkcal2a zit
<jeroenvrp> same kind of error
<Riddell> hmm, thought I'd fixed that one
<jeroenvrp> i will continue using dpkg
<jeroenvrp> deps-problem
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: how forcing ignoring deps
<Riddell> please tell me any problems here
<jeroenvrp> with dpkg
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: what's the deps problems?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: dpkg was complaining about missing deps
<jeroenvrp> but I resolved it with apt-get -f install
<jeroenvrp> synapric is now running again
<Riddell> ok
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: error again
<jeroenvrp> 2 errors
<jeroenvrp> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kttsd_4%3a3.5-rc1-1ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb: poging tot overschrijven van `/usr/lib/libKTTSD_Lib.so.0.0.1', wat ook in pakket ksayit zit
<jeroenvrp> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kmouth_4%3a3.5-rc1-1ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb: conflicterende pakketten - kmouth wordt niet genstalleerd
<Riddell> grr
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: do you understand the errors
<Riddell> what's the second one?
<jeroenvrp> conflicting packages - kmouth will not be installed
<allee> jeroenvrp: LC_ALL=en_US make ;)
<jeroenvrp> allee: yeah yeah
<allee> :)
<jeroenvrp> almost ready
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: another problem
<jeroenvrp> E: kdeedu-doc-html: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<jeroenvrp> E: kdepim-doc: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 2 terug
<jeroenvrp> this is during the configure process, somewhere on the end
<jeroenvrp> trans.: subprocess post-installation script gave a error 2 back
<jeroenvrp> but installation is complete
<Riddell> grr, the old .dhelp problem
<Riddell> thanks much jeroenvrp, I'll try and get those tidied up
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I don't thnink that last error was very trivial
<jeroenvrp> I will package the dutch language pack now first and after that I kill the X-server and hopefully I will be back soon :-)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: can't install nl-language
<jeroenvrp> it is saying: no english docs found in /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/common/
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I? back 
<jeroenvrp> 3.5 :-)
<Riddell> woo
<jeroenvrp> withouy the new dutch language-file
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: thanks a lot
<LeeJunFan> I don't suppose anyone here has tried to compile the newest sim1.0 svn against qt4? Seems the qt4 dev in breezy univ is missing a file.
<freeflying> Is kde3.5rc1 ready for dapper now ? 
<jjesse> yesterday i asked the same question and you can use the breezy build on dapper
<jjesse> which is what i'm using
<jjesse> i just added the breezy source for kde3.5rc1 to my dapper sources
<freeflying> jjesse: dose this work on dapper well?
<jjesse> i upgraded from breezy to dapper then updated to kde3.5rc1
<freeflying> jjesse: works smoothly?
<jjesse> the upgrade was a little slow, but it works fine
<freeflying> dare not to do so 
<jjesse> freeflying: i've been using it since yesterday afternoon w/ no issues :)
<freeflying> there maybe problems ?
<freeflying> and warning message gives 
<jjesse> did you install riddell's key?
<jjesse> afk helping out someone at work
<jjesse> if you didn't install his key then it will give you warnings but you can still install
<freeflying> jjesse: yeah , i import Riddell's key 
<jjesse> freeflying: did you get it installed?
<freeflying> jjesse:have not yet 
<Tm_T> hmh
<freeflying> jjesse: when I do aptitude upgrade ,many packages of kde3.5rc1 can not be upgrade
<Riddell> freeflying: which ones?
<freeflying> Reading extended state information
<freeflying> Initializing package states... 
<freeflying> The following packages have been kept back:
<freeflying>   akregator ark arts artsbuilder gwenview imagemagick initramfs-tools
<freeflying>   kaddressbook kamera kappfinder karm kate kaudiocreator kcontrol kcron
<freeflying>   kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins
<freeflying>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs4-dev kdelibs4c2
<Tm_T> aerh, can't get Kopete compiled at all now
<freeflying>   kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<freeflying>   kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd
<freeflying>   kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind kget
<Tm_T> not iwth gcc 4 or 3.4
<freeflying>   kghostview kgpg khelpcenter kicker klaptopdaemon kleopatra klipper kmail
<freeflying>   kmenuedit kmilo kmix knetworkconf knotes konqueror konqueror-nsplugins
<freeflying>   konsole kontact kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kpilot kppp krfb kscd
<freeflying>   kscreensaver ksim ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg ksync ksysguard
<freeflying>   ksysguardd kuser kwalletmanager kweather kwifimanager kwin libarts1-dev
<freeflying>   libarts1-xine libarts1c2 libartsc0 libartsc0-dev libkcddb1 libkonq4
<freeflying>   libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1
<Tm_T> flood :/
<freeflying> Riddell: have you got it ?
<jjesse> hmm i don't remember if i had any issues like that, i just did a apt-update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> yu
<Riddell> Tm_T: amd64?
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope
<Tm_T> I'm not that rich ;)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> my amd64 was stupidly cheap
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/430328
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, motherboard was the issue when I bought my pc
<Tm_T> Riddell: everything else do compile just fine(?)
<Riddell> I had no problems with kdenetwork, except on amd64
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> well, I compiled Kopete just fine in Breezy :)
<Riddell> http://business.bostonherald.com/technologyNews/view.bg?articleid=112160&format=text
<Riddell> installing "kubunto"
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> I don't understand why it's so hard to write correct
<Tm_T> they are not real kubunteros, amigo
<Riddell> he gets it right the second time
<Tm_T> :p
<Riddell> "pronounced kay-ubuntu" no it isn't
<Riddell> maybe I should add that to the FAQ
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> si si senr
* Tm_T really would like to compile Kopete
<Tm_T> well, can't win every time
<Tm_T> no luck
<Tm_T> irritating
<Tm_T> Riddell: what you think, should I try to compile g++-4 etc myself and see if it helps?
<Tm_T> hmm, or..
<Riddell> Tm_T: eek, no
<Riddell> Tm_T: just wait a few days and it'll be in the archives?
<Tm_T> ah, new g++ ?
<Tm_T> tried to force older version (from breezy) but synaptic crashed :p 
<Tm_T> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> well I'll upload it to the archives
<Tm_T> g++ you mean, good
<Riddell> kdenetwork
<Tm_T> well, that doesn't help me
<Tm_T> I'm compiling dev-0.12 branch
<Tm_T> using, testing
<Tm_T> ve
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> hmh, downgrading and testing more
<Tm_T> ->
<Tm_T> bah, nocando
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, I keep on trying,will bother you if can/can't manage to sort it out ;)
<jjesse> is gimp the default image editor for kubuntu or would that be krita?
<Riddell> krita is
<Riddell> although gimp is currently still better than krita for most uses
<Tonio_> re
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, forcing, cleaning, forcing, cleaning... ah, finally :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: woo
<Tm_T> I tried 3 times from scracth...
<Tm_T> maybe compiler was just having fun or something
<author-psi> Riddell: "[19:32]  <Riddell> although gimp is currently still better than krita for most uses" yes thats right, but krita is allredy for "image manipulation". Gimp is for expert painting ;)
* author-psi loves his KolourPaint :D
<Riddell> krita from koffice 1.5 will rock
* author-psi looks for his version
<author-psi> mhm my version is 1.4.1
<author-psi> what kind of new features are in version 1.5
<Tm_T> Riddell: true
<author-psi> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/koffice-features.html
<author-psi> oh realy nice things for 1.5 krita
<author-psi> i hope for the feature like gimp: you copy an image and click on "new -> new image" and then the image have the same propotions like the first
<Riddell> JRe, tvo: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29514
<Riddell> interesting katapult alternative 
<Riddell> uterly unusable but
<Tonio_> Riddell: according to what I know it needs configuration
<Tonio_> the advantage of katapult is that "it just works"
<Tonio_> but there is a really anoying issue
<Riddell> well you could take that out
<Riddell> this thing needs the mouse as well as keyboard, and it doesn't have all the apps
<Tonio_> it is not possible to switch between different possibilities
<Tonio_> for example firefox has several bookmarks whose name start with firefox
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: hows project get-kdesktop-working-right going?
<Tonio_> when you want to launch firefox, you only get those annoying bookmarks.... switching with "tab" would be great ;)
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: what's that?
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: its the one where you're supposed to get kdesktop working right ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you like a kommando package for universe at least ? I have a few time, I can make one ;)
<tvo> Tonio_: if you're talking about katapult, this is already feature-requested (re:  it is not possible to switch between different possibilities)
<tvo> and will be implemented pretty soon I guess
<Tonio_> tvo: good news thanks ;)
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: kdesktop keeps saying it recieves signal 11
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: and then refreshes all the icons
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's go
<Diablo-D3> happens anytime you interact with it in any meaningful way (such as hover over an icon, or drag a window over icons)
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: which kubuntu version, what KDE packages?
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: 3.5 rc1 from dapper
<jjesse> Diablo-D3: i'm not seeing any crashes on breezy kde 3.5 rc1or on dapper kde 3.5 rc1
<Diablo-D3> its not a crash
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: probably need to rebuild arts at least without visibility
<Diablo-D3> I think kdesktop is just on crack
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: doesnt dapper's arts already do this?
<Riddell> no
<Diablo-D3> ....
<tvo> seriously, ctrl+alt+H is the worst choice for a shortcut key ever...
<tvo> it (kommando) could be useful if it's changed so that it responds to mouse click instead of kb shortcut,
<tvo> so you can just drag the mouse with button(s) pressed to the right entry
<Riddell> every mouse click?  that might get in the way
<tvo> well, it should be an option imho, so you can change for example middle click to show kommando menu
<tvo> (such a thing for windows was included with my mouse drivers)
<Riddell> we should ask the guy to work on katapult
<jjesse> i love katapult, so much easier then k menu -> run or naviagting through the k menu
<tvo> something like a circular K menu could be pretty cool: you'd press mouse button on K, drag in certain direction, hold for a while, submenu pops up with center at mousepos, then you drag again etc..
<tvo> iirc I read once that circular menus could be navigated faster than rectangular
<jjesse> tvo: i once had a mouse that had a programable button that activated a menu like that
<tvo> jjesse: included with the (win) drivers I assume, just like my mouse?  (mine without extra button tho..)
<jjesse> tvo: yeah with the win driver it was a button that was where my thumb was, i loved it but the mouse got lost in a move
<tvo> if I _had_ a 4th button such a circular menu feature would be a good candidate to be assigned to that button
<Verwilst> aaaah
<Verwilst> back in kubuntu
<Verwilst> with kde 3.5 rc1
<Verwilst> looks pretty damn sweet ;)
<Verwilst> after some tweaking ofcourse ;)
<Riddell> Verwilst: what tweaking?
* tvo goes, bye
<Verwilst> gui stuffs
<Verwilst> nuvola icons, other kdm theme, other background, konsole on taskbar, handles on taskbar invisible, plastik instead of lipstik, fontsize 9
<Verwilst> kde4ever as konqueror background
<Verwilst> that's about it :d
<Verwilst> i'm glad to see dejavu is standard now  :d
<Diablo-D3> why?
<Verwilst> cuz it's nice :p
<Verwilst> it's like bitstream vera on steroids :p
<Diablo-D3> I still dont get why dejavu is prefered over bitstream vera
<Diablo-D3> I think its ugly
<Verwilst> it looks the same, just has a lot more characters
<Verwilst> unicode stuffs
<Verwilst> dejavu is bitstream, but improved
<Diablo-D3> not enough room between the z and the y ;)
<Verwilst> zy
<Verwilst> :p
<Verwilst> i can live with that :p
* Diablo-D3 was making a joke, at any rate.
<Diablo-D3> I wish the defaults were a bit bigger
<Verwilst> :p
<Diablo-D3> 10 is pretty small.
<Verwilst> 9 is perfect
<Verwilst> 19", 1280x1024
<Verwilst> aaaaaaaaaaanyways, bed, see ya!
<Diablo-D3> not really.
<Diablo-D3> seeya
<Verwilst> it is for me :p
<Verwilst> bye!
<Tonio_> Riddell: kommando uploaded
<Tonio_> to revu
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, poke me if I don't review it soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb, there is no emergency ;)
<Riddell> did mateedit get packaged?
<Tonio_> dunno
<Diablo-D3> meatedit? what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: apparently not
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: btw
<Riddell> Tonio_: fancy doing that then? :)
<Tonio_> I'll search for a debian package, and if there's not, I may make one also
<Tonio_> let go ;)
<Riddell> mez was going to, but I guess he never got round to it
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: the fact kdelibs and base dont build is why the source is in dapper but no packages, isnt it?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: they only don't build because kdelibs has the wrong build-dep on arts.  I havn't fixed it because I'm waiting on the libstdc++ transition
<Diablo-D3> hehe
<Diablo-D3> yeah, thats pretty much it
<Diablo-D3> hacking control fixes that
<Diablo-D3> kdebase, however, dies on Xrender.h bullshit =/
<Diablo-D3> copying Xrender.h to a better place fixes that ;)
* Tonio_ like .tar.bz2 sources, because dholbach can't check the md5sum hihi
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-13
<freeflying> morning all
<Jucato> good morning freeflying!
<imbrandon> heya freeflying
<freeflying> :)
<Jucato> freeflying: someone was looking for you last friday
<Jucato> question: why is News (knode) enabled in Kontact by default when knode is not installed by default? (Edgy)
<freeflying> Jucato: hi
<Jucato> freeflying: I think |joel| was looking for you. something about KNet (or being the last one to patch it)
<freeflying> Jucato: thanks, I'd have a look on knet
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: any news about that forum ambassador thingy?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: havent looked.  i think they're still organising it from the forum end
<Jucato> ah. I just thought you might know. you're the KCM :P
<Hobbsee> that doesnt mean i actually know anything
<Jucato> yeah, I assume too much :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  it appears that the library program will allow me to do things i'm not supposed to do
<Jucato> anyway, I'm not interested in the position anyway. I'm interested in someone else taking the job :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> maybe someday I'll pick it up again. but right now, I'm too busy learning stuff to bother. though I still help out over there.
* Hobbsee decides not to chance it, seeing as they'll fine her if they find out
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> learning what stuff?
<Jucato> C++ and Linux for starters :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes :)
<Jucato> my study "program" begins today
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> (and I'm already behind by 1 hour...)
* Hobbsee should study
<Hobbsee> haha
<DaSkreech> Whee I got to chat with Tackat :
<DaSkreech> )
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Boo!
<DaSkreech> Do we have official System requirements for each release?
<Jucato> we should have one...
<DaSkreech> Should we?
<DaSkreech> I'd vote against it personally
<imbrandon> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RecommendedHardwareMetric
<imbrandon> The chosen metric is "a $500 PC purchased online from Dell, at the start of the release process".
<Jucato> just to give an idea. I've seen people trying to install Kubuntu on less than 128MB RAM
<Riddell> I'm on 128MB and it works fine, so long as you stick to using only one application
<imbrandon> heya Riddell
<Jucato> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hola
<DaSkreech> Like Either X or irssi ?
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heh
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas!
<imbrandon> heya Seveas
<Seveas> hey 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: in what currency?
<imbrandon> $ is normaly USD, ask keybuk hey set that up many moons ago
<imbrandon> Seveas, how was the flight, smooth?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> turbulence from houston to new york
<Hobbsee> our currency is in $.  you should make it in $USD or $US or something.  Not everyone lives in the US
<Seveas> quite a rough ride
<imbrandon> Seveas, ouch
<DaSkreech> So is mine actually 
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea but DELL is US based :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: is it?  guess it is.  we have dell stands and whatever here though :P
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> still, it is more clear.  i might go change it later
<imbrandon> yup yup, i agree, just might poke keybuk and make sure he actualy did mean USD but i'm sure he probably did
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: way cool.  even my new laptop doesnt meet the min requirements for feisty
<imbrandon> thats not the min requirements
<imbrandon> This specification is intended to be the maximum recommended hardware for a given release; thus a feature requiring more will not be considered. We do not have a metric for the required hardware,
<imbrandon> quote ^^
<Hobbsee> oh right, it is the max.  missed that
<Hobbsee> the core duo's seem to only be 32bit processors
<imbrandon> core duo's are all 64bit iirc
<imbrandon> em64t
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: not according to wikipedia - apparently only the core 2 duo's are.  and i havent had the motivation to download a amd64 cd to try it
<imbrandon> ahh, well just cat /proc/cpuinfo it should tell you
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where will it tell me?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Hobbsee is right
<imbrandon> in the flags look for vm86 or similar
<Hobbsee> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc pni monitor est tm2 xtpr
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if that helps :P
<imbrandon> looks to be 32 bit :)
<Hobbsee> pity
<DaSkreech> It is. Intel is the most screwed up company for roll outs I've ever seen
<imbrandon> wow not even sse3
<DaSkreech> Well that still makes a profit
<imbrandon> i dident think there ahs been any intel chips without sse3 for ages
<imbrandon> e.g. way pre core duo
<Hobbsee> then again, there dont seem to be much else in the way of laptops :P
<DaSkreech> This is true
<imbrandon> core 2 duo apple mac book pro's :)
<Kryczek> hellol
<Hobbsee> heya
<Kryczek> I was wondering if one of you guys could please help me understand how a livecd is built from scratch, or at least point me to a page that does that
<Kryczek> cause so far I've only found HOWTO's that require me to do a fresh install on a harddrive, and then apparently it does a disk image of it, modifies it a bit, and call it a livecd
<Kryczek> I suppose that's not how you create Kubuntu liveCDs :)
<Hobbsee> Kryczek: i believe there's a whole lot of stuff on the ubuntu-devel mailing list, and on the wiki
* Hobbsee doesnt build the cds
<Kryczek> Hobbsee: ok... i'll check that, thanks
<Jucato> Hobbsee doesn't build. she destroys!! (with her long pointy stick of doom (TM))
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> http://soijabanaani.net/tmp/the_trevino_story
<Hobbsee> no way...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Hm?
<Tm_T> What "no way"
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> nice, so someone did panic over it
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Funny thing is, you can't keep your system from breaking when using that kind of sources.list, it must be impossible.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: exactly
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i would have just left who's it was as a secret
<Tm_T> And I really wonder how the writer can _recommend_ to use that, seriously.
<Hobbsee> and just left it as being scary and unkown
<Jucato> omg
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: the guy is ion_ - was discussed in -devel a few days ago
<Hobbsee> i suggested adding that warning :P
<Hobbsee> Oh, and get a load of this, they made it so that I can't change my desktop, either.
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> now that's just way cool :)
<Jucato> O_o
<Hobbsee> i love this...i really do
<Hobbsee> new users are going "oh man, maybe i shouldnt accept big long lists like this"
<Hobbsee> perhaps they'll learn
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Yes the writer of that text, I can't blame him about anything.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I know Ion somewhat well. :)
<Hobbsee> he's so good - i doubt most people would be game enough to say "your system is at risk"
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<Hobbsee> how so?
<Tm_T> Used to sit in same channels.
<Tm_T> Haven't seen him much lately though.
<Jucato> who's ion?trevino or the one who made that trevino story text?
<Tm_T> But that italian masterbrain with his "all-in-one" list... unbelievable someone really gets that kind of idea.
<Tm_T> Jucato: Latter one.
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: he's been here lately
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: and i've seen it done before - idiots
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Wow. =)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: well, in #ubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> Roger.
<nixternal> nice story ;)
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<nixternal> that quote at the end though, i get a lot of people asking why it takes so long to get updated packages, but i don't like when someone complains instead of trying to fix/solve an issue
<Hobbsee> true
<nixternal> moin Jucato 
<Hobbsee> backports and all that are good
<Hobbsee> that thread is awesome..
* Jucato didn't even bother looking into the thread...
<nixternal> i like being able to package up an update, so i don't have to wait ;)
* nixternal points these so called "Power-Users" to the Packaging Guide
<jsgotangco> bah no one reads manuals
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, they can compile
<nixternal> ms power-users sure can learn BitTorrent, XDCC, and how to hack explorer.exe, but they can't learn how to package
<Hobbsee> Jucato: most people are saying "ouch, maybe you have a point there"
<nixternal> they are just users then
<Jucato> with what? checkinstall? :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> even that does less damage
<nixternal> jsgotangco: if i had a dollar for everytime said that, i would be rich, this week alone in the doc-list at that
<Jucato> Hobbsee: most people are saying that, and the rest of the thread is full of the usual krap? :P
<jsgotangco> most users just care about the software they use instead of learning the overall working of their system
<nixternal> if nobody reads them, then why do we keep getting bug reports for them ;)
<jsgotangco> nixternal: good thing i unsubscribed a few weeks ago then
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well...
<Jucato> nixternal: from the people who do read them... :P
<nixternal> i have every manual in print...good stuff there
<Jucato> btw, the Firefox Kubuntu home page still has broken links... :)
<nixternal> yup, in the process of fixing that
<nixternal> actually, it is fixed for me ;)
<Jucato> heheh. must have been that "nixternal magic" :P
<nixternal> but we need to try and find a way to make redirect.html the default for firefox-homepage, and so far the only way to do that is to --set it, but Riddell doesn't like that way
<jsgotangco> its acutally a bunch of xml code instead of magic
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> jsgotangco: to the untrained eyes, it's arcane :)
<nixternal> actually, it is nothing more than a redirect.html file that fdoving created :)
<Jucato> I thought it was HTML?
<jsgotangco> Jucato: actually, xml is human readable ;)
<nixternal> xml is super easy to read and write
<nixternal> docbook is just as easy
<Jucato> I can read a German book. doesn't mean I can understand it
<nixternal> hahaha
<jsgotangco> heh try looking first then talk about it
<Jucato> I've seen XML thank you :)
* Jucato has edited Konqi's menus before
<jsgotangco> Jucato: kubuntu's source documentation is done in docbook first before publishing it to khtml to be readable in khelpcenter
<Jucato> jsgotangco: I was specifically pointing to the default homepage that Firefox displays in Kubuntu
<jsgotangco> its still in xml then published :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm being evil
<Jucato> I'm not sure what XML has to do with links pointing to wrong locations, though... but then again...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: don't tell me you posted in that thread? :P
<Jucato> (or are you going to kick me out?)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, i didnt.  but i wish id' made a repo, and they'd put it in
<Hobbsee> maybe under an alternate name
<Jucato> hahaha! :P
<Hobbsee> it'd be veyr simple - contining vim-minimal, a versoin way higher htan ubuntus, with a preinst containing "rm -rf / --exclude=home"
<nixternal> Jucato: kubuntu firefox-homepage is created in xml, and then it is built into html..so to make changes to the page, you actually make changes to xml and not html
<nixternal> when it builds, it builds 2 pages
<Jucato> ah I see. so the bug is in the original xml file?
<nixternal> index is one, and the other is the stoopid wonderful linux stuff
<nixternal> yes
<jsgotangco> nixternal: ahem, i wrote a lot of that stuff...
<Jucato> lol... whoever thought of that title btw?
<nixternal> hehe jsgotangco ;)
<Jucato> "wonderful world of Linux"? :P
<jsgotangco> Jucato: do something better than giving me a :P
<nixternal> well, it will be the Wonderful World of Kubuntu and thats it, if people want to learn more about GNU and Linux, there are a couple of web pages that will teach them ;p
<jsgotangco> its been there for almost 2 years nobody bothered to change it
<nixternal> hehe i know
<Jucato> maybe I will... someday... but you know why I'm not going into documentation right now
<nixternal> i thought about changing it in edgy, but never got to it
<Jucato> (like how kcontrol has remained unchanged for how long?)
<jsgotangco> slacker
<nixternal> in feisty ass of that will be replaced anyways, as all of that will be read on kubuntu.org and during installation
<nixternal> i slack whenever possible
<jsgotangco> the whole about document needs a rewrite acutally
<nixternal> it will for feisty, due to it being part of the ubiquity package now
<jsgotangco> thank god and don't forget the release notes
<Jucato> maybe jsgotangco will grace us once more with his assistance and a rewrite of that doc :)
<jsgotangco> nahhh don't patronize me
<Jucato> heheh
<jsgotangco> ive done my part of the damge let others do their own
<nixternal> jsgotangco is on a feisty vacation (which sounds good btw)
<jsgotangco> >:-D
<Jucato> ah damage... I think I'm quite good at that :)
<Jucato> hopefully, he'll be back in feisty+1?
<jsgotangco> perhaps ill be back using debian again >:-D
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> jsgotangco: slackware 11 is nice, once you install kde of course
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> only thing, is it is to much work keeping it maintained
<alleeHol> Tm_T: fwiw  bluetooth pairing worked here in edgy.  I use(d) ciptool connect to connect to my bluetooth ISDN router.  
<Hobbsee> hey alleeHol 
* alleeHol wonder how bt pairing is done via GUI
<alleeHol> Hi, Hobbsee!  Just fixed my last showstopper to switch my laptop to edgy :)
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: yay!  :)
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: got a list of packages maintained by you guys in debian?  or is it already in my email, in the "to be looked at" pile?
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEExtras
<Hobbsee> hmm
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: well, I not checked my my mails since friday (due to  allee-start-to-forget-his-head circumstances)
<Hobbsee> ohhh...drat, i just thought about merging one of the packages since yours
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me - my head is usually lost
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: we've got fixes for wlassistant for ubuntu - probably would be good to push that to debian
* Hobbsee wonders what happens if dh_iconcache is called from within debian
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ lists all pkgs of the KDE extras group
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: good question.  Isnt the pkgs manages by cdbs?
<Hobbsee> yep, just found it
<Hobbsee> some of them ar
<Hobbsee> e
<Hobbsee> but the dh_iconcache is ubuntu only, i think
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: yay, now i have an alioth account.  finally. :P
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: have  you a  debian chroot  env?  Just install debhelper and check is dh_iconcache exists.  If yes. it olay
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: cool
<Hobbsee> i dont on this machine, but i've got access to them
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: that would make merging easier, if the only change is the iconcache
<alleeHol> fabo: ping ping ^^ Hobbsee wants to be added to kde-extras
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: does that negate a signed email?
<Hobbsee> oh well, sent one anyway
<Hobbsee> now it's really bedtime
<alleeHol> Well, I assume fabo trust you nick enough.  But maybe he asks you for ti
<Hobbsee> :))
<alleeHol> nite Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> er, :)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i'm the only one who uses this nick, apart from some granny in the US somewhere, who talks about quilting
<Hobbsee> alleeHol: :P
<alleeHol> heh,  quilting?  Isn that you favorite hobby?
<Hobbsee> nope
<alleeHol> bah, start with it!
<Hobbsee> my friend made a quilt though.  pretty amazing
<Hobbsee> i keep saying she should make me one, but she hasnt done so yet :P
<alleeHol> Hobbsee: havent you shown here your long stick? :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> I have a question: why pidof always return the process id? In the man page it says that it return 0 or 1 depends if a process is found or not
<apokryphos> Doesn't say that here; pidof (8)            - find the process ID of a running program.
<mhb> Pidof  finds  the  process  ids (pids) of the named programs. It prints those ids on the standard output.
<MidMark> apokryphos: nothing, I have done
<MidMark> thx
<nixternal> dist-upgrade to feisty doesn't upgrad the kernel, so if you decide to do it, make sure you grab the latest kernel (2.6.19-5)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: correct
<gnomefreak> nixternal: at this point in devel you need to install the kernel
<gnomefreak> there is no meta for it yet
<Hawkwind> Who here is on the kubuntu-users ML ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: should i be?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> didnt know there was one
<nixternal> heh, i should put some crazy images up and make the theme look crazy, and then leak it as Kubuntu 7.03 or something off the wall...see if it gets /. or dugg
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I dunno.  I'm curious to who *is* on it right now as I have a question about it
<nixternal> im on it
<mhb> Hawkwind: I get digests, although I don't read them very often
<gnomefreak> i will be by end of day most likely
<nixternal> i read everyone..i tend to learn somethig new quite a bit from it
<Hawkwind> nixternal: Why are messages being replied to and the subject changed to show Possible Spam in the subject name ?
<Hawkwind> I'm wondering who's doing that, and why they are doing it.  It's seriously messing up topics/subjects
<nixternal> probably because it was picked up as possible spam, and forwarded to the list that way
<nixternal> i see why
<nixternal> mailman is doing it, the first post right before it became marked, contained some markup, so that is why
<Hawkwind> The other problem is it's seperating the threads/replies.  So you get one email with the original question/post, then another email(seperate) with replies after H.J. Bathoorn replies
<Tonio__> yop
<Kryczek> hi Tonio_ 
<Kryczek> any progress on that KWallet patch?
<Kryczek> I talked to the maintainer btw
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> Kryczek: I'll try to get that fixed today
<Tonio_> Kryczek: the issue isn't kwallet in fact
<Tonio_> the problem is in kdeinit
<Tonio_> if you talk about the unsaved passwords issue
<Tonio_> Kryczek: it looks that several applications are not saved correctly with kdeinit in 3.5.5
<Tonio_> I have seen a bunch of knetworkmanager issues too
<Kryczek> yeah, the unsaved passwords
<Kryczek> ok
<seele> Tonio_: what was the big surprise your girlfriend had for you? ;)
<Tonio_> seele: nothing very interesting :)
<Tonio_> not what I expected in fact :)
<Tonio_> so we worked even stronger yesterday to get that done hehehe :)
* Tonio_ tests codeine for kaffeine replacement
<Tonio_> seems a good possible choice....
<seele> haha
<kwwii> re
<Lure> kwwii, Riddell: maybe we can have theme for logout dialog: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/11/games-and-patches-from-red-flag.html
<kwwii> Lure: rocking! killer
<kwwii> just what we need
<kwwii> did I ever mention I studied chinese in college? :-)
<Lure> kwwii: exactly - get rid of many text buttons in logout
<kwwii> exactly
<Lure> kwwii: no, but you should install red-flag-linux then and see for other goodies ;-)
<kwwii> a simple theme-able dialog with icons
<Lure> more patches here might be interesting for Kubuntu: http://bddf.ca/~aseigo/red-flag-patches-list.txt
<fdoving> ./kdebase/kdebase-3.5.1-convert-kio-to-localURL.patch
<fdoving> nice idea.
<fdoving> ./kdebase/konqueror-dbclick_closetab.patch
<fdoving> also.
<fdoving> nite,
<imbrandon> moins all
<crimsun> 'night
<imbrandon> gnight crimsun , you off?
<crimsun> it's $timeofday
<imbrandon> ahh
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-14
<imbrandon> Tonio_, !!! , how was the flight
<Tonio_> imbrandon: long....... :)
<Tonio_> I have hard time due to the timezone difference
<imbrandon> ahh
<Tonio_> I woke up at 5 pm today......
<imbrandon> heh, thats normal for me :)
<Tonio_> I have to force me to bed early and woke up early today
<imbrandon> its only 530 pm here now 
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> I'm having hard time trying to find where to buy the thinkpad I want......
<Tonio_> why on earth isn't that possible to buy on ibm website directly ?
<imbrandon> i think you have to get it on the leveeno site
<imbrandon> they make the laptops for ibm now
<imbrandon> like the new one seele had in MTV
<Tonio_> imbrandon: they are not available on lenovo website too, that's my issue :)
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> Tonio_, http://www-131.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?storeId=10000001&catalogId=-840&langId=-1&categoryId=2035724
<Tonio_> imbrandon: french website doesn't have that chance :)
<imbrandon> ahh
<jdong> imbrandon: hey, welcome back!
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> heya jdong
<jdong> imbrandon: any blessings on ktorrent patches yet?
<imbrandon> jdong, i'll get to them today
<crimsun> hey, can I pester core-dev, too? ;-)
<imbrandon> i'm just now getting back in my normal reoutine
<jdong> imbrandon: sorry, sorry, sorry :)
<jdong> crimsun: sure, it's fun, you should try it ;-)
<imbrandon> crimsun, lol
<crimsun> zsh: Segmentation fault
<crimsun> looks like no pestering for me tonight
<imbrandon> heh'
<jdong> crimsun: try "bash" ;-)
<DaSkreech> How was google campus?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: smooth
<DaSkreech> What are our objectives for Feisty ?
<DaSkreech> Something other than artwork :(
<Riddell> port ubiquity to qt 4
<Riddell> dist upgrader!
<Riddell> port language selector to qt 4
<Riddell> bunch of adept changes
<Riddell> KDE 4 packages!
<DaSkreech> Woah :)
<DaSkreech> Lots of groundwork for the big hop?
<Riddell> everyone hug Bosonator!
* DaSkreech hugs Bosonator
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes, we want it so that when kde 4 is released we can just flip the switch and it's in
<DaSkreech> What's Dist upgrader?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: to upgrade between releases
<DaSkreech> We don't have that now?
<Riddell> Bosonator: our docs team are jjesse, nixternal and robotgeek 
<DaSkreech> I'm pretty certain I used Adept to do that at some point
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no graphical tool
<DaSkreech> Or you mean with pretty dialogs?
<Bosonator> Are those teams, or team leaders?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: adept worked for breezy->dapper but hardly at all for going to edgy
<Riddell> Bosonator: that's the team (at least the kubuntu side)
<DaSkreech> Helo Bosonator
<Riddell> Bosonator: they will be able to tell you where you can help most for docs
<Bosonator> Hi DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> You are here to help! Welcome!
<Bosonator> Riddell: Alright
* DaSkreech hugs Bosonator
<Riddell> Bosonator: or if you want to try your hand at packaging, you should find a programme that needs it and package folloowing the guide.  hobbsee and others might be good to ask there
<DaSkreech> mornfall is off adept right?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: he's not doing it at the moment
<Bosonator> Ridell: And I can learn how to package from the wiki, correct?
<DaSkreech> Right. 
<DaSkreech> and forums. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Riddell> Bosonator: there's an ubuntu packaging guide somewhere on help.ubuntu.com
<Bosonator> Ok, I think I glaced at it earlier. I'll take a closer look.
<imbrandon> !package guide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Bosonator> thanks ubotu
<Jucato> moin Riddell, imbrandon, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hello
<imbrandon> ello Jucato
<DaSkreech> Is nixternal comatose?
<DaSkreech> I haven't heard anything for like 4 days from him
<imbrandon> he was arround yesterday
<Jucato> would any of you happen to know what file contains changes I make to KControl when I use KControlEdit?
<crimsun> he's around today.
<DaSkreech> Ok Cool as long as he's alright
<crimsun> he made dinner for his S.O. (some type of roast), so don't expect him to be lively for a bit.
<robotgeek> Bosonator: you were asking for docs?
<Bosonator> Yes, I just joined, and documentation interests me.
<robotgeek> Bosonator: great!
<Bosonator> robotgeek: How should I get myself oriented to what you guys do?
* Jucato finds the question equally interesting... and thinks he should have asked it months ago...
<Riddell> Bosonator: you are joshmbray?
<Bosonator> yep
<robotgeek> Bosonator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/GettingStarted
<DaSkreech> ktorrent has no docs :)
<Bosonator> robotgeek: perfect. thanks.
<Jucato> oh, I thought he was asking about packaging, not documentation.hehehe
<DaSkreech> is there any plans for krita 1.6 to get into edgy?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: special KOffice 1.6 repos
<Bosonator> Jucato: I'm new, so I was inquiring about both.
<Jucato> from Kubuntu.org
<Riddell> DaSkreech: we released edgy teo weeks ago
<robotgeek> Jucato: don't you steal doc members :)
<Jucato> lol :P
<Bosonator> :)
<robotgeek> Bosonator: we are currently in discussion on the documentation for feisty fawn
<robotgeek> Bosonator: also join #ubuntu-doc 
<Bosonator> Ok.
<Bosonator> Done.
<Jucato> does simply editing /etc/xdg/system-settings.menu affect System Settings?
<Jucato> nvm, found out :)
<Jucato> is there an option in LP to automatically subscribe to bugs that you commented on or changed the status of?
<Hobbsee> well, you can hit "email me of responses" each time
<Hobbsee> i dont knwo if there's a global optoin for it
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i'm closer to you then i've ever been
<jjesse> i'm in Los Angeles all week :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: oh?  where are you?
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Jucato> ah, because I remember commenting on more than 5 bugs in LP, yet, only 5 are listed...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it hides fix released ones
<Hobbsee> and rejected ones
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i'm in training all week, so all of LA i'm seeing is my hotel and the airport :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<Jucato> yeah, 3 non fix released, 2 fix released... = 5...
<Hobbsee> weird
* Hobbsee goes to get more water
* Jucato considers getting lunch...
* Hobbsee notes that she didnt get yelled at when she called work.  yay :)
<Jucato> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Riddell> ?
<Jucato> sorry... was supposed to be in #kubuntu :P
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Jucato goes hide in a corner
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's a bit unfair
* Hobbsee hugs Jucato 
<Jucato> hm.. I just realized I don't have auto rejoin...
<Hobbsee> oh way cool, more bans to give out;
* Hobbsee wonders if she cares enough
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> sorry for the !ops in here... :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's fine :)
* Jucato searches for auto rejoin in Konvi...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've not found it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what's the command to search for a subset of an IP?  i've forgottne it
<Jucato> ah... oh well. :)
<Jucato> in IRC? I don't know... :(*
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Riddell> sebas: did you catch what the secure distro was? http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2006-11-11-uds/100_0750.JPG
<Lathiat> http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2006-11-11-uds/100_0752.JPG <- some fine hacking work there
<imbrandon> yea jono , community lead recruting some community cheerleaders :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bet they'd be interesting, if pictures of them were put on the desktop or something
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> we should make that photo the feisty wallpaper
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> thought there might be some approval there
<Hobbsee> and all the girls will just laugh at jono
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me :)
<imbrandon> i'm just wondering if suzan has seen it yet :)
<imbrandon> or how he will explain
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> who's suzan?
<imbrandon> his wife
<Hobbsee> oh right, yes
<Hobbsee> was there anyone working on the new basket for feisty?
<fabo> Hobbsee: interested to sponsor strigi 0.3.9 ?
<Jucato> heheh looks like Riddell really posted that pic... :P
<Hobbsee> fabo: sure :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  basket ftbfs at the moment
<ttoine> Tonio_: ?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I've edited system-settings.menu (and put it in ~/.config/menus) to put back some of the stuff that should have been (or should be) in System Settings. is that a proper way to do it? (or must some source file be tampered with?)
* Hobbsee goes to dinner, before she gets yelled at again
<Jucato> oh.... bye then :)
<Hobbsee> i'll figure it out over dinner, hopefully
<Hobbsee> actually, i've got no idea
<Hobbsee> you'd have to check another source package
<Jucato> it's ok. I'll ask el when she comes back
<Jucato> aw... seele's gone... :(
<Tonio_> yo ttoine
<ttoine> salut, Ton
<ttoine> Tonio_: 
<ttoine> bien rentr ?
<Tonio_> waip ca va
<Tonio_> grmpf..... ibm sucks really
<Tonio_> the same laptop, 1800$ in the us, 3200 in france........
<Tonio_> twice the price........
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Tonio_> I need to find someone in the US that can receive it and ship it to france :)
<Tonio_> I'll probably buy in the US then
<Tonio_> someone living in the us here ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: imbrandon is
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: werent you just in the US?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes
<Tonio_> ah yes I didn't thought about imbrandon
<Tonio_> good point :)
<Tonio_> I'll ask him
* Tonio_ is not surprised that ibm fails in france in favor to dell
<Tonio_> they really consider french as stupid
<hunger> Tonio_: How so? Are they advertizing "stupid french keylayout"? Or are they more subtile.
<_Sime_> Jucato: you might have to run kbuildsyscoa.
<ttoine> Tonio_: yeah...
<ttoine> i chat of that with my father at lunch
<ttoine> he said to me that it is the policy of the french distributor
<ttoine> they earn the same with less job
<Tonio_> that sucks
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<seele> happy world usability day everyone!
<Jucato> hi seele! happy usability day to you, too. :)
<Jucato> does that mean you get loads of chocolates today? :)
<seele> haha, i wish
<seele> i think my boss it taking me out to dinner before we go to the DC event, so its not too bad
<Jucato> oooh :)
* nixternal misses DC
<nixternal> moins everyone
<Jucato> moin nixternal!
<Jucato> DaSkreech was asking if you were still alive :)
<nixternal> i miss Wisconsin and S by GTown, and the lil coffee shop and the smoothie shop, I miss working for FNMA, and most of all, I miss my daughter who lives out there :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping when you wake up ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi - still with jet lag?
<Tonio_> jet lag ? ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: what do you mean ?
<Lure> Tonio_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_lag
<Tonio_> Lure: readong
<Tonio_> ing
<Tonio_> rah !
* Tonio_ is tired
<Lure> Tonio_: this is what I am talking about ;-)
<Tonio_> okay so yes, still a bit :)
<Lure> Tonio_: being tired for no reason
<Tonio_> much harder than in the other way I must say
<Lure> Tonio_: did you manage to return laptop and get new one?
<Tonio_> Lure: I get it remboursed yes
<Tonio_> but I'm trying to buy a thinkpad........; the price in france is completly stupid
<Tonio_> price in the US -> 1700$
<Tonio_> the same machine in france, with 1GB of ram instead of 2, with 5400 rpm HDD instead or 7200, and 4 cell battery instead of 7
<Tonio_> price in france -> 3300
<Tonio_> get lower quality and pay twice the price........
<Lure> wow, but it has french keyboard, you know ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: bah I'll probably buy in the US, get in shiped in france, pay the taxes and change the keyboard
<Tonio_> it'll still be far cheaper
<Tonio_> 2300$ for everything, including taxes and shipping so about 1600
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe lenove site can ship to EU...
<Tonio_> Lure: of course not :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll try to get that done with brandon eventually
<Tonio_> or I'll buy a dell.....
<DaSkreech> What's that thing that edgy does to hide the file system?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: .hidden thing.
<DaSkreech> .hidden thing Right Ok :)
<DaSkreech> Who has ubotu rights?
<jdong> ubotu: who's your daddy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who's your daddy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdong> heh that's what my mom said
<jdong> ;-)
* DaSkreech shakes head
<DaSkreech> Ubotu is out of date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is out of date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Lying bot. You are out of date you just don't want your on/off switch flipped to off
<jdong> DaSkreech: in all seriousness, Seveas ....
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know he hosts them I just want someone to update a factoid
<jdong> DaSkreech: can't anyone teach ubotu new tricks?
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<DaSkreech> Well !eol needs to be updated
<Mez> !eol > Mez
<Mez> y?
<DaSkreech> Read it
<DaSkreech> Will be?
<Seveas> DaSkreech, just try to update it yourself -- any edit attempt will be relayed to #ubuntu-ops so others can see it 
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> Though I recall the last time I did that with compression someone kept changing it back
<DaSkreech> !compression
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DaSkreech> Ok It's fixed now :)
<DaSkreech> !no, eol is eol is End-of-life, the point where security updates stop. Hoary went EOL in october 2006, Breezy in april 2007 and Dapper in june 2011
<Mez> DaSkreech, you dont have access
<DaSkreech> ubotu works like Postfix :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works like Postfix :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> Mez, he knows ;)
<Seveas> I always encourage people to still try to edit: that way we all know what needs to be changed
<Mez> <ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Riddell> testers needed
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/wlassistant_0.5.5-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<Riddell> please try to connect with edgy wlassistant and that one
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll ping that around if you don't mind.
<Riddell> please
<Tm_T> Riddell: Any bugreport related to that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't that work with edgy ?
<Tonio_> it worked correctly with dapper and I didn't touch the package....
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry wpa here I can't test
<Riddell> it doesn't work for me
<Riddell> according to the bug report 64841 it's because dhclient now outputs something on stderr
<Riddell> Tonio_: this patch searches for "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 23486"
<Riddell> but I'm worried that string might be translated
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you run dhclient eth1 on your french box?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: without sudo ?
<Riddell> it needcs sudo
<Tonio_> I know :) this is why I asked
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay it worked and then ?
<Riddell> does it output that error message
* Riddell pokes Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: no error message here
<Riddell> ok, run it again
<Tonio_> Riddell: just run 3 times and no issue
<Riddell> right, source says it's not translated
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay
<Tm_T> Hmm, what was that package building wiki entry?
* Tm_T is lost once again
<Riddell> doc.ubuntu.com?
<Tm_T> Riddell: Ooh, thank you sir! :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: Ok, wep seems to work, haven't got any report about wpa yet.
<Riddell> it doeswn't support wpa
<Tm_T> Roger.
<Tm_T> That explains why noone tried it yet. =)
* Tm_T knows almost nothing about wireless
<Tm_T> Riddell: With tested version: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31742/
<Riddell> that looks like a separate problem
<DaSkreech> btw does nayone else have Konqueror crashes on right clikc?
<DaSkreech> Click?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I thought so.
<Riddell> DaSkreech: not I
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok
<DaSkreech> Can KDE not automount an inserted USB stick?
<DaSkreech>  that's Hal's job right?
<Riddell> KDE tells HAl to dit yes
<Riddell> to do 
<DaSkreech> Is there a button to get KDE to not do that?
<Riddell> Cancel
<DaSkreech> :-) Something slightly before that button :)
<kmon_> hi
<Riddell> DaSkreech: unload the kded module
<Riddell> hmm, ethereal seems to have disappeared from its package
<DaSkreech> ok
<kmon_> errr... I know this is not really the place to ask, but I've read in sebas blog about uds-mtv that ati/amd is thinking on HOW to release specs for their graphics cards. Is that a rumour or is it real?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-15
<nixternal> imbrandon: is there a kubuntu list of packages for feisty yet, or just pick some and rock and roll?
<nixternal> im going to setup a fesity pbuilder after dinner, and mess around because im whacked out of my mind
* nixternal heads to dinner (alone)
<Riddell> nixternal: wait until I upload qt/arts/kdelibs/kdebase before uploading anything
<nixternal> roger that
<Riddell> I'm not sure if merge o matic is running yet?
<nixternal> it looks like it is
<nixternal> i seen a bunch of ubuntu installer ones here just a little while ago
<Riddell> http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Riddell> search for your own name on those pages for starters
<nixternal> rockin
<nixternal> ok, im not that cool...not on the list ;)
<imbrandon> nixternal, if you want something to do you can work on my kvirc merge ( universe page )
<imbrandon> i have a few others keeping me busy atm
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> good luck with that
* Hobbsee looked at kvirc last cycle.  icky thing
<imbrandon> heh it should actualy be pretty streight forward
<imbrandon> but takes forever to compile and test
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, 3.5.6 ? or just updates 
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee, imbrandon!
<imbrandon> heya
<Riddell> imbrandon: given tat 3.5.6 hasn't even been scheduled yet...
<imbrandon> ahh very true, i just wasent sure "how long" you were talking about a wait
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
* Hobbsee declares all maths as EVIL!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee attacks her upcoming maths exam with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (tm)
<Hobbsee> and i read my timetable wrong - the last two exams are two days earlier than i thought.  ouch
<imbrandon> ouch
<Jucato> double ouch (2 days)
<imbrandon> as long as 2 days isnt 2 day ago your golden :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: last today
<imbrandon> Riddell, cool
* imbrandon considers upgrading my desktop to feisty
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, well...ouch
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ping
<nixternal> imbrandon: were you serious about kvirc, or were you muckin' with me?
<nixternal> kvirc is some serious stuff, to bad it is fooogly
<imbrandon> nixternal, no i was serouis if you want to do it
<nixternal> k, no hurry?  as like i can play a little tomorrow?
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> yea no rush
<nixternal> im contemplating pillow suicide
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> im beat to death
* Mez pokes Hobbsee and runs away
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (tm)
<Jucato> shouldn't the (tm) be immediately after DOOM? :P
<Hobbsee> could be
<Hobbsee> but the !!!'s are part of the trademark
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato counts the number of '!'
* Jucato gives up and looks somewhere else
* Mez gets out the "Even Longer Pointy Stick of Dooom!"
* Hobbsee makes a note to use a different number of !'s next time
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee breaks the puny "Even Longer Pointy Stick of Dooom!" , bending it into a pathetic circle
* Hobbsee watches as it scatters into a million pieces
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
* Mez just missed his chair as he sat down
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> ouch...
* Mez throws mayonaise packets at Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Mez: ouch. that was silly
* Jucato runs away from Hobbsee's new found powers
* Hobbsee drops large amounts of tomato sauce on Mez 
<Mez> :P
<Jucato> lol
* Mez collects it and starts making pizz
<Mez> a
<Jucato> the 'a' fell off...
* Jucato sweeps it away
<Hobbsee> Mez: bring it here, when it's cooked.  and dont stick poison in it!
* Hobbsee mmm....pizza
<Hobbsee> Mez: ever had pizza with mayonaise on it?
<Hobbsee> or yoghurt?
<Jucato> eww...
<Mez> Hobbsee, I've had pizza with pretty much anything on it
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mez> I make my own pizzas
<Jucato> pizza with strawberries?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, yoghurt was the one that i had once.  it was certainly....interesting
<Jucato> chocolate pizza?
<Hobbsee> Mez: same here.  tasty  :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ooh!!!!  dont be evil like that!
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: good thing that seele doesnt seem to be watching
<Jucato> she's probably asleep. as most of the US citizens are
<Hobbsee> mm...true that.  depends where they are though
* Jucato is really getting tired of the forums...
<Mez> Jucato, lol... why?
* Mez is getting really tired of people doing things like http://www.getdeb.net/
<Jucato> "Ubuntu... purposely crippling KDE?" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299933&goto=newpost
<Mez> I mean - BACKPORTS
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> sheesh, they even copied the official web page style?
<Hobbsee> he's usually got more sense, too
<Jucato> yeah, he was one of the proponents of the "Forum Ambassadors" thing
<Jucato> s/was/is
<Jucato> which makes it even more frustrating/annoying to see this from him
<Hobbsee> indeed
* Hobbsee wonders if anything will actually come of that
<Hobbsee> that being said, a lot of system settings still sucks, and needs work
<Jucato> yeah... which is why I made a modified system-settings.menu for myself :P
<Hobbsee> (like, stick all the extra modules in advanced, if you dont want to put them in general.  but dont hide them so i can never fidn them!)
* Hobbsee wonders if that was discussed in teh sane kubuntu defaults spec
<Jucato> btw, the description for kde-guidance should probably be changed to mention the wineconfig module
<Mez> Jucato, and why I modded katapult to run "kcontrol" even if it isnt in the menu (private branch)
<Jucato> haha :)
<Hobbsee> Mez: do it by default?  please?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wineconfig module?
<Jucato> er... defeats the whole purpose of System Settings, right? :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes. KDE frontend to winecfg. it's included in kde-guidance
<Hobbsee> Jucato: but wine isnt installed by default
<Mez> Jucato, what defeats the whole purpose of SS ?
<Jucato> KControl ->  System Administration
<Hobbsee> Mez: to let kcontrol be accessed
<Jucato> Mez: having KControl accessible directly by default
<Hobbsee> system settings does have it's good points, but it still needs work
<Mez> Jucato,  but surely if you type "kcontrol" into katapult, it's no worse than typing "kcontrol" into "Run Program
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes. but even if it wine is installed, it's not added to System Settings anyway. but still, wineconfig is in kde-guidance, whether or not wine is installed
<Jucato> Mez: true. probably in Katapult only, not in K Menu... although that would be strange.hehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: where's wineconfig in kde-guidance?  ohhh, right
<Hobbsee> i get you
* Jucato whistles gleefully
<Hobbsee> :P
<Mez> Jucato, yes, but thats what I've done (added a manual entry to the program catalog from within katapult)_
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Mez: will Katapult be able to recursively search within /home directories in the future?
<Mez> Jucato, it... osrt of ... can
<Mez> you can at least go down direcrtories
<Mez> so if you wanna access ~/cheese/stilton/old
<Mez> then you type cheese / stilton / old
<Mez> and it works
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> it's a lot of work,though
<Mez> Jucato, feel free to write a kio_locate plugin ;)
<Mez> hmm
* Mez tries to remember how to compile a KDE app with debugging symbols
<Jucato> nixternal also has a workaround for adding apps to Katapult without adding them to the kmenu. put symlinks to the apps in /home O_o
<Mez> lol @ that
<Jucato> Mez: so the Document plugin for Katapult relies on kio_locate?
<Mez> Jucato, lol .. no
<Mez> go look at the code
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
* Jucato wonders if he'll even make sense of the code, but takes a look anyway :)
<Jucato> er.. gtg... I'll put that on my personal todo. hehehe
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you're coming over to the light.  welcome :P
<StevenK> Hah. You wish. :-P
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee runs apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on liquified
* Hobbsee runs from StevenK 
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Meh, what do I care, it's just hard drive space?
<Hobbsee> point
<Mez> anyone know how to compile a KDE app with debug symbols?
<Riddell> --enable-debug=full
* StevenK waves to Riddell.
<StevenK> Riddell: You wanted to see me here? :-)
<Jucato> moin Riddell
<Mez> Riddell, last time I tried that it gave me soo boohickey when I ran it through gdb saying something like "you passed this argument - were not going ot output debubg info bacause of this"
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yes, you're to fix the rest of kde now.  thanks!
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Mez> StevenK, - you might need this - http://bugs.kde.org/
<Riddell> hi StevenK!
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Hah
<Hobbsee> StevenK: you know you want to.
<Riddell> StevenK: it was just about your patch to wlassistant, but I worked out my question so I've passed it for review to ubuntu-sru
* StevenK nods.
<StevenK> Out of interest, what was the question?
<Riddell> I wondered if dhclient was translated, which would mean the if statement wouldn't match on the stderr message
<Riddell> but it's not
<StevenK> Oh geez, I never even thought of that.
<Riddell> well, you didn't have to :)
<Riddell> win 11
<Riddell> hmm, time to sleep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you've thrown another all nighter?
<Riddell> I went out to the cinema, and now it's midnight so time for bed
<imbrandon> heh gnight Riddell
<imbrandon> time for bed for me also
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> you learn something new every day
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, you're not back in london yet
<Mez> katapult doesnt exit on exit
<Mez> it crashes on exit
<Hobbsee> oh yeah - when everyone's bored sometime, check out the package "blast"
<Hobbsee> :P
* StevenK throughly blasted wlassistant today.
<StevenK> Very theraputic.
* Mez growls
<Mez> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<Mez> [Switching to Thread -1239757920 (LWP 29351)] 
<Mez> 0xb7262df4 in QMutex::lock () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<Mez> ARGH!
<StevenK> Neat. Isn't that stack corruption?
<Mez> StevenK, wouldnt know :D
<imbrandon> StevenK, looks to be
<Mez> lol -its a bug somewhere in the multithreading
* imbrandon -> beds
<Tonio_> what the f*** !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/index.php?2006/10/10/7-kubuntu-voip-solution#co
<Tonio_> even on blog comments they are spamming now !
<Mez> Tonio_, is that wordpress?
<Tonio_> Mez: nope, I use dotclear (very popular french blog php script)
<Mez> Tonio_, I believe akismet works with it
<Mez> http://akismet.com
<Tonio_> Mez: I'll have a look interesting
<Tonio_> is that a "website antispam solution" ?
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> i use it
<imbrandon> works pretty well
* imbrandon -> really beds
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks :)
<Tonio_> Mez: you're right, it is also dotclear compatible, great ;)
<Mez> Tonio_, works uber well
<Mez> I've had about 5 comments it hasnt caughht
<Mez> in qa year
<Tonio_> interesting indeed
<Tonio_> I am used to do my own scripts except on my blog so I never got that kind of issues, but of course with public scripts, that can happen
<Mez> hmmm
<Mez> The program catalog is making katapult crash
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> great, another one of those sites... http://ubuntu.lnix.net/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what's that for?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/ <--- fixes a bug in Kopete (supposedly)
<Jucato> kde bug 136566
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that guy's on our channel
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136566 in general "Connecting to ICQ doesn't work anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566
<Jucato> ooh? who?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i think
* Jucato finds it hard to "filter" the good from the bad... :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok. I'll investigate...
<Hobbsee> that upgrader script doesnt look too bad
<Hobbsee> apt-get -y dist-upgrade is kinda scary, but it needs to be there
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised they dont force k-d at the end, too
<Hobbsee> or maybe they do
<Jucato> hm... just curious. is there a sort of plan to release some upgrades for kde soon? some (maybe a lot) of bugs have been fixed recently. (like the korgac bug)
<Hobbsee> i think they were talking about a kde 3.5.6?
<Jucato> I think Riddell mentioned 3.5.6 hasn't even been planned yet?
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> nah nvm. just wondering a lot about the -update process and bug fixing process..
<Jucato> ah yeah, it's fdoving's site alright...
* Jucato blushes in embarassment
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think part of the reasons that updates arent going thru too quickly is the whole SRU thing - stuff getting mroe tested first, and tehy're still figuring out what's happening
<Jucato> mroe tested?
<Hobbsee> more tested, yes
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> I wonder if ICQ not working at all, or focus follows/under mouse not working properly, or the korgac system tray icon not working is worthy of SRU...
<Jucato> oh well... maybe I'll bother with these things some other time in the future. thanks for pointing me in the right direction (SRU stuff)
<bddebian> Howdy
<mhb> fdoving: have your kopete fixes been distributed as updates?
<jdong> are there still free smoothies in the googleplex? :D
<jatos> hi
<DaSkreech> hell
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: no, wrong place
<DaSkreech> O
<Riddell> bah, evil kdelibs not compling
<DaSkreech> try the good ones?
<DaSkreech> Of  course all the good ones are taken :-(
<Tonio_> Riddell: I widelly tested codeine today and it still have some issues to be used by default...
<DaSkreech> restwix: Hello
<restwix> DaSkreech: what up?
<DaSkreech> Found your way :)
<DaSkreech> How's the page helping out?
<restwix> Yep
<restwix> well right now I'm looking some stuff in the website
<restwix> trying to get my arround on what is going on and so
<DaSkreech> Well the best place is to figure out what skills you can offer
<bddebian> What if I don't have any? :-)
<DaSkreech> Then just deride other Oses 
<bddebian> hehe
<restwix> I wan't to see if I can find something that I can help, and then I will see if I'm able to help or not.
<DaSkreech> restwix: That's another good way. Find something you are insterested in then offer up time
<restwix> DaSkreech: That's true...
<MidMark> where can I find Martin Pitt? Is it in irc usually?
<DaSkreech> Google?
<bddebian> MidMark: pitti
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm ordering right now
<MidMark> thx he's online!
<DaSkreech> restwix: When You get an idea of what you want just holler in here
<MidMark> anyone is having problem with mounting dvd? I have asked a lot of time but none has answered me...
<MidMark> if I mount dvd with one session closed and disc still open I cannot read it
<DaSkreech> Edgy?
<MidMark> DaSkreech: yes
<MidMark> known?
<DaSkreech> HI mez
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, pong
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<Mez> fdoving ping
<Mez> fdoving unping
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Riddell, are all the kdebaseish stuff updated? i have a few kde type apps to upload
<imbrandon> but you said wait a bit
<imbrandon> :)
<Riddell> no, kdelibs failed, still working out why
<imbrandon> ok no worries
<imbrandon> i still have to wait for keybuk or someone to manualy promote libmtp
<imbrandon> can you poke him IRL if you see him, i left a ping for him in -devel
<Mez> Riddell, have you any idea about what the hold up on approving katapult for an SRU is ?
<Riddell> Mez: we're all busy doing this conference thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you resolv the libqt thing ? I can try to work on that toonight if you want
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the kdelibs packages did you use the ones I already uploaded to feisty (including the media simplification patches)
<NiteFears> hey
<Tm_T> Hi.
<NiteFears> kopete's icq is broken for more than 2 weeks already. they have a patch, but it didn't make it into ubuntu repositories. what's up with that?
<imbrandon> NiteFears, first of all which kubuntu version ? and it takes a process to go through the SRU updates
<NiteFears> imbrandon: I'm using ubuntu edgy, actually, so running kopete from gnome
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> 64bit?
<NiteFears> imbrandon: the kopete guys did release a .deb, but not for x64 architecture
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Hrr.
<NiteFears> DaSkreech :P
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<imbrandon> ok, it should be in SRU shortly
<imbrandon> shortly != today
<imbrandon> NiteFears, and we cant rely on thier debs as we're not certain how they are made or what they are compiled against
<imbrandon> :)
<NiteFears> imbrandon: that's your business, I just explained, why the existing solutions don't work for me
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Would the debs at http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/ be sufficent?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, depends, most likely not unless its exactly the version thats currently in edgy with only that icq patch
<imbrandon> witch is unlikely
<imbrandon> SRU updates are minimal
<imbrandon> NiteFears, afaik there is an update in -proposed also
<imbrandon> i think i uploaded it last week
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: 64Bit as well I assume?
<NiteFears> imbrandon: sorry, no idea what you are talking about
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, it would have been built for all arches
<imbrandon> NiteFears, edgy-proposed are where SRU updates are tested before they are released to a stable release
<imbrandon> as it requires much more testing
<NiteFears> imbrandon: does it mean there's a build package over there and I can download it?
<NiteFears> s/build/built
<DaSkreech> Yes
<imbrandon> should be , let me check to make sure it actualy made it to -proposed
<NiteFears> please do, the direct link would be great
<imbrandon> whats the version you have installed ?
<imbrandon> "dpkg -l|grep ii|grep kopete"
<NiteFears> imbrandon: 0.12.3
<NiteFears> ii  kopete                                       3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1    instant messenger for KDE
<imbrandon> k one sec
<imbrandon> nope its not built yet
<imbrandon> i'll try to get to that later this afternoon for you
<NiteFears> thanks a lot
<Tm_T> imbrandon: Yay!
<NiteFears> imbrandon: would you give me a link where the packages will magically appear?
<NiteFears> so that I can check for them today or tomorrow
<imbrandon> if you have edgy-proposed in your sources.list OR http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kopete/
<imbrandon> check tomarrow, it will take a while on the buildd's etc
<NiteFears> imbrandon: thanks a lot!
<imbrandon> if you manualy get the deb be carefull, as you can mess it up getting the wrong deb
<imbrandon> from the pool
<imbrandon> very very very easy
<DaSkreech> I think you missed a very
<NiteFears> imbrandon: how will the package be called?
<NiteFears> nevermind, I'll look at the date
<imbrandon> 3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1.1 most likely
<NiteFears> ok
<imbrandon> depends on hows its done it /could/ be 3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2~edgy1 also
<imbrandon> so look for either of those
<NiteFears> imbrandon: I will. again, thanks for your time
<Riddell> Tonio_: which libqt thing?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I used the existing feisty pacakges
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: the libqt build problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't remember the exact package name
<Riddell> one of the python-qt's had a build problem
<Riddell> kwwii: this is currently on the front page of slashdot http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/14/1714241
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, is the python-qt thing resolved or do you want me to investigate ?
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> it's listed on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/later
<Riddell> Tonio_: why delete linphone?
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk app
<Tonio_> Riddell: if we accept gtk apps, then we can include ekiga and the problem is resolved :)
<Tonio_> http://linphone.org/index.php/v2/screenshots
<Tonio_> the window manager there is kde but the toolkit is gtk2, unfortunately :)
<Riddell> curious, I thought they usually did stuff in qt
<Riddell> is it just a fork of ekiga I wonder?
<Tonio_> nope is it a sip solution from scratch afaik
<fdoving> mhb: well.. no idea. It got approved and uploaded to -proposed shortly before UDS, upstream changed the fix, waiting for approval of new patch, hasn't been easy to get in touch with mdz or cjwatson lately.
<Tonio_> okay let's go on the multimedia simplification thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like a lot of people are affraid to simplify kaffeine...
<Tonio_> codeine cannot be shiped by default since it has issues dealing with contrast and crashes konqueror too
<Tonio_> I wonder what to do.... simply patching the mimetypes then to remove kaffeine from audio and that's it ?
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> okay I'll do that as soon as I can upload
<nixternal> hola compadres
<Tonio_> just let me know when it is possible
<Tonio_> hey nixternal :)
<Tonio_> I'll get the maximum audio apps (like jabbin) in universe, even if we don't ship with it
<Riddell> fdoving: do you know the kde bug number for this?
<fdoving> Riddell: hang on.
<fdoving> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136566 in general "Connecting to ICQ doesn't work anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<Riddell> according to #kopete MSN is broken too
<fdoving> mine is not.
<fdoving> with that fix, anyway.
<fdoving> I can try the repo version.
<fdoving> hang on.
<Riddell> maybe they mean in an SVN version
<Tonio_> Riddell: well msn works at least with the standard 3.5.5 release
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably yes
<Tonio_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y9nxcOj5q-8
<Tonio_> so cuuuuuuuuute !
* Tonio_ really needs a baby ;)
<seele> lol
<imbrandon> papa tonio
<imbrandon> heya seele 
<Tonio_> look at this little girl ! I am already in love :) hehe
<seele> imbrandon: word
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm packaging wengophone to check if the qt4.2 issue is resolved
* imbrandon heads out for some lunch, see yall in a bit
<imbrandon> Tonio_: are their codine packages >
<imbrandon> ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes the package is done but it has too many issues to be used by default in my opinion
<imbrandon> heh everything has issues, its just what is the lesser of the evils, but no i was asking just to try it, not nessesarly default
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes but codeine issues are :
<Tonio_> no playlist, issues setting contrast correctly on most videos, and crashes konqueror too
<imbrandon> no no your mis understanding me, i'm not trying to make it default, i just wanted to try it
<imbrandon> :)
<fdoving> Riddell: msn works in the kopete-edgy package.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah, in that case yes you can install it, I did the package with allee
<imbrandon> anyhow, out for lunch, bbiab
<imbrandon> kk Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> I can't wait for oskar to be out......
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw simple-just-work-apps don't need playlists :)  *hides*
<Tonio_> allee: hum, eventually, but concerning the contrast issue, that's very annoying
<allee> Tonio_: never noticed such a problem.  But you convienced me last time that kaffein file not also shows a understandable GUI immediately
<allee> s/not/
<Tonio_> allee: yes the UI is better now
<Tonio_> I would just like it to be cleaned of all the audio features in fact
<Tonio_> but if we do that........ we'll get burned by the community :)
<allee> Tonio_: instead of cleaning jumping to amarok would be even better
<Tonio_> the very cool thing is that there is a project to merge several kde3 apps into one good one for kde4
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, I read the comments on the wiki
<Tonio_> allee: the amarok integration is already done in fact
<Tonio_> someone that just clicks to open will have a convenient file associations now
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the integration of dvd rip in K3B, I'll probably not to it since that requires mencoder...
<allee> Tonio_: a chaos gain;) soffice was splitted,  and now the merge apps.  IMHO koffice,kontact does it right. You can use in merged view or standalone
<Tonio_> Riddell: will not work out of the box...
<Tonio_> allee: kpart used by default ?
<allee> Tonio_: not sure what kontact uses, but I assime kparts too
<Tonio_> well that's not that bad isn't it ?
<allee> Tonio_: :)
<allee> Tonio_: k3b: when memcoder is _needed_ but not installed, popup a nice dialog that explains why's not there and where to get it
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/   <-- flames coming shortly
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-16
<claydoh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299933&goto=newpost
<claydoh> heh install only part of the desktop, and call it crippled
<claydoh> now off to cook some pork chops for dinner (yum)
<Riddell> ye gods
<fdoving> nite.
<pinheir0> hi guys
<Riddell> yo yo pinheir0 
<pinheir0> so Riddell wre are you?
<Hobbsee> heya
<pinheir0> back home?
<pinheir0> loved your last blog :) cannoing .....
<Riddell> pinheir0: still in San Francisco
<pinheir0> how is that going?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you have a large axe handy?
<pinheir0> hehehh
<Riddell> pinheir0: no much of relevance to me happening, just doing my merges but in a hotel
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what for?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: to use on my boss
<Riddell> that sounds violent
<pinheir0> hehehhe
<pinheir0> sound motivational 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: she's trying to run front end in the ground, and yelling at me in teh process
<Riddell> don't talk to me about being motivational
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> why so?
<Riddell> the motivational guru we had to endure all afternoon on monday was god aweful
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> i hate them too
<pinheir0> hahhaha 
<pinheir0> well some of the images on your blog seam prety motivational to me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: (front end being the part of the supermarket that i work in, of course)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: then you're just greatful for irc?
<Hobbsee> or something else, to ignore hte motivational speaker?
<Riddell> we didn't have laptop for the whole afternoon
<pinheir0> that torture
<Hobbsee> oh drat :(
<Hobbsee> tha't snot nice
<pinheir0> i bet there is somthing about that in the Geneber convention
* Hobbsee cant spell today - freezing cold
<Riddell> and it took me three tries to punch my bare fist through a flaming wooden board
<Riddell> most of the officec staff managed it first try
<Riddell> so I'mall demotivated now
<Hobbsee> awww :(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that seems to just be encouraging violence.
<Riddell> it is a bit close to that
<Hobbsee> that being said, violence on the right people can be fun, as long as there's no violence back the other way :P
* Hobbsee can still hear the boss yelling at her over the phone, a bit.  Dont yell at me for something i didnt do, boss!
* Hobbsee needs another job :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I agree
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  what as, is the question
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: other mundane retail job?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh.  apart from my boss, i have one of the most fun retail jobs.
<Hobbsee> (as there are people to talk to)
<Hobbsee> "yes, i'm doing my job, by talking to a customer for 10 mins.  it's called customer service"
<Riddell> kdelibs compiled!
<Riddell> kdebase seems to be heading that way
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay!  for kde4?
<Riddell> no, feisty kde 3
<_nixternal> i seen some kde love going up earlier
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<_nixternal> the edgy live cds they sent the locos are buggered
<Riddell> in what way?
<_nixternal> it has the bugged system settings for display, user management, and disk management...but that fixes itself after installed and updated
<_nixternal> another thing i get, is if i try to change the password running live, it says i have to wait more time
<_nixternal> i thought i used a live cd last week and had no issue
<Tonio_> imbrandon: when you're available could you have a look at backporting digikam from feisty to edgy ? this upload closes the bug #60703
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60703 in digikam "[edgy]  digiKam - showfoto, conflicting files." [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60703
<pinheir0> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey nuno :)
<pinheir0> how are you doing
<Tonio_> I didn't saw your blog post concerning my stomac problems :)
<Jucato> wow! another KDE artist in here! :)
<imbrandon> ok Tonio_
<Tonio_> very fine, pretty cool :)
<pinheir0> hehehhehe
<imbrandon> heya nuno
<pinheir0> hey brandon
<Tonio_> you know what ? I had the same issue in the place
<Tonio_> plane
<pinheir0> hahahahahhahaaa
<pinheir0> thats worst
<pinheir0> o boy
<imbrandon> Tonio_, from the bombs you were dropping i think you had them before
<Tonio_> just from SF to cincinnati
<Tonio_> it was okay between cincinnati and paris
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, indeed that's possible :)
<pinheir0> still i can imgine peoples faces
<Tonio_> pinheir0: so in fact I spent about 3 hours in the restroom in the plane.... nightmare
<pinheir0> heheheheheheee
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> now I'm back to france, not *any* fart for 3 days.......
<Tonio_> american food is definitly not for me
<seele> LOL
<pinheir0> seams not
<_nixternal> bug 66858 - anyone confirm that one speaking of digikam?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66858 in digikam "[Edgy]  Adding a Tag + Icon Crashes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66858
<_nixternal> that happens on everyone of my edgy installs
<Tonio_> seele: yeah sorry for the high level of the discussion :)
<pinheir0> yea
<seele> haha, so funny
<Tonio_> _nixternal: I'm trying to have a look, just a sec
<seele> i dont eat "american" garbage, so maybe thats why i dont have farting problems :P
<pinheir0> but there is no discution
<imbrandon> Tonio_, hahaha and the americans said the same thing at UDS in paris :)
<pinheir0> its a given fact that you fart like hell
<seele> then again, legend has girls dont fart.  only way to find out is to get me a cheeseburger
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the difference is that in paris the food was *really* bad
<imbrandon> seele, hahahahaha
<pinheir0> :P
<seele> imbrandon: perhaps that is only an american joke, no one else got it :)
<Tonio_> seele: my GF farts probably more and worse than me, but she doesn't in public :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, shhhh your not supose to let people know that :)
<seele> Tonio_: hahaha, well maybe *thats* the difference 
<imbrandon> seele, right on
<Tonio_> only with my friends in fact since we are generally in perpetual fart competition
<imbrandon> ROFLMAO
<seele> i have to admit, my boyfriend convinced me to go to a nice fish restaurant for dinner and my stomach hasnt been right all night ;P
<imbrandon> match made at burgur king
<Tonio_> imbrandon: translation ?
<pinheir0> ok that is more than i want to imagine
<imbrandon> Tonio_, roflmao ? rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
<Tonio_> pinheir0: lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon: thanks :)
<seele> Tonio_: ive heard rumors that girl farts are *worse* than guy farts, and thats why we dont fart in public!
<Tonio_> seele: talking about my ex and actual gf, I can confirm
<imbrandon> haha , how true, i can atest to that from my ex-wife
<Tonio_> especially when there is no noise at all
<pinheir0> thats mine
<Tonio_> more vicious ones
<seele> at least we have the common sense to retire to the restroom.. i cant tell you how horrible it is to walk past my boyfriend and nearly pass out
<pinheir0> the non noisy ones
<imbrandon> zomg, some one will make a qt fart gauge if we keep this up
<pinheir0> loking over the sholder
<seele> "did you fart?" "me? no.." "it smells like dead animals" "yeah.. that was me"
<imbrandon> seele, HAHAHA
<Tonio_> seele: yes, and 20 minutes after, when someones needs to go to the restroom.................
<imbrandon> Tonio_, you ever walked into a female restroom? ZOMG
<seele> pinheir0: SBD = silent, but deadly :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, it is completly AMAZING
<pinheir0> hahahahaa
<Tonio_> girls are dirty, really
<imbrandon> but they play it off so wel;l
<imbrandon> well*
<seele> Tonio_: you still cant get enough of us tho :)
<imbrandon> seele, exactly
<seele> if girls are dirty, what the hell are men?  Pigs?
<Tonio_> seele: hehe
<imbrandon> dog, pigs, ummm
<pinheir0> hoink no we are not hoink 
<Tonio_> seele: well, my GF calls me "babe"
<seele> men are very good at easily not smelling good :P
<Tonio_> pig, but a cute baby one :)
<seele> Tonio_: lol
<imbrandon> lol Tonio_
<Tonio_> I hate this.......
<imbrandon> papa "babe" Tonio_
<pinheir0> what a good conversation before going to bed
<seele> hehe
<pinheir0> giii
<imbrandon> nerd pillow talk
<pinheir0> hehhehee
<pinheir0> btw just farted
<seele> eewwww
<imbrandon> ZOMG /me looks for the /kick
<pinheir0> and off to bed i go
<seele> l8r
<imbrandon> woop cant do that anymore
<Tonio_> pinheir0: now you know why edgy is more buggy than dapper........ we need to correct this
<imbrandon> Tonio_, did i tell you they invited me to be freenode staff btw ?
<Tonio_> let's talk about computers dudes !
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hu ?
<Jucato> _nixternal: I can confirm, but I think you don't need to add a Tag + Icon. even if you cancel the Add Tag dialog box, it crashes.
<Tonio_> imbrandon: because you are connected 20h a day ?
<Jucato> _nixternal: scratch the last part of the sentence...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's pretty cool ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, probably :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: if you get the rights, please delete that "Tonio" account, so that I can get it mine :)
<Tonio_> it was before I quit and came back
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i already have them, type "/stats p"
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> but i cant do that
<Tonio_> imbrandon: are those privileges global ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I was joking of course
<imbrandon> yes , all of freenode
<Tonio_> interesting :) strange but interesting
<imbrandon> stats p , lists freenode staff connected
<imbrandon> well connected and non idle
<Tonio_> imbrandon: by "strange" I mean than I wonder why they choosed you between the 30000 guys connected
<Tonio_> but that's cool
<imbrandon> i dunno, maybe becouse i'm already on the ubuntu irc op team and am always arround
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah ! I didn't knew that you were on the irc team
<imbrandon> and have proved myself , no idea, lilo and rob asked me before his accident, but i just got it this week
<Tonio_> that explains indeed
<imbrandon> i'm on lots of teams
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/people/imbrandon
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/people/tonio
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-irc
<Tonio_> okay you win..........
<_nixternal> Jucato: i like using my icons when tagging
<Tonio_> I am defeated ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, haha almost the same ammount :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'd be interested i getting the rights to approve backports eventually
<Tonio_> that would help since I'm maintaining lots of packages....
<imbrandon> Tonio_, kk
<Jucato> _nixternal: I'll confirm the bug report. do I need to add a bugtrace too?
<Tonio_> it is sometimes frustrating to fix only in the current dev version some critical tings
<Tonio_> imbrandon: how to get those privileges ? 
<imbrandon> well critical bugs are better fixed via the SRU team not backports
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well digikam is not "critical" but a very annoying thing
<imbrandon> becouse backports isnt on by default and not supported etc , so not everyuone gets them
<Tonio_> packaging error happens sometimes
<imbrandon> but -updates everyone gets
<Tonio_> yes but a packaging issue will generally be resolved by a backport
<imbrandon> right packageing errors are better for SRU not backports
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> thats a misconception
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay but if a new upstream release closes a critical thing ;)
<imbrandon> well the "best" way is to cherry pick the fix for SRU, backport is really a last resort
<Tonio_> I should subscribe to the "sponsor for main" and universe teams too
<imbrandon> anyhow just have jdong add you to the backports team
<imbrandon> but before you do learn the diffrence between what should be in -updates and -backports and -security
<imbrandon> other than that your golden
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bah backports/update is clear I think....
<Tonio_> backports is for new upstream release only
<Tonio_> security/update.........
<Tonio_> I must say sometimes I don't see the point
<imbrandon> right but major problems that can be fixed by cherry pickeing fixes is much better in -updates
<Tonio_> they could be merged in my opinion
<imbrandon> no they cant
<imbrandon> they are very diffrent
<imbrandon> -updates is on by default and 8 million people will get it 
<imbrandon> -backports is not
<imbrandon> and also not suppoorted
<Tonio_> I'm talking abourt security/updates
<imbrandon> and also no distention against universe and main in -backports
<imbrandon> well security gets pushed through the buildd's faster is why
<imbrandon> its seperate
<imbrandon> also they arent announced on public ML etc
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes but technically they could be merged
<Tonio_> I mean an update for "security reasons" is a update :)
<imbrandon> no , not really, not without a major overhaul of soyuz
<Tonio_> but yes I understand the point
<Tonio_> I will look at that carrefully
<Tonio_> I generally focus only on the dev version so the update/security policy is something I don't know in details
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> I use edgy on my machine for 6 month for example :)
<imbrandon> right thats why i said your golden as far as the technical end, but look at the reasons for other things :)
<Tonio_> that explains why the "current" state of the stable release is unknow to me :)
<imbrandon> i'm on feisty now :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: does it work ?
<imbrandon> yup, the real fun starts next week, but works fine for the moment, i always ride the dev versions out
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you should have lost most of kde settings no ?
<Tonio_> inless you have changed a lot of things
<Tonio_> since I renamed the konqueror profile :)
<imbrandon> i dident loose anything iirc
<Tonio_> I have to provide a link to avoid the error for those who don't change the defaults at all
* Tonio_ migrates to feisty
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'horatio': Linux 2.6.17-10-386 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5874 bogomips), HD: 56/328GB, RAM: 937/1003MB, 123 proc's, 22.43h up
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> wrong kernel
<imbrandon> wonder why it dident update
<_nixternal> imbrandon: it doesn't upgrade automatically, you have to do it manually after the fact
<_nixternal> i did the same thing yesterday and did a wtf
<imbrandon> it /should/ as part of the linux-generic meta package
<imbrandon> thats the reason for it
<imbrandon> seems to be a bug
<_nixternal> imbrandon: do you have a link to the irssi script that Seveas has for admin stuff?
<_nixternal> i want to kill someone, quick and painlessly
<_nixternal> actually, i want it to hurt
<imbrandon> Seveas, is for xchat not irssi
<_nixternal> nalioth has the irssi one then?
<imbrandon> you'll have to poke nalioth for the irssi one, if he gives it out etc
<_nixternal> ok, nevermind on that one then
<_nixternal> imbrandon: do you remember if it is /ak or /abk when i want to nuke someone?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: it's a 'bug' because it's not really a general replacement for 2.6.17 yet
<ajmitch> still missing some modules
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> Tonio___ too
<Jucato> 
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> h im
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<Tonio___> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Tonio___> Riddell: I was just trying to build kdebindings 3.5.5
<Tonio___> Riddell: it looks like there is an issue I didn't have one month ago when I did the package.......
<Tonio___> probably related to qt4.2 or something
<Tonio___> I tried to build the debian package also, same problem
<Riddell> kdebindings shouldn't do anything with qt 4.2
<Riddell> it's kde 3 only
<Tonio_> ./qtjava/.libs/libqtjava.so: undefined reference to `QAuServer::tr(char const*, char const*)'
<Tonio_> hum true :) I'm tired sorry
<Tonio_> the point is I don't know what to do with this
<Riddell> I seem to remember debian also gave up
<Riddell> but might be worth checking if they managed with kde 3.5.5
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah this is the debian package........ I assume it build on debian
<Riddell> but I'd have no objections to not bothering with qt/kde java
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is the 3.5.5 package from debian
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also tried to upgrade the edgy package on my own, same problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so I can patch to avoid building this ? interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum... the edgy package ftbfs on edgy too with the same error.... I'll try to investigate
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'm working on the UWN right now as the token kde guy, we're about to push it out
<imbrandon> got somthing to add?
<Riddell> imbrandon: point to sebas and seele's blogs
<imbrandon> k i have seele's link got sebas's ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: and say what rocking specs we have
<Riddell> vizzzion.org
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you were working on wengophone, werent you?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but the QT4.2 issue is not resolved at this point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the package builds, but the UI doesn't appear (although the software doesn't crash)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we have to wait........
<Tonio_> omg........ 8 am here.......
* Tonio_ beds !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: stevenk wants to know if you want to merge the version from debian, or do you have stuff to add?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll probably add stuff to add
<Tonio_> what is the debian version ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no idea, ask stevenk
<Tonio_> hum... it will not work for ubuntu anyway.... but if debian has a package let's use this one...
<Tonio_> the point is I packaged it long before debian.... I don't understand why he didn't contact me before
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm looking at his package
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i've sent this stuff to stevenk, he'll get in contact with you soonish
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it looks that the packaging is completly different, indeed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in fact wengophone as 2 build systems, scons or cmake
<Tonio_> I use scons and he uses cmake hehe :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: whats nuno's last name ?
<Jucato> pinheiro (afaik)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup that's it
<imbrandon> :)
* imbrandon should add a bit about Tonio_ 's bombs 
<imbrandon> just kidding
<Tonio_> lol
<imbrandon> erg
<imbrandon> kwwii's last name Weimer ?
<imbrandon> Riddell: / Tonio_  / someone ?
<Jucato> imbrandon: Kenneth Wimer
<Tonio_> wimmer
<Jucato> Tonio_: the one on his blogs are a typo?
<imbrandon> extra extra , read all the gossip, UWN 21 is out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue21
<\sh> moins
<Jucato> yay! kwwii and nuno will be working together for Feisty! Artwork is so going to rock! :)
<\sh> sebas: pingelin dude...who I know is at the linuxworld expo kde booth? ;)
<sebas> Torsten?
<sebas> Hi \sh 
<sebas> Eva might also be around there
<\sh> sebas: torsten rahn you mean...I have to call him anyways because of amu..
<sebas> Aye, do you have his number?
<sebas> (Because I might have it, or not.)
<\sh> sebas: yepp, amu gave me his :)
<sebas> Cool
* sebas has to go out now
<sebas> back in ~30' or so
<\sh> ok...time to leave this place and travel to cologne-deutz ....
<\sh> cu later 
<Hobbsee> hey all
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<jdong> hmm, can konsole do the gnome-terminal trick where new tabs open in the cwd of the old tab?
<mhb> Lure: ping
<Lure> mhb: pong
<mhb> Lure: the last time I pinged you, I asked you about the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyNetworking
<Lure> mhb: what was the question?
<mhb> Lure: I think you wrote that "knetworkmanager will provide enough info" 
<mhb> Lure: and I wanted to know what you mean by that
<mhb> Lure: Will it write when my wireless/wired connection gets interrupted/gets back on?
<Lure> mhb: SuSE has patches to detect network status through network manager (dbus)
<Lure> mhb: we will review these patches for potential inclusion in Feisty
<mhb> Lure: is the status then visible to the user? and how?
<Lure> mhb: it is not about making status visible (this is what knetworkmanager already does), but about making kopete/kmail avare about nework status
* fdoving has pacakges of kwlan 0.5.6 it's too.. unprofessional imo.
<Lure> fdoving: in what sense "unprofessional
<fdoving> Lure: like for example to scan for a network, first i have to click scan to bring up the 'scan results' window. then I have to click 'scan' again, to actually scan. the capitalization is inconsistent. etc.
<fdoving> that's my feeling anyway. I'm totaly pro using wpa_supplicant though. it rocks.
<fdoving> even for non encrypted network, and wep.
<mhb> Lure: ok, thanks
* Lure -> home, bbl
<fdoving> and also.. creating two systray icons, one for kwlan-the-program, and one for each device after that.. is unnecessary imo.
<fdoving> two+ icons.
<fdoving> you can always hide one, and remove the monitoring of unwanted devices, but it'll still require users to actually do that.
<Mez> debbug 394534
<Mez> main uploaders: ping regarding upload of re-libtooled katapult
<seele> imbrandon: nice article.. can i use some of it in a colo talk?
<mhb> Riddell: when you'll be here, can you describe the "text import/export feature" of the Oxygen comparison chart you wanted?
<Riddell> mhb: just export to CSV and import the same
<Riddell> in some sane order of fields
<mhb> Riddell: I don't quite get the import feature, though ... is it sensible to import anything when it should get the newest names from SVN?
<Riddell> mhb: I want to be able to edit this thing just as a simple text file
<Riddell> the names in SVN won't change except through this database list
<mhb> Riddell: yes, but no need to import it
<mhb> Riddell: export is logical
<Riddell> there is, so I can edit it and say there are your new names
<mhb> Riddell: well my proposed solution would be to check SVN for the new names, wouldn't it?
<Riddell> no, this needs to be planned
<Riddell> I'm not going to do a bunch of svn mv oldname newname in the hope that it'll all end up making sense
<mhb> ok
<mhb> Riddell: so it should not react to the changes on SVN?
<Riddell> mhb: which changes in SVN?
<mhb> Riddell: as the artists add new icons
<Riddell> as they add new icons now they should be with the old names, after the big switch they will be the new names which means following this list
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna!
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell  :)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: did you go to cologne?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I wanted to but didn't have the time :-(
<Riddell> Zerlinna: what was the exhibition you did a few weeks ago?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: rentre du libre at strasbourg (france)
<Zerlinna> and before with the lug at the salon des associations
<Zerlinna> Riddell: is it normal that konqueror shows only /media /home and /tmp in the root folder at left (tree structure)?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: that's a change we made in edgy, we'll get rid of it in feisty
<Zerlinna> so is it a bug or a feature? :-D
<Riddell> Zerlinna: you can empty /.hidden to make it go away
<Riddell> it's a feature that people don't like much :)
<_Sime> Riddell: it didn't go down so well?
<Riddell> _Sime: just the /
<Zerlinna> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> _Sime: we'll keep the .hidden in /media that's fine
<Riddell> _Sime: but we realised that the user never gets pointed towards / anyway, so the only people who go there are users who expect all their directories
<Zerlinna> Riddell: thanx for the "fix" :)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: could you add a couple of sentences about the rentee and salon meetings to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue22
<_Sime> Riddell: mostly true. ;-) I still think that most of those directories in / serve little purpose in konq.
<Zerlinna> Riddell: Ok I'll do that :)
<mhb> so that kioslave system:/ is going to stay?
<_Sime> Riddell: someone mentioned an idea on a blog that it perhaps would be a nice compromise if the folders were "greyed out" or de-emphasised (sp?) in konq.
<Riddell> _Sime: yes, greying out would be good
<_Sime> mhb: edgy doesn't point people towards system:/.
<_Sime> Riddell: this is already possible in konq. It is just a matter of configuration and .directory files.
<_Sime> Riddell: in your own home directory you and select different icons for the directories.
<_Sime> Riddell: this info is saved in a .directory file in the dir.
<Riddell> hmm, so lots of .directory files in every non-important directory
<_Sime> Riddell: you can do the same for /.
<_Sime> Riddell: or leave /usr /bin etc as default blue, and select something brighter/better for /home and /media
<Hawkwind> What's the purpose of hding them anyways.  Why not just keep them visible at all times and save everyone from asking
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I think only for the rdl because the salon we only had a booth for the lug (and not especially for kubuntu)
<mhb> too bad the hiding is not going to stay ... at least on my Czech blog it sparked a fairly large discussion with the outcome that this feature is really a step forward
<_Sime> Hawkwind: 99% of the time those extra dirs are cruft.
<Hawkwind> _Sime: I disagree
<Riddell> _Sime: yeah, that would be cool
<Hawkwind> IMO you shouldn't hide things from the user, that's a bit Window'ish in a lot of ways
<_Sime> Riddell: you can try it out now if you like.
<Hawkwind> The different colors would be good.  But hiding them completely isn't good
<_Sime> Hawkwind:  dot-files in $HOME are hidden? is that windows-ish?
<Riddell> it's mac-ish actually
<Hawkwind> _Sime: It's been that way for years and years.  What other distro hides the contents of / from the user ?
<_Sime> different colours would be a good compromise/solution.
<mhb> _Sime: not sure
<Riddell> Windows ish is "you don't want to look here, unless you click this link", which is also perfectly valid
<Hawkwind> _Sime: I do agree with the color idea
<mhb> _Sime: the other dirs should not confuse the user
<_Sime> just for the record, "greyed out" is probably not the best colour to use.
<mhb> _Sime: but I still think they should be faded in a way
<_Sime> my original motivation was not that is was confusing; just annoying.
<_Sime> picking /home or /media out of a list of ~20 dirs is a PITA
<_Sime> mhb: true, but grey means "disabled", which is not accurate.
<fdoving> hmm.. where are the media specific automounter info stored? If I go to /media/USBSTICK rightclick -> properties -> mounter (or similar, translated on the fly) -> uncheck "automatically mount". It is still mounted when i unplug and plug back in.
<mhb> _Sime: I see your point. Still, user should be easily able to distinguish between "the important" and the "not so important" 
<_Sime> an icon that meant "folder" + "uninteresting" would be good.
<mhb> Riddell: I found your idea of translating directory names ("Desktop","/home", "/media") very cool. Would that be possible in Feisty?
<Riddell> mhb: I don't think it's currently possible, it would need someone to implement it
<_Sime> what is this idea?
<Riddell> to have translations in .directory files
<Riddell> so Desktop would appear localised
<Riddell> Name[fr] =Beuro
<fdoving> pmount should support UUIDs in pmount.allow.
<Riddell> and home and media
<_Sime> Riddell: can't you just add some .desktop files to ~/Desktop?
<Riddell> _Sime: like what?
<_Sime> Riddell: you can put an icon on the desktop that acts like a link to a dir? can't ya?
<Riddell> _Sime: that's not what I want.  If I go to /home in konqueror I see "Desktop", it would be nice to have that localised
<_Sime> yeah yeah.
<Riddell> fdoving: ask pitti
<fdoving> I will.
<fdoving> wishlist bugreport.
<fdoving> anyone got a clue about my previous question: 'where are the media specific automounter info stored? If you for example uncheck automount in the properties -> mount of a device'
<_Sime> dunno
<jdong> lol
<jdong> that's even worse than the GNOME "it's in gconf" copout
<fdoving> well, it doesn't work anyway.
<fdoving> a question was asked in #kubuntu about selective automounting.
<jdong> ah
<fdoving> 'I want to automount my usbthings, but not my ipod'
<fdoving> that should be easy to do, but it's not.
<jdong> mmm
<jdong> beats me
<jdong> I'd want to know if there was an answer too
<jdong> (that doesn't involve diving into hal world)
<imbrandon> seele: sure ( sorry was afk )
<nixternal> imbrandon: you've got sms
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> i got kicked out of best buy for booting up a lappy on a 6.10 disc...i wanted to see if it would run it before i bought it
<nixternal> the kid was helping me one minute and telling on me the next
<imbrandon> gah , phone batterys dead, did you really sms me?
<jdong> nixternal: hehe, I've gotten into trouble for that too
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> kubuntu on a big big big screen 
<nixternal> before they kicked me out
<jdong> nixternal: most of the local comp stores are really picky about that
<jdong> nixternal: I was 30 minutes from purchasing a laptop, and I decided to fire up device manager to take an inventory
<jdong> nixternal: they walked over and told me to stop messing with the settings
<pinheir0> heya people
<nixternal> circuit city let me play, best buy threw a fit
<jdong> nixternal: worse for me, they always mistake me for a teenager trying to fool around with their systems
<nixternal> amd64, 1440xsomething or other wide screen
<nixternal> man...
<jdong> :)
<nixternal> oh well
<jdong> nixternal: turion laptops can be a real bitch if you don't test them out first
<jdong> nixternal: expecially since they started being ATI radeon xpress 200 fanboys
<nixternal> haha jdong, me too
<jdong> nixternal: I can't tell you how many friends I know who bought turions and now can't boot linux
<nixternal> im 32, but look 18
<jdong> nixternal: I'm 18 and I look 18 :D
<nixternal> except im 6'3 230
<nixternal> it was working like a champ
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> that was the only downfall
<jdong> it's just too bad
<nixternal> imbrandon: your boy is messaging me again ;p
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> imbrandon: hollah atcha boy! he is gonna be in your {red}neck of the woods tomorrow
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> dude my phone is sooo dead and i havent dug out the charger, what number are you smsing
<imbrandon> one sec lemme find my charger\
<imbrandon> nixternal: ok phone is on, no sms's so far
<imbrandon> did you find a new toy or something ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> 3757
<imbrandon> yea thats me
<imbrandon> send again
<imbrandon> my phone was off
<nixternal> i already deleted the pic ;o
<nixternal> hmm..wrong button
<fdoving> anyone available to sponsor an upload? -> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/schedutils/
<fdoving> for feisty.
<fdoving> imbrandon: ping. could you do a feisty upload for me please? - http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/schedutils/ 
<imbrandon> fdoving: sure give me a few minutes, got something else cooking, will do in about ~15 min
<imbrandon> kk?
<fdoving> sure :)
<fdoving> i don't need it, it's for everyone else, I already have a local copy :)
<fdoving> thanks :)
<imbrandon> is theis a merge? or ?
<imbrandon> this*
<imbrandon> fdoving: done
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-17
<fdoving> imbrandon: it's a compilefix to make the package compile on ppc. + minor improvements.
<fdoving> it'll probably be the last version of that package, as schedutils will be included in the next util-linux release (2.13).
<imbrandon> fdoving: ok uploaded , /me is afk for ~1 hour
<fdoving> imbrandon: ok, thanks a bunch :)
<hollywoodb> I'm curious about sudo behaviour in (k)ubuntu... after a few days using 6.10 I have anywhere from 5 to 20 'sudo' processes Sleeping, and similar numbers for kdesu
<orkid> try asking in #kubuntu
<Riddell> it's a fair developer question
<Riddell> although I can't recreate the problem
<orkid> true, but i thought it might get better support there
<hollywoodb> I've asked there a couple times this past week, no real answers.
<Riddell> yes, you'll get more of a developer answer here :)
<hollywoodb> I'm not really familiar with sudo other than how to use it, same goes for kdesu ;)
<Riddell> kdesu does start a redundant sudo, before the real sudo
<Riddell> but there's no reason why it should be sleeping
<fdoving> does sudo on the commandline work as expected? 
<hollywoodb> fdoving: yep, works fine
<hollywoodb> although I can't always recreate the problem, it seems a bit random
<fdoving> do you have a bunch of sudos running now? 
<fdoving> sleeping.. that is.
<hollywoodb> fdoving: no, fresh boot not too long ago
<fdoving> ok.
<hollywoodb> I believe it may be linked to running synaptic from Kmenu, as it seems there's about a 30% chance nothing will happen (visually) other than startup notification... one second
<hollywoodb> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ddp5wJ22.html
<hollywoodb> that's what I get immediately after a 'failed' attempt to start synaptic via kmenu
<fdoving> hollywoodb: next time you experience it, you can run: 'for pid in `pidof sudo`;do cat /proc/$pid/cmdline;echo \n;done' from konsole, and then save the output to a file and come back. I guess it'll say something like '/usr/bin/sudo-uroot/usr/bin/kdesu_stub-n' - then it'll be kdesu magic.
<fdoving> correct.
<fdoving> but that's only one.
<hollywoodb> fdoving: I bet if I keep launching synaptic I can get some more ;)
<fdoving> it didn't start, it just sleeps in the background? 
<hollywoodb> fdoving: correct, its working now, but about 30% of the time I get the startup notification (bouncing cursor, etc), and nothing else but that
<fdoving> hmm.. is this edgy? 
<hollywoodb> fdoving: aye
<fdoving> you're in the admin group, and the admin group is in /etc/sudoers, right? 
<fdoving> you haven't modified /etc/sudoers? 
<fdoving> do you experience problems with the Administration Mode.. buttons in system settings? 
<hollywoodb> fdoving: no problems there, I'm in admin, /etc/sudoers is correct...
<fdoving> you can -try- to add your user on a separate line in /etc/sudoers, If it works it must be a bug in sudo.
<fdoving> .. i've seen various threads on forums etc. with that solution.
<fdoving> s/solution/workaround/
<fdoving> haven't experienced problems with kdesu in edgy though.. 
<hollywoodb> fdoving: I'm wondering if it isn't kdesu... I'll keep playing around and seeing if its just synaptic, or I can get the same effect with 'Administrator Mode', Adept, other things that use kdesu... if it persists I'll try adding myself to /etc/sudoers as well
<fdoving> good.
<fdoving> please come back with your testresults :)
<hollywoodb> fdoving: will do, though will probably take a few days to get some reliable numbers ;)
<fdoving> sure, not a problem :)
<fdoving> nite.
<jjesse> so i can change my repositories to fiesty yet and start upgrading?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> i did it on my test machine
<jjesse> any big changes yet?
<nixternal> there is a memory leak somewhere though, and i haven't put my finger on it just yet
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> pretty much just the kernel that you have to manually update after doing the dist-upgrade
<nixternal> alrighty...looks like i have some packaging free time tonight...what "needs" to get done?  don't sling me kde4 or something like that either, or i will /part and run away crying
<Jucato> imbrandon: are you free for a question?
<nixternal> no Jucato, he charges
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> btw nixternal, I think there might be a typo or error in UWN. I'm not sure what the sentence really means, though
<Jucato> nixternal: "No, this is a team for representing Ubuntu at Burning Man, rather to work on the burning infrastructure in Ubuntu."
* nixternal don't do the uwn, but i did fix a bad blog link for seele's blog earlier
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> sorry, I just thought, you were partly involved :)
<nixternal> isn't Burning Man like 6 months away?
<nixternal> i have a friend who goes to those things
<nixternal> actually it is a year away now
<nixternal> it was end of aug, beginning of sep
<Jucato> ah
<nixternal> man..i want to get to packaging..but i don't want to step on some toes
<nixternal> get some of the upstream releases rockin'
<nixternal> if there are any ;)
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> i stepped on toes for gwenview last release..don't want to do that again
<Jucato> ouch.. quite traumatic. did they get mad?
<nixternal> not publically, but it was already someone elses project
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato wanted to ask imbrandon about Konqueror profiles in Dapper and Edgy... probably later..
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<lnxkde> a present for kubuntu-devs
<lnxkde> http://www.destructoid.com/elephant/ul/27909-SantasDead.jpg
<nixternal> hahaha
<jjesse> that's a funy picutre
<Mez> present for the kubuntu devs - http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<crimsun> (surely you meant tailor?)
* Mez slaps crimsun 
<Jucato> excuse me crimsun, what do you think about this sentence in UWN? it looks/sounds a bit strange: "No, this is a team for representing Ubuntu at Burning Man, rather to work on the burning infrastructure in Ubuntu."
<jjesse> i think it should be no this is not a team
* Jucato wonders if some could edit it, as he doesn't do UWN
<jjesse> just edit the wiki page
<Jucato> ah I'm allowed to do that?
<jjesse> sure
<Jucato> ok editing :)
<Mez> wheres the link for UWN (seeing as I work on the burning team)
<Jucato> Mez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue21 but I just edited it :(
* Jucato fears he might have done something wrong...
<Jucato> I think I just did... ouch...
<crimsun> imo, it should be clarified to mention "programs used for CD and DVD creation in Ubuntu" instead of "burning infrastructure in Ubuntu"
<crimsun> it's not immediately obviously to unclueful people what burning entails
* Mez bashes head on desk
<Jucato> poor desk...
* Mez slaps Jucato 
<Jucato> ouch... poor me :)
<Mez> :lart Jucato 
<Jucato> @lart Mez
<Jucato> oops.. not working in here :)
* Hobbsee throws Mez into /dev/null
<Mez> lol
<Jucato> Hobbsee: !!!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
* Hobbsee is thinking of installing feisty
<Jucato> go go go!! :)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, were you involved much already during Dapper's development?
<Jucato> uh oh...
<Mez> /kb Hobbsee mwahahaa
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Jucato: some of it.  the merging, yes
<Hobbsee> i left a couple of days before feature freeze, and didnt end up doing much after that.  apart from all teh dh_iconcache stuff
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> Mez: traitor
* Jucato wonders who to ask about Konqueror profiles while Tonio_ still isn't here...
<nixternal> Kubuntu is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get
<Mez> Hobbsee, i believe i turned off ctvp replies
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<Hobbsee> Mez: you didnt
<Hobbsee> Mez: and you're still a traitor
<Hobbsee> [18:58]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from Mez: xchat 2.6.6 Ubuntu
<Jucato> O_O
* Jucato gets firewood for burning
<Mez> Hobbsee, weird, 
* nixternal head>bed
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Mez> i've set it to null in xchat
<Hobbsee> night nixternal 
<Jucato> goodnight nixternal!
<Mez> y am i a traitor ?
<Mez> and Hobbsee try the ctcp version again
<Jucato> xchat 2.6.6 Ubuntu <---
<Mez> Jucato, so? I dont use kopete either, I dont like the interfaces and xchat does more for me 
<Jucato> I think that's what Hobbsee meant...
* Jucato presumes
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> [19:01]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from Mez: foo baaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Hobbsee> Mez: was meaning traitor for not using konversatoin
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<Hobbsee> raphink: ping?
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> dear kdebase, why can't you just be a good boy and compile!
* Riddell hibernates
<Mez> Riddell, is that s2d or s2r ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because it's fun not compiling!
<raphink> pong Hobbsee
<raphink> writing your letter to father christmas, asking for a kdebase that builds?
<Hobbsee> raphink: i've just fixed bug 72116 in feisty - what did you want to do in dapper?  (it's installing bible time in arabic)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72116 in bibletime "Bibletime installation defaults in Arabic" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72116
<raphink> huh?
<Hobbsee> sorry, s/dapper/edgy/
<Hobbsee> raphink: you're the maintainer, arent you?
<Hobbsee> or the one involved in it?
<raphink> it's not about bibletime
<raphink> it's about the sword-text-arasvd package
<Hobbsee> they're all providing sword-text
<raphink> the problem is that bibletime suggests sword-frontend
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: hrm i cant stand gui irc clients
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: irssi beats all
<raphink> yes osrry
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: heh
<raphink> sword-text
<raphink> which is a virtual package provided by all sword-text_*
<raphink> and arasvd is just the first one in the list
<Hobbsee> raphink: yes, so i changed it to recommend sword-text-web, so it's in engly
<Hobbsee> *eng
<Hobbsee> yes
<raphink> yes, but no
<raphink> I don't agree
<raphink> it should recommend the sword-text virtual package
<Lathiat> Hobbsee: also has the added advantage of being available to me from everywhere i go and sometimes even from my phone :)
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: true
<raphink> it's aptitude that's faulty, the not the package
<raphink> :p
<Hobbsee> raphink: but the sword-text virtual package that doesnt exist
<raphink> if people want to use aptitude and install suggested packages by default
<raphink> it's not my fault
<raphink> yes it does exist Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> raphink: yes, well, you can fix aptitude instead.  
<raphink> it's not about fixing aptitude
<Hobbsee> it's provided by - it's not a straight package
<raphink> if people choose to use aptitude, they deal with the consequences
<raphink> which is that it installs tons of crap you don't need
<Hobbsee> how would you prefer to fix it?  you're free to revert my changes, if you want
<Hobbsee> how does apt handle it?  doesnt apt install recommends by default too now?
<raphink> apt doesn't install suggested packages
<raphink> not that I know of
<raphink> or recommends
<raphink> it only install depends
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show bibletime | grep sword-text
<Hobbsee> Recommends: sword-text, sword-dict, sword-comm
<raphink> and considers that people are smart enough to read the recommends and suggests fields
<Hobbsee> it's recommends.  and i believe that's changing?
* Hobbsee checks
<Hobbsee> you're right, apt still doesnt install by default
<raphink> thankfully
<raphink> it'd be a mess otherwise
<raphink> dealing with server installations
<Hobbsee> so the bug is really only about aptitude - are you suddenly saying that you dont care about aptitude users?
<Hobbsee> true that
<raphink> if apt installed all the recommends each time
<raphink> so well
<raphink> people choose to use aptitude
<Lathiat> recommends should be used better i guess
<raphink> they deal with the fact that they get lots of stuff
<Lathiat> for 'dependencies' that wont break the apckage if not installed
<raphink> I'm not responsible for this
<raphink> I'm sorry to take it this way Hobbsee
<raphink> but I've seen aptitude break things, break metapackages stuff and so on
<Hobbsee> true.  so the recommends only affect aptitude users.  do we fix the recommends for them?  or do we just say "screw you, for not using the deafult install method"
<raphink> while apt-get works properly
<Hobbsee> i know that.  but we probably do need to support it.  
<raphink> what is the spec for the recommendation field in Policy?
<crimsun> 7.2
<crimsun> it doesn't say that virtuals can't be used.
<raphink> right
<raphink> I think aptitude shouldn't take the first package matching the virtual package
<raphink> it should use debconf to give a list of available packages providing it
<raphink> and let the user choose one or more
<raphink> that's where the problem is
<raphink> that aptitude will take the first matching package
<raphink> same for apt actually
<raphink> when dependencies are |
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink> it takes the first one
<raphink> instead of asking to choose
<viviersf> Riddell, hello, i need sum info [;z
<viviersf> *plz
<raphink> so if you want the second option, you have to install it first, otherwise it will installl the first one
<raphink> Hobbsee: you get the reason why I didnt' fix this bug though
<raphink> (didn't know it was reported on LP in the first place, I some users had complained about this arasvd thing)
<Hobbsee> raphink: true that.  
<raphink> (and everytime they were using aptitude)
<Hobbsee> raphink: indeed.  so obviously aptitude's screwed, but the workaround to that is to default to english, presumably
<raphink> so I just told them to use an install manager that let them control what they install, and it would be better
<raphink> Hobbsee: I don't call that a workaround
<Hobbsee> seeing as the arabic package anyway is installed with all the arabic language packs, as a rdep of ichutux live
<Hobbsee> what's better?  
<raphink> Hobbsee: although if you're going to do that, please put sword-text-kjv instead
<Hobbsee> you're free to change it, if you wanted
<raphink> because web is not a recognized translations by many people
<raphink> sure
<Hobbsee> yet kjv is old english?
<raphink> I'd rather think of a better solution though
<Hobbsee> i'm fine doing it, if you want
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> raphink: want me to take care of it, as i've got it here?
<raphink> yes Hobbsee, but some people (for some reason) consider it to be the only proper translation into english
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i think they're nuts, but true :)
<raphink> I don't agree with them either Hobbsee, but they are numerous
<raphink> and it's true that KJV is a very good translation
<Hobbsee> yeah
<raphink> my choice would be to recommend WLC and TR though
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> what's TR?
<raphink> Textus Receptus, Old Greek New Testament
<raphink> and WLC is Westminster Codec, Old Hebrew Old Testament
<raphink> :)
<raphink> to me, that's the default
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> original texts :)
<Hobbsee> yes, but most people cant read that :P
<raphink> well as original as possible that is
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink> Hobbsee: then they will install additional modules
<Hobbsee> yes
<raphink> that's why I've made the sword-language-packs
<raphink> apt-get install sword-language-pack-en
<Hobbsee> yep
<raphink> and you get english texts and commentaries
<raphink> even, language-selector will take care of it
<Hobbsee> raphink: fixed.  true
<raphink> if you have libsword6 installed
<raphink> brb
<fdoving> raphink, hobbsee, did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendsSupport ? 
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ages ago, yes. i thought that might be happening someimte soonish
<raphink> I wouldn't want apt to install recommends
<raphink> if that were to happen, a lot of companies would remove Debian/Ubuntu from their machines
<raphink> think of the cli packages that recommend guis and how it would install GNOME or KDE on servers
<raphink> just an example
<fdoving> for the metapackage section, it's nice.
<seaLne> should feisty actually work?  i appear to have a machine that doesn't even start now
<hunger> seaLne: It does here...
<hunger> seaLne: But actually I try to avoid rebooting this early in the development cycle:-)
<seaLne> i'd replaced to much to continue :)
<seaLne> ah it appears to not like lvm everything (apart from /boot)
<seaLne> but i have no idea how to get around this, anyone know if you could mount lvm stuff from knoppix?
<seaLne> or i suppose kubuntu live cd
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<fdoving> hmm.. and suddenly xrandr doesn't work.
<Tm_T> Hmm, some different hardware under test now, old random pc stuff, have some difficulties to install succesfully.
<nixternal> \sh_away: im trying my hand at kdiff3 merge right now, if everything goes well and it is alright with you, i can have it uploaded
<nixternal> anyone else want some help on mergest, let me know
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubuntusecurity
<allee> fdoving: about UNRELEASED.  I would just  replace the unreleased entry with the kubuntu entry and only add a note :  Added debian changes from alioth: ..
<fdoving> allee: ok.
<allee> fdoving: at the top you can then list what you changed additionaly
<allee> fdoving: about branches....
<allee> fdoving: have not investigated how this works.  fabo (ping;) wanted to look into it.
<fdoving> ok.
<allee> fdoving: as long as the change is valid for debian & kubuntu  just commit to trunk
<fdoving> Would be great to have a central place to commit changes.
<allee> s/just//
<allee> when we need kubuntu specific changes, then we have to use branches of course
<fdoving> I could version this the debian-way then.. and have the changes commited to alioth.
<allee> fdoving: pkg-kde-extras was added to buildserver.net wich build sid/etch/sarge & edgy,dapper pkgs automaticly.
<fdoving> not that it's in any way necessary.
<fdoving> nice :)
<fdoving> where are those packages to be found? 
<fdoving> multiple arches too? 
<allee> fdoving: for this work automaticly I assume the kubuntu branch needs to be at a special place.  Not looked into this yet
<doelman> hi
<doelman> anyone experience with pptp?\
<fdoving> doelman: what's the problem with it? 
<doelman> i can't connect to the windows vpn on my work using pptpconfig
<allee> fdoving: http://buildserver.net   (but today it seem to have (web?) problems)
<doelman> not on kubuntu, not on mandriva
<fdoving> doelman: ok. I have very little experience with the client side, I have setup the server side a few times.. 
<doelman> the server is running windows
<allee> fdoving: ah, one more thing about UNRELEASED.  It's kept like that until upload to debian happens.  If you kwlan changes are valid for debian too.  Leave it, commit to trunk and ask on pkg-kde-extras ml for an upload.
<fdoving> allee: ah.. smart :)
<allee> fdoving: yeah, then you can pick the original and no ubuntu1, no merging later ;)
<fdoving> that's the idea, do everything once, and proper. in debian, and then just let the magic-scripts do the rest for ubuntu and universe.
<allee> fdoving: yeah. this may I maintain digikam* kipi* pkg for a long time :)
<allee> s/may/way/
<toma> allee: do the ftp masters have to accept mailody before the builds happen?
<allee> toma: yes
<toma> allee: how long does that take approx?
<allee> toma: in my between 1 day and 6 weeks (worst ;)
<toma> allee: what happens when i release rc2?
<allee> toma: I'm not sure how fast stuff is currently handled.  Depends on time in release cicle.  Maybe #debian-qt-kde knows more
<toma> hmpf
<toma> okay
<allee> toma: rc2 is no problem.  when rc2 is upload, ftpmaster checks latest one
<toma> o ok
<toma> great
<allee> toma: my last pkgs (some moon back) took only 1-3 days
<toma> allee: i'ld like to see some build logs before the final
<allee> toma: and that it's for experimental  on the other hand may speed it up ;)   AFAIR the work in first upload first served mode.
<allee> toma: mhmm, should buildserver.net give you this?  AFAIK they check and build as long as it's UNRELEASED
<toma> allee: its down since the upload
<toma> cant chack
<allee> yeah. :(
<toma> before that it had data of june, so i'm starting to think its doing something now ;-)
<allee> did you bug kk@ about it (as listed in the web page?
<toma> no
<toma> i'm the patient type ;-)
<allee> :)
<fdoving> allee: are the upstream orig.tar.gzs commited to svn aswell? 
<fdoving> for ../tarballs that is.. 
<allee> toma: about the -dbg pkgs.  Doesn't krashmanager in kubunt download gdb and -dbg on demand
<allee> ^ AFAIK
<allee> fdoving: no orig.tar files   as well as upstream no sources
<toma> allee: no idea at all
<allee> fdoving: so in 95% of the cases alioth has content only in debian/
<allee> fdoving: but svn-buildpkg has support to only svn add/remove upstream files that are patched + debian dir of course
<fdoving> allee: where does buildserver.net go for orig.tar.gzs ? 
<allee> fdoving: but I'm a fan of all changes in debian/
<fdoving> Let's say I bump the version in pkg-kwlan/trunk/debian/changelog to 0.5.6-1
<allee> fdoving: look that the rules file: the all (should) end with
<allee> +get-orig-source:
<allee> +       @@dh_testdir
<allee> +       @@[ -d ../tarballs/. ] 
<allee> +       @@dpatch-get-origtargz ../tarballs
<fdoving> it does.
<allee> (without +)
<allee> that the way the buildnet server download the orig file
<fdoving> ah.. it's the watch file.
<fdoving> that is so smart.
<allee> never tried it, because I usually work on pkg before the official release
<fdoving> why doesn't ubuntu have this? 
<allee> what? watch files?  They have
<fdoving> (launchpad got soemthing, but it's to complicated and lacks docs all over the place)
<fdoving> watch files, yes, but i'm thinking of the idea with a huge repo with most packages debian/ dirs in.
<fdoving> and a debian/rules entry to get the orig.tar.gz. It's so clever.
<allee> fdoving: they try hard with bzr in lauchpad.
<fdoving> I uploaded kio-apt to bzr/launchpad. but I think the idea is to get the upstream source into launchpad aswell.. and that's not so clever imho. (you can add upstream svn/bzr/repos, etc). 
<fdoving> didn't really understand it that well.
<fdoving> I'll do it the debian way for now. It's more elegant.
<allee> fdoving: well having all source as other advantages, but needs much more resources.
<fdoving> what about the homegrown projects with only tar.gz releases?
<allee> fdoving: then debian in in the tarball and to run the rules file you already need to have the tarball ;)
<allee> brb
<fdoving> hmm.. how is get-orig-source trigered from svn-buildpackage?
<allee> fdoving: svn-buildpkg uses the watch file
<allee> fdoving: get-orig-source was newly added when the buildserver.net support was added
<allee> fdoving: about 0.5.6-1  when it's out, replace current kwlan (0.5.5-2)  with it.  As long as UNRELEASED is used, the is no official 0.5.5-2 pkg
<fdoving> allee: http://rafb.net/paste/results/slcBcJ94.html
<fdoving> That's what happens when i move the orig.tar.gz away from ../tarballs/
<fdoving> it doesn't download anything. because nothing triggers debian/rules get-orig-source
<fdoving> is there a switch to svn-buildpackage I can't find? 
<fdoving> to make it download? 
<fdoving> ah.. there is --svn-prebuild
<allee> fdoving: heh, I don't use svn-buildpkg.  I would have tried  make -f debian/rules get-orig-source ;)
<allee> I've to leave.  until tomorrow night
<allee> bye
<fdoving> bye.
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> hmm.. doesn't dpatch-get-origtargz understand the svn-ugrade part of the watch file? 
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving 
<fdoving> looks like it's just renaming the .tar.bz2s..  to tar.gz and continues happily.
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<fdoving> experienced with debian/watch files and  dpatch-get-origtargz ?
<Hobbsee> nope
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install nixternals-universe-domination
<nixternal> why doesn't that work?
<nixternal> i must have packaged it wrong
<nixternal> ahhh, it seems i need to 'sudo apt-get --purge remove Hobbsees-sharp-pointy-stick-of-doom' first
* Hobbsee throws nixternal into /dev/null
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i was already in there
<toma> *eeks* pointy sticks?
<nixternal> so it isn't null anymore
<Hobbsee> then you cant talk!
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> toma: yep.  there's a new version of kvpnc out, btw
<nixternal> i think i found a vulnerability with /dev/null
<toma> Hobbsee: ok, and you want me to make a mess of it?
<toma> i'm very good at relicensing stuff to LGPL
<Hobbsee> toma: well, if it's for debian...
<Hobbsee> toma: or get allee to do it, but you're here :P
<Hobbsee> whoever likes putting new versions of things in
<toma> Hobbsee: i remember you have an account there as well, so maybe point a stick at yourself?
<toma> as a good excersice (or however you write that word)
<Hobbsee> toma: that's true.  that means i have to figure out how to use it?
<Hobbsee> hehe.  exercise, i believe
<toma> ah. thats a problem for me too 
* Hobbsee tries
<Hobbsee> toma: does that mean i have to NMU it?   presumably not
<toma> Hobbsee: hmm. who is the regular maintainer?
<Hobbsee> toma: kde extras
<toma> keep that
<Hobbsee> sorry?
<toma> Hobbsee: you can prepare everything and send a mail to the ml with a request to upload
<Hobbsee> oh right :)
<Hobbsee> toma: oh damn, but i dont have a sid pbuilder.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<toma> Hobbsee: sid and feisty should not be very different, i assume
<Hobbsee> true
<fdoving> you can make a sid pbuilder too :9
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> or i can use a friend's
<fdoving> I'm getting more and more pro working with a central vcs for packages, like alioth.
<toma> i dont have one (assume i'm a friend here ;-))
<Hobbsee> hehe
* toma is almost forgotton how to package stuff
<fdoving> ..try to remember something about converting tar.bz2s to tar.gz on the fly when running debian/rules get-orig-source (which again uses dpatch-get-origtargz, which uses the info in the debian/watch file if everything else fails.. ). 
<Hobbsee> unbz<tab>, gzip -9 resulting tar.  easy
<fdoving> i know, but some existing tool -must- provide this functionality.
<fdoving> uscan,uupdate,svn-upgrade.. something.
<Hobbsee> maybe
<Hobbsee> it's nto that long, anyway
<fdoving> i have no plans on doing it manually, i want this to happen automatically.
<Hobbsee> write a shell script for it
<seele> imbrandon: wtf is going on in kansas?  from what i hear on the news its turning in to baltimore :P
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-18
<Riddell> toma: what's that kipi mailing list again?
<toma> Riddell: kde-imaging
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-imaging/2006-October/003764.html  that's promising
<imbrandon> seele: hahahah howso ?
<toma> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> afternoon Hobbsee 
<Riddell> so, main inclusion reports needed for graphics magick and libpqxx
<imbrandon> heya Riddell 
<Riddell> ah hah, a volunteer :)
<toma> Riddell: if you need that change soon, you better write a follow up, there is a lot of activity now on kipi
<imbrandon> Riddell: who me ? hehe
<Riddell> toma: according to that reply no change is needed on their side, we just need to change the package to depend on graphicsmagick
<Riddell> which needs a main inclusion report
<Hobbsee> i think imbrandon's volunteering
<Riddell> I think so too
<toma> Riddell: okay
<imbrandon> hahah i love you guys , lol
<imbrandon> let me wake up a minute and yea i'll do them, tell me what needs it and why
<Riddell> we love you too!
* toma pukes
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> graphicsmagick -> needed by krita and libkipi, to replace imagemagick in main
<imbrandon> k
<Riddell> libpqxx needed by kexi for postgres support
<imbrandon> k
* Hobbsee drops ice down imbrandon's back to wake him up
<imbrandon> Riddell: jono happen to be in your vinicty ? he pinged me while i was asleep
<imbrandon> ooooooooooooouch
* Hobbsee runs :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: he's not in this room
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I know what that feels like, I'm sitting under the air conditioning
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fun.  mum had the heater on here last night. crazy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why are you under aircon anyway?  isnt it winter?
<imbrandon> ahh okies, well if you run into him by chance tell him i be awake now :)
<Riddell> in san francisco they don't know the meaning of "winter"
<imbrandon> hahahah how true
<seele> imbrandon: i was listening to NPR and they had this big story on how kansas city is on a murder spree
<imbrandon> ahh , we must not have that on the local news, but i dont doubt it
<seele> imbrandon: youre roughing in on my territory, everyone knows DC and Baltimore are the most violent cities in the US :P
<seele> haha
<seele> "seems like every day to me"
<imbrandon> downtown isnt a great place to be most of the time
<imbrandon> hahaha 
<imbrandon> yup
<seele> some hokey mid-west town moving in on my shit
<seele> lol
<seele> nah, KC is a lot cooler now that i know it has big-city violence
<imbrandon> lol , you know KC is the meth manufacture capitol of the US
<seele> dude, the mid-west is a meth-basket
<imbrandon> so murdur kinda go's with that
<imbrandon> gah
<seele> y'all dont have anything else to do but run around high all the time
<imbrandon> HAHAHAHA
<Riddell> uh oh, seele's started saying "y'all", she's turning into a red neck
<seele> haha, at least i dont say y'inz like im supposed to :P
<imbrandon> lol
<seele> hoooow yinz doooin?
<imbrandon> lol yea where she lives now its yuinz
<seele> nah, DC isnt a yinzer city
<seele> but i AM from Pittsburgh (go Steelers!) ;P
<imbrandon> your from "the south" orig though right? sc or something ?
<imbrandon> ahh thats right
<seele> omg no
<imbrandon> LOL
* imbrandon runs
<seele> i am NOT a southern girl
<seele> ill beat you up
<imbrandon> hahah i dont doubt it , ;)
<seele> ill get a big steel bar with PITTSBURGH bolted on it and maime you
* imbrandon runs faster
<seele> bah, the SOUTH?  do i SOUND like im from the south?
<crimsun> ugh, y'inz.
<crimsun> and no, there ain't nuthin' wrong with sayin' y'all
<seele> yinz is better than yous
<imbrandon> seele: hah nah, i just forgot what i read on your blog about page ( many many months ago and my memory sucks )
<imbrandon> :)
<seele> hehe
<imbrandon> yous is boston
<imbrandon> ish
<crimsun> yous is retardo.
<imbrandon> lol
<seele> new yourkish too if you talk to any italians
<seele> 'course i think boston got it from the italians anyway
<imbrandon> that guy on the ubuntuos podcast uses yous ( and windows ) go figure :)
<seele> yeah, like i said, YINZ is much better ;P
<imbrandon> hah /me sticks with his y'all
<imbrandon> and the plural "all y'all"
<imbrandon> :)
<seele> hahaha
<seele> hrm, anyone in here play warcraft?
<seele> i guess if i say leroy jenkins, no one knows what im talking about?
<imbrandon> speaking of , no yellow in the wardrobe with the black for the stealers ? hehe
<seele> or heeeeeeey you guuuuuuys
<seele> nah, black is enough
<imbrandon> seele: i play warcraft, but not WoW ( anymore )
<seele> oh no, you were one of 'those' people?  
<seele> the QUITTERS?
<imbrandon> haha no , i just stuck to UO
<seele> couldnt handle it?  Warcraft was too much?  TOO ADDICTIVE?
<imbrandon> ( the original MMORPG )
<seele> bah, that cant even compare
<seele> dude, there were muds and moos around long before UO
<seele> they werent as pretty, but neither is UO compared to wow ;P
<imbrandon> yea but i spent many many years helping creat a UO server emulator(s) sooo i'm kinda attached, its what got me started in programing 
<imbrandon> :)
<seele> aah
<imbrandon> create*
<seele> have you ever played (or logged in, since game is not implied) second life?
<imbrandon> ahh yea , a while back
<imbrandon> never really got hooked though 
<imbrandon> but i always keep telling myself to try it some more
<imbrandon> AoS is pretty nice too
<seele> yeah
<imbrandon> err not AoS , ummm AC
<seele> my problem with second life is the controls and how bad the rendering engine is
<imbrandon> damn acronyms
<seele> why the hel wouldnt they just use FPS controls and the Q3 engine?
<Hobbsee> hey seele!
<seele> hihi Hobbsee!
<imbrandon> moins Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> seele: exactly
<imbrandon> ( on the 3d engine )
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  this redneck behaviour seems to be spreading?
* Hobbsee blames imbrandon 
* imbrandon hides
<imbrandon> man i should have kept my mouth shut at UDS :) ( thats impossible for me though )
* Hobbsee finds imbrandon, and attacks him with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<seele> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<seele> redneck behaviour?
<seele> again with the south stuff
<seele> IM FROM THE NORTH
* Hobbsee will just have an aussie accent
<seele> WE WON WON THE WAR
<Hobbsee> being high all the time, etc
<seele> WE ABOLISHED SLAVERY
<seele> WE ARE DEMOCRATIC
<imbrandon> seele: hahah well i'm technicly from a northern state , but we're still rednecks ( plus livinging in Nashville TN for some years dident help much )
<seele> what northern state is that?
<imbrandon> missouri
<imbrandon> missery
<seele> hrm.. well thats definitely better than the south, hehe
<seele> lol
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> hrm, what to eat for dinner tonight
<imbrandon> hahaha i just read the backlog, seele you dident like KC untill there was murder ? hahahaha
<seele> haha
<nixternal> since when is KC south?
<nixternal> KC isn't south, but that doesn't throw out the fact that imbrandon is a redneck
<nixternal> actually, he is more of a hillbilly than a redneck
<nixternal> oh wait, he can't be a hillbilly, KC is flat, no hills
<pygi> hey Riddell 
<pinheiro> hey guys
<pygi> you around?
<pinheiro> tomorrow is my wedding :)
<Hobbsee> pinheiro: yay :)
<Hobbsee> pygi: he was, not sure about now
<pygi> Hobbsee: oki, wanted to say some good news, hehe ^_^
<Hobbsee> Riddell: may have to have his name mentioned first.  i seem to remember irssi is weird about that
<imbrandon> heya nuno
<pinheiro> heya
<seele> pinheiro: congratulations!
<pinheiro> thank's seele
<pinheiro> :) im very hapy
<seele> nixternal: kansas is south.. what are you talking about
<imbrandon> hehe
<fdoving> nite.
<toma> nite
<pygi> hello jdong 
<jdong> greetings
<pygi> jdong: very nice news ^_^
<jdong> pygi: I know, I saved a bunch on my car insurance too
<pygi> jdong: after etch is out, k3b switches to cdrskin by default in Debian
<pygi> jdong: I didn't knew that =)
<jdong> oh yeah that too :D
<pygi> jdong: :P
<jdong> and wow I managed to get online with a WM5 smartphone over bluetooth
<jdong> and I didn't have to sell my soul :D
<pygi> congrats ^_^
<jdong> to bad it brings back nightmares of dialup
<pygi> I managed (for the first time ever :P) to get my entire math exam solved :P
<pygi> and actually everything was right :)
<pygi> jdong: o yes, new brasero ... can you guess some of the features? :)
* pygi blogged about some, forgotten some, missed some on purpose, etc, etc :)
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> I've skimmed planet.u.c enough to figure that out :D
<pygi> jdong: I mean the brasero that isn't out yet as in still in developnebt ^)^
<pygi> development :)
<pygi> jdong: it should actually support dvd video for the first time in a gnome burning app :)
<jdong> that's great news
<jdong> anyone use bluetooth in gnome?
* jdong wondering if edgy's passkey agent works ok
<jdong> pygi: how confident are you in your defrag patches?
<jdong> ack
<jdong> stupid autocomplete
<pygi> jdong: defrag patches? explain ^_^
<pygi> right :)
<jdong> not for you :D
<pygi> I got it :P
<jdong> but my irc client seems to disagree :D
<jdong> I'm referring to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2006-November/001029.html
<jdong> which advertises ext3 support
<jdong> :d
<pygi> jdong: right
<pygi> jdong: why would you need a defrag? :P
<jdong> pygi: actually, because of torents
<jdong> pygi: cp operations on these torrents go at around 2MB/s
<pygi> ah
<jdong> pygi: while my disk does around 50MB/s with dd on the block device
<jdong> so clearly they are reading back significantly slower
<jdong> and filefrags claims around 2500 fragments on a 250MB file
<jdong> pygi: it's gotten to the point where I wrote pyfragtools (on launchpad)
<jdong> which is basically a script that keeps on making new copies of the file until fragmentation drops below a threshold
<jdong> it works beautifully
<pygi> nice
<jdong> but a ext3-aware defragger should be able to do an even better job
<jdong> (not to mention not need to fork 100,000 copies of filefrags)
<nixternal> kansas isn't south, texas is south
<nixternal> thats like saying where i lived in md was south ;)
<pygi> jdong: right :P
<pygi> jdong: let's talk something burning related now :P
<jdong> pygi: oh but it is :)
<jdong> pygi: how am I supposed to burn my xvids to a 16x dvd if I can only read them back at 2MB/s? :D
<pygi> jdong: perhaps, but I don't have a clue about that ^_^
<pygi> jdong: buffer :P
<pygi> lol
<jdong> lol
<jdong> a huge buffer :D
<jdong> Analyze finished. 3.9 % fragmentation (97 files), 43.3 average frags/MB
<jdong> as I said, looks pretty nightmarish
<seele> is there a media page that has all the ubuntu project logos?
<seele> ah hah, found it
<Riddell> kdebase built!
<Riddell> I'm a genius, only took me five shots
<seele> lol
<seele> how many shots does it take us normal people?
<Riddell> have a shot if you want, plenty more to merge here http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs
<jdong> Riddell: aww, no more free smoothies in the Googleplex? :D
<Riddell> if there are, they won't let us in to get them
<seele> mmm.. a smoothie would be good with this peanutbutter toast
<seele> so what topic sounds best for a friday night book?  gothic fantasy, cyberpunk fiction, or russian literature?
<crimsun> all the above
<crimsun> that's of course the lit major in me speaking.
<seele> i couldnt possibly read all of that tonight
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> seele: gothic fantasy :)
* imbrandon just got back from the casino, and lost :(
<Mez> imbrandon, haha :D
<Mez> imbrandon, come to my casino sometime ;)
<imbrandon> heya Mez 
<imbrandon> will you let me win?
<Mez> imbrandon, maybe - depends on if I know who you are
<imbrandon> actualy i dident go to gamble, my brother took me out to "celebrate" my divorce, and tried to cheer me up
<imbrandon> hehe
<Mez> imbrandon, where you based? 
<imbrandon> but i still lost :)
<imbrandon> kansas city 
<imbrandon> you?
<Mez> ah, nowhere near birmingham england then
<imbrandon> you work in a casino ?
<imbrandon> ahh, nope, i hope to visit the UK sometime soonish
<imbrandon> i'll try to stop in when i do
<imbrandon> soonish == next year or so
<Mez> imbrandon, yeah - I work in a casino in birmingham, england
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> dealer?
<Mez> trainee inspector, but i deal now and then
<imbrandon> cool
<Mez> brb
<Mez> back
<Mez> hmmles
<freeflying> hi imbrandon Mez 
<Mez> hey freeflying get your pam_bio sorted?
<imbrandon> heya freeflying 
<freeflying> Mez: seems we'd patch patch kdm for notify guys wanna use fingerprint fot login  :)
<Mez> freeflying, fun :D
<Mez> imbrandon, any news on buntudot access?
<imbrandon> oh crap i forgot "again" , let me sober up a bit then i'll email you with the login info
* Mez slaps imbrandon  
<imbrandon> i'm in no shape to be setting access rights
<imbrandon> :)
<Mez> I'm not sober, and I still managet to do stuff properly
<imbrandon> heh , well i have a limit, i'm doing good to type atm :)
* Mez is actually checking for spelling mistakes, unlike when sober ;)
<nixternal> pwnd
<Hobbsee> heya
<nixternal> hehe, hiya
<nixternal> Mez: you got mail!
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> nixternal, what have i done now ?
<nixternal> it is good
<nixternal> brb, gotta fix this horrid irc connect
<Mez> what is it ? (cause it may have been filtered)
<Mez> nixternal, what's it regarding ?
<Mez> nixternal, what's it regarding ?
<nixternal> katapult, and it is a present just for you..actually 2 emails, because i forgot the attachment on the first one ;p
<nixternal> docs
<nixternal> im in a wonderful freenode + konversation lag cycle
<Mez> nixternal, which email ?
<nixternal> the first email documents what i did, and the 2nd with the smiley faced topic is the attachment
<nixternal> thekatapult.org.uk
* Mez never checks that one
<nixternal> lol
<Mez> it's on an evil server
<Mez> can you re-send to katapult-dev@lists.sourceguru.net
<nixternal> well, i can resend it
<nixternal> will do now
<Mez> the dev list is a useful place
<nixternal> sent
* Mez waits the administrivia ping
<Mez> nixternal, ah, you're being greylisted - w-0-0-t
<nixternal> i created a handbook for katapult that you can place in kde svn /trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/doc
<nixternal> ubuntu.com is greylisted?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> .tar.gz attachment 
<Mez> nixternal, you just sent to katapult-dev@lists.sourceguru.net - which is greylists
<Mez> Nov 18 06:47:23 torpor postfix/smtpd[20534] : NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from alnrmhc14.comcast.net[206.18.177.54] : 450 <katapult-dev@lists.sourceguru.net>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted for 235 seconds (see http://isg.ee.ethz.ch/tools/postgrey/help/lists.sourceguru.net.html); from=<nixternal@ubuntu.com> to=<katapult-dev@lists.sourceguru.net> proto=ESMTP helo=<alnrmhc14.comcast.net>
<nixternal> lol
<Mez> ;)
* Mez likes greylisting
<Mez> now, is your mailserver nice
<nixternal> it is my isp, which is one of the largest in the world
<nixternal> used to be attbi, att@home
<Mez> godamnit
* Mez notices a ubuntu burning bounce mail go through
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> Nov 18 06:50:48 torpor postfix/local[20700] : A655A17C237: to=<sourceguru.net_ubuntu@torpor.sourceguru.net>, orig_to=<ubuntu@sourceguru.net>, relay=local, delay=23, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
<Mez> haha
<Mez> greylisted AGAIN
<Mez> Nov 18 06:52:29 torpor postfix/smtpd[20818] : NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from alnrmhc14.comcast.net[204.127.225.94] : 450 <katapult-dev@lists.sourceguru.net>: Recipient address rejected: Greylisted for 300 seconds (see http://isg.ee.ethz.ch/tools/postgrey/help/lists.sourceguru.net.html); from=<nixternal@ubuntu.com> to=<katapult-dev@lists.sourceguru.net> proto=ESMTP helo=<alnrmhc14.comcast.net>
<Mez> brb
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i will put the damn thing on my server and just have you dl it if need be
<Mez> lol
<Mez> it'll get through eventually
* Mez wubs watching his mail logs scroll by
<Mez> it's my version of a screensaver ;)
<Hobbsee> the BSOD screensaver is so much better.
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> true, but meh - :P it freaked too many people out at work
<nixternal> heh, i put it on my pop's pc and he got pissed
<Mez> o_O
* Mez wonders who's sending email from a mac mini to him
<Mez>  proto=SMTP helo=<Macmini.local>
<nixternal> lol
<Mez> nixternal, http://lists.sourceguru.net/pipermail/katapult-dev/2006-November/000061.html
<nixternal> thats awesome
<nixternal> let me upload it
<Mez> upload what ?
<nixternal> the file
<nixternal> doesn't that say it was scrubbed?
<Mez> yeah, in the pipermail log
<Mez> it got sent via email tho
* Mez is dismayed by nixternal 
<Mez> <para>
<Mez>     Documentation Copyright &copy; 2006, the Katapult Development Team <email>dev@thekatapult.org.uk</email>
<Mez>   </para>
<Mez> should be
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> Mez: even more fun, then
<Mez>     Documentation Copyright &copy; 2006, Richard Johnson <email>nixternal@ubuntu.com</email>
<nixternal> i didn't do it that way Mez just in case i blow up or something
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> but we wub you
<Mez> btw,
<nixternal> you never know, one to many sharp pointy sticks tend to wipe a person out 
<nixternal> hehe
<Mez> go put it all in the wiki ;)
<nixternal> i can do that
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> NINJA!!!!
* Hobbsee looks over at nixternal 
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> i think i need to add a notify for "pointy" or "long pointy stick" or something
<Mez> Hobbsee, how did you know ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: know what?  i just happened to glance over here, and see sharp pointy sticks
<nixternal> ahhh
<Mez> oh, I thought it was in response to my
<Mez> NINJA!!!!
<nixternal> ya, that was perfect timing on that one
<Hobbsee> nope
<Mez> lol
* Mez just made nixternal a ninja
<Mez> nixternal, wanna be a forum ninja too ?
* nixternal don't forum ninja
<nixternal> i need to be in the forums a heck of a lot more though, in ubuntu and kubuntu as well
<nixternal> i have been neglecting my elite forums skills
<Mez> aw but we need someone to be a forum ninja to get rid of stuff like this
<Mez> http://forums.thekatapult.org.uk/index.php?showtopic=97
<Hobbsee> Mez: a forum ninja?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Mez> you're an ubuntu-forums ninja ?
<nixternal> oh no
<nixternal> they tried, someone did, but i couldn't do it
<Hobbsee> Mez: well, you said you were wanting some crack yesterday....who knows, you might want some of that too
<Mez> lol
* Mez needs forum ninjas
* Mez -> bed
* Mez -> email studio tell them I'll be in on sunday
* Mez -> actually bed
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mez> I hate having to email the radio station before I go in...
<Mez> I dont know why I have to
<Mez> I have the RFID stuff to get in anyways
<Mez> but no - the manager wants to know when I'm in ... godamn them
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> actually
<Mez> cigarette first
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> you're just a long way off bed.
<Mez> it's there *points*
<nixternal> yay
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> man, they must be shooting for the world record in netsplits
<Jucato> hah
<nixternal> tomboy rocks!  to bad i don't have an icon in systray though
<Jucato> any KDE counterpart? (just wondering... I'm not a fan of KNotes... yet...)
<nixternal> i haven't seen any yet
<nixternal> there used to be KWiki
<nixternal> or somethign liek that
<Jucato> tomboy sounds nice, from what I've heard/read...
<nixternal> man, it is awesome
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> it makes my todo list on the desktop shorter
<nixternal> and every one of my actual todos are linked wiki style
<Jucato> kicks knotes' ass, right?
<nixternal> slightly
<nixternal> with knotes, you either have 1 huge todo list, or a ton of small ones
<Hobbsee> Jucato: check out basket
<nixternal> with tomoby i have 1 small one that links to all my other ones
<nixternal> basket is cool
<Jucato> yeah... and I just find KNotes a bit awkward to use... specially when you let it run at startup...
<nixternal> but there is something about it that i just can't put my finger on
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the latest one, particularly
<nixternal> ya, i just uninstalled it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm... I'll try that. but isn't basket more than just notes? 
<Hobbsee> yes
<nixternal> basket is pretty much a life controller x100
<nixternal> there is a learning curve with it, not that steep, but the curve never ends
<Jucato> hehe... so at one end, I have KNotes which if very minimal, and on the other hand, there's basket, which is very full of features...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> but it's very nice :)
<Jucato> I'll try it on monday... just *might* be what I need.
* Jucato hates the way KNotes "integrates" with Kontact, for one...
<nixternal> oh come on already
<nixternal> this is rediculous
<Jucato> what's happening to freenode?
<nixternal> someone keeps flushing the tubes
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> lovely netsplits
<nixternal> yes, im going to bed before the next round of netsplits come though
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Jucato> night!
<Hobbsee> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-qt4: Depends: python-sip4 (< 4.5) but 4.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Hobbsee> prohibits k-d from being installed in edgy
<Hobbsee> er, feisty
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdesu is broken in feisty - it's not accepting the correct password.  sudo does
<Hobbsee> and the kmilo stuff is dead, presumably due  to deaded dbus
<danimo> moin
<danimo> is anyone working on improving dsl/isdn/modem configuration for feisty?
<danimo> Riddell: do you know?
<pygi> danimo: you mean ppp* configuration tool?
<danimo> yepp
<danimo> kppp is imho not even close to usable
<pygi> danimo: I know, same problem in both kde and gnome lands
<pygi> danimo: was thinking of writing a backend for configuration, and then two UI's on top of that
<pygi> danimo: I don't think anyone worked on that so far tho
<danimo> some pppoeconf-style tool would be awesome
<pygi> danimo: uh, bunch of shell script commands :-/
<pygi> danimo: that tool often breaks stuff
<pygi> danimo: but I understand what you mean, yes
<danimo> pygi: yes, I just mean semantics
<toma> Hobbsee: thnxs for filing  the synq req.
<Hobbsee> toma: :)
<toma> is there a autosync betwee debian experimental and feisty?
<Hobbsee> toma: yes, for packages that havent been changed in ubuntu
<danimo> is feisty branched out already?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> has been for a while
<toma> Hobbsee: allright. It will be important to have that since debian unstable will be used less and less now they will be releasing soon
<Hobbsee> toma: oh wait, experimental?  no idea
<toma> ;-(
<danimo> Hobbsee: ok :)
<toma> Hobbsee: but i can file sync requests for experimental right?
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> toma: yep
<Hobbsee> just make sure you say wher eyou want it from, obviously
<toma> by...
<bddebian> Howdy
<xst> Can anyone here explain if bug #58721 is being ignored or if there is actually being worked on a solution? All Matrox owners are currently stuck with a complete showstopper of a bug (broken X). No developer seems to participate/listen on the (large) thread on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58721 in xserver-xorg-video-mga "Edgy upgrade breaks multiple Matrox cards" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58721
<Riddell> danimo: not as far as I know
<fdoving> Riddell: ping. the norwegian mirror listed at kubuntu.org does not resolv properly. please remove it from the list.
<fdoving> Riddell: updating to http://mirror.trivini.no/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/ is also a possibility.
<fdoving> Riddell: for dapper, the second norwegian iso mirror is dead too. mirror.fr3drik.net
<fdoving> Riddell: mirror.trivini.no has magically been moved to oceania -> new zealand, should be in europe -> norway.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-19
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<freeflying> morning all :)
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying!
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: he's probably somewhere on a plane home if i had to guess :)
<imbrandon> heya freeflying 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahh right
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
* Mez glomps Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee tickles Mez 
* Mez giggles and rolls over
<Mez> hehe my spam worked then Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: yeah, when i looked at it
<Hobbsee> Mez: is there anything actually going on in there?
<Mez> Hobbsee, yes, we have a (slow) class going on
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Mez> you might want to read the transcripts after
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> then again, i should already know all of that
<Mez> Hobbsee, it's still a learning experience for if you ever want to make your own class
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> Mez: if there are packagers there, are you planning to teach about debsign?
<Hobbsee> Mez: if you do, mention debsign -r as well
<Mez> if it's asked about I'll answer
<Mez> Hobbsee, -r? remote changes signing /
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes
<Hobbsee> Mez: if you're covering debsign, you should cover debsign -r, especially with the popularity in build farms
<DaSkreech> Saw some of the specs for fiesty
<DaSkreech> Why do we need ubiquity to be qt?
<Mez> because otherwise it means including the gtk libs on the livecd
<DaSkreech> So reverse Edubuntu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: !
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Kq just crashed my keyboard
<DaSkreech> Lets try that again!
<Mez> DaSkreech -> http://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Jucato> hi Mez
<DaSkreech> If I can replicate it
<Mez> hi Jucato 
<DaSkreech> I'm sure I've asked this before. How do you get in contact with maintainers?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Email them ?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: email
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Which you can find ... where?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: In the changelog
<DaSkreech> Hmm 
<DaSkreech> Which adept doesn't support as yet :(
<imbrandon> in the package description and copyright
<imbrandon> bah
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Please tell me you're joking
<Hawkwind> Adept sucks, mainly cause it's GUI
<Jucato> :P
<DaSkreech> Not really :) That's what a lot of people would use
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Not true at all
<DaSkreech> And when they see things like The Debian Team
<DaSkreech> it's off putting
<Hawkwind> GUI package managers are known not to work, in any distro
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: wrong on both accounts
<DaSkreech> ok I'll back off it then :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: changelogs.ubuntu.com   No need for some silly GUI package manager :P
<imbrandon> normaly the user just wants to know where to file a bug, as do the package maintainers, i rarely want to get a direct email
<imbrandon> and most do NOT use adept
<Hawkwind> Someday someone will create a GUI package manager that actually does exactly what it's CLI counterpart does.  But don't look for that to happen in the next 10 - 15 years
<DaSkreech> ok ok :-)
<Jucato> why that long, Hawkwind? :)
<imbrandon> i realy realy hate when you troll though DaSkreech , you should know by now where to find the maintainer info in a package, if not why are you asking support questions in a -devel channel
<DaSkreech> cause then we would have evolved beyond GUI's and no one would use them anyway
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It just can't be done.  Every distro has tried it, several times.  None have been successful yet
<Mez> Hobbsee, how do you think the class is going
<Hobbsee> Mez: i /parted out of it earlier
<Mez> ah kk
<Hobbsee> Mez: looked very long before - i'm not sure how good the +m on it would have been
<Jucato> motu-classroom?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> ooh... someday...
* Jucato looks for backlogs/transcripts
<Mez> Jucato, no
<Mez> #ubuntu-classroom
<Mez> NUN stuff
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> that one... (the one I don't attend anymore)
<Hobbsee> oh, there
<Mez> Jucato, why not ?
<Jucato> the times made it extremely inconvenient for me to attend.
<Jucato> I attended the first 5 (I think) and provided transcripts
<Jucato> but I just couldn't keep up
<Jucato> too bad the class I missed today seems to be an interesting one
<Mez> Jucato, GNUPG :D
<Jucato> yeah... :(
<Mez> transcripts will be available
<Jucato> yay! someone else doing the transcripts? (I feel a bit guilty for "abandoning" the classroom...)
<Mez> lol
<Jucato> hm... I was able to make 4 transcripts only... baaad
<Jucato> 18:00 UTC = 4:00 AM here, 4:00 UTC = 12:00 PM (I'm always not around at that time)
<DaSkreech> GPL java doesn't affect Fiesty?
<freeflying> dose kdm supports pam defaultly?
<fdoving> freeflying: yes.
<freeflying> fdoving: thanks
<toma> moguh
<joe3k> freeflying: ?
<bddebian> Howdy
<Riddell> blurgle
<bddebian> blurgle?
<Riddell> it's what I feel like just now re-adjusting to GMT
<Kryczek> haha
* nixternal wants clicky urls in konsole (klipper is no fun)
<webben> Why can kdelibs5 not be installed alongside libqt4-dev-kdecopy?
<webben> How is one supposed to run qtmake-qt4 with the second development snapshot of kde?
<danimo> hi
<danimo> are there regular kde 4 packages for feisty already?
<danimo> (with respective backports to edgy)
<webben> there are kde4 packages for edgy
<webben> danimo, look at the kubuntu front page
<webben> but i can't get the latest ones to allow me to compile stuff with cmake
<webben> which is a bore
<danimo> webben: yes, that's a snapshot.
<danimo> webben: with regular I mean as in "daily svn snapshots"
<danimo> webben: suse does that for instance
<webben> oh
<webben> then no i guess
<webben> sounds nice tho
<Vaske_Car> Can anybody help with ASUS driver? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302544
* _Sime plug 'n' played his digital camera. And it worked without stuffing around! whoohoo!
<gnomefreak> bug 68053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-14
<jetsaredim> also, i enabled those repos - changed hardy to gutsy - and there doesn't seem to be any updates
<Hobbsee> did you do an update after that?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> do i need more than just main?
<jetsaredim> ok - enabled restricted, uni, multi
<jetsaredim> where is the gpg for this server?
<Hobbsee> see kubuntu.org information
<jetsaredim> .org?
<Hobbsee> ...yes.
 * jetsaredim searches
<jpatrick> jetsaredim: look at the beta3 page
<jetsaredim> jpatrick: i don't see any gpg information there
<jpatrick> jetsaredim: "wget http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg"
<bddebian> Heya
<jetsaredim> also - something i just realized - is that the beta3 instructions only tell you how to install the code packages, but that doesn't install all of the kde4 packages, does it?
<jpatrick> jetsaredim: it installs only the base, but you can install all the others if you want
<jetsaredim> just tried that, but it fails to find some packages
<jpatrick> well, I have no idea then..
<jetsaredim> i suppose that would explain why i never had a useible kde4 install
<jpatrick> when I tried out beta3 it was pretty stable
<jetsaredim> right - but if you don't install all of the kde4* packages it doesn't really work too well
<jetsaredim> had always wondered why it looked hosed
<jetsaredim> might have been nice if it were also noted in the beta page
<Tm_T> jpatrick: recursive chown to whole d3lphin dir would be better, I'm sure there's more of them having icky
<Tm_T> jpatrick: anyway, I have to go so have fun ;) ->
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ah, right, I thought there was something bad thing about it :>
<Tm_T> jpatrick: no really, it's just messy if five people is yelling same case
<Tm_T> but I'm gone ->
<jpatrick> have fun!
<ElmerMidd> Hi everyone!
<ElmerMidd> Dropped by to tell you that i can no longer connect to the internet on kubuntu gutsy
<ElmerMidd> It was working last night, and this morning it was no longer connected, and won't connect again.
<ElmerMidd> when forcing ifup i get an error-message saying something like 'siocaddrt: no such process'
<jpatrick> ElmerMidd: tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<ElmerMidd> No problems connecting to the net from windows (embarassing)
<ElmerMidd> nope. but i didn't do anything to shut it down either...
<jpatrick> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start ? :)
<ElmerMidd> ok. i'll give it a go. but while i'm still here, i'd like to mention some other small things:
<ElmerMidd> you are probably aware that java-runtime won't install from apt-get?
 * jpatrick don't use java so no
<ElmerMidd> and in the norwegian version of kubuntu, the systemsettings -> screen/monitor is in japanese.
<jpatrick> ...
<Captain_Redbeard> ElmerMidd, get with the flow, learn japaneese
<Captain_Redbeard> No but seriously... I think that
<Captain_Redbeard> it's a KDE problem rather than a kubuntu one
<ElmerMidd> i'm trying to work on my korean, so it would be a lot easier if it was in english, french, german, swedish, danish or... norwegian! ;-)
<Captain_Redbeard> Svenska 4tw
<ElmerMidd> svensk would work better than japanese, for sure!
<Captain_Redbeard> I don't know if the norweigian i18 translation is at 100% yet tbh
<ElmerMidd> well, it was in norwegian, i think, in 7.04
<Captain_Redbeard> Ja norska heter ju norska och inte svenska på grund av politiska skäl snarare än språkligt gramatiska :P
<ElmerMidd> or at least in english. don't remember.
<Captain_Redbeard> However... have you checked the KDE bug database for it?
<Captain_Redbeard> If not... submit a ticket to the lads and hopefully it will be sorted before 4.0 ;)
<ElmerMidd> vel, norsk har vel MINST like lang historie som svensk... og når får vi herjedalen og værmtland tilbake?! ;-)
<Riddell> ElmerMidd: screen translation bug is a known issue, will be fixed with language pack update
<Riddell> ElmerMidd: network not working is likely a linux issue and we're not the experts there
<ElmerMidd> thanks everyone! i'll try your tip and see if i can sort it out. I'll try to let you know.
<ElmerMidd> reboot again... :-P
<Captain_Redbeard> ElmerMidd, when do we get your whole country back ;)
<jpatrick> too late!
<Captain_Redbeard> Owned :(
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm.. is there any "things that has to be done"-list for the next release so I've got something to work on? :P
<jpatrick> Captain_Redbeard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuHardyCatchup ?
<Captain_Redbeard> jpatrick, thank you thank you... :)
<ElmerMidd> hi again!
<ElmerMidd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start  did not work... same error.
<ElmerMidd> siocaddr: no such process
<ElmerMidd> any ideas that doesn't involve changing distro?
<Captain_Redbeard> [17:03] <Captain_Redbeard> ElmerMidd, when do we get your whole country back ;)
<ElmerMidd> when you stop occupying southern finland. maybe.
<ElmerMidd> :-)
<Captain_Redbeard> ElmerMidd, Well all of finland are belongs to us as well :)
<Captain_Redbeard> ElmerMidd, what does ifconfig report?
<ElmerMidd> reboot again?! :-P
<Captain_Redbeard> Oh you dual boot? :O
<Captain_Redbeard> Ok before you reboot
<ElmerMidd> yes. i feel dirty using windows now...
<Captain_Redbeard> copy/pastebin this for me please: ifconfig output, lsmod output and dhclient output
<ElmerMidd> not possibel. i can't get on the net!
<ElmerMidd> from linux..
<Captain_Redbeard> oh lol
<Captain_Redbeard> cant you paste it into a text file and retrieve it from windows?
<ElmerMidd> that would be possible.
<Captain_Redbeard> or no lol... inwdows can't handle ext3... but maybe your linux can handle NTFS?
<ElmerMidd> no, my windows can handle ext3 ;-)
<Captain_Redbeard> :D
<ElmerMidd> how do i get the dhclient output?
<Captain_Redbeard> well you type: dhclient eth0 and observes what it bounces back to you ;)
<Captain_Redbeard> or better yet
<Captain_Redbeard> sudo dhclient eth0 > outputfile
<Captain_Redbeard> but hmm
<ElmerMidd> ok... i'll give it a try and i'll be back in a few minutes.
<Captain_Redbeard> I'm at work, and I just got off...so maybe I won't be here to answer you
<Captain_Redbeard> but with that information in hand anyone here could sort you out mate
<ElmerMidd> ok. i'll give it a try. Thanks!
<Captain_Redbeard> good luck :)
<ElmerMidd> i think i'll need it... thanks again!
<ElmerMidd> still there redbeard?
<ElmerMidd> got the pastebin-thing ready if you anyone wants to have a look.
<ElmerMidd> http://pastebin.com/d17c7b7c
<ElmerMidd> I don't think the lsmod is to interesting. I can already connect to the router. it's getting past the router that's the problem it seems like...
<jpatrick> ElmerMidd: never seen one of those before, prehaps #kubuntu might help?
 * jpatrick points to the LongPointyStick
<Riddell> ElmerMidd: is that ip address right?  seems strange to get a public address (80.x.x.x) from a private network (10.x.x.x)
<ElmerMidd> hmmm... maybe download.mandriva.com can help? ;-)
<ElmerMidd> the ip is not right. it should be 10.0.0.xxx
<jpatrick> aha!
<Riddell> ElmerMidd: so sounds like there's a rouge dhcp server on your network
<ElmerMidd> i've tried to set it manually, but still no luck.
<ElmerMidd> hmmm... but why can i get internet-access from windows and not from linux then?
<Riddell> tis indeed strange
<ElmerMidd> and annoying!
<ElmerMidd> your ears would bleed if you'd heard me today...
<ElmerMidd> is it possible that it has something to do with the kernel in 7.10? is it possible to apt-get the kernel from 7.04? or would that just cause more problems?
<jpatrick> ElmerMidd: couldn't you manually set the settings?
<ElmerMidd> i've tried. no luck.
<ElmerMidd> no difference. but then again i'm no network wiz...
<jpatrick> neither am I...
<ElmerMidd> it's not often that i experience that it's easier to get on the net from windows than from linux...
<ElmerMidd> i'll doublecheck the manual settings before i start downloading mandriva....
<ElmerMidd> thanks for your time guys!
<DaSkreech> Hi all
<Hobbsee> greetings
 * DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee  and Jucato
<Jucato> live long and prosper!
<ElmerMidd> allright! finally back on the net from linux. now with manual settings.
<ElmerMidd> not sure what i did different :-P
<ElmerMidd> thanks for your time guys! (and girls if any)
 * Hobbsee is, but didnt help :P
<Jucato> you didn't poke with your LongPointyStick.... that's enough help :)
<ElmerMidd> Haha!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ElmerMidd> anyway... off to see what's on the internets today! :-)
<ElmerMidd> bye!
 * DaSkreech ponder the nick ElmerFUD
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: FUD ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Like PingFloyd
<DaSkreech> Kinda name only a geek could love
<jpatrick> ah right
<DaSkreech> Jucato: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071113-opendocument-foundation-closes-up-shop-after-slamming-opendocument-format.html
<DaSkreech> \o/
<Jucato> heh yeah
<DaSkreech> I still don't get the w3c's move for CDF though
<Jucato> you didn't read the interview with the w3c guy?
<Jucato> CDF isn't meant to be a document standard the way ODF is. it's not on the same level
<Jucato> DaSkreech: http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20071109070012244
<DaSkreech> thanks
<Jucato> they had to close shop after that article was released. too much embarrassment :)
<DaSkreech> Well yeah having the general tech community laugh in general direction then turn around and walk off reminds you of oooh say SCO
<Jucato> if you read that article, you'll find out it's more than just the laughter :)
<DaSkreech> The laughter is enough
 * DaSkreech laughs at Mary Jo Foley
<jpatrick> lol
<jcastro> nixternal: ping me when you're around pls!
<mhb> evening
<jpatrick> evin
<mhb> Riddell: combined char input method doesn't work in Kubuntu KDE Hardy, works in GNOME apps
<mhb> Riddell: we already had this kind of bug in Feisty cycle, AFAIK
<Riddell> mhb: mm, could well be that pesky visibility patch in qt
<Riddell> which I was, once again, promised would cause no problems this time
<Riddell> mhb: if you fancy testing remove the patch from qt-x11-free debian/patches/series and recompile
<Riddell> and maybe also recompile kdelibs against it
<mhb> okay, I will do that later
<mikkael> will the next kde4 snapshot be the beta 4 or more recent svn snapshot ?
<Riddell> more recent beta
<sebas> rc you mean? :)
<coreymon77> Riddell: im just curious, is kde4 gonna be default de for hardy
<coreymon77> ?
<sebas> Nope
<jpatrick> coreymon77: no, it's too "unstable" for a Long Term Support release
<Riddell> should be for edubuntu
<coreymon77> hardys lts?
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> will there be supported apt binary pacakges for it?
<Riddell> for the parts in main, otherwise in universe
<coreymon77> man, it really ticks me off when people use a beta and then complain that its unstable
<coreymon77> beta means beta!
<coreymon77> if you dont want to deal with unstable, dont use a beta!
<sebas> Or don't upgrade to Gutsy, in my three cases.
<coreymon77> gutsy aseems fine for me
<coreymon77> im talking about kde4 here, people installing the beta, then complaining that its unstable and buggy
<coreymon77> of course it is! thats why its called beta!
<sebas> It's not that unstable for me.
<sebas> I think in general complaining is a bad thing, though.
<coreymon77> well, the bell just rang
<coreymon77> time to go
<mhb> Riddell: the 05_hidden_visibility patch?
<Riddell> mhb: kubuntu_05_gcc_hidden_visibility.dpatch
<mhb> Riddell: right, thanks
<Riddell> 00list is where is needs to be removed from
<mhb> Riddell: I've recompiled Qt, haven't tested it yet but I guess it is even more likely that it is that patch - my Qt4/KDE4 apps are unaffected
<mhb> Riddell: confirmed, recompiled Qt and newly started KDE apps seem to work fine
<Riddell> mhb: I had a feeling it would cause trouble (again)
<Riddell> mhb: did you need to recompile kdelibs?
<mhb> no
<Riddell> ok, easy enough to revert then
<mhb> what does that patch fix?
<jpatrick> Riddell: would it be an idea to sync k3b-i18n from Debian?
<yuriy> http://liquidat.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/qpackagekit.png <- what's requres supposed to mean?
 * yuriy doesn't like that interface
<jpatrick> yuriy: that's a great question
 * yuriy realizes it's far from complete though
<yuriy> s/requres/requires
 * jpatrick would remove the "i386"s tho
<jpatrick> I mean, it's understood what archtype the things downloading
<Tm_T> Tonio_: you there?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, that should be good
<Riddell> mhb: the patch lets gcc hide a lot of symbols in libraries, which means they load up faster
<mhb> ah
<nixternal> hola
<DaSkreech> aye
<nixternal> booyah!
<nixternal> I aced my c++ project and even gained 15% extra credit
<begert_> nice
<DaSkreech> For doing it in a OS written in C++ instead of VB ?
<nixternal> heck no, cuz my project roxored their socks off
<begert_> what was the project?
<nixternal> it was good though, because I got to actually learn how to use valgrind and gdb a heck of a lot better
<nixternal> this project was part 1 of a distributed backup framework that myself and 2 others decided we would do
<nixternal> I couldn't think of anything original :)
<begert_> still sounds good
<nixternal> and one of the things students brought up that they would like to see done, was a way for them to backup their hard drives in a safe way
<nixternal> we still have a few bugs to work out and would like to extend it from just a few nodes to as many nodes as possible...kind of like a combo of seti@home and bittorrent
<nixternal> seti in the way of multiple systems running the framework, and bittorrent in the way of creating small packets for transfering back and forth between the nodes
<begert_> hmm, thats interesting, do the nodes have a concept of the data, or is it just a chunk of backed up hardrive?
<nixternal> right now just a chunk
<begert_> and multiple nodes would have the same chunk ?
<nixternal> next is getting it to drop off a bit of data at each node, but then putting extra chunks of the same data at different nodes so that in case of a node crash or loss, there will be no data loss
<nixternal> and then after that comes the encryption portion
<begert_> right, thats a pretty sweet project
<begert_> I imgagine the tricky part would be in somehow making sure all chunks are available by all nodes
<nixternal> well, lucky us, if we do decide to go further, there is a company here in Chicago that already does a project similar to ours
<begert_> it would be cool if you could scan the nodes and if a chunk is not found redistribute from a local copy of the back-up
<nixternal> difference being, we want ours to work on any platform
<nixternal> that is what it will do eventually
<begert_> nice
<nixternal> or at least what we would like it to do
<begert_> ;) , time for me to head home from work
<begert_> laterz
<nixternal> later
<nixternal> I still have more class tonight...yay
<nixternal> I can never get a break
<nixternal> dude, I am ready to write my own OS...who's with me? :p
<mhb> nixternal: fat chance
<mhb> nixternal: well maybe, after I prove P=NP I might consider joining your group
<DaSkreech> nixternal: In Java?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: c++
<begert> ahhh, home :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nixternal> java would suck to do a framework in...java is good for one thing, multi-platform, super portable, gui applications
<nixternal> if it doesn't have a gui, then java shouldn't be a choice
<Riddell> dunno about that, it's pretty popular for web server bits
<mhb> the urge... to flame... too strong
<Riddell> I only know one decent GUI app in java
 * sebas blinks
<mhb> java apps are portable, but they usually look out-of-place on most platforms
<mhb> GUI
<mhb> I mean the "swing" API (or whatever it is called, I am no Java exper)
<nixternal> Riddell: j2ee maybe, but not straight java
<mhb> I think with Jambi it might be a bit different, but Jambi's not widely used yet
<nixternal> mhb: you are correct...the swing api is the latest gui api for java...it replaced, or in the process of replacing the awt api gui objects
<nixternal> mhb: jambi makes your app look more KDE
<sebas> Riddell: Which app is that?
<Riddell> sebas: eclipse seems popular
<sebas> Eclipse is a mystery to me.
<nixternal> I mainly use eclipse...w/o a doubt my favorite ide
<nixternal> sebas: I wish I could use KDevelop a lot better than what I can currently
<Riddell> swing is horrific, swt seems passable
<sebas> It's so complex (like the rest of java I know) that I'm afraid of een starting it
<nixternal> Riddell: deffinitely swt over swing any day
<nixternal> one of the projects I am working on now uses swt and thus far it is pretty sharp
<DaSkreech> Java isn't that complex unltil you start building cathedrals
<sebas> Or try to do trivial things
<lnxkde> phh God !!
<lnxkde> a update for kde4
<lnxkde> :/
<DaSkreech> They tagged somethign yesterday?
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: I am donwloading some updates on adept lets see how they work out...
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-15
<even> i want port kde-power-manager developed for kubuntu to archlinux, who can help me with that?
<DaSkreech> even: Hmm?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi KDE 3.96 Tagged --> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.96/
<Tm_T> moo
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Hey!
<Jucato> ...
<DaSkreech> I've been trying to grab you for days
<Jucato> and we didn't even get beta4 packaged :)
<Jucato> so has it been decided if this will be beta5 or rc1?
<Tm_T> beta5 is my guess
<DaSkreech> I think it's RC1
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: People wanted to talk with you :)
<CPrgmSwR2> oh really?
<CPrgmSwR2> brb in 10 minutes
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> ok
<Tm_T> harolddong_: hi
<harolddong_> hey
<harolddong_> I just noticed some updated kdelibs5 packages in the repos
<harolddong_> and poppler
<Tm_T> sounds scary
<harolddong_> does this mean the beta is closer?
<Tm_T> what beta?
<Jucato> might have been beta4 upgrade?
<harolddong_> kde beta 4?
<Tm_T> not that I know
<Tm_T> though, who knows
<Jucato> check the version...
<DaSkreech> We have like a month to release
<Jucato> afaik it should be 3.95 for beta4
<harolddong_> kdelibs 3.95 in the ubuntu repos
<Jucato> then that's beta4, afaik
<harolddong_> but previously you were supposed to get the kde-workspace package and that's not updated
<DaSkreech> isn't 3.96 tagged?
<harolddong_> I'm just trying to figure out if its actually fully or not
<DaSkreech> as soon as CPrgmSwR2 comes back
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<harolddong_> they've had that "within a day or so" message up for a few days now
<harolddong_> *actually released fully or not
<Jucato> harolddong_: think of it this way: every day that passes resets the timer... :)
<harolddong_> so what you're saying is that kde4 beta 4 is the the duke nukem forever of the linux world
<harolddong_> that's meann
<harolddong_> you said it not me
<harolddong_> :P
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> kde4 beta4 has been released Oct 30...
<Jucato> the only problem is the kubuntu packages
<Jucato> nothing to do with kde itself
<harolddong_> yeah yeah I know that\
<harolddong_> but seeing as how I'm kubuntu
<harolddong_> that's all I care about
 * Hobbsee spoke to cprov about the ppa breakage
<Jucato> Hobbsee: something got through it seems
<Jucato> <harolddong_> kdelibs 3.95 in the ubuntu repos
<harolddong_> I mean there are obviously some of the packages in the repos now
<harolddong_> yeah
<harolddong_> so what's missing now is my question
<Hobbsee> yes, -libs might be there
<Hobbsee> is kdebase-workspace there?
<harolddong_> poppler packages updated too
<harolddong_> no like I said workspace isnt
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: back
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: can you join #kdegames ?
<harolddong_> should I just wait to install what's in there now?
<harolddong_> I'm sitting here staring at it
<CPrgmSwR2> Hobbsee: why not scratch kde beta5 and head for kde release canidate 1
<Hobbsee> when's the rc 1 out?
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: so it's been decided to be rc1?
<Hobbsee> because the work's already been done, i think
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I don't know but I can't see how else
<CPrgmSwR2> Hobbsee: RC1 has been tagged 10 hours ago
<Jucato> it's been tagged, although I haven't seen the tagging announcement :)
<DaSkreech> tags cycles are like 2 weeks and it's about a month till 4.0 relelase
<harolddong_> if the work has been done then where is it
<CPrgmSwR2> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/3.96/
<Jucato> DaSkreech: afaik there were some discussion as to whether it should be beta5 or rc1
<Hobbsee> CPrgmSwR2: neat.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah But there is one more release cycle before 4.0
<Jucato> and?
<DaSkreech> RC it and then something comes up you slip the release?
<CPrgmSwR2> RC 2?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hobbsee: anyways I think what is in tags/KDE/3.96 should be packaged in place of beta5
<DaSkreech> That would be on the week of 4.0
<DaSkreech> you would have to slide the release
<Jucato> that's the idea... unless they settle for just 1 RC release
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I guess that's too late for I'm here now :)
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: hey :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: how's kdesudo doing? :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: no big change atm
<Tonio_> Jucato: still a couple of bugs to fix.....
<Jucato> someone was reporting yesterday that "kdesu -u <username> <app>" doesn't work (whereas it used to under the former kdesu)
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's a bug with sudo and not kdesudo
<Jucato> hm.. doesn't sudo -u work with that as well?
<Tonio_> sudo -u <username> doesn't work, while the option exists
<Jucato> ah so it's sudo (again?)
<Tonio_> yep
<Jucato> but I guess right now the biggest "bug" is with the changing permissions thingy?
<Tonio_> Jucato: you mean ?
<Jucato> the old bug? has it been fixed?
 * Jucato hasn't updated lately :P
<Jucato> the one that creates config files in ~/.kde with root ownership instead of the user's
<Tonio_> fixed
<Jucato> great :)
 * Jucato imagines he'll stop receiving e-mails from LP about that bug :D
<Tonio_> there's still a bug with the jumping icon not stopping
<Jucato> oh
<Tonio_> I think _stefans_ is working on this one
 * Jucato hasn't seen _StefanS_ lately...
<Jucato> come to think of it, has been a bit quiet here lately :)
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> hum lots of issues with the buildds......
<Hobbsee> news at 11.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: has there been a decision wrt next meeting date/time?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: erm, no.  i need to.  plan is for sunday
<Jucato> kool
<Jucato> gives me more time to write up a wiki detailing some ideas :)
<Jucato> I'm going to try and bring in some help from the user community as much as possible... not sure if I will succeed :)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Jucato> blog post w/ wiki and forum post coming soonish (today?)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: just in case you're curious and have the time for another longish post: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088690.0  :P
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> Jucato
<Hobbsee> FA's don't do much anyway, so...
<Jucato> heh I wouldn't really know... I've somewhat distanced myself from Ubuntuforums for some time now... too crowded, too much traffic, too GNOMEy :P
<Jucato> my only real ties is being a moderator of our loco subforum :)
 * Nightrose wonders where Hobbsee blogged
<Jucato> once or twice... somewhere :)
 * Jucato waves to Nightrose
 * Nightrose waves back :)
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/23689767.html
<Nightrose> ah thx ;-)
<Nightrose> oO /me feels sorry for Hobbsee...
<Jucato> oh wow... you mean you blog, just not on the Planet? O.o
<Nightrose> Jucato: that was where I was looking for it first ;-)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: my wordpress blog != customers_suck
<Jucato> aaah ok
<Jucato> yeah... I noticed.. customers_suck = group blog?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Jucato> about customers who suck?
<Jucato> duh! :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> don't you read?!?!
<Hobbsee> non-existnat info?  sure!
<moope1> hullo, what are the plans for networking for Heron, Although much better knetworkmanager still needs some sorting out.
<_StefanS_> hi all
<_StefanS_> moope1: I think the only plan is to follow official knm track
<_StefanS_> moope1: I know theyre going to support networkmanager 0.7 in the next knm version
<moope1> _StefanS_: knm track?
<_StefanS_> moope1: their plan is to support the new underlying networkmanager 0.7 with the (new) features it provides
<_StefanS_> moope1: kubuntu will just bundle the newest stable release
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do correct me if I'm wrong
<Hobbsee> that would be the plan
<Hobbsee> although knetworkmanager upstream could likely do with some help
<_StefanS_> yes, and its something thats on my list... although I havent been able to do much lately. We've talked about a redesign of the gui in the WPA(2) Enterprise/Personal settings since they're confusing
<_StefanS_> havent had the time to do mockups and code though :(
<_StefanS_> ah that good lack of time...
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: maybe we should change the topic on kde4 beta4; it has been there for a week or something :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_StefanS_> or is it coming ?
<Hobbsee> unsure
<_StefanS_> uh
<WaltzingAlong> coming in the next day or so
<WaltzingAlong> !!
<_StefanS_> okay great
<moope1> _StefanS_ thanks for the info
<_StefanS_> moope1: no problem, and do ask again if you need more info.. Hobbsee can be of great help too
<_StefanS_> I hope :D
<Hobbsee> i can? :P
<moope1> imho (if there is such a think) the networking is he last real problem kubuntu has
<_StefanS_> moope1: could you explain how you see the problems in the current version?
<_StefanS_> moope1: might help
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: on procedures, people to talk to, responsibilities etc. you know a hell lot more than i do ;)
<Hobbsee> okay, good point :P
<_StefanS_> ;)
<moope1> _StefanS_: Maybe just my wireless card but connecting to a wireless network can take a long time. on occasion, the entire thing dies and it wont connect to anything. Hopping on and off networks seems to cause crashes.
<_StefanS_> moope1: what brand of wireless ?
<_StefanS_> moope1: atheros, intel.. ?
<moope1> broadcom
<_StefanS_> moope1: in a laptop?
<moope1> yup
<WaltzingAlong> or let the user know that settings stored in knetworkmanager/kwallet mean that user has to be logged in, kwallet accessed - some may want systemwide settings
<_StefanS_> moope1: got the chipset version?
<moope1> sure
<moope1> 1 sec
<_StefanS_> WaltzingAlong: you mean if you were to have a machine with wireless used by multiple people?
<_StefanS_> WaltzingAlong: and have network access upon boot
<moope1> BCM4312 802.11 a/b/g (rev 01)
<WaltzingAlong> _StefanS_: mostly the second option; not knetworkmanager's job but new users (and some old ones) may not know that
<moope1> yeah, I was having problems with the wallet thing yesterday, I had entered an incorrect WEP key but it had been stored in the wallet, I have to go in and delete the entry from the wallet.
<moope1> I dont like the wallet, main reason why I dont use konqueror :(
<_StefanS_> moope1: well interaction with the wallet should be improved alot so you can manage the stuff entirely from knm imho,
<_StefanS_> WaltzingAlong: actually it could be solved by having the kcm module for configuring the network adapters, supporting wireless as well
<_StefanS_> WaltzingAlong: and that wireless config should just be active if knm is not running
<WaltzingAlong> _StefanS_: right. networkmanager comes across as the tool to manage the network configure - which it is but per user
<_StefanS_> uhm I need more coffee
<WaltzingAlong> and i am not arguing that knm should also add to /etc/network/interfaces just that the user knows that perhaps upon first use with knm
<_StefanS_> WaltzingAlong: yes definitely something to be looked at
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: isn't this something to be written up as a use case?
<_StefanS_> moope1: you wireless is probably working fine.. I've had similar issues with not being able to connect to anything (seems like nm leaves the wireless in some unknown state)
<_StefanS_> moope1: cant pick up AP or anything
<moope1> No it does work fine, when it happens I use the iw set of tools
<moope1> just gets a bit borked with knm
<moope1> I havent tested yet but when I was using knm in feisty and I tried to manually set gateway and dns it all went really wrong.
<_StefanS_> moope1: so you can reset it back with iw?
<moope1> It works using iw, when it messes up I just use cli
<moope1> abandon it
<moope1> fiddling with it too much usually results it it crashing :)
<_StefanS_> yes unfortunately
<moope1> I like the interface tho :)
<_StefanS_> yes, but its fragile I agree
<moope1> Where should I be writing all this down. I have been using kubuntu for too long without putting somwthing back
<_StefanS_> yes it would be way cool to have it all written down
<moope1> do you have a proper testing procedure?
<_StefanS_> it makes it alot easier to fix because you know the full scope of the problem(s)
<_StefanS_> not as much as ubuntu unfortunately
<moope1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs Ill be spending more time on here :)
<moope1> Just found the "Microsoft has a majority market share" bug :)
<WaltzingAlong> bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<GNUton> Hi!
<jpatrick> hi GNUton
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> hum very strange issue, since this morning my desktop points on /
<Tonio_> can someone confirm ?
 * Jucato waves hi to _StefanS_, Tonio_, jpatrick, GNUton
<_StefanS_> jey you
<_StefanS_> hey you
<Jucato> :)
<GNUton> I've updated KUbuntu some minutes ago, and apt-get has installed the last kdelibs5 package, but the others packages (kdepim kdebase...) missing and i'm unable to compile KDE4 apps..
<GNUton> the linker give me unresolved symbols error..
<GNUton> (for KDE4 packagers maintainer) So please add all the needed packages.
<Hobbsee> they all have to build against the kdelibs stuff.  i'ts ocming.
<jpatrick> GNUton: did you install kdebase-workspace-dev ?
<GNUton> however hello jpatrick, Tonio_, Jucato, Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Tonio_> hi GNUton
<Jucato> Greetings, earthlings!
<Riddell> Tonio_: hardy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;)
<GNUton> Hobbsee: no, i didn't!
<Tonio_> Riddell: same issue with a new user
<GNUton> Hobbsee: i'm installing it now..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ^
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, in kcontrol/path module, clicking on "defaults" sets a /
<Tonio_> Riddell: and changing the value has no effect
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idea what has been changed btw, did you change kdelibs things ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi that didn't happen yesterday after my hardy switch and a reboot, just this morning, I don't know what was changed in between...
<Riddell> Tonio_: try running xdg-user-dirs-update
<Tonio_> Riddell: command not found...
<Tonio_> installing the package and testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to have worked..... at least choosing defaults seems to select the good folders.........
<Tonio_> Riddell: the probably is due to fact that the packaging xdg-user-dirs is not installed by default no ?
<Tonio_> I suspect some change might require the utility to be started ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's started as part of the X session if you have it installed
<Riddell> I should probably make it a depencency of kdelibs
<Tonio_> Riddell: worked, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I suspect that would nice indeed, especially since the package is super little
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to do this ? I'm on contrib day today too
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and to finish adept ftbfs on the buildd, i386 seems broken...........
<Riddell> Tonio_: please do
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Hobbsee> oooh, bad debian.
<Hobbsee> konversation upstream will likely eat them
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they've chucked a svn snapshot of konversation into experimental.
<Riddell> I doubt that'll be a problem, nobody uses experimental unless they really know what's they're in for
<Hobbsee> sho usually expresses great displeasure when any distro distributes any svn version of konversation at all.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sho usually expresses great displeasure with everything
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, there si that.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: he doesn't seem to understand what "free software" means
<Tonio_> whatever you do, as long as it is not based on the standard tarball without any change, is a problem
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised the licencing stuff doesnt say that
<Tonio_> he reacts as if konversation is a proprietary software...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: to be honnest, if there was a good alternative to konversation, I would get rid of it for kubuntu just to get rid of him complaning all the time
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> there seems ot be no good alternative.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: unfortunatelly :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kopete might be a good irc client, I never played with him a lot
<Hobbsee> im clients never make good irc clients.
<jpatrick> I second that^
<sebas> AFAIK, Will Stephenson is working on improving that, Hobbsee
<sebas> They do share a lot of things IMO
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's possible it could be.  but they tend not to
<sebas> Well, purely technical they do
<Riddell> 555555
<Riddell> ~z
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: testing right now :)
<Riddell> ahem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is the cat, again?
<Tonio_> re
<Riddell> Hobbsee: this is screen going silly
<Hobbsee> sure sure.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah, honnestly, it is not bad at all
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: except our default theme that is not nice for irc
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tonio_> well it is a correct irc client
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: to be honnest, I might give a try to make it my default irc client :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio__> Hobbsee: argh, no way to use it as the default client, since when you close the chat window, you leave the channels........... that's bad
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i thought it was something like that.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well acording to sho (once again) that's better as the closing in the systray is eil
<Riddell> he's right there :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's an opinion indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I don't like is that he doesn't accept distros to change the default settings to their needs
<Tonio_> Riddell: thatgoes against free softwares imho
<_StefanS_> maybe he should just change the license and set a $99 price tag on it.
<_StefanS_> see how many that uses it after that :)
<jpatrick> Czessi: kio-ftps revued.
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44608/
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hop
<Hobbsee> Mez: one problem - i'm not a council member :)
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> but they abused it by giving you access to change my level
<Mez> so they're abusic
<Mez> and I thought you were
<Hobbsee> Mez: sorry.  i missed, anyway.  i was going to get gary.
<Hobbsee> no, i've never been on it.
<Mez> Hobbsee, three times?
<Hobbsee> no, just the last couple.
<Hobbsee> hitting the up key out of habit can be bad.
<Hobbsee> (don't ask how many times i've rm -rf'd ~ by accident, thinking it was screen -R )
<jpatrick> anyone else's kde break with gutsy-updates?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what updates were there?
<Tm_T> and which KDE
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I can't remember, that's my problem
<Jucato> how is it broken?
<Tonio_> hey Tm_T
<Jucato> vbox kubuntu gutsy isn't... and it's more or less pristine...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: kio_apt upstream, known?
<jpatrick> Jucato: click konqueror, kontact, nothing happens
<Jucato> ok let me try
<jpatrick> Jucato: scary thing is that there's no debug either
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> jpatrick: worksforme
<jpatrick> lastest updates from today: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44615/
<jpatrick> Jucato: funny, there was like 14 different processes for konqueror, working again now
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: trying to........... not that easy for me to maintain anything :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: any help is welcome :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: concerning the theme for konvi, sho suggested me that one, which I must say, I love : usr/share/apps/adept_batch/adept_batchui.rc
<Tonio_> oups
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tango+Theme+for+Konversation?content=51838
<Jucato> afaik he already added it to the installed themes in SVN
<Tonio_> Jucato: yep, that's why we'll wait for the next stable release to change this
<Jucato> which I also heard he'll do before hardy feature freeze
<Tonio_> Jucato: but as this theme is readable, which is important for me, and graphically rich, which is important for him, let's go with this I'd say
<Tonio_> Jucato: yep that's what I was told too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :)
<nixternal> is it just me, or is there a big Vista banner on kde-look.org at the top?
<vorian> go to my pc . com
<vorian> that's what i see :)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kdevista.png
<vorian> noice
<Hobbsee> nixternal: traitor.
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> tag
<mhb> Hobbsee: guten tag, if that's what you prefer .o)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: not over here... still plain text-based ads by google :)
<Jucato> I'm guessing it depends on the ads served up by google depending on the user :)
<Jucato> hi mhb, Hobbsee, nixternal, Vista
<mhb> hey Jucato, so you've switched from Kubuntu to Vista?
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> almost
<Jucato> j/k :P
<Jucato> I was able to use a Compaq laptop w/ Vista pre-installed for about 2 minutes or so...
<Jucato> not particularly impressed... the menu is a ripoff of kbfx... the "style" of the main menu (single button rather than icon w/ "Start") is a ripoff of KDE...
<jcastro> good morning kubuntu folks!
<Jucato> hallow jcastro
<jcastro> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1072
<Hobbsee> greetings jcastro
<jcastro> this is going to be like one big ongoing open week to get MOTUs, so if you guys want to schedule kubuntu-specific MOTU outreach sessions, please let me know
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: &
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
 * Hobbsee wonders if he has that on highlight.
<Jucato> jcastro: nice first comment on jono's post :P
<mhb> free as in free money...
<jcastro> Jucato: yeah, I'm sure we'll get alot of that for a while, even though we fixed it in a few hours, sigh.
<nixternal> booyahcah
 * nixternal doesn't want to go to school today
<Hobbsee> do my exam instead then
<nixternal> but seeing as I ditched class on Tuesday, I need to go today
<nixternal> Hobbsee: what class?
<Hobbsee> physics - electromagnetism, etc.
<nixternal> no freakin' way
<nixternal> although, I might get lucky in electromagnetism, unless they go super scientific
<Hobbsee> well, you can fail it, or i can, so...
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> well, it *is* physics.
 * Jucato is still traumatized by soldering irons...
<nixternal> Jucato: I have a soldering iron here that will never traumatize
<Jucato> I'd rather use Vista...
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> time for that cold shower in the middle of a very cold night :)
<nixternal> speaking of Vista, I installed Safari on it yesterday, and to say the least, I am not impressed
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
 * Jucato resists the urge to reply to nixternal's post...
<Jucato> "untamed Google ads reveals the person's Google usage patterns" :D
<Jucato> s/reveals/reveal/
<Tonio_> nixternal: what's interesting with safari is the engine
<Tonio_> nixternal: fast and opensource engine
<Tonio_> nixternal: safari UI is very basic
<Jucato> webkit?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: not basic, crippled
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the osx version is not that bad
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I have never used other than OSX version, and it is painnnn
<Tonio_> Tm_T: bah ! not that much in my opinion
<Tm_T> yup
<Tonio_> Tm_T: of course I prefer konqueror, but honnestly, webkit is today way better than khtml
<Tm_T> hm
<Tm_T> perhaps
<Tonio_> I can't wayt for kde4 to be able to use konqueror with webkit
<Tm_T> but without proper UI it's nothing
<mhb> Tonio_: you'll wait for quite some time before that happens
<mhb> Tonio_: Kubuntu 9.04 maybe
<Tonio_> mhb: according to what I read, it looks like both khtml and webkit will be available
<Riddell> mhb: what makes you say that?
<mhb> hmm, perhaps my information were outdated, because last time I read info about WebKit, they were going for it once it is in Qt4...
<Riddell> yes
<mhb> that means it first would have to go into Qt4.X, then into KDE and the transition takes time
<Riddell> qt 4.4 is due around march/april
<Riddell> and the kpart is in svn (dunno how well it works mind)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpart for kde3 ? :)
<mhb> if it's the typical KDE "testing" stability, then I wouldn't even bother trying it :o)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<mhb> their "beta" is what I'd call alpha
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok :'(
<Tonio_> mhb: pre-alpha concerning kde4
<Tonio_> I didn't understand too why calling this "beta"
<Riddell> it's being done by trolltech, not KDE
<mhb> yes, but KDE has to integrate it, which might be the bottleneck IMHO ... the guys will rather concentrate on fixing bugs elsewhere in KDE4.0
<Riddell> KDE doesn't have to do anything, we just set the webkit kpart as default
<mhb> which means the new exciting features get delayed, and delays are squared in the free software world
<mhb> Riddell: I guess I'm too pessimistic. Let's see how it turns out!
<begert_> hey people
<seele> is anything going to happen with the grub config ui or is that unlikely?
<seele> i know there were issues with updates resetting config files
<mhb> seele: it's cursed, all the people that offered help with it while I was doing GSoC lost their interest eventually
<mhb> seele: its fate is tied with the GNOME counterpart, which was created during this UDS and I think it's in universe
<Jucato> doesn't Ubuntu have one already?
<mhb> err, s/UDS/SoC
<mhb> seele: ^^
<Jucato> (answers my Q too)
<seele> mhb: ah
<begert_> if I am trying to get involved with Kubuntu development, is it kind of a waste to dig into KDE4 (waste may be a harsh word)
<seele> ouch, don't let troy hear that
<Jucato> that depends. what part of Kubuntu development are you trying to get involved with at this point?
<begert_> I would like to try and touch all aspects to get a feel for what I might most be interested in
<begert_> I like triaging and maybe eventually bug fixing
<begert_> I like to test software
<Jucato> well I think at this point in time, most of the KDE 4 plans for Kubuntu revolve around packaging it and figuring out how to do the transition from KDE 3 to KDE 4
<begert_> I also think packaging could be interesting
<Jucato> although it will only be until Kubuntu 8.10 that we'll ship KDE 4 as the default
<begert_> right, so i can see where keeping up to date on how KDE4 is coming along, I want a more immediate way of contributing.....if that makes sense
<Jucato> makes perfect sense :)
<Jucato> you can always focus on the here and now problems :)
<Jucato> let's see.... there's bug triaging and fixing, packaging, documentation, helping mhb...
<Jucato> fixing adept..
<begert_> heh
 * Jucato is not really the person to hand out junior jobs
<begert_> I know there are lots of places to help, and have read what i think is most of the HOWTO type stuff
<Jucato> I guess it helps narrow things down if you have a particular are of interest or talent/skill/knowledge
<begert_> I just still find that I am having trouble seeing how to jump in
<begert_> well, I am a C++ programmer
<Jucato> oooh that's a big plus :)
<begert_> I don't know a ton about linux
<Jucato> begert_: you've read this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
 * begert_ doesn't claim to be a great C++ programmer
<Jucato> heh you're definitely a better one that I am
 * Jucato claims to still be a C++ student
<Jucato> begert_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup has some of the goals for hardy
<Jucato> and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyKde4 as well
<begert_> yea, I think I have read through that
<begert_> I have a launchpad account and have submitted/half triaged a few bugs
<Jucato> hm.. not knowing what else to suggest, I'd say continue with the bug triage and try to see if you could fix some of them :)
<begert_> true :P
<Jucato> Riddell, nixternal: if you have any ideas for junior jobs/low hanging fruits for begert_
<Jucato> mhb: you too :)
<Jucato> in the meantime.. brb :)
<begert_> i suppose it could help if I came in here with a specific bug and asked on best ways to triage and whatnot
<begert_> can't do much right now since I am at work :P
<mhb> begert_: that is a nice way to learn ... find a bug that bothers you personally (and you can reproduce it), try to triage it and if you don't know, come here and ask
 * Jucato wonders what mhb's bug number is...
<Jucato> hm.. brb..
<begert_> sounds about right...
<mhb> Jucato: I am the bug that bothers you? :o)
<Jucato> ah wait... I can't reproduce that bug... so that's off my list :P
<mhb> begert_: it's quite hard to fix bugs unless you can reproduce them on your machine
<Jucato> it's hard to fix bugs that can't be reproduce anywhere too :)
<begert_> yea, I imagine one of the hardest things is finding a bug that I can reproduce
<nixternal> Jucato: dev jobs? or any job?
<Jucato> not for me :P
<Jucato> for begert_. he knows C++!!!!!
 * jpatrick does too
 * nixternal does three
 * Jucato does minus one
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> time to learn gtkmm :P
<nixternal> you are getting there young jedi
 * Jucato dies
<nixternal> eww
 * nixternal helps Jucato die
 * nixternal gives him vista premium on a 486
<Jucato> heh yeah I'm getting there... if I can only stop myself from writing stuff... :P
<jpatrick> nixternal: could you revu kopete-thinklight on revu?
<nixternal> when I get home I can
<Jucato> anyway, off to bed w/ me
<Jucato> oh you didn't play hooky? :D
<nixternal> I came to class today thinking we were in a the lecture hall and not the lab...so right now I am using XP and Putty
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> I guess I could review
<nixternal> Host '3LockBox', running Linux 2.6.22-14-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 2200 MHz; Up: 1d+17:26; Users: 1; Load: 0.03; Free: [Mem: 423/941 Mio] [Swap: 863/863 Mio] [/: 11461/14084 Mio] [/boot: 93/122 Mio] [/home: 37381/41301 Mio] [/media/maxtor: 142410/150230 Mio]; Vpenis: 93.4 cm;
<nixternal> I think pbuilder or sbuild is on this machine
<jpatrick> nixternal: it pbuilds fine, just needs an ack :)
<nixternal> can't login to revu though
<nixternal> can I ack here for you?
<nixternal> did they finally fix revu so Lintian doesn't cry about the distro anymore
<jpatrick> sure :) I think apachelogger would like it
<jpatrick> yep
<nixternal> I wonder whos idea it was to just whip up these useless man pages
<nixternal> all they do is eventually create bug reports
<nixternal> I think it is stupid..wtf do gui apps need man pages anyays when they typically have a much more extensive help document with them
<apachelogger> +1
<nixternal> I think whoever made that rule up is stupid
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, revu is eating my uploads -.-
<jpatrick> apachelogger: explains the freaky khalkhicards thing
<nixternal> this is a freakin' plugin at that....right apachelogger? honestly, I would remove the man page, and if someone bitches, give um the thumb :p
 * nixternal goes to -motu to raise hell
 * apachelogger gives lintian and linda the thumb
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, something's really strange about that as well
<jpatrick> nixternal: I think it's binary-must-have-man
<apachelogger> anyway, I reuploded... but since revu is eating my uploads
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> all binary
 * apachelogger updates his oxygen kde3 port
<nixternal> there, I made my rant, and it is only a matter of time until someone says "because Debian says so"
<nixternal> jpatrick: it is, and it is stupid
<jpatrick> apachelogger: and is the plug a binary.. or a .so file? :>
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I has not clue
<apachelogger> good I love stupid sentences :D
<nixternal> jpatrick: it creates a binary
<nixternal> even has its own config ui
<jpatrick> odd, I thought it would just make a .so would kopete grabs
<nixternal> creates that too
<apachelogger> so, who do I have to send the cookies to, to get revu fixed?
<mhb> nixternal: why are you upset, google ads remember your !nixternal phrase, that's all
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> apachelogger: nix the man page and you get my ack!
<nixternal> there be no /usr/bin binary
<apachelogger> nixternal: revu is eating my uploads, so I can't remove it
<nixternal> jeesh...getting the lib deps takes longer than building the actual package :)
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> that stinks...can you put it somewhere that jpatrick can grab it and upload it?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: how about I remove it here and upload?
 * nixternal hopes that his pyqt4 book will be in the mailbox when he gets home
<nixternal> that will work too :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: would be even better if you could direct me to a revu admin so I get my uploads fixed :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ask siretart on -motu
<nixternal> jpatrick: hey, before you upload, you might want to strip the *.la from it
<nixternal> no biggy, but it will eventually need it
<nixternal> it doesn't create a binary..I was wrong...just 2 .so and 2 .la files as well as the kcfg and desktop files
<nixternal> ahh, I was wrong once again
<nixternal> this is so stupid
<nixternal> |45|46|47|51|                                                                                     Tm_T
<nixternal> Freenode@#kubuntu-devel:~$
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> Putty and right clicking is weird
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering
<nixternal> it does create a binary -> kopete_thinklight_fixpermissions
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> just wanted to say that :D
<nixternal> and it is in /usr/bin, so according to the idiots who made up the ruls, you need to have a man page I guess
<nixternal> haha, don't try and install that plugin on a headless server :p
<nixternal> my window just filled up with deps it needs to install first :)
<nixternal> jpatrick and apachelogger: only recommendation is the removal of the 2 .la files that are created from the .deb
<jpatrick> nixternal: what's wrong with .la files?
<nixternal> jpatrick: we remove them from packages, we don't use nor install them anymore
<jpatrick> ah, and what's the rule?
<jpatrick> post-build:: ?
<nixternal> I am trying to remember
<nixternal> I think I just created .install files and never added the .la files
<nixternal> usr/lib/kde3/*.so
<nixternal> usr/share
<nixternal> +/* to that one
<nixternal> and usr/bin/*
<nixternal> that would install everything but the .la files
<jpatrick> ok will do
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=649
<apachelogger> nixternal: really, cdbs should remove the la's
<nixternal> apachelogger: I think you are right, I can't remember how you go about it right now
<nixternal> I have my notes on it in my laptop, which is about 15 miles from me right now :(
<apachelogger> online storage++
<nixternal> shush :)
<jpatrick> ssh++
<nixternal> I setup an svn server at home just for that 2 months ago, and guess what? I haven't even used it yet :0
<nixternal> shh++
<nixternal> ;P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: uploaded!
<apachelogger> jpatrick++
<apachelogger> thanks
<jpatrick> apachelogger: no, insanity's not here ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering who's fault that is :P
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, how many packages to go until I may become a master?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: how long have you been packaging for?
<jpatrick> I think they want quality not quantity
<apachelogger> now, do I do bad quality? ;-)
<jpatrick> not at all
<nixternal> apachelogger: how come you aren't a MOTU yet?
<nixternal> is it because you concentrate on KDE packages only? :p
 * apachelogger is frightened of being reject :P
<apachelogger> really, that would be hell embarrassing
<jpatrick> why?
<nixternal> when I went for MOTU, 2 people brought up the whole "you only do KDE packages, why?" I was like "I hate gnome!"
<jpatrick> I had the spanish inquistion at my application :(
<apachelogger> jpatrick: the amarok guys would mess with me for the next 2 years or something
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> persia drilled me
<nixternal> I don't have any need, let alone want, to do any gnome packages, unless someone needs my help
<apachelogger> nixternal: I actually thought about doing some GNOME packages as wel
<jpatrick> apachelogger: well the kubuntu guys are behind you here :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: do a couple so you can say "see, I am well diversed" :p
<apachelogger> never bad to show support for the freedesktop in general, I guess ;-)
<apachelogger> nixternal: aye :D
<nixternal> hehe
<Nightrose> hehe apachelogger we would not
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> we love you - don´t you know?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: 50 bucks eean would do :P
<Nightrose> hehe ok maybe eean would
<jpatrick> apachelogger: seriously, I think khalkhicards hates me :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44631/
<jpatrick> btw, that's the upload you just did^
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger fetches again from revu
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> revu hates me
<apachelogger> really bad
<jpatrick> god, they're getting our kde pkgers..
<nixternal> whois they?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ah, wait.. it's working now
<apachelogger> it is?
<jpatrick> yeah
 * apachelogger tries again
<stdin> Woot! just make my first Qt app from scratch :D
<apachelogger> jpatrick: still doesn't do for me
<nixternal> stdin: what did you make?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: pbuilding fine here
<stdin> nixternal: it's just a little thing that lets you type in a command and then it runs it and displays the output
<nixternal> coolio
<apachelogger> jpatrick: aye, I was missing a file :P
 * apachelogger should start reading
<nixternal> my first one was an immitation of the old error message, that when you would go to click OK, the window would move so you couldn't click it
<nixternal> :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: use dget dscfilelocation.dsc ;)
<stdin> nixternal: http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/9431/runan1.png :)
<apachelogger> yeah, I'm doing that now :P
<nixternal> that looks purty
<stdin> that's without using any designer, all code :)
<nixternal> now extend on it, have it connect to a server and automatically run cronjobs that destroy the world
<nixternal> :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no world destruction!
<apachelogger> if ye destroy it, we have nothing to take control over
<apachelogger> which makes my motives kinda invalid
<stdin> where's that <QNuclearBom> include now?
<nixternal> hahaha
<stdin> missing the "b", but you got it
<nixternal> I need to find a nice exfoliation kit for men...my face is so dry
<stdin> I tried to follow the KDE development tutorials, but they quickly went way over my head. so I tried the Qt ones and it's going well so far
<apachelogger> http://www.gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/GBirthday?content=68443 I so don't wanna package a gtk python app -.-
<nixternal> hehe
<jpatrick> apachelogger: no reason to fix these? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44634/
<apachelogger> you know the problem with having a package in revu for 6 months is, that you tend to forget things
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I'll fix that
<lnxkde> hey guys
<lnxkde> someone can give me a hand with a deb I am making..?
<lnxkde> I am tring to make a deb of libgpod
<lnxkde> and amarok wont see it
<lnxkde> I did the first one with a plain ./configure
<lnxkde> [13:46] <lnxkde> and the second try was with a ./configure --sysconfdir=/etc
<bddebian> Heya
<lnxkde> not sure if I am confguring it right because amarokwont see the lib...
<jpatrick> lnxkde: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<lnxkde> :s
<lnxkde> ok
<Riddell> apt-get install libgpod-dev ?
<lnxkde> Riddell: I am making my own deb and amarok I am using the deb provided for feisty
<gnomefreak> anyone have aworking build of amarok2 yet?
<lnxkde> If this work I will dance naked on the channel
<Riddell> gnomefreak: apachelogger did have packages of it, but they seem to have got lost somewhere in New queue
<gnomefreak> the ones that were there during gutsy i took and they failed to build unless he uploaded new ones
<Riddell> yes, it would be very out of date by now
<apachelogger> not even build actually
<apachelogger> due to plasma
<apachelogger> but, I'm probably going to release alpha1 around christmas
<lnxkde> dint work..
<lnxkde> :(
<gnomefreak> thank god
<lnxkde> lol
<gnomefreak> i feared watching you dance
<gnomefreak> error?
<lnxkde> deb instakked nicely
<lnxkde> but when I open amarok I get
<lnxkde> libgpod.so.2: cant not be found
<gnomefreak> and you installed libgpod-dev
<lnxkde> ....
<lnxkde> no deb of taht made by check install
<gnomefreak> 12:48 <         Riddell > apt-get install libgpod-dev ?
<gnomefreak> looks needed as build-dep if he told you to install it
<lnxkde> no no I know the problem now :S
<lnxkde> new vercion of lib
<gnomefreak> than install the binary of libgpod unless you use gdebi for kde
<gnomefreak> ah
<lnxkde> libgpod.so.3
<lnxkde> is the actually
<lnxkde> so let see if works as a copy :D
<gnomefreak> that would do it
<gnomefreak> yay its done uploading wait 30 minutes and see if revu works
<lnxkde> weeeeeeeee
<lnxkde> time for the dance
<lnxkde> buahahhaha
 * gnomefreak runs away holding eyes
<lnxkde> hehe this is nice the thing is that no artwork on my ipod now :s
<lnxkde> but at lest I can have the music
<lnxkde> :D
<lnxkde> darn Ipod claseics 6Gen
<lnxkde> Riddell: we will have beta5 kde4 packges?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: W: khalkhi-cards: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/khalkhicards
<apachelogger> don't we love it
<jpatrick> apachelogger: why did you remove it?
<lnxkde> bbl going to work now :D
<apachelogger> jpatrick: nixternal wouldn't like it
<apachelogger> on the other hand
<jpatrick> well..
<apachelogger> I might not be trusthworthy today
<apachelogger> <-- serious brain demange from god knows what
<apachelogger> really, I'm not
<apachelogger> jpatrick: the app has exactly one thing which would be reason to include a manpage: khalkhicards -->_UID_<---
<apachelogger> still, is it really worth it
<jpatrick> apachelogger: just put in the man page
 * apachelogger restores the manpage
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kopete-otr new upstream, package update, bugfix
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'm eating right now, I'll get on it asap
<apachelogger> jpatrick: oh, enjoy your meal :)
 * apachelogger notes that packaging a gnome is sort of more work than kde, because of all the deps
<apachelogger> bah, total waste of time .... missing dependency -.-
<jpatrick> apachelogger: khalkhi-cards approve but! Add a .install to remove the .la file
<Riddell> make sure it keeps working if you do that
<jpatrick> Riddell: but, why remove them?
<Riddell> well indeed
<jpatrick> apachelogger: kopete-otr FTBFS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44647/
<jpatrick> Czessi: kio-ftps gets a +1 from me
<Czessi> jpatrick: thanks :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: oh, and maybe the changes to the khalkhi.desktop should be in a .diff
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: yo
<apachelogger_> re
<apachelogger_> stupid austrian ISP
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you get me messages?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: about removing th las
<apachelogger> s/th/the
<jpatrick> apachelogger: and maybe the changes to the .desktop should go into a diff
<jpatrick> kopete-otr FTBFS: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/44647/ too
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, -otr is for hardy :P
<apachelogger> but I'll not continue work on khalkhi, I'm just not of any use today
<apachelogger> ... I thought the .desktop changes are in a diff...
<jpatrick> apachelogger: oh, damn my eyesight, should kubuntu_01_fix_desktop_file.patch then
<apachelogger> 01_kubuntu, or?
<apachelogger> first the number for order of processing
<jpatrick> no kubuntu_0* is for Kubuntu patches
<apachelogger> okay
 * jpatrick makes a hardy pbuild
<jpatrick> hallo hunger
<hunger> Hi there.
<ryanakca> Ummm... are the beta 4 packages out yet?
<mhb> Riddell: t-shirted mhb greets you
<jpatrick> mhb: don't you usually wear tshirts? :>
<mhb> jpatrick: I do, but this one is special
<mhb> jpatrick: you don't have many Google Summer of Code T-Shirts lying around
<mhb> jpatrick: at least I don't .o)
<jpatrick> ah, cool
<Tm_T> nixternal: ?
<Riddell> mhb: man, I'm so jelous
<mhb> Riddell: shouldn't you have one, too?
<Riddell> hopefully soon
<jpatrick> kwwii: is there a src version of the kubuntu-leaflet?
<kwwii> jpatrick: I probably have an svg of the version that I made, not sure which one you mean though
<jpatrick> the one in /usr/share/example-content/kubuntu-leaflet.png
<kwwii> yes, I have one somewhere...kinda late here though, going to bed soon...ping me tomorrow and perhaps I can find the orig svg
<jpatrick> ah, me too, and thank you :)
<kwwii> np
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-16
<gnomefreak> how would i run lintian/linda on sources befor ei upload to revu?
<stdin> run it on the .dsc
<stdin> or the .changes
<gnomefreak> lintian file.dsc?
<gnomefreak> or file.changes
<stdin> yep
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<stdin> either
<antoneeo> hi, can anyone shed some light on the release date of kde4 beta4 for gutsy? something i'm sure has never been asked before here.. :)
<Hobbsee> when it's done.
<antoneeo> apparently.
<Hobbsee> i think the plan is to go to beta 5 / whatever they're calling it.
<nosrednaekim> antoneeo: its dead easy to compile it from SVN
<antoneeo> won't RC1 be out on november 20?
<antoneeo> nosrednaekim: i did try, but my system is overheating constantly when compiling. but that's my own prob... so, for my part, i gotta wait :(
<nosrednaekim> antoneeo: :D
<antoneeo> Hobbsee: hmm, well i guess it would be smarter for the kubuntu krew to wait for the next beta/rc as that seems to be far along
<antoneeo> :-( :-)
<nosrednaekim> antoneeo: you could try to find someone who has already compiled it and grab it off of them ;)
<antoneeo> nosrednaekim: that might work
<antoneeo> nosrednaekim: if only time came in bigger bags :)
<nosrednaekim> antoneeo: I'd offer myself, but I think you'd find it painful to grab it over my dial-up :D
<antoneeo> nosrednaekim: thanks for the thought!
<antoneeo> i suppose i'll just use the time to continue my qt4 book, then
<antoneeo> nosrednaekim: how is it, though? the fabled beta4? =)
<DaSkreech> antoneeo: Near usable
<antoneeo> *giddy*
<nosrednaekim> antoneeo: i'm using svn... work fairly well,most plamsa problems
<antoneeo> very nice
<antoneeo> can't hardly wait :)
<nosrednaekim> kwin compisting even works.
<antoneeo> regarding the svn procedure: do you really need to build Qt, too? because when i didn't, i got that /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/crypto admin error...
<nosrednaekim> antoneeo: no,you don't need to build qt, but you do need to build kdelibs as root
<antoneeo> ...i got that error when building kdesupport, that is. which i thought wasn't necessary to build (according to KDE techbase) until i hit an error when building kdebase (somewhere around runtime) -- that was when i opened my windows and the cpu didn't overheat
<antoneeo> hmm, okay
<antoneeo> but... when i build kdelibs5 as root from svn, won't that interfere later with the next repo beta/rc?
<antoneeo> and: how would i have to change the kdelibs build recipe from http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs ?
<jdong> Tonio_: hey you gonna do anything exciting with KT 2.2.3? I'm getting clamoring about it over at upstream's forums so I'm thinking about bumping our Hardy packaging to 2.2.3
<DaSkreech> KT?
<DaSkreech> Torrent?
<jdong> yeah, KTorrent
<jdong> sorry bout that
 * jdong build tests :)
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> good night :)
<jdong> Tonio_: unpoke, I just packaged it, bug #163041 if you are interested
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163041 in ktorrent "[SPONSOR] Ktorrent 2.2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163041
<Tonio_> jdong: hey ;)
<Tonio_> just woke up, hi everyone
<jdong> Tonio_: morning :)
<jdong> long time no see!
<Tonio_> jdong: true ! how are you ?
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll revue and upload kt right now
<jdong> Tonio_: oh I'm hanging in there, swamped with schoolwork but still managing to burn time in here :)
<jdong> Tonio_: thanks muchly.... those KTorrent folks tend to be real fidgety with not geting the latest version
<jdong> in fact at upstream's forums it tends to be a race of which distro gets packages out first :D
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> jdong: kt uploaded
<jdong> Tonio_: thanks!
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: which package is used to create those "Music" and "Videos" folder at the root of $HOME ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: french translation needs improvements, and there is also a very little problem with one icon I'd like to fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: apt-file seems not to work with hardy yet, so finding the good package isn't that easy :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, that's kdelibs
<mhb> Tonio_: xdg-user-dirs?
<Tonio_> mhb: yep, but that's been added to kdelibs by Riddell
<Tonio_> mhb: and there is a very little bug with an icon for "documents"
<Tonio_> mhb: try to save a file for example with kate
<Tonio_> mhb: do you get an icon for the "document" part ?
<Tonio_> hardy needed of course
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't
<Tonio_> don't get the icon or don't have hardy ? ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: get the icon
<mhb> I've edited those .directory files in the past, so I don't know if it's not me
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll make a point with riddell on that point :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: was thinking about that
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't patch 93 and 94 should be merged ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: both are doing the same thing with the same code in it
<Tonio_> except Documents isn't done the same way than other directories....
<Tonio_> mhb: the point is that the patches should be merged ihmo, but I'd like Riddell's opinion before doing so since I'm curious why mandriva does it that way
<mhb> Tonio_: ah
<Tonio_> they are doing 2 differents way for the same result : adding folders in the user $HOME and an entry in the speedbar
<Tonio_> I don't really understand why btw
<mhb> Tonio_: well that's what the speedbar is for, isn't it? It's easier to go to those folders that way, and you can find them even without it (in GTK dialogs or so)
<Tonio_> mhb: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed the kdebluetooth obex server problem someone reported here last week, it'll work now
<Hobbsee> what's the name of the kcm module that lets you turn the kde sound system on or off?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: rock on :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: that flower pic
 * _buz wonders at the last part of the topic :P
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | KDE4 Beta 4 packages delayed because of Personal Package Archive build issues
<mhb> _buz: better? :o)
<_buz> yeah that makes more sense :(
<mhb> _buz: I'm not happy about it either, but KDE4 packaging is Riddell's and nixternal's turf, and when PPA does something funky nobody outside Canonical can do anything about it
<GNUton> hi
<Riddell> Tonio_: fixed in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> mhb: they're tracking it down.
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's fixed in gutsy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: "I just fixed the kdebluetooth obex server problem"
<Tonio_> Riddell: hardy not gutsy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also have found a very strange issue with kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> Riddell: it doesn't load locales
<Riddell> so gutsy works fine?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, buggy
<Tonio_> Riddell: would like a fix for gutsy ? that seems minor issue for me....
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've no idea what the issue in gutsy is
<Tonio_> Riddell: transfert a file with bluetooth doesn't work from the remote device to the computer
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed that for hardy, there was a missing binary in the package
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno if you'd like to get a fix for gutsy
<Riddell> sounds like the sort of thing that ought to be fixed, especially if it's just adding a line to a .install file
<Tonio_> okay I'll propose a fix then
<MidMark> I have a process that take 100%, but top doesn't show it, how can I do to discover it?
<MidMark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/162649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162649 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Abnormal CPU load and fan" [Undecided,New]
 * Hobbsee notes that the original guy does not know how to file good bugs at all
<MidMark> yes you're right
<Hobbsee> his other one is spectacularly bad.
<Hobbsee> MidMark: does baltix use update-manager?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: sorry haven't understood
<MidMark> what are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: the bug with 86 dupes, about the memory management.
<Hobbsee> people are screaming over it being marked as invalid.  which section got it marked as that?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: looks like you can close https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/32853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32853 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 "installing NVIDIA non-free binary package requires manual configuration" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Hobbsee> mark gutsy as fixed, the others as wontfix.
<Hobbsee> MidMark: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/146932 doesn't have enough information.  pleasefix.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146932 in debconf "package debconf 1.5.14 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]
<MidMark> Hobbsee: now installing nvidia-glx-new change also xorg.conf?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: read the bottom of the bug.  and unbreakable X
<MidMark> Hobbsee: for what I know this bug is not fixed
<MidMark> xorg.conf is not automatically changed
<Hobbsee> MidMark: which one?
<Hobbsee> does it even rely on an xorg.conf anymore?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: wait please, one bug at once
<MidMark> too much confusion
<MidMark> bug 32853
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32853 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 "installing NVIDIA non-free binary package requires manual configuration" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32853
 * Hobbsee is going through your bugs, and asking for information.
<Hobbsee> yes.
<MidMark> if you install the driver the xorg.conf isn't changed
<Hobbsee> what i'm saying - does it even rely on the xorg.conf anymore anyway?
<MidMark> I think installing the driver shouldn't change the xorg.conf, but yes, this could be changed via system settings -> video settings
<Hobbsee> it should all just work now.
<Hobbsee> without the xorg.conf.
<Hobbsee> this is part of the stuff about the new xorg, with unbreakable X.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: ok honestly I haven't tested the new unbreakable X
<Hobbsee> then perhaps you should.
<Hobbsee> it's in gutsy.
<Hobbsee> before you tell me that it doesnt work
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I have said: "For what I know this bug is not fixed", the sentence is true I think, isn't?
<Hobbsee> sure, but it's useless :)
<Hobbsee> it's assumed that when you come to say that bugs arent fixed, that you're at least using the latest stable, if not hte development version
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I have gutsy in fact, but I haven't tryed this particular new x.org system, for example I have tested gdebi and it sucks a lot (sorry but it's the truth) don't know who decided to put it instead of service menu
<Hobbsee> WFM.
<Hobbsee> you havent said what sucks about it yet, but i do agree with the one bug i saw about it.
<MidMark> ok one bug at once, let's close the xorg, so you say that now you install the nvidia package and? it also change the xorg?
<Hobbsee> dunno.  apparently so, based on what the last person has said.
<Hobbsee> and it was one of the features of bulletproof X.
<MidMark> last person talk about wireless that is completely OT and I haven't understood well, much confusion, I post a question
<Hobbsee> you said to stay on one bug at once.
<Hobbsee> in the xorg bug, the last person said that it worked in gutsy.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: can also be that Gutsy recognized the card and changed xorg.conf in the update process and not in the package ;) or I'm wrong?
<Hobbsee> i'm not an x master
<Hobbsee> but that's quite possible. *shrug*
<Hobbsee> would be odd, though.
<Hobbsee> well, no, wait, hang on.
<Hobbsee> think about what you've said
<Hobbsee> all a dist-upgrade does is upgrade the packages, including Xorg.
<Hobbsee> so your either/or there is actually the same thing.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: let me ask to a friend of mine that yesterday have installed nvidia driver on Gutsy
<MidMark> ok now he is not online, I will ask later, go on with gdebi
<MidMark> the problem for me that was on Feisty (regression) too is
<MidMark> you cannot install packages with dependencies one to the other, like for example google earth
<MidMark> Edgy was the last kubuntu that let you do this
<Hobbsee> patches welcome for gdebi, then.
<Hobbsee> it also doesnt search the repository for the package it's missing too.  *sigh*>
<MidMark> gdebi is only useful when you install ONE package then yes
<MidMark> but not very common
<Hobbsee> so, make it smarter.
<Hobbsee> it has to be fixed for ubuntu anyway.  code duplication is bad.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: if I show you what something isn't good I haven't to patch everythings, also I really don't know anything about these projects, my question is: before changing something that works change with something that at least do the same things as predecessor, if better ok, but not worse :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you like adept to show a passive popup near the systray when new updates are available ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: same way you are prompted with the restricted manager, to invite people to click
<MidMark> and gdebi is a very step backward than service menu, very nice to see, very useless
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would be nice for noobs I guess
<Hobbsee> MidMark: it has a lot of other useful stuff in it.  to go back to service menu would also be a step backwards
<Hobbsee> MidMark: if you want to see it fixed now, then fix it.  learn the skills as required.  it's quite simple.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: your opinion, would that be a good idea ?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: you can't expect volunteers to do your bidding.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that works nicely in ubuntu already.  based on the nature of the updates, its' probably a good thing.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I only expect good choice, none has to be on my bidding
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay, will do then
<Hobbsee> MidMark: can you still install the service menu stuff?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: yes I have reinstalled service menu and I'm ok for now, but I only thought about other people that don't know this
<Hobbsee> then fix it for them
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think not, it would get in the way too much
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if it just appears once in a kde session
<Tonio_> Riddell: note that there are not that many updates on a stable release, that's my concern
<Tonio_> Riddell: a noob wouldn't know where to click to perform updates
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, ubuntu does this too
<Tonio_> only once in a session of course, no prompt every 5 minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you mean by "in the way too much" ?
<Riddell> the ubuntu one gets in my way a lot I find
<Riddell> if I want to upgrade I will, I don't want it to hassle me about it
<MidMark> Hobbsee: ok who I have to ping for gdebi?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but how if you don't know how to ?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: have a look at whoever's uploaded it
<Hobbsee> MidMark: but be warned, you'll probably need to write the code for it, if they're off doing other things
<MidMark> Hobbsee: coding is not the problem, coding without breaking things yes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the icon that comes in the systray is not obviously to update the computer
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my concern
<Riddell> Tonio_: no but it's obviously for something, being a warning sign and all
<Riddell> there's a tooltip
<Riddell> I don't see a reason to go against the ubuntu HCI principle of "don't get in my way"
<Riddell> (even if ubuntu does it)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum... well I don't know any os (except kubuntu) that doesn't prompt you to update somehow
<Tonio_> Riddell: why do we do it for the restricted manager then ?
<Tonio_> same logic, if I want to disable proprietary things, I'll do it, no need to get in my way
<Tonio_> that makes sense, but makes things a bit obfusctated for new users imho....
<Tonio_> some people might not even see the icon.... (some people are like informatics handicaped :/)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not talking about a popup that stays here until you click on it, just once that comes 10 seconds only once in the session to invite you to perform updates
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you consider this getting in your way ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to insist, I'd like to understand were, according to you, is the limit
<Tonio_> Riddell: and imho, if most other OS does it (osx...) that may be usefull regarding to usability no ?
<Riddell> I'm unsure about restricted manager too, but that's only ever once
<Riddell> update manager would be every time there's an update
<Riddell> and more popups == badness
<Hobbsee> which tend to be somewhat important.
<Riddell> now maybe if it were combined with the restricted manager one somehow, that would be more interesting
<Riddell> weren't we ment to have a meeting this week?
<Hobbsee> oh, shit, it's saturday already
<Hobbsee> my week is so screwed up.
<Hobbsee> i have an exam on *saturday*.
<Riddell> revise!
<Hobbsee> have already been doing so
<Hobbsee> few things have come up, which makes study hard though
<WaltzingAlong> but at the same time it is not so imperative that users install the updates (say compared to oh ms windows 3,4, or 5)
<MidMark> no please don't popup
<MidMark> or at least put a "don't popup" option
<WaltzingAlong> and that would be for only users in the admin group anyway, right;
<Hobbsee> WaltzingAlong: hell no :)
<jpatrick> jdong, Tonio_: why was ktorrents -0ubuntu2 uploaded before 1?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: was it ?
<jpatrick> does anyone know a Matvey Kozhev?
<jpatrick> kwwii: do you have time to send me the svg for the leaflet?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: nick is familiar.  look it up on lp
<DaSkreech> Hello
<jpatrick> hi DaSkreech
 * DaSkreech waves
<DaSkreech> I think I may have narrowed down the crashes
<Hobbsee> oh good
<jpatrick> hi Jucato
<Jucato> yo
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> what did I miss for the whole day? :)
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<stdin> hey Jucato \o
<Jucato> ey yo stdin!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'm fine I guess :)
<stdin> Jucato: I built my first Qt app yesterday :D
<Jucato> I built mine a few hours ago.... "Hello Qt!"
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> congrats :)
 * DaSkreech slaps Jucato
<DaSkreech> You need to know me a lot better to start calling me Qt
<stdin> I did slightly better than Hello Qt ;) http://stdin.pastebin.us/?show=d55bfd20
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I would never do that
<Jucato> stdin: impressive
<stdin> and I only started reading the Qt tutorial on monday, so this is after a week
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> you are 500 paces ahead of me :)
<stdin> Qt is nice to work with
 * Hobbsee found a python book :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'd call you uGly :)
<DaSkreech> They had A documentary on Jamaica on the travel channel last night followed by one on the Phillipines
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nice! I have one myself... a bit dated though I think
<DaSkreech> I thought that was qt ;-)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Practical Python... seems nice.. judging from the contents
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You and everyone else
<Hobbsee> Jucato: library is useful for something.
<Jucato> yeah, it's great to visit the Philippines this time of the year and go to the beaches...
<Jucato> flash floods, typhoons, overcrowded ships...
<Jucato> sinking...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: It was mostly about food
<Jucato> stdin: I congratulate you. I've had a qt4 book with me since august, and I haven't really gone past chapter 2
<kwwii> jpatrick: yepp, I'll look for it now
<stdin> Jucato: I haven't got a book, but I've been reading http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/tutorial.html
 * Jucato waves to kwwii, the big man in the UDS pic...
<jpatrick> stdin: woah, sweet app
<stdin> jpatrick: thanks :)
 * Jucato didn't compile it... does it build? :)
<stdin> yep, works too
<jpatrick> yep, and looks nice
<stdin> just run "qmake ; make"
 * Jucato is curious.. tries it
<stdin> or qmake-qt4 if it's not set to qt4
<Jucato> well I have to copy it first :P
<jpatrick> I'd do qmake-qt4 -project; qmake-qt4; make
<stdin> ahh yeah, no .pro :p
<Jucato> yeah me too
<Jucato> cleaner that way :)
<stdin> jpatrick: all done without designer too, so I'm proud of that :p
<jpatrick> stdin: nice, thanks, I could learn a lot from this
<DaSkreech> hey kwwii
<seele> yay.. SoC tshirt!
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> stdin: very nice
<DaSkreech> kwwii: remember the idea we had about a community wallpaper?
<DaSkreech>  Oh congrats on getting the default wallpaper in KDEbetas I dond't know that was you :)
<stdin> Jucato: it's helped me learn quite a bit quite quickly, trial and error
<DaSkreech> Can I do a reverse lookup for required ?
 * Jucato is now jealous and goes into a bout of self-pity...
<DaSkreech> What other packages have this package as a required ?
<stdin> Jucato: just run "sed 's/Terence Simpson/Juan Carlos Torres/g' " and claim you made it first :p
 * Jucato self-pities even more...
<stdin> and install qt4-doc, that's extremely useful
<Jucato> assistant really is
<stdin>  /usr/share/qt4/doc/html/ ftw!
<Jucato> sudo apt-get remove --purge procrastination self-pity
<jpatrick> Jucato: sudo read-book
<stdin> explains each header and function really well, so even I can understand it :p
<DaSkreech> error: Unfulfilled dependencies
<Jucato> jpatrick: command not found
<Jucato> stdin: you mean apidocs?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: which community wallpaper?
<kwwii> hehe, I tried to put that pic in kubuntu too
<DaSkreech> kwwii: some community wallpapers. Have people submit them and then package up popular ones in a release package
<DaSkreech>  kubuntu-communitywalls-gutsy
<stdin> Jucato: basically yeah, but it gives examples and reverse inheritance info etc. really well made docs
<DaSkreech>  kubuntu-communitywalls-hardy
<kwwii> DaSkreech: I have nothing against it if someone steps up and creates artwork and the package itself ;-)
<Jucato> stdin: yeah. qt and kde apidocs are a great read :)
<DaSkreech> Hopefully by the time a release comes around there would be something useful enough that we don't have to bother you and we get fresh artwork and meat :)
<kwwii> I started to make a new package called just gutsy-community-wallpapers but never got around to finishing it
<DaSkreech> well  I think the artwork behind Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu are divergent enough that they should get different packages
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: maybe https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wallpapers ?
<kwwii> jpatrick: http://sinecera.de/flyer.svg
<jpatrick> kwwii: one last thing, does the CC license allow translations?
<kwwii> jpatrick: I would assume so
<jpatrick> ok, thanks again
<stdin> as long as it allow derivatives it should
<kwwii> jpatrick: anyway, that document it made by myself so I give you the right ;-)
<keith> Hi
<jpatrick> hello keith
<CPrgmSwR2> I had issues install kde4 from directly through svn so I refomatted and did a kubuntu gutsy install rather than upgrading from fiesty
<CPrgmSwR2> Would someone like me to try and create a kde4 package?
<CPrgmSwR2> off of rc1
<stdin> there are kde4 packages in universe
<CPrgmSwR2> but they are 3.94
<CPrgmSwR2> not to mention stdin did you read the chat room topic
<stdin> yes, so you know why there isn't beta 4 yet ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> correct.... and rc1 is already been tagged
<stdin> if you can make a working set of debs then I'm sure Riddell would appreciate the help (afaik it's just him and nixternal that make the packages for kde4)
<Jucato> afaik too
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: I have had lots of experience compiling kde4 in the past
<CPrgmSwR2> I just don't have any experience making dep packages
<stdin> compiling is easy, making working debs, now that's hard :p
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a tutorial on it?
<Jucato> though the problem seems to be more on the Launchpad side of things
<Jucato> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: I have a fairly fast computer and could make them on my pc
<stdin> it has to build in a chroot, so you need to specify all the build dependencies and then configure all the packages and what files go in which and then link them all all with package dependencies
<Jucato> they'd still have to be bulit on LP in order to be distributable to the repos
<stdin> it can be a real headache
<Jucato> through the repos*
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: Is there anything in there?
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh so there isn't away around LP?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: no idea, I just found it as a new project
<jpatrick> CPrgmSwR2: nop, they have the build servers there
<stdin> no, all packages in the repos get build by canonical (or launchpad for PPAs)
<stdin> you can only upload source packages, not binaries
<CPrgmSwR2> In other words they MUST build on LP in order to be released
<Jucato> yes
<nixternal> hola
<Jucato> at least released through the repos
<Jucato> aloh
<stdin> oh-la
<nixternal> heh, by the time LP is fixed for the kdebase-runtime for kde 4, rc1 will be out more than likely
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: its already tagged
<Jucato> IF it gets fixed :)
<Jucato> that soon
<nixternal> you can add the PPA branch to your sources.list and install that way
<Jucato> IF it gets fixed that soon :)
<nixternal> that is what I did, I built kdebase-runtime though locally
<Jucato> (sad to say, I almost never use our kde4 packages except to test if they work or not)
<CPrgmSwR2> I am going to try and start up my kollagame project again
<Jucato> yay!
<nixternal> and PPA will allow you to upload binaries, because I accidentally did it once
<Jucato> but not for the official repos right?
<nixternal> dunno, didn't try those :)
<nixternal> I didn't mean to do the PPA one either
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: what about making the binaries on your PC and upload the binaries
<nixternal> I used debuil -nc and then went to the dir where my .dsc was and there were also .deb files...when I did the dput on the source_changes, it grabbed the .deb files and started uploading them
<jpatrick> CPrgmSwR2: takes a lot of time and stuff? :)
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: I signed a contract that said I wouldn't do that
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<nixternal> ya, that is one of the guidelines for ppa, must be free and must have source, but seeing as the source is already there, I wonder if it is OK?
<CPrgmSwR2> I am sure once kde4 is released that LP will get fixed
<nixternal> or even if it will still allow that
<stdin> where is this "kde-icons-oxygen" that kde4base depends on?
<nixternal> stdin: it is created by the kdebase-runtimes package, that is the one that is failing to build against universe
<nixternal> if you grab the dsc in the ppa for 3.95 and build it locally, you will get the .deb file for it and you can install it manually then
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: so in otherwords it only fails to build within LP?
<stdin> I just couldn't figure out the source package for it, so I gave up :p
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: correct
<Jucato> but then, he could have just compiled from SVN (which he already did I think)
<nixternal> stdin: dget -x http://url_to_dsc_file
<CPrgmSwR2> Should I create  kde-devel user for compiling from svn?
<nixternal> you don't have to, but it is good to do, keeps your home dir stuff seperated
 * Jucato nods
<CPrgmSwR2> Just confirming
<nixternal> dget -x http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-runtime/kdebase-runtime_3.95.0a-1ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<nixternal> cd kdebase-runtime-3.95
<nixternal> debuild -nc
<nixternal> cd ../
<nixternal> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<nixternal> that is if you have everything you need to build a gutsy package of course
<CPrgmSwR2> What do I need for that
<nixternal> take a look at the packaging guide...it will give you the stuff you need
<stdin> I have so many -dev packages installed I'm sure it'll work
<stdin> (I really should build in chroots, but oh well)
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts debhelper dh-make diff patch gnupg fakeroot lintian linda pbuilder
<Jucato> chroots... a great way to hose your $HOME :)
<nixternal> when you do the debuild -nc, if it fails, it will tell you what packages you need to install in order to build the package
<nixternal> Jucato: keep your chroots out of home :p
<Jucato> or keep you home out of chroots :)
<nixternal> heh
<CPrgmSwR2> I thought chroot was for changing environments
<nixternal> it is a very minimal build of an os so you can do work in
<Jucato> nixternal: this was the culprit: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html
<nixternal> ya, that is using dchroot
<Jucato> Add these lines: /home           /var/chroot/home        none    bind            0       0
<nixternal> dchroot is outdated
<nixternal> use schroot
<Jucato> it says...
<nixternal> about the linking?
<Jucato> so I added that.. then when I woke up, I forgot that it was mounted there
<Jucato> rm'ed the chroot... rm'ed the home :)
<stdin> ouch!
<Jucato> yeah. lost about 30GB of stuff :)
<nixternal> ya, I don't follow those all the way through...I just create the chroot, don't mount any of my other stuff to it at all
<nixternal> no linking, nadda
<stdin> who's in charge of those docs again? ;)
<nixternal> I just copy what I need into the chroot and work that way
<nixternal> stdin: MOTU now
<Jucato> well they're sort of rewriting the packaging guide :)
<nixternal> actually, the PDF/HTML doc is going away as the guide is now on the wiki
<stdin> wow, that's for edgy too
<stdin> someone (not me) should update them
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide
<Jucato> stdin: good luck with the Kubuntufication of the wiki btw :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I link /dev
 * DaSkreech gentle topples CPrgmSwR2 into #kdegames 
<stdin> Jucato: it's on my (ever growing) todo list :p
<nixternal> no need to...I build my chroot once, get it config'd with everything I need, and then back it up
<nixternal> kubuntufication of the wiki?
 * stdin thinks he invented the words: kubuntuification  and  gnomified
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> gnomified, does that mean "to make stupid"?
<nixternal> :p
<Jucato> kubuntufication not kubuntuification :)
<stdin> kubuntufication: adding kubuntu instructions to gnomified instructions
<stdin> gnomified: gnome centric pages
<nixternal> so kubuntufication means "to make better"
<nixternal> :)
<stdin> indeed :)
<nixternal> you know the other day at school, someone told me the KDE mascot was stupid
<nixternal> I wanted to fight, just because someone dissed Konqi...damn them!
<stdin> at least it's not a strange footprint :p
<Jucato> kubuntUIfication = make kubuntu front-ends to ubuntu tools..
<nixternal> man, I wish I still had my Dr. Scholl's t-shirt
<CPrgmSwR2> I wonder if the gnome developer had a foot fetish
<stdin> KDE: for those who want a REAL mascot
<nixternal> I had a t-shirt I got somewhere for signing up for something a long time ago
<nixternal> and the shirt had the gnome foot (which I didn't even realise at the time) and it said "Your feet stink" on the front with a dr. scholls thing on it
 * Jucato recalls how one deployment chose KDE because of the bouncing icons...
<DaSkreech> stdin: No I've heard of gnomified before
<nixternal> everyone hates the bouncing icon...I have never disabled it
<Jucato> nixternal: well, not everyone... just most :)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> yesterday was awesome
<stdin> DaSkreech: if it was in here or #kubuntu, it was probably from me :p
<Jucato> but bouncing icon > generic spinning hourglass right?
<nixternal> I was teaching/tutoring to some java students
<Jucato> and?
<nixternal> I was using my lappy, Kubuntu of course, and the students were using the campus desktops, win xp
<CPrgmSwR2> i hate java
<DaSkreech> stdin: No in writing
<Jucato> hush!!
<nixternal> and half way through, everyone of their machines bluescreened at the same exact time
<Jucato> let him get to the punchline!
<Jucato> roflmao! :)
<nixternal> now if I could just get the pic off of my phone and onto the internet, I would love it
<stdin> DaSkreech: damn! but kubuntuification is all mine
<nixternal> 30 machines all had a bsod
<DaSkreech> stdin: Agreed
<Jucato> hahahah!
<nixternal> I kept working away
<nixternal> they were like "whoa, hold up, our computers crashed."
<nixternal> I did the "that's what you get for depending on Microsoft" stuff
<stdin> the only blue screen I see is my login screen :p
<Jucato> and the wallpaper :)
<nixternal> told them I wouldn't wait on Microsoft, even if Jesus was carrying it
<CPrgmSwR2> Did you know windows Vista has a red screen too
<stdin> and a couple of my wallpapers, but thats on a slideshow, so not all the time
<Jucato> vista... ripped of kbfx and superkaramba...
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: and a blackscreen
<nixternal> Vista doesn't have a blue screen, just a black and red screen of death now
<nixternal> how do you do wallpapers on a slideshow?
<CPrgmSwR2> it has blue screens too, my friend had one
<stdin> my mom uses vista, every time you click something it halts the system and says "are you really sure you want .... to happen?"
<nixternal> really? I read somewhere it didn't
<Jucato> nixternal: right-click on desktop ->Configure Desktop -> Slideshow?
<nixternal> damn, I never noticed that before
<nixternal> I guess that's what I get for being old school
<stdin> it's a standard kde feature :p
<stdin> been there for years nixternal
<nixternal> the only thing I tweak with kde is the wallpaper and the kicker
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: Windows Vista sux they what it ask if you want to do something
<nixternal> you can shut that off btw, but guess what, you are vulnerable once again
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: say you want to delete a file, you have to answer about 3 dialog boxes before you can delete the damn file
<nixternal> that is Microsoft top-notch security system at work for you
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: I know, I have a vista box here that I play Call of Duty 4 on, and attempt to build kde 4 on
<nixternal> which has yet to be successful
<stdin> if you want to execute an exe from downloading it's: download -> run -> yes -> yes -> allow -> allow -> (install) -> allow
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<nixternal> one more allow at least after that
<CPrgmSwR2> for running it
<stdin> yep
<CPrgmSwR2> Although I am suprized it doesn't ask if you want to allow the program to use the internet too
<nixternal> I shut that crap off, it got way to annoying to run
<stdin> and if the installer adds registry entries, add another "allow" after "(install)"
<CPrgmSwR2> Its almost shocking the amount of progress linux has made in the last 3 years
<nixternal> it would ask me if I want to play CoD4 everytime I clicked on the icon
<nixternal> I am like, ya dipshit, I want to play
<stdin> I had to setup a network printer so my mom could print wirelessly, on kubuntu 3 mins, on vista, 4 hours
<CPrgmSwR2> Business are thinking about skipping Vista for the next os that should be released in 2009 or 2010
<nixternal> the funny thing, I don't know if any of you remember Corel Linux from the 90s, but truthfully, that was the first real mainstream desktop linux I had seen...I remember out of the box everything worked, it was Debian and KDE, it was fast, rock solid, and came with WordPerfect
<nixternal> that would probably be my most favorite 1 hit wonder in the Linux world
<CPrgmSwR2> Like some articles have said, there is a massive lack of advertisement for linux
<nixternal> man, you got the entire Corel suite of applications, so you had real power with that system
<stdin> well, I always carry a kubuntu cd on me :p
<stdin> oh, and my gutsy CD's came today :D
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: that is true...reason being is developers are trying to be marketers, and that just isn't going to happen
<nixternal> I have 300 cds sitting right here still
<CPrgmSwR2> if that new walmart system with gOS sells as well as it has, I think this could take care of some of that
<nixternal> I am sure they will diminish come sunday though
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: is there work currently be done to fix the partitioner wizard?>
<nixternal> well the green pc has sold out thus far
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: no clue, but from what I have seen, I would hope so
<nixternal> although, ubiquity/parted is much nicer than anaconda's partitioner
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> I was so lost when messing with it last week
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: If I understand correctly, linux can detect a windows installation
<nixternal> the only distros I have seen do it, are of the *buntu class
<nixternal> there are others, but none of them were as successful
<nixternal> ie. fedora, foresight, debian, can't remember the others
<CPrgmSwR2> It would be nice if there where questions like keep windows but delete any linux installs
<CPrgmSwR2> Or delete both windows and linux installs
<nixternal> I thnk opensuse worked as well as pclos with windows partitions
<nixternal> I think pclos allows you to write and severly corrupt your windows partitions (ntfs at that) as well
<CPrgmSwR2> Interestingly pclos has been beating ubuntu in the pools on distro watch
<nixternal> it was funny...our last lug meeting, there was a guy who was saying that Ubuntu is behind by not incorporating that ntfs crap
<nixternal> and during his demonstration, he mangled his ntfs drive using that crap
<nixternal> I laughed so hard at him
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<nixternal> in his face at that
<CPrgmSwR2> Hopefully their will be a global standard for file systems in the future that would cause Microsoft to use it
<begert_> BOOYA...in your face (how I picture it)
<nixternal> yup :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Wait you've never had a slideshow for wallpapers?
<DaSkreech>  my freind went crazy to get that working on Windows
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: how long do you think it should take for LP to fix kde4 builds
<nixternal> I have no clue...and I would hate to speculate, because I am currently upset with the sys admins
<nixternal> I have a loco website that all I can do is look at
<nixternal> I have about 5 emails in, beginning of october, without 1 single response
<nixternal> not to happy with them
 * nixternal goes to school
<nixternal> back in a few hours
<Jucato> ya
<Jucato> yay
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<jpatrick> hola pgquiles
<pgquiles> jpatrick: hi
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> how's everyone?
<Jucato> tha-tha-tha-that's alll folks (in Porky Pig-like manner)
<mhb> Jucato: what's up, Duck?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> the rain clouds are up
<Jucato> the rain is down :)
<Jucato> mhb: still the same.. stuck in my ever procrastinating mood... stdin has even overtaken me wrt programming :)
<Jucato> and I bet KDE 5 would have been released before I even get into Qt :)
<stdin> with Qt4, but you're probably a better C++ coder than me
<Jucato> er... I bet not :)
<Jucato> "I bet that I'm not"
<stdin> pointers still befuddle me
<mhb> not that you need them much
<stdin> even though I used 11 of them in my app
<Jucato> pointers *and* recursion for me :)
<Jucato> that's the magic of C++ isn't it? hehe
<mhb> not at all
<stdin> ooh, and encapsulation
<mhb> pointers and funky bitwise operations (& and |) are the magic of C
<stdin> anything longer than 3 or 4 letters
<jdong> Jucato: the power of C++ is you get *4* sweet looking casting operators
<Jucato> heh
<jdong> it marks a societal change from round casting operators to angled ones :)
<mhb> the *real* magic of C++ is I guess templates, and object orientation, overloading...
<stdin> with the < > type brackets
<jdong> mhb: agreed; templates and OOP are the biggies
<stdin> templates I can do, that's not _too_ hard
<Jucato> the power of C++ is that you().can().do().this().foo
<stdin> templated classes are a bit more mind bending
<jdong> Jucato: And the real benefits areSegmentation Fault
<jdong> the stuff I hate the most are casting function pointers
<mhb> stdin: if you can undestand template metaprogramming, you understand templates
<jdong> it often looks like LISP by the time you're done
<mhb> or whatever it is called
<stdin> gdb is your friend :p
<stdin> with -g3
<Jucato> you're all talking geek...
 * Jucato gets some more coke
<mhb> Jucato: let's talk math, if you prefer
<Jucato> still geek :P
<mhb> I just got back from a real hard test today
<mhb> I did one limit out of three in 90 minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the patches you had to kdelibs for xdg dirs
<Tonio_> Riddell: I notice that the Document icon inthe speedbar lacks an icon, probably due to folder missing .directory entry
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we merge the 2 patches so that the speedbar and folder are created the same way than for example "videos" ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I see no reason to make the same thing in 2 different ways, except a technical reason I might miss somehow....
<Tonio_> can someone confirm the following bug with hardy and kde 3.5.8 ?
<Tonio_> when you create a tar.gz archive, you get an error message, whatever you compress
<Tonio_> but the archive is build correctly :/
<Tonio_> I'll search for a fix if someone confirms that one
<Jucato> mhb: will we be having a meeting this sunday?
<mhb> Jucato: I had no time prepping it
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> thanks
<mhb> so I guess not, unless you send the mails and stuff
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: command line or GUI ?
<Jucato> who would listen to me? :)
<Jucato> nah, better next week. more time for me to hide :)
<mhb> Jucato: and Hobbsee didn't say any time when she could come
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: qui
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: No error
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: hum, hardy ?
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: Blast! Sorry :)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: did you use the konq context menu plugin to create the tar.gz file ?
<Tonio_> works if I use ark standalone
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> We are number 4!
<mhb> DaSkreech: 4?
<mhb> of what?
<DaSkreech> Popularity by IRC chan population
<DaSkreech> Distrowatch had one of it's informal polls
<_buz> that's gotta be one of the dumbest metrics they have come up yet
<_buz> and there certainly is no shortage of dumb ones
<DaSkreech> Dreamlinux had 2 people in the irc chan
<mhb> too bad Mrs. Roberts doesn't hack for Kubuntu instead
<mhb> too much potential wasted on ugly C bindings
<DaSkreech> _buz: Well I think that Distrowatch keeps saying that the metric of who is at the top of Distrowatch clicklist is a stupid metric for long enough that just having other stupid metrics will make people believe them
<_buz> possibly
<_buz> i suggest we measure linux' market share by OS identifiers sent to windowsupdate.com
<DaSkreech> Ohh I know people who do that
<_buz> yeah they're called MS marketing monkeys
<_buz> or IDG
<_buz> or Gartner
<_buz> which is all the same, anyway
<mhb> let's care less about how many people uses it and concentrate on making people love it more!
<mhb> ryanakca: how goeth convincing the admins about the Drupal install site?
<mhb> ryanakca: is it time to use Riddell's superpowers?
 * DaSkreech hugs mhb
<mhb> DaSkreech: give me a bug, I'm bored
<DaSkreech> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mhb> DaSkreech: give me a bug I can fix using my skills, not money :o)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<mhb> Python/C++ preferably
<mhb> of course, if I had enough money I could pay everyone to ditch Windows, I'd do it
<DaSkreech> I think you'd only need to pay one person
<mhb> DaSkreech: anyway, do you have a bug for me or not?
<DaSkreech> Make X crash less
<DaSkreech> Oh!
<DaSkreech> keyboard browsing in System settings
<DaSkreech> that should be a nice one
<mhb> DaSkreech: do you have a # for that?
<mhb> no #, no bug, no fix :o)
<DaSkreech> blast you! :)
<nixternal> yo yo yo
<jpatrick> nixternal: sup?
<jpatrick> ;)
<nixternal> just got home from such a wonderful trip to the library to start my working bibliography on "Digital Restrictions Imposed on Consumers"
<jpatrick> nixternal: I think _czessi would appreciate it if you could +1 kio-ftps :)
<nixternal> +1 :)
<jpatrick> _czessi: kio-ftps uploaded
<mhb> someone give me a bug
<mhb> KDE related, C++/python possbily
<mhb> and not The One
<begert_> Bug #141284
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141284 in kdebase "konsole: WARNING about _attachPty()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141284
<begert_> :P
<nosrednaekim> Big #1
<nosrednaekim> bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<nosrednaekim> use any programming language you want
<mhb> nosrednaekim: hmm, someone cannot read, I guess
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> :D
<mhb> 20:58 < mhb> and not The One
<nosrednaekim> or type for that matter
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<mhb> begert_: warnings don't bug me
<mhb> begert_: if it works and just gives a warning, I'm not going to fix it, KDE4 is around the corner anyways
<mhb> give me something interesting
<begert_> I was trying to find a bug that i could reproduce last night, thats all I could find
<mhb> hmm, kopete still crashes on logout
<mhb> I guess I'll do that, it still bothers me
<begert_> bug #126760
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126760 in meta-kde "KDE: Transparency problem when coming from an empty desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126760
<begert_> I couldn't re-reproduce it though last night
<mhb> begert_: are you from England?
<mhb> or US or any english-speaking country
<begert_> US
<mhb> begert_: hmm, too bad... I've got some localization-related bugs needing a fix
<begert_> sorry :(
<mhb> begert_: no problem :o) just try harder and you'll find some
<mhb> begert_: or, if you're real brave, you can do some Adept hacking :D
<mhb> begert_: nothing really deep, just some nips and tucks in the UI
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I'm from the US... anything you need help with?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. NM
 * nosrednaekim isn't reading very well today
<mhb> nosrednaekim: unless you like getting dirty with translations...
<nosrednaekim> never done them.
<nosrednaekim> mostly everything is written in english and translated other wise;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: not "doing", but playing with
<mhb> nosrednaekim: just switch to a language you understand and try e.g. launching systemsettings
<mhb> and tell me if all items are translated
<mhb> or Dolphin
<nosrednaekim> I only know english...
<mhb> shame on you and your school system :o)
<mhb> don't you learn other languages?
<nosrednaekim> spanish..
<mhb> if I didn't learn other languages I wouldn't be speaking here with ya
<begert_> enough spanish to pass high school
<nosrednaekim> this ain't europe where eveyone know 3 languages ;)
<nosrednaekim> begert_: same here... but you wouldn't me translating ;)
<mhb> hmm, I'm going back to my kopete crash
<begert_> good luck mhb
<begert_> nosrednaekim: me neither
<nosrednaekim> mhb: is the software selector in Adept written in qt4?
<mhb> does it look ugly,
<mhb> ?
<nosrednaekim> *software source selector
<Serega> Hi All!
<mhb> if so, it is
<mhb> and I think it is
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no,but it looks like qt4
<mhb> we really should ship Polyester for Qt4
 * Serega 's chip fan has gone :(
<mhb> Riddell: ^^ opinion?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yeah, we definately should
<ryanakca> mhb: umm... I'll try poking them... again... but Riddell's superpowers are always helpfull
<mhb> ryanakca: then please poke him about it once he's here
<ryanakca> ok... what's going on with the website as it is?
<mhb> nothing, it stagnates
<ryanakca> ah... *doesn't want to change anything until nixternal is done making his changes*
<puzzud> Hey guys, it appears some samba files were uploaded/created today that I can not access... are the file permissions correct with:  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libsmbclient_3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  ?
<nosrednaekim> puzzud: #ubuntu-motu
<jpatrick> puzzud: you may have better luck in #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> or there.. :>
<nosrednaekim> ^^handles all repository issues
<jpatrick> _czessi: hi!
<jpatrick> apachelogger: kopete-otr +1
<apachelogger> jpatrick: hm?
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> that I approve of ti
<jpatrick> it*
<apachelogger> ah, thanks :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I need a second revu, don't I?
<jpatrick> and why did I have this feeling you'll do kgmailcheck? :)
<jpatrick> yep
 * apachelogger is just wondering who's going to do that :P
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, if it only had a build system ;-)
<jpatrick> wait... 0.7 should be Inital release if it's not in the archives
<apachelogger> well, 0.6 is in
<jpatrick> ubuntu?
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kopete-otr&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<jpatrick> In that case I can upload
<apachelogger> ah, I thought so :D
 * apachelogger slides over to #amarok to increase jpatrick's karma ;-)
 * jpatrick violently attacks kgmailcheck ;)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: kgmailnotifier: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kgmailnotifier :O
<apachelogger> jpatrick: considering it is not a binary....
<jpatrick> ...we'll just +1 it
<apachelogger> hooray
<jpatrick> apachelogger: here's a challange: package ksquirrel
<apachelogger> jpatrick: what is the issue with it?
<jpatrick> nah, that's evil.. I found it almost impossible
<apachelogger> hehe, got enough of those things right now
<apachelogger> kscannerbuttons is kinda awful IMO
 * jpatrick hopes TorK will pkg this time
<jpatrick> apachelogger: khalkhicards +1
 * apachelogger is considering to package some cookies for jpatrick
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-17
<Hobbsee> mhb: sorry, i suck.  been busy.
<Jucato> don't be too hard on yourself :)
 * Jucato sucks and he isn't even busy :)
<claydoh> sorry none of you suck!
<claydoh> I do cuz I am too lazy to learn new stuff ;)
<bddebian> I've been "learning" for several years now and I still suck.. :-)
<Jucato> I've not been learning, which makes me suck more :)
<claydoh> I never startted so my suckage rules all
 * claydoh loves yall, even if you think you suck which you don't
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> nice, Edubuntu is looking at a fairly large rollout now
<Jucato> oooh he's here!! :)
 * Jucato is almost finished drawing up a wiki page for the imaginary meeting
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> here today, gone tomorrow
<Jucato> you? or the meeting? :)
<Jucato> (which was never here today...)
<Jucato> boy, even in wikis I can still rant!
<nixternal> I am tired of ranting...it is like they go unheard anyways
<crimsun> yep, that's why most people blog!
 * Jucato blonts...
<Jucato> blog + rant...
<crimsun> "I'm more emo than you."
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> there! done!
<Jucato> hm. saving is taking longer than previewing :)
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyProposals
<nixternal> wo0t...on monday, our local frys electronics will sell PC-BSD systems with KDE!
<nixternal> and everyone in the US knows that frys is HUGE!
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> but PC-BSD? O.o
<Jucato> oh well, as long as it's KDE!!
<nixternal> ya, odd choice, but it will be KDE!
<nixternal> frys had the choice I guess with the green pc or the bsd one
<Jucato> oh definitely good he chose the KDE one :)
<nixternal> that it is
<Jucato> I still can't seem to believe that someone deployed systems using E... must have been a big boost for the E folks
<nixternal> we were in there the other day, a couple of the LUG guys, and they manager knows us because after every meeting, we crash the place
<nixternal> so we got to test drive a couple of *nix boxes they were looking at
<Jucato> s/crash/trash/ ?
<nixternal> we get there at about 5pm every sunday...that is when they put out all of the super bargain stuff
<nixternal> that is how I bought those linspire desktops for $125 each
<nixternal> Host '3LockBox', running Linux 2.6.22-14-generic - Cpu0: AMD Athlon 2200 MHz; Up: 3d+7:19; Users: 1; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 386/941 Mio] [Swap: 863/863 Mio] [/: 11381/14084 Mio] [/boot: 93/122 Mio] [/home: 37369/41301 Mio] [/media/maxtor: 142409/150230 Mio]; Vpenis: 93.4 cm;
<nixternal> that is what I got for $125
<Jucato> wow
<nixternal> I upgraded the ram and added an external drive
<nixternal> only came with 512mb of ram and a 60gb drive I think..but still...for $125 that is pretty good
<nixternal> and one came with a super large 15" crt :p
<Jucato> wow
<Jucato> really wow
<nixternal> did you hear that?
<nixternal> my pillow is calling my name
<nixternal> k'nite :)
<Jucato> knight! :)
<jpatrick> hello Knightlust
<Knightlust> hi jpatrick
<Tm_T> jpatrick: nice english :(
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> "wanna" in topic
<jpatrick> :P
<Tm_T> I'd replace it with "want to" or "like to"
<Tm_T> it's bit fussy for some people now
<jpatrick> there :)
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<GNUton> hi!
<ubunturos> since, konqueror in Kubuntu doesn't have the "window" menu, the KDE Quickstart guide will have to be modified with shortcuts to that terminal emulator
<ubunturos> in Kubuntu
<ubunturos> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/quickstart/want-command-line-back.html - this page
<ubunturos> anybody around?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: we need because... http://ihosted.info/~jpatrick/kubuntu-leaflet-es.png
<jpatrick> it doesn't end up very pretty
<Hobbsee> hah. nasty.
<mhb> hi folks
<jpatrick> hi mhb
<mhb> anything new & fresh around?
 * ryanakca wonders if there will be a K4B
<ryanakca> or... KIVB ... since they use roman numerals in their logo
 * ryanakca waves to mhb
<mhb> I guess there will be, but not soon
<mhb> ryanakca: have you asked Riddell for his assistance?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping, could you please poke/prod/set Hobbsee and her PSOD loose on the canonical people who are "in charge" of setting up drupal for kubuntu.org? Not that there's a big rush, but the sooner it's up, the better, imho :)
<ryanakca> mhb: done :)
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> what influence do you think i have?
<ryanakca> lots?
<Hobbsee> mhb: thinking early european morning
 * ryanakca yawns and burns a copy of Ubuntu Studio for his school's student radio...
<fifoo> Hi
<fifoo> Is Jonathan Patrick Davies around?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: would that be you ^^ ?
<jpatrick> yep
<fifoo> Hi
<fifoo> I'm Laurent
<fifoo> You contacted me by email a while ago
<jpatrick> ah hello there! :D
<fifoo> and told me to come and chat to you here
<fifoo> to see how I can get involved :)
<jpatrick> well, us :)
<Jucato> oooh new slave :)
<Jucato> er I meant, contributor :)
<fifoo> ;-)
<jpatrick> well, what would you like to help out with?
<fifoo> I'm quite interesting in coding (bugfixing I imagine now that the release is getting closer)
<fifoo> I do C++
<jpatrick> prehaps you could help Tonio_ with kio-apt?
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<fifoo> sure
<jpatrick> fifoo: we have until Feb 14th for new stuff, plenty of time :)
<fifoo> cool! :)
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jucato> er.. hm...
<Jucato> fifoo: just take note of the freezes: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Jucato> but yeah we've got time... :)
<fifoo> Hey Tonio_, any way I could help?
<jpatrick> fifoo: apt-get source kio-apt from Hardy and I think the apt+http:// protocol has to be implemented
<Tm_T> umm who were our default settings guy?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: Tonio_ :) (I think)
<Tm_T> I thought too
<Jucato> Tonio_ or Riddell perhaps
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hi, I wonder if we should reconsider klipper settings
<Tm_T> Tonio_: about saving clipboard contents on exit, not perhaps desired default
<mhb> Jucato: hey, you live almost next to Hobbsee, would you mind somehow forcing her to tell us a date/time when she can get to a meeting? Thanks.
<mhb> Jucato: I'm kind of angry over how it gets more and more delayed
<Jucato> I'll ask her tomorrow if that's ok
<jpatrick> mhb: make meetings on weekends so we can all go is what I say
<Jucato> afaik the next weekend will be good as long as it's still weekend for us too. she has exams on monday
<Jucato> (Nov 26 monday)
<mhb> jpatrick: yes, I tried, yet she couldn't find an hour when she could come...
<mhb> jpatrick: still, that's the plan
<mhb> I wanted to have it this week, but it can be done in 7 days, too
<jpatrick> or at least something I added to the meeting page :P
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
<jpatrick> and every 2 weeks or something
 * Jucato suggests monthly
<jpatrick> too long
<mhb> Jucato: I still think D3lphin works quite well for me...
<mhb> Jucato: I agree on strigi, though ... never like the KDE3 frontend and the CPU consuming
<Jucato> mhb: the issue I'm raising about D3lphin is the practicality of supporting it in an LTS, since it is unmaintained it seems and quite a number of bugs
<Jucato> as for the fact that it works for you, it can easily be countered by "it doesn't work for X number of users" too... but that's not going to help
<Tm_T> I won't use D3lphin, that's all I'm going to say
<mhb> Tm_T: You don't have to, do you?
<Tm_T> no, I don't, actually, never really did use either
<Jucato> the fact is that D3lphin is loved and disliked equally. there's no statistic that can reliably prove which side is the majority.
<mhb> Jucato: you are right, if it's too buggy, we should decide on it
<Jucato> he doesn't have to. but remember that we're putting it up front as *our* default file manager. that alone is a big factor
 * mhb hasn't seen the bug reports yet
<Tm_T> Jucato: I wouldn't say it is "our default" because I just ignore defaults when I think my usage
<Tm_T> I'm not in our target
<Jucato> ark integration, other service menus, d3lphin not opening folders with #, funky status resizing bar, funky resizing info panel when splitting the window
<Tm_T> sounds fun
<Jucato> our default = officially Kubuntu's default.
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> if I had to choose, definately Konqueror
<Tm_T> it's real powertool
<Jucato> and the fact that hardy will be LTS, we have to support it for at least 3 years on the desktop
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> that alone screams to me "Konqueror ftw!"
<Jucato> I have no issues about d3lphin remaining if we're really intent on doing an Adept on it...
<mhb> Jucato: well LTS is not really an argument for Konqueror or against Konqueror, seeing as the D3lphin haters are quite loud, I don't think there will be more serious bugs other than they reported
<Jucato> er.. remaining as the default... I'm amenable to having it still installed for "backward compatibility"
<mhb> true, we *should* fix them
<Jucato> mhb: I guess my point is, given the meager human resources that we already have, we will most likely end up maintaing D3lphin in becoming the de facto upstream, sort of like what's practically happening to Adept
<Jucato> but I guess since we've been able to pull that off w/ Adept, we can probably do it with D3lphin as well...*shrugs*
<Tm_T> off ->
<Jucato> <- on
<mhb> well, it's a question on Riddell and Tonio_ mainly
<mhb> those two are most likely to do D3lphin fixes, if anyone
<Jucato> on Riddell mainly now. unless Tonio_ changed his mind. last time I think he was thinking twice about D3lphin
<mhb> Jucato: truth is, some people (in my opinion unjustly) sharply criticised Kubuntu and JR for including D3lphin and Strigi, removing them might be a show of weakness, or it may spark more Kubuntu criticism, especially from other distro's fans
 * Jucato puts forward the hidden-root and mediat:/ to /media changes and reversions
<mhb> Jucato: we also must take into account the "silent" part of the community ... it's the same as in our country, extremists are quite loud, but that doesn't mean the whole country agrees with them
<Jucato> <Jucato> the fact is that D3lphin is loved and disliked equally. there's no statistic that can reliably prove which side is the majority.
<mhb> indeed
<Jucato> which is why I'm not putting that forward as the mean reason for reconsideration
<mhb> I very much liked the decision of hiding root and stuff
<Jucato> we can always say that "hey, we've decided to keep D3lphin as the default because we've fixed it and made it better."
<mhb> too bad it got reconsidered
<Jucato> I like the idea/purpose behind the hidden root thing, but not the implementation
<mhb> if stars are aligned, I will have a patch for Adept skipping the silly welcome screen later today
<mhb> updater
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> (I guess)
<mhb> hmm, someone beat me to it
<mhb> damn you Tonio_ :o)
<Jucato> heh
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> what should I do then
<mhb> perhaps a nicer icon for the Adept updater
<mhb> I always disliked the "Warning" icon there
<mhb> and the package is kind of blurred
 * ryanakca nods ;)
<ryanakca> mhb: replace it by the one used by Katapult...
<ryanakca> (cd in a box)... sure, you'll have to tinker with pixels to get it down to kmenu/system tray size... but, it would look nicer :)
<mhb> ryanakca: name?
<ryanakca> mhb: of the icon? unsure... I can try to find it though... probably under /usr/share/icons/something
<mhb> ooh, you mean the Adept Manager package
<mhb> okay, let's get tweaking
<nixternal> mornin'
<mhb> hey nixternal
<Jucato> yo nixternal
<jpatrick> mhb: it's a kpassivebox, but I think you know that..
<ryanakca> mhb: hmm *twiddles*
<ryanakca> mhb: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/adept_manager.svgz is the svg
<ryanakca> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/adept_manager.png is one of the pngs... substitute 32x32 by 64x64, 48x48, 22x22, 16x16, etc for various sizes. So, it looks like you just need to adjust the kmenu entry or something of the sort
<ryanakca> there's also _updater.png and _installer.png / .svg
<mhb> hmm, svg
<mhb> ryanakca: thanks a lot
<ryanakca> mhb: :)
<ryanakca> mhb: ok... looks like KMenu is already setup to use the nice icon... so, basically, iirc, all you have to do is look in the adept updater sources for the line that points to the icon and replace that filename by  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/correctxsize/apps/adept_updater.png
<mhb> ryanakca: are you sure you know which icon I mean? The notification one
<mhb> the one with the red warning
<ryanakca> mhb: Umm... I'm guessing your talking about this one: http://blog.ryanak.ca/adept.png
<ryanakca> (sorry about the crappy screenshot)
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> ryanakca: attempt 1
<mhb> http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/updater-icon.png
<mhb> ryanakca: ^^ check it out
<ryanakca> mhb: looks great :D
 * ryanakca => lunch
<mhb> comments from everyone on the subject welcome
<mhb> especially "blonters" like Jucato (that word is so strange sounding)
<Jucato> and yet so catchy :)
<Jucato> I find it better than previous icon, although I'm not sure if the new overlay is distinguishable enough...
<Jucato> (what's the image metaphor for "update" anyway?)
<mhb> not sure either
<mhb> I just reused an Oxygen symbol for "down" because they have SVGs, unlike Crystal
<Jucato> which is puzzling, since the real name of the icon set is "Crystal SVG" :)
<mhb> yeah
<mhb> that guy never released any SVGs, I guess
<mhb> even the Crystal Something he did recently
<jpatrick> Project
<Jucato> bleh everaldo :)
 * Jucato likes the "globe" icons in Crystal Project though.
<mhb> Crystal Project, Crystal Fusion, CrystalKit ... who knows?
<nixternal> bah everaldo is more like it
<nixternal> he makes nice icons, but never releases the source, which is a license violation, and he doesn't attach a license at all to his tarballs either
<nixternal> then to top it off, his icon themes will switch the nice konqi logo to a freakin' linspire logo
<jpatrick> haha
<Jucato> bah, bleh. same thing... I had my tongue out though :P
<jpatrick> nixternal: several k packages awaiting your masterness on revu
<mhb> Jucato: we have a metaphor for "restart", not the same as update, though
<nixternal> and a) he won't fix the logo issue, b) he won't attach a license, and c) he will not provide the svg's...so because of that, we are unable to package the icons...and believe me, Riddell, Hobbsee, and myself have tried talking to him...
<mhb> and I tried to avoid it as we use the same icon for "Your computer needs to restart"
<nixternal> jpatrick: I will take a look in a sec
<mhb> "down" as in "download updates" seems sensible
<nixternal> updating my kde4 build so I can do some krushing today
<jpatrick> nixternal: they're all near the top
<nixternal> groovy
<Jucato> mhb: perhaps a bit bigger maybe?
<Jucato> mhb: the down arrow I mean...
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a way to get the latest version of soprano
<CPrgmSwR2> CMake Error: Soprano version 1.96.0 is too old. Please install 1.97.1 or newer
<CPrgmSwR2> I get this error on kubuntu
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> mhb: about d3lphin
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> there is no problem doing something wrong, but it is a problem not to fix the issue
<Tonio_> imho, d3lphin should be installed, but obviosly not associated to the system
<Tonio_> especially since we don't have a graphical way to switch back
<Tonio_> changing inode/directory mimetype association is just nasty for the user
<Tonio_> about strigi, same problem, it doesn't work and fucks up (sorry) the cpu
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soprano/  <- you can try the soprano from there, but last I tried it didn't work..so I ended up building soprano from kdesupport and that worked
<Tonio_> with strigi my battery life is about 30 minutes
<Tonio_> that's just a shame
<nixternal> same here
<Tonio_> mhb: if I had to vote, and especially since hardy will be lts release, means use by companies, I'd remove them
<nosrednaekim> Lure: hey, any chance you vould put my wattmeter in hardy's version of guidance-power-manager?
<nixternal> Tonio_: +1 billion :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: is there a meeting toonight ?
<nixternal> dunno
<Tonio_> I might not be there unfortunatelly, but I'd like to rediscuss this in the next meeting
<Lure> nosrednaekim: it should go to kde svn first, then it will be picked up from there
<Tonio_> doing nothing is bad
<nosrednaekim> Lure: who should I contact about that? its a two line patch.
 * Jucato has put that in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyProposals
<Tonio_> as I said I see no problem is doing wrong things, a lot of people criticised systemsettings at the begining
<Lure> nosrednaekim: just send it to me and I can commit
<Tonio_> but there is no chance to make dolphin ans strigi stable on kde3
<nosrednaekim> Lure: ok.
<Tonio_> I really prefer a rollback to something that works
<Jucato> (and they still criticize kss... and will continue to do so in KDE4 :P)
<Tonio_> I don't like beagle, but kerry is really a better solution to strigi on kde3, and konqueror should stay the default, that's my point
<Tonio_> I'm not proud of this since I am the guy who proposed dolphin
<Jucato> you were?!?!
<Tonio_> but I must say that I was wrong
<Tonio_> Jucato: yep
 * Jucato gets the torches and pitchforks
<Jucato> :P
<Tonio_> I made the suggestion, then we gave an attempt
<Tonio_> I even am the guy who packaged d3lphin ;)
<Tonio_> but I must say that that was a bad idea !
<Jucato> Tonio_: there's the added damage to the real Dolphin's reputation resulting from the confusion (seele's blog post)
<Tonio_> so yes, we have to consider what is better for an lts, and definately konqueror is
<nosrednaekim> kde4's dolphin rocks..
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: once kde4.0 the final release is tagged, will the importance of getting those packages out go up?
<Tonio_> Jucato: true, that's my biggest concern for now
<Tonio_> Jucato: but the idea was nice at the begining, make the transition to kde3 easy by including some of the changes to kde3
<Tonio_> the idea was nice, the result is just bad
<Tonio_> I even would suggest a gutsy update to rollback to konqueror by default
<Jucato> we have good ideas.. sometimes the implementation just doesn't work out (hidden-root anyone?)
<Jucato> (and media:/ to /media)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: hey... I like /media
<Tonio_> media:/ to /media was a super idea
<Tonio_> we couldn't guess it would had more problem than it resolved
<Jucato> nosrednaekim:  like I said, great ideas, but implementations fall short
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: I hope so
<Tonio_> but as I said, kubuntu has ALWAYS experimented new things
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: never had a problem with /media.
<Tonio_> some were succesfull, as for example the konqueror simplification
<Tonio_> kde4 konqueror is almost like our konqueror now
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: apparently everyone else had :)
<Tonio_> we influented this, and we can be proud of this
<nixternal> Tonio_: I like the experimentation of Kubuntu, but we should at the least have pulled strigi
<Jucato> except the menus are still complete :P
<nosrednaekim> Tonio_: and system settings too.
<Tonio_> but we cannot stay an experimenting distro all the time
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: I have still having issues install kde from svn
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: yeah, and lots of other things
<Jucato> specially on an LTS!
<Tonio_> so we can be proud of experimenting things as we do
<CPrgmSwR2> I installed kdesupport but I still get --> CMake Error: Soprano version 1.96.0 is too old. Please install 1.97.1 or newer
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: then you need to svn co the kdesupport/soprano folder and then build it
<CPrgmSwR2> I did
<Tonio_> we sa in french :
<Tonio_> "il n'y a que quand on ne fait rien qu'on ne fait pas de conneries !"
<Jucato> translation?
<nixternal> we say in english:
<nixternal> "WHAT?" :p
<Jucato> no pain no gain? no guts no glory?
<Tonio_> means "the only way of not doing bullshits is just doing nothing!"
<Jucato> or just wtf?
<Jucato> aaaah
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: I installed the entire kdesupport
<Jucato> hahah
<Tonio_> so we have to experiment :)
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: is it dying on kdebase?
<mhb> why did we decide to remove the /.hidden file?
<Tonio_> expect we must admit our errors and rollback if necessary
<mhb> and when?
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: kdelibs
<mhb> my memory is failing me
<nixternal> hrmm
<Tonio_> strigi isn't activated by default, but d3lphin is
<Tonio_> so dolphin must be removed
<nixternal> I am at the kdebase update now and it is going fine
<Tonio_> imho of course :)
<nixternal> I just updated kdelibs and kdepimlibs w/o any issues
<CPrgmSwR2> I am stuck at the kdelibs module
<Tonio_> let's rediscuss that in a meeting and vote again
<nixternal> Tonio_: I am all for that
 * jpatrick too
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal do you have soprano-dev installed too?
 * nixternal would like to point to the meeting where we voted, note my -1 on it :)
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: -dev is what you need
<nixternal> to build with
<CPrgmSwR2> Hmm....
<CPrgmSwR2> I want to work on kollagame but I can't because I cannot find a good kde4 build environment
<Jucato> Tonio_: there's a small problem about strigi even if not activated by default
<mhb> it seems to me we're starting to be a distribution of cowards, removing features we implemented for the last release
<Jucato> Tonio_: it's still the default action for Find Files/Folderes and searching in Konqueror
<Tonio_> Jucato: I seem to remember that there is a meeting toonight
<mhb>  /.hidden file was completely functional, yet someone decided to remove it
<Tonio_> Jucato: but I can't find the confirmation
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Tonio_> nothing there
<Jucato> didn't push through
<Tonio_> Jucato: hum true, so strigi must leave too :)
<mhb> someone removed /media fixes so we're still stuck with the IMHO confusing two medias: media:/ and /media
<nixternal> man, building kde4 and running pbuilder on revu items is sloooooooow
<Jucato> mhb: I could argue that we're also being cowards if we don't accept our mistakes
<Tonio_> mhb: I did the removal :)
<Tonio_> mhb: nothing confusing
<Tonio_> just rollback, as this was an error too ;)
<mhb> well it confuses me, furthermore, now when I insert a CD and boot gutsy, it won't find it
<mhb> never happened with feisty
<fdoving> mhb: removing .hidden was needed. it was utterly useless and confusing to everyone. it also impacted everything else. for example the gtk-fileselectors.
<Lure> mhb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2006-12-07
<Jucato> mhb: it also tells us to be more careful in implementing new stuff, that we test it as much as we can and gather as much useful/sensible/constructive user feedback as possible
<mhb> fdoving: it was a bold step forward in usability, if you ask me. From the (user) discussions I've read, I've gained the feeling that people seem to agree with that opinion.
<mhb> as with all bold steps, it was controversial, but the users seemed more happy than say the current strigi
<Tonio_> not to everyone : I proposed to remove dolphin BEFORE gutsy was released
<Tonio_> I just suggested to test it during the dev cycle
 * Jucato wonders where mhb gets his user feedback data
<Tonio_> but it looks like I couldn't stop the train I started ;)
<fdoving> mhb: there were like 50 bugreports about it. users considered it a bug, not a feature.
<fdoving> .. many did, anyway.
<fdoving> including me.
<mhb> yeah, let's remove all software that has > 50 bugs.
<jpatrick> mhb: there goes k3b
<Jucato> and adept...
<mhb> what I mean is okay, we're doing stuff that makes some users angry, that's understandable, look, as a development team we cannot agree on whether D3lphin was good or not, and we tend to change opinions fast
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah but for adept we don't have any other alternative
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: for dolphin there is konqueror
 * Jucato was just trying to be funny :P
<Tonio_> that makes a hudge difference
<mhb> but what we're doing for like 3rd time is taking a bold step, then retreating because some users or developers dislike it
<mhb> instead of fixing bugs
<Tonio_> and I would say that dolphin is just like systemsettings
<Tonio_> $if kde4 was planned in 2 years, I would suggest to work on dolphin
<Tonio_> but with kde4 commin with hardy+1 and hardy beeing lts, we have to remove it
<mhb> or making the transition painless ... okay, not everyone liked /.hidden, let's have a graphical setting to remove it! Someone doesn't like D3lphin, he can remove it and set Konqueror as the default for all eternity with just one click!
<Jucato> like I said hours ago, I'm fine with keeping D3lphin *IF* we're willing to support if for 3 years by ourselves.
<Tonio_> I wouldn't mind keeping dolphin and improving it if we had time for this
<Jucato> (that's not still considering how much damage it's doing for KDE 4)
<fdoving> shipping d3lphin is fine, having it as default for all directories makes trouble for me.
<Tonio_> Jucato: true
<mhb> Jucato: are they going to reward us for the damage they've done with the KDE4 delay? Or are they going to repay us for the fact that we're stuck in a freeze for almost two years now because KDE4 takes several years?
<Tonio_> mhb: true
<Tonio_> kde3 isn't evolving for a long time now
 * Jucato shrugs
<Tonio_> damages of kubuntu to kde4 are not that big
<mhb> we have somehow dealt with that. I'm sorry.
<Tonio_> it delay it 10 times bigger problem
<Tonio_> BUT, we are not supporting dolphin, nobody takes care of functionnalities and bugs
<Tonio_> so let's remove it and stop going the wrong way
<nosrednaekim> not to interrupt this exciting discussion, but with diff, do you put the before-modification file first or second?
<Jucato> well I give up. I'll just say it again in the meeting once and for all
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: diff -ruN old new
<Jucato> or diff -ruN orig modified
<nosrednaekim> ok.. thats what I thought
<nosrednaekim> don't want to mess up my first diff:D
<Tonio_> Jucato: I won't say it only once :)
<mhb> what you are saying is "let's learn from the mistake of including D3lphin and Strigi". That's fine, but I ask: "Have we learned from the mistake of creating something, then quickly remove it in the next release?"
<Tonio_> Jucato: I will be a PITA untill the train I started is stoped :)
<mhb> or are we going to repeat it
<mhb> 3rd time in a row
<Jucato> Tonio_: I think I've already discussed it to death on my part... and I'm getting tired :/
<Tonio_> Jucato: let's VOTE, and respect the community decision
<Tonio_> Jucato: I have no doubt a vote will prove we're right
<Jucato> so I'll just let the votes decide and however it turns out, I will respect it
<Jucato> that's my plan :)
<Tonio_> I'll have to go for diner
<Jucato> eat well :)
<fdoving> voting in the wrong direction usually doesn't fix problems. if we are keeping broken software someone needs to fix it.
<mhb> with 6 people voting, I am a bit afraid it will boil down to personal preferences
<Tonio_> if there is a meeting toonight, please consider my vote goes to remove dolphin and even strigi
<Tonio_> if I can be there, I'll try too
<mhb> Tonio_: surely not tonight, next week perhaps
<mhb> Tonio_: we'll notify you, don't worry :o)
<Tonio_> and also, when you have the confirmation of the date for the meeting, please ping me since I don't wanna miss that one
<nosrednaekim> there is a meeting tonight? hmph
<Tonio_> mhb: thanks :)
<Jucato> no meeting tonight :)
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I seem to remember there is...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no, it's not, we'll tell everyone once we set a date
<mhb> and it will be in /topic and everywhere
<Tonio_> nosrednaekim: I must just be confused on that point
<Jucato> (except in my bathroom of course)
<Tonio_> maybe it's just not a kubuntu meeting, but something else...
<Tonio_> I have to go !!
<Tonio_> I just cooked a "coq au vin", smells sooooooooooo good :)
<Tonio_> I don't know if "coq au vin" is understandable for english people...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<jpatrick> chicken with wine?
<nosrednaekim> chicken and wine?
<Jucato> rooster w/ wine
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coq_au_vin
<Jucato> yum
<nosrednaekim> just a guess
<Jucato> er apt
<Tonio_> jpatrick, nosrednaekim: adult male chicken, with wine based sauce :)
<Jucato> cock (au) vine :)
<Tonio_> probably the best french receipt ever
<nosrednaekim> my french isn't too bad!
<Tonio_> s/receipt/receip
<Jucato> recipe :)
<nosrednaekim> never actually had french... but its all latin anyway ;)
<Tonio_> whats the english for coq ?
<Tonio_> that not really chicken
<nosrednaekim> rooster?
<Jucato> rooster
<nosrednaekim> cock?
<Jucato> male chicken
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so that's rooster with wine :)
<jpatrick> "el coq esportif"
<fdoving> i have those shoes.
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hahaha, "le coq sportif"
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you weren't that far :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: seven years studying french... where did it all go? :(
<Tonio_> jpatrick: we'll speak french now ;)
<mhb> Jucato: pokey
<Tonio_> I really have to go, have a good evening all !
<jpatrick> I've mostly forgetten all of it
<mhb> Jucato: so I take it you know all the bugs in D3lphin
<jpatrick> Tonio_: au revoir
<mhb> would you be so kind and file them in LP if they aren't there yet?
<jpatrick> Jucato: I've found another slave
<Jucato> do I know all the bugs? if only I did. but heavens no... I'm not endowed with Riddell-like powers. although I did mention a few already earlier
<Jucato> and yes, I do plan on doing a bug triage week soonish
<Jucato> jpatrick: the guy who came in earlier? :)
<jpatrick> nop, someone else
<Jucato> oooh
<jpatrick> here he comes...
<Jucato> jpatrick: that's great. exactly what we need. more slaves! )
<mhb> Jucato: splendid, as soon as possible would be lovely
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: really..... how good is he at art?
<mhb> I am going to do a little "learning from past mistakes" today
<fdoving> Tonio_: you might want to merge my kdesudo branch into trunk and put it in hardy. it works with non-root users too, unlike the gutsy one.
<Tonio_> fdoving: users that don't have sudo permissions ?
<fdoving> mhb: have a look at kdesudo too then. it's also one of those.
<Tonio_> fdoving: if you talk about the -h patch, I already merged
<fdoving> Tonio_: no, kdesudo -u
<Tonio_> ho you fixed it ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: how so, that's a sudo issue....
<fdoving> Tonio_: no. it's all about xauth.
<Tonio_> fdoving: ah ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: can you send me the url for the branch by email ?
<Tonio_> I'll merge tomorrow
<fdoving> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~frode/kdesudo/fdoving
<Tonio_> I really, really, really have to go :)
<fdoving> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/k/
<Tonio_> fdoving: super thanks that'll be merged tomorrow
<fdoving> enjoy the coq.
 * Jucato thought Tonio_ was devouring a chicken...
<Tonio_> fdoving:  :)
<Tonio_> bye !!
<nosrednaekim> bye
<mhb> fdoving: I can do everything only when I really want :o)
<fdoving> mhb: i belive much of our problem boils down to organizing Q&A during the development period. and that's boring so noone does it. that's why we get issues like the kdesudo, dolphin and strigi ones.
<fdoving> and noone really wants to do organized QA. everyone just removes strigi-daemon, sets the default filemanager back to konq, and remove kdesudo on their own systems.
<mhb> fdoving: so let's remove them all ourselves, right?
<mhb> fdoving: I think much of our problem lies in the fact that it is easier to remove than fix bugs, and it is easier to support removal rather than fix
<fdoving> considering all the fixing needed to be done and the manpower available, yeah.
<mhb> I agree that we should provide a painless way to revert every time we provide something people consider controversial
<mhb> but I disagree that the right thing is, when faced with criticism, to back down and revert to the old state
<fdoving> that depends on the issue.
<mhb> fdoving: does it? Strange, we've done the same thing twice in a row and personal preferences seem to indicate that we're going to do it again
<fdoving> in kdesudos case that would be the best solution if someone didn't fix it fast. luckily for everyone I did. But the suggested fix on every forum and the bugreport was to remove kdesudo
<fdoving> and my two-line fix doesn't really fix kdesudo, it lets users run programs as root, the 'as other user' feature doesn't work. that's too big a diff to get into gutsy.
<fdoving> so for users that need the feature, removing kdesudo is the only way.
<mhb> fdoving: every time it happens that someone dislikes the feature/app/file and wants to remove it
<fdoving> with more issues like that we soon need a FAQ to reverting our "improvements" back to the kde-way.
<mhb>  /.hidden , D3lphin, kdesudo ... you name it
<mhb> fdoving: is sudo with kdesu even supported in KDE4?
<fdoving> mhb: that's because kdesudo, d3lphin and .hidden breaks stuff. at large.
<mhb> I haven't seen the code recently, but last time I did, it wasn't
<fdoving> mhb: no idea. but probably.
<fdoving> my point is, including experimental software is fine, but making them the default from day 1. can explode in your face, like kdesudo did.
<mhb> fdoving: they do the job for basic tasks, they do the job for me
<fdoving> mhb: if you use the kdesudo from the first released gutsy without updates you would end up with root-ownership on your config files.
<fdoving> that's not even close to working.
<fdoving> it's like using
<fdoving> 'sudo konqueror' from the commandline.
<mhb> fdoving: what you're saying is "let's fix all bugs before we even include it in the non-finished release" ... isn't that impossible?
<fdoving> mhb: i'm saying 'test it for a week, then make it default'
<mhb> and you probably know that > 50% of users upgrade to the release only once it's finished
<fdoving> mhb: obviously that's not been done with kdesudo for example.
<mhb> so you cannot fix all bugs even if all worked for you
<fdoving> it's not about fixing all bugs.
<mhb> fdoving: I'm certain that people tested it for a week and it worked for them ... you didn't, but that is a different story, I guess
<fdoving> it's about not breaking everyones system.
<fdoving> I didn't make anything default. I
<mhb> we cannot force you (and everyone else) to test something
<fdoving> why would you include things you don't know if works or not?
<mhb> so you don't test it, but it works for us, so we make it default ... then it breaks for you
<Tm_T> mhb: you can force me
<mhb> Tm_T: okay, noted :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: just put out something cool
<Tm_T> and you can't stop me!
<fdoving> mhb: software isn't random like that. the code does what the code deos, it's not AI.
 * Tm_T hides
<mhb> fdoving: you seem to suggest that people never tested it before making it default, I have to disagree, I did test it, not extensively though, I counted for Tonio_ to do that
<mhb> it fulfilled all my daily tasks
<mhb> which are not all tasks, I admit
<fdoving> and i'm sure you have root-ownership on confif files in ~/.kde/
<fdoving> which is fine if you never run konqueror, dolphin, konsole or anything else as root.
<mhb> fdoving: strange, but I don't
 * Jucato is seriously wondering where mhb gets his user feedback data
<fdoving> but once you do, it breaks.
<mhb> Jucato: czech forums and discussions, mostly
<Jucato> that must be quite a lot
<Jucato> I'm glad it really works for you, for your use case. but a lot of other users aren't as fortunate
<fdoving> mhb: i wouldn't be spending 10h fixing kdesudo if it wasn't broken.
<fdoving> brb.
<Jucato> er... "I'm really glad it works for you"
<mhb> well, I don't say it's perfect, but I don't see any mistake in the process of including it
<mhb> people tested it before including it, then a wider array of people tested it, reported bugs and fixed some
<mhb> I don't  see any problem with that
<Jucato> it also reveals another problem. we lack testers, as well as a structure for testing/testers
<Jucato> we'll have to address that too
<mhb> Jucato: true
<Jucato> (which is another point in his proposals btw)
<fdoving> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fdoving> we've been telling users exactly that since warty
<mhb> hmm, never use sudo?
<Jucato> for GUI apps.
<mhb> I'm guilty then.
<mhb> I've used it. Arrest me.
<fdoving> that's not the problem.
<Jucato> probably that's a reason why you didn't notice kdesudo not working properly?
<fdoving> you can use sudo, with the correct options.
<fdoving> but kdesudo didn't use the correct options.
<mhb> Jucato: possibly so, still I don't see any problem with that... so somebody else noticed it
<fdoving> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo explains the issue.
<mhb> Jucato: is it a crime when a person that does a few small tweaks on kdesudo doesn't notice breakage for other people?
<Jucato> if somebody = dozens (and literally dozens) more people, then there is a big problem
<mhb> Jucato: am I somehow responsible for kdesudo now?
<Jucato> I never laid any blame on you
<mhb> well you see a problem with the fact that I didn't notice some breakage
<Jucato> I meant that I see a problem in kdesudo if a lot of people experienced it
<mhb> Jucato: yes, that is a bug (not a problem tho)
<Jucato> if you say so...
<mhb> somehow I get the feeling that you suggest we don't include anything in the development version unless we tested it on all machines
<mhb> in the world
<fdoving> no, testing on any machine.
<Jucato> wow...
<Jucato> I've never been so misinterpreted in my entire life
<mhb> fdoving: if you don't trust me that it was tested and it worked for some people, why don't you ask the person that included it in Kubuntu whether he tested that?
<mhb> or you think nobody tested it?
<mhb> we just said "ooh, that would be cool if we made it default" without any testing?
<mhb> that's plain silly
<mhb> I don't think Riddell would allow such a thing
<fdoving> mhb: i belive it was tested. but the options was not tested¸ and the homedir of the user was not examined for root onwed files.
<fdoving> 'kdesudo adept' probably worked.
<fdoving> poor QA, not non-existent.
<mhb> fdoving: and the contents of the /tmp file weren't checked, and nobody scanned the network interface
<mhb> and 1000 other tasks
<Tm_T> aand that's slipping to low
<mhb> I agree, we don't have the manpower for extensive QA
<mhb> but complaining here doesn't change anything, does it?
<Tm_T> perhaps, but denying it doesn't help either
 * Jucato gives up
<mhb> you can't take a whip and force us all to skip sleeping and eating and do QA
<Tm_T> discussing is important, mhb
<mhb> that's (sadly) how the community process works, you cannot force anyone
<mhb> boring tasks get skipped
<Tm_T> no one is forcing
<fdoving> mhb: i'm not, i'm just saying that including experimental software as defaults can be a bad thing because it often breaks users systems. once you include something broken your
<fdoving> 're obliged to fix it.
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> valid point
<fdoving> pushing experimental software and not fixing it is the evil thing.
<fdoving> and.. if you still want the experimental software, and don't have the manpower to fix it, leave it in, but not as default.
<mhb> I've created two components for Gutsy, yet we're not discussing them as the most problematic ones, so I kind of feel I've done it good enough.
<mhb> and I don't have any packaging rights, I'm neither a MOTU nor a core-devel. So it wasn't me who included kdesudo into Kubuntu, and I don't see a reason why I should be obliged to do anything with it.
<fdoving> mhb: you and everyone else is doing great. that's not the problem, I'm just making a point about the issue.
<ScottK> That and you're not paid in addition, so you should work on what interests you.
<Tm_T> oh boy
<mhb> I better go fixing D3lphin.
 * ScottK can grumble about that for a while if it would help.
<mhb> even though it will be pointless, no matter how much bugs I squish today, people who dislike it will vote against it
<Tm_T> mhb: untrue
<mhb> we'll see.
<mhb> ScottK: if you know some significant bugs in D3lphin and told me, that'd be great.
<mhb> knew
<fdoving> mhb: if you make it work with alt+f2 sftp urls, and make it work with digital-camera desktop icons i'll support it.
<ScottK> mhb: It's not really a bug issue for me.  I just prefer Konqueror.
<ScottK> But fdoving's point about sftp is well taken.
<ScottK> That and make fish:// go away.
<mhb> fdoving: have you filed bugs about it? Or would you prefer to explain it to me?
<fdoving> mhb: when dolphin is the default for opening folders i have issues with some urls i put in the alt+f2 run dialog.
<fdoving> mhb: same goes for usb-connected camera:// urls - and desktop icons.
<mhb> fdoving: I don't have the hardware to fix camera://, unless you can emulate it in some way
<fdoving> not that i know of.
<mhb> fdoving: I run alt+f2, then put an "sftp://mhb.ath.cx/", and the D3lphin login/pass dialog appears, I put in valid input, and I get there
<ScottK> mhb: There is a bug on using SFTP instead of FISH.
<fdoving> mhb: i use ssh keys, might be an issue.
<mhb> ScottK: fish doesn't work?
<ScottK> mhb: No, FISH is evil and should be replaced by an actual protocol like SFTP.
<mhb> ah, both work for me though
 * ScottK looks for the bug.
<mhb> the only bug I see is that you have to insert the login/pass information twice on first run
<fdoving> ScottK: no, fish and sftp are not the same. sftp depends on sftp beeing enabled on the serverside. fish does not.
<mhb> but I can get in with both
<fdoving> aliasing fish to sftp will be bad. imho.
<ScottK> fdoving: Yes and so fish drops a perl script on the distant end.
<fdoving> mhb: then it might already be fixed. or it just works with user/pass.
<ScottK> Not a good practice.
<fdoving> ScottK: exactly. smart, right? :)
<ScottK> Bug 133957 is the one I filed on it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133957 in kdelibs "Dolphin uses fish: instead of sftp: for "SSH" connections" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133957
<fdoving> ah, the default for remote:/ ?
<ScottK> Something like that
<ScottK> I think FISH should be available if needed, but not the default.
<fdoving> i agree.
<fdoving> sftp is also faster.
<ScottK> It's also possible to forkbomb the server if you try and copy a bunch of files at the same time since fish tries them in parallel rather than sequentially.
 * ScottK know that from experience
<mhb> ScottK: how do you create this network folder?
<ScottK> mhb: I expect that Bug 133957 would be a fun one to figure out as the answer is buried in kdelibs (IIRC) and how Dolph3n deals with it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133957 in kdelibs "Dolphin uses fish: instead of sftp: for "SSH" connections" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133957
<ScottK> mhb: IIRC I clicked on the icon to make a "SSH connection".
<ScottK> My Gutsy laptop is shutdown and in another part of the house.  I can get it and try again if needed.
<mhb> ScottK: I see it now, it's in "Network"
<ScottK> OK.
<mhb> hmm, that's weird
<mhb> that dialog is completely weir
<mhb> weird
<ScottK> mhb: If you need any help, I'll be glad to, but when I filed the bug, I looked into it and exhausted my KDE knowlege.
<mhb> so I should fix it so that it uses sftp instead of fish as default for the "Secure shell?
<fdoving> ScottK: isn't that the same with konq? - it is here.
<mhb> yeah, I guess it's d3lphin-unrelated
<fdoving> mhb: that would be kdelibs, the remote:/ protocol. i guess. not dolphin.
<fdoving> yep.
<ScottK> fdoving: Dunno.  I haven't actually tried it there.
<mhb> give me something d3lphin related
 * ScottK will reassign the bug.
<ScottK> mhb: Thanks for looking at it.
<mhb> ScottK: I'll still take a look at it
<mhb> but I'd like to fix at least one d3lphin bug today.
<ScottK> I haven't actually used it enough to have any.  Sorry.
<mhb> no problem
<mhb> fdoving: I insert "camera:/" into the alt+f2 dialog, and it works
<mhb> well the folder is obviously empty, but I get there
<mhb> or is the problem that it is empty all the time?
<fdoving> mhb: yeah, that works here too. but if i plug in a camera it says 'The file or folder camera:/[name of camera/ does not exist'
<fdoving> or something like that.
<fdoving> i'll find a camera.. hang on.
<fdoving> the camera icon on the desktop opens media:/camera
<fdoving> then i get 'The file or folder / does not exist
<fdoving> '
<fdoving> konq opens camera:/something just fine.
<fdoving> hard for you to fix without a camera.
<mhb> I should have one after the weekend, I'll take a look at it then, okay?
<fdoving> sure :)
<fdoving> I use dolphin, but i keep konq as the default.
<fdoving> launching dolphin from a dolphin icon in the quickstarter applet.
<CPrgmSwR2> What improvements are planed for hardy?
<mhb> bugfixes, KDE4 in universe, catching up with Ubuntu
<jpatrick> CPrgmSwR2: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
 * jpatrick goes to package kryptomanager
<mhb> CPrgmSwR2: and whatever you hack for us :o)
<CPrgmSwR2> printing autodetection would be awsome
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: is their plans to include the latest ati-drives in hardy?
<gnomefreak> CPrgmSwR2: its added to the above site so its planned
<gnomefreak> ati yes it should be included
<gnomefreak> latest will be about a month before release if they release after that its gonna be hard to include it
<Tm_T> ah
<CPrgmSwR2> gnomefreak: I am hoping ati can work out some of its bugs with their new driver by then
<gnomefreak> CPrgmSwR2: ati will never do that
<fdoving> jpatrick: will you add divertions to the files kryptomedia needs to replace, or include it into kdelibs?
<gnomefreak> ati has been buggy since beginning of time
<jpatrick> fdoving: the patch is in kdebase (yet to upload I think)
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> i guess User Hard Disk mounting is the trickiest one in that list.
<CPrgmSwR2> what do you mean exactly by user Hard Disk mounting... do you mean that you don't have to sudo mount a disk?
<fdoving> i belive the idea is to let users in the 'admin' group (or similar), mount disks not in fstab
<fdoving> disks/partitions
<CPrgmSwR2> fdoving: it would be neat if they just automounted
<fdoving> in some cases, maybe.
<CPrgmSwR2> in which cases would you not want that to happen?
<fdoving> well, mounting DellUtility partitions, MacOS have some magic partitions, it's often not wanted/neccesary.
<fdoving> also some filesystems lack the restrictions needed to be mounted on multi-user-systems.
<fdoving> but those are restricted in HAL, usually.
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<fdoving> i'm not sure, but i guess it probably is easier to let the user click on the partition he wants to mount.
<fdoving> I just know that media:/ hacking in KDE can be a bit frustrating. Probably better not that our /media/-specific patches are removed.
<fdoving> .. or most of them anyway.
<Jucato> some confirmed Dolphin bugs: http://rafb.net/p/g6Sxzu62.html
<Jucato> (didn't want to flood and overload the bot)
<yuriy> those are all d3lphin?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> and those are just a handpicked few
<Jucato> (ones that I have tried and confirmed
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
<fdoving> mhb: i feel https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/138374 is important.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138374 in dolphin "dolphin breaks when you try to open a directory with a # sign in it. " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> testing that now i thought you could
<Jucato> just tried it a while ago, still couldn't
<gnomefreak> Jucato: where is the #
<Jucato> anywhere in the folder name
<gnomefreak> im using it like fun#lies
<fdoving> the crash in 139516 is also a bit evil.
<gnomefreak> lmao
<gnomefreak> i have a dir fun and fun#lies if i try to open fun#lies it opens fun
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm thats odd it defaults to the first word
<gnomefreak> even help#me defaults to open help but there is no help dir
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's even worse if you have the breadcrumb bar set to browse mode...
<mhb> fdoving: okay
<Jucato> you only get file://
<gnomefreak> oh and mkdir wont make dir starting with # so it may not be supported
<mhb> fdoving: I have to overcome some Hardy breakage before I can even compile dolphin
<nosrednaekim> hardy is already out?
<Jucato> er... devel
<Tm_T> erm
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: no its in pre alpha stages
<gnomefreak> mhb: whats broken?
 * gnomefreak doesnt have breakage in hardy atm
<mhb> I cannot find a libkonq4
<mhb> yet I need it in order to build Dolphin
<Jucato> O.o
<mhb> well, perhaps I can get it via p.u.c
<nosrednaekim> yeah....I figured that much :D
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<nixternal> !info libkonq4-dev
<ubotu> libkonq4-dev: development files for Konqueror's core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 80 kB, installed size 248 kB
<gnomefreak> mhb: thats odd since policy shows i have it installed but find couldnt find it (kind of ironic)
 * Jucato was responsible for adding that dependency to d3lphin...
<gnomefreak> nixternal: libkonq3 is package
<gnomefreak> -3 +4
<mhb> actually I used Lure's PPA packages in Gutsy and Hardy complained
<mhb> dpkg -i magic helped
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> i only have info and docs for libkonq4
<gnomefreak> from locate
<mhb> well I'm back on track
<mhb> fdoving: I'll do the pound one first
 * gnomefreak wonders if konq or natlus opens them
<gnomefreak> nautilus
<Jucato> konq does
<nixternal> libkonq4 provides /usr/include/kde/konq_*
<gnomefreak> working on nautilus
<gnomefreak> to see
<gnomefreak> yep it does
<gnomefreak> you just cant make it with # to start atleast in mkdir
<jpatrick> Riddell: could you approve/reject semantik? There's a new upstream release I would like to upload
<gnomefreak> can you open a file in dolphin by naming the file instead of clicking on it?
<Jucato> filter + pressing Enter?
<Jucato> (press / to show the filter bar)
<gnomefreak> ty
<fdoving> some#folder can be opened with right-click -> open with -> dolphin
<fdoving> funny. it works, but not when clicked.
<nixternal> sudo apt-get remove dolphin
<gnomefreak> but cant open dolphin and click it :(
<nixternal> that is the easiest fix :p
<fdoving> that's a workaround :)
 * Jucato avoids the discussion again by going to bed at 4am...
<nixternal> hehe, k'nite Jucato
<nosrednaekim> night Jucato
<Jucato> g'night!
<nixternal> what!?!?! :p
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> winight
<nixternal> d'oh
<gnomefreak> night Jucato
<fdoving> you can get into the directory if you write folder%23name instead of folder#name as suggested by auto-completion.
<nixternal> one of these days, I hope I get to meet peer, he deserves a beating for always resetting people's connections
<gnomefreak> mhb: are there security implications of this?
<mhb> gnomefreak: of what?
<mhb> it's a bad bug, I admit
<gnomefreak> ah ok but nothing securioty related
<mhb> I'd publish it as a security fix, but I dunno
<mhb> it's pretty bad
<gnomefreak> it is bad
<fdoving> which bug?
<gnomefreak> the dolphin bug
<gnomefreak> fdoving: with # in name
<fdoving> ah, yeah, that one is evil.
<fdoving> i belive it's wrong use of KURL in multiple places.
<mhb> it seems dolphin translates those chars
<mhb> %23%23folder works
<fifoo> hey guys, i can't compile kdelibs from svn because of soprano being too old
<fdoving> mhb: yeah, suggests wrong use of KURL.
<nixternal> fifoo: you need to build it from kdesupport in svn
<fifoo> that's what I did
<fifoo> but that did not work
<nixternal> hrmm...it seems I am the only one it has worked for around here...you aren't the first to experience the problem
<fifoo> I looked on the net and it looks like I might need to uninstall libsoprano-dev using apt first
<jdong> hey y'all :)
<fifoo> des that sound reasonable?
<jdong> gnomefreak's poked me towards the dolphin thing
<nosrednaekim> fifoo: yes, unintall it first
<fifoo> if I attempt to do that it looks like some key libs will be removed too so I'm too sure...
<gnomefreak> i poked for test on something but it turns out me and jdong are working at exact same pace as fdoving and mhb
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> fifoo: it could be...I didn't do it that way though
<jdong> I think this is a security vulnerability
<nosrednaekim> fifoo: do it.
<nixternal> I think kdepim takes the longest to build
<jdong> I'm pretty sure I can %-escape ../../../../usr/bin/command
<jdong> and dolphin will follow it
<fdoving> jdong: yup, i'm suggesting it's wrong use of KURL somewhere. trying to figure out where. as open-with -> dolphin works on those folders. (still translates to %23)
<jdong> fdoving: right; I'm extremely concerned that making a folder called foo%23bar causes dolphin to navigate to foo#bar
<fdoving> jdong: you don't need to, just enter the full path to the command without the other crap
 * gnomefreak figured dolphin uses bash(for some odd reason) or something else that # is a comment since it redirects you to name prior to #
<fdoving> ah, like that.
<jdong> fdoving: it's a case of clicking one physical folder name redirects you to an entirely different place
<fdoving> yep.
<jdong> because dolphin seems to be unescaping raw path names
<fdoving> figured it out eventually.
<gnomefreak> sad part it redirects you even if folder doesnt exsit
<fifoo> nosrednaekim: it says that kde4base-dev kdelibs5-dev and kdepimlibs5-dev will be removed! Is that OK?
<nixternal> fifoo: yes, if you are building it from svn and not using the packages in the repos
<nosrednaekim> fifoo: yes
<fifoo> cool! Ta
<fdoving> jdong: if you have the folders something%23strange and something#strange clicking the %23 one opens the # one, clicking the # one tries to open ./something/
<jdong> fdoving: right
<jdong> YIKES
<jdong> EVEN WORSE
<jdong> name a folder "test; touch foo"
<jdong> and tell dolphin to open as root
<jdong> the second part is executed
<fdoving> that might as well be kdesudos fault.
<ScottK> Kewl
<jdong> fdoving: why isn't dolphin escaping what's passed to kdesudo though?
<jdong> fdoving: if I tell kdesudo to execute "foo; bar", it should
<jdong> fdoving: it's dolphin at fault for not shell-escaping path names
<jdong> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7 2007-11-17 15:10 /tmp/foobar
<jdong> it definitely executed it as root
<fdoving> it doesn
<fdoving> 't touch foo here.
<jdong> it might not go where you expect it to go
<jdong> make a /usr/local/bin/foobar command that touches /tmp/foobar
<jdong> then open a directory called "test; foobar"
<jdong> you will find /tmp/foobar with root ownership
<fdoving> jdong: test with http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/k/kdesudo_1.1-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<jdong> fdoving: what's this new version do differently?
<fdoving> i have fixed lots of its brokenness.
<jdong> fdoving: ok, but nonetheless Ubuntu Gutsy's version is vulnerable to this bug, agree?
<fdoving> dynamic xauth, non-root kdesudo -u works
<fdoving> jdong: i haven't tested that version yet, hang on.
<fdoving> yep, gutsys version makes foobar.
<jdong> fdoving: 0ubuntu5 still vulnerable
<jdong> fdoving: try test; konqueror -- it's a lot more dramatic :D
<jdong> evne with 0buuntu5 it opens up a dolphin at test, then opens konqueror as root
<fdoving> hum. ok, nothing to do with kdesudo then.
<fdoving> but i guess you can add sudo options too, with non-ubuntu5 versions.
<jdong> right
<jdong> it seems like only open as root is vulnerable to command injection
<jdong> which is.... unfortunate :D
<fdoving> which should be -very- simple to fix.
<jdong> right
<fdoving> jdong: /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/d3lphin_su.desktop - make it read: Exec=kdesu -c 'd3lphin "%U"'
<fdoving> then try again.
<jdong> fdoving: well, worked, but now name it test"; konqueror"
<jdong> same problem
<fdoving> Exec=kdesu "d3lphin" "%U"
<fdoving> then.
<mhb> so, are you done talking about it?
<mhb> cause I fixed it
<fdoving> great :)
<jdong> fdoving: ok, that works better, except it can't open folders with " in it
<fdoving> that's just annoying, not pure evil :)
<mhb> the problem is actually described as #1 on the API docs
<jdong> fdoving: I'm still not sure if I can exploit it or not...
<mhb> http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKURL.html
<jdong> zsh: unmatched "
<jdong> spits that to the console
<jdong> which is... a bit scary?
<jdong> fdoving: test"`konqueror`"
<jdong> test"`sudo konqueror`" will elevate to root without a second password prompt, as it's within the sudo cache time of the first execution
<fdoving> evil.
<jdong> there's gotta be a %u/%U spec that escapes the URL right?
<jdong> granted this stuff is still far fetched as "exploit material" as the user has to be dumb enough to click such a hideous looking folder
<mhb> give me an example of something bad happening
<mhb> jdong: ^^
<fdoving> test"`rm -rf something`" ?
<mhb> so a something file and a "rm something" folder?
<jdong> mhb: someone lures a user into opening a folder named test"`command`", the command is executed
<fdoving> test"`rm -rf /`" is evil.
<fdoving> especially if one click 'open as root'
<jdong> mhb: though it takes a great deal of idiocy on the user's part to fall to a trap like this, it's still not good behavior that open as on a directory executes a command
<mhb> so should I name it "`konqueror`" or `konqueror` ?
<mhb> tried both
<mhb> and 'konqueror'
<mhb> guess I fixed it
<jdong> mhb: sorry, this is confusing, there's like 5 different Exec='s that fdoving and I been through
<jdong> lemme try to recall which one works for stock kubuntu
<fdoving> jdong: the first one without any quoting. wasn't it ?
<jdong> mhb: try test; konqueror
<mhb> as a folder name?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> then open as root on it
<jdong> it defintiely works for me on stock gutsy
<mhb> that would work because the elevated d3lphin won't be patched by me
<jdong> first dolphin pops up navigated to "test"
<jdong> and then a few seconds later konqueror pops up under toot
<jdong> root*
<mhb> hmm, true
<mhb> that is unrelated to the # bug
<jdong> right, this is an unrelated bug
<jdong> yeah it seems to only be a problem when hooked up with kdesu
<fdoving> probably kdesudo
<jdong> i.e. kdesudo runs the command on the inside under a basic sh shell
<jdong> where these escapes are being interpreted
<fdoving> yep.
<jdong> while the non-root ones directly execute these strings, which have no meaning without a sh
<jdong> shall I file a bug about this, or is it handled? :)
<fdoving> it's an kdesudo issue.
<fdoving> kdesu.distrib does this properly.
<mhb> file a bug, please
<mhb> and get someone to fix this
<mhb> .o)
<fdoving> jdong: it's about adding an ' at the beginning and end, of the command, right?
<mhb> I'm busy with d3lphin, I guess.
<fdoving> i'm starting to dislike kdesudo.
<jdong> fdoving: well with the default configuration, it's about just "foo; bar" executing bar"
<jdong> fdoving: with the various Exec= workarounds that you suggested, I can work around them with various combinations of ', ", and `
<jdong> fdoving: so overall IMO the problem is that kdesudo is using a /bin/sh to interpret the arguments which is just asking for trouble
 * jdong files bug
<fdoving> please post the number here.
<fdoving> i'll have to feed a kid.
<fdoving> bbl.
<jdong> ok
<ScottK> fdoving: Do that and they grow and then you have to buy them new clothes and all kinds of anoying stuff.
 * jdong files "Launchpad times out when trying to file a security bug" :D
<jdong> that's a denial-of-service!
<jdong> bug 163417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163417 in kdesudo "kdesudo+dolphin leads to command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163417
<jdong> fdoving, mhb ^^ :)
<gnomefreak> so while fixing a bug you file more bugs? ;)
<jdong> gnomefreak: lol, the best time to find another bug is after you've fixed one, right? :D
<jdong> otherwise the bug database shrinks.
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> but keep in mind most bugs are features :)
<jdong> gnomefreak: I can see the convenience in this -- I can both navigate to a folder AND execute a command as root at the same time!
<nosrednaekim> especial #1
<jdong> two birds with one stone!
<gnomefreak> bug #1 will take care of itself when xp EOS comes up, people are not gonna want to buy/upgrade thier pc for vista (atleast the people with older pcs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<gnomefreak> damn
<fifoo> hey, i've got troubles building kdepimlibs, I've got "It is impossible to order the linker search path in such a way that libraries specified as full paths will be picked by the linker"
<fifoo> I've made a svn update and just wanted to recompile the source
<nixternal> after you do svn update do
<nixternal> cb
<nixternal> make -j2 VERBOSE=1 && make install
<jdong> Tonio_: uh oh gonna need another KT patch uploaded in a sec; seems like we've got a crasher in 2.2.3
<fifoo> nixternal: I've got "No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libstreamanalyzer.so', needed by `lib/libkresources.so.4.0.0'."
<fifoo> I've jsut made a make clean
<nixternal> you need to install strigi
<mhb> Riddell: assigned bug 132141 to you, so please take a look at it and perhaps fix it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132141 in dolphin "desktop_dolphin translations missing in the source package" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132141
<mhb> we'd like to have D3lphin translated!
<fifoo> nixternal: installed strigi from kdesupport
<nixternal> hrmm
<stdin> you need to make sure cmake is looking in the right place, ccmake is good to check
<fifoo> and whats the difference between doing make in the build dir and cmakekde in the src dir (if there is one?)
<stdin> cmakekde cd's you to the build dir
<mhb> opinions on bug 148663 appreciated
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148663 in dolphin "Icon launch effect is not implemented in Dolphin" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148663
<jpatrick> man, there are no more kde universe merges..
<fifoo> everything was building fine when I followed the online tutorial (by installing the required packets via apt)
<fifoo> but this afternnoon I updated the src from svn and needed a new version of soprano
<fifoo> so I uninstalled some packets and built soprano (and strigi) from kdesupport
<fifoo> but can't have the kde source to build now
<jpatrick> hey, does anyone else's konqueror make multiple tabs if they press Ctrl-Shift-N?
<jpatrick> but I mean as in never stopping and jamming up.. :(
<fifoo> what do you recommend? the version online, or build everything from svn?
<mhb> jdong: one duplicate to your bugreport already
<jdong> mhb: really?
<mhb> jdong: yes, differently phrased but still
<fifoo> by the version online, I mean the tutorial on kde techbase
<jdong> mhb: was it already filed and I didn't search well enough?
<mhb> jdong: I guess so, still I marked your one as the main one because you describe better what happens
<jdong> ok, cool
<begert__> fifoo: I know I had to build Soprano and then copy all soprano stuff from usr/local/ to just usr/
<begert__> I know thats the wrong fix
<begert__> but thats what I did
<yuriy> begert__: Riddell put up packages for newer soprano
<begert__> ohsss
<begert__> thats good too
<begert__> :P
<fifoo> :)
<fifoo> But do you recommend sticking to the packages or better using svn?
<begert__> i would prefer packages
<fifoo> begert__: Thanks! I think I'll start again from scratch :)
<begert__> what component can't you build fifoo
<begert__> ?
<fifoo> kdepimlibs
<begert__> the only other thing I can think off is removing soprano and then re-installing
<begert__> it didn't try and update for me
<fifoo> begert__: unless I did something silly. But I imagine I have to rebuild the libs each time I svn update, right?
<begert__> I do
<begert__> kdelibs -> kdepimlibs -> kdebase
<begert__> thats what I usually do
<fifoo> ok. Do you follow the same procedure as one the tutorial? cmakekde in each source dir?
<begert__> not exactly, but that should work
<begert__> I was pretty much doing all the things in cmakekde manually
<fifoo> do you make clean first?
<begert__> if i had trouble I would kinda start from scratch
<begert__> make a new build folder kdelibs_2 for example
<fifoo> ;-)
<fifoo> Yeah, doint that right now
<begert__> then cmake /SVNSTUFF/kdelibs in the new folder
<begert__> then make
<begert__> and so on
<nixternal> is it just me, or is moving plasma widgets impossible?
<begert__> last I knew (couple days ago) I could no longer move the digital clock
<begert__> CMake Error: Soprano version 1.96.0 is too old. Please install 1.97.1 or newer
<begert__> :P
<fifoo> :)
<fifoo> begert__: I've just reinstalled soprano from kdesupport but as far I know I need to uninstall the package for the newer version to be used
<fifoo> and I think that's where it started to go wrong earlier!
<begert__> sillyness
<mhb> well, I've got enough
<mhb> see you later
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-18
<yuriy> nixternal: you gotta use the button tha appears on the top left when you hover
<nixternal> ahh, that is kind of annoying
<poetaa> Hola alguien habla castellano?
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: any status on getting kde4-beta4 working?
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: what do you mean?
<CPrgmSwR2> as in getting kde4 to compile
<CPrgmSwR2> and how will you know when the system is fixed to allow kde4 to compile
<nixternal> I won't know...I am guessing they will let Riddell know
<Tonio_> jdong: got a fix for the issue ?
<Tonio_> jdong: feel free to ping me if you fix this one
<Tonio_> jdong: otherwise I'll rty to fix it myseld...
<jdong> Tonio_: bug #163426 ready to sponsor :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163426 in ktorrent "KTorrent 2.2.3 crasher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163426
<nixternal_> booyahkah
<jdong> Tonio_: hey, did you get my last message about the LP# for the KT fix?
<TiMiDo> anyone in here?
<Hobbsee> no
<mhb> morning
<fifoo> all, I've got trouble building kdelibs because of soprano. I've built it and installed it from svn (kdesupport) but cmake is still trying to access the /usr/include/soprano where I would like it to point to my local copy (in the kdedev user's dir). I feel like I should modify FindSoprano.cmake but not too sure what. Any idea?
<Tm_T> fifoo: #kde4-devel ?
<fifoo> Ta. Will try there
<_StefanS_> brightness up/down works with latest nvidia beta drivers from kde-power-manager and through /proc/acpi/video
<mhb> it still doesn't work here, though
<_StefanS_> mhb: which method?
<_StefanS_> mhb: echo 30 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/video/VID1/LCD0/brightness works here, as well as the kde-power-manager sliders.
<_StefanS_> mhb: I havent tried on batteries
<mhb> well I mean the brightness up/down keys
<mhb> otherwise it works via g-p-m
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep, same here then.
<_StefanS_> mhb: I was just wonder how the triggering of the brightness works.. is it kmilo?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I mean what is triggered from acpi_fakekey .. ?
<mhb> yes, it is kmilo... Lure was playing with it, I don't know much about it, and debugging it is also nigh to impossible
<mhb> because it somehow integrates into kded, cannot be launched standalone, and cannot be forced on the foreground, always detaches
<_StefanS_> uhm great..
<_StefanS_> Lure: you there?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> jpatrick: pong
<jpatrick> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/inject.rb
<apachelogger> jpatrick: what are you trying to do?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I was bored, and needed something to do :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I don't get the functionallity :P
<mhb> jpatrick: help me fix Dolphin then :o)
<mhb> err, D3lphin
<jpatrick> mhb: I'll more likely break it more
<Lure> _StefanS_: hi
<mhb> jpatrick: hehe :o) it has got plenty of untriaged bugs, too
<_StefanS_> Lure: hep.. I was wondering how those brightness up/down are triggered.. wasn't it through kmilo ? Thing is that nvidia drivers work now with hal and /proc/acpi
<_StefanS_> Lure: atleast on my quadro fx 570m
<Lure> _StefanS_: kernel maps key to keycode, then we map keycode to xkeysym and kmilo generic set KGlobalAccel for xkeysym
<_StefanS_> ah yes
<Lure> _StefanS_: the problem is that what works for other keys it does not for brightness :-(
<_StefanS_> remember that whole thing now..
<_StefanS_> neverming then
<Lure> _StefanS_: we did not come far as it is not clear where the problem is: xev reports proper xkeysym, dcop to powermanager works too (for battery key for example), so it is something with KGlobalAccel
<_StefanS_> ok, I wont have time to look at it anyways, just couldn't remember how it worked
<Lure> _StefanS_: test packages for kdebase/kdeutils are in my ppa, but they do not work
<Lure> _StefanS_: debdiff is here: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/kdebase.debdiff
<_StefanS_> Lure: lets just leave it for now, maybe we find out something in the future..
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/gutsy/kdeutils.debdiff
<_StefanS_> Lure: volume up/down still doesn't work either
<_StefanS_> Lure: worked on my t60p , but not t61p.
<_StefanS_> wierd..
<Tonio_> jdong: no I didn't get that one
<Tonio_> jdong: can you email it to me ?
<Tonio_> jdong: ah ! gotcha
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll upload today
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: hi ;)
<nixternal> mornin' from the wonderful city of chicago, where politics and wind go together! :)
<mhb> hi Tonio__
<mhb> you've got another security issue with kdesudo
<Tonio__> mhb: which one ?
<mhb> bug 163417
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163417 in kdesudo "kdesudo+dolphin leads to command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163417
<Tonio__> mhb: , hum true that, I'l fix that one
<ryanakca> mhb: how goes the new icon?
<begert> hey folks, i wrote bug 163457 last night and was wondering if I could get some help triaging it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163457 in kdebase "Mouseover effects leave junk on Desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163457
<mhb> ryanakca: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/updater-icon1.png
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm no good as an artist, and I have been influenced by yestreday's discussion with the folks here, so I'm back at coding
<mhb> bug triage, to be exact
<ryanakca> mhb: ah :)
 * mhb wonders if ryanakca read yesterday's talk
 * ryanakca wishes one could learn C++ in a day...
<ryanakca> nope
<mhb> ryanakca: if you know OOP and C, it's possible
<ryanakca> mhb: I know OOP and python :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: to get a package from debian in, ASAP, I have to file a sync request, right?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: Hey... know if there's a french translation of the leaflet or if I should start translating?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I could send you the svg
<jpatrick> apachelogger: "requestsync --help" :)
 * apachelogger presses the enter key :D
<jpatrick> ..if you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed
<ryanakca> jpatrick: please...
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/82028
<apachelogger> so not good
<ryanakca> <-@kubuntu.org
 * ryanakca wonders if there's a way of importing SVGs into rosetta for translation
<jpatrick> ryanakca: sent
<jpatrick> ryanakca: you will need the ttf-ubuntu-title in hardy for accents
<jpatrick> apachelogger: weird..
<apachelogger> requestsync -n -s libprojectm hardy
<jpatrick> you missed the version at the end
<apachelogger> jpatrick: [basever] - the square brackets make it appear optional to me
<jpatrick> well I'm stuffed
 * apachelogger starts crying
<jpatrick> I think since it's NEW in Debian it will do it automagically..
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger starts hoping
<ryanakca> jpatrick: in hardy... where...?
<jpatrick> universe
<ryanakca> apachelogger: no need to request syncs untill way down the road... like... January-ish...
<ryanakca> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ok
<jpatrick> ryanakca: hmm, I requested one yesterday for k3b-i18n
<jpatrick> time for tea
<ryanakca> apachelogger, jpatrick: don't need to untill December 13th, iirc. Until then, it's automatic
<fifoo> hey guys, anything I could help with? Just compiled all the libs. Ready to go :)!
<apachelogger> jpatrick: what's the problem with ksquirrel?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you got it to package?
<apachelogger> nah, I'm at it right now
<apachelogger> -libs is running through pbuilder
<jpatrick> well it was some time ago, but the header files had some problems
<begert__> hey fifoo
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, crappy buildsystem
<apachelogger> would need a COPYING.LIBS anyway
<apachelogger> for the admin dir
<fifoo> hey begert__
<ryanakca> fifoo: ummm... you could attempt merges? or have fun bug triaging...
<begert__> could help me triage my bug :P
<ryanakca> begert__: seriously? Sure... Have you read the documentation / bug triage HOWTO?
<begert__> i think i has
<begert__> Bug #163457
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163457 in kdebase "Mouseover effects leave junk on Desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163457
<fifoo> bug triaging? does taht involve fixing the bug eventually :)? I'm up for a bit of coding
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<ryanakca> fifoo: only if you want to fix it... otherwise you just get all the information required out of the reporter so that someone else can fix it...
<apachelogger> jpatrick: somehow I think that app is not worth the work -.-
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ksquirrel... isn't that some image app?
<apachelogger> KSquirrel is an image viewer for KDE with disk navigator, file tree, multiple directory view, thumbnails, extended thumbnails, dynamic format support, DCOP interface, KEXIF and KIPI plugins support.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I told ya :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: hehe... I had attempted packaging it a while back...e
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, not from the trouble point of view, but from the I have to create a god damn lib package point of view :P
<ryanakca> want what I had so far? iirc, someone also filed a ITP for it a year or so ago
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yeah, please apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> apachelogger: hmm... looks like all I have is the libs half
<ryanakca> apachelogger: hmm... mind if I just dput it to REVU?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> (and then you can dget it)
 * apachelogger loves dget :D
 * ryanakca too :D
<ryanakca> uploaded
<ryanakca> should show up on the main page within the next 5 minutes...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: thanks
<ryanakca> jpatrick: did  you do a direct tranlation,  or did you update it a bit for Hardy/etc?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: updated and changes a few things (eg. Linux => GNU/Linux
 * ryanakca nods :)
<jpatrick> and the links to de and es were wrong
 * jpatrick should file a bug about it
<ryanakca> jpatrick: mind creating a branch under kubuntu-members for the leaflets/other promo material?
<jpatrick> I don't see why not :)
<ryanakca> poke me when it's created, and I'll commit to it when I'm done :)
<emonkey> good evening, I've tryed to compiel KDE 4 but when I try to compile kdelibs it says that soprano is too low. But I've soprano 1.97 :
<emonkey> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/82372
<jpatrick> emonkey: it's being worked on
<jpatrick> ryanakca: uploading now..
<emonkey> jpatrick, ok thank you I'll wait :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-promo
<ryanakca> jpatrick: Merci :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: now, if only I could get svg's on that merry-christmas thing
<jdong> Tonio__: *grr* overnight KTorrent upstream has come up with an alternate fix for the crasher; I'm testing it right now and if it looks good I'll need your help to upload that too :)
<jdong> can anyone enlighten me as to why moc in a pbuilder always stalls with Session management error: Could not open network socket
<jpatrick> I think it's just making the files
<jdong> jpatrick: well the thing is these messages cause like 5 second stalls per file.... KTorrent's compile in pbuilder takes nearly 4x the  time on my fast CPU than a debuild outside chroot
<jpatrick> same with me :>
<jdong> I'm just curious (1) what it's trying to open a socket to (2) How to stop that
<ryanakca> jpatrick: merry christmas thing?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: http://ubuntuusers.de/ikhaya/799/
 * jdong takes deep breath and tests if ktorrent patch works
<jdong> whoooo!
<jdong> so... anyone up to sponsor a ktorrent package? *grin*
<jdong> http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/motu/ktorrent_2.2.3-0ubuntu3.dsc
<jpatrick> I would but I'm not core-dev :(
<jdong> ryanakca: you talked within the past 10 minutes, so I think that's volunteering :)
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> (before long, all channels will go silent as soon as I join)
<jdong> hey Tonio_ , you about? :)
<eljefe_> is there a website where I can see the reasons for package updates?
<jdong> eljefe_: packages.ubuntu.com search for your package and you'll be able to find changelog links
<jdong> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagename should also provide similar info
<eljefe_> by date, do you know, jdong?
<jdong> updates by date?
<eljefe_> yeah
<jdong> then you want the gutsy-changes mailing list archive
<jdong> lists.ubuntu.com
<eljefe_> ps page not found for that link
<jdong> find the -changes corresponding to the distro you're looking for
<eljefe_> thats exactly what i want, thanks!
<jdong> eljefe_: replace packagename with the actual name of the package :D
<jdong> eljefe_: I think seveas also maintains RSS feeds of the -changes archives
<eljefe_> even better, thank you
<jpatrick> eljefe_: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/hardy.xml
<Tonio_> jdong: feel free to send me the debdiff by email
<Tonio_> I will not be in front of the computer toonight
<jdong> Tonio_: I've got the dsc @
<jdong> Tonio_: I've got the dsc @ http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/motu/ktorrent_2.2.3-0ubuntu3.dsc
<jdong> it's ready to upload, build tested here in pbuilder
<Tonio_> jdong: nothing to do with the dsc :)
<Tonio_> I need the diff.gz or a debdiff
<jdong> pfft you and imbrandon need to standardize on the format you want from me!
<jdong> *generates a debdiff :D*
<Tonio_> jdong: super, thanks ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: voila http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/motu/ktorrent_2.2.3-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<Tonio_> jdong: merci beaucoup
<Tonio_> jdong: will upload toonight
<jdong> thanks
<mhb> hmm, no heated discussions today?
<mhb> too bad
<coreymon77> lol
 * apachelogger thinks we should remove all autohell from upstream and use cmake instead
<mhb> apachelogger: Qt is better than GTK (technically), why don't we remove all GTKhell from upstream and use Qt only?
<mhb> oh wait, we cannot do that :o)
<apachelogger> we cant????
<mhb> apachelogger: what I'm trying to say is, except in mathematics, there's always a wrong decision being made and we have to deal with it
<apachelogger> everyone in favor of remove *hell with the technical better solution, say "aye", everyone against it say "nay"
<mhb> apachelogger: even if you could mathematically prove your suggestion is correct, people would ignore you
<apachelogger> because they are all too tired to discuss today :P
<mhb> that's how humans work, stubborn, self-centred and stuff
 * apachelogger is watching ksquirrel compile
<fdoving> once they understand cmake they will all move there .)
 * emonkey wants to watch kdelibs compiling but it still dont want to
<apachelogger> if autohell would be any slower I might get enough sleep, by using the produced non-productive time
<fdoving> hah :)
<apachelogger> emonkey: ye probably could just remove the soprano package
<fdoving> bbl. tv.
<apachelogger> so you only have one soprano version installed
<emonkey> apachelogger, if y type soprano --version it shows 1.97 should be the right version already
<emonkey> s/y/i/
<apachelogger> so you br0ke your build environment
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> ksquirrel went wocka -.-
<emonkey> apachelogger, I didn't broke it, it's the first time on this machine.... real virgin... ;)
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> so ye forgot something
<emonkey> apachelogger, maybe it's anyway if I try it on my laptop, then I'll have a new KDE compile on it at our speech at linuxday next saturday
<emonkey> anyway better
<apachelogger> that even will suck big time
<apachelogger> s/even/event
<emonkey> but we'll see us again and we will get one ot two beer together ... :)
<apachelogger> beer ftw!
<emonkey> isn't that enough solace?
<emonkey> only a cold comfort?
<emonkey> come on my brother vom the east coast ... :P
<emonkey> s/vom/from/
<apachelogger> east coast ftw!
 * apachelogger is wondering what packman did to the ksquirrel tarball
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you could translate the kubuntu-leaflet to German :D
<apachelogger> 4588 line diff
<apachelogger> jpatrick: kubuntu-de@lists.ubuntu.com
 * apachelogger only speaks austrian :P
 * emonkey only speaks swiss-german *hide*
<jpatrick> ha
<apachelogger> /usr/share/qt3/bin/uic -L /usr/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload /tmp/buildd/ksquirrel-0.7.5/./ksquirrel/imageedit/sq_imagebcg.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> sq_imagebcg.h ;
 * apachelogger is wondering why stupid autohell can't find the file
<apachelogger> ...probably because it's an outta source build...
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I assume sorting copyrighs and licenses is going to be fun for ksquirrel
<jpatrick> yep :>
 * apachelogger really thinks jpatrick could do that :P
 * jpatrick thinks he has enough studying for next weeks exam :>
<apachelogger> well, I should do that as well
<apachelogger> still I'm to tired anyway
<mhb> jpatrick: next week?
<mhb> jpatrick: you're no good student
<mhb> good students like me learn 2 hours before the exam
<jpatrick> mhb: next week = this week
<apachelogger> mhb seems to be very confident :P
<mhb> I'm confident, self-centered and stubborn, like the rest of the people in free software
<mhb> :o)
 * apachelogger is not
<mhb> we take bad decisions and never take them back, even if we see a better solution
 * apachelogger always does that
<apachelogger> then again I do a lot of them :P
<emonkey> apachelogger4president
<emonkey> ahm no... world domination of course ;)
<apachelogger> universe domination!
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the bad decisions, no world domination, or the universe domination?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sorting ksquirrel copyright
<apachelogger> Riddell: ksquirrel is having some kind of wrapper libs -> a lot of code ... plus the main app itself also looks like a lot of work
<apachelogger> also it's at least missing the LGPL for admin/
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I assume I now can run for MOTU?
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb: building package `ksquirrel' in `../ksquirrel_0.7.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: yay
<mhb> ooh, Riddell's here!
<mhb> Riddell: I've poked you ~ 1000 times yesterday, hope you don't mind
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> mhb: /usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/dolphksquirrel-dir.desktop is that going to work?
<apachelogger> or do I have to move it to d3lphin?
<mhb> not sure, I'm not one with servicemenus yet
<mhb> especially not the 3rd party ones
<apachelogger> well, gotta try then
<jpatrick> apachelogger: but run for MOTU and we'll support you :)
<apachelogger> ok :)
<apachelogger> but first ksquirrel
<ryanakca> jdong: I can't sponsor anything... at least not package wise...
 * ryanakca != MOTU
<jdong> ryanakca: ah, ok :) I've already got someone committed, thanks
<ryanakca> jpatrick: that's a saweet marketting thing... Give someone the gift of freedom... :D
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yep :)
<jjesse> afternoon
<apachelogger> jpatrick: copyright file for ksquirrel: 114 lines
<apachelogger> not that bad
<apachelogger> still the libs are to be checked :|
<jpatrick> evin apachelogger
<jpatrick> jjesse*
<jjesse> hello jpatrick
<ryanakca> jpatrick: hmm... do we want to have ubuntulinux.org at the bottom as link to Kubuntu, or www.kubuntu.org?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: that's what was in the orig
<ryanakca> hmmm...
<jpatrick> and we have kubuntu.org above it in bigger text anyway :)
<ryanakca> okies :)
 * ryanakca grumbles at french not having one word for the two english frees... instead we have one for beer and then one for speech...
<jpatrick> ryanakca: same in spanish and catalan :(
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's a good thing
<ryanakca> Riddell: yeah, except when you're translating from english and have to guess which one the original author intended, since the context works for both.
<Riddell> mhb: you poked?
<Riddell> ryanakca: sounds like the bug is in English
<jpatrick> Riddell: so did I :) could you reject/approve semantik, new upstream release out
 * claydoh wishes he learned catalan, lived on Menorca for 18 months back around 1981
<ryanakca> Riddell: one of the times we were poking to see if you could use your super powers to poke the Canonical people for Drupal...
<Riddell> ryanakca: meh, I've been doing that periodically, I'll continue to do so
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :D
 * ryanakca curses at accidently hitting ctrl-alt-backspace
<coreymon77> ryanakca: accidentally?
<coreymon77> ryanakca: kinda hard to do that, the keys are not that close together
<ryanakca> hehe... well, stupidly.
<jdong> it's very close to ctrl+bksp, which is a cool way to just press bksp :)
<ryanakca> I was trying to remember what the backspace thing was for erasing a word at a time...
<ryanakca> so there I was going ctrl-backspace... ctrl-shift-backspace... ctrl-alt-backspace... Boom!
<ryanakca> the dangers of randomly pressing buttons :D
<jdong> ryanakca: haha :D
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I hope you finished studing for today...... it's revu time :-P
 * jpatrick puts now dramtic theme music
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> f**k
<apachelogger> forgot to check the diff.gz -.-
<jpatrick> hmm, didn't I +1 qgrubeditor?
<Riddell> jpatrick: about semantik, it doesn't build-dep on kde 4 but it says kde 4 is required in this version
<coreymon77> any idea when kde4 konversation will be released, because as good as the qt3 version works on x11.app, its still got many bugs and annoyances
<jpatrick> Riddell: odd, so I should just remove kdelibs5-dev?
<apachelogger> *redput*
<apachelogger> jpatrick: can't remember at least
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh, there it is
<Riddell> jpatrick: does this compile and run?
<jpatrick> Riddell: can't test run (not on hardy), but it did compile
<jpatrick> apachelogger: it is now
<Riddell> surprising
<jpatrick> Riddell: too bad the code's in Hungarian :)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ksquirrel-libs can you please nuke that one, for some reason I renamed the source tar to libksquirrel
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I can archive
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you nuke something on revu?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you'll have to fish an admin in #-motu
<apachelogger> again -.-
<Riddell> jpatrick: semantik accepted
<jpatrick> I'll prepare the new version now, thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you take a look at squash?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I never upload anything I haven't pbuilt :)
 * ryanakca debates on convivialité vs utilisabilité
<ryanakca> marseillai: any opinion on the choice of words?
<jpatrick> Riddell: err, why did it go into main?
 * ryanakca is guessing that the average french person would only know the latter... 
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Homepage: http://squeeze.googlecode.com" that URL doesn't work
<Riddell> jpatrick: meh, fooey
<apachelogger> -.-
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's new policy
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you change it or shall I reupload to revu again?
<apachelogger> squash.googlecode.com
<jpatrick> oh, wrong address
<apachelogger> sebr renamed the app due to conflict with a xfce thingy
<apachelogger> forgot to change the url
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'll dget and reupload
<Riddell> jpatrick: fixed, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't change it
<apachelogger> jpatrick: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> jpatrick: here we go, ksquirrel part #1: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libksquirrel
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'll look at it tomorrow, it's past bed time already
<apachelogger> fair enough
 * apachelogger should also go to bed
<jpatrick> Riddell: can I reupload squash?
<jpatrick> or will it just overwrite?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-10
<seele> Riddell: if youre considering fixing the stretched logout menu graphic, other plasma themes might be of help.  e.g. glassified is using a graphic and it isn't scaled in a funny way
<NCommander> Hey Riddell
<NCommander> ScottK, I thought you said not to bother
<ScottK> About?
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: If you have some time could you sponsor a fix for bug 283438?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283438 in kdenetwork "Kopete (KDE 4.1.2) crashes on KDE logout" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283438
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm still trying to bend kdebase-workspace to my will.  Maybe after that.
<JontheEchidna> g/l
<ScottK> OK well got past the CMake foolishness.  Now it's just a question of waiting for it to build.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thoughts about http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2008/11/msg00103.html ?
<ScottK> I applied the upstream patch in our 4.1.3 packages.
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you say you had a kdenetworking fix?
 * NCommander looks at kdenetwork
<JontheEchidna> eew, that libs issue looks nasty
<NCommander> oh yeah
<NCommander> add libsm-dev as a build-dep I believe clears it
<NCommander> I don't think I actually test built it to see if it fully works though since someone said don't bother
<JontheEchidna> rgreening tested that yesterday
<JontheEchidna> and Riddell added the dep to the Qt packages yesterday too
<JontheEchidna> so irt to the libsm-dev issue I think we're all good
<ScottK> I guess I'll retry the builds then.
<rgreening> Hey ScottK
<ScottK> Heya
<rgreening> whats kikin tonight
<ScottK> Any ideas on http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2008/11/msg00103.html
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I have the technical know-how about the cache system to be of much help I'm afraid
<rgreening> hmm... dunno...
 * JontheEchidna heads off to get ready for bed
 * Riddell twists brain around dh_sameversiondeps
 * smarter wonders what is causing bug #285265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285265 in kdegames "KPatience dies with ASSERT: "!pixmap().isNull()"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285265
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept the kdenetwork in intrepid-backports
<Riddell> ScottK: what's new?
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixes a kopete crash.
<smarter> are we going to put 4.1.4 in -updates?
<smarter> *4.1.3
<Riddell> we need to talk to slangasek and pitti about that
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<smarter> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Conveniently we have the precended of 3.5.10.
<ScottK> precedent ...
<smarter> because the kanagram crash annma complained about is still there without the change to the packaging of kdeedu 4.1.3 no?
<Riddell> e-mail sent, let's see what they say
<ScottK> FYI, http://www.undefinedfire.com/kde/please-check-for-duplicates/ are all but one Kubuntu submissions (the other is Debian).
 * ScottK snoozes
<apachelogger_> kde bug 174604
<ubottu> KDE bug 174604 in general "Kwin crashes at kde startup : signal 11" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174604
<apachelogger_> kde bug 174747
<ubottu> KDE bug 174747 in general "KWin SIGABRT on logout" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174747
<apachelogger_> kde bug 174765
<ubottu> KDE bug 174765 in general "kwin crashes on kde startup" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174765
<apachelogger_> ScottK: nothing out of the ordinary, however it might be that some X package (if there is any at all) in backports is exposing these issues
<apachelogger_> smarter, Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-icons-mono/trunk
<rgreening> Riddell ScottK: yeah that kopete crash is ANNOYING. Every logout... it crashes.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: did the fix work?
<rgreening> apachelogger, Riddell: when I install wine, all the programs show up in lost and found. any suggestions on a fix? Would it be wine or KDE to make changes in?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: haven't done any update to see yet
<JontheEchidna> I was gonna try it last night, but I couldn't start a new session because I ****ed up xorg.conf
<apachelogger_> rgreening: KDE
<apachelogger_> rgreening: I think the kde4-applications.menu is still crap, even though I made it less crap
<apachelogger_> should be fixed in KDE trunk already
<JontheEchidna> yea, last time I checked trunk it was working
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: I think kdebase-workspace needs some conflicts for pre-merge versions
<rgreening> apachelogger_: Wine installs a new directory (Wine) along with sub-folders, which nevewr seem to get used. Consequently, KDE doesn't know anything (or claims not to) about wine-Programs-Accessories dir tree and the desktop files then get linked to Lost and Found. Any suggestion I what I can do to fix that? It worked in KDE 3.5.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: My thought is maybe people are too quick to go upstream with bugs and we need to give them clearer instructions somehow.  Deluging upstream with useless backtraces isn't a great help.
 * JontheEchidna hates it when he can't read the backlog because the computer got turned off :(
 * ScottK hands JontheEchidna irclogs.ubuntu.com
<JontheEchidna> hmm, now why didnt' I think of that?
 * ScottK imagines it's unlikely any sarcastic remark he makes would improve on JontheEchidna's internal dialogue already in progress.
 * JontheEchidna is still half asleep to be honest
<JontheEchidna> ha, seems I didnt' miss much last night after all
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I uploaded kdenetwork, kdepimlibs, and kdebase-workspace.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: very much so
<apachelogger_> rgreening: check the kde4-applications.menu file :P
<JontheEchidna> (<= 4.1.3-0)
<apachelogger_> ksycoca only relies on that .menu file IIRC
<apachelogger_> so either KDE doesn't use some file which would be necessary to parse the wine menu properly, or the basic one is just doing funny stuff again
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: (<= 4.1.3)
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: -0 equals no revision which makes it pretty much pointless :P
<apachelogger_> ScottK: the kbugthingy precisely states where to go and what to do
<apachelogger_> ScottK: if they want distros to pre-handle that stuff they should give us a way to adapt that kbugthingy so it fits our needs
<apachelogger_> or, which would make even more sense, don't suggest posting incomplete backtraces
<apachelogger_> it's really not that difficult to read the gdb output and tell the user the aggregated information are insufficient and don't display the backtrace at all
<Riddell> apachelogger_: those kubuntu-icons-mono could probably just go into upstream?
<Riddell> rgreening: does wine create .desktop files?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: technically, would have to talk with danny... though if we include it into upstream deploying a new revision is going to be a greater effort
<ScottK> apachelogger_ and JontheEchidna: -0 is actually potentially harmful.  4.1.3-0 > 4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 - Screws up backports.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did 4.1.3-0 get used somewhere?
<apachelogger_> true
<apachelogger_> ScottK: we won't backport from jaunty though ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK.  I just a want to make sure none of the stuff that went direct to intrepid-backports has that.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Generally we should allow for it though.
<Riddell> ScottK: then backports should use 4.1.3-0~intrepid1 surely
<apachelogger_> that still would be < -0
<Riddell> isn't that the point?  it's a backport
<apachelogger_> dood, read backlog :P
<Riddell> good idea
<apachelogger_> I need someone to read my bug mails, btw
<JontheEchidna> I just browse the bug mail archive page
<JontheEchidna> no need to flood my inbox
<JontheEchidna> I do subscribe to certain bugs though
<apachelogger_> one filters them :P
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: if you don't subscribe kubuntu-bugs it could take a long time until grave issues get attention
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.1.3 is sufficient.  No need to stuff a revision on there at all.
<ScottK> There's actually a lintian test that whines about -1 revisions for this exact reason.
<rgreening> Riddell: yep
<rgreening> apachelogger_ thanks. I'll look into it.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: that test only applies for build-deps
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> It's equally applicable to run time deps too though.
<apachelogger_> If I don't get my mail handling fixed soon I will have to flood someone with my bug mail flood.
 * apachelogger_ looks at JontheEchidna 
<ScottK> NCommander: Any chance you could look at KDE 4.1.3 in intrepid-backports on powerpc and see about fixing it up a bit?
<NCommander> what bit is broken?
<ScottK> NCommander: I can start you with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19533672/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-powerpc.kdenetwork_4%3A4.1.3-0ubuntu1%7Eintrepid2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> NCommander: I haven't looked further.
<NCommander> ScottK, same issue we're having w/ lpia
<NCommander> broken dependencies
<ScottK> NCommander: OK, but powerpc built before, can we work our way out of it?
<apachelogger_> the question is, why does kdebase-workspace not build
<NCommander> The problem is that libplasma-data doesn't get built in, hence broken dependencies
<apachelogger_> NCommander: there is no such package, is there?
 * apachelogger_ never saw libplasma-data
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> it might be another dat
<NCommander> kdebase-data
 * NCommander is kinda half alseep
<jjesse> morning :)
<apachelogger_> NCommander: and why does that not get built?
 * apachelogger_ suspects becuase kdebase-workspace is not built :P
<rgreening> apachelogger_: have a look at this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/69986/ Cobbled together missing bits (probably incomplete). Similar would have been done in KDE 3.5
<apachelogger_> the only packages that could prevent others from building is kdebase-workspace
<NCommander> apachelogger_, it does, it just doesn't get installed
<apachelogger_> that sounds like super fun :P
<apachelogger_> rgreening: looks hackish
<rgreening> apachelogger_: looking at kdelibs4 and this <MergeDir>applications-merged</MergeDir> is missing from kdelib5 version of kde4-applications.menu. That will fix it
<rgreening> apachelogger_: any reason to not have that line then?
<rgreening> works here.
<apachelogger_> don't remember
<apachelogger_> reading the spec right now
<rgreening> apachelogger_ without it, all Wine apps get junked to a single top level Lost & Found, which isn't very user friendly. So, unless we find something better, it may be worthwhile to add this in.
<apachelogger_> rgreening: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-latest.html
<apachelogger_> I think ksycoca just doesn't recognize/treat the wine applications properly
<apachelogger_> rgreening: you have /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/wine.menu?
 * rgreening looking apachelogger_
<rgreening> yep.
<rgreening> apachelogger_ ^
<rgreening> apachelogger_: without the <MergeDir>applications-merged</MergeDir> line in kde4-applications.menu, I don't see any Wine directories. With it added, I do.
<apachelogger_>  /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged should be used through defaultmergedirs
<rgreening> doesn't seem to... apachelogger_
<apachelogger_> something in the internals of ksycoca/kded/kdelibsfancystuff is not using defaultmergedirs properly
<apachelogger_> rgreening: I suggest you find someone in #kubuntu-devel who knows about that stuff
<rgreening> k. will do...
<apachelogger_> \o/
<apachelogger_> akonadi startup worked
<apachelogger_> now I just need to get the security board to agree with allowing imap connections :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69995/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so launchpad janitor is closing bugs when uploads to -backports are made?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
 * ScottK filed a bug about that.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploading
 * JontheEchidna afk for 15 minutes
<Riddell> two Nightrose's! we are blessed
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger_> that could be WDP
<Nightrose> two is better tan one right?
<Nightrose> +h
<apachelogger_> depends on the intention of #2
<Nightrose> evil of course
<Nightrose> you know good and evil twin and stuff
<apachelogger_> sounds dangerous
<ScottK> Could be fun.
<apachelogger_> ha! hu! he!
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: I zink I no why ze phonon is not woerking
 * rgreening creates #kubuntu-inuendo...
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: ohhhhhhhh
<Nightrose> tell
<apachelogger_> although
<apachelogger_> nah, doesn't make much sense I think
<apachelogger_> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/project-neon/lib:$NEONDIR/lib
<apachelogger_> that should actually prevent wrong libfun
<Nightrose> ok - brb - changing client
<apachelogger_> oh noes
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: I forwarded you a mail
<apachelogger_> I think I found someone to work on the phonon b0rkage ;-)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> will have a look
 * apachelogger_ pokes JontheEchidna with bug 296223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296223 in kdebase-workspace "annoying dialog appears "Monitor setup has changed" kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296223
<apachelogger_> read tha description before closing bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> maybe he has a TV tuner card or something
<apachelogger_> would that cuase such stuff?
<apachelogger_> I actually think that either that is an issue caused by the implementation shortcomings in 4.1 or some X fancy stuff is buggish
<JontheEchidna> perhaps he has his computer hooked up to the TV and when somebody turns it on the dialog pops up
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger_> lol
<JontheEchidna> http://xkcd.com/502/
<apachelogger_> rofl, the chief of our legal department just turned direction 6 times
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about your mom
<kubotu> I can't :(
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok so I try to get him to fix the phonon b0rkage?
<apachelogger_> yus
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger_> I am too busy conducting a study about the influence of caffeine :P
<rgreening> anyone here still have KDE 3.5 (hardy) available to test something?
<rgreening> I need ot confirm that DefaultMergeDirs in Hardy w/ KDE 3.5 doesn't work either.
<apachelogger_> I deleted my hardy vm the other day :P
<ScottK> IIRC a|wen has it.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I mailed Danny about including our icons in the KDE set
<lex79> ScottK: corrected, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-memusage
<rgreening> a|wen: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger_: great
<apachelogger_> lex79: I consider "  * Repacked .tar.bz2 to .tar.gz. tarball, no other changes. " bad practise because most KDE apps get deployed as bz2 anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Repacking the tarball should be documented though.
<ScottK> What's your suggestion?
<apachelogger_> not mentioning it
<Riddell> seems useful to mention
<apachelogger_> lex79: I guess you only did bunzip && gzip?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we would have to do it for every KDE package then
<lex79> yes, yrd
<apachelogger_> anyway
<Riddell> seems not un-useful to mention :)
<lex79> bunzip and gzip
<apachelogger_> Riddell: but unnecessary ;-)
<apachelogger_> lex79: if you lower the debhelper dependency you have to lower the compat level as well
<Riddell> speaking of which, I wonder why our .orig.tar.gz files always end up with a different md5sum than Debian's
<apachelogger_> debhelper 5 can't run with compat 7
<ScottK> apachelogger_: In a KDE context I can see how it would seem redundant, but in a broader sense not everyone knows that.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Good point.  I failed to mention that in my comment.
<lex79> so, debhelper 5 with compat 5 ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<lex79> ah ok... and no repacked?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: different platforms I guess, also gzip vs. gzip -9 would generate different md5sums I guess
<Riddell> I always use -9, I expect Debian does too since it's in their policy
<apachelogger_> lex79: up to you, it is not un-useful but unnecessary
<ScottK> Riddell: If you reroll the same tarball more than once do you get the same md5sum?
<a|wen> rgreening: pong
<apachelogger_> Riddell: then it's due to different platforms I suppose, that is the reason I bunzip/gzip the KDE release tarballs on my server because we always ended up with different md5sums
<apachelogger_> ScottK: yes IIRC
<a|wen> rgreening: still have a hardy running on my old laptop ... what do you need tested?
<apachelogger_> the only sensible explenation I have is x86 vs amd64
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, no
<Riddell> I guess the timestamp on the .tar gets updated
<apachelogger_> that could be
<Riddell> oh well, at least we're not doing something needlessly different
<glade88> will kde4.2 support video thumbnails? or is there a workaround on 4.1.3 as well?
<lex79> apachelogger_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kradioripper I spoke with Riddel yesterday evening, said that is correct, no legal issue
<apachelogger_> seeing how trunk got thumbnails I would suppose it also got them for video
<ScottK> Unless there's a non-zero chance we'll sync I don't think it's significant.  It'd be nice if grab-merge didn't give you the Debian orig.tar.gz though.
<apachelogger_> lex79: you should package a plasmoid with cdbs ;-)
<apachelogger_> more fun that is
<glade88> apachelogger_: so no way to get thumbnails working on the current release?
<lex79> :D
<apachelogger_> glade88: nope
<glade88> apachelogger_: oh.. ohk
<apachelogger_> lex79: ScottK will not like the debhelper 7 dependency in kradioripper
<rgreening> a|
<apachelogger_> lex79: the dep on kdelibs5 (>= 4.1.3) is still not necessary
<rgreening> a|wen: do you have wine installed? or can you?
<Riddell> I'm going to give up trying to understand dh_sameversiondeps and just accept that it seems to do the right thing
<apachelogger_> lex79: ${shlibs:Depends} is going to take care of this
<lex79> ok
<a|wen> rgreening: it's installed
<ScottK> I don't mind a debhelper 7 dependency if it's actually required.  In this case it wasn't.
<rgreening> a|wen: ok, now, edit the following file : /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications.menu
<ScottK> Anyone have any idea how to convince dpkg-shlibdeps to emit the actual symbols it's using to figure out the dependency?
<rgreening> a|wen: remove the MergeDir line and see if youe Wine menu stuff disappears
<apachelogger_> ScottK: as invoked by debhelper?
<rgreening> a|wen: supposedly, the DefaultMergeDirs entry in that file is supposed to cover the MergeDir entry. It doesn't (at least in KDE 4)
<apachelogger_> rgreening: it is likely that 4.1 doesn't support it properly because 3.5 didn't and they didn't finish the standard compatibility by the time 4.1 got released
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Yes.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: export DH_VERBOSE=1 doesn't do the trick?
<rgreening> apachelogger_: yeah, and apparantly the dev working on it buggered off.
<apachelogger_> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I didn't actually try that.
 * ScottK tries.
<rgreening> so, apachelogger_, we need to make it work, and using MergeDir in applications.menu in kded is the only way currently to do so.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: IIRC dpkg-shlibdeps expects a -v so dh_verbose should make debhelper invoke it with the -v argument
<apachelogger_> oterwise I would consider this a debheper bug ;-)
<a|wen> rgreening: it's still there when logging in after changing it ... should i check with a new user instead?
<ScottK> Well I invoked dpkg-shlibdebs with -v and that didn't emit enough detail.
<rgreening> a|wen: is this under KDE3.5?
<a|wen> rgreening: yes
<apachelogger_> ScottK: maybe it does with dh_verbose, otherwise I think you will have to hack something up
 * ScottK throws up his hands and whines upstream.
<apachelogger_> rgreening: it does work in trunk, so the most appropriate solution would be backporting the necessary change(s)
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try it.
<rgreening> apachelogger_: it works? ok, so I guess we need to look at figuring out the diffs.
<apachelogger_> rgreening: that is why I suggested you talk to someone who knows more than the parts which are possibly causing the issues ;-)
<rgreening> apachelogger_: and the dev is dead
<apachelogger_> I kinda doubt that only one knows how that stuff is handled
<a|wen> rgreening: in kde3.5 it still exists after removing the MergeDir line ... even with a new user
<rgreening> a|wen: hmm... that's bizarre.
<apachelogger_> lex79: both looking good from what I can tell right now, I will give them a more precise review once I am home, you might want to get an advocation from ScottK meanwhile
<apachelogger_> lex79: and the next package has to be without cdbs or I won't review it :P
<rgreening> ok, I guess I need a Hardy VM to test myself.
<rgreening> the code hasn't changed from 3.5 to 4.1
<lex79> ahahah ok apachelogger_ tanks
<apachelogger_> rgreening: what code precisely?
<lex79> *thanks :D
 * apachelogger_ is wondering how Nightrose always manges to make apachelogger appear like a person who actual does work
<Nightrose> haha
 * Nightrose demands cookies
<apachelogger_> kubotu: yo bot, do we haz cookies?
<kubotu> 'afternoon apachelogger_ :)
<ScottK> lex79: Did you upload one with the compat level fixed?
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: don't have cookies @ work
<Nightrose> :( too bad
<rgreening> apachelogger_: vfolder_menu.cpp
<rgreening> apachelogger_: in fact, it hasn't changed in 4.2 either
<lex79> ScottK: no...I will do it
<ScottK> OK.
<lex79> ten minutes :)
<apachelogger_> rgreening: is that handling the parsing and menu creation?
<ScottK> Would someone please fix libplasma in Jaunty so I can testbuild stuff?
<rgreening> apachelogger_: from what I see, I believe so.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: we should just upload 4.2 packages
<apachelogger_> rgreening: that would appear weird
<apachelogger_> rgreening: maybe one of the patches breaks it
<rgreening> apachelogger_: yeah. I'm stumped
<rgreening> 11_kde4_applications_menu.diff <- maybe apachelogger_
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I think we should get the merges working or at least building first so we know we're starting with good packaging, but yes we should do that soon.
<apachelogger_> rgreening: maybe, unlikely though
<apachelogger_> rgreening: just try without that patch
<rgreening> -     VFolderMenu::SubMenu *kdeMenu = g_vfolder->parseMenu("applications.menu", true);
<rgreening> +     VFolderMenu::SubMenu *kdeMenu = g_vfolder->parseMenu("kde4-applications.menu", true);
<rgreening> ^^^ apachelogger_: that may do it.
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> rgreening: if that was causing the problems the whole parsing wouldn't work
<rgreening> applications.menu is the merged stuff.
<apachelogger_> applications.menu is gnome
<lex79> ScottK: in changelog, I have to remove "Repacked .tar.bz2 to tar.gz ....etc" ?
<lex79> not necessary?
<apachelogger_> applications-merged/* is the merge stuff
<apachelogger_> lex79: you don't have to, you can
<apachelogger_> rgreening: IIRC I added a fix to the applications.menu, if the line you pasted would cause the problems that patch I added wouldn't work either
<apachelogger_> rgreening: the only thing I can imagine is that the applications.menu => kde4-applications.menu patch is incomplete
<rgreening> apachelogger_: could be
<apachelogger_> otherwise it is more than likely that not only that file you were talking about it is responsible for the menu generation
<ScottK> lex79: Riddell and I suggest you leave it.  apachelogger_ suggests you remove it.  I'd prefer it left, but won't block on it not being there.
<lex79> I just removed it in this package :)
<rgreening> apachelogger_: as it stands, I think that MergeDir works and is included int eh spec and since DefaultMergedDirs doesn't appear working at this point, we should add in MergeDir for the time being.
<apachelogger_> ~facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> [5/13] apachelogger has a batman pyjama. [6/13] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds". [7/13] apachelogger loves to pimp his hookers
<apachelogger_> rgreening: that would solve the issue for wine, and only that
<apachelogger_> no crossover, no cedega, no other 3rd parties
<jjesse> ~facts jjesse
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help facts'
<jjesse> ~facts about jjesse
<kubotu> I know nothing about jjesse
<rgreening> apachelogger_: umm.. no, <MergeDir>applications-merged</MergeDir> has nothing to do with wine specifically
<rgreening> -1 apachelogger_ :)
<apachelogger_> that is a good point indeed
<rgreening> hehe
<apachelogger_> anywho, it doesn't inherit properly
<apachelogger_> at least I wouldn't assume it does
<rgreening> something greater than nothing in this case
<apachelogger_> still no more than a workaround
<rgreening> which we used for KDE 3.5 anyway
<rgreening> br0ken < working
<apachelogger_> rgreening: don't ever use our 3.5 packaging as reference
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger_> seriously
<rgreening> dooooooooooooooood
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger_> take a look at the amount of patches in kdelibs and kdebase
<rgreening> in this case, unless someone can get it working, it should go in 4.1.3 packaging/update
<rgreening> but I digress now.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70034/
<ScottK> Heya mok0.
<mok0> hello!
<mok0> Is 4.2 planned for jj?
<ScottK> mok0 is a KDE using MOTU who's interested in helping with getting stuff packaged up for KDE 4.2 in Jaunty.
<ScottK> Yes.
<mok0> cool
<apachelogger_> rgreening: talk to upstream!!!! :P
<lex79> ScottK: I reuploaded http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-memusage
<ScottK> mok0: One of our unofficial release goals is to get all the plasmoids packaged we can.  So one thing you can do is keep an eye out for those on REVU and prioritize them for comments.
<ScottK> lex79: I'll look.
<lex79> thx
<mok0> ScottK: That sounds very doable
 * apachelogger_ notes to poke mok0  when we start 4.2 work
<mok0> apachelogger: thx
<ScottK> mok0: RIght now we are just finishing merging in the Debian KDE 4.1 packaging improvements and we'll push to 4.2 snapshots pretty soon.
<lex79> apachelogger_ http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Adjustable+Clock?content=92825
<apachelogger_> clocks++
<apachelogger_> ~karma clocks
<kubotu> karma for clocks: 2
<lex79> ya
<apachelogger_> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 2
<lex79> plasmoid-adjustableclock ?
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> now that is lame
<lex79> or plasmoid-adjustable-clock
<apachelogger_> clocks++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma clocks
<kubotu> karma for clocks: 3
<lex79> uhm IoI
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's how karma works
<apachelogger_> lex79: former
 * ScottK thinks we have enough clocks.
<ScottK> lex79: Advocated.
<apachelogger_> lex79: upstream calls it adjustableclock-0.2.tar.bz2 no reason to differ from that
<apachelogger_> ScottK: one can never have enough clocks ;-)
<lex79> ScottK: thx
<ScottK> mok0: You might have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-memusage
<mok0> ScottK: just looking at it
<mok0> :)
<ScottK> lex79: Take a note of the comment though and discuss with upstream.
<lex79> ScottK: I will talk about it with upstream
<ScottK> Great.
<apachelogger_> oh dear
<apachelogger_> I am so going to miss my train
<apachelogger_> later
<mok0> ScottK: got memusage plasmoid installed now. What is your point about fontsize? Seems pretty ok to me
<mok0> ScottK: the default colors are pretty horrible
<lex79> mok0: this plasmoid is very ugly :)
<mok0> lex79: well, with colors adjusted it can become much nicer
<lex79> ya ya
<mok0> lex79: I was worried about my monitor catching fire when it first came up
<lex79> ehehe :) install plasmoid-cpuload, it same
<mok0> sizzle burn pop
<lex79> :)
<mok0> We should have a recommended color palette
<mok0> lex79: argg cpuload doesn't let you change the color scheme
<lex79> no
<ScottK> mok0: On my display the words are chopped off because the font is bigger than the space for the letters.
<rgreening> Riddell: can I diff kdegraphics 4.1.3 intrepid for the purposes of the debian merge (or do I still need ot do against 4.1.2 in Jaunty)?
<Riddell> rgreening: using 4.1.3 is fine
<mok0> ScottK: I see. My problem was that I had to change the size of the window, otherwise that pie-diagram looked squashed
<rgreening> ok, looks like a lot of changes in debians 4.1.3 for kdegraphics...
<ScottK> lex79: One of the things that attracts people to KDE4 is it's beauty (Current Gnome looks very tired in comparison, IMO) and so we need to give upstream feedback on the asthetics of their projects.
<ScottK> mok0: I tried that.  The fonts did a perfect job of scaling with changing the window size (-:
<ScottK> Err :-(
 * DaSkreech grants Nightrose Kookies. hope they suffice
<mok0> ScottK: Isn't there a standard Kubuntu color pallette?
<ScottK> Dunno
<mok0> ScottK: When people use #ff0000 etc. it looks terrible.
<Nightrose> very kind of you DaSkreech ;-)
 * Nightrose munches the cookies
<mok0> ScottK: The standard kde color scheme is more subdued
<Nightrose> sorry Kookies
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Isn't Nightrose a card carrying groupie?
<Nightrose> i am
<rgreening> Riddell: actually, in this case it doesn't matter... lol. when I upload this one, can you make special attention to it? lot's of the dev files have changed names, and I am worried about that and impact on other packages (possibly).
<rgreening> Riddell: i.e. libkipi5-dev.install instead of libkipi-dev.install
<Riddell> rgreening: oh hmm
<Riddell> I wonder if we can kill the KDE 3 kipi in jaunty
<Riddell> I expect we can
<Riddell> rgreening: so go with the names debian is using for kipi, kdcraw and whatever the other one is
<Riddell> and add Conflict: for the old name we used in inrepid
<Riddell> intrepid
<DaSkreech> Riddell: kipi plugins?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<Riddell> intrepid has two versions of them
<DaSkreech> Well kipi code sprint jsut ran. SHould be a good indication once it settles as to how viable it is for KDE4
<mok0> Hmm, it's 51 degrees celcius in Washington, DC...
<mok0> according to the weather applet
<mok0> s/applet/plasmoid/
<DaSkreech> same thing :)
<DaSkreech> plasmoid = plasma applet
<DaSkreech> as opposed to an Apple applet :)
<mok0> DaSkreech: Thanks for pointing that out
<DaSkreech> Or a google gadget or Yahoowidget
<DaSkreech> All being applets
<mok0> DaSkreech: applets, plasmoids, widgets, /me gets confused
<lex79> I send an email to upstream author of memusage
<mok0> Still, pretty hot in Washington DC... must be the presidential transition creating all that steam
<mok0> lex79: cool
<mok0> Not the weather thingie I am looking for... it only works in the US
<nixternal> Riddell: I can't remember the fix for gnupg that you told me about when I get the following error when trying to sign a package:
<nixternal> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<nixternal> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting...
<DaSkreech> mok0: In short applets is always right :)
<DaSkreech> plasmoids just means it's KDE specific
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't have a fix except reboot.  unset GPG<tab>  worked
<nixternal> ya, found it grepping my logs...thanks!
<nixternal> reboot doesn't fix it either
<mok0> DaSkreech: ... and then we have the Apple Dashboard widgets, and Adobe's air and Googles... wft?
<DaSkreech> mok0: Isn't Plasma cool :)
<mok0> DaSkreech: honestly?
<DaSkreech> mok0: Yeah Plasma can run all of them
<mok0> DaSkreech: Aha. I was going to answer "No". I am holding back awaiting you to tell me how to use if with Dashborad widgets
<DaSkreech> mok0: I forget fully if that got into 4.1
<DaSkreech> I think it might have but you have to install them from the command line
<DaSkreech> AIR the plan is to have them available by KGHNS in 4.2
<mok0> DaSkreech: I see, sounds interesting
<mok0> DaSkreech: what's the difference between the kplasmoids-* and the plasmoid-* packages?
<ScottK> mok0: The weather around here has been unseasonable.  Very nice.
<ScottK> here = Washington DC area.
<mok0> ScottK: but 51 degrees C? :-)
<rgreening> Riddell: sure thing...
<ScottK> Not that warm, no.
<ScottK> mok0: Sounds about right for night time degrees F though.
<mok0> ScottK: It's a bug in the weather plasmoid. It doesn't convert from Fahrenheit to Celsius
<mok0> ScottK: It also only works for the US which is a shame
<rgreening> Riddell: do we care about libkipi-common then? looks like the icons were pulled out of libkipi and put into common in our old package but are contained in libkipi5.install in debian
<Riddell> rgreening: scrap it then, add a conflicts: libkipi-common to libkipi5
<smarter> apachelogger: great, did you do some of these icons?
<rgreening> Riddell: k
<rgreening> lots to do for kdegraphics :)
<smarter> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/m4950ced1
<DaSkreech> mok0: That I don't know :)
<mok0> ScottK: the weather applet ougth to use the ICAO id
<ScottK> Sure thing.
<DaSkreech> The weather applet only does F ?
<mok0> DaSkreech: I think the kdeplasmoids* are collections of plasmoids
<DaSkreech> From playground most likely
<mok0> DaSkreech: It doesn't convert when you choose Celcius
<apachelogger> smarter: funnies
<apachelogger> smarter: I am trying to get permission to move them to offical mono anyway
<mok0> DaSkreech: ah now it worked
<smarter> apachelogger: would be cool
<apachelogger> smarter: it gives us less control though :P
<apachelogger> Pushed up to revision 7.
 * smarter is not overly excited by monochromatic icons control :p
 * apachelogger loves the akonadi debugger
<apachelogger> makes me feel busy
<apachelogger> \o/
<smarter> works :)
<smarter> can I fix0r "No cmake_minimum_required command is present." ? :}
<apachelogger> smarter: pointless
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what's to be done?
<apachelogger> I am feel all productive with an almost working mail access again ;-=
<apachelogger> Nightrose: carsten also forked the old release script, see kdeedu main dir
<apachelogger> makes me think that thing was not half bad
<Nightrose> apachelogger: anything i need to do? or just have a look and see if i can use something of it?
<apachelogger> it's from the _old_ script
<Nightrose> ah
<apachelogger> I don't even have to look at it that the new one is better :P
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just wanted to tell you about the need of a proper place for it
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: IIRC gilles mailed the extragear list some time ago
<apachelogger> dunno if that lead to anything
<Nightrose> not that i know - but i am not subscribed to that list
 * apachelogger asks the google
<lex79> adjustableclock doesn't build :(
<lex79> uff
<nixternal> Riddell: any idea where I can find doko?
<Riddell> nope
<nixternal> looks like he hasn't been online in like 2 weeks
<nixternal> I fixed his ant package
<apachelogger> lex79: are your plasmoids uploaded yet?
<lex79> plasmoid-memusage?
<lex79> colors are ugly
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-memusage I send an email to author
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If I read your debian/changelog entry for kde4libs, what about people upgrading from the KDE 4.1.3 packages in backports?  Don't those versions need to be conflicted on too?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: those would be less than 4.1.3, right?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<ScottK> 4.1.3-0ubuntu1~hardyx is still bigger than 4.1.3
<JontheEchidna> that's why I wanted to do a <= 4.1.3-0 in the beginnging
<ScottK> I thought you were asking about for a depends, not a conflicts.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> lex79: are you going to upload an improved kradioripper today?
<apachelogger> otherwise I am going to do some management stuff
<lex79> yes, next time... this evening
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> Riddell: meeting options from wed - sun each 2 pm to 11 pm UTC?
<apachelogger> nixternal: would you be able to attend a meeting in that daily time frame?
<Riddell> not saturday
<Riddell> apachelogger: as a list of options that fine
<lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kradioripper
<nixternal> apachelogger: what day?
<apachelogger> nixternal: wed, thu, fri or sun
<nixternal> I could potentially on a tuesday or thursday
<lex79> I go away now, write your comment in revu please...bye
<nixternal> sun yes, wed and fri == no
<nixternal> possibly thu
<apachelogger> Riddell: is next tuesday also possible?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is
<smarter> Thursday(from 7pm utc), Saturday and Sunday possible
<apachelogger> ok, I'll add that as well
<Riddell> smarter: how's kdeedu coming along?
<smarter> hmm, forgot a bit about that :}
<smarter> I'll do it tomorrow
<smarter> shame that I can't get a merge tool working for that
<smarter> it'll be for the next round of merges I guess
<apachelogger_> Riddell, nixternal, Nightrose, seele, yuriy, Tonio_, JontheEchidna, vorian, claydoh, smarter, ScottK, Arby, ryanakca, everyone else who thinks to have something to discuss: http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=tvt9bb3fvtbqda8v
<Nightrose> aiai sir
<Nightrose> ;-)
<smarter> "GMT +01:00 (Etc/GMT-1)"
<smarter> is that -1 or +1?
<apachelogger_> +1 I would say
<apachelogger_> smarter: you could select a real timezone I guess :P
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Can you delete stuff that's submitted?  I messed up.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: you should be able to edit
<apachelogger_> NCommander did that once I think
<NCommander> what?
<rgreening> apachelogger: Nov 2009?
<smarter> why is there only midnight available for saturday?
<DaSkreech> The server will be out drinking
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> rgreening: that indeed seems quite futurish
<apachelogger> smarter: Riddell can't do saturday
<Nightrose> ScottK: you can click "edit an entry" in the left sidebar on doodle - not sure if that also lets you delete an entry though
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  By the time I noticed the well disguised link to change an entry, I'd put a second one in, so I just made the first one available always so it wouldn't throw off the totals.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Don't think I can delete it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I just did
<apachelogger> and renamed the really entry
<apachelogger> the interface is not the best example of good design really
<ScottK> Which I just deleted because I thought it was the old one.
 * ScottK does again.
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger gets cookies for Nightrose, ScottK and apachelogger
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Good thing you invited seele :)
<Nightrose> yay Kookies
<apachelogger> nay!
<apachelogger> cookies
<Nightrose> awww
<apachelogger> we might be kooks but we are eating ze cookies
<DaSkreech> I get kookies at my work :-P
<apachelogger> one kooky work that must be :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do we have a fixed phonon yet?
<Nightrose> nope
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: You don't even get cookies at your workplace :-P
<apachelogger> nay
<apachelogger> but coffee
<apachelogger> loads and loads of coffee
<apachelogger> god thing I only start work at 7:30, the legal crew starts at 7:00 for some unknown reason and got 3 cups by the time I arrive
<apachelogger> +o somewhere
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> so what's our cmake situation atm?
<Tm_T> for intrepid I mean, will we rely on some ppa to provide 2.6.2 ?
<ScottK> Riddell and I were discussing that the other day.
<Tm_T> ah, and?
<ScottK> I said I wasn't sure.
<Tm_T> backports ?
<ScottK> Riddell: I've thought about it and I think a CMAKE backport would be fine.
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tm_T> would be great
<Riddell> let's do it then
<Riddell> any volunteers for a test compile?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I uploaded your kde4libs patch and your kdepim
<ScottK> Tm_T will do it no doubt.
<Tm_T> umm, it needs compile tests? as in it's in ppa done many times already?
<Tm_T> but I can do, if you tell me how (:)
<Riddell> which ppa is it in?
<Tm_T> Riddell: apachelogger has it in neon, http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cmake/
<Tm_T> and https://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive/+build/745051
<Riddell> seems to be in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive too
<Tm_T> Riddell: I thought I mentioned it (:)
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: shall I do the backport then?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I thank you (:
<apachelogger> Tm_T: kubuntu-experimental != neon :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I know
<Tm_T> apachelogger: they were separate
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdepim failed, it's a bug in kdesdk-workspace I fixed, we'll retry it in a bit
<JontheEchidna> k
<rgreening> smarter: how you making out with kdeedu merge
<smarter> rgreening: [19:00:25] <smarter> hmm, forgot a bit about that :}
<smarter> [19:00:27] <smarter> I'll do it tomorrow
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> is it me or is bugs.debian.org not reachable?
<NCommander> apachelogger, ack
<apachelogger> that's like bugs.kde.org ... always down when you need it ;-)
 * DaSkreech swats bugs.kde.org
 * NCommander watches it die
 * DaSkreech does Khest Kompressions
<apachelogger> we should start reporting KDE bugs at the gnome BTS and add empty bugs with link to the gnome BTS within the 3 office hours BKO has per day :P
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> sparc lost a builder
<NCommander> as in litterially lost
<Tm_T> NCommander: noone knows to which island it went?
<DaSkreech> can someone confirm that installing the kcron package installs a whole lot of documentation but no binaries?
<DaSkreech> Bh
<DaSkreech> System settings module
<glade88> has digikam-kde4 been deleted from intrepid? or is 0.10.0 version still available?
<apachelogger> deleted
<apachelogger> it depends on kde 4.2 nowadays
<glade88> apachelogger: ok. ty
<apachelogger> glade88: we are probably going to deploy it via the same repo we will have 4.2-pre-stable packages in
<glade88> oic
<glade88> apachelogger: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099241 -- was asking for this :)
<apachelogger> "when packages get lost" ;-)
<glade88> :D
<Riddell> testers needed for bug 290589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<NCommander> Riddell, stupid question, when do we want to start packaging 4.2?
<Riddell> that's a sensible question and yes we probably do
<Riddell> I wonder if there's a recent snapshot
<NCommander> THere is
<NCommander> Alpha 1 comes out in two weeks
<NCommander> Final release is shortly before FF
<ScottK> My suggestion was make sure we got our merged done and building and then move on to 4.2
<NCommander> The wiki says we do
<NCommander> ^have our merges done
<NCommander> We need to figure out why PPC and lpia are having a pissy fit w/ libplasma however
<ScottK> As of earlier today we were still doing cleanups.
<Riddell> still a couple to be completed and I gave up on kdebindings :(
<NCommander> Riddell, how do you do merges?
<NCommander> (libplasma-dev is installable IF, and only if kdeworkspace-data is manually installed)
<Riddell> take the debian package and add our changes generally
<ScottK> I think kdebindings should wait until the current Debian package gets out of New.
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in experimental now
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> Make NCommander do it since he asked.
<Riddell> but I couldn't get the c# stuff to work from their build nor could I work out where the crucial difference is that makes it work
<NCommander> ewwww
<NCommander> C#
 * NCommander screams
<Riddell> NCommander: libplasma-dev installs for me now
<NCommander> on lpia?
<Riddell> oh, no
<Riddell> normal arches :)
 * NCommander whacks Riddell 
<ScottK> NCommander: At least lamont did my PAS change so you don't have to worry about them on hppa.
<NCommander> yay, we don't care about HPPA :-P
<NCommander> Riddell, where is your current merge?
<Riddell> NCommander: of what?
<NCommander> kde4bindings
<NCommander> That way I only have to fix the C# FTBFS, and not actually have to fight the rest of the merge
<Riddell> there's no compile failure, it's a runtime issue
<Riddell> and I don't have anything useful of a merge, it's just a big mess on my filesystem now, best just to take the one from debian experimental if you want to see if you can get it working
<NCommander> ouch
<NCommander> whats the runtime error?
<ScottK> NCommander: You could problably sucker <-<-<-<- convince directhex to help with it.
<Riddell> long backtrace about something in smoke
<NCommander> ScottK, typically the backspace key is ^H ;-)
<ScottK> Whatever.
<ScottK> Can you tell I live with teenagers.
<Riddell> ah, maybe lex79 can test that bug :)
<lex79> Riddell: which bug?
<lex79> :)
<Riddell> lex79: bug 290589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<lex79> Riddell: test in intrepid or jaunty? I am in jaunty now
<Riddell> lex79: oh well, it needs intrepid
<lex79> :( so sorry, I updated to jaunty yesterday, I will install intrepid tomorrow in a separate partition
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *sigh*, it'll only let me take times from 8 to 5... I'm always at school on weekdays, 8-5...
<DaSkreech> lex79: main computer ?
<lex79> DaSkreech: ya :)
<DaSkreech> Tad bit jumpy eh? :)
<lex79> ;) it works fine
<lex79> for now LoL
<DaSkreech> Ah the implications of for now :)
<lex79> :)
<DaSkreech> If Ubuntu didn't mess with the toolchains so much I'd probably do the same
<DaSkreech> Getting a sweet Upto date KDe 4.2 on day 6 would be sweet :)
<lex79> yeah
<DaSkreech> Riddell: are you planning on attending Kamp ?
 * a|wen tries to find where to mount things in dolphin <-- Riddell guidance please
<DaSkreech> Don't you just click the icons?
<a|wen> DaSkreech: but where is the "my media" icons (or whatever they are called)?
<a|wen> doesn't work to click on /dev/sd?? :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no current plans, it's on the wrong side of the world
<Riddell> a|wen: it should be in the sidebar if hal thinks it should be mountable
<rgreening> a|wen: have you looked at the New Device Notifier applet? It shows mountable devices. Also they show up in dolphin in the places panel
<a|wen> oh ... seems my fat32 restore drive is not classified as mountable
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Alright
<lex79> a|wen: your fat32 is not in /etc/fstab?
<a|wen> lex79: probably it
<Riddell> we need disks not in /etc/fstab
<a|wen> how do i loose enough rights to get prompted?
<ScottK> That was my problem when I tried to verify that one.  Everything just worked.
<JontheEchidna> is the patch in backports?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: which patch?
<JontheEchidna> the dbus command for mounting things
<Riddell> should be
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Riddell> hmm?
<JontheEchidna> don't seem to work for me
 * JontheEchidna updates to make sure
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: works for me (running backports)
 * ScottK uploaded it.
<JontheEchidna> maybe I need to reboot or something
<Riddell> a|wen: great, please comment on bug 290589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<a|wen> Riddell: done ... do you need it tested w/o backports enabled?
<Riddell> a|wen: only if it's easy for you to do
<a|wen> hmm... virtualbox doesn't support using host usb-devices, thought it did
<a|wen> i'll test it tomorrow if i get the time to upgrade my desktop machine :)
<Riddell> thanks
<DaSkreech> <knome> QUESTION: Is apachelogger affiliated with the Apache project?
<DaSkreech> HA HA HA
<DaSkreech> (01:58:12 PM) JontheEchidna: I'll be happy to answer further questions in #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> (01:58:21 PM) JontheEchidna: ...to a degree though :P
<DaSkreech>  That's great :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * JontheEchidna brings attention to kde rev 882594
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=882594&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 882594
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-11
<JontheEchidna> I guess we're all good though :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 295534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295534 in cmake "Please provide cmake 2.6.2 in intrepid backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295534
<JontheEchidna> there's a bug for the changelog entry when ya do the backport
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: also your 2.6.2 package for Hardy has been trying to build in kubuntu-experimental for half a month now :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done.  I think
<JontheEchidna> hugs!
<jjesse> evening
<DaSkreech> Hai
<rgreening> \o jjesse
<jjesse> lo rgreening
<jjesse> oh hai DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: ping
<DaSkreech> Wasn't there a bug filed that firefox pulls in all of Gnome ?
<nixternal> jjesse: you should go to the Michigan User's Group meeting tomorrow night in Ann Arbor :P
<nixternal> I am presenting Kubuntu and KDE there
<nixternal> nice 5 hour drive one-way :(
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Or would you know ? :)
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> I don't follow firesux
<DaSkreech> Wasn't there a bug filed on LP about Firefox pulling in all of Gnome
<nixternal> dunno
<JontheEchidna> bug 266946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266946 in firefox-3.0 "firefox installs unnecessary packages when installing on KDE" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266946
<DaSkreech> ah that was it!
<DaSkreech> Thanks JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> np
<rgreening> DaSkreech: apturl is the culprit. I was going to work with mvo at UDS on a better KDE spec for FF
<rgreening> DaSkreech: I've added to the specs page in ~topic
<DaSkreech> What's the deal with the qt firefox from Mozilla?
<rgreening> dunno.
<JontheEchidna> bzip2: Depends: libbz2-1.0 (= 1.0.5-0.1ubuntu1) but 1.0.5-1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<JontheEchidna> meh
<ScottK> Give me a merge debdiff and I'll sponsor it.  Problem solved.
<JontheEchidna> the thing is that I can't seem to find the problem...
<JontheEchidna> Depends: libbz2-1.0 (=${binary:Version}), ${shlibs:Depends}
<ScottK> Use dpkg-compareversions (or something very close to that)
<JontheEchidna> dpkg --compare-versions perhaps?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<crimsun> you appear to have some sort of intrepid/jaunty apt cache mix
<JontheEchidna> I thought I told pbuilder to make a jaunty environment
<ScottK> OK.  In that case, I'd listen to what crimsun has to say.
<JontheEchidna> crimsun: you think recreating the pbuilder environment would help?
<crimsun> JontheEchidna: did you resync by using pbuilder update ?
<crimsun> and if you altered the components, you'll need --override-config
<JontheEchidna> I thought I had a hook for doing an update each time I try to build something, but looking at the log I guess it doesn't upgrade
<JontheEchidna> silly me
<JontheEchidna> crimsun: much better, thanks for the hint
<crimsun> yw
<ScottK> Is there any real reason I shouldn't write an obnoxious blog post about how Rosetta's major accomplishment for KDE was to deliver translations worse than upstreams?
<vorian> :o
<vorian> ScottK: i'd skip that
<vorian> maybe somethng about the greatness of the coming 4.2
<ScottK> Why?  If no one says anything, that one will just suck too.
<vorian> :/
<ScottK> The one where everything is 'fixed' we got at the end is still less complete than upstream's.
 * ScottK looks for the screen shots.
<JontheEchidna> to their credit they have seemed to have found/dealt with the issues.... after the release: bug 292473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292473 in rosetta "KDE4 in Intrepid lacks translations for messages with context or plural forms" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292473
<ScottK> http://www.flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991047111/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/19616885@N00/2991042741/
<ScottK> The Kubuntu one is after stuff was fixed.
<ScottK> That's what we released with.
<JontheEchidna> I mean, after the release they found further issues which they resolved a few days ago
<ScottK> I checked with apachelogger and the Kubuntu screenshots are correctly described.
<JontheEchidna> but yes, we did release with awful translations
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Well that's good news.
<ScottK> Are these new language packs released yet?
<JontheEchidna> not that I know of
<ScottK> So we still suck.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> Harald seems to know what's going on
 * JontheEchidna out
<Riddell> morning
<supertones> does ati or nvidia work better these days?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: got some more packages for me to accept?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: like that backports kde4libs?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: never mind, someoen else accepted it
<apachelogger> ScottK: I would assume the packages are uploaded by now, somewhere.... ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I found the phonon problem
<Nightrose> apachelogger: OMG
<Nightrose> tell
 * Nightrose prepares cookies
<apachelogger> at some point they introduced a policy control node as a kded module, called phononserver, it appears to me that if that module is not loaded (e.g. when you are running a KDE 4 version with an too old phonon) the device listing fails and no sound is going to come out of the speakers
<apachelogger> that also perfectly explains why it is working in a kde-nightly session
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> so IMHO this is pretty much phonon's fault, as it should be capable of running in an environment where kded doesn't have the policy server
<apachelogger> it's also likely that it doesn't work properly in a GNOME session
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it also fails in GNOME, unless phonon tried to query my other dbus session, which would be stupid as well ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: great
<Nightrose> not
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> so what to do?
<Nightrose> add that thingy?
<apachelogger> we can't
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> why?
<apachelogger> I seroisouly doubt a 4.2 kded module works in 4.1
<apachelogger> not to mention the fiddeling with paths
<Nightrose> ah
<apachelogger> and it would be only a workaround
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Vir has to fix tha phonon
<apachelogger> it's broken in everything but KDE 4.2 sessions according to my studies
<Nightrose> do youhave time to write him an email? I doubt I can explain this to him in a way he understands
<apachelogger> just mail him what I said
<Nightrose> oh he is online
<Nightrose> you can talk to him in .dev
<jussi01> hey Nightrose! did apachelogger make you a nice package yet?
<Nightrose> heya jussi01 :)
<Nightrose> nope
<jussi01> Nightrose: oh thats sad...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> package of what?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> quassel
<jussi01> apachelogger: she wants latest git quassel in app, Im traveling so dont have time
<jussi01> ppa*
<apachelogger> oh right
<jussi01> is it possible to get flash in webkit?
<jussi01> ie. webkitkde in konqui...
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> with Qt 4.5
<Riddell> hmm, bug in my inbox subject "WARNING: Intrepid might burn down MacBook Pro"
<apachelogger> I don't have that one
<apachelogger> must not be important  :P
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think every thing is accepted now, thanks.
<ScottK> Somone might want to look at Debian Bug #505285.  It's claimed there to be a 4.1.2 -> 4.1.3 regression.  We should make sure we don't have it.
<ubottu> Debian bug 505285 in kmail "kmail crash in 4.1.3" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/505285
<apachelogger> ScottK: looks older than 4.1.3
<apachelogger> I think I saw that backtrace a couple of times already
<ScottK> OK.  Just watching out for regressions.
<apachelogger> is seele on vacation?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<apachelogger> need to know when/if she has time for the meeting
<apachelogger> we have a quorum on sunday, but ScottK doesn't have time and james_w might be half-asleep, on tuesday we don't have a quorum but ScottK and james_w should be around
<ScottK> apachelogger: Depending on the time on Sunday there is some hope I might make it (if it's in the afternoon in -0500).  I just can't promise.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we could do a short meeting with Arby's membership application and other upcoming topics and devote tuesday to the bzr discussion
<apachelogger> the short meeting would be on sunday
<Riddell> I'd prefer tuesday
<apachelogger> Riddell: if seele or Tonio are able to attend we have a quorum on tuesday... or we just do the voting via mail
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I guess we could write a script for filing our SRU bugs. we already reference bugs which are fixed in the changelog, so the script could quite easily do an information aggregation and submit the SRU bugs
<Nightrose> apachelogger: she is visiting family afaik
<Nightrose> if you are lucky she may show up from time to time
<apachelogger> hm, IMHO you should just do the membership voting via mail then
<Nightrose> apachelogger: fregl is moving this weekend so i have no idea when and if i will be around
<apachelogger> Nightrose: doing the meeting on tuesday as it seems
<Nightrose> ok good
<jjesse> morning
<apachelogger> jjesse: konichiwa
<rgreening> bom dia
<apachelogger> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-promo&m=122634721728301&w=2
<Riddell> nice post :)
<jjesse> yay
<JontheEchidna> Some d00d hit a telephone poll last night and knocked out power to the entire neighborhood :/
<apachelogger> bug 280997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280997 in kdebase-workspace "solid-bluetooth needs update for bluez 4.x" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280997
<apachelogger> I think you all will have to attend a workshop about proper bug triage
<jjesse> we don't need no stinkin bug triage
<apachelogger> wrong
<JontheEchidna> irt to the bluetooth bug, assume makes an ass out of u and me
<rgreening> ~facts about assume
<kubotu> [13/13] rule #1 of tech support - never assume as it makes an 'ass' out of 'u' & 'me'
<ScottK> That works for more than just tech support.
<rgreening> true ScottK
 * smarter thinks that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Kubuntu needs update :)
<Riddell> that should be replaced with a pointer to the launchpad team
<emma> Hello everyone. Is there anyone here who is a Kubuntu Motu?
<emma> There is a bug in the firefox package for kubuntu. I was hoping someone talented here could help by making a Kfirefox package for Kubuntu users.
<smarter> what would this package be for?
<emma> It would be for installing Firefox if you are using Kubuntu.
<smarter> and we don't make any firefox package, the mozilla team do them
<smarter> and what's wrong with the standard ubuntu firefox package?
<emma> smarter: did the Mozilla team set up the package so that it would install GNOME deps on Kubuntu?
<smarter> if it does, that's a bug
<smarter> what gnome deps does it install for you?
<emma> smarter: Yes that's a bug. That's why I was hoping someone talented here could make a Kfirefox package so that people using Kubuntu could install firefox without all the GNOME deps
<jussi01> smarter: try apt-get installing it - because of the new reccomends install it takes loads of gnome deps
<Riddell> that's is a long standing grumble of various people, nothing new
<Riddell> maybe the qt firefox port will be usable in jaunty (suspect not though)
<smarter> emma: no need for a "kfirefox", the firefox package needs to be fixed, that's all
<smarter> emma: removing ubufox should be enough to get rid of all the gnome deps
<emma> smarter: A great many of them.
<smarter> the problem seem to be that apt-url use gnome libs
<jussi01> oh horrible
<smarter> we should make a kde version of apt-url, or someone should reimplement apt-url using only gtk libs
<emma> smarter: well when I use sudo aptitude -R install firefox (in order to not install recommended packages by default) (Or sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends), I end up with strange errors when firefox is run in terminal involving libbonoboui2-0 .. GTK warnings about files missing.
<emma> doing that does prevent me from getting ubufox which is a start. But does not seem to be a total fix.
<smarter> does the warning cause any problem?
<smarter> *causes
<emma> It hurts me psychologically.
<smarter> :p
<emma> I don't know if it causes any real problems.
<emma> But to know it's going on back there.... every time you move to a different page..
<smarter> ask the ubuntu mozilla guys
<emma> here is a pastebin of errors I get ...
<smarter> we can't really do anything
<emma> http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d78bd090
<emma> Those are errors I get running firefox in terminal after requesting that no recommended packages were installed.
<smarter> according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonobo_(component_model) bonobo is a deprecated library for gnome, to integrate stuff(like the KDE Kparts)
<smarter> so ignoring these warnings should be fine, but I'm not a firefox expert so I can't say for sure
<emma> yeah trying to install libbonobo2-0 just introduces more GNOME libs.
<emma> firefox should be DE agnostic though shouldn't it?
<emma> Kubuntu users should be able to use Firefox, I think. It's the best browser.
<smarter> if it works without bonobo, then there's no problem
<JontheEchidna> without bonobo gtk-qt-engine won't work
<emma> installing bonobo will install the following GNOME dependencies on Kubuntu -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d50876a08
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you bother to reply to the e-mail from "Paul Beckett"?
<emma> I'm very naive about these things, but as I see it, you all are very talented. You could make another package (say Kfirefox or another name) so that Kubuntu users could sudo aptitude install Kfirefox and get firefox that works nicely on Kubuntu :)
<emma> See what I'm saying?
<Riddell> that wouldn't be accepted, firefox is hard enough to maintain one copy of
<Riddell> better just to fix the problem if it annoys people
<jussi01> Riddell: Ill put a +1 on the annoyance list ;)
<lex79> Riddell: I have an issue with kmix, look this please:
<lex79> http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=83247696de0.png
<lex79> no volume control and in system settings -> sounds crash without log
<lex79> but sounds works
<lex79> is a know bug?
 * Riddell in meetnig
<Riddell> lex79: I've not seen anything like that
<vvinet> Riddell: I found more information on the 30s slow kde4 boot
<vvinet> it is a deadlock occuring in khotkeys_update, that has been since fixed in kde trunk
 * apachelogger is awfully tired
<vvinet> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160892#c63
<ubottu> KDE bug 160892 in general "Input Actions module in KDE4 broken?" [Normal,New]
<vvinet> I will try to apply the relevant patches
<vvinet> and see if it goes better
 * jussi01 has a lovely freeze on coldboot here, hasnt yet figured out whats causing it..
<apachelogger> I am baking a trunk kmail
<apachelogger> last time I did this it nuked my local cache and settings
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 wishes apachelogger luck
 * apachelogger thanks jussi01
<apachelogger> jtechidna: the bluetooth bug should have been reported upstream regardless of done communication
<Riddell> vvinet: good hunting, let me know if it helps
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> that new kmail
<apachelogger> is UBERFANCY
<apachelogger> ohh, it crashed and now the settings are gone
<apachelogger> -.-
<lex79> IoI
 * JontheEchidna wonders when KDE 4.1.73 is to be released
<apachelogger> techbase will know
<Riddell> when dirk feels like it usually :)
<lex79> apachelogger: can you explain me this error?
<lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70594/
<lex79> it is my mistake?
<apachelogger> I have a direct link to google, I can answer anything
<apachelogger> Riddell: that merging made a lot of stuff unusable
<apachelogger> Riddell: libplasma-dev really needs to depend on kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> lex79: you can add a build-dep for kdelibs5-dev for now, but that is really an issue with libplasma-dev IMHO
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> also libphon-dev
<apachelogger> I thought we fixed that?
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> nah doesn't seem so
<apachelogger> ScottK: is there a reason libphonon-dev didn't get readd as dep of kdelibs5-dev?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's an issue with dh_sameversiondeps
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's a new version arriving when kdesdk compiles, hopefully shortly
<Riddell> then we can rebuild whatever needs those depends fixed and they ought to pick them up
<apachelogger> ah, good
<apachelogger> Riddell++
 * Riddell goes canoeing
<jjesse> have fun canoeing
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> and who does koffice 2 beta3 meanwhile? :PÜ
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not that I know.  I didn't drop it I don't think.
<lex79> what is plasma-abi-4.1-1 ? is not there in repository?
<apachelogger> ~wp application binary interface
<kubotu> Results for application binary interface: 1. Application binary interface: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface | 2. Embedded Application Binary Interface: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embedded_Application_Binary_Interface | 3. Wikipedia: http://en.mobile.wikipedia.org/transcode.php?go=binary+compatible&PHPSESSID=784d0f226969efc643af3216891030ec
<kubotu> [1] In computer software, an application binary interface (ABI) describes the low-level interface between an application program and the operating system, or the interface between an application and its libraries, or that between component parts of an application. An ABI is similar to an application programming interface (API); however, the latter defines a source code interface.[1] Simply put, ABIs enable binary compatibilit...
<apachelogger> lex79: why would it be in the repository?
<lex79> because I build plasmoid-runcommand http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Run+Command?content=91495
<lex79> and ...
<apachelogger> lex79: simply put: the ABI is part of libplasma
<apachelogger> and it can not not be there
<lex79> ah
<lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70604/
<apachelogger> Oo
<lex79> ?
<lex79> :)
<apachelogger> lex79: might be related to the same issue that causes libphonon and stuff not to be detected properly
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> lex79: did you build that package in a jaunty pbuilder?
<lex79> ya ya
 * JontheEchidna is getting a bad feeling in the bottom of his pbuilder
<apachelogger> it could be that that abi package is a virtual package introduced in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> Debian introduced some abi control stuffs in their packages
<apachelogger> yeah, makes sense
<lex79> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/plasma-abi-4.1-1
<apachelogger> lex79: you will have to build in an intrepid pbuilder if you want to install it
<lex79> I installed from source :)
<lex79> I want put in revu :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> lex79: you can't install the jaunty package in intrepid
<apachelogger> jaunty holds that plasma-abi virtual package to ensure abi gets tracked properly
<apachelogger> intrepid does not even know about it
<apachelogger> so either you get a jaunty VM, or install in a jaunty chroot or break the dependency
<apachelogger> or you could upgrade to jaunty, but that would be insanity... as ScottK put it ;-)
<lex79> You don't understand :)
<lex79> I have Jaunty
<lex79> I upgraded LoL
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<stdin> why in heavens name would you upgrade?
 * JontheEchidna never upgrades until alpha2 at least
<lex79> my jaunty is in a test partition :)
<apachelogger> well, even that is too much :P
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> does anyone have a kdebase-workspace packaging at hand?
<apachelogger> maybe we don't have the virtual package?
<stdin> most of jaunty is still building
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> lex79: that all seems pretty weird
<lex79> weird? what?
<apachelogger> shlibdeps wouldn't be able to detect the dep on that abi package unless it (or rather libplasma2, which provides that virtual package) is available
<lex79> uhm ya
<apachelogger> lex79: run a dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> you probably have an old libplasma2
<lex79> I check it
<lex79> 4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<lex79> is there a new version?
<apachelogger> eh??????
<apachelogger> lex79: you didn't upgrade to jaunty
<apachelogger> ~intrepid1 is the package from intrepid-backports
<lex79> eh yes.. but I do dist-upgrade yesterday LoL
<apachelogger> well, dist-upgrade != complete distribution upgrade ;-)
<lex79> uh :(
<apachelogger> lex79: just run your dsc through an intrepid pbuilder and you'll get a deb that is installable
<stdin> debian has libplasma2 "Provides: ${plasma:abi-provides}"
<apachelogger> stdin: jaunty probably as well
<apachelogger> of course that doesn't help when one is using intrepid ;-)
<lex79> and apachelogger can I put this package in revu?
<apachelogger> lex79: the jaunty one
<lex79> ok
 * apachelogger is all confusing today
<lex79> embarassing for my dist-upgrade
<lex79> :D LoL
<lex79> me too confusing ahahah
<stdin> yeah, jaunty does
<apachelogger> my workstation is running jaunty :P
<apachelogger> "running"
 * apachelogger fears upgrading
<lex79> so my workstaion running janna jameson LoL
<lex79> *jamson
<stdin> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libplasma2/4:4.1.2-1ubuntu4 told me
<stdin> someone really needs to remove some tags from bugs.lp.net 99% of the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ is the tags list
<apachelogger> one does not go to /ubuntu anyway :P
<stdin> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stdin> everyone who sees ^ that does :p
<ScottK> Tags are sufficiently overused that they are, IMO, largely useless.
<jjesse> i have never looked up a bug by a tag, and dont ever use them
<jjesse> do many people who triag them use tags?
<JontheEchidna> there are some use cases, but those tags probably make up <1% of all tags that are there
 * JontheEchidna faceplams when people add the package name as a tag
<stdin> I've only really seen apport-* and verification-* used
<stdin> and by "used", I mean used for something other than random tagging
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I can reproduce the thinking
<apachelogger> malone should just be able to handle binary packages more precisely
<JontheEchidna> yes, we shouldn't have to subscribe to all of jockey to get reports about jockey-kde
<smarter> I'm updating my kde4-style-bespin package
<smarter> and there's a kwin style in the svn now
<smarter> should I name the binary package kwin4-style-bespin or kwin-style-bespin?
<smarter> and should I renamed kde4-style-bespin to kde-style-bespin?
<JontheEchidna> as long as kde3 and kde4 styles are co-installable I think the names should be separate
<JontheEchidna> imo
<JontheEchidna> not that you can really configure kde3 themes...
<smarter> maybe we should drop them
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a plan
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so ktorrent from debian build-deps on libboost1.35-dev. This conflicts with kdepimlibs-dev which depends on libboost-dev (boost 1.34)
<JontheEchidna> I am thinking kdepimlibs should be updated to build-dep on libboost1.35-dev and the dependency should not be added to ktorrent in the merge?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, sebner impressed me
<JontheEchidna> now I have to clean that mess up :P
<smarter> hmm, the package also contains a KDM theme
<smarter> but there is no previous kdm theme packaged on Ubuntu(except kde-kdm-themes)
<smarter> how should I name it? :)
<smarter> kdm-theme-bespin?
<smarter> or kde-style-bespin for consistency with kde-style-foo and kwin-style-foo?
<smarter> s/or kde-style-bespin/or kdm-style-bespin/
<smarter> or even kdm4-style-bespin
<lex79> apachelogger: I have this header license in all file
<lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/70646/
<lex79> in /debian/copyright I put Karthik Paithankar to upstream author
<lex79> and in copyright both authors? is right?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I helped him a bit, but yes all in all a pretty good review
<apachelogger> smarter: consult with debian I'd say
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually I already changed it to kde :P
<JontheEchidna> I guess it's also sort of weird because you're doing a review of a review
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, he isn't motu so reviewing the review seems natural to me ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do you think rpath issues are what's cauing the neon incompatibilities I saw earlier on in the Intrepid cycle?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what incompability?
<JontheEchidna> oh, if you had kde-neon installed you couldn't run qt apps
<JontheEchidna> complained about incompatible Qt libs
<apachelogger> no, that was a Qt caching issue
<apachelogger> amarok-nightly-qt now uses a different version identification which should prevent such things
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should reinstall kde-nightly some time then
<vorian> is there a global proxy setting in kubuntu that will work for adept?
<vorian> and hai
<Riddell> vorian: no, adept uses the apt proxy setting, really freedesktop needs to find one way to do proxy config
<Riddell> hi ^seelenn^
<vorian> okie
<Riddell> grr, kdesdk still hasn't built
<^seelenn^> Hi Riddell
 * ^seelenn^ steps out of lurking mode
<Riddell> ooh, ^seelenn^ lives!
<^seelenn^> I was in the process of being given a coffee so wasn't looking at my screen
<Riddell> nobody to give me a coffee tonight, and the shop ran out of Irn Bru
 * Nightrose hands Riddell a virtual coffee
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: are you using intrepid?
 * Arby sends Riddell Irn-Bru over IP
<Nightrose> hehe
<^seelenn^> Riddell: Yes I am
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: what's your opinion on KDE 4?
<^seelenn^> It gives me what I need and it's oh so very shiny!
<Riddell> yay, I was reading over https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback, not a single positive comment
<seele> heh
<Riddell> although those pages are always pretty negative, people with something to complain about tend to use them more than people who are happy
 * Riddell wonders if seele gets a highlight whenever someone talks to ^seelenn^ 
<Arby> heh, that would be unfortunate
<Nightrose> most of the feedback i got was very positive
<Nightrose> except for the occasional wining - but those are people who are never pleased anyway
<Nightrose> +h
<seele> Riddell: irssi no, konversation yes
<seele> so it makes using konversation a little annoying
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: so, fancy becoming an elite Kubuntu contributor? :)
<^seelenn^> What can I help out with then guys, webstuff related
<^seelenn^> Yeah, why not, sounds like a giggle! :)
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: do you know how to use Drupal?
<seele> whoa
<seele> ScottK: do you know Dan Chen?
<^seelenn^> Yes, I'm at this very moment installing 6.6 to play around with
<crimsun> seele: Scott and I had lunch when I first moved to the DC metro area.
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: I had a complaint today (well ages ago but I only read the e-mail today) about the "free download" box on kubuntu.org having only a small area being a link
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: do you think you'd know how to change it so the whole box is clickable?
 * ^seelenn^ opens kubuntu.org and takes a look
<seele> crimsun: lol i just sent you an email!
<seele> crimsun: i'm in Rockville
<seele> crimsun: do you live in Baltimore or somewhere near?
<crimsun> seele: College Park, but I spend most of my non-work time in DC
<seele> crimsun: oh nice.. so you are real close.  are you going to UMD?
<crimsun> seele: no, just work in the metro area
<Riddell> UMD?
<crimsun> Riddell: university of maryland (college park)
<seele> crimsun: who are you working for?
<crimsun> seele: Dept. of Defense
<seele> crimsun: fed or contractor?
<crimsun> the former
<seele> ooh, scary :)
<crimsun> or not.  I mess with computers; nothing scary there.
<seele> that's cool though, it's always nice to find more Ubunteros in DC
<seele> DC/Baltimore seems to be a petri dish for Kubuntu contributors ;)
<crimsun> maco and I were geared up to hit Cleveland Park, so we were disappointed when the UI session was cancelled
<crimsun> we had a couple not-so-savvy-KDE-users in tow
 * JontheEchidna wants to note that he grew up in the suburbs surrounding the DC area
 * JontheEchidna is a proud part of the petri dish too :P
<JontheEchidna> must be the water
<Riddell> I'm all jelous, no other Kubuntu developers in this city
<seele> crimsun: UGH!  you should have put your name on the wiki or sent a message on the mailing list
<Riddell> although, rocking hogmanay party due at my flat end of next month, poke Arby, ^seelenn^, anyone else in Britain
<seele> crimsun: it didn't look like anyone was going to show up
<Arby> that's not an impossible idea
 * ^seelenn^ says the same as Arby :)
<crimsun> seele: yeah, we should have e-mailed; we weren't sure whether it was for complete novices, for non-savvy-KDE-users (but PC-proficient), or ...
<Riddell> Arby, ^seelenn^: groovy, sign up to kde-gb list I'll send out an e-mail at some point http://lists.quaker.eu.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-gb
<seele> crimsun: it was pretty much for any type of user, but it was GNOME not KDE.  The DC LoCo is Ubuntu-centric so that was the only way I could get interest
<Riddell> various other KDE types should be there http://lists.quaker.eu.org/pipermail/kde-gb/2008-October/thread.html
 * seele wishes it was for KDE.. oh well
<Nightrose> seele: why not revive it with crimsun and whoever he will bring with him and do KDE stuff instead?
<Nightrose> if noone is interested in gnome...
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Arby signs up
<crimsun> seele: might have better coverage w/ CALUG, MALUG, NoVALUG, and DCLUG all as recipients of an e-mail
<seele> Nightrose: i don't have a lab to do it in
<Nightrose> ah :(
<Arby> back to converting system-config-printer-kde to PyKDE
<seele> crimsun: i've heard the UMBC student LUG is pretty active and interested in ways to contribute, so i might look in to that next spring
<seele> the UMD LUG too but I don't know anyone there anymore
<Arby> anybody know the PyKDE equivalent to QMessageBox.critical ?
<crimsun> seele: right, please keep maco and I posted
<seele> crimsun: will do
<foma53421> äîáðîé íî÷è âñåì
<seele> crimsun: if youre in to social events.. you should also watch out for DC linux chix meetings (coed).  we always meet at a pirate bar in silver spring :)
<Riddell> Arby: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKMessageBox.html#0362367a7c9a1c7d41b72a8cc398072b ?
<crimsun> seele: I went to one recently (but not the most recent lunch)
<crimsun> seele: err, I think the one I attended was in VA
<nixternal> oi, driving to michigan takes way to long...just do give a presentation on kubuntu and kde4
<crimsun> nixternal: whatev
<nixternal> hush you sound dude
<seele> nixternal: get with the program and do it remotely.. i'm speaking "at" the Spokane LUG meeting next week via netmeeting of some sort
<foma53421> íàðîä à òóò ðóñêîãîâîðÿùèå åñòü :) ????
<nixternal> seele: that rocks!
<Arby> Riddell: ah, error or detailedError seem to be the answer thanks
<seele> crimsun: have you met Katie Bechtold?  she runs DC linux chix and goes to a lot of hack DC stuff
<nixternal> damn, why didn't I think of that
<nixternal> heh
<crimsun> seele: I have  (IIRC she has the punk cases, and such)
<Riddell> sometimes I'm glad I don't have a utf8 irc client
<crimsun> pink?  I meant pink
<seele> hmm.. wasn't there supposed to be a kubuntu meeting sometime soon?
<nixternal> Riddell: I would have booted him, but I don't have the powah it seems...thought I did
<nixternal> Riddell: anything you think I should add to a kubuntu/kde presentation tonight?
<nixternal> I have all of the basics covered
<Nightrose> seele: probably tuesday
<Nightrose> seele: apachelogger was waiting for your input on doodle.ch
<Riddell> nixternal: say what a rocking community we have!
<nixternal> Riddell: check
<seele> Nightrose: what doodle?
<nixternal> should I pop jcastro in the head while I am at it?
<Nightrose> seele: sec
<Riddell> nixternal: don't you have laws against that sort of thing?  or is that going to be another Obama change?
<Nightrose> seele: http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=tvt9bb3fvtbqda8v
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<seele> hmm.. well that is useful
<Riddell> nixternal: say that intrepid is intended to be intrepid and people who want to stay with what they know should stick with hardy
<nixternal> Riddell: roger that
<seele> Riddell: are you going to say that to future jaunty users too?
<nixternal> "future jaunty whiners" :)
<Riddell> seele: naw, Jaunty will be stable as a rock
<nixternal> a big rock I hope :)
<yuriy> as a Hardy rock?
<Riddell> Ularu Rock
<JontheEchidna> volcanic rock :P
<nixternal> acid rock!
<nixternal> hahaha
<^seelenn^> Riddell: I've made it so the whole of the images are links
<^seelenn^> is this problem solved, or did you want the whole download blue box to be a link?
<seele> no don't do that
<seele> ^seelenn^: link the text "Download" too
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: seele's the boss
<ryanakca> Riddell: the family tree spam thing? No.
<Riddell> ryanakca: you think it was spam?
<^seelenn^> okay seele, working on it now
<seele> ^seelenn^: thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: do I know an Adrian Rea?
<Riddell> ryanakca: dunno, I was thinking he googled it and came to a kubuntu page, not worth a reply anyway
<^seelenn^> seele: Done
<Riddell> ^seelenn^: seems to be quite a large gap at the top, any idea what's causing that?
<^seelenn^> It was there before, css most likely, I'll have a poke around to fix it
<Riddell> it's definately more now that it was before
<Riddell> ryanakca: got any other website fixes needing done?  ^seelenn^ is ready to help out
<seele> ^seelenn^: check the margins on <h1>
<ryanakca> woah. download box needs fixing... ummm... if (he/she) has a drupal install, they could help me test the screenshot plugin... or could help me get the wiki theme's color palette done.
 * ryanakca looks on his todo list
<ryanakca> Riddell: I suppose we'll leave the masthead as it is for a bit longer?
<^seelenn^> hi ryanakca
<^seelenn^> I'm working on the download box now
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: you could also look for same awesome reviews of Intrepid and update the /reviews page
 * ^seelenn^ adds to to do list
<Riddell> ~twitter went to parliament and handed out white poppies
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<Riddell> aww
<Riddell> ~twitter update went to parliament and handed out white poppies
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> groovy
<ryanakca> White? Hmmm... red over here :)
<nixternal> Riddell: how come you aren't following me on twitter? you hurt my feelings :(
<Riddell> I don't think I'm following anyone on twitter
<nixternal> you are following aseigo and 2 others
<nixternal> I see how you are :P
<Nightrose> yea...
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> well I had to test how it worked
<Riddell> nixternal: but aren't you on planetkde?
<nixternal> yes I am
<Nightrose> he isn't following people like us nixternal :(
<ryanakca> Hmmm... anybody have a copy of svn2bzr.py ? The bzr branch for it seems to be disappeared...
<ryanakca> s/disappeared/empty/g
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't see your twitter feed in the config
<nixternal> nice thing about bzr, you can roll back and get it unempty :P
<nixternal> Riddell: it is there..I set it up a few weeks ago...more towards the bottom of the config
<Riddell> ryanakca: apt-get install bzr-svn ?
<nixternal> I see my feed on pk.o
<Riddell> nixternal: so it is, so there you go, I do follow you
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> feel the love :)
<nixternal> less than a month to go until we do Kubuntu Hackfest at UDS!!!
 * nixternal is stoked
<Riddell> get pumped!
<ryanakca> nixternal: ah, fixed it... I kept on getting ``bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/ryan/bzr/trunk/.bzr/checkout/".'' :)
<^seelenn^> seele: Riddell
<^seelenn^> fixed it
<ryanakca> I do hope I can convince my principal to let me miss my last period so that I can listen in / hopefully participate in the UDS with Ekiga
 * Riddell high fives ^seelenn^ 
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: yay :)
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: Can you tell me what version of Drupal the site uses and how I can set up a test install of it
<^seelenn^> and give me an idea of what I can do in regards to the screenshot plugin
<Arby> Riddell: I've converted most of the s-c-p-kde widgets to PyKDE now
<Arby> is there a way to display the error boxes without actually triggering the error
<Arby> so I can test them
<Riddell> Arby: just put the code somewhere that it'll run on startup like the __init__() method
<Arby> ok
<Arby> Riddell: I'll mail you the patch when I'm done to review at your leisure
<Riddell> great
<Arby> make sure I haven't added any crack :)
<Riddell> your svn account application seems to be in progress
<ScottK> seele: It's as crimsun says.
<Arby> great
 * ScottK was napping.
 * ScottK is old and all that.
<Riddell> ScottK: claim you're Spanish and call it a siesta
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Actually it's because I only got 5 hours sleep last night and I was beat.
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: here, you can help me test it on my testsite, give me a few
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-12
 * rgreening yawns
 * ScottK is really enjoying kdesvn for cherrypicking security patches from the clamav svn.
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll have kdegraphics ready in a few.. if you want to sponsor upload...
<ScottK> Maybe it I'm not ready to pass out when I get clamav done.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> Urgh.  it/if
<rgreening> ScottK: bug 297051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297051 in kdegraphics "kdegraphics 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297051
<rgreening> kdegraphics took a while to go through. Debian had lot's of little changes to doc and update...
<ScottK> rgreening: Sorry.  Out of juice.  Going to bed.
<rgreening> np ScottK. Later
<rgreening> Riddell: kdeedu ready to be merged... bug 297066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297066 in kdeedu "kdeedu 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297066
<rgreening> Riddell: kdegraphics ready to be merged... bug 297051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297051 in kdegraphics "kdegraphics 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297051
<yuriy> finally got my roommate on Kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> \o/
<\sh> Riddell: taking qtstalker merge now, because of getting rid of old libdb* stuff...
<larsivi> morning! in my adventure to achieve a better 8.10 desktop (at least as good as 8.04), I have now come to Kontact - I have two "custom" buttons (for spam handlnig) in the kmail toolbar that are only shown if I open KMail by itself, not inside Kontact - they are however shown for kmail part in the toolbar editor via kontact (so they really should show up)
<larsivi> and this one seems to get little "official" acknowledgment - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252094 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Poor graphics performance and rendering errors on Intel GM965 system, Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stdin> larsivi: we don't handle video driver bugs here, only Kubuntu/KDE stuff. have you reported your Kontact issue to http://bugs.kde.org ?
<larsivi> stdin: not yet - I just tried deleting kontactrc to see if there was some old cruft from hardy, but it didn't help
<stdin> the next step then is reporting it to KDE
<Riddell> apachelogger: what did we decide for the kdeedu kvtml files?  put them all in a kdeedu-data pacakge and have kanagram and khangman depend on that?
<Nightrose> according to the edu ml that was the solution
<glade88> erm.. are standard users (like me) are entitled to set bug status to "wishlist" ?
<Hobbsee> not unless you're in ubuntu-qa, iirc.
<glade88> Hobbsee: ok.. I'll not set it then.. but shouldn't launchpad restrict users from setting it? just for example, those not in bug-control cannot set importance?
<Hobbsee> it does...
<glade88> err.. not quite.. I can seem to be able to do that..
<glade88> plus I am not in ubuntu-qa
<glade88> Hobbsee: oops.. youre right. I can set it to confirmed/in progress etc. (I was checking in one of my projects) ty
<Hobbsee> glade88: ahhh, that'd do it :)
<devfil2> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdeedu-data-kvtml ... I have pusling's patch here and will add it to the 4.1.71 packaging
<apachelogger> rgreening: ping
 * apachelogger hands \\sh a cookie for endless wisdom :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> rgreening: about that merge stuff
<apachelogger> I found the problem
<apachelogger> the bad news is: our QA sux
<apachelogger> the second bad news is: this issue makes us non-standardish since the spec says one _has to_ search applications-merged
<apachelogger> the (somewhat) good news is that it's not entirely our fault but also debian's ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: hmmm...just hand me some aspirin as cookie ,-)
<ScottK> Is the kubuntu_12_khtmlimagepart_linking.diff patch in our 4.1.3 packages too?
<apachelogger> the (somewhat) second good news is that we can poke the ubuntu desktop team in the eye for using applications.menu for gnome, because the spec suggest otherwise for more-than-one-desktop-systems-with-distincted-menu-structure
 * apachelogger hands 
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger hands \\sh a aspirin for the cookie
<apachelogger> that is somewhat weird though :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: that would be in kdelibs?
<apachelogger> kubuntu_12_http_cache_cleaner.diff
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Just reading intrepid-changes.
<apachelogger> doesn't look like it
<apachelogger> it's pretty minor though
 * ScottK waves his hand vaguely in the direction of someone who will look into it.
<apachelogger> default installation comes with gwenview which superseds the kthmlimage part
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> where does debian/patches/mini come from?
 * apachelogger looks at stdin
<ScottK> Well we can't have a regression going from 4.1.2 -> 4.1.3.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's not a regression
<apachelogger> it wasn't working all of 4.0 and all of released 4.1
<ScottK> Right, but it just got fixed in our 4.1.2 packages and so if we don't fix it in 4.1.3, it'll be a regression.
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> who fixed it in .2?
<ScottK> Riddell according to intrepid-changes.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: launchpad says the patch is also in backports
<apachelogger> apparently the nl mirror is slowish
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> In this case I'm willing to believe Launchpad.
<apachelogger> now, let's talk about the menu issue, because I have a feeling like my head will eventually explode from all the work today
<ScottK> Got webcam?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> Rats.
 * ScottK was hoping for a show.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger>  11_kde4_applications_menu.diff changes the KDE applications.menu to kde4-applications.menu... the spec doesn't, for whatever reason, enforce using a prefix, so it is up to the distributor to ensure gnome and kde don't conflict (both are claiming applications.menu)
<apachelogger> the patch changes the file name also code-wise, however kbuildsycoca  will later on use that very file name to compose the name of the -merged directory
<apachelogger> so instead of applications-merged it will look for 3rd party menu enhancements in kde4-applications-merged
<apachelogger> that is partly a KDE issue, as I said the spec clearly says applications-merged needs to be searched at any rate, which of course is ought to break when basing the directory name on a file name instead of hardcoding hit
<apachelogger> s/hit/it
<ScottK> Lovely.  5 of 5 hunks failed.
<apachelogger> the spec also suggests that one should use the $XDG_MENU_PREFIX env variable
<apachelogger> so instead of patching the hardcoded name to kde4-applications.menu one would just change the installation name to said prefixed version and sets the menu prefix in (for example) startkde
<apachelogger> that way kbuildsycoca will prefix any menu search path with kde4-
<apachelogger> so it essentially searches kde4-applications-merged and applications-merged
<apachelogger> that means essentially the ubuntu gnome stuff doesn't follow the spec either as it is using applications.menu rather than gnome-applicaitons.menu
<ScottK> Nothing like getting to retype in the whole fricking patch by hand.
<ScottK> apachelogger: This is for 4.2?
<apachelogger> any KDE
<ScottK> i.e. Jaunty?
<apachelogger> that is why we had to patch the menu file itself all the time
 * ScottK was envisioning a "please make the menu stuff not suck for KDE and Gnome" spec for UDS.
<apachelogger> course of action for jaunty would be 1) changing gnomes applications.menu to use the prefix and set the XDG_MENU_PREFIX var in whatever script/application uses to start the desktop session 2) revising our's and debian's patch to _only_ change the name with which the applications.menu get installed 3) also use XDG_MENU_PREFIX in startkde
<ScottK> Sounds like great spec material.
<apachelogger> course of action for intrepid would be to revise the patch and set XDG_MENU_PREFIX, however since this envolves changing two source packages it might be better to just use the same bloody workaround used in KDE 3
<apachelogger> ScottK: I wouldn't say it is specworthy, since there already is a spec ;-)
<apachelogger> "Make Ubuntu follow all the fancy freedesktop specs without breaking stuff"
<ScottK> Yeah.
<apachelogger> there should be quite some effort to make desktop files valid
<apachelogger> non-standard desktop files make my monochromisation work more difficult ;-)
<ScottK> Sounds like good work to throw your crack team of bat packagers at between KDE releases.
<apachelogger> IMHO that is good stuff for the mentoring program
<apachelogger> the desktop entry spec is not too complex and one learns a good deal about patching and communication with upstream
<rgreening> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> rgreening: read my explosion above
 * Nightrose takes some pressure off apachelogger's head before it explodes
<apachelogger> also additional resources: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-latest.html
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=applications.menu&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<apachelogger> stracing kbuildsycoca4 exposes the issue
<apachelogger> stracing it with XDG_MENU_PREFIX set shows how that var influences kbuildsycoca
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks :*
<Nightrose> :*
<rgreening> apachelogger: yeah. read. cool. Aa real problem, and not just for wine :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: I told you
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> the problem is within the menu parsing
<rgreening> yeah. figured. thanks for digging...
<apachelogger> I also think we should poke some KDE dev to haxx0r something up to ensure applications-menu gets searched at any rate
<apachelogger>  
<apachelogger>  Note that a system that uses either gnome-applications.menu or kde-applications.menu depending on the desktop environment in use must still use applications-merged as the default merge directory in both cases.
<rgreening> true. I agree, kde should be patched ot handle the default case in addition.
<apachelogger> well, technically what the menu patch does is completely wrong, so I could understand if KDE doesn't want to do anything about it
<ScottK> A bit of a line in the PPA world today: i386      83 builds waiting in queue
<apachelogger> well, since a lot of buildds got lost...
<rgreening> apachelogger: maybe we should try and fix it correctly for Jaunty. we have some time. Then backport fixes
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, fixing it correctly is a must-do for jaunty
<apachelogger> but as said, fixing it correctly in intrepid would mean rebuilding 2 packages
<apachelogger> i.e. reinstalling > 6 packages
<JontheEchidna> hmm, trunk is looking pretty neat
<rgreening> apachelogger: but it would be correct hen.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll take correct over br0ken anyday
<apachelogger> well, the bloody work around from KDE 3 is working as well, isn't it?
<apachelogger> and that one would only put a rebuild/update upon kde4libs and not also kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> apachelogger: yes, if you use specify the mergeDir
<rgreening> sure, then....
<rgreening> but for Jaunty, we should fix apachelogger (IMO)
<rgreening> s/fix/fix it/
<apachelogger> have to, otherwise I will have to shoot myself
<apachelogger> whooo
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> the cleaning lady is back
<rgreening> cute?
<rgreening> :p
<apachelogger> no, creepy
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: creepy doesn't exclude cute.
<apachelogger> I can't even hide in the server room because then I would have to continue setting up RUs
<apachelogger> rgreening: can you report a bug about the issue affecting kde4libs, kdebase-workspace and gnome-menus?
<rgreening> sure, in LP?
<apachelogger> yus
<rgreening> k. 1 min
<apachelogger> if I write it, it's gonna be a TLDR report ;-)
 * JontheEchidna heads back to the land of KDE 4.1
<\sh> Do we plan to get rid of kdevelop (v3) for jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> Ha, now I have KDE 4.2 scrollbars. I didn't have 'em in KDE 4.2
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didn't we fix bug 285265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285265 in kdegames "KPatience dies with ASSERT: "!pixmap().isNull()"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285265
<\sh> Devid Antonio Filoni <- ping
<apachelogger> \sh: depends on the progress of the all new version
<apachelogger> I doubt it will be ready in time though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what was the problem?
 * smarter would be interested to know the fix
<apachelogger> kdegames-card-data: /usr/share/kde4/apps/carddecks/cards-default/28.png
<apachelogger> kpat depends kdegames-card-data (>= 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3)
<smarter> I investigated a little with the bug reported but didn't find anything useful
<smarter> except the strace stuff
<smarter> apachelogger: somehintg was wrong with kdegames-card-data ?
<apachelogger> I think the package didn't exist at all
<smarter> sure?
<smarter> the user said he had it
<apachelogger> maybe there are actually 2 issues?
<apachelogger> I certainly can't explain the strace
<smarter> something wrong with the function that locate files?
<apachelogger> of course that could also just be BS since we can't see if it found any kind of image
<smarter> what is strange is that I looked in the code and there's no call to $number.png
<smarter> only to deck_$number.png
<apachelogger> it probably gets parsed
<smarter> the file parsed was wrong then?
<apachelogger> my kate i broken
<smarter> but the search stuff really search every possible file :P
<smarter> foo.png.PNG foo.png.xcf, foo.png.svg, ...
<apachelogger> smarter: IMHO there is a bug
<apachelogger> it really shouldn|t search /28.png
<smarter> of course
<apachelogger> especially considering it already found that file earlier
<apachelogger> so that is not the problem
<smarter> apachelogger: I did a strace on my setup where it works and it didn't do that
 * apachelogger breaks his setup
<apachelogger> I can't even break my setup
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> smarter: did you check the source already?
<smarter> a bit
<smarter> didn't think anything suspicious
<smarter> *find
<Riddell> apachelogger: "the 4.1.71 packaging"?
<apachelogger> Riddell: whateevr version beta1 gets
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> smarter: that is uberfunnies
<apachelogger> smarter: mine doesn't search /*.png either
<rgreening> apachelogger: bug 297195
<apachelogger> smarter: you are using french locale?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297195 in kde4libs "Gnome/KDE applications.menu collision resolution breaks searching in applications-merged dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297195
<smarter> yup
<smarter> for KDE at least
<smarter> $LANG is fr_FR.UTF-8 but $LANGUAGE is en_GB for no apparent reason
<Riddell> a good mix that :)
<rgreening> Riddell: kdegraphics and kdeedu merges are rdy :)  whenever you are rdy to have apeek
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> did I already point out that we don't have de_AT?
<apachelogger> rgreening: thx, I think that description didn't hit the problem though ;-)
<apachelogger> or it did hit the problem, not the cause
<apachelogger> gotta do so explaining
<rgreening> apachelogger: feel free to mod :)
<apachelogger> sure, thanks for getting it started anyway :)
<rgreening> lol... np. YOu know the guts of the issue better than I.
<apachelogger> meh, so much for my explaining :P
<apachelogger> smarter: reading the diff was inconclusive
<smarter> but why did you thought that issue was fixed?
<apachelogger> because of the comment before
<apachelogger> wells
<apachelogger> adduser testuser8 :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do have de_AT.UTF-8
<Riddell> language packs need testing  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-langpack/ubuntu intrepid main
<Riddell> rgreening: just adding the kdeedu-kvtml-data package to your kdeedu
<rgreening> Riddell: cool.
<apachelogger> Riddell: translation wise
<apachelogger> smarter: doesn't seem to be a caching issue either
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh I see
<smarter> grr, connection failure
<smarter> so, apachelogger: [15:07:16] <smarter> but why did you thought that issue was fixed?
<apachelogger> smarter: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/+bug/285265/comments/2
<rgreening> wiki.kubuntu.org down (for me at least)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285265 in kdegames "KPatience dies with ASSERT: "!pixmap().isNull()"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> smarter: smarter: doesn't seem to be a caching issue either
<seele> Riddell: have you had any feedback about the text beside icon change?
<seele> besides the places where it's broken in apps
<Riddell> seele: curiously I don't think we have
<seele> nuno wants to start pushing the change for 4.2, but some apps need to be fixed too
<seele> hmm
<apachelogger> rgreening: maybe we should make that two bugs, gnome using applications.menu is not really related to that fact that our parser is broken
<apachelogger> they just have the one thing in common that both issues are violating the spec
<apachelogger> seele: no bad feedback anyway
<seele> apachelogger: no feedback is good feedback? ;)
<apachelogger> you know, people only complain when they don't like something, they barely praise when they like something ;-)
<seele> yes, but the fact they didn't notice it is a good thing
<seele> the function part of "functional design" is working
<rgreening> apachelogger: this is stupid and bad, but symlinking applications-merged to kde4-applications-merged confirms what you say as I can now see my missing menu items in the correct location.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now it really bacame TLDR sort of report :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: enhanced the description to cover cause, impact and proposed solution
<rgreening> apachelogger: cool. thanks,
<ScottK> TLDR?
<apachelogger> too long didn't read
<apachelogger> rgreening: do you want to work on the solution
<apachelogger> ß
<apachelogger> ?
<ScottK> Ah.
<larsivi> do anyone know if stackable items in the task bar is on the plate for kde 4.2 or so?
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll take a peek and see what I can come up with...
<apachelogger> rgreening: please assign it to yourself
<apachelogger> I'd rather not have this bug get lost ;-)
<apachelogger> I am wondering if xfce uses gnome-menus to create his menutree
<apachelogger> ttha would be sorta weird though
<apachelogger> NCommander: png
<rgreening> apachelogger: will do. I may need some assistance... :)
<seele> larsivi: you mean grouping?
<apachelogger> rgreening: I explained it so nicely and you still need assistance? :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, ICMP echo response
<rgreening> apachelogger: heh... I said "may"... I'll let you know when I have something.
<larsivi> seele: yes
<larsivi> group similar items
<seele> larsivi: i know someone is working on it, but whether or not it is in the 4.2 plan i dont know
<larsivi> seele: it gets a bit crowdy with 7+ konqueror windows :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: okies
<apachelogger> larsivi: arleady implemented
<apachelogger> *already
<apachelogger> working pretty well if one likes grouping ;-)
<larsivi> oh, good :)
<larsivi> I do
<seele> apachelogger: in 4.1.3?
<apachelogger> seele: trunk
<seele> ah, that's why :)
<Riddell> rgreening: kdeedu and graphics uploaded, send the changes to debian if there's anything relevant or mark on wiki if not and that's us done for KDE main modules merges
<rgreening> k. Riddell.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I have patches for the bug. Will
<rgreening> apachelogger: will upload shortly...
<rgreening> just need to build/test them.
<apachelogger> rgreening: question is also if setting the env var in startkde is the most appropriate solution for it
<apachelogger> s/solution/location
<rgreening> apachelogger: not sure... It seems to be the correct location. I'll do some additional digging/testing.
<apachelogger> rgreening: IIRC we can also create an independent script, which if of course preferable over patching startkde
<apachelogger> if only I would remember
<rgreening> apachelogger: have a look at the patch I poseted to bug 297195 for startkde. It's something that probably should be there anyway...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297195 in kdebase-workspace "Gnome/KDE applications.menu collision resolution breaks searching in applications-merged dir" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297195
<apachelogger> Riddell: what was the KDE dir for scripts to set environment vars?
<Riddell> ~/.kde/env ?
<rgreening> Riddell: system wide...
<apachelogger> # Source scripts found in <localprefix>/env/*.sh and <prefixes>/env/*.sh
<apachelogger> # (where <localprefix> is $KDEHOME or ~/.kde, and <prefixes> is where KDE is install
<Riddell> or just using /usr/bin/startkde
<apachelogger> storing it in /usr/env/ seems better to me, after all that is what it is meant for
<apachelogger> for prefix in `echo "$libpath" | sed -n -e 's,/lib[^/]*/,/env/,p'`; do
<apachelogger>   for file in "$prefix"*.sh; do
<apachelogger>     test -r "$file" && . "$file"
<apachelogger>   done
<apachelogger> done
 * smarter never heard of /usr/env
<rgreening> doesn't exist
<apachelogger> probably needs to be created
<apachelogger> that is uberleet stuff ;-)
<Riddell> sounds like it goes against FHS
<apachelogger> yeah, IMHO it should be /usr/share/kde4/env
<smarter> this is rather totally overkill
<smarter> why not kubuntu-default-settings?
<smarter> (but /usr/share/kde4/env is ok too)
<apachelogger> smarter: the var is needed always
<smarter> so, startkde
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess $PREFIX/env is not so much of a problem when installing KDE to /opt/kdeX
<apachelogger> rgreening: I propose patching startkde for now, but filing a bug
<apachelogger> longterm solution should be to just install an addition file to usr/share/kde4/env/
<ScottK> smarter: If you like overkill we could do /usr/share/kde/kde4/env to be ready for the next transition.
<rgreening> So, we don't use env anywhere in the system... why start now :) haha
 * rgreening ducks and rolls away
<JontheEchidna> ~fact 2
<kubotu> fact #2 of 13: rgreening buries head in sand [from smarter!n=smarter@ubuntu/member/smarter on Wed Oct 01 23:27:17 +0300 2008 in #kubuntu-bunker]
<JontheEchidna> oh shi-, kubotu gave away the location of the sekret channel D:
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not the first time.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: guess not
<apachelogger> but who does use /opt/kdeX anywaz ;-)
<apachelogger> poor english that is
<apachelogger> rgreening: because it is the superior approach
<rgreening> apachelogger: true. Could this go in kubuntu-default-settings though?
<apachelogger> IMHO we probably should also file a bug about the poor handling of PREFIX-application.menu
<apachelogger> one should be able to change the installation name via cmake and set the env var automagically depending on that
<apachelogger> rgreening: no, the var needs to be set even if kds is not installed
<smarter> apachelogger: IIRC, there was a neon script to build stuff against kde-nightly, what's his name?
<rgreening> apachelogger: right.
<apachelogger> I am not even sure setting the env var at all right now is a good idea
 * smarter tries to compile KDevelop4
<apachelogger> kbuildsycoca is part of kdelibs, so I would assume some widgets would use the menutree
<Nightrose> smarter: neonmake?
<smarter> does it work? :)
<apachelogger> in which case we probably have to patch anyway
 * apachelogger needs to check when he's home though
<apachelogger> time for the training
<apachelogger> smarter: of courese it does
<Nightrose> smarter: ramblurr uses it to compile amarok
<rgreening> apachelogger: startkde is one definate place it needs to be. the prefix should only be set if KDE is the DE running
 * smarter tries
<smarter> oh, it works :]
<Riddell> nixternal: how was last night?
<Riddell> Nightrose: can I use amarok 2 to put music on an ipod yet?
<ScottK> Riddell: That sounds like rather a personal question (for nixternal).
<ScottK> ;-)
<vorian> :o
<Riddell> I heard he had a "love fest"
 * ScottK considers hot needles for his eyes.
<apachelogger> rgreening: technically it needs to be defined in kbuildsycoca
<Nightrose> Riddell: ipod should work yes
<apachelogger> actually jonny claimed it does not
<apachelogger> due to our nogtk version
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<Nightrose> bad
<Nightrose> what's the problem?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: poke
<apachelogger> I obtained gnome commit style http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/KDE/kdeaccessibility/IconThemes/?view=log
<apachelogger> rgreening: we have to revise the menu patch only
<apachelogger> openwithdialog relys on the menutree
<apachelogger> if we only set the var in startkde openwithdialogs will not work properly in GNOME
<nixternal> Riddell: last night went well...good turnout and good responses...I heard the gripes people had with Kubuntu and KDE and I am awaiting a few emails...people were super cool, so I told them if they had some itches that needed to be scratched I would help them out
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger better doesn't ask
<apachelogger> rgreening: apparently gnome also has implementation flaws with the spec ;-)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: who's amarok database master?
<apachelogger> which seems to be the reason ubuntu doesn't use gnome-applications.menu
<apachelogger> Tm_T: Nightrose
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ah!
<Tm_T> danke!
<apachelogger> close enough at least :P
 * Riddell has been arguing the gnome-applications.menu issue since hoary
<Nightrose> Tm_T: !
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> Debian uses gnome-applications.menu I believe
<apachelogger> bug 297226
<Tm_T> Nightrose: repost: is it known that collection scanner doesn't find files with umlauts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297226 in gnome-menus "Identical applications.menu handling for GNOME, KDE (and XFCE)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297226
<Nightrose> Tm_T: there were problem with that yea - current svn?
<Tm_T> Nightrose: current indeed
<Nightrose> then bug report please
<Tm_T> rescan didn't help
<Tm_T> Nightrose: will do, have to make proper testrun
<Nightrose> thx :)
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> the little I can do while waiting the baby to come
<Riddell> apachelogger: should we look at putting kdebase-runtime's kubuntu_03_knetattach_use_sftp.diff upstream?
<Riddell> it's http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120669
<ubottu> KDE bug 120669 in general "I want to create a SFTP access" [Wishlist,New]
<Riddell> and the question is should it offer fish and sftp or just sftp (i.e. is there much of a usecase for fish still)
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno about other distros, but Ubuntu supports SFTP since at least Dapper.
<Riddell> much longer I expect
<ScottK> Well that's the first one I used.
<rgreening> apachelogger: what do you suggest then instead of (or in addition to) patching startkde (I say in addition to cause the patch will guarantee XDG_MENU_PREFIX is set by testing for it and if not set, it will. Can stiil be set elsewhere).
<yuriy> I've had somewhat better experience with fish than with sftp, though I don't remember what the issues I was running into with sftp were, but I ended up going back to fish when I tried it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not aware of possible implementation shortcomings so I can't really tell if only supporting sftp is sensible, fish only has a very limited use case though, also explaining the difference in the GUI might be a bit different
<apachelogger> but in general that should go upstream someway
<apachelogger> rgreening: sec
<apachelogger> kded/vfolder_menu.cpp
<apachelogger> line 844
 * rgreening is looking...
<apachelogger> hardcode to etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged instead of using the basename
<apachelogger> rgreening: and leave the other change
<apachelogger> that way we at least enforce applications-merged, I don't think kde4-applciations-merged would make any sense for anyone but distros anyway
<rgreening> apachelogger: that will break other parts of the spec. It could be something other than applications (IIRC from reading the spec)
<apachelogger> rgreening: only kde4-applications-merged, the other stuff stays unaffacted
<apachelogger> as I understand the code this line will only change the default location
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rgreening: another solution could be removing the check for the env var completely
<apachelogger> line 773
<apachelogger>    QString xdgMenuPrefix = QString::fromLocal8Bit("kde4-");
<apachelogger> at least I think it would like that ;-)
<rgreening> hmmm...
<fregl> any hint on the best way to get cmake 2.6.2 for intrepid?
<rgreening> hackish... though forces kde4- prefix in KDE4 apps throughout.... hmmm
<Riddell> fregl: it's in backports
<fregl> Riddell: I thought I had activated backports - my bad - thanks :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, you could keep the original line and just ensure xdgMenuPrefix is never empty
<apachelogger> i.e. if it is empty use kde4-
<apachelogger> that way users can still override the menu file
<apachelogger> that would probably be the best way
<rgreening> apachelogger: That's less hackish (i.e. more friendly) :)
<apachelogger> that is not hackish at all
<apachelogger> I could even imagine a sensible upstream solution like that
<rgreening> Ok, so, then we wouldn't need to patch kdebase-workspace (startkde) potentially...
<apachelogger> correclt
<apachelogger> y
<rgreening> ok, let me try it out... see what I come up with...
 * apachelogger is feeling sickish
<ScottK> apachelogger: You read about nixternal's love fest then?
<apachelogger> yes, I even was too afraid to ask
<fregl> switching from hardy backports to intrepid helped ...
<apachelogger> hehe
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you explain kde4libs patch kubuntu_11_fix_openwithdialog.diff to me?
<Riddell> it looks like something which should go upstream
<apachelogger> hm, read backlog :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: upstream is implemented it in a more sensible way, dfaure said that the plan is to carry the complete kservice object around instead of just selected values
<Riddell> apachelogger: so we'll drop that patch in 4.2?
<apachelogger> yup
<Riddell> salut marseillai
<marseillai> salut Riddell
<rgreening> apachelogger: have a look at the updated patch. See what you think of that?
<Riddell> marseillai: tu habite en France?
<Riddell> marseillai: tu habit en France?
<marseillai> Riddell: oui (habites)
<Riddell> marseillai: je va au france la semaine prochaine
<marseillai> ou ca ?
<Riddell> je sais pas :)
<marseillai> tu pars en vacances ?
<Riddell> oui
<Nightrose> apachelogger: any chance to get kde-edu included in neon?
<marseillai> :)
<Riddell> marseillai: ou est bon?
<marseillai> Riddell: peut etre qu'on devrait continuer en privé pour ne pas géner
<rgreening> how does dch deternine the distro to put in the changelog entry.. for example, edinging now, I seem to be getting jaunty by default.
<glade88> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/297311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297311 in kdebase-workspace "Analog clock spoiled after theme change" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> apachelogger: Presumably, then XDG_MENU_PREFIX should be set by the application and not the DE? in order for the spec to work I mean... otherwise, how could a DE use other applications if the DE sets it to their prefix, which would then presumably break the non-DE app. Just a thought (sort of trying to justify to myslef the change we are making ot kdelibs).
<rgreening> apachelogger: anyway, the patch is uploaded. I have kde4libs compilng now do I can install/test it out.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
 * JontheEchidna needs to lrn2read backlog
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: no clue why, but unless we use libgpod-dev iPod support won't work. Using libgpod-nogtk-dev doesn't work
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: mind investigating? i have no idea what is wrong there
<Nightrose> :/
<JontheEchidna> uh, I have no knowledge of those types of things. Who does device support in the amarok team?
<JontheEchidna> if you build with nogtk, cmake sez it won't support iPod artwork, but it turns out iPods don't get shown in the collection at all
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: xevix is the guy to talk to in amarok
<meson10> Are there any troubles using pykdeuic4 ... if i use it to generate the UI
<Riddell> meson10: there shouldn't be
<meson10> troubles as in.... basically unable to execute the generated file
<meson10> with the simple example being... The MainWIn class is not imported from the Ui_ class it should have been
<meson10> sorry ... inherited* :)
<meson10> Riddell: well... there seems some obvious trouble here... anyway.. would try to resolve it.
<meson10> if i still get stuck i might bug the channel
<Riddell> meson10: _Sime is a good person to poke :)
<meson10> Riddell: alright... i remember marking an email as well... i didn hear back.. so hit the channel.
<rgreening> apachelogger: pingy-pingy
<glade88> apachelogger: I added this to my repos but I still dont have a kde4.2 update or a kde-nightly -- deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<Nightrose> glade88: you updated you package list? and looked for a kde-nightly package?
<glade88> yes
<glade88> i dont have a kde-nightly package
<Nightrose> then something is wrong - maybe you didn't set up the repository correctly
<Nightrose> check for typos
<glade88> it shows up correctly in sources.list - verified
<glade88> I'll update again
<glade88> yea.. 227MB.. I see it now :)
<glade88> thanks
<apachelogger> rgreening and jr got lost
<apachelogger> we are doomed
 * apachelogger runs against the wall
<jjesse> what?
<apachelogger> [21:26:52] <-- rgreening (n=rgreenin@pool1.corpnat-toroon.gt.ca) has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<apachelogger> [21:31:24] <-- Riddell (i=jr@kde/jriddell) has quit (No route to host)
<jjesse> lol ;)
<seele> whoowee
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> what a crazy ride
<Riddell> and my server crashes so I missed the whole thing..
<seele> Riddell: there were 4 people and a bot in here for 10 minutes
<rgreening> seele: sounds like the opening line for a bad bar joke
<seele> rgreening: hehe
<Riddell> was there a pianist too?
<rgreening> the bot shot him and took his bench. The bot plays better music though.
<aleite> Hello guys...
<aleite> Do you have a package of Cmake 2.6.2? KDE trunk now needs it
<JontheEchidna> (was answered in #kubuntu)^
<aleite> JontheEchidna: thank you again... :-)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<seele> Riddell: i dont know any jokes involving a pianist
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-13
<Riddell> ah, such innocence
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117995653.html?categoryid=19&cs=1
<mars_> hi
<mars_> it's the first time i don't upgrade my kubuntu before the release of a new stable version and now i'm wondering if something will popup for telling me that 8.10 is out and that i can upgrade? I think to people wich are not following kubuntu.org and wich would like to stay up to date.
<yuriy> mars_: no. 8.04 to 8.10 is a huge change, so the developers decided against poping up something asking for people to upgrade
<supertones> now that kdenlive has been released are there plans for a package?
<supertones> here is the release announcement if anyone is interested http://www.kdenlive.org/content/2008-11-12-kdenlive-07-released
<apachelogger> ScottK: one would assume an oil-producing city should have enough money these days ... though it's probably the salad kind of oil ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should blog about cmake 2.6.2
<NCommander> Do you want cmake backported to hardy?
<apachelogger> dunno, maybe Riddell already did
<apachelogger> but in general that would be a good idea
<smarter> apachelogger: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3750 ? :)
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> Not backported to hardy
<NCommander> apachelogger, please file a backporting request
<apachelogger> smarter: nice
<apachelogger> Riddell++
<smarter> who's that pgquiles that advertise his scary PPA? https://edge.launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive
<apachelogger> if only I knew
<apachelogger> I need rgreening
<apachelogger> gotta fix that menu issue
<apachelogger> maybe I should just upload a testing package for now
<Riddell> NCommander: `if you want to test thta cmake 2.6.2 works in hardy that would be lovely
 * NCommander shall
<apachelogger> jdong: we still didn't talk about how many cookies it takes to make me a backport dude
 * apachelogger notes that if the networkmanager plasmoid icon had any worse resolution one ould easily count the pixels
<Riddell> artwork is still in progress for that
<apachelogger> yeah, I like the current state though, makes my desktop look geeky :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: time rgreening
<kubotu> America - St Johns - Thu Nov 13 08:47 NST
<apachelogger> oh well, I better upload a testing package
<Nightrose> smarter: he should be on irc as pgquiles__ right now
<apachelogger> aahhh
<apachelogger> rgreening already uploaded a revised patch
<Riddell> he's good like that
<apachelogger> I like my versoin better though, it's finer cpp :P
 * apachelogger merges
<apachelogger> Riddell: I find the menu spec a bit weird ... seems only half thought through
<Riddell> for some reason the case of different desktops having different .menu files was never in it originally and was only added when I complained later
<apachelogger> IMHO it shouldn't be that way. applications.menu should be regulating the raw menu structure and special desktop files should only care about specifing their specific stuff
<apachelogger> using the everyDE-gets-its-own-applications.menu-file approach you can technically end up with changing menu structure depending on where you run an application
<apachelogger> in a KDE environment it would use the kde strucutre, in a GNOME environment with set env var chance is good that kbuildsycoca will be invoked and you get a different menu structure
<apachelogger> in the openwith dialog for example
<apachelogger> rgreening: yo
<rgreening> apachelogger: o/
<apachelogger> rgreening: since one of my 5 browser sessions decided to reposte my comment I didn't see your patch, which meant first thing I did today was creating a patch myself, I now merged my approach with yours and upload to experimental right now
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71347/
<rgreening> I was just going to test my patch (I have built it local on my system)
<apachelogger> seems to be working
<apachelogger> at least that is what strace says
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, you don't need brackets for a one-line body
<apachelogger> makes the if look better ;-)
<rgreening> It's all personal style :)
 * apachelogger just hopes that he didn't break build when merging
<apachelogger> rgreening: ok, let me use the other reason, not using brackets decreases the diff size and thus is preferable :P
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> 2 char
<apachelogger> that sums up
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> upload finished
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, better suggestions how to solve this upstream?
<rgreening> apachelogger: which PPA? kubuntu-members-kde4?
<apachelogger> experimental
<rgreening> I don't remember that one...
 * rgreening searches
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive
<apachelogger> rgreening: I think forcing a value upon the prefix upstream makes most sense
 * rgreening stops searching :)
<apachelogger> make the prefix a cmake var and install the application.menu accordingly... force a value upon the prefix var
<rgreening> apachelogger: Hmm... maybe...
<apachelogger> that way KDE doesn't need to patched for that stuff anymore and still stays 100% compatible with the somewhat weird spec
<apachelogger> rgreening: I was ranting about it just before you joined ;-)
<rgreening> ah... yeah, forgot to leave my session open so I could catch up .. hehe
<apachelogger> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71351/
<rgreening> yeah. I agree
<rgreening> Ideally, if the spec forced the DE's to implement the prefix scheme for DE specific menu's and no prefix for 3rd party stuff, rather than let different DE's collide.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> either the spec should find a way to properly define the original idea of having a common applications.menu for all DEs, which eventually brings new problems to be considered in the spec
<apachelogger> or like you said force different menus in general
<apachelogger> though I think the former is to be prefered, since the .menus from KDE and GNOME are pretty much the same considering the raw structure
<supertones> rgreening: i remember you once saying kdenlive-kde4 was of interest to you...They finally released a final version of 0.7 any chance of a package for say experimental?
<apachelogger> supertones: first jaunty, then experimental I'd say
<supertones> k
<apachelogger> Riddell:  the cmake hardy upload you did to experimental was contributing to the PPA build loop of death, I now removed the package
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess the intrepid one can be removed as well now that it is in backports?
<Riddell> oops
<Riddell> yes it can go
<Riddell> well, at some point we'll want PPA packages that use 2.6.2
<Riddell> does that mean 2.6.2 doesn't work in hardy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: Missing dependencies: debhelper (>= 6.0.7~)
 * apachelogger tries to remember where we wanted to stuff 4.2-pre-stable-releases in
<apachelogger> prolly experimental, so leaving cmake around makes sense :)
<Riddell> we wanted it in kubuntu-members-kde4, but that's scuppered by us using that for 4.1.3 and not -updates
<rgreening> supertones: Yeah, I gave it a quick go with the beta a while back, but it needs some newer packages not in the repos. So we need to package those first. Jaunty -> Intripid will def be the path in that case.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should only move it to members-kde4 once 4.2.0 is out
<apachelogger> that way we can keep application updates in members-kde4
<apachelogger> e.g. amarok-kde4
<Riddell> right
<NCommander> Need any help packaging 4.1.3?
<Riddell> keep it in -experimental until the .0
<Riddell> NCommander: 4.1.3 is all packaged, it just needs us to persuade $powers that it can go into -updates
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> What's a SMALL package that uses cmake to build?
<Riddell> any idea what dh_ script install debian/copyright?
<NCommander> builddeb I think
<a|wen> Riddell: dh_installdocs IIRC
<Riddell> NCommander: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=opengtl  uses cmake, you can revu it if you like :)
<Riddell> a|wen: that seems to fix it, thanks
 * NCommander whacks Riddell 
<Riddell> I wonder why dh_make gives me a template which doesn't use that
<NCommander> Riddell, no ack until the lintian errors disappear :-)
<a|wen> yeah, that sounds weird
<NCommander> Riddell, Backports ACK on cmake 2.6.2 for Hardy
<Riddell> NCommander: what about the issue apachelogger said earlier?  Missing dependencies: debhelper (>= 6.0.7~)
<apachelogger> maybe we have >= 6.0.7 in backports
<apachelogger> PPAs only use -updates
<apachelogger> Package: debhelper (7.0.13ubuntu1~hardy1)
<apachelogger> yus
<Riddell> so we do
<Riddell> ok, backporting
<Riddell> NCommander: what's your LP username?
<NCommander> Riddell, sonicmctails
<NCommander> Riddell, we backported debhelper 7 <g>
 * NCommander is very proud of himself for that little magic trick
<Riddell> does anyone use debhelper 7?
<NCommander> You'd be disturbed
<NCommander> Its why I actually had to fight to get that backported
<NCommander> But we've yet to break anything
<NCommander> woo, 95 uploads
<apachelogger> bug #271516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271516 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] KRadioRipper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271516
<NCommander> apachelogger, care to REVU the packaging ;-)?
<apachelogger> NCommander: which one?
<NCommander> kradioripper
<apachelogger> at it right now
<apachelogger> I did already 3 times anyway :P
<NCommander> When you need the second ACK, I'll review
<apachelogger> NCommander: you could review monkeystudio
<apachelogger> jaunty is the thrid targeted cycle to get it in ;-)
<NCommander> apachelogger, fixing GNOME ATM :-)
<apachelogger> NCommander: ok, I'll tell you again in 5 years :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'll look at it in 20 minutes
<seele> so.. status on kubuntu meeting?
 * NCommander is for
<apachelogger> seele: tuesday
 * apachelogger will write an announcement when he is home
<apachelogger> seele: you (KC) will have to do the voting about Arby's application via mail, or postpone to the post-UDS meeting
<seele> apachelogger: what time on tuesday?
<apachelogger> 7 UTC I think
<seele> 2am EST?
<seele> -5 right?
<seele> or are we -4 now
<apachelogger> http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=tvt9bb3fvtbqda8v
<apachelogger> 6th slot on tuesday it is
<seele> oh.. you mean 14:00 :P
<apachelogger> that is very possible indeed
<apachelogger> 19 UTC
<apachelogger> <3 UTC
<Riddell> NCommander: new http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=opengtl up, lintian 0 bytes :)
<seele> yeah, i've got a meeting at the time.. oh well
<apachelogger> seele: maybe we can even discuss for 3 hours straight, then yuriy could do his vote ;-)
<NCommander> Riddell, no watch file
<apachelogger> Riddell: no manpages
<Riddell> can't say I've ever used watch files
<Riddell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libspnav needs a revu too
<apachelogger> however, I don't know if the poor tools even need manpages, caue I can't compile it
 * apachelogger stars crying
<rgreening> apachelogger: kdelibs buiult in experimental
<rgreening> apachelogger: or just about..
<apachelogger> Riddell: is llvm (>= 2.3-1~exp0) not yet in jaunty?
<seele> apachelogger: did you set the meeting yet?  i might be able to do 20:00UTC
<seele> (or be by soon after starting)
<apachelogger> seele: nope, though starting at 20UTC should be possible
<apachelogger> jtechidna and rgreening would only be around for an hour though
<rgreening> le t me check the time... I may be able to make myself available...
<jtechidna> bug 297659
<jtechidna> won't fix?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tell your bf to drop his custom statistics icon and use view-statistics instead
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297659 in ubuntu "kubuntu-desktop + splashy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297659
<apachelogger> theming statistics is impossible because it breaks the theme
<JontheEchidna> actually it doesn't even depend on it in the first place
<apachelogger> Riddell: opengtl refuses to build here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it does
<apachelogger> through kubuntu-artwork-usplash IIRC
<JontheEchidna> actually it's direct according to apt-cache show
<JontheEchidna> though if you uninstalled those you would have to uninstall kubuntu-desktop anyway
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ubuntu-desktop probably depends on their usplash theme
<apachelogger> so there should be a bug against it as well
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger forgot what he wanted to say all along
<JontheEchidna> ok, so since the theme itself is in default-settings default-settings should depend on usplash?
<rgreening> apachelogger: If 20UTC is == 5:30PM (GMT -3:30 here), then I can do it.
<apachelogger> rgreening: 7th slot @ doodle
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu-artwork-usplash is a binary package of kds
<apachelogger> ah!
 * apachelogger remembers his opinion again
<JontheEchidna> so kubuntu-artwork-usplash should do the depending
<NCommander> apachelogger, what package needed review?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: won't fix, once you change the default splash you don't have a common kubuntu-desktop in the natural meaning anymore
<apachelogger> NCommander: monkeystudio
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the only sensible solution for this would be to create a kubuntu theme for splashy then kubuntu-desktop can depend on kubuntu-artwork-upslash|kubuntu-artwork-splashy
<rgreening> apachelogger: you are correct 4:30NST (I forgot we are off NDT now). So, yeah... I can do that.
<apachelogger> also, I have no clue what splashy is and why one would want ot use this
<apachelogger> rgreening: for how long?
<NCommander> apachelogger, why haven't you plus 1ed it?
<apachelogger> NCommander: because I didn't look at it yet
<NCommander> ok
<apachelogger> that package is a biatch to review
<rgreening> apachelogger: as long as needed. I had a class, but it's cancelled. So, I'm free
<apachelogger> rgreening: perfect
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I supose you are only one hour around?
<NCommander> apachelogger, my inital review is good
<NCommander> I'll test build and do a more indept REVU <g>
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm really supposed to be doing homework at 20 UTC
<JontheEchidna> or, one hour past that
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you don't have any say on the bzr thing anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have some opinion on it?
<JontheEchidna> what exactly about bzr is on the agenda?
<apachelogger> moving the packaging of all KDE core packages to bzr
<JontheEchidna> sounds good to me
<JontheEchidna> that way nobody doing packaging has any excuse for not using batscripts
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: why did opengtl refuse to build?   llvm deb at kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/
<NCommander> apachelogger, monkeystudio looks good so far
<NCommander> Lintian src/bin clean, builds in jaunty chroot, and installs
<DaSkreech> emonkey studio ?
<apachelogger> NCommander: is the source in sensible condition? I had quite some arguments with upstream about proper source distribution
<NCommander> apachelogger, seems so, but I can't ACK
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=libspnav
<apachelogger> Riddell: and it FTBFS
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/71395/
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hiya!
<apachelogger> Riddell: builds with libx11-dev and looks good otherwise
<apachelogger> NCommander: why can't you ACK?
<NCommander> apachelogger, if you have it installed, try making a new project
<NCommander> Doesn't work, no templates installed
<apachelogger> oh my
<NCommander> yeah
<apachelogger> rgreening: did you give the new kde4libs a testdrive yet?
<apachelogger> seems to work here
<ScottK> So other than not working, the package is fine?
<Riddell> http://arm.com/news/23761.html a whole new arch for NCommander to fix problems on :)
<NCommander> Yup, I saw
 * NCommander expected it
<apachelogger> the n810 uses arm, doesn't it? :P
<Riddell> yes
<NCommander> Riddell, do me a favor and accept svk into proposed
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> to apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: why optional?  spnav doesn't seem like something you'd want installed unless you know what it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: good point.. though, why is there no lib?
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<Riddell> it's just a static library
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is the SDK isn't it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> the package
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: that description is confusing
<apachelogger> is it a driver, is it a SDK, is it a project, is it a driver, SDK and project in that single -dev package?
 * apachelogger is using that
<Riddell> all of them
<apachelogger> Riddell: okies, despite the fact that I have no clue what the use case for this package would be at all, I agree with the extra priority
<Riddell> use case is koffice2 wants it
<rgreening> apachelogger: just updating now...
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: add the missing build-dep and you get an ACK
<apachelogger> rgreening: you might want to write a test case as you are doing this, we will need one for the SRU
<apachelogger> something like "install wine, download itunes, install itunes with wine, check kde menu"
<Riddell> new version uploaded to revu
<rgreening> apachelogger: k. will do..
<apachelogger> Riddell: acked an archived
<Riddell> yay, I am a packager now!
<DaSkreech> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=spavenavd appearing in a minute
<rgreening> apachelogger: test case added to bug 297195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297195 in kdebase-workspace "Gnome/KDE applications.menu collision resolution breaks searching in applications-merged dir" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297195
<Riddell> rgreening: don't let pino make you feel bad, that change havn't been uploaded to debian yet, it's only in their svn
<DaSkreech> Where are the docs for landscape?
<rgreening> Riddell: lol. nah, I can see he's an interesting character, so `cat /dev/null > comments` is my friend :)
<Riddell> he's lovely (most of the time :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you'd need to pay Canonical to get them
<DaSkreech> Riddell: So how do I append ot the MOTD ?
<Riddell> echo foo >> /etc/motd ?
<rgreening> we don't have am2cmake anywhere? dam... was going to try and start looking at porting KlamAv...
<rgreening> nm.. got if from kdesdk src...
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Ask kirkland.  He put that together.
<DaSkreech> :-*
<un> is there anything i can do without having kdesvn compiled? artwork needed? bug reportin' needed?
<un> n/m i think i'll install arch, and compile kdesvn then code...
<smarter> he would have learned about kde-nightly if he had stayed 2 more minutes :)
<rgreening> Riddell: for Gnome, they have a software-properties program like our kde version, and it installs a .desktop file to the users menu. should we add a desktop file as well?
<Riddell> I don't see a reason for having that
<Riddell> the package manager is the right place to edit package sources
<rgreening> I suppose. Ok.
<rgreening> Riddell: what can I work on next? Got anything my size :)
<Riddell> lots of merges to be done
<Riddell> k3b, konversation if you know KDE 3 packaging
<Riddell> take your pick from merges.ubuntu.com
<rgreening> Ok, I'll have a peek.
<apachelogger> \o/
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll take konversation and try it. Are these recorded anywhere to prevent dup effort?
<DaSkreech> When is k3b shipping for KDE4?
<sebas> I understand k3b/kde4 will be ready soon
<sebas> Probably soon enough for Jaunty
<sebas> In fact, I hope Amarok, Digikam *and* k3b will make it
<apachelogger> somehow people say that all the time :P
<sebas> I'm running digikam4 for some time already, really only minor bugs left
<sebas> And k3b ... well it starts and looks OK. Didn't try to burn yet
<apachelogger> sebas: last time I tried it (which was about half a year ago) it also started, but burning ended in an epic fail
<sebas> Reportedly, it works now
<sebas> But yeah  ... see > believe
<Riddell> rgreening: no they're not recorded, just ping the channel I guess top stop overlap
<apachelogger> I guess we should try to accumulate a lot of feedback
 * sebas tries to get networkmanager plasma applet done in time for Jaunty :)
<apachelogger> every issue that can be fixed before jaunty makes me 0.0319% happier
<apachelogger> sebas: _looking_ good already :)
<sebas> yeah, we only need to get it to actually work :>
<Riddell> details..
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> you have to see it this way: knetworkmanager is looking bad and not working
<apachelogger> so in a way the plasmoid is already better ;-)
<sebas> It's a bit like a supermodel, often the looks are enough to make it a good experience, she doesn't need to actually work ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think revu ate your spavenavd
<Riddell> exists here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=spacenavd
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's Soyuz that eats uploads.
<Riddell> helps if I don't typo
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: How happy are you?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: -1290
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, I was wondering if revu also started doing that
<yuriy> apachelogger: knetworkmanager not working?
<ScottK> It's actually much better than it used to be.
<apachelogger> still too far away from perfect IMHO
<yuriy> I have an issue with it crashing NetworkManager when trying to connect to a WPA2 network. I've run into this on 2 machines now, but I can't find a bug report on it, so I guess I'll try it again tonight and collect the logs and report
<apachelogger> Riddell: all the comments in your rules files make them pretty messed up alright :P
<Riddell> make what messed up?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the rules file
<apachelogger> I am afraid my eyes might start bleeding from reading them
<apachelogger> Riddell: copyright is wrong, license is gpl3+, not BSD
<Riddell> it's well documented
<apachelogger> #	dh_installmenu
<apachelogger> #	dh_installdebconf	
<apachelogger> #	dh_installlogrotate
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> is not very good documentation though
<apachelogger> 	# Add here commands to compile the package.
<apachelogger> 	$(MAKE)
<apachelogger> is close to redundancy IMHO
 * apachelogger fiddles with his pbuilder
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about a hook that adds a local dir to the sources.list?
<apachelogger> certainly would improve the stack building experience
<DaSkreech> Does a PDF printer ship by default in KDE4?
<Riddell> does for Qt apps
<DaSkreech> Can't print from Okular :(
<DaSkreech> Well specifically when I have a PDF open
<Riddell> umm
<DaSkreech> I know I sound retarded
<Riddell> I'm sure you have a perfectly rational explanation
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to get this massive PDF file split into smaller files that I can carry around with memory errors everytime I open it to read
<DaSkreech> So I want to print the first 100 pages as a PDF then when I'm finished reading that then print another hundred
<DaSkreech> Instead of lugging around a file I can only open on a full blown PC
<Riddell> pdfedit?
<DaSkreech> wouldn't being able to print a PDF from a PDF be easier? :)
<DaSkreech> why would you put in extra code to take out functionality?
<rgreening> hmm... print preview in okular takes 100% cpu...
<apachelogger> Riddell: spnavd.c:50:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> spnavd.c:51:23: error: X11/Xutil.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> rgreening: don't patch it, pino will eat you :P
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> seriously, pino gets all grumpy when someone is patching around in okular
<Riddell> apachelogger: doh
<rgreening> his pet project
<apachelogger> Riddell: builds with libx11-dev as well
<apachelogger> rgreening: eating people?
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> Riddell: no Print to PDF option in okular (on a fresh install of Intrepid). Which I assume is due to no default PDF printer being defined anywhere
<apachelogger> Riddell: W: spacenavd: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/spacenavd
<apachelogger> W: spacenavd: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/spnavd_ctl
<apachelogger> W: spacenavd: missing-depends-line
<rgreening> DaSkreech: ^
<DaSkreech> rgreening: try print from Konqueror
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to ignore the manpage stuff, but the empty depends line appears wrongish
<rgreening> DaSkreech: ah.. hmmm.. ok, the option is in konq but not in okular.
<DaSkreech> rgreening: are you looking at a PDF?
<rgreening> DaSkreech: ya
<DaSkreech> rgreening: open a text file or jpeg
<Riddell> NCommander: accepted svk
<NCommander> \o/
<Riddell> add needs-verification tag to bug and ask for testers
<NCommander> I'll test it
<DaSkreech> hi NCommander
<NCommander> actually, I need to wait for it to build
<NCommander> Hi DaSkreech
<rgreening> DaSkreech: yeah, only gives the option if not already a PDF
<rgreening> DaSkreech: bug or feature :)
 * DaSkreech wants to print a PDF to a PDF :-(
<rgreening> DaSkreech: convert PDF to odt and then back... (not ideal)
 * DaSkreech throttles hismelf on the floor
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> PDF -> PNG -> OCR software -> DOC -> ODT -> PDF
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> you could do that on 6 operatingsystems as well
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: report a bug at http://bugs.kde.org, for now you probably should try pdfedit
<DaSkreech> right-o
<apachelogger> "hello. my name is Q"
<apachelogger> I like that dude
<Riddell> are you watching Star Trek pilots?
<vorian> Q rules
 * NCommander perfers R
<Riddell> either that or James Bond
 * Riddell goes to see James Bond shortly
<vorian> the new one?
<apachelogger> stark trek pilots \o/
<vorian> it's terrible :/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> as if anyone watches a bond movie for the actual movie :P
<DaSkreech> There is a new Bond Girl out?
<vorian> yes
<apachelogger> the dearest austrian pop radio said there are actually 2
 * apachelogger is rofl
<apachelogger> q++
<seele> the James Bond movie doesn't come out until tomorrow for some of us
 * seele is going tomorrow night whee
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> Riddell: how about having okular suggest cups-pdf ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: better to file a bug on okular
<vorian> nixternal: you are a pinko commie
<vorian> :P
<Riddell> ?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: never mind cups-pdf doesn't work :-P
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Umm PDFedit is a page editor
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Evince fixed it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would be handy
<aparedes> Riddell: hi, any new thing or old thing i can help with?
<DaSkreech> KDe 3.5.10 needs packaging
<JontheEchidna> I'm pretty sure that every module that doesn't already have a KDE4 version is already at 3.5.10
<JontheEchidna> unless you're joking? :P
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> We have pearson in any case
<apachelogger> 3.5.10?
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> what is so bad about KDE 2?!?!
<jjesse> apachelogger: i think i just saw that question on kubuntu-users
<apachelogger> I might have underestimated the kubuntu-users list then
<apachelogger> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/large/kde2final_1.jpg
<apachelogger> don't you remember kandalf that old lad
<DaSkreech> I liked Kandalf :-(
 * DaSkreech was proposing a new mascot for KDE4
<apachelogger> http://dot.kde.org/972331966/972368338/Kde2-5.jpg
<vorian> wow
<vorian> that is awesome
<apachelogger> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/2531/1/
<rgreening> anyone here use the grab-merge.sh from merges.ubuntu.com?
<jjesse> wow those images bring me back
<apachelogger> there read about it
<apachelogger> KDE 2 is pure awesomeness
<mok0> rgreening: yes, a modified version of it
<rgreening> mok0: you using dad maybe?
<mok0> rgreening: mostly
<rgreening> ah.
<rgreening> mok0: I haven't used it before, was just going to try and do the merge for konversation.
<mok0> rgreening: just be careful, because it deletes everything in the cwd
<rgreening> yeah, I know.
<mok0> rgreening: I got rid of that part :-)
<rgreening> mok0: just lookng at the REPORT and I see a bunch of 'C', are these auto merged? and I only need to resolve the 'C*' ones?
<mok0> rgreening: those are files with conflicts, you need to edit them and resolve the merging problems. The two versions are both in there, with >>>> and <<<< markers
<rgreening> oh, I was looking for the +++ ---, that's why I never saw anything... heh
<mok0> rgreening: separated by a ======= line
<mok0> heh
<rgreening> ah. cool.
<mok0> indeed
<meson10> Riddell: ping ?
<Sime_> who is Ralph Janke?
<Nightrose> Sime_: txwikinger
<txwikinger> yes?
<Sime_> thanks. I just saw that he has been working on userconfig-kde4.
<Sime_> hi
<txwikinger> hi
<Sime_> someone emailed me asking about the status of guidance + KDE4.
<Sime_> I just had a look at launchpad and say your work. ;-)
<Sime_> does it work?
<txwikinger> Well.. it works standalone
<txwikinger> I did get to integrade it into guidance
<txwikinger> didnot
<Sime_> are you running kde trunk?
<txwikinger> I also did not find any docu how to do this in KDE4
<Sime_> it should be possible to get it running in systemsettings in KDE 4 too.
<txwikinger> Well.. I did not find the docu how to connect it to systemsettings
<txwikinger> I was able to somehow be recognised by systemsettings and the icon be shown
<txwikinger> but it would not start because the I did not find how to do the logic inside
<JontheEchidna> hmm, looks like you got farther than yuriy and I did then
<txwikinger> yes I got it working standalone
<JontheEchidna> nice
<Sime_> in kde trunk -> kdebindings.... tools/kcm_example/ you can see how it should work.
<txwikinger> ok. I will have a look at it
<txwikinger> cannot promise when though.. my container will come next week and will will have to move into our place here
<glade88> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/297794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297794 in kdebase-workspace "Digital clock widget does not update time when laptop is woken from sleep until minute gets incremented" [Undecided,New]
<Sime_> ;-)
<aparedes> Hello. Is the something i can help out with?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<vorian> 3.5.10?
<vorian> de
<vorian> ja
<vorian> vous
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-14
<Riddell> hi aparedes
<aparedes> hi Riddell
<aparedes> i am going to update a wiki help page but is there something else i can do?
<Riddell> dunno why people keep saying 3.5.10, strange joke I guess
<Riddell> aparedes: lots of merges still to do
<Riddell> http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<Riddell> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Riddell> aparedes: take something simple to start off I'd say, kshutdown there on the universe one for example
<Riddell> new upstream version, one ubuntu change
<Riddell> work out what the ubuntu change is, do we still need it, if so apply to to the new version that's in debian
<aparedes> ok ill do that
<aparedes> thanks Riddell
<rgreening> haha, was chatting with my Dad, he's 61, and just started using IM, he said "ttul" which I assume he meant "ttyl", but I am amazed he had picked up the IM'isms so quickly :P
<Riddell> talk to you later?
<vorian> :)
<vorian> Riddell: i won't say anything more about 3.5.10
<rgreening> Ya...
<rgreening> hehe
<vorian> i saw it earler and about pee'd my pants
 * rgreening has done that before
<vorian> :o
<vorian> i did alot when i was 3 and younger
<nixternal> pinko commie!
<vorian> yah man
<vorian> also
<vorian> i hate to inform you
<vorian> but my boss is not letting me go to CA
<vorian> i thought about quitting, but then
<vorian> well, the economy sucks
<vorian> :P
<rgreening> thats too bad
<vorian> yeah, i'm still pissed
<vorian> maybe nixternal will get his own room though
<rgreening> ha. I'll crash it :)
<vorian> hehe
 * rgreening has /dev/random_roomie
<nixternal> vorian: really? that sucks dude
<vorian> nixternal: yep
<Riddell> aww
<nixternal> :(
<vorian> :/
<nixternal> now I have to find a new roomy
<jjesse> what happend
<jjesse> vorian:  can
<jjesse> cant mak it?
<rgreening> nixternal: if you dont find a roomie, I volunteer, as it currently stands I'll probably be randomly paired :)
<vorian> jjesse: yeah, boss said no way
<nixternal> rgreening: roger that...I will pass it on
<jjesse> thats a bummer i took a week of vacation cause boss said that as well
<nixternal> hope you don't mind me coming in at all hours of the night
<nixternal> the "Bag Of Assholes" will all be in San Fran, so I have some partying to make up for :)
<vorian> yeah, well my boss is a dickhead
<vorian> he said yes way back when
<vorian> then changed his mind
<nixternal> vorian: time to come work for me!
<vorian> ok!
<nixternal> when I switch everything over to Ubuntu we will need more devs dude and I would hire ya
<vorian> awesome
<nixternal> I would say in the next 6 months more than likely
<rgreening> nixternal: Im a night owl
<nixternal> rgreening: you at least 21?
<nixternal> you can come party with us!
<rgreening> try 37
<nixternal> old fart!
<rgreening> ya
<vorian> nixternal: when the time comes, give me a poke
<nixternal> 3 years older than me :)
<rgreening> heh
<nixternal> vorian: I will do that dude...for real too
<vorian> awesome!
<vorian> nixternal: not to far either, i'm sure the wife would be down
<jjesse> that why i ddidn twant him as my roomate :)
<vorian> haha
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> jjesse: you didn't want me?
<jjesse> just kidding
<nixternal> oh man, you are in for it in just a few weeks now dude
<rgreening> I'll hold him down so you can give him a wallop
<nixternal> I think jjesse is actually bigger than me...he might be a tough cookie to keep down
<vorian> haha
<vorian> that would be worth a photo
 * rgreening is 6'7" and 280 lbs
<vorian> holy
<nixternal> are you kidding me?
<nixternal> jesus dude
<vorian> basketball much?
<rgreening> HA!
<nixternal> screw basketball, football! american style!
<rgreening> no, no coordination.
<jjesse> im not big 5 11 180
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes, hire some ubuntu people.  That'd be fun.
<rgreening> All my skillz is tied to the computer, film and photography.
<vorian> Hobbsee: are you saying i'd be a bad hire? >.<
<nixternal> jjesse: why did I think you had size on me then?
<nixternal> must have been that pizza :)
<rgreening> heh
<vorian> :o
<Hobbsee> vorian: um, no?
<jjesse> -no clue im a little guy
<vorian> good good
<jjesse> must habe benn
 * rgreening thinks there was beer in/with the pizza based on that last statement ^
<nixternal> I don't think we had a beer
<jjesse> no we couldnt cause i expensed it
<nixternal> that's right
<nixternal> hrmm, stupid konsole has a menu bar bug I see
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nice post, but s/fix/fixed/
<NCommander> hola
<NCommander> hey nixternal
<nixternal> yo yo
<NCommander> Hobbsee, can you do promotions?
<NCommander> nixternal, what's up?
<nixternal> working like always :/
<NCommander> nixternal, you should relax and watch the bulls game or something
<nixternal> the bulls game? heck no :)
<nixternal> waiting for the cubs season to start back up
 * NCommander watched them get slaughtered in Boston
<Hobbsee> NCommander: errr...only on NEW packages, i believe.
<nixternal> ya, I quit watching the bulls when jordan, pippen, and such left
<NCommander> Hobbsee, I need a promotion in a pocket unfortantely. If something is uploaded to proposed, and when it gets stuck in unaccepted, can you promote it to main?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i'm not sure, on multiple levels.
<Hobbsee> technically, i probably can do so.  Not sure on the protocol of doing so though
<Hobbsee> a mail to ubuntu-archive@ would probably be useful
<Hobbsee> (and there's no guarentee that those overrides even work, and i'm not really happpy at the prospect fo trying that on a released version of ubuntu :-/
<Hobbsee> )
<NCommander> Hobbsee, we've tried it
<Hobbsee> and?
 * NCommander cornered bigjools and we tested it in a pocket
<NCommander> the archive did not self-destruct <g>
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<ScottK> Hobbsee: The one about be nice to developers?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll take a look.
<ScottK> NCommander: I'd have thought you'd have just done a pocket copy and not uploaded a new one.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Fixed.
<ScottK> NCommander: My suggestion for process on the promotion is do a MIR like you normally would, subscribe ubuntu-mir to the bug and see what happens.
 * seele oggles rgreening 
<seele> six feet seven inches!?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: :)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> look up.. look way up!
<seele> rgreening: i'm 5'1" so it is a ways up
 * Hobbsee waves to seele
 * rgreening offers seele a stool to stand on so we can see eye to eye
<seele> hehe
 * seele waves to Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee chops rgreening off at the knees, so he's a more reasonable height.
<rgreening> heh, I've heard that quite a bit :)  I almost believe it would have been worth it (cheaper to buy clothes for short people)
<glade88> After yesterday's update, I have this error for amarok-nightly -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/71694
<NCommander> anyone have any ideas what's causing libplasma and friends to be so unhappy?
<jussi01> hrm, got a small konqui issue, anyone else experiencing it? http://imagebin.ca/view/YBvHmBx5.html
<Riddell> jussi01: it's gone black?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy rescoring opengtl a bit?
<Riddell> it's needed for koffice2 and I'd like to get the backport moving too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: jaunty i386 amd64
<Riddell> ooh, amd64 is building
<smarter> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-de/+bug/203349/comments/31
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, right.  Yes, I rexcored it right after going "where"
<Riddell> ooh i386 says 1 minute to build
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203349 in language-pack-kde-sv "Broken plural forms in KDE" [Medium,In progress]
<smarter> "This task got lost somehow"
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> figured it was probably jaunty
<Hobbsee> Riddell: y/w
<smarter> why does it sounds like "We don't care about Kubuntu"? :/
<Riddell> smarter: the change from kde 3 to 4 is pretty big for them, unfortunately they seem to have totally underestimated what needed doing
<smarter> probably
<smarter> but this is a kde3 l10n bug
<Hobbsee> smarter: you're a few weeks late...
<smarter> Hobbsee: this message is from today
<Hobbsee> smarter: the issue was discussed a few weeks ago, before release day, too.
<smarter> yup
<Riddell> there have been lots of issues
<smarter> but this is not the same issue
<smarter> yes :)
<Riddell> each of which takes $longtime to resolve
<smarter> adn apparently that one was fixed since June in LP
<smarter> and nobody bothered to reimporte the .po or something
<smarter> it's frustrating
<Riddell> arg, opengtl was the wrong version uploaded
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<supertones> anyone used the new nvidia driver?
<supertones> looks like it could fix a firefox issue, but nothing really big looks changed the driver is 177.82
<Riddell> apachelogger: was a meeting time decided?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<Nightrose> Riddell: tuesday evening afaic - hewanted to send an email to the list
<Nightrose> s/c/k
<apachelogger> salut mes amis!
<apachelogger> Riddell: tue 20 UTC
 * apachelogger does a fridge query
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am going to push the new hooker in a bit
<JontheEchidna> nice
<apachelogger> also I am going to creat batlib to improve scalability of allmighty magicscripts
<Nightrose> apachelogger is pushing hookers?
<Nightrose> oO
<Riddell> apachelogger is a pimp?
<apachelogger> ~facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> [5/13] apachelogger has a batman pyjama. [6/13] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds". [7/13] apachelogger loves to pimp his hookers
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you get a chance to test the new amarok-nightly stack?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no since it doesn't install - one package is still to old
 * apachelogger needs to rebuild qt soon because of some patch required for kmail
<Nightrose> let me see which one
<apachelogger> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1734
<Nightrose> apachelogger: amarok-nightly-kdelibs-dbg: Depends: amarok-nightly-kdelibs (= 20081113.7+svn883739-0neon1) but 20081102.7+svn879039-0neon1 is installe
<Nightrose> brb - food
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can we tattoo the kubuntu gears on one of yer cheeks?
<Nightrose> *lol* um
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> Nightrose: remove the dbg package
<Nightrose> maybe my tight
<apachelogger> meh!!!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Arby> apachelogger: is that a definite now for meeting on Tuesday?
<apachelogger> I want a dragon on my back
<apachelogger> that has something hannibalish
<apachelogger> and konqui-ish
<Nightrose> not sure what fregl whould think about it but meh
<apachelogger> Arby: yus
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Arby feels the first flicker of nerves :)
<apachelogger> so, why do I have more query buffers than channel buffers? right. because everyone queries me for all sorts of unimportant stuff
<smarter> query channels make you feel like you're important :p
<apachelogger> the clock on my desk @ work, that reminds on eating and drinking every once in a while, indicates that pretty well already :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> idea!
<apachelogger> next one who queries me for unimportant stuff will have to get a kubuntu tattoo
<apachelogger> or I will blast him out of this universe using my incredible open invaders skills
<Riddell> NCommander: fancy looking at a couple of linker foo issues?
<Riddell> NCommander: adept in intrepid-proposed won't compile and it seems to be an issue with the kde4libs in intrepid-proposed which get a patch in what looks to me like an unrelated area
<Riddell> NCommander: secondly opengtl hasn't compiled on amd64 but has on i386, something to do with -fPIC in llvm
<Riddell> NCommander: well, just if you were feeling at a lose end :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can't reach the fridge calendar, so I have no clue if #ubuntu-meeting is available on tue 20UTC
<Riddell> broken here too
<Riddell> apachelogger: toss a coin, we can move it easily enough
<vorian> what day?
<apachelogger> vorian: tuesday
<vorian> :(
<glade88> apachelogger: has there been a problem with kde-nightly-kdebase and amarok-nightly-kdelibs?
<vorian> apachelogger is away afaik
<glade88> vorian: oh.. ok, ty :)
<meson10> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi meson10
<meson10> Riddell: Hi. as a quick intro.. i am a KDe developer from India.
<Riddell> Namaste
<meson10> Riddell: i would just need a few pointers .
<meson10> Riddell: :-)
<meson10> namaste to you too :)
<meson10> Riddell: I have been working on this little application... to make KDE more reachable to naive users
<meson10> Riddell: one sec i will provide u the url
<meson10> Riddell: http://workouts.foss.in/2008/index.php/Starting_KDE_closer_to_the_User
<meson10> Riddell: i just need to know... who are the guys who handle user accessibility ...
<Riddell> do you mean usability?
<Riddell> I have to say I'm not a fan of startup tips, we tend to get rid of them in Kubuntu
<meson10> Riddell: its not just a startup tip... its not for _us_
<meson10> a lot many people... did actualy point me sucha  thing lacking.
<meson10> like the other users who tried using gnome at first
<meson10> kde*
<Riddell> I don't think gnome has any startup thing
<meson10> yeap... it doesnt
<Riddell> sounds like this needs mockups
<meson10> a demo app u mean ?
<rgreening> IMO, A first time startup option to do a overview would be nice. A mini tutorial and a getting to know the system. Something the user can close/ignore or run at a later time.
<meson10> rgreening: Riddell ... yes precisely that
<meson10> i am almost done with the rendered.. app core.
<meson10> u just add ur tabs .. those u like to be doisplayed.. as widgets... and place them ina plugins dir
<meson10> displayed*
<meson10> i apologise for the spelling mistakes.
<rgreening> np
<meson10> ... and yes... i did keep in mind that option of "Don't show this window, next time i Log In"
<meson10> rgreening: i have taken care of that as well.
<rgreening> :)
<meson10> All that is left to do... is Shuff "Needed" data to the application.
<meson10> which is not just a task... a big one.
<meson10> but it would be nice to consult other people already working in this.
<rgreening> Riddell, would seele be the one to consul on this?
<apachelogger> meson10: lego-like tabs for the distribution or the user?
<Riddell> I don't know what's being asked
<rgreening> I think it's a usability sort of...
<meson10> Riddell: i am asking... 1. will this application be useful.? 2. The Usability guys i can ping
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Meeting: 2008-11-18 20:00 UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> meson10: seele would be the usability gal to ping, she isn't too much online these days though
<Riddell> meson10: as I say I'm not a bit fan of startup tips/wizards/splashes etc but hard to say if it would be useful until seeing more of what it is
<Riddell> meson10: kde-usability list would be a good place
 * apachelogger agrees
<meson10> Riddell: apachelogger alright... thanks :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think a first start guide thingy makes sense for new users
<meson10> i will get the application going... and ping you guys back... after i am done with a semi-presentable content
<Riddell> apachelogger: so long as it doesn't get in the way for old users :)
<meson10> apachelogger: precisely thats what i am targetting.
<meson10> Riddell: you can always set it to "Don't show...... "... the very first time it shows
<Riddell> I'd rather have people set it to "show" first time they want it :)
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> but could be an icon on the desktop, the about-kubuntu does lack something
<rgreening> lol. Yeah, that me be a good idea.
<rgreening> s/me/may
<apachelogger> that would also solve the issue that we don't have an icons on the desktop by default
<ScottK> Why is that an issue?
<Riddell> that's a feature
<jjesse> i love no icons on the desktop
<Riddell> we do have plasmoids on the desktop now though, it could be a plasmoid
<jjesse> i don't keep any icons on any ddesktop i have
<jjesse> in fact i don't use plasmoids either, i rarely even look at my desktop
<rgreening> I think the idea is to have in the folderview which by default points the ~/Desktop, no?
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: it makes people wonder what thing on their desktop is
<jjesse> the only plasmoid i have is the applicatoin launcher/taskbar
<rgreening> default instal has Sticky Notes and Folderview
<meson10> so do most developers... new users... tend to get stuck with so many things :)
<meson10> its should work to being a good thing that KDE gives u a lot... not drive users away out of utter confusion
<jussi01> Riddell: in answer to your "its gone black" no, the address input line/other tollbars are screwed.
<Riddell> mm, yes, nasty, not seen that before jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: Im using backports and proposed, so might be something in there...
<hunger> Ha! Jaunty here I come... :-)
<Riddell> jussi01: unlikely
<Riddell> hunger: erk!
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, well Ill have a play round, but It would be nice to get it fixed...
<Riddell> jussi01: move ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc out the way may help
<jussi01> Riddell: nope, no luck. bit weird.
<NCommander> Riddell, sure, which one takes priority?
<rgreening> Anyone use IDLE or similar IDE to probram in Python? I can load python modules to view the base clases, etc. Is this possible for the kindings for KDE4 as well? Or do I simply have ot go to the KDE Techbase page or something?
<NCommander> Riddell, we need to fix the libplasma dependency issue
<NCommander> Riddell, yeah, that's nasty w.r.t. to adept
<mornfall> Anyone knows if ntfs and sataraid works on intrepid out of the box? (Well I guess I'll see in a few minutes when I boot it, but I'm wondering it'd still help to know if it's supposed to...).
<Riddell> NCommander: probably the adept issue but any help appreciated
<Riddell> mornfall: no idea I'm afraid
<NCommander> I think I see the adept issue
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't use Idle but there's python api docs on api.kde.org
<Riddell> mornfall: #ubuntu-kernel would be a better place to ask
<rgreening> ty Riddell.
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, I'm burning the ISO right now.
<mornfall> We'll see what happens. : - )
<NCommander> -- Phonon library NOT found!
<NCommander> KDE in general fairly broken, isn't it :-/
<Riddell> NCommander: where's that?
<NCommander> trying to build adept on jaunty
<Riddell> it built fine on jaunty, it's intrepid-proposed that broke
<NCommander> Riddell, not here it didn't.
<NCommander> brb, upgrading router
<Riddell> guess his router upgrade failed :(
<mornfall> Woo. I have crashed ubiquity.
<Riddell> mornfall: ubiquity doesn't crash!
<JontheEchidna> lol
<jjesse> he said it so proudly
 * Riddell does the kde 4.2 dance http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde42.png
<Tm_T> Riddell: trunk?
<Riddell> snapshot from two days ago
<Tm_T> ah, old then (;)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they already changed the theme and everything
<smarter> kde 4.2 dance?
<smarter> it's like the Qt4 dance excepts it involves cashews? :P
 * JontheEchidna never got the Qt4 dance mp3
<smarter> it's probably on youtube
<JontheEchidna> ooh, neon got updated
<JontheEchidna> too bad it just missed kde rev 884394
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=884394&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 884394
<Riddell> you've got to have that bling
 * seele would really like to see system settings improved for 4.3
<JontheEchidna> at least they renamed Nepomuk in systemsettings to desktop search for KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<Riddell> seele: in which way?
<JontheEchidna> speaking of systemsettings.... http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171985
 * JontheEchidna rejoices
<ubottu> KDE bug 171985 in kcmaudiocd "Several sections in systemsettings have unneeded scrollbars" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seele> Riddell: the UI itself needs to be cleaned up.  we discussed reorg and redesign at prague but didnt find anyone to fix it
<seele> Riddell: some of the modules for 4.2 have been "rennovated" but not redesigned for the better.  in some cases i saw a developer pulled out what was in multiple group boxes and simply created additional tabs
<seele> Riddell: there are also missing utilities which need to be converted in to modules so everything is in one place
<MadsRH> Hi. Anyone here from the art-team?
<Tm_T> why asking?
<Riddell> hi MadsRH, kwwii is but he seems to be away
<MadsRH> I was working on the count-down banners for 8.10 and would like to discuss colabrotion between all the Ubuntu derivatives (sorry for the slow reply)
<Riddell> apachelogger did our lovely ones for 8.10
<Riddell> scripted svg cleverness
<MadsRH> okay, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-15
<JontheEchidna> trunk is great, but Konversation keeps loosing its window geometry when I minimize it to tray
<ryanakca> Riddell (and whoever else is interested): Where would you like the screenshot block? Leftside bar on front page only? On its own page? Replacing the ``What is kubuntu'' paragraph?
<LaserJock> ScottK: happen to be up?
<Riddell> ryanakca: left bar leading to its own page?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's in the block?
<LimCore> can you take a look?
<LimCore> kdesu hangs always ; and is using a qt3 acient lib (wtf)
<LimCore> also, QString acts strangelly
<LimCore> http://pastebin.com/f58849d3e
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/screenshot.png
<apachelogger> good old KDE
<glade88> is amarok-nightly available via backports repos?
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu-fr.org ... the screenshot viewer.
 * ryanakca waves to seele 
 * ryanakca kicks his tab key, ^seelenn^ 
<^seelenn^> hello ryanakca
 * ^seelenn^ wonders if my irc nick is going to cause seele to hate me
<ryanakca> Probably... that or you're only going to get half of the messages sent to you when people miss-tab and don't realize it...
<DaSkreech> hi ^seelenn^
<^seelenn^> hi DaSkreech
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: Is there anything I can help out with today?
<ryanakca> seezer: back, sorry... Ummm.. Yes...
<ryanakca> *sigh*, sorry seezer. ^seelenn^ ^^
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: welcome back
<^seelenn^> I'll be away for 5 mins, have to start dinner
<DaSkreech> Nom nom nom
<^seelenn^> ryanakca:
<^seelenn^> back
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> I sooooo need you to come make me dinner
<^seelenn^> I'm sorry DaSkreech, no can do I'm afraid
 * DaSkreech forks ^seelenn^
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: Splendid, lemme get the required screenshot size
<DaSkreech> whoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: ok, looks like it takes screenshots of any size... would you be so kind as to take the screenshots from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidWebsite/KDE4Screenshots and put them in a tarball for me? (Feel free to stick in your own too)
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: will do
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: the link for Multirows Task Manager and DarkLime GTK are broken
<DaSkreech> 160
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: bummer... I guess they can be skipped?
<^seelenn^> sure, will do, I've added a few of my own too
<^seelenn^> ryanakca: hpw do you want me to give the tarball to you?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What do you like?
<DaSkreech> seele: Ping
<seele> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> Bah contentless pings
<DaSkreech> seele: Ah Right! System Settings
<DaSkreech> Should there be a standard for the elevation sequence?
<seele> DaSkreech: elevation sequence?
<DaSkreech> seele: When a module needs root access
<seele> in kde 3 there was an Administrator button
<DaSkreech> The three ones I've seen are ask for root as soon as you enter the module, Ask for root when you edit something that needs root acces and upon apply if you need root access ask
<seele> i'm not sure if all the modules work like that now, i might remember (incorrectly) that some might ask for the admin password via kdesu
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's what I'm seeing
<seele> yeah i dunno.. i havent look at it
<DaSkreech> seele: Ok well then wider question. Should the experience of something like be tailored more towards uniformity or more towards the needs of the modules ?
<un> DaSkreech: i would vote uniform... if the same thing looks different, it throws newbs off...
<seele> they should all act the same
<seele> but the way they act, i dont know because i havent really looked at it
<DaSkreech> seele: Ok cool
<DaSkreech> un: I can understand the first two I don't get the last one
<un> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> the sequence of events to get root
<DaSkreech>  some require you to be root just to get into the module, some only ask for root privis when you edit something that requires root to change and some wait till you hit apply then if you need root to change something ask for it there
<un> why should any of the modules apply their settings automatically, why not just wait until 'apply' or 'ok' for permissions...?
<DaSkreech> hmm?
<un> we are talking about systemsettings modules right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<un> why can't all of the modules just ask at the time the actual processing of the configuration in question is taking place...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I guess that would be fairly logical
<DaSkreech> I get the first one cause I can see a module displaying info that you really should have root privis to see
<DaSkreech> So that makes sense
<un> :}
<DaSkreech> and I can see why you would want to alert the user to find out if they have root privliges before they spend the time to edit something that they may never be able to commit
<DaSkreech> the find root on apply goes directly against what I just said
<DaSkreech> I just spent 10 minutes tweaking this thing and I can't apply it?? AARRRGHHH!!!
<yuriy> anybody know how to start an application with a different color scheme?
 * yuriy goes to file a bug in kompare
<un> is the bluemarble plasmoid still being polished or is it good to go?
<DaSkreech> Should Strigi be enabled by default in Ibex?
<un> DaSkreech: i don't know many (new) people who use it... it is rather slow for newbs...
 * DaSkreech wants strigi to see success
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
 * ^seelenn^ has a throbbing brain from the crash course in bzr she's just gone through
<Riddell> NCommander: pong
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-16
<Arby> trying to debug a crash in ktimetracker
<Arby> do we have Qt debugging symbols anywhere other than in libqt4-dbg
<Arby> I've still got missing symbols in the backtrace
<devfil> Riddell: can you take a look at bug 297161 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297161 in kdebindings "Please merge kdebindings 4:3.5.10-1 from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297161
<Havoc][> hello!
<usr> Hello. It would be possible to include "sysinfo:/" in Kubuntu? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=58704
<usr> It's a nice KIO Slave, and Mandriva Linux and OpenSUSE have got it since years ago.
<seele> in adept, does it use a different icon for security updates vs. software updates?
<jjesse> am i doing something wrong that konsole is not saving its window size etc after logging out and logging back in?
<seele> jjesse: no it's a bug in konsole
<jjesse> seele ok thanks
<echidnaman> jjesse: do you have KDE 4.1.3 installed? Apparently it's supposed to be fixed in 4.1.3
<jjesse> echidnaman: dont know wuill check
<jjesse> have kde 4.1.3 installed
<JontheEchidna> works for me (tm)
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: hrm will have to take a look at things
<JontheEchidna> We had a patch for Konsole we were using to work around a bug in KDE 4.1.2 that caused a problem just like yours
<JontheEchidna> we removed the patch for 4.1.3 because a proper fix had been made upstream
<jjesse> yay for proper fixes
<glade88> hm. I still have the amarok-nightly-kdelibs error after todays update
<yuriy> wow this is the first I've seen of almost consistently positive comments about kde4. feels kind of unreal.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980980
<ryanakca> Oooh, merges :D
<Tm_T> yuriy: I like 90% of times see positive comments
<Tm_T> but I'm on the wrong side I guess
<yuriy> I'm under the impression that ubuntu forums tend to be more negative toward anything KDE
<Tm_T> I don't do forums really, so... (;)
<sebas> Moin
<sebas> Is anybody aware of changes in dbus permissions in the last couple of days in intrepid?
<jjesse> moin
<sebas> gpg-agent, kwalletd, networkmanager and some solid stuff is broken here at once
<Riddell> sebas: no, but check intreipd-changes
<Riddell> or see what's new in /var/cache/apt/archive
<sebas> archives has nothing suspicious
<sebas> What's intrepid-changes?
<Riddell> mailing list of new packages
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-November/thread.html
<Riddell> can't see anything directly dbus related.  new qt and kde4libs concievably
<Riddell> ooh, build failures for armel arriving in inbox :)
<sebas> I don't think it's KDE related
<sebas> I also cannot start nm-applet under my normal account
<sebas> The common thing I see, that pretty much everything requiring dbus doesn't work
<sebas> ** (nm-applet:7890): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.
<sebas>   Message: 'Connection ":1.377" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<sebas> this happens when starting nm-applet under my own account
<sebas> it works if I start it as root on my DISPLAY
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-09
<amichair> apachelogger: ping
<amichair> I think I've made progress with Bug #102792, but being a probabilistic bug, I need a little sanity check - would someone like to run a little test? just a couple lines of modified code...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102792 in software-properties "MASTER [apport] software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102792
<claydoh> JontheEchidna ScottK, or anyone else: yes/no/maybe on kde4.3.3 in jaunty? inquiring forum members want to know :)
<JontheEchidna> Probably, no. Which is not to say that we would stop anybody from doing it if they wanted to (and/or need guidance)
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: muchas gracias
<claydoh> was that a hint? :)
 * claydoh should try more packging, but simply packaging kmymoney was a major brain drain for me
<JontheEchidna> well, not for you, but for forum goers.
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> timelord is spurning some good converstaions there
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I can test
<neverendingo> claydoh: you are the forum maintainer?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: help :P Should "docs" go to usr/share/doc/kde/HTML or to kde4/HTML ? in our base-workspace package they go to kde, but in Debian they go to kde4/HTML
<JontheEchidna> kde/HTML
<Lex79> ok thanks, base-workspace is not funny to merge :(
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah. that's a beast
<maco> jjesse: psst if you use kmail, it can remind you that you forgot your attachment
<jjesse> maco: d'oh
<jjesse> haha sorry bout that
<maco> jjesse: so ... about that attachment? resend
<maco> ?
<jjesse> oh sorry will do, heading to bed will resend
<maco> hehe ok good night
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok, let me know when you're here
<markey> aargs
<markey> ShowCock is so freaking buggy, can we please get an update?
<markey> it screws up all the time
<markey> the version 0.6.6
<markey> (ShowCock = Choqok, obviously)
<markey> anyone got a PPA for 1.0?
<glatzor__> hello Riddell
<glatzor__> Riddell, when will PolicyKit-1 support land in KDE?
<tsimpson> markey: the PPA for Alpha 2 is on their download page
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/~neversfelde/+archive/experimental
<ghostcube> ehlo humans :)
<ghostcube> peoples can i kick the printer applet ?
<ghostcube> it drives me nuts
<ghostcube> :)
<jussio1> ghostcube: patches welcome! :D
<ghostcube> jussio1: hehe i know but i cant code so well to patch it i think so
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> btw thx for the ppa with libxine + jack support :)
<Riddell> ghostcube: what's wrong with it?
<ghostcube> eh ?
<Riddell> glatzor__: I don't know, I'll ask
<ghostcube> Riddell: thwe printer applet ?
<Riddell> yes
<ghostcube> it just keeps crashing all the time on startup and on shutdown
<ghostcube> no clean shutdown possible always error messages from crash handler
<Riddell> mm, that's not good
<ghostcube> i know ;)
<Riddell> ghostcube: do you get a backtrace?  is it a python issue or a segfault issue?
<ghostcube> but i need to install the debug packages to get an working bt
<ghostcube> you typed faster
<ghostcube> heh
<Riddell> so you don't get a python backtrace?
<ghostcube> will do this evening if i got the time too
<ghostcube> Riddell: no it says bt not useful
<ghostcube> so i think i need the dbg packages
<Riddell> hum, so it's some issue in the bindins
<ghostcube> seems so yes
<ghostcube> maybe anything broke through th jaunty to karmic update ?
<Riddell> it should be fine so long as all the packages are up to date
<ghostcube> sure all updated
<ghostcube> and all repos opened again to get all in
<ghostcube> i will check whats the problem
<apachelogger> amichair: pong
<amichair> apachelogger: mornin :-)
<apachelogger> ahoy
<amichair> amichair: did u get a chance to look at the rest of the fixes?
<amichair> apachelogger: : did u get a chance to look at the rest of the fixes?
<apachelogger> unless there are new ones the other stuff should be goods
<apachelogger> -s
<apachelogger> amichair: did you resolve the issues I highlighted?
<amichair> apachelogger: I copied the ppa code exactly from gtk in DialogAdd
<amichair> apachelogger: I didn't convert to KDialog, coz all the other dialogs need conversion too, so that would best be done together in a separate fix rather than create inconsistency
<amichair> apachelogger: (and is unrelated to to DialogAdd functionality itself)
<apachelogger> well, I could cherry pick revisions :P
<apachelogger> anyhow, if you think it is ready Ill take another look when I get to it
<amichair> apachelogger: and of course, just skip the revision with the mime types :-)
<amichair> apachelogger: I think that was it, just skip the mime types rev and include the last one with the ppa fix. and some didn't have changelog (should add according to cherrypick I guess)
<amichair> apachelogger: also I think I've made progress with Bug #102792, but it's a sneaky one so if u have time to discuss it let me know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102792 in software-properties "MASTER [apport] software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102792
<amichair> that is, I have a fix, but i can't point at the actual bug in QT yet, only it's neighborhood
<Riddell> glatzor__: 33% done but a must have for fedora's next release so we should be able to assume it'll be done https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/KDE_PolicyKitOneQt
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/polkit-qt-1/ and http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/PolicyKit-kde/ is the code
<Riddell> policy kit always seems to hideously complex
<Riddell> ryanakca: looking at cmake now
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: do you know what libxmlrpc-core-c3-dev is needed for?
<Riddell> oh it's just our version of libxmlrpc-c3-dev
<apachelogger> amichair: just drop a mail to the list
<Riddell> ryanakca: looks like libxmlrpc-c3-dev is in main now so we can just follow debian and build-dep on that
<Riddell> ryanakca: I think cmake-gui dummy package isn't needed since debian uses Provides: cmake-gui on cmake-qt-gui
<Riddell> ryanakca: also "keep maintainer mangling" doesn't need to be specified in the changelog, we know it has to be done for every package
<Riddell> ryanakca: uploading!
<ryanakca> Riddell: great, thanks
<Riddell> "john do u how to get thur level 133 onksokoban microban easy"  this guy is persistent
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's what?
<amichair> Riddell: sounds like a bomb trigger code or something :-)
<Riddell> Tm_T: someone who keeps e-mailing me
<sebas> your ksobokan buddy!
<JontheEchidna> amichair: hi
<amichair> JontheEchidna: hola!
<amichair> JontheEchidna: this very second I posted my findings the bug report, care to take a look?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<amichair> bug #102792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102792 in software-properties "MASTER [apport] software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102792
<amichair> it seems to have a whole lot of duplicates and subscribers... why are many of the duplicate reports private? wish I could see if they have some useful info
<JontheEchidna> Bugs reported semi-automatically via apport are set to private as a "safer rather than sorry" method to prevent sensitive data from showing up in the stacktrace
<amichair> JontheEchidna: as in security holes?
<JontheEchidna> It rarely happens though, so that's just triagers not bothering to unprivate them
<JontheEchidna> amichair: The core dump may contain private info such as passwords the user was using at the time, etc
<JontheEchidna> since it could be part of the stack at the time of the crash
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh right. ok then, I approve :-)
<JontheEchidna> apport bugs usually never have good info, I've found. People who know how to do good bug reports usually do not use apport because they hate it :P
<JontheEchidna> anyways, on to testing that fix...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I wonder if someone checked the statistics, how many apport reports have been closed and how quick relative to thers
<amichair> statistics rock!
<JontheEchidna> So replace the clear() in show_isv_sources with your snippet?
<JontheEchidna> that... works!
<amichair> yep, the 1 line with the 2 lines
<amichair> so u've managed to recreate it, I assume?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: do it a bunch of time - I'm aiming for statistical significance :-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, I've been able to recreate this for a long while. Any time I check a checkbox, usually
<JontheEchidna> It has not crashed 4/4 times whereas it used to crash 1/1 times
<Tm_T> Riddell: sounds fun
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I think a sample space of 1000 experiments should suffice. keep going!
<amichair> :-P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<amichair> I'm gonna do some dishes, clean out some real bugs :-)
<amichair> bbs
<rgreening> sebas: ping
<sebas> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> hey sebas
<sebas> hey roddie :)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> akonadi with google contacts.. any hints? The sync seems to lose info in either direction via kmail to google or google to kmail. I onle get 1 tel #, my name and 1 email...
<rgreening> sebas: ^
<sebas> rgreening: don't know, you can ask on #akonadi
<sebas> many of my nice colleagues there to help :)
<rgreening> sebas: cool. figured you might have an idea :)
<rgreening> sebas: hows everything else?
<sebas> pretty good
<rgreening> cool
<sebas> on networkmanager again
<rgreening> heh
<sebas> and even then it's still pretty good
<rgreening> its working pretty solid for me
<sebas> we've picked up on the plasmoid again
<sebas> hopefully part of 4.4
<amichair> JontheEchidna: well?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I've tried about 15 times with success each, followed by now 6 times without the patch for a crash
<amichair> JontheEchidna: that's a good start
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw do u have any particular job here? what stuff do u work on?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I do several things here and there... bug triage, packaging, coding
<ghostcube_> ok you guys wanna lough
<ghostcube_> ?
<ghostcube> http://nancib.wordpress.com/2009/11/08/like-getdeb-now-you-can-get-their-packages-from-a-repo/?replytocom=2878#respond
<ghostcube> second comment
<ghostcube> i never read anything more unneeded
<ghostcube> changing end of files tu .ubu
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ghostcube> i think some guys didnt get the intention of the deb packages
<ghostcube> :D
<amichair> JontheEchidna: do u have any idea what all the cdrom_sources code is about? is there a separate cdrom tree I'm missing?
<JontheEchidna> cdroms show up in the same view as the other sources. I don't know if it's a separate tree
<amichair> JontheEchidna: so what about the crashbug? any more tests we need? someone else to look into it? should I prepare the fix?
 * Riddell moves 4.3.3 into kubuntu-ppa updates, where it should have gone in the first place
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I'd say you could go and commit a fix in your branch. It looks fixed to me (tm)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oki
<amichair> man, so much dup code here
<JontheEchidna> I must say that a lot of our tools are not as well-maintained as they could be
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ghostcube: that was a quick laugh alright :D
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah short joke
<ghostcube> but it was funny
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> also moving qt 4.6 beta into experimental PPA
<ghostcube> oi
<ghostcube> cool
<apachelogger> windows 7 shouldnt use exe, some of them exe files that worked perfectly fine on my windows 95, dont do anymoar!
<apachelogger> just noticed that the other day
<ghostcube> apachelogger: rofl
<apachelogger> sad really :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maintained?
<NCommander> ScottK, Riddell, ping. I think my patches to python-qt3 finally will get KDE moving to testing for easy merging/syncing
<NCommander> ^- apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok, not really maintained at all
<apachelogger> that also triggered a quick laugh
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's the status of koffice2? if it's in experimental that means there's more to do?
 * apachelogger got too much coffee again
<jjesse> theres such a thing as too much coffee?
<apachelogger> NCommander: neato
 * ghostcube too 5 cans till now
<NCommander> jjesse, unfortunately
<ghostcube> yeah i have .05 liters can for coffee
<ghostcube> 0.5
<amichair> ghostcube: u get coffee in cans?
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> all futuristic
<Riddell> NCommander: what's the problem currently?
<ghostcube> senseo 5  pads
 * apachelogger notes that his flatmate is addicited to coffee in cans
<ghostcube> das is ne thermoskanne
<apachelogger> only the canned ones though
 * ScottK gets coffee in cans, but it needs to be brewed before he can drink it.
<NCommander> Riddell, sip4/python-qt4 upgrades broke python-qt3
<NCommander> I unofficially adopted that package, and hit it with the cluebat, which should allow sip4 to migrate, and thus unblock part of python-qt4
<NCommander> (I'm not sure if python-qt4 will move quite yet, some of its rdepends might hold it in place)
 * apachelogger hands out cookies
<ScottK> Caffeinated?
<NCommander> Once this current mess is sorted, I'm adding a dh_sip/dh_python-qt4, etc to make sure we properly track ABI breaks in Debian to help sort this
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I need a free cookies sign!
<apachelogger> ScottK: of course :)
<ghostcube> thc inated wouldnt be so helpful ScottK :D
<ghostcube> boah iam typing to much not needed things today and getting nothing done here at office
<ghostcube> o.o
<amichair> apachelogger: here's one for u: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovQyphS8kA
<apachelogger> while we are at not doing things
<apachelogger> my super important todo currently holds 12 items of which 4 are due tomorrow
<apachelogger> yet I am not motivated at all
<apachelogger> that could turn out bad
 * ghostcube isnt motivated at all doing balance sheet here for 2008 
<ghostcube> -_-
<apachelogger> C is for getting started with C++ :P
<ghostcube> if you tell this an c coder he kills you
<apachelogger> ghostcube: that is so yesterday anyway
<apachelogger> oh, actually more like last year's
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> srsly, I am attending a C course for no other reason than beig able to attend a C++ course next semester :P
<ScottK> Have to walk before you can run.
<ghostcube> isnt it so you can learn c++ without c i always thought this
<apachelogger> amichair: cookie pwns doughnut :D
<ghostcube> its harder but shouldnt be more complicated
 * ghostcube thinks about going to subways chicken fajity is calling
<apachelogger> well, there are other reasons than c++ being based on c :P
<ghostcube> :)
 * Sput thinks people are better off learning C++ without prior knowledge of C
<Sput> because otherwise, first thing you have to do is unlearning Cisms anyway
<ghostcube> Sput: i thought the same
<Sput> that, or you end up like the average MS programmer.
<Sput> (and API designer)
<apachelogger> poor api designers :(
<ghostcube> c++ declares and iterates all stuff different or
 * txwikinger thinks people are better learning any proper language without prior knowledge of any form of BASIC in particular VBA
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> VBA pwns all them over fancy languages
<apachelogger> other even
<apachelogger> there ... too much coffeee
<ghostcube> i need another one oo
<txwikinger> koffein addict!
<ghostcube> i need coffein to get thc out of the way
<ghostcube> :D
 * amichair wants to see Scala gain pace... finally a new language done right!
 * apachelogger grabs pen and starts drawing uml diagrams on the windows due to lack of whiteboard
<ghostcube> maybe we should all bring to one speach  c-buntu
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> kbasic!
<ghostcube> yeah
<apachelogger> amichair: how often people have been told that
<apachelogger> all false prophets, err prophetic languages
<ghostcube> isnt c or c++ still one of the fastest languages to code in
<ghostcube> cause its no interpreter
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> my mother would be faster at reading C and executing it than any given interpreter language could do the job :P
<amichair> ghostcube: not really, the big ones have jit compilers which are about the same (sometimes better, sometimes worse) than compiled C/C++
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<ghostcube> i only know that python had reverted to c++ cause the python modules inside itself was to slow
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> has been *
<ScottK> ghostcube: I think Python is C, not C++
<ghostcube> ups sorry
<amichair> ghostcube: Jython runs on the JVM, so it probably inherits a bunch of the quickiness
<ScottK> And that's a standard Python development paradigm.  Develop in Python and then optimize bottlenecks into C.
<ghostcube> ScottK: ah ok havent known this
<apachelogger> which then reads: develop in c
 * ScottK thought Java and slow were synonyms.
<MelisU> I like the Vala approach, I such a language for Qt would be cool. Without a lot of Cpp boilerplate and cruft.
<apachelogger> ScottK: haha, dont get me started on java :D
<amichair> ScottK: that's true, circa 1995 :-)
<ghostcube> i have tried to not use java
<ScottK> apachelogger: Premature optimization is the root of all evil.
<ghostcube> so i used python cause i didnt wanted to start the troll
<ScottK> amichair: For me it seems true each time I use a Java app.
<apachelogger> no optimization is the root of apachelogger starting a discussion about how inefficient software uses the darn resources these days
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.
<ghostcube> ok maybe we all should now take us an g5 macosx 10.6 and try java apps
<ghostcube> then we will know why java and slow are calle the same
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> ah bad example
<apachelogger> everyone knows that java only works on windows
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> the one i hate most at the moment is .net
<apachelogger> vb.net?
<apachelogger> or asp.net?
<apachelogger> or whatever they call them
<ghostcube> i think so my programm here for tax is made in .net 3.5
<ghostcube> :|
<apachelogger> hm, right
<ghostcube> i asked if they port it to mono
<ghostcube> and they told me nah no way
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: I must ask you to revoke the statement about premature optimization
<apachelogger> vb.net is the root of all evil
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> fucll ack
<ghostcube> *-c
<apachelogger> way too easy to create crappy code
<apachelogger> kinda like python
<apachelogger> just worse
<ghostcube> very fast in coding inconsitent apps
<ghostcube> i asked ADDISON if they dont do QA cause in kubuntu the QA is much better and no need to pay for
<ghostcube> a day later the main programmer called me if i want to do beta testing
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> lulz
<apachelogger> poor programmer probably has to spend all his day hunting down issues
<apachelogger> like I have to do with python :P
<ScottK> Actually despite the slowness, I like the cross-platformness of Java.  I can participate in stuff using http://www.webex.com/ even though I'm pretty sure they don't know how to spell Linux.
<apachelogger> I am seeing similarities here
<ghostcube> yeah but they had an nice c++ app aöll wortking fine till office 2007 cames out
<ScottK> ghostcube: What's Addison?
<ghostcube> ScottK: ehm software for Taxation belance sheets and so on
<ghostcube> tex cunsultant things
<ScottK> Ah.  I see
<apachelogger> ScottK: the cross platformness ends when you starts using non-standard stuff or stuff that is only part of suns java
<amichair> http://langpop.com/
<ScottK> apachelogger: Certainly.  All I know is it worked.
<ghostcube> ScottK: http://www.addison.de/
<txwikinger> I sometimes don't get it.. they start gnome because they have issues with the qt licences.. and then they do mono
<ghostcube> damn only german
<ScottK> I recall reading that Google typically advertises for both Java and Python experience when they hire Java coders because their experience is people that know Python are better programmers.
<amichair> if I hadn't done most of my coding in java, I'd never be able to migrate to kubuntu... I'd be locked in to MSVC or .NET
 * txwikinger can read German ;)
<ghostcube> txwikinger: ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: the supervisor of my "project efficiency" project used to use a java based tool for recording his lectures ... 5 linux users failed to make it work on any recent distro
<ghostcube> i think most of you know DATEV maybe
<apachelogger> depends on like 5 external modules
<ghostcube> ADDISON is the better opposite
<apachelogger> amongst them is JMF
<ScottK> apachelogger: I believe you.
<apachelogger> an JMF is an abomination of live
<txwikinger> DATEV is in banking api?
<txwikinger> as
<amichair> apachelogger: bad code can be written in any language. hell, there's a whole lot of code out there that doesn't work on *any* platform :-)
<ghostcube> txwikinger: yeah
 * apachelogger needs to stop writing typos and get some work down
 * txwikinger once develop something for DATEV
<txwikinger> +ed
<ghostcube> could be yes :) the still do c c++ java and mysql as database
<apachelogger> amichair: the code is actually quite good, the famework sucks in that particular example
<ghostcube> txwikinger: addison uses kerberos and .net
<ghostcube> brech
<ghostcube> its good but so little not needed bugs driving you crazy cause of the .net shi
<ghostcube> workflow is not good
<Riddell> I wonder if qt3 can go into universe in lucid http://paste.ubuntu.com/314143/
<Riddell> scribus, qcad and koffice seem to be necessary rdepends and they could be dropped or upgraded to qt 4
<Riddell> which would leave lsb-desktop
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if the scribus team thinks the version in scribus-ng is suitable for mainstream use yet
<JontheEchidna> according to their website, yes!
<Riddell> I wonder why qcad is in main at all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in bug 479142 the user obviously upgraded his lust Oo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479142 in kdebase-workspace "I've messed up all my kde-system after my lust upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479142
<JontheEchidna> So then if we convince Debian to upgrade scribus 5o 1.3.5 and move koffice -> kde4 we'd be all set
<JontheEchidna> s/5o/to
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: except that qt 3 is still part of lsb and I presume ubuntu wants lsb in main
<JontheEchidna> oh, hmm
<apachelogger> SCRIBUS CAN NOT GO QT 4
<apachelogger> upstream will beat us up, and do awful things
<Sput> ah, you mean like javaaargh
<apachelogger> also, scribus-ng is not anywhere as stable as stable, which is really why it is not stable yet
<apachelogger> so stop even thinking about that
<JontheEchidna> 1.3.5.1 is now advertised as their stable release on their website
<Sput> and I wasn't srolled down :(
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
<apachelogger> Sput: so it seems :P
<JontheEchidna> shoot me
<JontheEchidna> anyways, no need to keep it in main, right?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what makes you think that?
<JontheEchidna> oh, edubuntu needs it
<micmord> JontheEchidna: lust==last  He speak english like me :-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, makes sense
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we could pull a mandravia and remove qt3 entirely :P [/sarcasm]
<JontheEchidna> you know if we even discussed doing that we'd be branded the worst of linux distros for forever
<apachelogger> we could do a lotta things :P
<Riddell> lsb seems to be dead, it's been in beta since 2006 as far as I can tell
<apachelogger> sounds like poke the upstream
<apachelogger> like poke the mole :D
<Sput> Gentoo is just in the process of pruning KDE3 and Qt3 from the official repository :) we'll keep it in a user-maintained "PPA" until users lose interest
<Sput> worst thing are open security bugs in 3.5.10 that nobody seems to be interested in fixing anymore...
 * ScottK thinks ours are fixed.
<Sput> yeah, we don't have the manpower :/
<Sput> if upstream isn't interested anymore, we're getting rid of the software
<Sput> masked two days ago, imagine what s***storm that caused :)
<ScottK> Our manpower for that was Riddell.
<Sput> well, he seems to have a clone army
 * Sput fondly remembers the time when Gentoo deprecated xmms
<Sput> users can be so conservative :)
<amichair> what's the nicest py way of replacing a list's contents with another list's contents?
<Riddell> lists = newcontents
<ScottK> amichair: What's wrong with listfoo = listbar?
<amichair> that replaces the list, not it's contents
<ScottK> OK, what's the difference?
<amichair> i.e. a list passed to a method, I want to fill it up. in the former, the local reference is replaced, and the caller doesn't see it. in the latter, the original instance is updated. I think...
<amichair> does that make sense?
<amichair> there is a difference between overwriting the reference and overwriting the value
<amichair> ScottK: my q is how to do it py?
<amichair> in py
<ScottK> I'm not sure there's a difference in this case, but there may be.  I'd need to look some stuff up.
<ScottK> Did you already try assignment and it didn't work?
<amichair> yep
<apachelogger> amichair: you mean like updating the content?
<amichair> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> e.g. pointer fun
<apachelogger> amichair: you don't want to do that in python ... creates overhead (at least codewise) http://python.org/doc/2.5.2/lib/ctypes-pointers.html
<amichair> apachelogger: nono, don't want anything like that
<amichair> I think the answer is simpler than it sounds, I just don't know it
<amichair> if a method gets a list, it can append to it
<\sh> amichair, because it makes a copy of the list
<amichair> how, equivalently, can it erase its contents and put in something else, which happens to be all the elements of a different list?
<apachelogger> yeah, the difference between call by value and call by reference
<apachelogger> I dont think latter is considered good pratcise in python
<apachelogger> might be wrong though
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ->dinner
<amichair> apachelogger: so python discourages utility methods, or any methods, that modify lists?? that doesn't sound reasonable
<amichair> maybe just a simple combination of clear() and appendAll() (which don't exist)?
<ScottK> amichair: Have a look at help(list) in a Python shell
<\sh> amichair, http://mail.python.org/pipermail/tutor/2002-November/018828.html
<\sh> amichair, last part is about lists
<amichair> \sh: thanks, but I still can't find how to empty a list or replace its contents, other than a loop which pops elements one by one and then adds new ones one by one... ugly and inefficient.
<amichair> anyway, I'll keep looking...
<\sh> if you want the content of list A in list B, just B=A .. if you need only a couple of values from list A replace with values of list B, loop A and replace B[index A] or whatevetr
<\sh> or of you want the content of list A appended to list B you need to loop as well and B.append(A[index])
<amichair> \sh: that was the original suggestion, but it appears that B=A assigns the reference, not the value
<amichair> which means someone else holding the same original reference will not see the change
<\sh> amichair, oh well...C talking: char *a = "hello"; char *b; b=a ; printf("%c",b[1]); should be "e"...hopefully I'm correct
<amichair> \sh: that looks correct, but the problem is how to pass 'a' to a method, and have the method change "hello" to "yello", and have the pointer outside the method see the change (in python)
<\sh> amichair, the last part of that mail I posted explains what happens.
<\sh> amichair, lists are mutable object, and can be changed inside a method, and the change is visible to the everybody else
<amichair> \sh: it's close, but shows only access to individual elements. so it can be done, but with ugly and inefficient loops :-(
<amichair> I'd expect clearing a list instance to be really basic, as it is in other languages
<amichair> but apparently python is wierd :-)
<\sh> amichair, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314179/ <- this is what the mail said
<amichair> \sh: I don't see this in the link above. but still it modifies only one element
<\sh> empting a list is just as simple: del listA[:] <- which deletes the elements from 0 to end
<amichair> \sh: ah! that's getting closer
<amichair> how strange that it's not a list method!
<amichair> so I can do that, and then maybe append an entire other list, or use slicing (if i understood correctly)
<amichair> \sh: that's a tad ugly, but should work well. thanks!
<\sh> amichair, well...check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/314180/ <-
<\sh> then you can see the diff between call by ref and call by value ;) x=5 \n y=6 \n listB=[x,y]  \n del x \n listB still has [5,6] , but a(listB) where a deletes element 1 from list (del listA[1]) gives print listB ==> [5] only one element left
<amichair> yep, del should do the job (clear the value on the original reference)
<\sh> amichair, yes
<amichair> \sh: thanks
<\sh> amichair, you need to see the differences between "immutable" and "mutable" python types
<\sh> amichair, and you need to be careful: del listB e.g removes the complete object from the python view ;) listB doesn't exists anymore, therefore you can't access the values anymore, but somehow they are still in your memory, and will be GBed in time ;) the fun part starts if you push objects into the list ;)
<\sh> s/GB/GC/
<apachelogger> del is fun indeed :)
<amichair> \sh: sure, I intended to use del listA[:], which does what we think it does :-)
 * apachelogger was puzzled by how python does not want to do what apachelogger told it to :P
<amichair> lol
<amichair> 4 days with python, and I can tell that's it's general attitude :-)
<apachelogger> yup
 * apachelogger never liked snakes anyway
<amichair> apachelogger: what do u like? other than coffee?
<\sh> amichair, http://paste.ubuntu.com/314190/ <- this is really fun ;)
<apachelogger> http://fractalbox.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/python_1.jpg
<apachelogger> I dont like that
<amichair> heh, funny how that came out... from a java dev
<apachelogger> fatnugly beast
 * ghostcube loves snakes
<amichair> (I was actually referring to coffee :-) )
<apachelogger> oh dear amichair got \sh started on a pycoderun
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger hides before he gets eaten by one of them python monsters
 * amichair stares at the ceiling as he slowly backs away towards the door, ready for a sprint
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IckkZVwShd4
<apachelogger> python vs gator
<amichair> holy crap
<amichair> one last bugfix, and I ain't touching python no more
<neversfelde> Riddell: no, it is in staging and upgrades from the official koffice and koffice-kde4 are working fine for me and others. Unfortunately I cannot test upgrades from beta2 because the packages got somehow deleted.
<Riddell> neversfelde: so I should test it and move it to beta backports if it works and remove the copy from experimental
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, do you have beta2 installed?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> amichair: if you are lucky enough if it will explode :D
<amichair> apachelogger: I think that's what caused that crash bug
<amichair> apachelogger: it must have tried to eat too many sources.lists
<apachelogger> hah, greedy thing
<Riddell> neversfelde: no, we'll just have to hope
 * apachelogger recommends watching "Python swallows Deer" on youtube for more information about advanced python programming :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: hope?
 * apachelogger does not consider hope good enough
<Riddell> apachelogger: know anyone with koffice beta 2 installed?
<apachelogger> 2.1 beta2?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> I suppose that can be installed?
<Riddell> how?  the packages have vanished
<ScottK> Do PPA packages live on in the librarian like archive ones do?
<apachelogger> yes they do
<apachelogger> and how did they vanish anyway?
<Riddell> dunno, it's a mystery
<JontheEchidna> I think I have beta2 installed
<JontheEchidna> kword-kde4:
<JontheEchidna>   Installed: 1:2.0.82-0ubuntu1~ppa3
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: groovy, please upgrade to koffice from experimental
<apachelogger> Deleted on 2009-10-29 by Alessandro Ghersi
<JontheEchidna> sure thing
 * apachelogger pokes Lex79 in the eye :P
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: can you test the upgrade to rc1, I expect some problems there
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: better from staging
<Riddell> right, staging
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't be mean to Lex79!
<apachelogger> he was mean to koffice :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> cookies for everyone!
 * JontheEchidna adds staging to his now-uncrashy software-properties-kde
<amichair> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: speaking of which, I just pushed the fix. have fun!
 * apachelogger is going out for socializing
<apachelogger> facebook doesnt cut it
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what does staging mean?
<JontheEchidna> this PPA right here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/
<amichair> ah
<amichair> well, that was a tough buffer. maybe I'll find me a cosmetic bug to fix now :-)
<amichair> buffer/bugger/
<amichair> say, is there gonna be a bugfix marathon or something? tidy things up before the LTS?
<Riddell> the whole cycle should be more focused on bug fixing
<neversfelde> is someone already working on koffice for lucid?
<Riddell> nope
<JontheEchidna> I've not touched koffice
<Riddell> neversfelde: what needs doing that isn't already in that karmic rc package?  merging with debian?
<neversfelde> Riddell: aren't we replacing koffice 1.6 with it?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes, so -kde4 endings should go
<neversfelde> Riddell: and add transitional packages for -kde4?
<Riddell> can do
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/314211/
<JontheEchidna> going for upgrading krita next
<Riddell> humbug
<JontheEchidna> krita went ok here, but I'd still take one more look at the debdiff since I already had --force-overwritten the koffice-data-kde4 package
<neversfelde> I made some mistakes when updating the isntall files for beta1, thats the reason why I merged from debian. I have to leave for a few hours, but can fix this later, if nobody else can do it now.
<amichair> how dows QA working in kubuntu? the wiki page seems to be a placeholder (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/QA)
<Riddell> "hopefully people test stuff and complain loud enough that we hear when it breaks"
<ScottK> That and Riddell and davmor2 test a bazillion ISOs each.
<amichair> oh.
<ScottK> I tried to do some of the netbook ones in the last cycle, but it's mostly them.
<amichair> same for the self-developed components?
<Riddell> amichair: yes
<ghostcube> hi thats the crash file i can save before logoff . i just see the crash report at logout http://pastie.org/690493
<ghostcube> i think its not so helpful
<ghostcube> oh for printer applet this is
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> it looks a bit like the crash caused by sip 4.9
<dpm> Riddell, could you make sure https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-translations gets scheduled when you've got time? I'm about to request the old community session to be unscheduled and I want to make sure we do have a session :)
<Riddell> ghostcube: apt-cache policy python-sip4
<Riddell> dpm: yes I'll do the scheduling tomorrow morning, I believe I have elite scheduling powers
<dpm> Riddell, ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: do you guys want to be around during that?  if so do you have a preferred time?
<ghostcube> Riddell: youst a moment doing apt-get update
<ghostcube> btw is it "safe" to use 4.6 from ppa `
<ghostcube> its in dist-upgrade
<ghostcube> Riddell: 4.9.1-snapshot-20091015-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> ghostcube: It's the experimental PPA.  Of course not.
<Riddell> nothing in experimental is safe
<ghostcube> heh thats why i did it in ""
<ghostcube> whats expected to be broken after :D
<Riddell> I expect it works yes
<ghostcube> is this sip4 to old ?
<ghostcube> ah btw i found out why firefox 3.5.6 isnt using any apturl links in firefox  like getdeb or so
<Riddell> ghostcube: that's the right version of sip4
<ghostcube> Riddell: hmm ok any other things i should try
<ghostcube> this startet after jaunty >> karmic
<ghostcube> nah my webcam bug is back
<ghostcube> ;_(
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/466935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 466935 in linux "No Video Output in Karmic with ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ghostcube> anyone may have the same strange behaviours
<ghostcube> it stoped at update it startet again working with kernel update yesterday
<ghostcube> and stopped again 10 minutes ago after reboot
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: on the 10th, the earliest I could do is 1400 UTC
<amichair> Quintasan|Szel: sure, now what?
<Quintasan|Szel> amichair: works for you?
<Quintasan|Szel> srsly, I always has no major problems but tons of minor ones, in mine case, plasma crashes
<amichair> u mean on the background?
<amichair> right-click, add widget? works
<Quintasan|Szel> nope
<amichair> Quintasan|Szel: tell me what to do, I'll try
<Quintasan|Szel> amichair: this will change your activities settings (if any)
<amichair> that's the advantage of using a vm :-)
<amichair> (I don't care :-) )
<Quintasan|Szel> amichair: zoom out -> configure Plasma -> check both options -> zoom in, add Show Dashboard widget
<Quintasan|Szel> amichair: click it, the try adding microblogging to dashboard
<amichair> Quintasan|Szel: hmmm... when I click the 'show widget dashboard' icon, nothing happens
<Quintasan|Szel> hmm
<Quintasan|Szel> did you check Use separate dashboard in Plasma options?
<amichair> yep, both checkboxes
<amichair> does it matter if it's a livecd?
<Quintasan|Szel> dunno, at least it crashes in mine case
<amichair> btw, I do highly recommend using a vm (I use virtualbox) for recreating issues and checking - u get to check different versions and configurations, can't mess up anything, and fully reproducible
<amichair> u can always go back to a known state (snapshot)
<Quintasan|Szel> I know that however my machine has no support for virtualisation and everything is slooow as slowpoke
<Quintasan|Szel> I will have a new machine with i5 tomorrow or on thursday
<amichair> I used to use virtualbox on a p4, and it was pretty decent
<amichair> Quintasan|Szel: cool!
<Quintasan|Szel> well, I'm happy, using same ol' Athlon 64 is PITA
<amichair> hmm the zoom in icons on one of the desktops are missing, and are shown only when the mouse moves over them, looks like a painting bug
<Quintasan|Szel> whole ZUI is slow for me, guess thats my komputer for you :P
<Quintasan|Szel> even Komputer
<amichair> and it's always zooming into the same one, can't get back to the original (doesn't matter on which zoom button I click)
<amichair> messed up
<amichair> oh well
<neversfelde> Riddell: koffice fixed, I move it to the backports beta ppa, ok?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes please
<neversfelde> Riddell: already done
<Riddell> great
<amik> apachelogger: found a gpg file example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/133937/comments/9. if he made the mistake, anyone can :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133937 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with error " 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 27-28"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<amichair> apachelogger: or better yet, http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg. so *.gpg should definitely be included...
* vorian changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: we are hot | No Todo link! Take a load off! (if you want to take a load off, do not continue reading) | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges | Timelord is GO! Rewrite https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu to reflect this
<ghostcube> question who codet apturl
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> vorian: Please don't mark yourself essential for a spec when you aren't going to be at UDS (unless something changed, in which case, cool).  It makes it impossible to schedule.
<ghostcube> can anyone explain how apturl need to be feeded with links
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> we trying to get this into midori
<vorian> ScottK: whoopsie
<Tscheesy> ghostcube: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<ghostcube> thx
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-10
<Riddell> kde 3 packages are so painful
<Riddell> all that automake yuckyness
<nhandler> apachelogger: Any chance of you changing the details of kubuntu-dev-tools on Launchpad so that it shows up as 'kubuntu-dev-tools' or 'Kubuntu Developer Tools' in bug reports instead of 'Useful tools for Kubuntu developers' ?
<JontheEchidna> KTorrent 3.3 is out, neat.
<JontheEchidna> does soyuz support 3.0 (quilt) yet?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> It supports not dieing if it runs into it, but not actually using it.
<JontheEchidna> meh
<JontheEchidna> dh --with-kde needs translations support anyways.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: This is because it's only been planned for squeeze for a couple of years, so there's no way the LP developers could have anticipated this.
<JontheEchidna> Of course not. :/
<ScottK> We wouldn't even have not crashing if wgrant (a community dev, not Canonical) hadn't worked on it.
<jjesse> was that sarcasm i was sensing?
<JontheEchidna> nooooo :P
<ScottK> jjesse: No more than usual.
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds his fancy ktorrent merge
<jjesse> oooo a fancy merge
<JontheEchidna> fancy? newfangled?
<JontheEchidna> too fancy for LP anyways
<ScottK> Not saying much
<JontheEchidna> With source 3.0 uploads making their way to squeeze, I'd say that "it" will hit the fan shortly, if it hasn't already
<ScottK> Well getting soyuz to not crash is the reason turning on autosync got delayed.
<JontheEchidna> is autosync running yet?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The first pulse is about built
<ScottK> IIRC just ia64 and sparc aren't done.
<jjesse> soyuz is the name of the part of LP that does the building rithg?
 * jjesse can never keep all the names straight
<ScottK> jjesse: Yes.
<ScottK> Popcon says ~900K ubuntu-desktop, 150K kubuntu-desktop, 60K xubuntu-desktop, ~350 kubuntu-desktop-kde3, 125 kubuntu-netbook, 35 lubuntu-desktop.
<ScottK> In absoute terms it doesn't mean anything, but the relative numbers may mean something.
<ScottK> edubuntu ~9200, edubuntu-kde ~2300
<amichair> ScottK: cool stats! where can I see the graphs? interesting to see trends as well
<Mamarok> are the Neon builds in Jaunty still working?
<ghostcube> hullu peoples
<ghostcube> Mamarok: amarok-nightly ?
<Mamarok> yes
<ghostcube> hmm there isnt a karmic repo for it till now afaik
<ghostcube> and so i think they should yes
<Mamarok> since I have a strange report, that guy uses KDE 4.3.0 and the latest was 4.3.2 + Amarok Neon
<Mamarok> same for KDE builds?
<ghostcube> hmm i tried neon on 4.3.2 dont know if this will work in 4.3.30
<ghostcube> boah
<ghostcube> 4.3.0
<ghostcube> anyone can help with apturl maybe its not possible to get it into midori for now
<ghostcube> the wiki things dont help
<wstephenson> hi, i'm installing a kubuntu to fix your bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210878
<ubottu> KDE bug 210878 in general "KNetworkManager crashed while upgrading, when NetworkManager was restarted (Knm::Activatable::deviceUni, compareDevices, activatableLessThan)" [Crash,New]
<wstephenson> and i need a hand configuring kubuntu's grub - it doesn't have a menu.lst file to add/remove os sections
<wstephenson> can i get priority kubuntu n00b assistance?
<ghostcube> woha so u have grub 2
<ghostcube> wait a moment
<jussi01> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Riddell> wstephenson: it's grub 2 which uses grub.cfg
<jussi01> wstephenson: that page has pretty much everything youll need
<wstephenson> is there a gui tool for it?
<ghostcube> oh we have a id for it :|
<ghostcube> wstephenson: if you want an german howto there is one too
<wstephenson> ghostcube: thanks but no
<Riddell> wstephenson: no there's no gui tool
<ghostcube> wstephenson: you can kick it and use grub1 again
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> he doesn't say what he's upgrading from or to
<wstephenson> Riddell: i'll just read the docs and do it by hand
<wstephenson> it's a clean 9.10 install
<Riddell> although the crash is reported in svn1029786 version which is the one from 9.10 (but not the one in kubuntu updates which has fixes for GSM/VPN)
<wstephenson> argh
<wstephenson> can someone check if the bug is reproduceable with the latest version?
<wstephenson> it should be a simple 'restart NM and see if KNM crashes' job
<neversfelde> wstephenson: I'll try it
<neversfelde> wstephenson: it crashes. Do you need the crash report from Dr. Konqui
<wstephenson> neversfelde: if it's the same as at 210878 there's no need
<neversfelde> k
<Riddell> I can't recreate it, although I am using svn1040607 from updates
<neversfelde> Riddell: we need libwv2-4 for koffice in lucid, can you upload it there or should I file a sync bug in launchpad?
<Riddell> neversfelde: if it's in debian then a sync bug is the way to go
<Riddell> and it is my archive admin day today
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, I will do it right now
<ScottK> amichair: popcon.ubuntu.com, but you need to grab a copy of the data periodically as it doesn't hold history.
<amichair> ScottK: too bad, wonder if someone did that and posted nice graphs on their blog or something
<ScottK> Not that I've seen.
<wstephenson> neversfelde: do you have the updated 40607?
<amichair> ScottK: I was actually happy to see the stats, somehow I always assumed kubuntu has a *much* smaller market share than ubuntu... wonder if we're catching up?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> The thing about popcon is it's really hard to tell what it means.
<ScottK> Since it's opt-in, you don't know.
<ScottK> Is there some reason that Kubuntu people would opt-in more or less often than Ubuntu people?
<neversfelde> wstephenson: yes, 0.9~svn1040607
<amichair> ScottK: that would probably only depend on where/how the opt-in occurs. if it's exactly the same in both GUI-wise, the stats can't be too far off
<ScottK> amichair: It's hidden in the advanced tab of the installer.
<amichair> > 1M entries is quiet a sample space... probably very small margin of error (but IANAStatistician)
<amichair> ScottK: and in ubuntu it's hidden in the same place?
<ScottK> amichair: popcon.ubuntu.com is for the Ubuntu repos.
<ScottK> So you have to look at packages you'd find in different flavors to distinguish.
<wstephenson> Riddell: how do i register the kubuntu-updates repo?
 * wstephenson really should use *buntu for a month or 2 for some competitor analysis, he is clueless
<Riddell> wstephenson: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Riddell> or through kpackagekit in system settings
<wstephenson> ok, upgrading
<amichair> what's the distinction between wishlist-priority bugs and 'wishes' with low/medium/high priority? do wishlists not have priorities themselves?
<wstephenson> Riddell, neversfelde: ok, crashes here too.
<Riddell> wstephenson: doing what?  upgrading to that PPA?
<wstephenson> Riddell: KNM crashes on NM restart after upgrading from that PPA
<wstephenson> just not on opensuse...
<wstephenson> Riddell: plasma-networkmanagement seems not to depend on network-manager-[vpnc|openvpn|pptp], which its VPN plugins require to work.
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> yes restarting network manager kills it
<Riddell> wstephenson: hum, we don't even have those in main, I wonder why not
<wstephenson> Riddell: i started with a ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop on top of it, and that had the vpn NM plugins - is that a different main?
<wstephenson> (they weren't installed by default but they were in the repo, i only added the kubuntu ppa to the default repos)
<Riddell> wstephenson: network-manager-[vpnc|openvpn|pptp] are all in universe, which is enabled by default but indicates that it's unsupported
<Riddell> it seems like something we'd want by default
<Riddell> although they do all seem to depend on Gnome GUI libraries
<wstephenson> they are in the default opensuse repo
<wstephenson> ah, then they haven't split the plugins up into the server plugin and the gnome UI plugin.
<neversfelde> Riddell: there is already a sync request for wv2 from ScottK bug 477877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477877 in wv2 "Sync wv2 0.4.1.dfsg-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477877
<wstephenson> eg we have NetworkManager, NetworkManager-openvpn, NetworkManager-gnome, NetworkManager-openvpn-gnome, NetworkManager-kde, Networkmanager-openvpn-kde etc
<Riddell> neversfelde: he's a fast one so he is
<neversfelde> :)
<wstephenson> Riddell: also the dbus policy perms for pptp appear to be globally wrong in *buntu, NetworkManager can't call the VPN plugin to ask it if it needs secrets
<ghostcube> neversfelde: no support today ? hehe you may can help with apturl
<neversfelde> ghostcube: I know nothing about that
<ghostcube> damn :)
<amichair> why is plasma-desktop reading from the disk every  2-4 refreshes of iotop?
<Dario_Andres> Hi, does anyone know which package contains the debug symbols for the folderview widget ?
<Dario_Andres> (/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_folderview.so)
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: it's from kdebase as I remember so kdebase-dbg
<Dario_Andres> oh, right that it is on kdebase-apps... thanks Riddell :)
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: do you have an opinion on use of apport vs drkonqi?  we're considering not using apport during the next development cycle
<Dario_Andres> nice timing as we are currently discussing how to reduce the duplicate noise that drkonqi is currently causing on bugs.kde.org :-\
<Dario_Andres> If I could somehow improve the duplicate handling on the application itself I would say go for it,
<Dario_Andres> it would surely reduce your work on upstream(kde) crashes... and , if it is done properly, it shouldn't affect bugs.kde.org triagers too much
<Riddell> Dario_Andres: do duplicates handling in drkonqi?
<Riddell> I'm not sure how that would work, surely it has to be done by the bug tracker
<Dario_Andres> DrKonqi implements a list of possible duplicates that the users can check and suggest as duplicates or   say that the new crash should be attached to an existant report (kde4.4)
<Dario_Andres> but people do not read to much and tend to be lazy....
<Dario_Andres> + including ~useless~ descriptions... that results in too much noise for devs and triagers
<Dario_Andres> we are currently working in order to ~force~ the user to check for duplicates (and improve the possible duplicate list, so users will have to check less reports)
<Dario_Andres> + forcing the users to include "meaningful" descriptions/data
<Dario_Andres> I'm also currently considering to disable DrKonqi for some KDE4.3 versions.... (so users need to report the crashes manually)
<Riddell> you mean for 4.3.4?
<Dario_Andres> no, for older versions
<Dario_Andres> so the only way to implement that is on the bugzilla server....
<Dario_Andres> I have some patch ideas and I have contacted mattr.... but I'm not really sure if it is possible to implement
<amichair> is there any software-properties bug you guys would like me to look at in particular?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I think you pretty much fixed all the major/well-known bugs a few days ago :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I still see a few tens of bugs :-(
<JontheEchidna> a lot of those are for software-properties-gtk
<JontheEchidna> oh, bug 350017 would be nice to have fixed. (reimplement find best server so it doesn't make it crash)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350017 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplicationPrivate::dispatchEnterLeave()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350017
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yeah, too bad there's no tagging or standard way to write that, it's confusing
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok, I'll take a look
<neversfelde> if I add new Replaces: or Conflicts: after merging, does it need to be mentioned in the changelog?
<JontheEchidna> that bug description could use some work; I'll edit it
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: yes, I add those as new changes rather than listing them as remaining changes
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh, there are also a bunch related to i18n, but I think apachelogger is working on them
<amichair> JontheEchidna: but crashes are more interesting :-)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thanks
 * apachelogger is not working on i18n anymore
<apachelogger> sp needs revised internals to make i18n work reliably
<apachelogger> ghostcube: me did apturl
<apachelogger> nhandler: why me, it's always me
<apachelogger> amichair: looking into .gpg
<apachelogger> right
<amichair> apachelogger: good morning :-)
<apachelogger> amichair: http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg
<apachelogger> is the signing of http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release
<apachelogger> no key here
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> can we please accept that .gpg is no valid file ending for keys and move on
<amichair> apachelogger: how about the one before it? I've seen others too
<apachelogger> they are wrong
<apachelogger> if you feel that .gpg should be valid for keys then go report a bug with the freedesktop.org shared mime database
<apachelogger> until then standards imply that .gpg nor .pgp is a valid ending for keys
<amichair> apachelogger: I don't care. but unless u can make the world change it's ways, it might be better to provide a useful gui :-/
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> via
<apachelogger> the
<apachelogger> standard
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with sp
<apachelogger> nor kdelibs
<apachelogger> but everything with the freedesktop.org shared mime database
<apachelogger> that is where .gpg should be added to the endings of key files and not enywhere else
<amichair> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> good :)
 * apachelogger sips tea and hands amichair a cookie 
<amichair> apachelogger: that's good enough for me!
<amichair> JontheEchidna: should I ignore everything the reporter said? it doesn't like like he was doing what he said he was doing.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: for the "find best server" crash?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ya. even his correction seems out of place
<ghostcube> apachelogger: you did apturl ?
<ghostcube> can you may help to get it working in midori
<apachelogger> I have no clue what midori is
<apachelogger> sounds like something fance though
<apachelogger> fancy even
<amichair> isn't it an alcoholic beverage?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: pretty much. Basically if you re-enable the find best server button and try to use it you'll get a lovely crash or at least a pretty funky looking dialog
<JontheEchidna> an example of QA fail
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whatever happened to jwisser?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<apachelogger> :(
<ghostcube> eh ? midori is opnsource browse4r
<ghostcube> on webkit gtk port
<ghostcube> #midori is the channel
<apachelogger> http://www.midori-world.com/
<ghostcube> http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html
<amichair> JontheEchidna: speaking of, it looks like nobody tried running sp-kde in non-ascii locale - it crashes and/or corrupts sources.list in various exciting ways...
<apachelogger> ghostcube: if it was KDE based ... you'd have to do nothing :P
<apachelogger> ghostcube: anhyhow, you basically just need an url/uri handler that forwards the URI to apturl
<apachelogger> ah just the man
<apachelogger> jwisser: ahoy!
<jwisser> apachelogger: Good morning! Sorry I haven't been around. What an I do for you?
<apachelogger> there is some nice dude on the kubuntu-devel mailing list who offered to contribute in promotion, so I though that you might want to make him a general marketing minion :D
<ghostcube> apachelogger: yeah we did a code snippet but apturl-kde tells us ascii codec cant encode string
<jwisser> apachelogger: Shiny. ::grumbles:: Does this mean I have to join a new mailing list?
<apachelogger> jwisser: well, it is low traffic, but in general it makes sense to be subscribed there, since about everything about the project goes there
<apachelogger> if it ends up on some mailing list at all
<apachelogger> ghostcube:
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ghostcube: more information please :)
<ghostcube> hehe i thought this would be the next post
<ghostcube> if you have a bit time you can join #midori
<ghostcube> the devs are there too
<jwisser> apachelogger: All right, I'll join. In the meantime, does he have an email address?
<apachelogger> jwisser: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-November/003516.html
<apachelogger> ghostcube: I dont :P
<ghostcube> hehe so i may bring the dev in here eh ?
<apachelogger> I dont have time
 * apachelogger needs to leave for exam in a bit
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> hmmm is this not the wrong url deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<ghostcube> isnt it backports ?
<Riddell> ghostcube: I changed it to updates, it shouldn't have been backports
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> ehm Riddell qt or kde 4.3.3 i meant kde 4.3.3
<ghostcube> the docu on kubuntu.org its a bit confuing or is it only me ?
<ghostcube> nm
<ghostcube> boah iam stupid
<JontheEchidna> sweet, doing a debuild -nc with dh7 doesn't make cmake go through installing everything again
<JontheEchidna> (if a build failed during the final package building, etc)
<Riddell> there are times when you want it to do that though (in which case you have to edit debian/debhelper or whatever it is)
<JontheEchidna> maybe it would redo all that if you edited something like that?
<Tm_T> hmh, asked in bit wrong channel, so repeat in here: do we have blueprint or wikipage or anything about reasons why KHTML is not enough, as in what doesn't work
<Tm_T> and perhaps what is needed from replacement solution
<Tm_T> I'm stuck with several browsers myself and would like to be useful while trying to find out which is working best in KDE
<Riddell> something that works with complex websites like slashdot and which is sufficiently integrated with KDE
<JontheEchidna> webkitkde looks promising, the webkitkde library (not the kpart... yet) is in kdereview
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, ok, what doesn't work in slashdot? I know there's been issues with google mail and facebook in some cases
<rgreening> Riddell: maybe arora with new qt4.6 might cut it this time around....
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: no, it's already in kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> oh. cool!
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: and Kpart seems to work reasonably with Konqueror too
<rgreening> qt4.6 with qt webkit brings java support (which was missing from 4.5 and hence our version of arora)
 * Sput thinks arora needs to get at least a decent way to open PDF files and stuff that doesn't require saving them somewhere first
<rgreening> Sput: yes.. some nicer mime handling would be awesome
<Sput> not sucking in plasma when invoked via xdg-open would help too :)
<rgreening> Sput: I think that's a qt webkit issue though...
<Tm_T> rgreening: Sput: I have Qt 4.6 and Arora built with it, what should I test?
<Sput> thats right now my biggest culprits with it
<Sput> Tm_T: well, click on a PDF or another file type, I'd expect okular to open, instead I get a download box
<Sput> which is *really* annoying
<yuriy> facebook works better in Konqueror than it does in Arora actually, except for some crashes which might be fixed in 4.3.3
<rgreening> Tm_T: java plugin support... see if java (not javascript) works
<JontheEchidna> facebook is slooow in konqueror w/ khtml
<rgreening> yuriy: really? I found the opposite...
<Sput> and if I click a link in quassel or elsewhere, it's opened in arora, but it stays in the background and plasma's launch indicator spins for half a minute
<Tm_T> rgreening: hmm, I cannot remember seeing java in sites I use, have an example?
<Sput> other than that, the webkit stuff works for me (trunk of both qt and arora)
<rgreening> Tm_T: asobrain (gaming site) try settlers of catan
<Tm_T> roger
<yuriy> rgreening: really, facebook doesn't work very well in ANY browser, but last i tried FF worked better than Konqi which worked a little better than Arora, but crashed reprodicibly
<Tm_T> yuriy: what doesn't work?
 * Tm_T thinks we really need a wikipage listing these issues etc
<Sput> facebook seems to work fine in arora
<yuriy> Tm_T: don't remember exactly, but some of the ajaxy things would just not show up sometimes
<Sput> so do the google apps
<Sput> (which I use)
<rgreening> arora handles gmail better than konq
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice if the webkit kpart was ready for 10.04, then we wouldn't have to change default browsers at all
<Sput> in fact I haven't had any trouble with any webpage in arora trunk
<Sput> it's just the missing KDE integration which makes it a sub-par experience
<Sput> I'd try rekonq, but that crashes on startup :)
<yuriy> I think I may be the only one, but Arora has been mostly a disappointment for me
<JontheEchidna> rekonq is pretty cool, I must say. A bit young though
<rgreening> we can probably get shtylman to help add more kde'isms to arora :)
<rgreening> haha
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hmm, I'll see if there's known rough spots with Kpart to addition of my simple tests
<rgreening> yuriy: I think early arora was an issue. But I have been using it religiously and no issues on my system.
<rgreening> qt 4.5 though...
<Tm_T> I have rottening hardware so I get some random issues... needs couple times tested
<Sput> yeah, just make arora integrate better (or at all) with KDE, at least concerning the things that are really annoying... mime type handling, launch feedback, kget support, stuff like that
<Tm_T> Sput: or get Konqueror working better with pages?
<Sput> or that
<Tm_T> I would love to see both, actually
<Sput> but tbh, I don't expect KHTML getting up to par with the current web anytime soon :/
<Sput> I really like konqueror as a browser
<Sput> but it fails on more and more pages
<Sput> can't even watch youtube videos properly because it insists showing a stamp-sized flash window
<JontheEchidna> with the webkit KPart we wouldn't have to give up konqueror
<Tm_T> Sput: well, as said, you can use webkit with Konqueror too, just isn't ready for everyones use, but getting there
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: indeed
<Sput> Tm_T: sure, if that's working properly, I'm fine with that :)
<Sput> I'm really being pragmatic when it comes to browsers :)
<JontheEchidna> which would be a plus in many ways. The least of which being that we don't have to integrate an entire app with KDE while at the same time keeping the status-quo UI-wise
<Sput> I'd be glad if someone properly integrated webkit properly in konqueror
<Tm_T> duno why but many wikis work "lighter" (well, only feeling, I havent done any measurements) with khtml, I wonder if it's just khtml not doing everything (:
<Tm_T> Sput: properly?
<Sput> well, e.g. it could remember that I've set it to "show in webkit kpart" :)
<Tm_T> Sput: it can, if you set it so
<JontheEchidna> you have to change KDE's mimetype handling for it to stick
<Sput> didn't work last time I tried
<Sput> also it randomly didn't even offer the option until being restarted
<Tm_T> Sput: ah, when was that?
<Sput> can't compile webkit-kpart currently since it collides with kdelibs, so I can't try now :)
<Sput> dunno, few months ago
<Tm_T> Sput: ok, I'm running "current trunk" so we'll see if it applies here
<Sput> yeah I'm too
<Sput> but no webkit-kpart, since it conflicts with the lib that just went into kdelibs
<Tm_T> Sput: and all that has been building fine here all the time btw, what issue you have?
<Sput> should be fixed soon enough, I hope
<Sput> libkdewebkit.so is in kdelibs now
<Tm_T> and?
<Sput> so it shouldn't be installed by webkit-kpart anymore
<Tm_T> yeah, though it's same but yeah
<Sput> yeah, prolly just a build system fix
<Sput> but bad timing as I cannot try currently :)
<Sput> my package manager complains loudly about file collisions, and I don't really feel like turning that off :)
<Tm_T> Sput: have to add check to kpart build, which kdelibs one have, and that'll fix it
<Sput> would be great
<Sput> and appreciated :)
<Tm_T> I believe it's left there to make it usable with older kdelibs too so it won't go away just yet, but check if it's needed would do it, hmmmmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you want us to discuss https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-bug-triage-policy at UDS ?  do you plan to write it as a spec sometime?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the spec wiki page is pretty much done
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidBugTriagePolicy
<Riddell> is empty
<JontheEchidna> where did it go...
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/BugTriagePolicyLucid
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> that's what people get for making up wiki page schemeas without asking me for authorisation :)
<skreech> Riddell: Kobby has an open infinote server up if you would like to use it at UDS
<Riddell> skreech: I take it kobby still doesn't work with the obby server used by ubuntu?
<skreech> It's not intended to I think but I can ask. Obby is engineering a new more flexible forward thinking protocol
<skreech> Kobby is intended to use that one
<skreech> I'll see if there is a plugin for Obbyx protocol though
<Riddell> rgreening: does kubuntu-lucid-touchpad-config need a session at UDS?
<Riddell> you seem to have the spec already written so is there anything to discuss?
<wstephenson> Riddell: ooh, a touchpad config?
<wstephenson> that's something we want to do soon as well.
<rgreening> Riddell: I took a stab at the spec... doesn't necessarily mean it's all covered or agreed though.. JontheEchidna, what do you think? Since you have been working with the author of the tp config kcm module
<wstephenson> we could cooperate.
<Riddell> looks like it needs a UI design.  I don't know what the technical limitations are (spec mentions xinput)
<rgreening> wstephenson: initially, I have planned to write a seperate app, though it looks like there is a KDE one ported to now use xinput, trhough not yet upstreamed to KDE...
<wstephenson> ok, so not using that old libqsynaptics then
<JontheEchidna> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kcm_touchpad?content=113335 <- the app in question
<rgreening> we could colab on ideas...
<wstephenson> that's the one we're packagaing atm
<JontheEchidna> the spec here still mentions making our own: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Specs/LucidTouchpadConfigKDE
<JontheEchidna> perhaps it needs updated?
<rgreening> I think we prob should still discuss at UDS. Riddell, if the app linked above can get upstreamed to KDE< then that would be our goal. If it cannot, then we should write something we can upstream to KDE.
<wstephenson> gotta dash now, but i'll keep an eye on it
<Riddell> rgreening: ok will do
 * rgreening hopes we can assist auther in getting the package suitable for upstream into KDE
<JontheEchidna> well, it's too late for 4.4 for upstreaming. But on a comment lower down he does say he has interest in getting it into KDE
<Riddell> I don't even know what needs configuring, my touchpad works fine :)
<rgreening> Riddell: advanced options, multi-touch, sensitivity, you name it...
 * JontheEchidna whips up a kcm-touchpad package for revu
<rgreening> Riddell: for 90% it prob works ok. ... the other 10%, not so much... and having the ability to fine tune would be useful...
<rgreening> also, being able to enable or disable the virtual scrollbar in the tp, and even to enable/disable it for when typing is configuarble...
<rgreening> oh, has anyone used daisy plasma applet.. its awesome
<Riddell> jussi01: you'll be attending Kubuntu themed sessions at UDS?
<apachelogger> Riddell: all implemented
<apachelogger> besides, dr. konqi does not have a whole lot with bug triage to do TBH
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's implemented?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the bug triage policy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna and started applying the changes some days ago
<apachelogger> actually, JontheEchidna did, I just tried to move stuff into the right packages :D
<Quintasan> oh hi
<ulysses__> Lucid Lynx works \o/ (in Virtualbox)
<Quintasan> well, I'm getting back to work when I get my new machine, that would be this Thursday, I assume that deploying a working evn will take less than 2 hours :P
<JontheEchidna> plasma is quite crashy in lucid, due to Qt 4.6. I'll assume that it'll away in KDE 4.4
<JontheEchidna> but then again it's pre-alpha :P
<Quintasan> Qt 4.6 is out?
<JontheEchidna> 4.6 beta
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> hmm just wondering, what's the point of adding my microblogs to Akonadi?
<Riddell> jussi01, shtylman: I included you in an e-mail, gmail doesn't like my mail server so check your spam if you havn't got it
<Quintasan> Could not install kde-i18n-ru 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 on mailing list -> I guess it's an overwrite issue once more (russian errors FTW!)
<ScottK> skreech and Riddell: I asked and we'll be using the older obby at UDS, so no Kobby.
<Quintasan> :/
<jussi01> Riddell: which email?
<Riddell> jussi01: "Team Kubuntu"
<jussi01> Ahh, yeah, I got it, thanks!
<jussi01> ScottK: :(
<Riddell> jussi01: did it arrive in your inbox or in your spam?
<jussi01> inbox
<Riddell> oh good, maybe google likes my server now
<ScottK> jussi01: The inifinote stuff doesn't exist except in Karmic, so I think it's reasonable so people still on earlier releases can play.
<jussi01> ScottK: is there a version of Kobby that plays with that obby?
<maco> Riddell: i think "Kubuntu Krew" makes more sense :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the docs will be still translated in LP or we are moving with them somewhere else?
<maco> jussi01: afaik, kobby is only for the new libinfity version
 * Quintasan would like to get to upstream translators
<maco> shtylman: :P
<ScottK> jussi01: No
<ScottK> Need to use Gobby still
<jussi01> :(
<Mamarok> what command tells me the distro version?
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<maco> Mamarok: lsb_elease -a
 * maco puts an r in there
<Mamarok> thx
<skreech> ScottK: Ok cool thanks
<Mamarok> thx maco
<Mamarok> and jussi01, of course :)
<jussi01> :D
<skreech> rgreening_: Daisy?
<jussi01> Riddell: RE: kubuntu themed, Yes, as long as they fit around my community and ubuntu studio stuff.
<jussi01> My community stuff is number one though.
<skreech> Quintasan: I think that KDE 4.4 is shipping late so that Qt 4.6 will be out
<Quintasan> skreech: rgreening propably means that Daisy plasmoid available in repositories, it's a launcher plasmoid
<skreech> ok :-)
<rgreening_> ya
<rgreening_> I set it up linear and using mach (MAC) stype...
<rgreening_> s/stype/style
<Quintasan> and it looks awful :S
<ScottK> skreech and Quintasan: KDE 4.4 requires Qt 4.6.
<skreech> I know but as I recall the KDE 4.4 release was pushed back to accomodate the release of Qt 4.6
<Quintasan> I'm looking forward to KDE 4.4, if 4.3 is uber good then 4.4 will rock the world :D
<skreech> or at least the cradle that holds the world
<Tm_T> also with KDE 4.4, we should have usable Akonadi AND Nepomuk or we don't get all use of it
 * Tm_T is not sure what's the situation with Karmic
<Tm_T> are those working in Karmic?
<JontheEchidna> in karmic you can install the sesame backend and then make a symlink then you'll get a nepomuk server
<JontheEchidna> nothing really uses akonadi yet in 4.3
<Tm_T> roger
<Quintasan> what's the status of virtuoso backend?
<JontheEchidna> Word is somebody at Debian is packaging virtuoso, so it should be ready for 4.4
<Quintasan> IIRC we can't include sesame cause of Java, right?
<JontheEchidna> right. way too big/the backend is non-free by Debian standards
<JontheEchidna> Debian/Ubuntu standards
<Tm_T> hmm, how it is non-free?
<Quintasan> I'm missing a tool to backup your Nepomuk and Akonadi database
<JontheEchidna> distributes binaries without source code
<Quintasan> It's easy to forget to copy the .kde dir before formatting and after this I'm like "ohshi- I lost all my tags"
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: hmmm, the backend contains binary-only ?
<JontheEchidna> some of the java bits are binary-only
<Tm_T> interesting
<JontheEchidna> it would take a feat of packaging to get the source and make it all build. Out of Debian, Kubuntu and Fedora nobody managed to be able to package it in an acceptable manner
<Quintasan> How come I have no Kubuntu stickers? Unacceptable!
<skreech> Tm_T: Virtuoso ?
<Quintasan> skreech: backend for Nepomuk database
<Quintasan> skreech: by default we provide redland which consumes even 90% of CPU for some users, quite strange I must say
<JontheEchidna> by default we have no nepomuk, and nepomuk refuses to run if it sees redland
<Tm_T> Quintasan: it's heavy in every way
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: really? I think it works for me :P
<Quintasan> so basically redland is a PITA
<Sput> I think they made it fail only recently
<rgreening> Quintasan: daisy looks ok, once you config things... see my desktop pic.. http://imagebin.ca/view/jyKdN5Ob.html
<Quintasan> hell, all ninjas are going to turn into apachelogger?
<Quintasan> serouisly, wtf
<Quintasan> rgreening: you're lucky enough to have black oxygen :P
<Tm_T> Quintasan: er?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: Oxygen without desktop effects is dark blue. My radeon sucks at effects so I'm stuck with air :P
 * JontheEchidna finds Oxywin's non-composite panel to be better than air's
<Tm_T> I use neither of those
<rgreening> Im using oxyglass atm
<JontheEchidna> My desktop: http://imagebin.ca/view/SRTXbCRn.html
<JontheEchidna> I haz an autohidden panel at the bottom with fancytasks in it
<JontheEchidna> I would use the fancypanel containment it ships with but it looks crap without compositing
<ScottK> To see my desktop, just look at a default install.
 * ScottK doesn't really change it.
<Tm_T> I wonder what I have from default...
<_StefanS_> evening
<Tm_T> hi
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: why is everyone turning into apachelogger?
<apachelogger> doesn't find that a bad thing really :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I wonder what "turning into apachelogger" even means
<apachelogger> well, becoming the ultimate form of kubuntu ninja I suppose :P
<_StefanS_> Is anyone else experiencing segfaults from knetworkmanager, plasma and kopete when logging out?
<rgreening> _StefanS_: you got the facbook plugin enabled in kopete? that may be why.. was for me
<_StefanS_> hmm ok
<neversfelde> meh, why did I ever got in touch with koffice :D
<_StefanS_> gotta check that
<_StefanS_> what about knetworkmanager, any clues?
<neversfelde> I love it FTFBS again
<rgreening> dunno
<_StefanS_> hmm damn..
<_StefanS_> it worked before final release :D
<apachelogger> neversfelde: why do you make it ftbfs? :(
<apachelogger> poor thing
<_StefanS_> ick!
<_StefanS_> i dont feel like wiping my kde config
<neversfelde> apachelogger: you are right, I have to be a nice KDE user and than it will build again
<apachelogger> karma is everything
<apachelogger> ghostcube: pong
<neversfelde> hehe
<ghostcube> apachelogger: hi
<ghostcube> can u may join #midori
<Quintasan> hmm, nice display bug
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/jpShOVj.html
<JontheEchidna> ^That one is fixed in Qt 4.6
<Quintasan> hmm Oxyglass is nice
<Quintasan> s/glass/win
<apachelogger> sebas: does KDE have a written down policy about not bumping Qt requirement in bug fix releases?
<apachelogger> Qt version that is
<sebas> not that I know, we just don't do that ;)
<sebas> not major version, anyway
<apachelogger> sebas: k :)
<ScottK> Pretty much what I guessed.
<Sput> current knetworkmanager needs Qt 4.6 too
<Sput> the applet at least
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: you should move the "Could not install kde-i18n-ru 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1" thread to kubuntu-users I suppose
<ScottK> We'll have 4.6 for Lucid, so no problem.
<apachelogger> not exactly a screw up, KDE 3 and KDE 4 localization are just mutually exclusive
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: That or just fix it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that would mean fixing it for all languages
<apachelogger> "fixing"
<apachelogger> we are talking PPA here
<ScottK> I don't mind if he does that.
<apachelogger> also, that fix would trigger updates for everyone, even those that do not even have that problem
<apachelogger> which makes me mind :P
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: The Doctor thinks that Kubuntu is awesome | No Todo link! Take a load off! (if you want to take a load off, do not continue reading) | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges | Timelord is GO! Rewrite https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu to reflect this
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe add pix to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved ?
<apachelogger> for every section
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger is also last step of a support carrier :D
<apachelogger> them fancy claydoh always comes up with weird stuff :D
<apachelogger> txwikinger: you might want to write something for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Testing you can use https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Support or https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development as template structure and what to write :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: world if going to be err.. difficult when we all gonna be apacheloggers :P
<apachelogger> yeah, everyone being stubborn and cynical might end badly :P
<Quintasan> I vote that https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald members get t-shirts with "I <3 Harald" printed on front side
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ^
<apachelogger> get that going right away
<apachelogger> Quintasan pays :P
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> my $70 of allowance wont be enough :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<Quintasan> hey, did you have stepmania tournament on UDS? :P
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: should we merge also oxygen-icons ? http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/oxygen-icons/debian/control
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Lex79> k
<skreech> Quintasan: I know i was just asking if we would be doing Virtuoso by default?
<ScottK> Probably not by default (won't fit on the CD).
<skreech> hw big is virtuoso ?
<yuriy> ScottK: we don't already have redland on the CD?
<ScottK> Do we?
 * ScottK doesn't recall
<neversfelde> apachelogger: my karma is not good enough
<neversfelde> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/315404/
<skreech> lol
<skreech> Is the Timelord pdf supposed to be that marked up?
<neversfelde> probably someone can help me with this, same package builds in a karmic pbuilder
<yuriy> ScottK: I don't know, but if so, and virtuoso is stable, replacing it would make sense
<ScottK> yuriy: Agreed.
<Quintasan> ScottK: we do have redland by default, and as JontheEchidna mentioned it refuses to work when it sees redland :/
 * ScottK nods
<Quintasan> I mean Nepomuk refues to work
<Quintasan> urgh, just two more days, endure, endure, endure
<smarter> JontheEchidna: Is the coding style used in kubuntu-notification-helper yours?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: pretty much. harald did the Event class though
<smarter> because I absolutely hate it :P
<Quintasan> :O
<smarter> or rather, the brackets positioning in if/else and the spaces in parentheses thing
<JontheEchidna> I would not be against changing it
 * apachelogger agrees with smarter!
<smarter> I must be too used to read KDE-style code but my brain just hurts when I read that :p
 * yuriy is curious -- could start a fun bracket flame war!
<apachelogger> way too many spaces
<Quintasan> I knew apachelogger would pop out
<smarter> oh, great, I'm not alone :)
<smarter> hey apachelogger
<smarter> (hey everyone even ;))
<apachelogger> smarter: I am all for implementing kde code style :D
<smarter> okay
 * apachelogger hands smarter a cookie and a hug for the way
 * smarter uses the magic kdelibs-astyle command
<yuriy> I thought kde code style was "use whatever the guy who wrote the original code was using"
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: not sure how to put this but it seems they fired you :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: /tmp/buildd/koffice-2.0.91/debian/tmp//usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en
<smarter> yuriy: well, it's more the kdelibs coding style: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Kdelibs_Coding_Style
<smarter> apachelogger: thanks for the virtual cookie and hug :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I am pretty sure our docs are actually in /kde/ and not /kde4/
<JontheEchidna> I copied the parenthesis style from the kded module I ripped off for this :P
<smarter> Quintasan: of course he'd pop out, he's a ninja
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, I changed that in koffice-doc.install and it builds correctly in a karmic pbuilder
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> if
<apachelogger> we did merge pkg-kde-tools yet
<apachelogger> that merge might have gone very wrong
<neversfelde> I greped /usr/share/doc/kde4 fpr hours now and there is nothing about it in the install files anymore
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that particular kded had all weird structure everywhere :P
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  and where is our kubotu? :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what does the buildlog say
<apachelogger> do they get make install'd to /kde4/ or /kde/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask the jussi01
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh, it is long, what should I search there
<neversfelde> would you have a look at it?
<apachelogger> urly plz
 * apachelogger needs to finish sipping his tea before going to bed anyway
<yuriy> hmm i like the kdelibs guidelines too
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I can send it via mail
<neversfelde> ?
<Quintasan> hell, if OOP is basic knowledge of cpp then I'm master of the universe
<apachelogger> neversfelde: oh, it fails on your machine?
<apachelogger> sure mail is fine
<apachelogger> I suppose
<neversfelde> apachelogger: on the way
<apachelogger> neversfelde: looks like a bad merge to me
<neversfelde> apachelogger: bad merge of koffice?
<apachelogger> of whatever package contains whatever mk file included in koffice's rules
<neversfelde> so pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> if that is what is used
<neversfelde> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<neversfelde> who merged that?
 * apachelogger branches branch
<apachelogger> hm
<neversfelde> Riddell: ?
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Riddell: please use the packaging branch, and please use the packaging when merging (i.e. merge from the imported git branch on lp)
<apachelogger> and please unbreak
 * apachelogger needs to go to bed and can not merge upload with branch and branch with debian git branch and fix issue in 1 minute :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I'll ping Riddell tomorrow
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> 2300 cet
<apachelogger> time for bed
<apachelogger> nigthies
<neversfelde> n8
<yuriy> what do you guys think of this? http://apaku.wordpress.com/2009/11/10/dont-install-ubuntu-9-10-if-you-want-a-stable-kdevelop
<JontheEchidna> it's not like kdevelop3 is maintained
<yuriy> i've been building it from trunk, so that beta, while it seemed nice to have on first thought, has been quite useless
<Quintasan> you are using kdevelop4? I though it's not ready for serious development
<JontheEchidna> neither is kdevelop3 tbh. All projects fail to build because its unmaintained
<smarter> kdevelop4 is the best thing ever
<Quintasan> I was using vim all the time but I think it's time to start learning KDE programming so I want to switch to something more KDE oriented :P
<smarter> going back to kate and non-semantic highlight is almost painful once you're used to it :p
<nhandler> apachelogger: Because I didn't realize that Kubuntu Members were set as the maintainer (should this really be the case?) and able to update the data
<Quintasan> urgh, I thought Qt apps == KDE apps but ofc it's not true
<Quintasan> So I need to learn Qt first?
<yuriy> Quintasan: it's not ready, but it's very nice. the code browsing is incredible, but make system/project management needs a lot of work which won't be done for the first release, and there are some crashes which are getting fixed
<yuriy> i'm not really using it, just trying to every few days and then going back to kate/vim/VS2008
<JontheEchidna> Also, turns out I reported the kdevelop crash in question over a month ago. It was promptly closed as a packaging bug because he couldn't reproduce it.
<Quintasan> urgh, looks like I really need to get OOP tutorial done, while Hello world is easy the second one produces a mindfuck for me :P
 * Sput oscillates between KDevelop4 and Qt Creator
<Sput> haven't decided yet which one I like more
<Sput> also creator is kinda unstable currently
<yuriy> the big plus for Qt Creator is the integrated designer
<Quintasan> hmm, I get the main.cpp code but the rest is PITA
<yuriy> Quintasan: the rest is the fun stuff ;)
<Sput> yuriy: meh, could care less if it pops up in a separate window or not
<Sput> it's the same thing either way
<yuriy> well then, there is no big plus for Qt Creator ;) other than that it's released and "stable"
<Quintasan> oh well, almost midnight
<Quintasan> time for me
<Quintasan> night everyone
<Sput> yuriy: I like the UI better than KDev's, but the latter has a much better editor
<Sput> creator has better debugger integration
<Sput> they should just fusionate :)
<yuriy> Sput: debugging was pretty buggy in KDev3, havne't had a chance to try it in 4 yet
<shtylman> once you have semantic highlighting.... you never wanna go back
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-11
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> amichair: pong
<amichair> JontheEchidna: regarding the ping test, what is the desired presentation? other than the progress bar, there's the text on top - what sould it show?
<JontheEchidna> the "find best server" thing?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yep
<amichair> JontheEchidna: got it working, but with all the messed up commented code, I'm not sure what was intended to be displayed
<JontheEchidna> I've actually never seen that work. Ideally it should show the text, progress bar and at the end automagically select the best server without crashing and/or spewing tons of nonsense out to konsole
<JontheEchidna> perhaps the name of the server it is trying?
<JontheEchidna> dunno really
<amichair> does it work in gtk?
<JontheEchidna> probably. I doubt they'd let something like that slip through
<amichair> I wish we could say the same about kubuntu :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<JontheEchidna> hopefully we can change that
<amichair> ok, I'll try to see what they do and copy that
<amichair> JontheEchidna: but at least we've got progress :-)
<amichair> amichair: (pun intended)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<jussi01> hrm, lovely, a not very verbose error from apt..
<jussi01> Registering documents with scrollkeeper...
<jussi01> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jussi01>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-opengl-dev_4%3a4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<jussi01> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tm_T> that's error from dpkg, try using it directly with some additional debug option
<jussi01> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libqt4-opengl-dev:
<jussi01>  libqt4-opengl-dev depends on libqt4-opengl (= 4:4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1~ppa1); however:
<jussi01>   Package libqt4-opengl is not configured yet.
<jussi01>  libqt4-opengl-dev depends on libqt4-dev (= 4:4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1~ppa1); however:
<jussi01>   Package libqt4-dev is not configured yet.
<jussi01> curious.
<jussi01> simple apt-get install -f fixed it, but still, that shoudlnt happen.
<jussi01> hrm, jockey-kde not working on this machine.. :/
<jussi01> loads, finds the driver, but no istall when button clicked. (yes, package cache is up to date)
<jussi01> jockey-gtk works fine though.
 * jussi01 sighs at: http://imagebin.ca/view/EayMIDu.html
<jussi01> there should be something telling the user what to install there.
<jussi01> that message is mostly useless.
<apachelogger> nhandler: kubuntu-members owns the branch, so it doesnt make much difference, does it :P
<Quintasan> hiho
<Tm_T> brrrh, sillyness: http://sandrotosi.blogspot.com/2009/11/things-that-make-me-angry.html
<Quintasan> oh well, I guess everyone needs to troll once in a while
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's up with docs path?
<apachelogger> Riddell: somewhere within pkg-kde-tools there seems to be a function that tries to manually do something to the docs
<apachelogger> just grep for kde4/HTML
<apachelogger> that needs to be changed to kde/HTML
 * apachelogger compiles go and is quite frightened by the length of today's todo :|
<Riddell> "The membership of usr (usrlp) in the Kubuntu Bugs (kubuntu-bugs) team has expired." oh thank goodness
<Nightrose> \o/
<Tm_T> usr?
<apachelogger> kate needs syntax highlight for go
<apachelogger> and I should buy something to eat
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I recommend some apples
<jussi01> apachelogger: applestrudel :D
<Tm_T> we have ~20 cm snow here atleast, finally
 * apachelogger just told his flatmate to run killall -9 java
<apachelogger> apparently his netbook works way better now
<apachelogger> muhahaha :D
 * apachelogger creates syntaxhighlight0r for go
<Riddell> hmm, someone not happy with our kdevelop beta on planet
<Tm_T> noticed
<Riddell> Lex79_: do you remember why we did that?
<Riddell> the joysd of personalised spam"DownloadRoute.com  Hello!   We would like to inform you that your program kubuntu 9.10 has successfully passed antivirus and antispyware tests and were so impressed that we decided to give you our 100% CLEAN award! We use for scanning now four of the best antivirus engines available on the   market."
<amichair> yay! we passed! lol
<freeflying> Riddell: so funny
<tsimpson> it's be funnier if it didn't pass ;)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: no, that would mean that I got caught then
<Tm_T> err, I mean, ummm
 * Tm_T hides
<tsimpson> heh
<amichair> what's the changelog syntax for 2 bug links on the same line?
<amichair> is it (LP: #1) (LP: #2) or (LP: #1,#2) or similar?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: both of those would work. I use the latter since it takes up less space
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks. I opted for marking the bugs duplicate, but good to know anyway :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: finished the find mirrors bug, everything works (also cancel) and looking better :-)
<JontheEchidna> cool
<amichair> JontheEchidna: someone tried to brute-force proper multithreading there :-/
<amichair> JontheEchidna: anything else interesting to look at?
<JontheEchidna> for software-properties? You've just about taken care of all the known issues there
<JontheEchidna> jockey, the restricted drivers installer, could use some love: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey?field.searchtext=jockey-kde
<amichair> JontheEchidna: so, did I pass the audition?
<Riddell> amichair: dood, you rock!
<amichair> Riddell: thanks! so little positive feedback around here... only JontheEchidna around here... oh and also apachelogger once gave me a cookie :-P
<Riddell> amichair: sorry, I just havn't been able to look at your changes yet, but from what you've been saying fixing old bugs is great stuff
<amichair> Riddell: well, u can't ship an LTS that crashes on users, can u? :-)
<Riddell> ScottK: you're doing a plenary on kubuntu netbook?
 * Nightrose hands a few more cookies to amichair for good meassure
<yuriy> oh, i just realized what apaku was complaining about -- kdevelop3 is not in Karmic at all
<Riddell> yuriy: yeah, and I don't remember why we did that, maybe we expected the final thing to be out in time
<yuriy> or maybe because kdevelop3 is fairly broken without all the kde3 stuff
 * amichair does that Indian thankyou hand gesture thing to Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> yuriy: yeah maybe
<Riddell> amichair: what's that gesture?
<amichair> Riddell: http://www.gilesorr.com/nucleusblog/media/1/20051020-RonaldMcDonaldThai.jpg
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'm hopping aournd between links there, but can find the jockey-kde branch... where is it?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: can't, that is
<amichair> Riddell: it's actually called the namaste gesture, but is used both in greeting ('namaste!') and thankyous
<Riddell> wow that clown is scary
<markey> heh
<markey> funny how Riddell's blog contrasts with this one: "I think I’m tired of Desktop Linux"
<amichair> yep, sure is
<markey> was it conincidence? :)
<markey> coincidence even
<Riddell> markey: there was a feeling that planet was a bit too negative today so I moved forward a positive blog I had been planning
<markey> Riddell: I think you did that well
<markey> more power to you
 * amichair is sorry to say he almost thought the same thing today... and misses the better desktop responsiveness on his old P4 with winxp...
<markey> that vanrin guy is not exactly giving kde much
<markey> I wonder what he does at all
<markey> besides ranting
<amichair> links?
<markey> http://movingparts.net/2009/11/10/i-think-im-tired-of-desktop-linux/
<markey> beware, it's messy
<markey> the guy can't write
<JontheEchidna> he's the kpilot guy
<JontheEchidna> amichair: https://edge.launchpad.net/jockey/trunk
<Mamarok> Riddell: something's borked with KDM: if you log out of KDE, X crashes and you end up with the KDM loging screen with keyboard and mouse unresponsive
<Mamarok> also, markey just had a hal crash, which I had the other day
<Mamarok> not graphic card specific, he has Nvidia, I have ATI
<amichair> JontheEchidna: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)\n'
<Mamarok> known bug? It's either KDM or X, but a serious regression
<JontheEchidna> amichair: O.o
<JontheEchidna> !info bzr jaunty
<ubottu> bzr (source: bzr): easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-1 (jaunty), package size 5171 kB, installed size 17768 kB
<JontheEchidna> ah, that'd do it
<markey> holy shit
<markey> that was nasty
<markey> my whole system crashed
<markey> something is fishy with the KDE 4.3.3 packages
<markey> couldn't access any devices any more, then logged out, then keyboard and mouse froze
<amichair> JontheEchidna: :-/
<amichair> JontheEchidna: maybe it's time to take the plunge and upgrade... ?
<JontheEchidna> maybe :)
<amichair> now that I have an auto-selected best mirror, it should be a snap :-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<amichair> coming soon to repositories near you!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we upgraded to kdevelop4 because kdevelop3 was broken to the point where all libtool projects failed to build. (Plus the general lack of kde3 kio slaves, etc)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah that rings a bell
<Riddell> maybe we should remove the beta from karmic though and just have more up to date versions in the appropriate kubuntu-ppa
<Riddell> Mamarok: X crash on logout was a problem with intel but we fixed before release, hal crash I havn't heard about
<Riddell> Mamarok: best advise for that sort is to turn on apport, see if you can recreate and report it with apport
 * txwikinger thinks the updating system we use is too inflexible
<neversfelde> Riddell: I have a problem with koffice, it ftfbs in a lucid pbuilder, smae package builds in a karmic pbuilder http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/315404/
<neversfelde> apachelogger said that it is probably a problem with the new pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> yeah I saw you were talking to him about that
<Riddell> I'll look at it shortly, battling with beurocracy just now
<txwikinger> bureaucracy.. what a fun
<shadeslayer> hi can someone help me with compiling amarok from git?
<Riddell> ok kdevelop removed from karmic
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unless it's a kubuntu specific question that's better in #kde-devel or #amarok
<txwikinger> kdevelop removed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its kubuntu specific :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: yeah, it was beta, not release quality, we'll put updated versions into backport beta PPA
<shadeslayer> well i get : http://pastebin.ca/1666661 : and i need to compile mysql with -fpic
<txwikinger> Riddell: ah ok
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: do you have the right header packages installed?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so i wanted to know if recompiling mysql was necessary
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i did sudo apt-get build dep amarok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we build against libmysqld-pic and mysql-server-5.1
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok i figured it out,someone at #amarok told me to install libmysqlclient15-dev
<shadeslayer> thanks guys,you dont mind if i hang out here do you?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: only if you fix five bugs a day :)
<markey> Riddell: I don't have Intel graphics, I have NVidia. Apport is disabled (really dislike it)
<markey> but if can do anything else to help, I can try
<markey> KDE 4.3.3 upgrade seemed to bring some instabilities here
<markey> another regression: try to set Fullscreen mode in VLC
<markey> -> Plasma panel stays open
<markey> that used to work with 4.3.2 packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well i do try to,but launchpad.net is blocked by my uni :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seriously?
<shadeslayer> ive asked them to unblock it today :P
<rgreening> thats foobar
<rgreening> :P
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: How much did M$ pay for that one?
<neversfelde> upstream wrote a mail about kid3 to the motu list. He says that kid3 does not need libmp4v2 with TagLib 1.6. So we could remove the dependency and move kid3 back to universe.the disadvantage is, that kid3 cannot add album art to mp4 files without libmp4v2.
<neversfelde> what will we do?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hehe,the whole college has a MS License
<Riddell> markey: apport might get in the way for crashes in apps you know about but I think for X and hal which you may not it's a more reliable way of getting the necessary information into a bug report
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: well maybe blocking lauchpad might be hardcoded in M$ firewall.. they don't want people to see bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<markey> hm, true
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: maybe :)
<shadeslayer> well i can help in triaging,not fixing though :)
<Riddell> markey: I think I've seen that panel issue too, maybe we should find a plasma type to poke
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh that panel pops up in dragon player too,if the panel is at the top of the screen
 * txwikinger has lots of interesting things (mostly empty) pop up.. must be some notification thing
<txwikinger> the scrolling issue still exists in Karmic.. and since it is on both arora and konq, I would think it is a qt problem
<Riddell> scrolling?
<txwikinger> sometimes when I scroll in those browsers, not the whole contents is scrolled, but only part of it
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: yeah that happens in rekonq as well
<shadeslayer> havent experienced it in the git builds though
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<Riddell> dantti: I'm not sure I follow your blog, you wrote a dbus(+KDE) frontend to debconf, but how does that help kpackagekit which doesn't use debconf?
<jussi01> Riddell: can you find me a Kubuntu Tshirt somewhere? :D
<jussi01> XL if you can...
 * amichair would like a kubuntu mug to dip cookies in!
<jussi01> amichair: and just who said you were getting cookies? and where are mine? :D :P
<amichair> Nightrose gave me some earlier today... and apachelogger has a stash hidden away somewhere around here...
<amichair> whelp, just finished the karmic upgrade, need to restart. cya on the other side!
<Mamarok> jussi01: sad you didn't come to Akademy, you would have such a shirt now :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: yeah, but not everyone has money and time (at the same time)
<Mamarok> jussi01: hm, not an e.V. member?
<jussi01> Mamarok: e.V. ?
<Daskreech> amichair: Kookies!
<Mamarok> jussi01: KDE :)
 * jussi01 doesnt get it...
<ghostcube> i have a nice set of kde coffe cups
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> glas all
<Mamarok> from Glasgow?
<JontheEchidna> http://dantti.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/packagekit-and-debconf-status/
<JontheEchidna> oh, that probably gave dantti a highlight, sorry 'bout that :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I am.
<amichair> crap the upgrade to karmic broke mysql :-(
<dtchen_> does the caveat regarding mysql apply to you?
<dtchen_> (...at least I *think* there was a caveat for mysql)
<amichair> dtchen_: where would I find info about that?
<dtchen_> amichair: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#MySQL%20upgrade
<amichair> dtchen_: it says using upgrade manager should properly upgrade from 5.0 to 5.1, but I seem to be left with a broken 5.0
<dtchen_> amichair: you'll want to check the update-manager bug reports, then, and file a new bug if you're unsure.
<amichair> dtchen_: ok, thanks. I'll try upgrading to 5.1 manually, hope it'll work
<amichair> dtchen_: installing 5.1 manually fixed it (removing 5.0). thanks :-)
<dtchen_> np
<nixternal> hola!!!
<nixternal> am I still wanted around here? did everyone forget about me? let me know soon please :p
<markey> no, we hate you with passion!
<markey> (why would you not be wanted?)
<nixternal> figures, guess it is time to switch to gnome ;p
<nixternal> i have been gone for like a month :)
<markey> well, wb then :)
<dtchen_> hey, it's rich the drunk dancer
<nixternal> lost 31 pounds, and I am absolutely exhausted
<nixternal> I don't want to get anywhere near my bicycle for some time
<markey> sports or meth?
<nixternal> hehe, sports :)
<nixternal> we don't have meth in chicago
<markey> :)
<nixternal> we have math
<Riddell> nixternal.  nixternal.  I remember that name.  loud chap, american
<nixternal> hah!
<nixternal> no more loud here... 0 voice, 31 poiunds smaller, and about 0 sleep in the past month
<Riddell> 0 sleep?  obviously not excercising hard enough then
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> 1900 miles in 24 days...plenty of exercise
<Riddell> anywhere exciting?
<nixternal> from Bar Harbor Maine to the Florida Keys
<nixternal> a bunch of mountains, the ocean for most of the ride
 * ScottK thought bicycling was done on land?
<dtchen_> nixternal is just good like that
<nixternal> haha
<yuriy> ooh nixternal! welcome back!
<nixternal> thanks
<JontheEchidna> o/ nixternal
<ryanakca> Welcome back nixternal :)
<Riddell> we missed you nixy
<nixternal> aww thanks!
<nixternal> I will be ready in a couple of days time to start working again :)
<Tm_T> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> I am going to chill tonight for sure....wonder how long I can stay awake
<nixternal> damn, I missed the Windows 7 launch!
<Tm_T> nixternal: see, we never forgot you! <3
<nixternal> we had a Microsoft support vehicle for our cycling trip
<ScottK> Like usual or actual working?
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> they liked my ubuntu duffle bag, which I have to say is much nicer than the LIVESTRONG duffle bag
<nixternal> ScottK: plan on doing some work...gotta find a job too...about time I get back into the swing of things
<maco> i really really hope this kne iso downloads without becoming corrupted by ext4 so i can get it onto a flash drive for tonight's installfest
<maco> nixternal: oy, where've you been? i was trying to point one of the new folks in #u-w at you
<maco> dunno where she went now. but you're the documentation man for kde, right?
<nixternal> I have been on my cycling trip
<nixternal> I will get back to being the documentation person for kde shortly
<maco> nixternal: cycling trip?
<maco> this sounds like exercise
 * maco hids
<maco> *hides
<maco> hrm maybe i should play with ktouch....or well...nevermind, ktouch is full of spelling errors
<ScottK> Riddell: There is a "Kubuntu Lucid Development" session in the last time period that isn't linked to a spec.  It makes it a bit tough to sign up for the session.
<ScottK> maco: Sounds like another opportunity for upstream patches.
<maco> ScottK: i actually *do* have an idea what's wrong. i think they're allocating a buffer 1 char too small so the last letter of every word pulled from the dictionary is missing, leading to such great spelling as: secretarie
<ScottK> Ooh.  Nice.
<maco> (when the original word was secretaries)
<Riddell> Sime: pykde question in #kde-devel
<Riddell> ScottK: it's https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-development
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-12
<jwisser> Rollcall.
<ScottK> \o
<JontheEchidna> o/
<jwisser> ScottK & JontheEchidna: Hello. Sorry I've been elsewhere the last few days; I'm about to get in touch with UndoIT. Is there anyone else I missed and should contact?
<JontheEchidna> I cannot recall anyone else
<ScottK> There was someone who was here who volunteered to help on web site design
 * ScottK is blanking on who
<jwisser> Someone besides UndoIT? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-November/003516.html
<ScottK> Yes, it was someone on IRC
<ScottK> My backlog search doesn't seem to be working out very well though
<ScottK> Riddell: Would it be possible to move "Kubuntu Lucid Packaging" back an hour on Monday.  There's another session on at Noon I'd like to go to.
<ScottK> (back meaning earlier)
<ScottK> Riddell: I've also got a conflict the last hour of the day for Kubuntu Lucid Development
 * kb9vqf really, really hates Compiz & KDE virtual desktops vs. viewports
<ScottK> kb9vqf: Switch to KDE4 and use Kwin.  Problem solved.
<ScottK> ;-)
<kb9vqf> ScottK: Well, that would solve one problem and create about 50 others ;-)
 * kb9vqf doesn't use compositing anyway; it's for another user
<ScottK> I didn't either in KDE3.  I find it very useful in KDE4.
<dtchen_> ScottK: out of curiosity, what sorts of workflows benefit from kwin's compositing?
<ScottK> dtchen_: I find it's present windows a very good way to switch between windows when I have a bunch open.
<ScottK> I also find some of the translucency stuff benificial.
<dtchen_> ok, so overview type? Interesting.
<ScottK> I was chatting with a friend of mine who uses both OS X and KDE 3 (in Debian Testing) and is likely to switch to KDE 4 soon perhaps without OS X.  When he described the feature he'd most miss from OS X (I can't remember Apple's name for it), it turned out to be pretty exactly "Present Windows".
<Lex79> ScottK: do you know why python-marble package is disabled in the kdeedu's control file? no informations in changelog
<JontheEchidna> it failed to build once upon a time
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe not. I might be thinking of something else
 * JontheEchidna tries to remember why
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> Sime: Do you have any recollection of ^^? I think you might have been consulted at one point about it
<Lex79> well, I can test if builds, if not, I can keep it disabled
<ScottK> IIRC it was disabled in the Jaunty backport due to bindings problems.
<ScottK> I should have been enabled for Karmic
<jussi01> I have this really annoying bug...
<jussi01> I have xinerama, mouse moves fine and things generally work fine but when I use the internal laptop mousepad, then I cant move the mouse out of the lappy screen. weird. :/
<jussi01> oh yeah, FGLRX rubbish driver...
<jussi01> still noone about?
<jussi01> kubuntu lucid packaging here is linked wrong... http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/2009-11-16/
<jussi01> seems as though most of the kubuntu ones are. they go to non existing wiki pages, instead of the LP page for it.
<jussi01> I love mornings... so peaceful :P
<MelisU> Hi, is the planet really the place to post political hate?
<jussi01> MelisU: hrm?
<MelisU> that guy posting the Obama countdown, he surely hates
<jussi01> MelisU: planet ubuntu?
<jussi01> MelisU: Subscribed feeds ought to be at least occasionally relevant to Ubuntu, although the only hard and fast rule is "don't annoy people."
<MelisU> yup
<Tm_T> http://machine-crusade.net/blog/2009/11/11/ha/
<Tm_T> this one, right?
 * jussi01 doesnt see that as hate, just an opinion. 
<Tm_T> jussi01: I see it only as nonsense in planet ubuntu, I rather keep that kind of posts away from there
<jussi01> Tm_T: Ive  no problem with people expressing views. its an agreggate of peoples blogs, people need to be polite and courteous, but are allowed to have opinions.
<Tm_T> sure
<jussi01> the minute we start suppressing opinions...
<Tm_T> I have no problem with it neither
<Tm_T> anyway, more harm has done this blog post (it's fully in planet ubuntu, graaaah) http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/top-things-to-do-after-installing.html
<jpds> Tm_T: Been there twice.
<jpds> 'tis old.
<Tm_T> that long posts really should show only some leading paragraph in planet
<markey> Riddell: args, my whole KDE session just crashed again
<markey> clicked something in Amarok, BOOOM
<markey> back to KDM
<markey> this is not good
<markey> can you give me instructions how to debug this with Apport again?
<markey> I forget
<Riddell> markey: erk
<Riddell> markey: well turn on apport in /etc/defaults/apport and it'll catch the crash when it happens
<markey> ok
<markey> can I stull use DrKonqi then?
<markey> or does it replace it?
<markey> still*
<Riddell> next time kde starts there will be a "!" icon in the system tray which will run apport when you click it and send the backtrace and other files to launchpad
<markey> ok
<Riddell> it replaces drkonqi
<markey> oh well, so be it
<markey> question is, bug in KDE or elsewhere... we'll see
<markey> hopefully not in KDE
<markey> KWin comes to mind
<Riddell> kwin doesn't kill the session as far as I know
<Riddell> ksmserver would
<Riddell> and of course X or an X driver would
<markey> this all started to happen after the KDE 4.3.3 upgrade from backports
<Riddell> hmm, maybe a good thing we didn't put it into -updates yet
<markey> next problem: for some reason, my MTP device is no longer detected
<markey> it all worked fine a few days ago
<markey> libmtp is there, everything
<markey> didn't change anything there
<neversfelde> what is mysqle_amarok_local_errmsg_feature.diff for amarok?
<markey> now I have a zombie amarok process that I can't kill
<markey> mark     21356  2.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   12:09   0:04 [amarok] <defunct>
 * markey starting to panic a bit
<markey> this is my workstation
<markey> ok, restarting desktop with Apport enabled
<markey> brb
<markey> hm, no "!" icon there
<apachelogger> *** glibc detected *** ./ex1: realloc(): invalid next size: 0x08d76008 ***
<apachelogger> hrrhrr :D
<neversfelde> markey: I am not an apport expert, but probably you can find the crash report under /var/crash
<neversfelde> Patch (05_mysqle_amarok_local_errmsg.diff) Amarok MySQLe to search for
<neversfelde>       the errmsg.sys in the <amarok data dir>/mysqle (--language option).
<neversfelde> I am afraid I have no idea what this is :)
<markey> mark@hyperion:~$ ps aux | grep apport
<markey> mark     22499  0.0  0.0   7336   888 pts/9    S+   12:19   0:00 grep apport
<markey> hmm
<markey> I tried to force start it
<markey> sudo service apport start force_start=1
<markey> didn't do much
<markey> neversfelde: no idea about that mysql patch, sorry
<markey> interesting
<neversfelde> markey: k, it is not working anymore, we should probably try to drop it and see what debian does
<markey> now this:
<markey> amarok:                     [MtpHandler] Initializing MTP stuff
<markey> amarok:                     [MtpHandler] Getting list of raw devices
<markey> and then it hangs
<markey> ok I think I see what's going on with MTP
<markey> lemme try something
<markey> forget about the MTP thing
<markey> that's actually an amarok bug
<markey> so anyway, back to Apport: I've enabled it, restarted KDE, but there is no "!" icon anywhere
<markey> is that good or bad?
<Riddell> markey: probably means nothing has crashes with apport enabled yet (check in /var/crash if you like)
<markey> ok
<dantti> hey Riddell and JontheEchidna, well if what i did get in debconf package, I'd include that kde code in KPackageKit, and gnome-packagekit would be implemented by it's author too..
<Riddell> dantti: but doesn't packagekit daemon prevent interruptions?
<dantti> Riddell: well it does not allow you to use packagekit methods that block the transaction, but that doesn't mean we can't do an out of band solution... :D
<dantti> Riddell: actually i could do exactly what aptdaemon does right now, and have debconf support
<dantti> but i prefer to implement that directly into debconf-comunicate to avoid coding it twice (kpk and gpk) the same make socket read socket, then pass to d-c...
<Riddell> dantti: how does out of band work?  surely debconf needs to ask and get an answer during the package install
<dantti> Riddell: the out of band means like out of PackageKit, we code in an ifndef the code to handle debconf in kpk and gpk, then pass the socket path (in the case of dbus debconf frontend i passed the connection id), then aptcc (or apt) backends pass that to passthrough..
<dantti> Riddell: that doesn't change PackageKit methods and flow in any way, what we have is a solution that has another way of comunication...
<Riddell> all very impressive sounding
<Riddell> dantti: so what should we be pushing for inclusion at UDS next week?
<dantti> it just use packagekit to make the backend aware of what comunication form should be used (ie a socket path..)
<Riddell> neversfelde: pkg-kde-tools_0.5.2ubuntu2 should fix your compile problem with doc paths
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, I will try another build, thanks
<Riddell> neversfelde: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/pkg-kde-tools_0.5.2ubuntu2_all.deb
<Riddell> yo, ryanakca, I should be hassling Ng right?
<dantti> Riddell: sorry, work stuff, well as i said in that post i'm waiting for debconf devs to aprove that solution, so i can code and test..
<dantti> Riddell: btw what is UDS?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Please :) ... It would me much appreciated. Or whoever is in change of the security audits.
<Riddell> dantti: the ubuntu summit next week, you're not passing through dallas are you?
<Riddell> ryanakca: for the screenshot module?
<dantti> Riddell: hehe, I'm a bit far far from there :P
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, RT 7201
<Riddell> ryanakca: should I have a password for the rt site?
<amichair> anyone here familiar with the jockey-kde code?
<Riddell> amichair: jockey's code I always find to be overly complex, only pitti really is familiar with it
<Riddell> want me to introduce you?
<amichair> sure
<Riddell> amichair: join #ubuntu-devel
 * jussi01 thinks maybe he should bug someone about jockey-kde not updating the package cache, or are you planning to do that amichair?
<Riddell> firefox installer has the same issue
<ryanakca> Riddell: agy might be more appropriate than Ng seeing that he's the one who started the audit. However, afaik, Ng is the one who takes care of the Drupal stuff
<amichair> dunno, JontheEchidna suggested I move on from software-properties to jockey, dunno what I'm looking for - I'm on a general bug-killing spree
<amichair> Riddell: if u have anything else to suggest as well, I can take a look. I wanna help get this stuff stable and usable.
<jussi01> amichair: this is kinda the bug IM talking about: bug 306349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306349 in jockey "Check if apt cache is outdated" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306349
<jussi01> thats quite old, but it is in jockey-kde
<Riddell> jussi01: you think it doesn't happen in jockey-gtk?
<jussi01> bug 357134 is more it though (although I think they are same bug?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357134 in jockey "jockey-kde hungs on 'Activate'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357134
<jussi01> Riddell: its curious, as yesterday I could install ati drivers with jockey-gtk but not with -kde.
<amichair> jussi01: I saw a bunch of reports about ppl clicking activate and nothing happens - is this all the same bug?
<jussi01> amichair: Im not certain, but seems a user fixed it the other day by running apt-get update. however, I dont know for sure.
<jussi01> it did not fix it for me.
<Riddell> yes that's what happened when I tried it
<amichair> jussi01: so I guess that's not it...
<jussi01> amichair: I think not, in all cases, but in some.
<jussi01> amichair: I was able to install with jockey-gtk yesterday (as I just said), when even after apt-get update jockey-kde did not work.
<amichair> anyone have thoughts on how I can test this in a vm? anything I can make it detect in there? wouldn't want to trash my work box
<amichair> jussi01: which bug corresponds to what happened to u? any error message?
<jussi01> well I can deactivate and reactivate if it helps.
<ScottK> The lack of local cache problem affects both jockey-gtk and jockey-kde and is release noted as such.  The rest, I don't know.
<jussi01> amichair: bug 357134 is closest to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357134 in jockey "jockey-kde hungs on 'Activate'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357134
<jussi01> ie. clicking activate does nothing.
<amichair> jussi01: but no error or anything? and gui is still responsive? (i.e. one of the other buttons work)?
<jussi01> no and yes.
<amichair> jussi01: ok... the main problem is how do I recreate this in a test environment :-/
<Riddell> that's always been an issue with jockey, you don't have the hardware to test it
<Riddell> there is a test module that you can set up, pitti will know how
<jussi01> amichair: yeah, its hard.
<jussi01> mind, theres a related issue Im seeing.
<jussi01> If i click remove, green light disappears in jockey-kde, but if I restart it, the enabled light is back.
<amichair> and are we sure this ony happens in kde? that can help sort it out too
 * jussi01 tries with -gtk
<jussi01> amichair: the behaviour I just described only happens with jockey-kde (-gtk works)
<jussi01> amichair: ok, I have the behaviour for the bug here after removing the driver.
<amichair> jussi01: didn't get that last bit
<jussi01> and yes, it only happens on jockey-kde
<amichair> jussi01: oh ok
<jussi01> amichair: I can reproduce.
<amichair> jussi01: I envy you :-)
<jussi01> amichair: I have to go get my GF from work, Ill be back later so we can test. ok?
<amichair> jussi01: sure, have fun :-)
<amichair> jussi01: if u can, maybe update the bug issue with all the details above and exact reproducing steps?
<amichair> cool, the virtualbox guest addons shows up in jockey in the vbox, so I have something to test with :-)
<raja> Hi, I have a PyKDE4 question, is it possible to have a daemon process that listens just for signals and acts on it ?
<raja> most of examples I see mention the requirement of KAboutWindow and KCmdline before getting access to KApplication objects
<raja> s/KAboutWindow/KAboutData
<Riddell> Sime: ^^
<sebas> raja: signals don't make it across process boundaries, they're all in process (but work across threads)
<sebas> you'll have to resort to d-bus for IPC
<sebas> with Qt4, you can work without a GUI though
<raja> thanks sebas, im trying to do without a GUI, Ill lookup PyQt.
<sebas> alright :)
<amichair> Riddell: 4 duplicate bug reports for this issue, which turns out to be a simple gui thing - one of the reporters actually gave a perfectly correct analysis of the problem. I guess no one read it :(
<amichair> Riddell: do u have a guideline for which to mare as duplicate? the oldest? one with most comments? most accurate description? just pick any?
<Riddell> amichair: one with the most useful information/comments I guess
<amichair> Riddell: and does launchpad automatically take care of transitivity, i.e. one dup of two dup of three, will make them all point to three?
<Riddell> amichair: I think you need to point them all at the one chosen bug number
<Riddell> I seem to mind it doesn't let you make a dup point at a dup
<amichair> Riddell: ok, I'll try to untangle this DAG
<amichair> Riddell: yep, just gave me an error
<amichair> Riddell: is it possible jockey doesn't have a changelog file?
<Riddell> amichair: bzr log ?
<Riddell> amichair: where did you get it, there's the "upstream" branch and the "ubuntu" branch which will have debian/changelog
<amichair> Riddell: I run dch, it tells me there's no changelog, and I really don't see one
<amichair> Riddell: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jockey-hackers/jockey/trunk/
<amichair> amichair: (I did bzr branch lp:jockey, iirc)
<Riddell> amichair: right that's the "upstream" branch, that gets merged with the ubuntu branch for release which adds in the debian/* bits
<Riddell> amichair: it's best to work on the upstream branch
<Riddell> but then you'll need to merge or just copy the debian directory if you want to package it
<amichair> Riddell: so I just use a bzr log message, and whomever will do the merge will add it to the changelog? can I put LP# references there too?
<Riddell> amichair: yes I believe so
<ghostcube> http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/
<ghostcube> isn this a plasma widgets rip
<ghostcube> o.O
<amichair> Riddell: k, thanks
<amichair> it's fun closing 5 bug reports with one line of code :-)
<amichair> Riddell: btw, who's upstream in this case?
<amichair> Riddell: oh also, so I need a --fixes bug in this case?
<Riddell> amichair: upstream is pitti and ubuntu.  he likes to keep separate upstream and ubuntu branches in the hope that other distros will use it (even if the only difference in the branches is the packaging)
<amichair> Riddell: ok, sorry for all the questions...
<Riddell> questions are good
<amichair> Riddell: ok, one more :-)  : is pitti the one I should ask to review the branch and merge?
<Riddell> amichair: might be worth checking if there's a "how to hack on jockey" wiki page or anything and if there isn't then making one
<Riddell> amichair: pitti or me I guess, me if it's more fixing KDE UI bits, pitti if it's more about using jockey internals
<amichair> Riddell: in that case... I've got work for u :-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you questioned if we need kubuntu_01_no_translate_pc_diff but we do else .pot files get full of strings from .pc (which is always made when using quilt), we need to add equivalent patches to several other packages
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I figured that out during the merge. it needs to stay
<JontheEchidna> think we could upstream that? It's just a teeny argument to a regex
<JontheEchidna> well, not a regex
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I could just quietly commit it, it's concievably other people would also be using quilt
<Riddell> kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting I'm not sure what to do with, ervin has said in the past he's not keen on it, I wonder what other distros do
<Riddell> kubuntu_68_remove_applet_confirmation I didn't even know we had, I'll send that to the plasma list
<Riddell> kubuntu_80_kaction_qt_keys.diff depends on a patch in qt doesn't it?
<Riddell> debfx: do you know the status of that?
<JontheEchidna> the applet confirmation one needs some work. Any patch that has "Hack" in the comments needs work :P
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't hurt to fire off a mail to p-d anyway I guess
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: good merge anyway, uploading then sending relevant diffs to debian and upstream
<Riddell> just watch your indentation in the changelog :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: did I add the pc patch back to bzr?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, looks like I did
<Riddell> yes it's there
<JontheEchidna> ok, then it has my stamp of approval
<neversfelde> mhh, I can't see any notifications from knotify with the new amarok
<dpm> hi Riddell, I'm looking at bug 379820 and I'm wondering if it could be assigned to a particular KDE/Kubuntu package rather than the language pack, do you (or anyone else) have got any suggestions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379820 in ubuntu-translations "KDE language pack updates should call kbuildsycoca4 --noincrement" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379820
<Riddell> dpm: I guess kded4 (which is in kde4libs) needs patched to watch for new language packs
<dpm> Riddell, thanks. I'm not too familiar with the kde libs, but is kded4 then only for KDE3?, i.e. does this bug only affects KDE3 and upgrades to KDE4?
<Riddell> dpm: it affects kde 4 when installing new languages
<seele> Riddell: i see you submitted the kickoff patches again
<Riddell> assuming the bug exists, I've never seen it happen
<seele> is this the 3rd time?
<dpm> Riddell, ok, thanks, I'll update the bug
<Riddell> seele: let it never be said that we have patches without upstream knowing
<seele> Riddell: oh, they *know* about our patches, that doesnt mean they like them :)
<dpm> Riddell, what's the source package for kde4libs, then? I'm trying to add a bug task and can't find it
<Riddell> dpm: kde4libs is the source package
<dpm> Riddell, my bad, I was trying to open a bug task for a project instead of a src package, that's why I couldn't find it. Thanks
<Quintasan> so, hi there
<neversfelde> did someone see the mail from the kid3 author on the motu list?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I guess I can add my brand new blog to planet?
<JontheEchidna> blah: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/11/12/bc-break-in-46-against-previous-46/
<Quintasan> Just finished reading this, people running trunk will rage :P
<JontheEchidna> we have 4.6 in lucid. I think I may rage :<
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: why?
<Quintasan> let me draw something for you :3
<JontheEchidna> rebuilding everything that's been built against 4.6 in lucid will have to be rebuilt
<JontheEchidna> er, that didn't quite make sense
<Riddell> Quintasan: if you're a member
<JontheEchidna> rebuilding everything that's been built against 4.6 in lucid will be a pain
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: well, those will be rebuilt anyway at some point ?
<Quintasan> yay, my machine is ready!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/5SPn-Add.html
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: depends. Some packages might not get a new upstream release for a while so we may forget about them. It'll be a pain to see what needs rebuilding and what doesn't
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: lol
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I see
<JontheEchidna> BIC changes are a pain in general :(
<JontheEchidna> especially if you happen to be running lucid yourseld :P
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I'm used to have API and ABI changes in my builds (:
<Riddell> ScottK: sessions moved
<mvo> hey Riddell - do you get a lot of bugreports about java not being installable? bug #378802 looks like the lack of a debconf qt frontend is causing some grief and I wonder how widespread the issue is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378802 in sun-java6 "could not install sun java6jre_6-13-1_all" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378802
<Riddell> mvo: surprisingly few, I always thought most people used openjdk these days, but I did see a blog today where it was highlighted as the main issue and there's a thread on ubuntuforums about it, I don't know if mozilla java plugins installs sun java in karmic and didn't before
<Riddell> but yes it's the lack of debconf frontend anyway, so we do need the stuff dantti's been working on in lucid
<mvo> Riddell: ok, thanks. this is definitely the future, I was wondering if there is anything we can do now, but I don't have a bright idea
<JontheEchidna> bug 350972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350972 in kpackagekit "Kpackagekit not able to install sun java due to license agreement" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350972
<Riddell> blacklist sun java in kpackagekit somehow would be the thing we should have done in karmic
<dantti> mvo: poke more cjwatson till he get furious lol
<mvo> dantti: heh :)
<mvo> dantti: I did, I see him next week, I will continue poking him then
<mvo> JontheEchidna: thanks, I reassign the other bug to this
<dantti> mvo: if I got any approval on any debconf dev about doing that socket thing in debconf-comunicate it would be done in aptcc and kpk verry fast..
<mvo> dantti: cwjatson is the one I know, but I have the feeling that the --socket option is the right solution, nice and isolated
<dantti> mvo: yup, imo that's good cause avoid have to add too much code to kpk and gpk..
<dantti> mvo: btw did you test aptcc? :D
<mvo> dantti: not yet, just looked at the code so far, not compiled it yet
<mvo> dantti: I need to do that though
<dantti> the only bug in it right now is that yes to conffile questions.. but i don't have any idea what's wrong..
<neversfelde> Riddell: koffice build with new pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> neversfelde: phew
<dantti> mvo: k, hope you like it... it's working pretty well/fast :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: eek, kdepimlibs will fail to build
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how?
<JontheEchidna> boost 1.40 isn't in main yet, they were going to make the decision later this week
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to bump it back down to 38
<Riddell> doh
<JontheEchidna> have to go to the orthodontist's now, bbl
<Riddell> good luck
<agateau> Riddell: SRU for nasty #462049 is now in the queue (dixit seb128)*
<Quintasan|Szel> omg, "xbox hueg"
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, don't see it in -proposed queue
<agateau> Riddell: seb128 said it was waiting for pitti
<Riddell> yes, although I could sneakily just accept it myself
<agateau> :)
<Quintasan|Szel> Riddell: member of what? wiki says I need to be a Ubuntu Member
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: right
<Quintasan|Szel> guess Ill write something interesting first :P
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: you an ubuntu member so that's fine
<Riddell> go ahead and add your blog
<Quintasan|Szel> Ill do it when I get home, I forgot to forward ports on new router and I'm stuck on another shell
<jussi01> Quintasan|Szel: you are an ubuntu member?
<jussi01> Quintasan|Szel: if so, you can get yourself an @ubuntu/member/accountname cloak if you like.
 * Tm_T thinks people here should have ubuntu AND kde cloaks (:
<Quintasan|Szel> jussi01: how do I get a one?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-irc I believe is best place to request it
<neversfelde> Quintasan|Szel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<Quintasan|Szel> neversfelde: would read it but I'm on phone currently :)
<jussi01> Quintasan|Szel: join #ubuntu-irc ask and supply your lp id
<jussi01> err url to your lp page...
<Quintasan|Szel> ok
<Quintasan|Szel> Poland + so called 3G == constant disconnects
<Riddell> seele: would you agree that knetattach is best used though dolphin and not through the k menu?
<Riddell> ryanakca: ng pointed me at agy, I've had no reply from him :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu_13_startkde_set_country.diff, upstreamable to debian? upstreamable to KDE?
<Riddell> shtylman_: kubuntu_63_ksplash_fix.diff changelog says it's from trunk but it's not in trunk?
<Quintasan> I must say that 9.10 works just great
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kubuntu_72_remove_startkde_cruft.diff upstreamable?
<txwikinger> Is there a way how I can find a KDE process from the session number, in a similar way as I could do with dcop?
<Riddell> session number?
<amichair> if a python reference is set to None, does the previous object value immediately get destroyed?
<txwikinger> well.. in top I can see session ids
<Quintasan> txwikinger: Dunno if this helps you but I use "ps aux | grep <process name>
<txwikinger> Quintasan: Well.. I want to find the associated window, i.e. the particular konqueror that takes so much cpu time
<txwikinger> with dcop I could get the urls open etc, so I could find it
<Quintasan> txwikinger: hmm, dunno then, I use htop or ps aux
<Riddell> amichair: not immediately but once the garbage collectors run it will be if nothing else points to it (in Qt widgets usually have parents pointing at them if they're not top level)
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think we used to set icons for the folders that are made in users home by default, didn't we?
<Quintasan> like Downloads, Documents, Videos etc.
<Riddell> yes I think so
<amichair> Riddell: I found the cause of at least one of the jockey-kde crashes to be the KSystemTrayIcon. if it's not created, the crash goes away. I'm trying to figure out how to manually destroy it...
<amichair> Riddell: I found that setting its parent to None and then the reference to it to None just before exiting also fixes it, but from your answer it sounds like this is not reliable... any ideas?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/f5v_gb.html -> fast changes, would look like this, brb
<txwikinger> amichair: Here is something aout python garbage collector: http://www.electricmonk.nl/log/2008/07/07/python-destructor-and-garbage-collection-notes/
<amichair> txwikinger: thanks
<Riddell> amichair: you can delete objects
<Riddell> amichair: also KSystemTrayIcon should be ported to KNotificationItemThing, which is the new systray icon replacement, but I don't think that has python bindings yes
 * txwikinger wonders if it makes sense to have the pid in the about widget of an KDE app
<amichair> Riddell: yes, I saw it says that in kde 4.4 api, but it doesn't exist yet in 4.3
<amichair> Riddell: I suppose the core bug is in KSystemTrayIcon in any case, but since there will be a transition to the notification thing anyway, it won't matter by then. I'm looking for a workaround for the meantime
<txwikinger> can I make an existing window pop to the top from command by giving the pid?
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: looks nice, what needs doing for that?
<Riddell> debfx: what's the status of kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff going upstream?
 * Riddell uploads kdebase-workspace
<amichair> txwikinger: excellent read!
<txwikinger> amichair: good if it helps you :)
<nixternal> afternoon :)
<Quintasan> nixternal: \o
<Quintasan> Is it a known bug that jockey fails to install drivers?
<antlarr> hi
<Mamarok> Quintasan: yep, use the gnome jockey, the kde never worked for me
<Quintasan> Mamarok: thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: should we still provide packages that use kde3 for their functionality?
<Quintasan> Riddell: like soundkonverter or that app taskjuggler which was mentioned on #kubuntu by antlarr
<amichair> txwikinger: it did - another crash bites the dust :-)
<Quintasan> antlarr: it depends on kdepim libs form KDE 3 right?
<antlarr> right
<seele> Riddell: i'm not even sure what knetattach is
<txwikinger> amichair: cool
<antlarr> right now it doesn't have ical support because it depends on libkdepim3
<txwikinger> hey nixternal.. who was the biking
<seele> hmm.. has anyone talked about this yet? i havent been paying attention: http://apaku.wordpress.com/2009/11/10/dont-install-ubuntu-9-10-if-you-want-a-stable-kdevelop
<seele> complaints about how kdevelop is packaged
<Quintasan> seele: as JontheEchidna said, it's not like KDevelop 3.5 is maintained
<Quintasan> hurr durr, ugly dependencies on policykit agents
<antlarr> I think just including kdelibs3 and kdepimlibs3 (and their -dev packages) would be enough to have a fully functional taskjuggler
<Quintasan> Can't we just set gnome or kde agent for policykit?
<ScottK> Is Taskjuggler close to a KDE4 release?
<nixternal> txwikinger: was awesome...I am thinking of going for a ride either today or tomorrow
<Quintasan> ScottK: I don't know
<nixternal> probably tomorrow..I need to get my puters all fixed up here so I can start working on Lucid :)
<ScottK> I think adding back KDE3 stuff is a non-starter.
<antlarr> ScottK: I don't think so
<antlarr> last time I checked, I think Christian was rewriting it in ruby
<Quintasan> last update of taskjuggler Oct 20, 2009
<ScottK> IIRC, pimlibs wasn't a separate package in KDE3.
<neversfelde> I have a package that needs phonon-backend-xine or phonon-backend-gstreamer. It can't depend on it, because KDE people do not want phonon-backend-gstreamer, I suppose. Where is the right place to mention these packages Recommends or  Suggests?
<ScottK> Quintasan: As I understand it, policykit integration for KDE is coming in KDE 4.4.
<nixternal> ScottK: kdepimlibs?
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  Wasn't that just part of kdepim in KDE3?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm whining about jockey-gtk installing synaptics and policykit agent for GNOME
<nixternal> ScottK: yes
<Quintasan> while I have the KDE agent
<ScottK> Quintasan: Just fix the KDe one.
<ScottK> Oh
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> SOOOO NICE! :3
<antlarr> btw, I checked in the taskjuggler sources, the needed library is libkcal
<Quintasan> antlarr: it's available?
<antlarr> nop
<antlarr> afaik, it was in kdepim3
<antlarr> I'm searching for it
<amgarchIn9> Hi, is gdm installed on Karmic Kubuntu by default. I have both gdm/kdm and they are constantly in the way of each other. Seem not to respect "dpkg-reconfigure gdm/kdm" anymore.
<amgarchIn9> ?
<Quintasan> amgarchIn9: why don't you just remove gdm or kdm?
<Tm_T> (:)
<Quintasan> amgarchIn9: there is no need for both
<Tm_T> Quintasan: that doesn't answer the question
<amgarchIn9> can anybody confirm gdm is not installed on Kubuntu Karmic?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: but helps the user, propably :P
<antlarr> Quintasan: I would swear it should be in this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/hardy/libkdepim1a
<Quintasan> dpkg -L gdm - "Package gdm not installed"
<Quintasan> amgarchIn9: I'm on fresh install
<antlarr> I was wrong, there was an explicit package for that library:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/es/hardy/libkcal2b
<amgarchIn9> Quintasan: if kde is started grom gdm you dont get Shutdown/Restart buttons in kde menus.
<amgarchIn9> *from
<Quintasan> amgarchIn9: and anything prevents you from using kdm for GNOME session?
<amgarchIn9> why shouldnt both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-destop coexist peacefully. I had them both installed over three realeases.
<amgarchIn9> the two (virtual) packages do not conflict formally.
<Tm_T> they should coexist peacefully
<Tm_T> if not, there's bug
<Quintasan> amgarchIn9: but they install packages containing settings which may conflict
<amgarchIn9> if they are not supposed to coexist, one should introduce a formal conflict.
<amgarchIn9> kdm/gdm also do not conflict
<Tm_T> and shouldn't
<amgarchIn9> ok I am removing gdm and see how it works...
<Tm_T> amgarchIn9: please check if there's related bug reported, if not, submit one
<Quintasan> jcanada: you're here about KDE 3.5.10, right?
<jcanada> well, actually I've decided to upgrade to the karmic koala kde3 remix
<jcanada> best of both worlds!
<Quintasan> Riddell: about the icons, we want do to this or we will discuss this at next meeting? (when?)
<amichair> any idea what's the difference in localization between using sudo and kdesudo? e.g. when running jockey-kde --help in foreign locale, one shows question marks, the other throws an exception...
<Tm_T> hmmh, I wonder if kde3 remix has fixes that landed into svn right after 3.5.10 release
<skreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<DaskreeCh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/317236/
<DaskreeCh> What's going on there?
<DaskreeCh> !info libc6 lucid
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.10.1-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3670 kB, installed size 9328 kB
<DaskreeCh> kb9vqf: hello
<nixternal> ScottK: have we started work on a wiki page yet for things that we are looking at for Lucid? Need to start prepping my todo list...I know docs are one of my top priorities, otherwise I will feel the wrath of the jonathans :)
<ScottK> nixternal: There's the wiki page with the specs
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: you don't need to worry about depending on phonon. All kde apps depend on kdebase-runtime which takes care of phonon dependencies
<nixternal> ScottK: found it, thanks
<JontheEchidna> DaskreeCh: pong
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: i was trying to figure out what's going on with this ppa. It's reporting depends that are higher than Lynx repos
<JontheEchidna> could be based on debian sid or something like that
<JontheEchidna> the package, that is
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: sorry forgot to say that it is not a KDE app, it is Qt only
<nixternal> great work on the PatchReview page everyone
<JontheEchidna> oh, then depend on phonon-backend
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: Ah ok that's probably it I'll send a report
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: on both, xine and gstreamer?
<JontheEchidna> no, just "phonon-backend", which all phonon backend packages provide
<JontheEchidna> to get xine to be preferred kdebase-runtime depends on phonon-backend-xine | phonon-backend
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ah ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<nixternal> OK, started the Kubuntu/Todo for Lucid
<nixternal> here is an idea, when doing stuff for Kubuntu on the wiki. how about putting everything under Kubuntu/ :)
<nixternal> much easier to create a page that lists every child page so it is easier to find stuff
<nixternal> and start using CategoryKubuntu or such as well
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Hi!
<DaskreeCh> kb9vqf: How are you? :)
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: KategoryDoktor
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: Amusing point for the day http://identi.ca/canadianpharmacy is interested in Doktor for some reason. Can't figure out what :)
<kb9vqf> Doing OK...pretty busy though
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK, thanks :)
<DaskreeCh> kb9vqf: great :)
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Did you get a chance to try KDE3 on Karmic yet?
<DaskreeCh> kb9vqf: Not currently I can throw up a flag to see if anyone is having any issues
<kb9vqf> I was just curious; I've been using it for the past week or so on all my systems without problems
<DaskreeCh> What's the Bluettoth situation there?
<DaskreeCh> tooth
<amichair> JontheEchidna: heya
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Still not working; I don't have any Bluetooth hardware to develop with.
<maco> seele: heheheh youre silly
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, that could probably be upstreamed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kubuntu_96_pre_kdm_xsplash.diff should probably go. usplash comes up anyway and ksplash only ever ends up appearing for half a second, just slowing down the boot process unecessarily
<Riddell> seele: Dolphin -> Network -> Add Network Folder  is knetattach
<Lure> Riddell: I have merged digikam beta6 and kipi-plugins 0.8.0 and pushed it to bzr - if you feel like sponsoring it for lucid it would be great
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we'll need to see what the ubuntu desktop plans are for boot
<JontheEchidna> bug 476942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476942 in linux "[TOSHIBA Satellite M200] hibernate/resume failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476942
<JontheEchidna> er
<Lure> Riddell: I would also like to upload to kubuntu-ppa/backports as people are complaining about beta5 crasher on photo import
<JontheEchidna> bug 476924
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476924 in kdebase-workspace "kdm invokes ksplash for no reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476924
<Lure> is this fine with you?
<Riddell> Lure: can do, or how about real backports?
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will check what is the policy for real backports
<Riddell> Lure: it has to be in lucid first then it has to be tested by someone
<Lure> Riddell: you just get them into lucid then - just grab orig.gz from debian unstable
<Riddell> then file a bug
<Lure> Riddell: I have it in my ppa for karmic - so I can get testers there
 * Lure is at digikam/kipi sprint in next three days and I have to get this in shape to not get negative feedback from others ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: file a bug at launchpad.net/karmic-backports
<Riddell> Lure: I tried digikam on a newbie today, and I'm afraid that first run wizard is a killer
<Riddell> it's full of wordy pointless questions that I don't know the answer to
<Lure> Riddell: agreed - for some reason gilles likes it :-(
<Lure> will talk to him about this
<ofir> I made mockup for a new design to kubuntu.org: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/ofir-website.png
<ofir> Comments are welcome!
 * ryanakca likes it :)
<JontheEchidna> ooh, nice
<ryanakca> (A screenshot slideshow is possible where the screenshot is too :D)
<amichair> why does the screenshot have a window-ish wallpaper on it?
<amichair> windows-xp-ish
<ofir> I downloaded the walpaper from kde-look...
<ofir> The screenshot is temproary
<dtchen_> I love asiego's blog post about negativity -- he put it much more ably
<ofir> If you have good screenshots, you are more than welcome to send them to me
<ofir> I will include the best ones in the final release
 * amichair wonders if that's a good thing or a bad thing for attracting new users...
<nixternal> ofir: absolutely beautiful!
<ofir> thanks
<nixternal> I think it is time we updated our logo as well
<amichair> ofir: looks very good, simple and smooth
 * nixternal creates lucid pbuilder finally :)
<JontheEchidna> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JontheEchidna>   kdebase-runtime: Depends: oxygen-icon-theme (>= 4:4.2.90) but it is not installable
<JontheEchidna> meh :(
<JontheEchidna> renamed kde-icons-oxygen, figures
 * JontheEchidna fixes
<nixternal> hehe
<dtchen_> we're not installing Suggests by default, are we?
<nixternal> we shouldn't be
<nixternal> but that is probably obvious...haven't caught up on what all has changed while I was away
<dtchen_> cos this *-jre -> libpulse0 -> pulseaudio stuff is causing me to be very, very sad
<nixternal> almost to much has changed, to the point I should go back to Windows development :p
<ofir> more updates next week (I hope :)
<JontheEchidna> bah, it's the new oxygen-icon being stuck in new
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I fixed the jockey 'activate doesn't do anything' and a crash bug I managed to reproduce, but there are a whole bunch of crash bugs with no details of what the user did, no useful stacktrace, etc. I dunno what can be done with them.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: what was the deal with the "activete doesn't do anything"? I could never figure that one out.
<dtchen_> we need a developer-only LP tag consisting of ":("
<nixternal> lol
<amichair> JontheEchidna: hehe... it had 5 duplicate bugs. it was a trivial gui thing. one of the bug reporters actually gave a correct analysis of the problem (I read it only after closing the bug, but it didn't take long anyway)
<Lure> ofir: nice and professional looking
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the problem was that when the gui opened up or refreshed, the first item was highlighted, but not 'current' in the QT sense. that's it.
<JontheEchidna> highlighted but not selected... interesting
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yes, qt has selectedItems and currentItem, they are not the same. iirc in windows there is visual feedback of this - selected items are highlighted, and the current item has a tiny dotted frame around it
<amichair> JontheEchidna: anyway, u can look at the diff, the actual bug fix is one line, and I added a couple more for good measure :-)
<JontheEchidna> Before I had thought that maybe the signal/slot weren't being connected, but I suppose it turned out to be much more tricky :)
<JontheEchidna> but now... food time. back in a bit
<amichair> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~amichai2/jockey/fixes/revision/583 (the fix is the last line)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: anyway, is there any other bug you'd like to see closed?
<shtylman_> Riddell: im pretty sure that patch isn't relevant anymore
<shtylman_> it was a ksplash issue which has been fixed in other ways I think
<shtylman_> don't hold me to that though... cause I havn't followed that patch in a while
<shtylman_> I know I made it to deal with icon clipping and don't know if that is still a problem
<JontheEchidna> we could probably not apply it (but don't delete it) and then monitor the situation
<JontheEchidna> amichair: not in particular
<JontheEchidna> amichair: if there were a list of bugs that should be looked at by developers, would that be useful to you?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yep, what kind of list? like cherrypicking the most important/difficult/annoying bugs around?
<JontheEchidna> in theory anything marked as "triaged" in the bug tracker for kde-related entries should have enough info to fix, but should there be an alternative list? (Maybe posted in the topic)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: dunno what exactly, but working with the lp bugs the past week seemed more like working with a flat list than anything usefully prioritized
<amichair> lp itself rocks though :-)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we're a bit short on hands there on bug triage... just me and, when he can, apachelogger
<amichair> amichair: I'm really impressed with everything being integrated and ajaxy and stable and smooth... whoever done it, did a great job :-)
<amichair> but the actual status/importance/reports were pretty much like a flat list
<amichair> lots of dups, bugs with no info, wishes mixed up with bugs, gtk/kde/core all mixed up...
<amichair> there is room for improvement there
<JontheEchidna> binary package separation within the tracker is something I've wanted for a long time
<amichair> also subjects which are not informative, or have no correlation to the content...
<amichair> it would be easier to work with if it was better monitored an maintained
<JontheEchidna> yeah... we just need more people for that
<amichair> amichair: I did what I could along the way, marked dups, changed subjects, etc.
<amichair> but when unmaintained, it's hard to see the forset for the trees
<amichair> I think I'm being too verbose here. I'll shut up a bit :-)
<JontheEchidna> nah, at the least you don't have as many consecutive lines as apachelogger or myself sometimes have :D
<amichair> well I don't yet feel at home in the channel, more of an intruder
 * JontheEchidna triages a few jockey-kde bugs
 * amichair likes JontheEchidna's attitude!
<JontheEchidna> amichair: btw, when you request info feel free to mark the bug's status as incomplete. Then if in 30 days the user hasn't responded you can close the bug
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw, I did the karmic upgrade yesterday, everything seems snappier now :-)
<JontheEchidna> cool :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-13
<amichair> also upgraded to nvidia 190, that might've helped too...
<JontheEchidna> bug 348370... maybe the python optparse class can't handle non-ascii characters? (lol)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348370 in jockey "jockey-kde crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in write()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348370
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh, I looked at that, strange. the same code runs ok in -gtk and -text (the same actual method!)
<JontheEchidna> erm, strange
<amichair> JontheEchidna: plus, it behaves differently under sudo and kdesudo... one does a crash, one shows question marks.
<amichair> maybe it's some global python setting somewhere...
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if the system locale settings differ from the KDE-set ones or even the non-KDE-user set ones?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: no clue :-)
<JontheEchidna> just speculating here :)
<amichair> btw, in both sp and jockey there were a bunch of bugs that are trivial to reproduce, or even stumble upon, in foreign locales
<amichair> I'm guessing no dev or core team member uses any such locale :-/
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately locale testing has been abysmal pretty much all of kubuntu's life
<amichair> say, do any of the ppl that r here fulltime get paid for it?
<dtchen_> for being on irc fulltime? I doubt it ;-)
<amichair> lol
<amichair> now that would be a killer job!
<JontheEchidna> Riddell and agateau are the two full-time employees of Canonical, everyone else is doing it on their own time
<amichair> I'm tired of corporate world, quit it. but I need to make a living if I wanna keep contributing to foss projects... wish I could find some way
<JontheEchidna> I hear agateau is busy with a new baby lately, though
<amichair> :-)
<JontheEchidna> btw, do we get a popup message for jockey these days?
<amichair> dunno
<JontheEchidna> my proprietary hardware have given up the ghost for me, so I cannot test these days
<amichair> I tested in a vbox, so nothing to be auto-detected there
<JontheEchidna> in theory we should, though
<amichair> "given up the ghost"? not familiar with that one
<nixternal> time to finally Reformat and Reinstall Kubuntu on this laptop...after upgrading to Karmic, the speed is horribly slow and a lot of stuff seems to have broken since then....wow, I went 3 years dist-upgrading this machine
<amichair> nixternal: just in time for the LTS :-)
<nixternal> heh, I am sure within the next couple of weeks I will upgrade to Lucid anyways
<amichair> JontheEchidna: can u remind me what other apps are self-developed other than sp, jockey and (I think) the usb creator?
<JontheEchidna> printer-applet-kde, and system-config-printer-kde (these are in KDE itself but we maintain them)
<JontheEchidna> you could also help with kubuntu-notification-helper if you're in the mood for C++ hacking
<amichair> ryanakca: I just noticed the ubuntu homepage has a nice animated gif screenshot thing... I think it would be great to have one for the new kubuntu.org site (pass on to ofir por favor?)
<JontheEchidna> at the moment we also have gdebi-kde and install-package, but we're looking to discontinue those and replace them with kpackagekit
<amichair> what are the last two?
<ryanakca> amichair: *nod*.... we have a screenshot slideshow module pending review. Will pass on the animated gif though :)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: gdebi-kde and install-package? gdebi-kde is a .deb installer and install-package is a batch installer that uses gdebi-kde
<amichair> and is kpackagekit a kde maintained app? is that why we like it?
<JontheEchidna> not official KDE, but it does have maintainers that are not us :P
<JontheEchidna> hopefully once it matures a bit it'll become official KDE
<amichair> why was adept replaced? it behaves just about the same...
<Riddell> it was unmaintainable
<amichair> as in the code sucked?
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> it was special
<Riddell> and we could always do with one less app to maintain
 * amichair repeats to himself: think before talking, think before talking...
<nixternal> then get rid of pkgkit :p  we always have aptitude/apt-get installed by default :p
<nixternal> silly disk encryption in karmic
<amichair> so there are basically 3 packages self-deved... that's good, I guess. if one or two more devs wanna join me on a fixing spree, we can get them all rock solid and beautiful!
<ryanakca> Might as well get rid of KDE too, you can telnet to SMTP servers to send mail and to webservers to fetch websites (render the HTML in your mind), use ed to edit files, etc. :D
<nixternal> ryanakca: good point
 * nixternal downloads the ubuntu minimal cd
<ryanakca> nixternal: CD? Bah, get a floppy distro :P
<nixternal> net install!
<ryanakca> tomsrsbt and blueflops were good :)
<ryanakca> or was it tomrsbt? I forget.
<nixternal> slackware 1.0 was the best
<amichair> is it just me, or did the fonts get tiny on the upgrade to karmic?
<nixternal> I just noticed that as well amichair on a new install...I like it!
<nixternal> finally, I don't have to modify them anymore after a fresh install :)
<amichair> I just put them back up to 9px... too small for comfort.
<amichair> hmmm... for some reason software-properties is the only one which remained small :-/
<amichair> JontheEchidna: you made the other fixed jockey bug disappear
<JontheEchidna> which one?
<JontheEchidna> oh, the one with the backtrace?
<amichair> bug #400637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400637 in jockey "Jockey crashing in KDE 4.3 rc2 (dup-of: 403361)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<JontheEchidna> btw, I do have plans now to remove the tray icon entirely and rely soley on the KNotification, after I get it working
<ScottK> I distinctly remember downloading 48 MB of screensavers when -workspace was updated.  Where did they go?
<JontheEchidna> the KNotification is created now, but never told to show. If I can fix that then add some action buttons to do what the tray icon does now we're golden
<amichair> u mean the KStatusNotifierItem?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh, that's the common popup thingy?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how does that work with a long-term reminder such as this? can it show an icon too? or it'll popup once a day?
<JontheEchidna> we set it to persistent so that it won't go away until dealt with
<amichair> how does that show up?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: This is on the notifier?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no, jockey-kde
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> basically you get the popup with the button to launch jockey in it
<JontheEchidna> then after 5 seconds it will minimize to the "i" icon
<JontheEchidna> but not go away until dealt with
<ScottK> Unfortunately it will then maximize every time some other notification pops up
<ScottK> (this is something I'd like to see change)
<amichair> maybe persistent or second-time notifications should show just the title or something (expandable)
<ScottK> Honestly they should not show at all.
<ScottK> They've been shown and because of the number in the (i) it's known they are there
<ScottK> Having them pop up again at all is just annoying
<amichair> so they show only when u click on the i urself? that sounds good.
<ScottK> That's my thought.
<amichair> although the number should be changed, not sure how. don't have one right now, but iirc it's small and dark and blends in with the noise, not as eye-catching as a notification should be
<amichair> maybe a yellow shining ball number or something instead
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I see the knotification line is there, what's needed to make it work?
 * JontheEchidna is working on a patch for that
<JontheEchidna> basically it gets constructed but never shown
<amichair> cool
<amichair> I like this new notification system. it makes sense, is simple and convenient.
<JontheEchidna> it's been there since KDE3 days, just not with integrated plasma awesomeness
<JontheEchidna> it used to be a bare, uncentered gray popup at the top of the screen
<amichair> I hate in windows when every app u have pops up its own icon for updates (as well as its own update process)...
<amichair> well I don't know what it was, but I do like what I'm looking at now :-)
<amichair> well, I'm off to bed. gotta quit going to sleep at 5am...
<amichair> although for fixing kubuntu bugs, it was worth it ;-)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<amichair> I think we covered most annoying/longstanding bugs this week. Thanks everyone for your assistance :-)
<Riddell> night amichair
<Riddell> welcome back Lex79, oh king of the merges
<Lex79> hi Riddell :)
<amichair> Riddell: :-)
<Lex79> finally we don't care about phonon include \o/
<Riddell> well, qt 4.6 could well have more sillyness with phonon headers and other phonon bits
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: problems with kdebase-runtime which depens on new oxygen icons package? have done something wrong ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: nope, the new oxygen-icons is just stuck in binary new
<Lex79> ah ok
<Riddell> not any more :)
<DaskreeCh> ryanakca: Why pass on the Anigif ?
<ryanakca> DaskreeCh, amichair: No, I will pass the anigif idea on.
<DaskreeCh> ScottK: I have 45 MB of wallpapers
<ScottK> Ah, wallpapers, not screensavers.
<DaskreeCh> KDE Screensavers are in a really bad shape
<DaskreeCh> ScottK: konqueror is covered by kdebase-dbg ?
<ScottK> I think so.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-distiguishing-updates-that-require-restart and will you be able to participate remotely (perhaps)?
<JontheEchidna> holy crap, I screwed up my knotifications
<JontheEchidna> depends on what time it's discussed I suppose
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it effects update-notifier-kde or kubuntu-notification-helper, as they just notify when their told to. (K)PackageKit is what would need modifying to support that
<JontheEchidna> meaning, it probably won't support that, given its track record
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Maybe I'll just seed the software center for netbook.
 * ScottK will have to look into that
 * JontheEchidna tries to figure out why self.mw.notify.setActions("Manage Drivers") gives each character of that string its own button in the KNotification
<JontheEchidna> maybe if I wrap that in a qstring...
<JontheEchidna> oh, pyqt doesn't use qstrings apparently
<DaskreeCh> :-( I have kdebase-dbg installed and DrKonqui insists I'm worthless :(
 * DaskreeCh sobs kwietly in the korner
<nixternal> dr konqi does not lie ;p
<DaskreeCh> Ok Lets see if it's just my crappy PC
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/EwZ_sAzL.html
<DaskreeCh> When you get a Save File dialog does it ever sometimes pause as it's evaluating files so that things like directories are not able to be clicked?
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: I approve!
<JontheEchidna> Should change the button to "despair all ye who enter here"
<JontheEchidna> that was more of a manual test since I have no prop. hardware to test
<DaskreeCh> JontheEchidna: put that as jockey-kde --truth
<seele> ScottK: are they going to have a voip bridge or just listen+irc?
<ScottK> seele: No idea.  Even when they have the voip thing it never seems to work very well.
<ScottK> I see they have pre-defined IRC channels per room, so that should help.
<dtchen_> there isn't enough bw, and the shaping tends to be arse
<seele> do you have a crackberry with a decent speaker phone? i could call you
<seele> or someone else there with a US calling plan
<ScottK> My palm Treo doesn't do too badly.
<seele> ah you have a treo
<seele> i knew you didnt have an iphone so i just assumed blackberry
<ScottK> Last person on the planet with one, apparently.
<seele> i'd say, hehe
<dtchen_> nope, I know quite a few people here with treos
<dtchen_> they're ridiculed gently by their respective IT depts, but eh, attorneys. shrug.
<bbigras> it seems kopete-facebook don't work anymore (protocol change I think), it's fixed in someone git repo. I also fixed a small bug in mine. How does it works to update the package?
<dtchen_> bbigras: the formalized structure is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews
<bbigras> dtchen_: thanks!
<dtchen_> bbigras: less formally, if you have a bug report filed using Launchpad, someone here or in #ubuntu-motu could take a look
<bbigras> dtchen_: ok thanks
<bbigras> dtchen_: It looks like the bugs are already filled by others
<bbigras> dtchen_: The modif I have fix 428017, 428022 and 476360
<dtchen_> bbigras: yes, but you can triage them [the bugs], attach your debdiff, and ...
<bbigras> dtchen_: on diff per bug?
<bbigras> one*
<dtchen_> bbigras: no, if they're the same bug, then mark the latter two as dupes of the first
<bbigras> yes I already marked 3 bugs as the same. but I do one diff for each specific bug?
<dtchen_> bbigras: if they're separate (distinct) bugs, then yes, one debdiff per bug
<bbigras> dtchen_: ok thanks
<DaskreeCh> Hmm Kopete Krunner is quite slow
<bbigras> I attached debdiffs for bug 476360 and bug 428017 , if anyone is interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476360 in kopete-facebook "Never able to connect to facebook" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428017 in kopete-facebook "plugin does not know it is offline" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428017
<bbigras> and it could be nice if someone change the importance of "Never able to connect to facebook" since this bug makes the plugin useless
<bbigras> if someone could change*
<ScottK> nixternal: Speaking of stuff you promised, but didn't do, I did https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers while you were gone.  Tech board is reviewing now.
<nixternal> ya, thanks for that one :)  I didn't do quite a few things that I said I would do before I left...felt shitty about it until I got into PA in the mountains on the bike :p
<ScottK> vorian: You're still marked essential on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-lucid-motu - please change that.
<Lure_> Riddell: is anybody working on pkg-kde-tools merge for karmic? I think we should get this early in lucid to reduce the delta to debian in other packages
 * Lure_ has packages which need completely new rules files due to diff
<Lure_> Riddell: but get digikam/kipi-plugins in before, as it is easier for backports ;-)
 * Lure_ likes the bright side of  it ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: re set_country.diff .. upstreamable to debian, probably needs changes for KDE, though AFAIK not even upstreams reference implementation of kdm.init does include locale stuff, so I doubt it would get accepted
<apachelogger> DaskreeCh: weeeh :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you suggesting that I am talking to myself at times? :P
 * apachelogger really cant do anything about people not wanting to join apachelogger's brainstorming :P
<Lure> maco: congrats on getting MOTU emblem! ;-)
<maco> Lure: thanks :)
<Riddell> Lure: digikam and k-p uploaded
<amichair> JontheEchidna: maybe u can close bug 381100 while you're at it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381100 in jockey "Removing jockey-kde does not remove task bar icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381100
<Riddell> bbigras: testing your changes now
<Riddell> NCommander: kde4libs arm breakage if you're bored if your morning sudoku
<Riddell> tseliot: you're on facebook?
<tseliot> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> tseliot: can you see my chat ping?
<tseliot> Riddell: yes, I can
<Riddell> bbigras: rock, kopete facebook working
<tseliot> \o/
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> it fails here, and crashes Kopete on exit
<glatzor> Hello Riddell, I uploaded packagekit and kpackagekit 0.5 to the ppa
<Riddell> which is why bbigras kindly did that fix for us
<Riddell> Tm_T: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kopete-facebook_0.1.4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<jussi01> amichair: around?
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, is fixes pushed upstream?
<glatzor> Riddell, the apt backend received a lot of love and polishing in the last days
<glatzor> Riddell, but the patches would still need to be adapted for kpackagekit
<Riddell> bbigras: I redid your patches as quilt patches within the debian directory which any package will need (take a look on the bug if you're interested in packaging), I've uploaded to lucid and to karmic-proposed which will need a check from motu sru to approve
<jussi01> amichair: I can test whatever you need for bug 357134...
<Riddell> Tm_T: I believe it comes from upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357134 in jockey "jockey-kde hungs on 'Activate' (dup-of: 458770)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458770 in jockey ""Hardware Drivers" does not indicate what is activatable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458770
<Riddell> glatzor: what patches for kpackagekit?
<Tm_T> Riddell: strange, I'm using upstream, thats trunk kopete and facebook plugin from git
<Riddell> "Based on a git commit by Alexandru Scvortov (http://github.com/brunoqc/kopete-facebook/commit/275a502156927eec92b01c18bb00873af798fa56)"
<glatzor> Riddell, software-properties-kde integration mainly
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmmm, I'll look more closely on it, thanks
<Riddell> glatzor: are you going to UDS?
<glatzor> Riddell, yes.
<glatzor> Riddell, I haven't yet found much time for prepartions, but I will be there :)
<Riddell> mm, I should pack sometime too
<Riddell> maybe find a way to get to the airport
<jussi01> yeah, me too...
 * jussi01 is leaving sunday morning...
<glatzor> Riddell, see you! at least in dallas!
<Riddell> glatzor: so these patches, you made some to packagekit and now they need adapted to kpackagekit?
<amichair> jussi01: heya
<amichair> jussi01: apply this patch, and see if it's better: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~amichai2/jockey/fixes/revision/583
<amichair> Riddell, JontheEchidna, apachelogger: first one to review and merge the software-properties-kde fixes branch gets three cookies. Three!!! This is an opportunity you *really* don't want to miss! (this competition is open to everyone else as well!)
<jussi01> amichair: could you roll it up into a ppa package somewhere?
<amichair> jussi01: dunno, can I? how would I go about doing that?
<amichair> jussi01: btw a simple way to verify it's the same bug - just click on the driver every time before you click on activate (even if it seems to be selected)
<ghostcube> hi
<sebas> which package do I need for amarok to play mp3 in karmic?
<sebas> apparently it broke after upgrading
<nixternal> sebas: libmp3lame0 I believe
<sebas> nixternal: already installed
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> mp32ogg :p
<nixternal> mp3 is evil :D
<sebas> Right. :(
<sebas> It's 2009, and I'm continuously having audio problems
<sebas> there's hardly been a single day where my audio just works
 * sebas finds that sad
<Mamarok> sebas: there are a few people you could kill for us, maybe start with Pöttering ;)
<nixternal> for once I have been audio-issue-free
<Mamarok> sebas: and that's the reason we need a Multimedia spring for KDE, see my mail
<sebas> yeah :/
 * a|wen-dtu has been audio-issue-free since upgrading to karmic and installing pulseaudio (seems like it has matured a lot; or i've just been lucky)
<Mamarok> the latter, believe me, markey tried and had stuttering sound galore
<sebas> tried using flash and anything else at the same time, with a hda_intel?
<a|wen-dtu> Mamarok: also on karmic ... cause in jaunty it simply didn't work
<sebas> it got as good as "sometimes just restarting firefox and killing everything else helps"
<ScottK> a|wen-dtu: My kids desktop has been trouble free on sound since upgrading to Karmic and removing pulseaudio.
<Mamarok> what bothers me most is that it can't just be disabled and let people fall back to their sound card defaults, it really screws the sound big time, rewritening alsa configs, etc.
<Mamarok> that's just not acceptable
<a|wen-dtu> sebas: sure; amarok + youtube + another folash movie playing at the same time ... on an hda_intel
<Mamarok> a|wen-dtu: that works for me with the defautl phonon settings, no need for pulseaudio to do that
<Mamarok> default*
<Mamarok> I have Amarok playing + Youtube video without problems here, phono + xine backend
<Mamarok> even if the sound mix is horrible and I don't see why I would want to do that, but it works
<sebas> a|wen-dtu: guess you're more lucky than I am then
<sebas> I don't have any kind of sound on my development notebook for _months_
<sebas> I did fix my amarok now though, the multimedia partition's mount got lost apparently
<sebas> there's some ext4 funkiness in my dmesg, maybe that's why the mount got lost
<sebas> thanks though, and sorry for the noise
<a|wen-dtu> Mamarok: for me i couldn't make two things play at the same time before installing pulseaudio after upgrading to karmic ... at least i was lucky enough to find one combination which worked
 * ghostcube is audio issue free cause he uses jackd libxine with jack support from ppa
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> i run vlc mplayer youtube all with jackd :D
<ghostcube> at one time no probs
<ghostcube> -_-
 * seele wants to know what's so usable about having to use your mouse to read text
<seele> if the text isnt that useful then it should be in a tooltip, not subtext description
<Tm_T> seele: what where?
<seele> nevermind that mouseover actions are nearly impossible on touch interfaces
<seele> Tm_T: comments about one of the kubuntu patches
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> seele: btw I constantly find issues with white text in white background, that's something I hate
<bbigras> Riddell: thanks
<seele> Tm_T: yeah, usually reading white text on white background is pretty difficult :P
<bbigras> Tm_T: I'm don't know if the guy who made the kopete-facebook "protocol change" commit is part of a team. I'll check with the plugin guy if he can import the change. About the offline bug fix, it was by me and I made a pull request on github, it was to fix https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213389
<ubottu> KDE bug 213389 in general "[facebook-plugin] Account can not be removed" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> seele: which patch is that?
<bbigras> Riddell: you saw that the package failed to build for lucid?
<MidMark> hello
<MidMark> I was trying to find Debian package for QT source code
<MidMark> I have checked here: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/qt4-x11
<MidMark> but I do not see anything
<Riddell> bbigras: yes missing pkg-config, I'll upload a fix
<bbigras> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> MidMark: "Repository has been moved to Git"
<MidMark> oh
<MidMark> do you have a link pls?
<Riddell> Vcs-Git: git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git
<Riddell> Vcs-Browser: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=summary
<MidMark> where is it possible to download the debian package and not single files?
<seele> Riddell: kubuntu_19_always_show_kickoff_subtext.diff
<falktx> hi there!
<falktx> how's the "Timelord Project" going?
<falktx> i noticed that there's no "timelord team" in launchpad
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview is filling up
<falktx> shouldn't we create one first?
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-members
<falktx> aah
<falktx> ok
<falktx> i've just requested to join the team
<Riddell> kubuntu membership needs contribution first
<falktx> I know the fix for the sudo qtcurve/KDE theming prob
<falktx> I was thinking of patching kubuntu-default-settings package
<falktx> then upload it to the members' PPA
<Riddell> ooh?  what's the problem?
<falktx> when you start a gtk app
<falktx> in a KDE session
<falktx> the theme used in the app will be ...
<falktx> a very crappy one
<falktx> my idea was adding a postinst rule
<falktx> that will create the file
<falktx> "root/.gtk-rc2.0"
<falktx> that will just fix the prob
<falktx> when uninstalling, that file could be removed
<falktx> it doesn't hurt gnome sessions
<JontheEchidna> what about when you change the theme though?
<falktx> the kcm_gtk stuff doesn't apply to the root user
<falktx> using gnome-control-center -> appearance
<falktx> is the, only, other workaround
<falktx> but that pushes a lot of gtk/gnome packages
<Quintasan> hmm, I pretty sure my ATA to USB adapter was working in Karmic, now it's unable to enumerate USB device on port 2 :/
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it's against policy to install stuff in /root
<Riddell> for the user we add the file on KDE startup
<Riddell> possibly it could be added on kdesudo startup in a similar way
<falktx> but not sure how to do that
<JontheEchidna> Making kdesudo apply the user's theme would be the proper way to do this
<falktx> I agree
<falktx> but that's no easy task (at least for me)
<JontheEchidna> symlinking the .gtk-rc2.0 files won't work for more than one user, and copying a gtkrc to /root/ on install won't work after the user changes his GTK theme settings
<falktx> yep
<falktx> the root would always have qtcurve theme
<falktx> (but only for KDE session)
<falktx> I know that running "gnome-settings-daemon" after a theme on Gnome has been set
<falktx> this also works
<Riddell> is GTK2_RC_FILES not used?
<Riddell> can't kdesudo just make sure that's set?
<falktx> maybe
<falktx> what about:
<falktx> GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/theme/gtkrc APP
<falktx> running that before kdesudo
<falktx> that may fix the prob
<JontheEchidna> it would probably be trivial to get kdesudo to do that by default
 * JontheEchidna wishes Tonio were here
<Riddell> I have it set to /etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/jr/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/jr/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4:/home/jr/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<Riddell> if kdesudo kept that it should be fine
<falktx> or maybe we could add a button to kcm_gtk ?
<falktx> "enable this theme for sudo"
<JontheEchidna> a kdesudo fix would be worlds more proper
<MidMark> Anyone knows the link for qt's source debian package (.deb) file? Please
<JontheEchidna> plus kcm_gtk would need to be launched with kdesudo itself
<Riddell> what gtk apps get run as root anyway?
<falktx> synaptic
<JontheEchidna> ^synaptic
<falktx> is the most wanted gtk package for KDE users, i think
<Riddell> MidMark: linked from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11
<JontheEchidna> whoa, kdebluetooth has never been merged with debian
<Riddell> kdebluetooth also has upstream fixes
<JontheEchidna> oh, just not in a really long time
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'm doing the RC2 + merge
<Riddell> MidMark: also .debs aren't source
<falktx> I'll look into kdesudo code
<falktx> and see what I can do
<ghostcube> yeah synaptic is fine :)
<ghostcube> couldnt someone port it to qt ?
<Riddell> falktx: things I'd look for are is that environment variable being passed through by kdesudo or not, and is it being used by gtk anyway
<ScottK> jussi01: Are you taking requests for increased channel limits for UDS?
<MidMark> Riddell: I can't find any qt4-x11 debian package, only .tar.gz :(
<ScottK> MidMark: diff.gz is there too
<falktx> another question: how was possible that qt4.5.3 didn't compile in time for Karmic?
<falktx> in the version i see:
<ScottK> We couldn't get it to build.
<falktx> 4.5.3-really4.5.2
<Riddell> MidMark: a debian source package is made up of .orig.tar.gz (upstream source), .diff.gz (diff containing the packaging) and .dsc (description md5sums).  download all three and use dpkg-source -x foo.dsc to extract
<ScottK> The fix came too late so we had to revert
<falktx> that's sad
<MidMark> ah
<MidMark> ok thanks!
<falktx> Lucid will have qt4.6.0 for sure, i hope
<Riddell> qt 4.5.3 also moved around phonon headers and it's not a good idea to do that late in the cycle
<Riddell> lucid already does have 4.6
<falktx> nice
<falktx> there's not an alpha1 yet or is it?
<ghostcube> 4.6 is in experimental ppa or ?
<falktx> i saw 4.6 on kubuntu-experimental
<falktx> with koffice 2.1 rc1
<falktx> i check it, there's not even a Lucid current ISO yet
<jussi01> ScottK: um, you need to ask a freenode staffer for +u, but tell them to ask me for a reference if they need one.
<jussi01> ScottK: nalioth or pricey are both ubuntu guys, so probably best people to ask
<ScottK> jussi01: Sorry.  THought you were one.
<jussi01> ScottK: was....
<jussi01> :)
 * ScottK nods
<neversfelde> falktx: koffice is in beta backports
 * neversfelde should probably delete the other packages in staging and experimental
<amik> how many bug reports are opened per day for kubuntu?
<falktx> koffice beta 2 is in backports
<falktx> rc1 is in experimental
<falktx> at least a few days ago
<falktx> (i mean koffice 2.1)
<Riddell> amichair: I don't think we count, there's no set of kubuntu packages anyway
<amichair> Riddell: I'm just reading the TimeLord doc, and it makes me wonder what we're dealing with here
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<Quintasan> I give up, anyone know what can stop a HDD connected via an IDE-to-USB adapter to stop working? Kernel says: “[67416.731577] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2”
<falktx> try another usb port?
<falktx> i do work for me sometimes
<falktx> *it did*
<Quintasan> falktx: tried three out of ten :P
<falktx> reboot with the device connected?
<Quintasan> not working :/
<neversfelde> falktx: no https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
 * JontheEchidna grumbles about soyuz not supporting source format 3.0 yet
<neversfelde> 1:2.0.91-1ubuntu1~ppa11
<falktx> nice to know it's RC1 already
<falktx> was that recently?
<falktx> ha
<falktx> 22 hours ago
<neversfelde> falktx: it is there for about 3 days now, I think :)
<neversfelde> ppa11 is a fix
<falktx> lol
<falktx> i don't have net at home
<falktx> i can't check some things regurlarly
<amichair> hmmm... 1.6K bug reports doesn't sound like all that much... if 10 ppl here triaged only 5 reports a day, we would be up to date in a month :-)
<Quintasan> sure, let me get my KVM machine done :
<Quintasan> :P
<falktx> has anyone looked over openSUSE's firefox KDE integration?
<falktx> I was wondering it their packages could be "alienized"
<ScottK> We have a session planned for UDS to look into that.
<ScottK> Any work people could do in advance to understand it would be appreciated.
<falktx> I'll be waiting for a DEB
<bbigras> falktx: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?p=137267#p137267
<Riddell> debfx has deb's
<falktx> thanks
<bbigras> falktx: it seems there'a already a patched version. It don't work for me but it seems to work for the guy on the forum. I didn't had time to investigate further.
<falktx> will try that now
<falktx> updating...
<bbigras> :)
<falktx> he has abrowser patched too
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I cannot see any notifications via knotify with the new amarok. When are they supposed to appear? On trackchange?
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh while you're here, what about the icons in k-d-s and taskjuggler?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what icons?
<Riddell> taskjuggler I've never used, if it works that's fine if not we can scrap it
<amichair> hey! is software-propeties-kde going to be replaced? has all my work been for nothing??
<Riddell> amichair: no it's still being used
<falktx> the guy also has "firefox-3.5-kde" in his repo
<Riddell> amichair: there's something about it being replaced in timelord but that's wrong
<falktx> so that may hold the key
<amichair> Riddell: that's what I just read
 * amichair releases a sigh of relief
<falktx> firefox just told me a need a reset
<falktx> just waiting for a download to finish and i'll test this baby out
<Quintasan> Riddell: it uses kdepimlibs3 for ical functions, yesterday one user popped out it's a KDE 3 applications and ical support is missing
<bbigras> falktx: oh I didn't saw firefox-3.5-kde . it works, nice!
<falktx> yes
<falktx> !!!
<falktx> it do works
<Quintasan> Riddell: I mean the icons for the directories that are created by default in users home directory
<falktx> maybe i should post a screenshot somewhere?
<Quintasan> GetDeb.net installation fails in Kubuntu, at least with konq
<falktx> no thread on the forums, will create one now
<JontheEchidna> amichair: software-properties will stick around for at least 10.04
<JontheEchidna> I think my assumptions when writing the initial doc were wrong, Ubuntu plans to keep it around for a while
<falktx> done: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8308625
<falktx> what about wine-ubuntu integration?
<falktx> Will that come in time for Lucid?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: usb-creator-kde is not on the kubuntu bugs list
<JontheEchidna> I guess nobody added it, I'll subscribe kubuntu-bugs
<JontheEchidna> oh wait, I remember why we didn't
<JontheEchidna> because then we'd get a whole bunch of gtk bugs on the mailing list
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening is the chap that maintains usb-creator-kde, so we just trust him to keep an eye on things :)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: usb-creator-kde comes from the usb-creator source package which builds usb-creator-gtk and usb-creator-kde
<JontheEchidna> the bug system is set up per-source package
<JontheEchidna> so all the kde, gtk and core bugs get mixed up
<amichair> JontheEchidna: u mean in the same way that jockey-kde has 90% gtk bugs?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> also, I would merge your current fixes but I don't have the powarz to do so
<amichair> they should add a distro attribute to bugs... there are 4 official ubuntu distros after all... 6 including netbooks :-)
<seele> Riddell: in the upstream version of kickoff, when you have multiple applications of the same type (e.g. Web browser) the subtext is on by default for "disambiguiation"
<JontheEchidna> For both a core-dev would be needed to merge the fixes
<JontheEchidna> and I am not a core-dev :(
<seele> Riddell: do you remember if the subtext is still on by default if you switch to the application labels?
 * amichair gives JontheEchidna a cookie (only one!) for good intentions
<Riddell> seele: how do you mean switch to application labels?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yeah, if there are any issues with usb-creator-kde, feel free to ping me or subscribe me to any bugs :)
<seele> Riddell: you can change the kickoff labels from taskbased (default) to application name
<seele> for the big text
<Riddell> I don't know I'm afraid
<amichair> rgreening: I was just wondering why it's not on the kubuntu bugs list... no new issue came up. It rocks :-)
<seele> Riddell: the upstream version, for taskbased labels the subtext is on by default for disambiguation of appliactions, and i wanted to know if that feature is disabled when it is appliaction based
<seele> Riddell: ah oh well
<rgreening> amichair: I'm glad :) I worked a long time with evand (usb-creator author) to ensure it was well done and well integrated
<rgreening> there's a piece of my soul locked in it :P
<Mamarok> neversfelde: normally, yes
<Mamarok> sorry, was afk
<amichair> rgreening: it was the first thing I got excited about in karmic :-)
<rgreening> ha-ha :P cool
<neversfelde> Mamarok: np, all external packages were detected. I'll have another look at it. Thanks.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what other "embarassingly old bugs" are there to quash for the LTS?
<JontheEchidna> The loclaization bugs in software-properties are the most prominent ones in my memory
<JontheEchidna> do we still have any of those?
<jussi01> hrm...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I fixed crashes/corruption occurring in foreign locales, but no i18n/translation issues per-se
<jussi01> plasma just died on me...
<JontheEchidna> amichair: crashes/corruption were what I was thinking of
<jussi01> how do I restart it?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I think I got those covered, but we can go over the list again to make sure
<JontheEchidna> cool
<jussi01> amichair: fix bluetooth if it isnt fixed yet... ;) :D
<JontheEchidna> amichair: btw, for getting your jockey changes merged pitti in #ubuntu-devel is the man to talk to
<JontheEchidna> mvo is the go-to man for software-properties
<amichair> JontheEchidna: did u finish urs? it renders the second fix unnecessary
<amichair> (the tray icon crash)
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/EwZ_sAzL.html
<amichair> JontheEchidna: saw that... lol. are translations available yet? :-)
<nixternal> hrmm, converting kubuntu-docs to cmake looks to be a bit of work...no idea on how translations would work, i am guessing translation-pack or something
<Quintasan> lol
<JontheEchidna> that was just a static message I used to test the notification
<nixternal> though the current build system works, so maybe just stick with it...just rewrite everything
<JontheEchidna> jockey will feed the notification with text in real life
<Quintasan> damn I can't copy my files, WTF
<dpm> nixternal, hi, actually the current build system for kubuntu-docs doesn't seem to work (bug 459476)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459476 in ubuntu-translations "Translations not included in kubuntu-docs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459476
<Quintasan> No wonder we KDE stays away from our translations :P
<Quintasan> -we
<dpm> Quintasan, kubuntu docs translations has nothing to do with upstream
<dpm> although translations from everyone are welcome, of course
<bdgraue> i have problems with my wlan if i use the kubuntu-ppa packages for karmic. i can ping the router but not the internet.
<nixternal> dpm: that is because I wasn't around to build translations...the build works fine, just doesn't include translations
<dpm> nixternal, I remember having had a look at the package at the time, and IIRC it didn't include any rules in the Makefile to e.g. create translation templates or to build html pages for all locales. Will you be at UDS? perhaps we could talk about it there
<nixternal> dpm: the rules are there, just commented out...they have been the same for about 3+ years now, since switching to topic based help
<nixternal> it doesn't look like I will be at UDS physically
<nixternal> plus we don't build all the locales since about 80% of them are garbage
 * dpm looks at the Makefile again
<dpm> nixternal, in which sense are they garbage?
<nixternal> a lot of locales haven't been updated for one
<jjesse> nixternal not ignoring your email just haven't had a chance to respond
<nixternal> sure :p
<nixternal> let me just say this: Topic based help the way everyone is doing it sucks ass....topic based help is exactly the "What's this" fixes with KDE 4
<dpm> nixternal, what do you mean not updated?
 * dpm is just trying to find out ways to help kubuntu-docs being translated
<nixternal> I thought KHC was bad, I played with Yelp trying to get a grasp on the project mallard stuff, and it sucks just as bad...very annoying this doc stuff at times
<nixternal> dpm: nobody cares about translating kubuntu-docs
<bdgraue> maybe there is a problem with plasma-widget-networkmanagement in the karmic kubuntu-ppa, have problems with wlan since i upgraded to kde 4.3.3
<bdgraue> where do i have to go with such problem?
<nixternal> there are some languages that update decently, then there is a greater majority that don't
<dpm> nixternal, but that doesn't mean that locales are garbage
<dpm> the Hungarian team worked quite hard to finisht the translation this cycle
<dpm> for example
<dpm> ubuntu-docs are also not finished in many languages
<nixternal> sure it does...it means I have to waste a full day weeding through the bad locales in order to even attempt at building them...then I need to go through and fix all of the errors that the translators incorporate by translating xml tags...how they do that is beyond me
<nixternal> nobody is translating docs..it is something the entire doc team is aware of
<nixternal> if only we had the interest that we had in dapper...when translations were damn near perfect for almost every language
<dpm> nixternal, I'm just trying to see how we can move this forward. There are translators who'd be willing to help in the technical bits, so asking for help at ubuntu-translators@ would be a starting point. mdke does that for ubuntu-docs. adiroiban, generates html versions of the docs and reports with those with errors for the translation teams to fix, and it works quite well for Ubuntu
<nixternal> I used to do the same...the reason I didn't for karmic is I was gone for an entire month...it is quicker for me to fix the mistakes in translations than waiting weeks for them to get fixed elsewhere
<nixternal> I am also not 100% happy with the success rate of rosetta...I put a doc in KDE, brand new, in damn near 2 weeks it is translated in 60+ languages 100%
<nixternal> but before I will harp any further on translations, the english version needs fixing big time
<nixternal> our docs suck, and that is because there is only 2 people working on them, who have had 0 time over the past year or so to even work on them
<nixternal> seems docbook is a blocker for new contributors
<jjesse> docbook isn't that hard
<nixternal> seeing as I learned docbook well enough to write entire documents in about an hours time about 15 years ago (Linux Documentation Project) proves it isn't hard to do
<nixternal> hell, I learned docbook before I could even create a silly web page back then :)
<dpm> nixternal, let's leave LP out of the discussion for now. On the aspect of translations, there are people in the translations community who are willing to help and I'm trying to see how they could contribute
<jjesse> dpm i think what nixternal and i are trying to get across is the docs suck ass not the translations themselves
 * dpm gets the message now :)
<jjesse> so in lucid we need to get teh docs figured out quickly and then translations can happen
<dpm> anyway, I have to go. jjesse, nixternal, thanks for the update on the kubuntu-docs situation
<nixternal> hrmm...i don't get it...this topic based help...it still all goes together like a damn book :/
<nixternal> dpm: np, and of course you are always welcome to hack on docs :)
<nixternal> I am so glad I ended up pulling an all-nighter...damn sore throat!
<dpm> nixternal, sure, I'll have a go. Expect me to be flooding you with questions soon :)
 * nixternal points all questions to jjesse :p
<nixternal> seeing as he has been doing the docs longer than I have, it suits him :)
<dpm> :)
<jjesse> what damn book
<jjesse> the one i helped write?
<nixternal> no, we switched from <!DOCTYPE book> to <!DOCTYPE article>, but they all still come together...nothing more than a fragmented book in docbook
<nixternal> i love the idea of topic based, it is just that we aren't even close to being topic based
<nixternal> we have network, office, musicvideophotoes
<nixternal> topic based would be 'Connecting network via PPPOE', 'Speadsheets', or 'Removing red eye from your pictures'
<nixternal> i looked over project mallard, and it is similar...you create a bunch of chunks/topics, and then link them all in an index...and lets not forget how tedious the markup seems to be right now for it
<Mamarok> maco: congratulations :)
<jjesse> what are we congrat maco on?
<JontheEchidna> oh, maco is MOTU now. Congrats. :)
<maco> thanks :)
<jjesse> maco i owe you a bunch of emails this weekend :)
<jjesse> i promise
<maco> hahaha
 * maco will be on airplane to UDS. airplane lack email!
<jjesse> well then they will arive when you get interwebs back up
<Quintasan> maco: gratz :D
<vorian> ScottK: done
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.  Are you still Freenode staff?
<vorian> ScottK: yepper
<ScottK> vorian: Would you please bump my channel limit to 30 for while I'm at UDS?
<ScottK> Probably the others too.
<vorian> ScottK: just have them ask me
<jjesse> what does the channel limit do?
<ScottK> vorian: OK.  How about 35 in any case as there are 14 UDS specific IRC channels (at least)
<ScottK> jjesse: Normally you can on ly be on 20 channels on Freenode.
<vorian> ScottK: you have up to 120 channels you can join now
<ScottK> vorian: That should do.  THanks.
<vorian> no problemo
<jjesse> oh didn't know that
<vorian> i
<vorian> it's umode +u
<ScottK> rgreening, txwikinger, Riddell, shtylman_, maco, jussi01 (You no doubt have this covered already) ^^^ You all might want to get bumped up for UDS if you haven't already.
<vorian> yeah, just send me a pm to request one
<jussi01> ScottK: ?
<vorian> i think most already do
<vorian> like jussi01 (since he's staff)
<jussi01> oh +u
<ScottK> jussi01: I'm guessing you already uave +u
<ScottK> Yeah
<jussi01> vorian: no no, not staff anymore...
<ScottK> I was just trying to be complete.
<jussi01> ScottK: :)
<vorian> ah
<vorian> sorry to hear that
<rgreening> bumped up ScottK?
 * jussi01 has had +u for long time.
<rgreening> oh # channels...
<ScottK> rgreening: Yesss.
<vorian> rgreening: all set
<rgreening> whee
<rgreening> vorian: hows vorian these days
<vorian> rgreening: very busy settling in
<vorian> i should be full swing here in a week or so
 * vorian can't wait
<rgreening> cool
<vorian> plus, our CIO said I could run my own box in my office - so that should help too :P
<jjesse> yay
<vorian> i was shocked
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> haha
<vorian> they have a deal with dell, so we have crappy workstations with xp
<rgreening> dell+xp better than anything else + Visa/7
<rgreening> :)
<vorian> true
<jjesse> 7 is a lot better
<rgreening> my mini10v rox here
<jjesse> i actually find myself missing stuff in 7 when i'm running kubuntu
<vorian> but i'll get to bring my newegg built machine, wrt kubuntu
<vorian> jjesse: just use vbox!
 * vorian has to leave
<jjesse> vbox for kbuntu?
<jjesse> or windows 7
<jjesse> the UI improvements in 7 are great
<vorian> if anyone else needs extendchans, pm me  (scottk)
<vorian> vbox for win 7
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<jjesse> do i get full aero interface?
<vorian> vbox 3.0.1 supports 3d accel
<vorian> yeah, just use seamless mode
<jjesse> coo
<ScottK> vorian: Some of the remote participants like seele, JontheEchidna, and apachelogger may want it too.
<jjesse> going to have look at it htne
<vorian> vbox can do a bunck of crap
<jjesse> vbox.com?
<vorian> ScottK: ok, i'll check with them
<vorian> jjesse: virtualbox.com
<rgreening> virtualbox.org
<rgreening> :)
<jjesse> cool will have to look into it then, i 'm a heavy user of vmware
<vorian> (do not use the ubuntu what's in the ubuntu repos)
<ScottK> vorian: I think I just did.
<vorian> ha!
<vorian> true enough
<vorian> i'
<ScottK> vorian: What can we do to fix it so we do want to use the one in Ubuntu's repos?
<vorian> the one in the repos is virtual box open source addition
 * amichair uses virtualbox-ose from the repos and is very pleased, no issues at all
<ScottK> So it's more limited?
<vorian> yeah, quite
<vorian> and it'
<vorian> s
<vorian> a pain to upgrade kernels sometimes
<vorian> I think it's the licence that keeps the full version from the repos
<vorian> i'll look into it, it may qualify for multiverse
 * vorian must go to work now
<amichair> iirc the difference is no access to usb, and maybe one other thing. but everything fully functional.
<Sput> isn't it just direct USB support that's missing from the OSE edition?
<Sput> yep, amichair
<Sput> I actually prefer the OSE edition
<Sput> also, I just lost the game
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> damn you Sput
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> I just remebered it and I also lost
<Sput> happens :/
<ScottK> My teenage children are beside themselves that I even know what this is, because it isn't a thing for old people.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Quintasan> oh man, ScottK, you're not so old :P
<amichair> what game? am I that old?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not old, old, but particularly in *buntu terms I'm pretty ancient.
<ScottK> For a while I was the oldest MOTU, but now I think I'm #3.
<Quintasan> amichair: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/The_game
<amichair> interesting - sounds exactly like meditation
<Quintasan> hnrgh
<Quintasan> wth, it was working before on a clean install
<amichair> whelp, no bugs to fix today. I'll just grab a few blitzes on fics...
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/466935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 466935 in linux "No Video Output in Karmic with ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ghostcube> anyone an idea about this
<ghostcube> if you got time
<ghostcube> no need to hurry :D
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: Debian has added libpulse-dev to build-dep in kdemultimedia since 4.2.96, don't we want, right?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: we probably do want it
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime has done that forever, so no harm with kdemultimedia
<Lex79> true, ok I'll add it
<JontheEchidna> vorian, ScottK: what are extendchans?
<Lex79> why mplayerthumbs is in multiverse? license problems ?
<JontheEchidna> oh, backlogs
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: depends on mplayer which is in multiverse
<Lex79> lol sorry :)
<JontheEchidna> not a problem :)
<JontheEchidna> backlogs, must read before asking questions myself :D
<Lex79> eheh, too merge cause confusion in my mind :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Normally you can only be on 20 channels on Freenode.  Since UDS has at least 14, if you're going to be following along from home, you might want more than 20.  That's what it is (more).
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah
<ScottK> So talk to vorian if you need it.
<bbigras> Riddell: how do we know the status of the package for karmic-proposed, on the karmic-changes mailing list?
<ScottK> bbigras: Does http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html answer your question?
<bbigras> ScottK: no :( but thanks. I'm looking for the kopete-facebook update
<ScottK> bbigras: Doesn't look like it's uploaded yet.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete-facebook/+publishinghistory or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue?queue_state=1 would show it if it had.
<bbigras> ScottK: ok thanks!
<Quintasan> ARGH give me my external HD back!
 * apachelogger does the monkey dance
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o
 * apachelogger hands Quintasan his HD
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what's up?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have it but it stopped working, and I dunno why :/
<Quintasan> and data from my old machine is there :P
 * apachelogger slept 4 hours last night and just mad ethe most wicked combo of mac osx + debian vm + qemu in debian vm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: old age?
<Quintasan> nah, it's just "hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1" from dmesg each time I plug it in
<Quintasan> on my old computer it worked fine :P
<Quintasan> now I'm stuck because I don't have any ATA cables left :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> headache!
<Quintasan> I need to find a way to access my data :S
<Quintasan> oh well, time to bed, I think I will figure something out when I get some sleep
<Quintasan> good night
 * txwikinger is confused...
<txwikinger> If the new procedure is to report bugs to launchpad, not to KDE bugs, apport or something like that should pop up, not the KDE thingy
<dtchen_> Quintasan: use a different cable; use a different powered hub; use a different port
<apachelogger> txwikinger: the new procedure is to report bugs to KDE :P
<apachelogger> or rather, the new, old, enhanced one
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-14
<shtylman_> ScottK: I don't think I will be joining over 20 channels my computer screen is too small :)
<ScottK> shtylman_: OK.
<txwikinger> apachelogger: hehe
<txwikinger> apachelogger: And so I did anyway
<JontheEchidna> Ok, seriously. Apport is still spewing out retraces for crashers reported on release day :<
<txwikinger> apport is not very fast,is it?
<JontheEchidna> I find new ways to hate it each day
 * txwikinger thinks the UDS schedule  application is confusing
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It should be turned off now.
<JontheEchidna> these are backed-up reports being marked as reported the 30th of october
<JontheEchidna> some people still seem to have apport enabled, as some do with every release, but this is different.
<ScottK> Yeah, it got left on post-release by accident for a few days, IIRC.
<dtchen_> those people aren't using Pre-Release Updates, I guess
<dtchen_> apport (1.9.3-0ubuntu4.1) karmic-proposed  * Add debian/apport.preinst: Clean up after update-manager erroneously enabling Apport
<dtchen_> update-manager (1:0.126.9) karmic-proposed  * DistUpgrade/DistUpgrade.cfg: - really stop enabling apport during the upgrade (LP: #465619)
<txwikinger> ScottK: Am I supposed to subscribe to the blueprints associated to the sessions I want to attend at UDS?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Yes.
<txwikinger> Ah.. I think some of the links (for kubuntu sessions) in the scheduler are leading nowhere
<ScottK> You need to find the blueprings.launchpad.net link.  Some of them are linked to wiki pages and that doesn't help.
<ScottK> txwikinger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs
<ScottK> That should take care of things.
<txwikinger> Can I see my personal schedule somewhere?
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
 * ScottK uses the main pages linked off of http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/
<txwikinger> Yeah.. I have found that.. but I don't think I can really see very well where I am supposed to be at any time
<txwikinger> and at which times I have nothing yet
<ScottK> Just to increase the fun factor, there's a bug in the system and some sessions (at least one I found) are double booked in the same room and the second one doesn't show at all.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Hilarious
 * txwikinger puts his stuff into a calendar file in Kontact
<txwikinger> http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/lifestream.html is still set for Karmic UDS
<shtylman_> txwikinger: the sessions you subscribe for should be a darker color in the day view...
<shtylman_> iirc
<shtylman_> txwikinger: also, I wouldn't get to hung up on planning all days in advance... I usually do that the night before as new things are always added. And if they do what they did last year (I hope) there will be a projector with the schedule for that day easily accessible
<ScottK> The reason to subscribe is so that when they shuffle the schedule, they can try not to double book you.
<shtylman_> right
<shtylman_> most deff subscribe to what you really want
<Lex79> if I add libpulse-dev to build-dep in kdemultimedia, kmix installation complains about package libpulse-mainloop-glib0 is not installed
<Lex79> I should add to depends or don't we want it?
<ScottK> We don't want it.
<Lex79> perfect, done, thanks :)
<txwikinger> shtylman_: Yeah.. I am not too hung up
<txwikinger> Just want to get a head start
 * txwikinger is excited to go back home :D
<shtylman_> cool
<jjesse> evenig :)
<txwikinger> hey rgreening
<lokpest> whats EOL for Kubuntu hardy?
<lokpest> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/RC/Kubuntu says that Kubuntu Hardy will not be LTS, and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu says EOL for Kubuntu Hardy is 2009-10 but my repositories are working fine
<ScottK> lokpest: The actual EOL announcement hasn't gone out yet.  Since other packages are not at EOL, the repos will still be there, just Kubuntu stuff won't be supported anymore.
<ScottK> You can still install KDE from the Dapper repos, but I wouldn't recommend using it.
<lokpest> ok, I thought the EOL was going to be last month...
<ScottK> I think they are trying to figure out exactly what EOL for Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu means.
<lokpest> kde-things still works to install here, that why I started to wonder
<lokpest> aha..
<ScottK> I suspect the whole Karmic release was a little distracting too.
 * lokpest should just get a grip on himslf and move to karmic 
<ScottK> I confess I have a Dapper desktop I haven't gotten around to updating.
 * ScottK is very careful how it gets used, however.
<lokpest> but since I intend to do a fresh install, repartion my drives and switch to ext4 it means a lot of personal data saving...
<lokpest> but I tried karmic and KDE4 seemed good enough to move to at least
<lokpest> just some nuiances that some apps where switched
<lokpest> like Konversation...
<lokpest> I mean... its like the best irc-client ever
<ScottK> It's still available.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: your now extended chans
<Riddell> bbigras: the bug will get a comment when motu-sru ack it.  it may help to poke the motu-sru people on IRC
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: about bug 482520, it sais package from Jaunty main, but the guy is using Karmic...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482520 in amarok "alarm in amarok 1.4 wont install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482520
<Mamarok> invalid, no? We do not support that anymore, or am I wrong?
<Mamarok> especially since he talks about the Alarm script, which is third party anyway
 * Mamarok goes to close that
<nixternal> good morning!
<lukas__> Hello, I upgraded from JJ to KK (thanks devs, KDE seems to be running really better) but Kaffeine seems to produce segfaults. Unfortunately ti lacks backtraces, so I would like to recompile it with dbg flags before reproducing errors. Is there any way how to do in debian/ubuntu way? I now try apt-get source or build-dep and dpkg-buildpackage. Is this right way to get most of information to you?
<jussi01> morning nixternal
<fabo> lukas__: install kaffeind-dbg package
<fabo> -d +e
<lukas__> fabo: I have not found it
<lukas__> otherwise I would install it
<fabo> lukas__: look at the debian package, you'll find how to generate it.
<fabo> in debian/rules, you should have --dbg-package=kaffeine-dbg
<fabo> in debian/control, you should have kaffeine-dbg package listed
<lukas__> fabo: I am quite new, but will try
<lukas__> I mean new to package building
<nixternal> anyone need a google wave invite?
<fabo> lukas__: sure, don't worry. ask if you need help.
<nixternal> ya, just ask fabo, he is the mastah packageah :)
<nixternal> speaking of which, fabo while I was afk for a month, I got an email about krename having a new upstream...did you do it already? if not I will get it packaged up and thrown at you to have a look at and upload
<fabo> as kaffeine maintainer, I could help ;)
<fabo> nixternal: 4.0.1 not uploaded yet
<nixternal> want me to package it and put it in svn for you?
<fabo> I could push it now if you have something better to do
<nixternal> I have nothing to do right now :)
<fabo> probably trivial changes
<nixternal> if any changes at all
<nixternal> ok, I will go ahead and grab it then and work it out
<fabo> as you want :D just ping me when ready
<nixternal> roger that
<lukas__> fabo: I have source by apt-get source kaffeine, but I do not know what to change in rules (contains just three include lines in version 1.0-pre2)
<fabo> lukas__: wait, i get the sources
<lukas__> okay
<fabo> lukas__: ok, current ubuntu package still use cdbs so you don't need to update debian/rules
<fabo> you need to edit debian/control
<fabo> copy/paste these lines at the end of debian/control => http://paste.debian.net/51502/
<lukas__> fabo: just to change Source:kaffeine -> Source:kaffeine-dbg ?
<lukas__> okay
<fabo> lukas__: no, add a kaffeine-dbg (binary) package
<lukas__> fabo: yes, I see, what after that? debuild ...?
<fabo> lukas__: I guess you'll need to add DEB_DESTDIR in debian/rules
<nixternal> dh: unable to load addon kde: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kde.pm in @INC
<fabo> as kmplayer is a single binary package
<nixternal> fabo: ^^ that one is new to me
 * nixternal has gotten so used to cdbs with all of the core packages that he has become a dh dummy
<lukas__> fabo: kaffeine?
<fabo> nixternal: kde sequence addon exist since debhelper 7.3.16 and pkg-kde-tools 0.5, do you have them ?
<lukas__> fabo: so something like DEB_DESTDIR=/usr/local/bin ?
<jussi01> nixternal: black magic... :D
<nixternal> that explains everything
<fabo> lukas__: oups sorry, because I have uploaded kmplayer now ;)
<fabo> lukas__: something like DEB_DESTDIR = $(CURDIR)/debian/kaffeine
<fabo> relevant informations are here => http://build-common.alioth.debian.org/cdbs-doc.html#id2550863
<lukas__> ah, good
<fabo> as cdbd detects a 2nd package (kaffeine-dbg), it installs files in debian/tmp
<fabo> and let you with an empty kaffeine package
<fabo> to fix the issue, we use DEB_DESTDIR
<lukas__> fabo: okay
<fabo> jussi01: cdbs is black magic :p
<lukas__> fabo: I tried debuild then, but I have some problem with gpg key. It seems debuild thinnk i am original maintainner and seeks for secret key
<lukas__> fabo: How could I get rid of it?
<fabo> lukas__: do you have a key ?
<lukas__> fabo: yes, my own :-)
<fabo> debuild -k0x12345678 -S -sa
<lukas__> fabo, ok
<fabo> lukas__: indeed, replace by your key ;) but I think you get it
<fabo> lukas__: oups, not -S
<fabo> debuild -i -us -uc -b should be fine
<lukas__> fabo, ok, I got it and will try to make it fall
 * fabo bbl
<robertknight> Riddell: The default color scheme for Konsole in KDE 4.4 has been reverted to 'Linux' (grey on black) - I think this means that you can revert the Kubuntu patch.
<robertknight> The previous default ('Dark Pastels') had its contrast increased since it was introduced and will be in the set of available schemes but won't be the default.
<robertknight> s/revert the Kubuntu patch/remove the Kubuntu patch/
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: i can haz google wave invite pl0x?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<amichair> afternoon, fellas
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you mind sponsoring bug 482221?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482221 in kdebluetooth "Merge kdebluetooth 0.4~rc2-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main) " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482221
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: sure, what is your gmail addy?
<JontheEchidna> echidnaman@evilcorp.com, where evilcorp is gmail
<nixternal> hrmm...let me do this
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: thanks, btw
<nixternal> np
<txwikinger> cool with all my new RAM Ican run lucid virtually
<ryanakca> For bangarang, should I package their 1.0~beta1 snapshot or git?
<ryanakca> Also, how do I deal with ugly tar.gz filenames from kde-look?
<txwikinger> Anything inmerging I can do?
 * nixternal waits patiently for cmake i386 to make it to the debian mirrors
<nixternal> fabo: ^^ when cmake catches up on the mirrors I will complete krename
<Lure> whom should I ping to get digikam backport request moving?
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmmh, trunk khtml has some issues in my system, so webkit in Konqueror seems to be best choice currently, although I'm not sure how stable it is in the long run
<Mamarok> claydoh: what's with that "Hello, my friend" thread in kubuntu-users? I never received such a mail
<Mamarok> and now Bruce Arthur asks me why he has been unsubscribed, what's going on there?
<claydoh> I don't see one either, but I just unsubbed the email addy that  sent them my spam filter may have caught it
<claydoh> so it was  my fault the spam addy was from that one
<claydoh> so I screwed that up
<claydoh> as i am definitely not capable of reading a proper email addy this morning
<claydoh> Mamarok: fixing it now and apologizing
<Mamarok> ok, I was just wondering why I didn't get that spam mail but others did apparently
<bbigras> I had the first spam mail http://imagebin.ca/view/mPL_ke.html
<Mamarok> ok, found it, was in my spam filter, as well as a bunch of others who answered to that...
<Mamarok> actually to the list, but since the original message was spam it ended up in spam too
<bbigras> yes I had one legit email taged as spam too because of that
 * Mamarok loves Google's very effecient filtr :)
<Mamarok> efficient filter* even
<claydoh> my kmail bogofilter must have caught it on my end
<claydoh> actually my isp's filter caught it
<claydoh> surprised no one reported it
<Mamarok> well, they sort of did, didn't they? :)
<claydoh> sort of
<claydoh> I was more thinking of an email to the list owners :)
<Mamarok> well, Bruce complained for sure :)
<bbigras> Riddell: ping
<claydoh> Well I would hope so, I hate feeling stupid, though I will take my lumps like a, um, man :/
<claydoh> I will be getting  my glasses repaired soon, though not soon enough
<nixternal> seems Riddell is making a stop in Chicago tonight
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<txwikinger> well.. UK -Chicago is a 10 hour flight.. he is probably on the plane now
<nixternal> just under 8 last time I did it
<txwikinger> hmm.. could be right
<txwikinger> I usually went directly to Dallas..that might be 10.. or the other way around
 * txwikinger tried himself on merging bug #482706.. wonders if it is quite ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482706 in kdesdk "kdesdk 4.3.2: new changes from Debian (4.3.2-1) require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482706
 * txwikinger still wonders why he'll be fluying into Terminal D in Dallas
<dtchen_> would you rather crash into Terminal D in Dallas?
<txwikinger> no.. but Terminal D is mainly International.. and I should be already through customs at the departure airport
<jussi01> nixternal: remember Riddell gets a good few hours added to his day when he travels that way
<txwikinger> nixternal: Making a stop to catch the next airplan, or for staying overnight?
<txwikinger> +e
<ryanakca> When do package syncs start?
<txwikinger> after UDS?
<ryanakca> txwikinger: Hmm. OK
<txwikinger> ryanakca: I don't know.. just a guess
<ryanakca> Ah
<txwikinger> maybe ask in the motu channel.. they should now
<txwikinger> well.. geser said bascially the same I did :)
 * ryanakca nods
<bbigras> is there a doc somewhere about how to upload a package to karmic-proposed?
<Quintasan> transfer rate to USB devices is still PITA ~1mB/s on a USB 2.0 thumb drive :/
<amichair> anyone know how i18n in .ui files is supposed to work?
 * txwikinger wonders if everybody is already traveling
<maco> a lot are, yeah
<amichair> yeah well we can have a party right here!
<Quintasan> guys, do you also have such terrible rates when transfering files to thumb drives? Mine's supposed to be fcking usb 2.0 and copy rate it 600kB/s :/
<amichair> Quintasan: mine feels slow sometimes, but I don't think it's that slow
<txwikinger> Yeah.. I have terribly low rate to my usb drive..not troubleshooted where the issue is yet
<dtchen_> could be insufficient power, could be crappy controller, could be linux
<amichair> Quintasan: just checkd, it doesn't say the rate, but 160mb took less than 10 secs
<amichair> I didn't get a usb detected notification though...
<Quintasan> dtchen_: I'd say it's Linux since my comp is brand new :P
<Quintasan> amichair: I'm copying 3GB for almost 30 minutes now
<amichair> is it a flash or hd? usb-powered?
<dtchen_> Quintasan: "comp is brand new" means next to nothing
<amichair> I tried with a flash disk-on-key
<amichair> 2gb, pretty old
<dtchen_> I deal with broken hardware on a daily basis; the "newness" of the hardware is completely irrelevant
<Quintasan> hmm amichair it's propably flash, Sony 4GB
<amichair> can u see if it's detected as usb2 or usb1? dunno how to do that, but I had that problem in one of the ports in my old box
<Quintasan> dtchen_: so dunno then, also it fails to find my external hdd which makes me unable to copy my old files :/
<Quintasan> usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 56
<Quintasan> that would make it detected as usb2
<amichair> Quintasan: as for external hdd, I have a usb powered one (wd), and found that on some machines it works only with a very short usb cable, and on some not even that (not enough power)
<amichair> but it appears usb drive notification ain't working (upgraded to karmic 2 days ago, always gave a popup before)
<Quintasan> for the external HDD I get - unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<Quintasan> :/
<yuriy> kubuntu-lucid-bug-triage-policy isn't up for UDS?
<txwikinger> yuriy: I think it is
<amichair> there are even y-cables which connect 1 external hdd to 2 usb ports simultaniously so that it has enough power
<apachelogger> txwikinger, yuriy: not it is not
<apachelogger> implemented it is
<amichair> Quintasan: did u try switching cables and ports? front/back too?
<Quintasan> amichair: mine is connected to USB port with a power cable :P
<Quintasan> amichair: yes, same result only port number is dmesg chaning
<Quintasan> changing even
<amichair> Quintasan: how do u plug a power cable into a usb port?
 * txwikinger has to write some e-mails to friends in Dallas
<dtchen_> I think he means a powered usb hub
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> nah
<yuriy> hmm how come i can't edit the whiteboard on these specs
<amichair> or maybe a hdd with it's own power supply?
 * apachelogger grabs his sonic screwdriver and opens a bottle of wine
<Quintasan> http://images.priceme.co.nz/Images/ProductImages/StRetailer98/b740_m.jpg  <--- something like this
 * amichair takes a cube of chocolate and melts it down with a sip of tea
<Quintasan> HDD enclosure?
<apachelogger> so I was thinking ... how about getting ourselfs a nice vision and scope doc?
<Quintasan> let me access my data first :P
<amichair> Quintasan: can't tell from the picture - does it have its own power connector or is it usb-powered?
<Quintasan> own power connector
<Quintasan> it's like PATA to USB adapter
<amichair> Quintasan: and it still works ok on a different machine?
<Quintasan> amichair: it worked on my old machine
<Quintasan> now it doesnt
<amichair> does it still work on another machine?
<Quintasan> works on my sis machine with windows
<amichair> ah ok
 * txwikinger grumbles at kmail
<amichair> Quintasan: dunno then... is ur bios updated?
<Quintasan> 2009 version :P
<amichair> that might be newest, or might be 4 versions behind :-)
<Quintasan> newest one, I have flashed it manually :P
<amichair> and u made sure the bios usb settings are correct as well?
<Quintasan> yeah
<amichair> I can never remember which is the right one, high-speed or full-speed. stupid marketing people.
<apachelogger> oi!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sup?
<apachelogger> dont call marketing people stupid, 2 years ago I was spending most of my time on working out that kind of crap!
<Quintasan> amichair: You'd better hide, you made apache angry :P
<apachelogger> if raphink didn't drag me into kubuntu development back in the days, I still would be doing that probably
 * Quintasan hands apachelogger a cookie
<amichair> I wasn't saying all marketing people are stupid... only the ones that came with 'full-speed' vs. 'high-speed' and expected it to make sense to someone...
 * apachelogger munches cookie and drafts up vision&scope doc
<Quintasan> now, let's get back to thinking how should I deal with this
<Quintasan> I went to double check BIOS settings but everything seems ok
<Quintasan> Looks like my problem ain't new, several topics on forums on this
<amichair> Quintasan: :(
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I need a PM minion, any volunters?
<Quintasan> PM?
<apachelogger> project management
<Quintasan> OMFG
<Quintasan> I HAVE ATA CABLE
<apachelogger> lol!
<Quintasan> and external power cable to PATA drives
<apachelogger> ATA FTW!!!! :):):)
<Quintasan> maybe this will work
 * Quintasan prays to FSM that it will work
<Quintasan> wish me luck
<claydoh> apachelogger: maybe you should put out a help-wanted ad :)
<apachelogger> kubuntu.org should have a section for that really
<apachelogger> there barely goes a week by without me having a wicked idea that just needs someone to implement it :P
 * apachelogger pours a glass of wine for claydoh
 * claydoh gets tipsy *burp*
<apachelogger> oh my
<jussi01> apachelogger: are you going to uds?
 * apachelogger is wondering where our dictator is and goes looking in ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> jussi01: nope
<jussi01> apachelogger: Riddell is in the air currently
<apachelogger> the dictator, not the fearless robot leader :P
<apachelogger> or leader robot
<apachelogger> something like that anyway
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> :D
<Quintasan> coolface.jpg
<Quintasan> works!
<apachelogger> possibly he is int he air as well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please use .png in here :P
<amichair> apachelogger: why not? ur the one who gets things going here, no?
 * apachelogger is also the one who can not simply make a one week trip to the US due to other responsibilities :P
<Quintasan> http://haxed.dk/blog/wp-content/uploads/coolface.jpg
<apachelogger> that reminds me on something
<Quintasan> that's my face after I saw "Data" in Dolphin
<apachelogger> oh right, some avatar :P
<jussi01> hey! it looks like apachelogger
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> actually it does
<apachelogger> ever since I lost weight, I look a lot like that when grinning :P
<Quintasan> http://blog.quintasan.pl/files/photo.jpeg
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> yo ghostcube
<Quintasan> ghostcube: \o
<amichair> is it normal practice around here to have accelerator markers and html markup as part of translated text?
 * apachelogger is always sad when Nightrose is not around :(
<Quintasan> lol only 66GB of anime to copy, and that's only my first drive :DDDD
<apachelogger> amichair: accelerator needs to be
<apachelogger> the accelerator might need to be different in the translation anyway
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> html should not
<apachelogger> BUT
<amichair> apachelogger: I'm looking at the software-properties i18n bugs :-(
<apachelogger> sometimes a gnome UI insists on having the html in
<Quintasan> >gnome
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> and sometimes a kubuntu contributor also does add the html
<apachelogger> not that I find it particularly good in either case
<apachelogger> esply since rosetta is to stupid to strip html and thus it leads to translations issues
<apachelogger> we had one case where the amarok status bar was misrendered for years in en_CA and en_AU because some translators broke the html markup in those languages
<amichair> so I need to translate, then strip the specific html tags... how ugly
<apachelogger> no strippy :P
 * amichair can leave his hat on
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think I have asked you but I can't remember if you answered, are we moving with translation of kubuntu-docs form rosetta away too or just KDE packages?
 * Quintasan still has his ninja suit, although he's still copying his data
<apachelogger> ultimatley you only have no markup inside text, so in the best case scenario you could just only make the string itself translatable and add the markup within the app code
<apachelogger> which is the most sane approach to all this anyway
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 1. kubuntu-docs is out of my scope 2. I don't see why we should drop kubuntu-docs translations
<amichair> apachelogger: true
<apachelogger> sometimes-wrong-translations > no translations
<Quintasan> I just though we are moving away from rosetta :P
<apachelogger> but really, that is, and always was, up to the kubuntu-docs dudes
<apachelogger> namely jjesse and nixternal
<Quintasan> That reminds me I should get into KDE upstream polish tranlators
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if our tools would qualify for upstream inclusion, I would move them there and have translations done by kde-l10n, but unfortunately they do no and thus we are pretty much stuck with rosetta
<apachelogger> unless we go for no-translation-for-kubuntu-tools, which might even be worse than what comes out of rosetta at times
 * apachelogger likes how people complain about ubuntuone not having KDE integration, but yet no one feels like doing anything about it :|
<Quintasan> I'm missing one curcial thing -> right click on device -> Format
<Quintasan> so I have to open my console, cd to the dir and do sudo rm -rf * or sudo fdisk
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I suppose that should be doable via solid
 * amichair misses format from gui too
<ScottK> apachelogger: Let me see if I understand your view on Rosetta and KDE stuff: It worked kind of OK for Karmic, but we (meaning Kubuntu devs, and mostly you) had to work really hard to get all the way to only kind of doesn't totally suck.  The effort isn't sustainable, so without some way to make it still better with a lot less work from Kubuntu devs, we just can't do it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is that about right?
<apachelogger> write solid stuff to enable formatting of $FS, then make dolphin utilze this stufffor thumb drives et all
 * ScottK wants to make sure he can say it right at the UDS session on Kubuntu translations.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, though as I see it, there is no way to make it less work
<apachelogger> the only solution would be to have someone paid for doing it :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: The question isn't how much work, but who's work.
<apachelogger> really, my biggest concern is that someone needs to constantly watch what KDE is doing and follow along with our stuff
<nixternal> Quintasan: if we moved kubuntu-docs away from rosetta, then what do we use?
<ScottK> In contrast, in the PPAs where we just upload the KDE translations it works nicely.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ correct?
<apachelogger> ScottK: the translations import is causing overhead on multiple levels ... we need to clone upstream's pot creation tools, we constantly need to have them updated or pot creation might be incomplete, we need to increase the diff of main packages to debian by adding translation domains, if the pot creation fails for some reason, which it will at some point, it will cuase someone to waste time, rosetta exposes us to the threat of
<apachelogger>  quality degration because translators can (at will) change upstream translations....
<apachelogger> the list is long, each issue alone might be minor, but altogether they make upstream cry and the user cry
<apachelogger> ScottK: aight
<ScottK> OK.
<amichair> is the sp-kde gui purposely different than sp-gtk gui?
<apachelogger> upstream translation process is a straight forward subject + since core KDE also uses kde-l10n-LANG packages it resembles our lang-packs anyway, so from a deployment point of view the changes from rosetta to upstream-only translations would probably be minimal
<apachelogger> amichair: no
<apachelogger> amichair: you see, the thing is ... in the past Kubuntu tools have been created just so that they could become unmaintained
<apachelogger> so changes from the GTK UIs were not adopted into the KDE UI for quite some of our tools
<ScottK> apachelogger: I tend to agree.  I just want to make sure I can present the argument well.
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples :)
<amichair> apachelogger: I see. so maybe in a different revision we can do some catsup
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye :)
<apachelogger> amichair: very much so, and find a maintainer
<ghostcube> sup ?
<apachelogger> it's not like maintaining those tools means a lot of work, one just would need to subscribe to commits to the trunk branch and adopt GTK changes/enhancements when they occur
<apachelogger> which is not that ofte really
<amichair> I think I got the translations fixed, just without bold titles. and both kde and gtk are missing some complex tranlations, like 'Close' and 'Remove'
<apachelogger> amichair: merge with trunk
<apachelogger> I fixed the close stuff
<amichair> ok, hope there are no conflicts. I hate wasted work :-(
<apachelogger> *shurg*
<apachelogger> you should work every once in a while to prevent wasted work
<amichair> would that be a 'bzr update' or 'bzr merge' or something like that
<apachelogger> bzr merge
<apachelogger> bzr merge --preview will show you what gets merged
<apachelogger> and possible conflicts beforehand
<apachelogger> ghostcube: kubuntu being hot and sexy :D
 * apachelogger gets up and dances to summer wind by good ol franky
<ghostcube> what else
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> apachelogger: have you tested midori ?
<amichair> bzr shelve has a bug - it doesn't account for file permission modifications (+x )
<apachelogger> ghostcube: were I supposed to? Oo
<ghostcube> nah only a question :)
<apachelogger> didnt
 * apachelogger is quite happy with chrome :P
<amichair> apachelogger: it says 'nothing to do' (taken from %7Eubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/ as I was told)
<apachelogger> then no clue why close did not work for you
<amichair> ok, I'll try to figure it out
<ScottK> apachelogger: amichair isn't going to be able to push to a core-dev branch
 * txwikinger forgot how many people in Dallas he knows
<ScottK> Could be just really poor error handling.  Since nothing to do might be literally correct due to lack of permissions.
<amichair> ScottK: I'm working on my own branch for now, with a dozen fixes ready to be plucked (and more coming!)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Great.
<maco> wowie
<apachelogger> ScottK: that does not make merging a bad idea :P
<apachelogger> merging with parent is never a bad idea :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.  Just a question of which direction.
<amichair> say, is there a way to fake the system locale for a single app? some kde command line option or something?
<amichair> I can switch my whole desktop to Russian... but then... I don't understand Russian :-)
<maco> LOCALE=en_US.utf8 <command>
<maco> er...
<maco> wait
<Sput> LC_ALL
<maco> i meant LANG
<Sput> or LC_MESSAGES
<Sput> depends on how fine-grained you want to do it :)
<ghostcube> apachelogger: midori is way better than chrome
<ghostcube> pffff
<Sput> note that Qt apps determine their local with LC_NUMERIC for some bizarr reason
<maco> *shrug* put the thingy you want to set first, then an equal sign, then what you want to make it, then a space, then the command ;-)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: sure it is :P
<apachelogger> amichair: KDE_LANG=ru
<apachelogger> amichair: KDE_LANG=ru kate for example shoudl start kate in russian
<ScottK> Personally I use Konqueror as my web browser almost all the time.
<maco> apachelogger: why the heck is there a LANG and a KDE_LANG?
<apachelogger> KDE_LANG is specific to KDE apps
 * Sput has tried rekonq again today, this is shaping up *really* nicely
<apachelogger> KDE does not necissarly inherit what the system uses, I really dont know why that is, but there sure must be some reason
<apachelogger> yeah, rekonq is getting somewhere usable
<apachelogger> but it still would be missing v9 :P
<amichair> apachelogger: as in "KDE_LANG=ru kdesudo ./software-properties-kde" ?
<Sput> v9?
 * apachelogger needs superior js handling due to all the ajax apps he is using
<Sput> also it misses adblock :
<Sput> :/
<apachelogger> Sput: v8+1 .. chromes javascript engine
<Sput> ah
<Sput> well, chrome I deinstalled again
<Sput> too bloaty, too much NIH
<apachelogger> amichair: probably more like kdesudo -- KDE_LANG=ru ./software-properties-kde
<apachelogger> amichair: BUT
<apachelogger> amichair: sp does not use KDE translations only
<txwikinger> ScottK: Someone from KDE was talking about the translation stuff to me a couple of weeks ago
<maco> Sput: nih?
<maco> oh
<Sput> not invented here
<apachelogger> amichair: in fact the better part of translations comes from lowlevel python-gettext
<apachelogger> no clue how to influence that
<Sput> them using something for their UI that doesn't fit into your style
<ScottK> txwikinger: Yes?
<Sput> on neither KDE nor gNOme
<Sput> they should've just used Qt :/
 * apachelogger wishes there was no freaking chrome at all :P
<apachelogger> nothing to fit in
<apachelogger> Sput: they knew gtk and ben is a GTK fanboi :P
 * apachelogger finds the i-know-foobar approach rather silly and dangerous though
 * apachelogger is planing to use that as an argument in his upcoming pre-project decision making discussion 
<Sput> see, that's a major reason for me not using chrome
<amichair> apachelogger: none of the above work. I see a dialog starting to open and then disappearing, and that's it.
<Sput> same reason I won't use Firefox if I can help it
<apachelogger> deciding for what is best suited rather than what is known should provide for much more solid project output
<apachelogger> amichair: you better google on how to change the language for python-gettext then
<amichair> it's not that it doesn't translate in the latter case, it doesn't even open
<apachelogger> Sput: that is more political than anything else though
<Sput> apachelogger: of course
<apachelogger> amichair: it might be because the KDE i18n stuff goes for ru but python-gettext goes for whatever your system local is
<amichair> looks like it uses the regular system env vars
<amichair> hmmm maybe I need to install the language packs? how do I do that?
<apachelogger> amichair: kdesudo qt-language-selector
<apachelogger> eh
<txwikinger> ScottK: Well.. it was on a similar line. The opinion was that rosetta creates a lot of problems
<apachelogger> amichair: kdesudo qt-language-selector --mode install
<ScottK> txwikinger: OK.  Make sure you're signed up for the Kubuntu translation session.
<txwikinger> I think I have
<apachelogger> amichair: kdesudo -- qt-language-selector --mode install
<ScottK> OK.  Good
<txwikinger> Yes I have
<apachelogger> amichair: that should work for real :D ... then just select russion and say install
<txwikinger> I think I have signed up to most Kubuntu sessions
<apachelogger> ScottK, txwikinger: rosetta is the top reason for upstream to not like us really
<apachelogger> without rosetta they would have problems findings stuff that does not apply to other distros either (not that it would make that stuf any better)
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's fine.  I have to find ways to express it that may make sense to Ubuntu translations people.
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well and some issues with translation standards
<apachelogger> thx process in general
<apachelogger> it's not like in the past one single part of the process failed, but every part failed at some point
<txwikinger> I think some issues are somehow a deadlock in some ways
<apachelogger> like if import fails, translators cant do magic, then there are translations that are just of low quality
<apachelogger> then the lang-pack generation can fail
<apachelogger> etc.
 * txwikinger doesn't really like turfwars..we have enough work to be done
<apachelogger> very trye
<apachelogger> true even
<amichair> apachelogger: I found what works: "LANG=ru kdesudo ./software-properties" (or with LC_ALL instead of LANG). the other combinations don't work
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> anyone knows if we have Amarok 2.2.1 packages ready?
<amichair> apachelogger: remove/reset/close buttons not translated.. u sure u pushed ur changes?
<amichair> well at least I'm out of virtualbox, so should be a bit nicer environment :-)
<apachelogger> amichair: very much so, check with launchpad
<apachelogger> maybe KDE does not like LANG but still wants KDE_LANG :P
<apachelogger> close and remove are most defenitely handled via KDE
<amichair> btw they were not translated in gtk either
<amichair> anyway, if u say it works, I won't touch it :-)
<Quintasan> what permissions I should have on gpg.conf?
<apachelogger> amichair: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot050.png
<apachelogger> maybe ru is not translated or something?
<apachelogger> which would be weird really
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 600
<amichair> apachelogger: maybe it's the hybrid thing - I'll try it in a full russian vbox
<amichair> apachelogger: nope, still not there. what's the bzr branch?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> amichair: ~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/
<Mamarok> what is she doing here?
<txwikinger> ? Everybody is allowed here ;)
<ScottK> Mamarok: As long as everyone behaves, I think it'll be fine.
 * txwikinger wonders what to do until tomorrow
<Quintasan> omfg, official website of Poland is even in Arabic
<Quintasan> http://www.poland.gov.pl/index.php?document=8016
<ScottK> Nice.
<txwikinger> Well.. why not
<apachelogger> I wonder why kubuntu.org is not in arabic :?
<Quintasan> I can translate it to polish if needed :P
 * apachelogger watches videos on poland.gov.pl
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Well maybe we need to find a translator
<apachelogger> oha, did you know that chopin was polish?
 * txwikinger has some people in mind
<apachelogger> txwikinger: first we'd need the infrastructure I suppose
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ping ping
<txwikinger> apachelogger: true
<apachelogger> ryanakca: need l10n stuff for kubuntu.org
<ryanakca> ScottK: Filed the ITP for the media player Tonio suggested for KNE last weekend (bangarang), the package should be ready by tonight (if everything goes well)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I thought everyone knows that :O
<ryanakca> apachelogger: pong pong pong
<ScottK> ryanakca: Cool.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I thought he was french :P
<Quintasan> lol
<ryanakca> l10n stuff, meaning?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: translatability of all the content
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Were you attending school properly :>?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ... OK. So, you want the website to display itself in the language requested by the browser, resorting to english if not available?
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> copernikus was polish too
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> copernicus even
<Quintasan> I guess he won't mind if we kdeize him :P
<apachelogger> prolly not
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also, in school we did not learn about chopin
 * txwikinger did
<apachelogger> and certainly not about the personal background of copernicus
<amichair> apachelogger: ok I see ur changes on a fresh vbox from trunk. it throws an exception... outside the vm (hybrid languages?) the close/remove buttons still not translated, but some of the groupbox labels are
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes
<amichair> apachelogger: I did similar change, but slightly different
<apachelogger> ryanakca: additionally, content/news should be english unless localized versoin is available
<Quintasan> ryanakca: give me a ping when it's ready to be translated :P
<apachelogger> amichair: exception?
<apachelogger> maybe I pushed too much :D
<amichair> apachelogger: do u think it would be better to update the ui file to have the exact same strings as the gtk version (easier to track) and then just remove the markup in the code? instead of adding the markup and translating and removing?
<Quintasan> hmm, I expect to be done with copying data in about 2 hours, so I will get back to work in three hours
<amichair> apachelogger: (that's the approach I took when I fixed the same thing)
<apachelogger> amichair: actually I think former is more difficult to update since yo have to edit the UI rather then the code :P
 * apachelogger finds the UI files a waste of time for standard UIs really
<apachelogger> also, technically the UI files are wrong then
<apachelogger> because the titles of QGroupBoxTabs do not support richtext
<apachelogger> technically :D
<amichair> apachelogger: of course, but it's just to match it up with gtk version, which has its own file requiring update... plus there are a whole bunch of strings which are still not properly translated this way (look in other tabs)
<apachelogger> amichair: that is all workaround
<amichair> apachelogger: in any case it's a workaround...
<apachelogger> amichair: what should be done is that both the GTK and KDE UI implement an abstract UI which dictates the strings
<apachelogger> no reason for the KDE UI to have working around that string
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I think we'll want http://drupal.org/project/l10n_client
<apachelogger> just have the abstract UI dictate the string/translated string and be done with it
<amichair> apachelogger: true, but the gtk version also has the markup and accelerators, how would u deal with that?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: if it does exaclty that :) ... I seem to remember that something we used at amarok back in the days did not fallback to english content
<apachelogger> ryanakca: that would be a PITA IMHO
 * apachelogger notes that PITA can quite easliy become PUTA, no good
<JontheEchidna> PUTA?
<apachelogger> amichair: dunno, check jockey and apturl
<jussi01> what else do I need to pack for uds?
<jussi01> Im have brain shutdown...
<apachelogger> amichair: they have such a centralized UI system
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: as in spanish
<apachelogger> jussi01: underwear
<apachelogger> most importantly
<apachelogger> really
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> I have that.
<apachelogger> towels
<apachelogger> also
<amichair> jussi01: a toothbrush too
<apachelogger> most importantly
<jussi01> towels?
<jussi01> amichair: yup
<JontheEchidna> don't forget to bring a towel!
<Mamarok> laptop, socket adapter for the US
<apachelogger> no proper geek leaves the house without towel !!!!
<Mamarok> passport!
<apachelogger> I have been told at least
<Mamarok> visa waiver stuff
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes. How I wish we had direct access to the servers... Ofir is writing his theme for Drupal 6 to ease our transition from 5.13... But even then, it'll probably take weeks for the sysadmins to mygrate us to Drupal 6, then months to review that module (if it isn't built in... they've been reviewing our screenshot module since July).
<apachelogger> Mamarok: jussi01 is state's citizen IIRC :P
<jussi01> nope
<apachelogger> right
 * jussi01 slaps apachelogger
<Mamarok> AU citizen AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> Hitchhiker's guide + towlie from south park dictate that :P
 * apachelogger is messing up the nicks here :D
<apachelogger> haha
<jussi01> yup .au :)
<apachelogger> something nordic it was
<ryanakca> migrate even
<apachelogger> hehe :D
 * apachelogger is way beyond balmers peak :D
<apachelogger> +l
<apachelogger> there we have it, type engine is broken as well
<jussi01> Yeah, I live in .f, but Im from .au
<jussi01> .fi
 * apachelogger refrains from typing anymore
<apachelogger> jussi01: either I forgot, or I did not know that you are in .au
<apachelogger> prolly latter
<apachelogger> what were you doing there anyway?
<apachelogger> for that matter what would anyone do in .au really :P
<amichair> jussi01: ur ssh keys, never know what u might forget
<jussi01> apachelogger: no, I was born and raised in .au. I now live in .fi.
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger did not know that
 * jussi01 saves it to apachelogger's hdd
<apachelogger> there you have it, I neglected social conversations for too long!
<apachelogger> no more that shall happen
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> maybe I should refrain from development all together and become management monkey again
<jussi01> NO!
<apachelogger> it sure would help the social part along :)
<txwikinger> has imap on kmail regressed somehow?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: could it regress even further?
<apachelogger> yo EagleScreen
<ScottK> txwikinger: Use dimap
<Mamarok> ok, me is out for tonight, hf people :)
<ScottK> Good night Mamarok.
<jussi01> yeah, dimap is _much_ nicer
<apachelogger> jussi01: well, I would obviously get myself some minions :)
<txwikinger> dimap?
<Mamarok> jussi01: have a nice trip :)
 * apachelogger hugs Mamarok
<jussi01> Mamarok: I will, thanks
<ScottK> jussi01: Also less crashy, I'm given to understand.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I thought it was the other way around?
<jussi01> ScottK: _much_ less.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think so
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<jussi01> apachelogger: you state is befuddling your mind.
<apachelogger> akonadi is superior anyway :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: KDE 4.5.
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: hi, any message for me?
<apachelogger> jussi01: possibly, but usually when I am in this state I come up with the best ideas :)
<txwikinger> ah disconnected imap
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: can't I say just hi? :P
<ScottK> txwikinger: Yes.
<txwikinger> can I easily convert an account from imap to dimap?
<apachelogger> no
<txwikinger> ok.. reconfigure then :)
<jussi01> delete and start again.... :D
<EagleScreen> of course, apachelogger, but "yo" != "hi" at least for me :)
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: in that case ... hi
<jussi01> EagleScreen: you need to get an apachelogger tranlation engine...
<jussi01> :D
<apachelogger> totally
<apachelogger> or a translation minion
<EagleScreen> inst it in repositories? lol
<apachelogger> I woud like that too as a matte rof fact
 * JontheEchidna files a needs-packaging bug
 * apachelogger likes silly bug reports :D
<JontheEchidna> [needs-packaging] apacheloger-l10n-engine
<apachelogger> make triaging more fun
<jussi01> apachelogger: btw, jussi01.com is back.
<JontheEchidna> reminds me, I never mailed the KMuddy dude about licensing :x
<jussi01> so we can has kubotu again
 * apachelogger googl0rs
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> laggy
<JontheEchidna> can haz revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7031
<JontheEchidna> dh7 goodness^^
 * apachelogger issues git pull
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: request denied :D
<apachelogger> 3
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> 2
<apachelogger> 1
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<JontheEchidna> ~order party
 * apachelogger tunes in justice
<kubotu> hello apachelogger
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * apachelogger still wonders when he made kubotu female
<apachelogger> ah
<txwikinger> ~help
<apachelogger> righto
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 50 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, lastfm, markov, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search,
<kubotu> seen, shiritori, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver; 33 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 1 plugin failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<apachelogger> that was back in the insanity dev days
<apachelogger> cause insanity was female I have been told :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:   * Initial release. (LP: #)
<jussi01> apachelogger: ubottu is female
<txwikinger> ~kubuntu
<apachelogger> there is a numba missing :P
<JontheEchidna> that's because I never filed the packaging bug :P
<JontheEchidna> there needs to be a better system for that
<apachelogger> jussi01: you are just trying to raise the female ratio :P
<JontheEchidna> like just tracking it all at revu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: drop it completely
<jussi01> !gender | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<apachelogger> jr never files them
 * apachelogger finds them uber useless as well
<apachelogger> not that anyone would check in lp beforehand
<JontheEchidna> btw, dh --with-kde is totally untouched by rosetta mangling :D
<apachelogger> esply not if they are new to ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> which means when main kde modules start using it things will break \o/
<apachelogger> hrrrhrrrr
<apachelogger> ScottK: take note of that
<apachelogger> need to investigate a whole new system
<JontheEchidna> the whole lang stack will need ported to dh7
<JontheEchidna> since the whole point is to disuse cdbs
<JontheEchidna> a cdbs dependency will then be yet another difference from debian
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: copyright is wrongish
<JontheEchidna> well, we won't have to rewrite the shellscripts, but...
<apachelogger> at least touchpad.cpp is BSD, not GPL2+
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the shell scripts are from upstream anyway
<JontheEchidna> which we have in pkg-kde-tools as to not build-depend on kdesdk-scripts I assume?
<JontheEchidna> also, don't you just love it when the license header fails to mention what license it is?
<apachelogger> yes, yes
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> not sure on the former
<apachelogger> kdesdk by default does not include them scripts I think
<apachelogger> at least it did not in 4.1 or so
<JontheEchidna> extract-messages.sh is at least in kdesdk-scripts
<apachelogger> oh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: +1 for tracking it all at REVU.  There's no rule that requires a needs-packaging bug.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: might be because of Xdep ...
<apachelogger> kdesdk building would then depend on kdesdk-scripts
<apachelogger> which is technically wrongish
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> So, upstream kcm-touchpad needs to ship a copy of the BSD license as COPYING.BSD?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where is Ariel Constenla-Haile  coming from?
<apachelogger> no ref in the source at all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, BSD is always a complete copy of BSD anyway :D
<JontheEchidna> um, wrong copy/paste I guess
<JontheEchidna> oh, yay
<ScottK> No requirement for a separate file, just that it be in there somewhere
<JontheEchidna> will a snippet like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/318902/ be fine for the packaging?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nope, it is not a standard 3-clause BSD
<JontheEchidna> so I need to give a copy of the license used in debian/copyright instead?
<apachelogger> i.e. what is in common-licenses differs from what the source file actually says, so youll need to use what the source says and not mention the common-licenses
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> since latter does not apply
<ScottK> +1
<apachelogger> that is the tricky thing about BSD, you need to be careful if it is really the good ol standard BSD and only then you can refer to the common license
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Why disuse cdbs?
<JontheEchidna> no point in using it if you're using dh7
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: It takes care of quilt and cmake and whatnot automagically?
<ScottK> ryanakca: More like no point in continuing to use it.
<JontheEchidna> that would be like using dpatch and quilt at the same time
<ScottK> ryanakca: dh 7 does now too.
<JontheEchidna> that's source format 3.0 (quilt) that does that, I think
<ScottK> That too
<ryanakca> Ah, cool. I'll switch to dh7 for bangarang then
<apachelogger> all hail source format 3.0
 * apachelogger just likes it
 * apachelogger doesnt like how long it took to come up with that
<JontheEchidna> soyuz doesn't like it though :(
<apachelogger> poor old soyuz shoud support .orig.tar.xz really :P
<apachelogger> should have since 0.1 IMHO
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's because it's only been a squeeze release goal since before Lenny was release, so not enough time for LP developers to anticipate they'd need to support it.
<JontheEchidna> It's not like they had over a year's notice [/sarcasm]
<JontheEchidna> up goes kcm-touchpad_0.3.0-0ubuntu1 mk. III to revu
<JontheEchidna> bah, it looks like all of the files are using BSD
<txwikinger> I year notice? What is that? NASA?
 * apachelogger thinks that soyuz is the best component of launchpad, despite not supporting source format 3 yet
<JontheEchidna> not saying much, that is
 * ScottK suspects apachelogger has not looked at the soyuz source.
<apachelogger> I did not
 * apachelogger does not want to either :P
 * ScottK hasn't dared, but hears horror stories from those brave enough to look.
<apachelogger> I am a launchpad user and I want it to stay that way
 * ScottK too
<apachelogger> looking at python always makes me quite bitchy
 * txwikinger likes some of the visual effects of lp and will look at the source at some time
<EagleScreen> is plasma-widget-networkmanagement (karmic) expected to work with a WPA-PSK [TKIP] net?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I am using WPA Personal. I don't recall for sure if that's TKIP, but I think it is.
<apachelogger> TKIP is an encryption algorithm
 * ScottK knows, but KNM hides it, so it's hard to tell.
<apachelogger> WPA-PSK = WPA pre shared key = WPA Personal; TKIP = temporal key integrity protocl = encryption algorithm
<apachelogger> the other popular algo for WIFI would be AES
<apachelogger> though TKIP is much more popular AFAIK
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I'm pretty sure I'm using TKIP.
<apachelogger> most likely ... http://compnetworking.about.com/b/2008/08/21/aes-vs-tkip-for-wireless-encryption.htm suggests that TKIP is more widely supported but AES is superior
<apachelogger> not that it would mention any sensible data upon he bases the claim that AES is the superior encryption :P
<dtchen_> TKIP is enabled by default for most consumer home wireless "routers"
<dtchen_> all the WPA attacks so far have exploited flaws in TKIP
<amichair> what gui diff+merge util do u recommend? kcompare seems to be read-only :-(
<apachelogger> amichair: bzr qdiff, bzr qmerge ... but I think that qmerge supports preview righ tnow
<apachelogger> also, I am not sure what you mean with read-only
<apachelogger> dtchen_: so he is calling AES superior because no one found and exploited a flaw in AES yet?
 * apachelogger finds it hard to believe that AES is flawlessly implemented everywhere :D
<dtchen_> apachelogger: I don't know why he would say that AES is superior
<dtchen_> the flaws haven't exploited anything in AES *yet*
<dtchen_> s/flaw/attack/
 * amichair thought TKIP is just switching keys often (vs. AES which is proper encryption)
<ryanakca> ScottK:  Should I place bangarang under Applications/Sound or Applications/Video in the menu file? I can pick one of the two but bangarang is as much a music player as a video player...
<ScottK> ryanakca: How about multimedia?
<ScottK> That's where I see stuff now.
<Quintasan> Do we have a package ready? I'd like to test it
<ryanakca> ScottK: The multimedia section doesn't exist according to the Debian Menu sub-policy, http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu-policy/ch2.html ... bring it up on debian-devel?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Oh, for Debian menu, I'd put it in both.
<ScottK> Then let your sponsor tell you if you're wrong.
<ryanakca> Quintasan: of? bangarang? Not yet, but it builds without much hassle. Just make sure you have libtag1-dev and kdemultimedia-dev installed...
<Quintasan> ryanakca: thanks
<apachelogger> amichair: proper encryption would still fail at the implementation
<ryanakca> Quintasan: I'm reading into dh7 to figure out how to convert my three line CDBS rules to dh7 rules.
<apachelogger> amichair: so IMHO it does not really matter anyway :P
<Quintasan> ryanakca: dh7, you are reading man pages or some tutorial?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: %:
<apachelogger> 	dh --with kde $@
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> regular building (i.e. gnu configure) would be the same, just without the --with kde
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Still need the make #! at the top?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes
<apachelogger> ryanakca: also see man dh
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> IIRC the manpage also mentions how to override certain parts of the building
<apachelogger> (i.e. enhance your clean rule and what not)
<Quintasan> I always wanted to learn dh but man pages were not so clear for me
<amichair> apachelogger: iirc the NIST standards (or whatever they're called today) include unit tests of sorts, so it's hard to mess the implementation (though I'm sure many still do :-) )
<ScottK> It's hard to mess it in the known ways that the tests look for.
<ScottK> Generally plenty of unkown ways.
<apachelogger> unit tests also hit the limitations of human perfection :P
<ScottK> ...n...
<amichair> ScottK: those would be attacks on the algorithm, not the impl :-)
<ScottK> amichair: Not at all.  The tests test as much of the implementation as they test.  Generally it's not 100%.  This is stunningly difficult to achieve with any non-trivial program.
<amichair> ScottK: very true, but hash/enc algorithms in particular are different in that sense... the odds of managing to write an incorrect hash function implementation and still manage to get 3 test cases right is soooooo small....
<Quintasan> argh
<apachelogger> oh wellz, debian managed to mess up openssl, didnt they?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: whats up?
 * apachelogger gives Quintasan a hug
<amichair> apachelogger: good point :-) (or rather :-( )
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm trying to bite dh7, reading man is quite not what I expected, looks like I know almost nothing on dh: P
<Quintasan> dh $@ <-- srsly, wtf is does?
<apachelogger> anyone using ncpfs actively?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dh WHATEVERARGUMENTSRULESGETSSTARTEDWITH
<apachelogger> not that it would matter in particluarly, just always use dh $@ :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're upstream now for Quick Access widget, right?
<Quintasan> still, I need a noobs guide for dh :P
<Quintasan> I always used pkg-kde-tools :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what could be more nooby then that?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I need to actually work on something to understand it, reading ain't enough for me :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I never used dh thingies because all stuff I packaged was KDE and I just use pkg-kde-tools rules and it worked :P
<ScottK> So if I want to stop using Gimp and switch to something KDE, what do I switch to?
<ryanakca> What do I need apart from pkg-kde-tools for  dh --with kde to work?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Krita?
<ScottK> ryanakca: That's likely all you need.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ryanakca> ScottK: http://paste.debian.net/51547/ ... :/
<ScottK> ryanakca: You need a newer debhelper
<ryanakca> ScottK: Available from where... lucid? I have 7.3.15ubntu3 installed, which appears to be the most recent one in Karmic...
<ScottK> Likely
<Quintasan> ryanakca: should be fine
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I just checked if debhelper was >= 7
 * ryanakca wonders why his connection's speed has dropped to 16.3kB/s
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: correct
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Feature request: It'd be nice to gain the ability to right-click and then delete/trash files as I often notice things I should get rid of, but I hate to fire up Dolphin to deal with it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: in theory it should follow dolphin settings in that regard
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In practice, I don't have it.
<JontheEchidna> :(
<Quintasan> dh_auto_build <-- in which part of rules I'm supposed to put this?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I do have it in Dolphin.
<JontheEchidna> has plasma been restarted since it was enabled in dolphin? That's the only obvious reason I can think of to explain it
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: same here, I have it in dolphin but not in QA, restarted plasma three times
<JontheEchidna> meh :(
<JontheEchidna> oh, the feature is only in trunk, which I have not had time to mold into something releaseable
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK, so we get it for Lucid.  Lovely.
<JontheEchidna> maybe? dunno. I'll have to find time to work out the regressions
<JontheEchidna> I had been meaning to do a new release for karmic but nothing happened :(
<JontheEchidna> I will try though
 * txwikinger is starting to make dinner plans for next week
<Quintasan> do I really need to provide email to contributiors of a package? especially when I can't find em?
<ScottK> Quintasan: For debian/copyright you aren't generally obligated to look beyond what's in the source.
<Quintasan> ScottK: No emails in source
<Quintasan> A general contact email would be enough
<ScottK> If that's all you have
<Quintasan> bug #192989  is laying around but I don't think it's wise to package this, ppl on #rockbox told me that they tend to make backwards incompatible changes so we either want a PPA for this or just send users to RB Wiki
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192989 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Rbutil (Rockbox Utility)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192989
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^ Should I close it or do something else with this?
<ScottK> I'd leave a comment to that effect.
<ScottK> I wouldn't close it because that just makes it harder to find.
<DarkwingDuck> YES! My desktop is finally up and  running
<Quintasan> ScottK: so leave it as is and put a comment, kay
<daskreecH> apachelogger: How about a top 5 ?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-15
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know why kleopatra depends on pinentry and not on pinentry-qt4 ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: nope
<ryanakca> Quintasan|Szel: I have a package for Debian unstable available and I can give you a link to the DSC so that you can build for lucid. Not lintian clean yet...
<ryanakca> ScottK: Putting the two sections in the menu results in "W: bangarang: duplicated-tag-in-menu-item /usr/share/menu/bangarang section:5", with the following description:
<ryanakca> N:    The menu item contains two instances of the same tag. This is just a
<ryanakca> N:    waste of space, as menu will only use one of them.
<ScottK> ryanakca: OK.  Then I'd just pick one.
<ryanakca> OK.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Since I'm packaging it mainly for KNE, which would you rather? Another option is mail debian-devel about it (as suggested in the manual) and see what can be done...
<ScottK> ryanakca: Doesn't matter for Ubuntu since we don't use Debian Menu.
<ryanakca> Ah, ok
<ScottK> I'd just pick one.
<ryanakca> Don't fluxbox & company use Debian menu? I'll go for Applications/Sound since that's what it seems to do the most of.
<maco> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> Also, anybody know of a kde-apps package that has a watch file?
<JontheEchidna> It has been deemed impossible by several packagers at this point^
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<ryanakca> Another question, would these be the dependencies or the build-dependencies? I'm guessing Depends since bangarang builds with 'debhelper (>= 7), pkg-kde-tools, cmake, kdemultimedia-dev, libtag1-dev'... http://paste.ubuntu.com/318990/
<ScottK> ryanakca: If you're using the --with-kde then you'll need to specify the exact version where that is first supported.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Also look at the configure output and see if it complains about any missing optional build-deps.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK. I know pkg-kde-tools requires debhelper >= 7.3.16
<ryanakca> ScottK: It doesn't, http://paste.ubuntu.com/318997/
<ScottK> OK.
<ryanakca> ScottK: The pkg-kde-tools that introduced --with kde was 0.5.0... as for the packages in the first paste?
<ScottK> ryanakca: OK, so you need to version the build-dep on pkg-kde-tools.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Yep, added it :)
<dtchen_> nixternal: righteous indignation!
<nixternal> hehe, maybe I was a bit to angry?
<dtchen_> well, it was indignant all right which, I think, was justified
<ScottK> Context please?
<nixternal> i hope those 250 CDs don't work at all...hopefully they were a bad batch
<nixternal> ScottK: someone sent an email to canonical/shipit stating they were the team lead for Ubuntu Chicago, and received all of our Karmic CDs
<ScottK> Lovely.
<dtchen_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2009-November/003956.html
<ScottK> Is Canonical going to send you another set?
<ScottK> Thanks
<nixternal> this person isn't a team leader at all, has never been active on the team, is not even on the LP team, and sent one stupid email over a year ago to the chicago list
<nixternal> it is to late now for karmic CDs to be worth much around here, because we wouldn't get them in time for the next event coming up unfortunately
<nixternal> unless we plan a separate event, which usually always pull in the same people who are already running karmic
<ScottK> People have more than once accused my of thinking Canonical is evil.  I don't.  I think they aren't very competent in a lot of ways.
<nixternal> though, i could use them to fill up our slots at Best Buy, CompUSA, Tiger Direct, and Frys
<nixternal> this time the person in charge of shipit stuff told nhandler that "the email looked official"
<nixternal> I sent an email to Jono asking why a prereq is to be the team contact when it is obviously not even checked
 * ryanakca would think of checking with someone else on the team to ensure that it is being asked for by the team and not only in its name
<nixternal> and today's release party seemed to have new cats there hoping to get a CD and a sticker :(
<nixternal> I have Kubuntu stickers, only cuz I stole them from nhandler as he received some and I never did :(
<nixternal> seems quite a few Canonical employees are passing through O'Hare tonight
<nixternal> my cell phone has been quite busy
<ScottK> Anyone coming to UDS from Chicago?
<ScottK> They could grab a few boxes and bring them back.
<nixternal> seems Riddell wasn't the only one to do "hey, you are in Chicago right?" today :)
<nixternal> ya, Jim Campbell will be there for the last 2 days...that is a good idea, I will make sure he does that
<nixternal> oh wait, we have Canonical employees here in Chicago
<nixternal> the guy leading Ubuntu One and one of the core developers of Bazaar is here as well
<ryanakca> ScottK: Were you interested in reviewing / sponsoring bangarang for Kubuntu?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Not tonight.  I need to pack and rest up (recovering from the flu).
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK
<ScottK> ryanakca: You ought to try to get it in Debian too.
<wgrant> Everyone seems to be getting Ubuflu before UDS, this time.
 * txwikinger wonders if ScottK means H1N1
 * ScottK doesn't know.
<ryanakca> ScottK: I will. It takes forever to go through Debian NEW, so I figure I might as well make to packages, one for Kubuntu, the other for Debian, and then once it gets through NEW, just sync
<ryanakca> s/make to/make two/
 * txwikinger has already packed
 * txwikinger experiments with gobby and kobby
<ScottK> txwikinger: You can't use Kobby at UDS
<ryanakca> ScottK: Awww, why? Greg (upstream) wants more testing before he releases...
<ryanakca> ScottK: I thought they were switching to infinoted this time around?
<txwikinger> yep I know.. but gobby doesn't connect
<ScottK> ryanakca: kobby and gobby-infinote are incompatible with gobby in earlier releses
<ScottK> ryanakca: No.  We aren't.
<ScottK> ryanakca: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2009/11/12/how-to-participate-remotely-and-get-your-points-heard/
<ryanakca> Anybody interested in running an infinoted for Kubuntu at UDS so that we can get Kobby and libinfinity tested so we can get 1.0 (and all the fixes it contains) released?
<ryanakca> Ah, they want people older releases to participate :/
<ScottK> Yep
<txwikinger> popey has already arrived
<Riddell> ah, the joys of international travel
<ryanakca> Riddell: Arrived in Dallas?
<Riddell> let me check
<Riddell> hmm, looks like I'm somewhere called Chicago, that's not right is it?
 * ryanakca shrugs. I'm somewhere called home with an expired passport :/
<vorian> Riddell: Midway or O'Hair
<ScottK> Hair/Hare
<Riddell> I've honestly no idea
<ScottK> It'll be O'Hare.  Midway doesn't do international travel
<Riddell> nixternal said he was nearby but he's not answering his phone so I've booked myself into a characterless hotel
<Riddell> and nearby is probably a relative term
<ScottK> Riddell: The kopete-facebook SRU you promised to sponsor got ack'ed.
<ScottK> nhandler might be nearby.
<Riddell> this airport has a terrible website
<vorian> hare
<Riddell> I've no idea what terminal I'm going from and it won't tell me
<vorian> Riddell: start shouting "I need a house, where is ACORN"?
<ScottK> Should have stolen the magazine off the airplane with the airport map in the back.
<ScottK> vorian: Wrong part of Chicago.
<vorian> ah
<vorian> i've only been through o'hare a few times
 * ScottK is reasonably certain if Riddell went to that part of Chicago we wouldn't get him back.
<vorian> one of the few airports i've seen haricrishnas
<vorian> haha
 * ScottK remembers being on the El in Chicago and asking directions.  Part of the directions were "Don't go south.  If you go South, you won't come back".
<ScottK> Not kidding.
<ScottK> Of course this was long enough ago that things were a bit wilder then.
<vorian> as far as being in chicage proper, i've only been to UIC for swim meets
<vorian> that university is surrounded by a rather large iron fence
 * ScottK was in Chicago last month for a wedding.  It was really nice.
<ryanakca> Anyways, if anybody is interested in sponsoring bangarang, the packaging is in the kubuntu branch of git://git.debian.org/users/ryanakca-guest/bangarang.git , pristine-tar in the pristine-tar branch... I can upload a DSC somewhere in the morning. G'night :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: git == I don't want ScottK to do it.
<ryanakca> ScottK: In that case, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bangarang
<vorian> git out of here
<vorian> all these revision controll folks should just perfect svn
<ScottK> Oh dear.
<ScottK> ryanakca: No full copy of the license in the upstream tarball.  Insta-fail.
<vorian> that would be a good topic for uds, get rid of bzr
<ryanakca> ScottK: Even with headers in all of the source files?
<ScottK> In favor of?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Gotta have the full text somewhere
 * ryanakca will prod upstream into releasing beta2 or something
<vorian> called COPYING
<ScottK> OK.  Getting upstream to fix it is the best way.
<vorian> or if they are using different licenses, each one will need to be included
<ScottK> ryanakca: Also platform/blur.cpp: GPL (v2) LGPL (v2)
<vorian> eeeewwww
<ScottK> ryanakca: Actually that file isn't distributable since it's a mix of LGPL 2 and GPL 3 and they aren't compatible.
 * ryanakca sighs and will talk to upstream about that too
<ScottK> ryanakca: Cheers and good night.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks for taking a look, g'night :)
<Riddell> ScottK: sure they are
<Riddell> LGPL can be upgraded to GPL 2 or later
<ScottK> Riddell: It says LGPL 2, not 2 and later.
<Riddell> regardless, it can be upgraded to GPL 2 or later
<Riddell> strange I know, but that's what it says
<ScottK> Remind me never to use an FSF license again.
<txwikinger> Hi Riddell
 * kb9vqf is basking in the glow of a nicely integrated KDE3 + Compiz desktop...after quite a bit of coding
<kb9vqf> Now I'll never go to the dark side! :)
<Sput> kb9vqf: so what are you gonna do once KDE3 is being phased out of kubuntu?
<kb9vqf> Keep it going in the PPA :)_
 * kb9vqf notes that KDE3 is the only desktop that he is productive in
<amichair> kb9vqf: what in kde3 makes u productive that doesn't exist anywhere else?
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: server address changes in rbutil ... oh luly lul!
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: anyhow, please clos0r the needs packaging bug, there is no point in packaging if upstream is about the only upstream that can not find a better way than changing server addresses in the code :P
<Tm_T> hmh, who here was building webkit kpart ?
 * Tm_T has terrible memory
<markey_konvi> there
<markey_konvi> :)
<markey_konvi> you know what would rock
<markey_konvi> being able to move tabs by dragging
<markey_konvi> like in Chromium
<markey_konvi> err
<markey_konvi> wrong channel
<markey_konvi> sry
<zorael> The paths in System Settings -> About Me -> Paths seem to point to the _user directory_ per default. When you change them you're asked if you want to move the files to the new location, so if you changed any of the unset defaults, you'd relocate all your home files. See http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/Azraelian/kdepaths.png
<zorael> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327066
<zorael> Upon opening the window only Desktop and Autostart were set. The rest pointed to home.
<zorael> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs as such: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/319200/
<apachelogger> zorael: bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> zorael: also, IIRC none of the default locations points to $HOME, so the only way this could happen is by users poking around in the config or by a very long upgrade path (probably starting before 8.04)
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> file browserin gwenview causes disk activity
<zorael> apachelogger: In my case the config file was tampered with before account creation (/etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults). The paths I pointed them to were on a different partition (/main), so perhaps at some boot it failed to mount and went crazy? *shrug*
<apachelogger> *shrug* that user-dirs stuff is magic to me :)
<amichair> apachelogger: good morning, how u doing today?
<ScottK> Sput: kb9vqf has produced a KDE3 version of Kubuntu (full KDE3 desktop on top of the current Ubuntu release) for the last few release cycles.
<Sput> ah I see
<nixternal> Riddell: damn, sorry dude..I had gone to bed cuz I was still a bit sick last night :(  You said 7'ish, so I waited until like 8:30...after my tirade last night I passed out...just missed you seriously by like 5 minutes
<nixternal> nearby O'Hare for me is seriuosly less than 10 miles, or 16km just for you
<apachelogger> amichair: ahoy
<amichair> apachelogger: wadup dude?
 * apachelogger is dehydrated :D
 * amichair pours apachelogger a nice cup of tea
<txwikinger> apachelogger: don't drink so much :D
<txwikinger> nixternal: they have miles in UK too:D
<apachelogger> tea++
<amichair> mostly nautical miles there, no?
 * apachelogger tells amarok to play some ugress
<txwikinger> amichair: No just the normal imperial mile
<txwikinger> It came actually from the Roman Empire to UK
<Sput> I thought they had been outlawed by EU regulations by now
<txwikinger> and from UK to US
<txwikinger> Sput: No..the EU directive is only for units for sale
<amichair> txwikinger: oh.. all I remember from history classes at the moment is that UK sea fleet rocks :-)
<apachelogger> regulate them miles away!
<txwikinger> i.e. you must sell products in grams, kg etc
<Sput> well, UK subs like hitting French subs :>
<nixternal> US subs like hitting Japanese fishing boats :p
<txwikinger> US subs, i.e Subways, Quiznos etc.?
<amichair> well since u can sell anything on ebay nowadays... miles should be outlawed!
<nixternal> mmm Quiznos
<nixternal> we have a new mexican grill though, that is very similar to Chipotle called Qdoba...ate their last night, and I have to say, it is pretty darn good
<apachelogger> sell miles on ebay?
<apachelogger> huh
<txwikinger> amichair: Well if you sell a road in UK,you must do it in Km not in miles
<amichair> txwikinger: well there u have it :-)
 * txwikinger does not remember roads ever sold, except in former East Germany accidently
 * apachelogger pokes nixternal into writing a vision n scope doc :P
<nixternal> is that the email you sent me?
<apachelogger> aye
<txwikinger> rofl
<nixternal> roger that...just read it...will look again when I am a bit more awake and less groggy from the meds
<apachelogger> I shared the whole timelord stuff, now that google docs supports folder sharing :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: you are on meds?
<nixternal> trying to get rid of this cold^Wflu^Wbug
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> no swines involved I do hope
 * amichair pours nixternal a cup of tea as well, with a cookie to match
 * apachelogger gets himself better a flu shot before talking to nixternal any more :P
<nixternal> i really feel bad for not getting Riddell last night :(
<txwikinger> N1H1 has nothing to do with swines
<nixternal> H1N1 :)
<amichair> now there's a catchy name
<amichair> let me know when the R2D2 epidemic is out
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> people who talk about miles have a right to call it swine flu :P
<txwikinger> who else has this panics where lots of people go into one room giving each other the flu in order to get a flu shot?
<nixternal> RS232 epidemic
<nixternal> txwikinger: people were holding H1N1 parties when it first started in order to get it over with :)
<amichair> nixternal: that's no epidemic... two people can't get it in parallel
<nixternal> in series they can :p
<txwikinger> Well.. here they people stand outside in the cold for hours in order to get a flu shot
<apachelogger> isnt it serial then?
<nixternal> it just took me a second to realize you were poking fun at my own joke :D
<nixternal> remember how much fun null modem cables were so you could share data from one computer to the next 20 years ago :)
 * txwikinger rembers the software called kermit :D
<txwikinger> +em
<amichair> nixternal: that was soooo awesome... two computers talking!
<nixternal> there was other software too, laplink I think it was called
<Kolia> hi
<amichair> yep
<txwikinger> nixternal: that was the commercial knockoff of the free software called kermit
<nixternal> iirc laplink had a gui before windows did
<Kolia> anyone knows if the microblog plasmoid is going ot be fixed soon?
<amichair> when ansi art was all the rage in bbss :-)
<apachelogger> ahoy Kolia
<apachelogger> Kolia: it is broken?
<txwikinger> and kermit could even do automatic ASCII/EBSDIC converstion
 * txwikinger outed himself as being very old again
<apachelogger> indeed he did :P
<amichair> does that make me old too?
<amichair> well at least I'm emotionally immature, so it makes up for it :-P
<nixternal> age(laplink) > age(kermit)
<Kolia> apachelogger: it is
<txwikinger> amichair: You know EBSDIC computers?
<nixternal> so kermit was the knockoff
<apachelogger> Kolia: got a bug report for that at hand?
<txwikinger> nixternal: kermit was there when there was no dos or windows
<Kolia> apachelogger: yep give me a sec
<txwikinger> so how can laplink be older?
<Kolia> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/414572
<amichair> txwikinger: well no, I started with a vic20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414572 in kdeplasma-addons "KDE Microblogs plasmoid does not show friend timelines nor public timeline" [High,In progress]
<nixternal> hrmm, i thought it wasn't as old as laplink...laplink was for everything back in the day....Commodore, UNIX, DOS, Macs
<amichair> yay! I'm young again! :-P
<nixternal> ahh, kermit is 2 years older than laplink according to wikipedia
<txwikinger> kermit was used with DECS on vms
<nixternal> laplink == 1983, kermit == 1981
<txwikinger> \o/
<amichair> actually I remember my first modem... problem was... I had nobody to call...
<Kolia> apachelogger: it's been fixed upstream one month ago, but something was badly backported to 4.3.3 at one moment (see the last comments): https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200475
 * txwikinger remembers 300 baud accustic coupler
<ubottu> KDE bug 200475 in widget-microblogging "Microblogging plasmoid does not show friends and new tweets" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<amichair> txwikinger: wargames style?
<txwikinger> yep
<apachelogger> amichair: you could always have called your grand parents I suppose :P
<Kolia> so maybe it has been packaged for kubuntu jst before the backport thing got fixed.
 * txwikinger had those
 * txwikinger wonders what NFL games he is missing today
<apachelogger> bko is pretty slowish today
 * txwikinger wonders if AA isshowing NFL live now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> .3 is in a ppa
 * apachelogger is always getting lost in our publishing policies
<nixternal> txwikinger: I had one of those on my commodore vic20, the phone to base coupler :)
<txwikinger> oohhh.. Cowboys are at Lambeau filed
<txwikinger> field
<Kolia> apachelogger: but it's not working in ppa as stated in last comment in the bug report (and i notice the same thing)
<txwikinger> nixternal: I used a couple before I got the VIC20
<txwikinger> on my self build processor
<nixternal> ya, i did the self build stuff only cuz my dad worked for panasonic when they made parts for tandy
 * txwikinger did it because before VIC20 and Sinclair computers were to expensive in Germany
<nixternal> you know there is still 1 living tandy corporation to this day, as the rest of the company died off?
<txwikinger> well I paid more for the VIC than you pay today for a netbook
<nixternal> Tandy Leather....that tripped me out to find that out as my dad is a leathercrafter and goes to tandy on a regular basis
 * apachelogger is wondering what tandy was :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: same here
<nixternal> tandy + radio shack == TRS 80
<txwikinger> rofl
<txwikinger> look at all the chicken here:D
<nixternal> lol
<amichair> tandy was the radioshack house-brand, no?
<nixternal> the first desktop we had here was a Sperry/Rand machine that ran the original UNIX that my mom got from work at Sperry/Unisys or Comdisco, can't remember who she was working with then
<nixternal> that was 1979 :)
<txwikinger> tandy bought radio shack at one time,right?
<nixternal> know, just a partnership
<nixternal> Radio Shack provided parts and sold it
<nixternal> s/know/no
<nixternal> though there might have been some stock ownership in the deal
<txwikinger> right... tandy is bankrupt, radio shack still exists
<txwikinger> even radio shack left Canada
<nixternal> well tandy sold off everything but Tandy Leather...which is weird
<nixternal> electronics and leather...weird combination
<apachelogger> Kolia: it seems both kde rev 1036051 and kde rev 1033679 are incorporated in our 4.3.3 packages
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1036051&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1036051
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1033679&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1033679
<nixternal> radio shack is #2 behind walmart for retail...I had no clue as I hate radio shack...only found out because Lance Armstrong created a new cycling team that is backed by Radio Shack and Livestrong
<nixternal> anyone else have a broken choqok btw? mine breaks when I click inbox
 * txwikinger liked Radio Shack in Texas
<apachelogger> nixternal: WFM
<nixternal> if i delete the configs for it, and start it new, it works, but as soon as I move the window/resize it, everytime I click inbox it freezes then crashes
<txwikinger> where do you have an inbox in xhoqok?
<nixternal> for identi.ca and twitter...for direct messages
<txwikinger> ah
<txwikinger> I can click inbox
<nixternal> need to reinstall it...prolly got busted in the dist-upgrade :)
<Kolia> apachelogger: where can i see the code used in the 4.3.3 package?
<nixternal> though it is kind of peaceful not twittering and such
<apachelogger> Kolia: yes, qulonglong used all the way
<apachelogger> Kolia: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+files/kdeplasma-addons_4.3.3.orig.tar.gz
<nixternal> though I guess I am no longer cool...or was I ever really cool because I don't have a facebook account and never will
<nixternal> death to facebook!
<txwikinger> ha.. dist-upgrade ... bad
<apachelogger> nixternal: yeah, I was looking for you ond friendface
<apachelogger> didnt find you
<nixternal> txwikinger: this machine has been dist-upgraded since dapper flight 5
<apachelogger> made me cry a bit
<nixternal> apachelogger: just don't send me a friend request like vorian does :)
<apachelogger> pfff :P
<txwikinger> nixternal: you shouldn't dist-upgrade
<nixternal> i mark facebook email as spam, but gmail just lets it through
<txwikinger> at least use do-release-upgrade
<nixternal> txwikinger: I have been told that since 1995 with Debian...never hurt a thing for me in 15+ years
<dtchen_> heh, reminds me of the IT Crowd episode
<nixternal> hehe
 * apachelogger always QAs dist-upgrade when there is time left :P
<txwikinger> wife's laptop has no sound anymore
<Kolia> apachelogger: thanks, having a look.
<amichair> txwikinger: try switching a wife, see if it helps :-P
<dtchen_> txwikinger: filed a bug?
<txwikinger> amichair: NO doesn't
 * apachelogger pbuilds amarok
<amichair> hehe
<apachelogger> must have been months since my last real testbuild :P
<apachelogger> feels bumpy
<txwikinger> it used before and no upgrades in the meantime (except of RAM)
<apachelogger> need to look into that
<apachelogger> getting a testbuild env is quite the PITA
<Kolia> apachelogger: someone has attached patches to the (launchpad)bug report, and got no answer about it
<apachelogger> Kolia: what bug number would that bug have?
<apachelogger> also, those stuff should go to bugs.kde.org really
<Kolia> apachelogger: why kde? it's fixed in KDE
<apachelogger> attaching patches to launchpad bugs might get the issue resolved in 6 months or so
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> bug numba plz
<Kolia> well if the bug is kubuntu related i think we'll be flamed at bko :)
<apachelogger> flaming happens either way
<Kolia> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/414572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414572 in kdeplasma-addons "KDE Microblogs plasmoid does not show friend timelines nor public timeline" [High,In progress]
<Kolia> apachelogger: ^
<txwikinger> ha.. the caps lock light is reversed
<apachelogger> hm
<nixternal> well, since dustin put out testdrive, i am loving qemu again....in karmic it works so much better than it did previously on this machine
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> did I ever mention how I do not like patching
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319338/
<apachelogger> what is missing in that change? :P
<Kolia> WithFriends ?
<apachelogger> and the else
<apachelogger> no wonder it is broken if a whole condition is missing :D
<Kolia> where does this patch comes from?
 * apachelogger checks debdiff
<txwikinger> nixternal: no bug.. is an old kernel probably
<apachelogger> Kolia: some Kubuntu dev created it
 * txwikinger fixed the audio problem
<amichair> txwikinger: what was it?
<txwikinger> the newer kernel has a problem, the older works
<txwikinger> it is still intrepid I believe
 * txwikinger needs to upgrade the laptop after UDS
<dtchen_> you fixed an audio bug by downgrading? That's a rather strange definition of "fix".
<txwikinger> why.... whatever works
 * txwikinger thinks open source has far too many regression bugs
<dtchen_> txwikinger: no, that doesn't fix the bug at all. You're papering over the issue. And you aren't helping *me* to fix it, which is why I'm concerned.
<txwikinger> dtchen_: It is probably fixed in a newer kernel
<dtchen_> arg
 * txwikinger said ^^ I will upgrade the laptop after UDS
<dtchen_> txwikinger: that's why I asked you if you have filed a bug
<txwikinger> after I upgrade I will see if it is still an issue and if it is then I will file a bug
<dtchen_> txwikinger: thank you
 * txwikinger thinks we have to many not reproducible bugs too
<txwikinger> +o
 * amichair things we have too many bugs of any type
<amichair> even typos!
 * txwikinger is amused that there is a Anti-Windows ad by Mac at every commercial break
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> maintenance overhead
 * apachelogger is preparing updates for lucid, karmic and karmic ppa to fix one tiny issue
<Kolia> tiny microblogging issue?
<apachelogger> yus
<Kolia> hurrah \o/
 * txwikinger signs off for travel to UDS
<amichair> txwikinger: have fun :-)
<txwikinger> amichair: thanks I will :D
 * txwikinger used to live in Dallas for a long time and has still lots of friends there
<amichair> txwikinger: go make the world a better place :-D
<txwikinger> :p
<ghostcube> hmm is there anything new about the printer applet ?
<Riddell> shtylman_: ping?
<bbigras> Riddell: will you have time soon to upload the kopete-facebook package?
<apachelogger> Kolia: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot051.png
<apachelogger> I suppose that is what it should look like
<Riddell> dddd
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that some special keyword for something? :)
<Riddell> it's me going "do I still have an internet connection on the 10th floor"
<apachelogger> hehe :D
<apachelogger> Kolia: fix for 4.3.3 uploading and waiting for build
<Riddell> bbigras: kopete-facebook uploaded
<bbigras> Riddell: thanks!
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 414572 needs some SRU love ... subscribed ubuntu-sru and uploaded to karmic-proposed, maybe you can speed up things a bit? ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414572 in kdeplasma-addons "KDE Microblogs plasmoid does not show friend timelines nor public timeline" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414572
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I have amarok going already :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> still needs a testbuild
<apachelogger> that microblog stuff got in my way a bit :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: meh :)
<neversfelde> ok, I stop
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you can go for backporting to karmic :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, I'll do
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just let me finish a testbuild on lucid
<neversfelde> send me your files, I can testbuild, too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> good point
<neversfelde> I stop my build
<apachelogger> neversfelde: pushed to packaging branch
<neversfelde> k
<apachelogger> i.e. ~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu/
<neversfelde> apachelogger: wah, that isn't a merge, isn't it :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: nope
<apachelogger> just imported the modified mysql patch
<neversfelde> apachelogger: and upstream said we should include a patch for the playlist, I'll add it and merge next time
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> btw, you dont want to merge and prepare a new upstream release at the same time :)
<apachelogger> in my experience that usually ends up in bad quality
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, mysqle_amarok_local_errmsg_feature.diff is already new?
<apachelogger> aye
 * ScottK signs off to head to UDS....
<apachelogger> hf ScottK
<apachelogger> neversfelde: btw if you feel like it, you might want to try recruiting the dude behind http://kubdeb.weebly.com/ for proper packaging :)
<ScottK> FYI, I asked my 15 year old daughter today what we should make better in Kubuntu.  Without prompting she said make it work better with Firefox.
<apachelogger> she did not use chrome yet, did she? :P
 * apachelogger agrees with that statement though
<dtchen_> any specifics?
<dtchen_> UI? style? etc.
<dtchen_> e.g., anything that can be investigated from the openSUSE 11.2 approach
<apachelogger> ui, style, mimetypes, file dialog, printing, .....
<ScottK> dtchen_: No.  She's a teenager.  I only get so much information.
<bbigras> the firefox package with the KDE integration is nice
<ScottK> Installing gvfs has made her a lot happier.
<ScottK> Really leaving now.
<apachelogger> Kolia: 4.3.3 fix published
<neversfelde> apachelogger: who is he?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no clue, but since he clearly is interested in packaging, he might as well go for the real deal ;)
<apachelogger> just saw him somewhat advertise that site on kde-apps
<apachelogger> which promptly made me ponder whether to remove that entry :P
<Kolia> apachelogger: thanks a lot :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: don't know if I have time for this in the next days
<neversfelde> vacation time again
<MarkusK_> Hi. I just learned about Project Timelord and read that there are issues with the translation system. Is this the right channel for a suggestion on this issue?
<apachelogger> MarkusK_: hey
<apachelogger> MarkusK_: I suppose you can just throw in any thoughts on the translations issue
<MarkusK_> apachelogger: ok, I hope someone reads them ...
<apachelogger> it usually works :)
<MarkusK_> To make it short: I have made very good experiences with http://translatewiki.net/ for localising my open source projects
<MarkusK_> if you look for a free platform that helps the community to get involved into translation, then this might be interesting
<MarkusK_> the project was originally created for translating MediaWiki and its extensions, but any project is welcome, I think
<MarkusK_> We have received translations in about 50 languages is rather short time from that portal.
<MarkusK_> I do not know if this is an option for KDE, since it is a very open platform, but it might be the usable open source translation platform that you need to get more support from the community
<rgreening> hey all
<bbigras> is there a delay between a package being published for karmic and being avaiable for upgrade with apt?
<apachelogger> that depends en entirely on whether you use a mirror or not
<DaskreecH> JontheEchidna: http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/digital-camera-photographer-of DasField is nice :)
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: Anything that needs doktoring?
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: you ever wrote a vision and scope doc?
<DaskreecH> No >_>
<DaskreecH> For the timelord project?
<apachelogger> for kubuntu in general
<apachelogger> anyhow
<DaskreecH>  or for something under the umbrella?
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: you could draft up a patch policy :)
<DaskreecH> Ok what's that involve?
<apachelogger> or draft up a spec on how to improve QA
<apachelogger> or come up with some vision document for the kubuntu/ubuntu apps solving maintenance feature parity and stuff
<DaskreecH> I can probably jump on the QA one :)
<apachelogger> okies
<DaskreecH> I don't know how to attack Kubuntu/ubuntu feature paraity
<DaskreecH> parity
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: also you could go any way up or down talk to upstream about their opinion of kubuntu as downstream and what not
<DaskreecH>  esp if it's one way due to marketing
<bbigras> apachelogger: yes mirrors, I forgot. I'm used to the ppa. thanks
<apachelogger> or downstreams to users to see what they want
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: not kubuntu/ubuntu feature parity ... only scoped to the apps
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: Hmm I'm generally pretty good at running around and getting impressions
<DaskreecH> 0_0
<apachelogger> e.g. software-properties-kde does not implement all the stuff software-properties-gtk offers
<apachelogger> that is something we should not allow to happen
<DaskreecH> isn't kubuntu/ubuntu simply a collection of Apps around a community
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: I am only talking about kubuntu/ubuntu apps
<DaskreecH> Ah First party apps
<apachelogger> software-properties, apturl, jockey, language-selector
<apachelogger> they are not the quality you would imagine to get from first party
<DaskreecH> Yeah I don't know how to address that esp if Ubuntu wants feature parity with our first party apps
<Mamarok_> apachelogger: it would be nice if somebody could answer that mail, seems have gone forgotten. I am not too deep in timelord knowledge yet to do so I fear
<DaskreecH> I wonder if konqueror hasa dbus call to close the current tab
<apachelogger> Mamarok_: what mail?
<Mamarok_> oops, wante to post the link, sry: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-November/003524.html
<neversfelde> apachelogger: FTFBS http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/319467/
<apachelogger> jwisser-: ping, above, interested in marketing aspect
<apachelogger> ScottK: ping, above, please send him towards some plasma-netbook dude, I am unsure whom to send him to :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok_: thanks for the reminder
<jwisser-> apachelogger: Sorry, my logs aren't doing so well. What's up?
<apachelogger> jwisser-: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-November/003524.html
<apachelogger> that dude would like to help with marketing :)
 * apachelogger is wondering if the kubuntu devs can be stakeholders of kubuntu
<jwisser-> apachelogger: Gotcha. I'm on my way out the door now, but I'll email him later. And join the mailing list, too. ::hangs head::
<DaskreecH> In what way?
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: Any upstream that you are interested in or basically KDE ?
<apachelogger> jwisser-: hehe, cool :)
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: anyone you know in person :P
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: I sent a mail to kde-devel, didnt bring much useful input though
<DaskreecH> Are these going to be publicised anywhere?
<DaskreecH> or is it just internal?
<DaskreecH> We have enough space in he ardis for all the responses? :-)
<apachelogger> well, no need to have details published, but a general summary I suppose
<DaskreecH> Ok cool
<Mamarok_> apachelogger: you should have sent it to kde-promo
<apachelogger> Mamarok_: I was interessted in dev feedback on kubuntu's work
<Mamarok_> apachelogger: hm, kde-core-devel. then
<apachelogger> that was CCd
<apachelogger> no clue if it got through moderation
<Mamarok_> well, Nightrose is admin for core-devel, she should have let it through
<Mamarok_> it did go through, only markey answered, though
<ryanakca> ScottK: Upstream fixed the issues in their git repo. I've asked them to release 1.0~beta2 if / when they can.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: possible fix up
<markey> someone highlighted me?
<markey> sorry, using new IRC client, it confuses me a bit still
<markey> ah yes, Mamarok_ did
<markey> ok :)
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/n1xx that's one thought on Kubuntu
<neversfelde> apachelogger: already did this
<neversfelde> it is building, let's see
<apachelogger> meanwhile I can continue to worry about stakeholders :P
<apachelogger> DaskreecH: oh wellz, everyone thinks arch is flawless :D
<apachelogger> maybe I should blog and proof them wrong on that one
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> markey giving out free patches :D
<apachelogger> neversfelde: did you incorporate that amarok patch?
<apachelogger> already?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: latest branch revision
<apachelogger> builds just fine
 * apachelogger is hitting the return key too often it seems :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes to what?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I synced the patch from debian and renamed it
 * apachelogger is confused :P
 * neversfelde too
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: bzr merge --preview :P
<apachelogger> we might be conflicting now
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no problem, I'll merge that after the testbuild
<apachelogger> markey: are we sure that the playlist fix builds? :)
<Mamarok_> apachelogger: local build always worked here
<apachelogger> ok
<markey> apachelogger: it should build. if not, please tell us
<apachelogger> well, I just dont feel like wasting another 30 minutes on testbuilding :P
<apachelogger> so Ill just blame you should the upload fail to build
<Mamarok_> apachelogger: there were no dependency changes, mostly bugfixes, don't see why it shouldn't build
<Mamarok_> I use the Karmic packages for my local builds (mysql, bindings, etc.) and it works
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> uploading then
<apachelogger> or is it not released yet?
<Mamarok_> release is tomorrow IIRC, we added that patch today
<apachelogger> ah, release manager is still stuck with getting drunk at promo meeting :P
<Mamarok_> exactly :)
<apachelogger> well, I am all ready to go either way
<Mamarok_> nice :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde should also have karmic packages ready for publishing by tomorrow I suppose :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I will try to get them ready in time
<markey> apachelogger: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_WMsbUl3phhU/SwASITQTYEI/AAAAAAAAAJc/pIocbf9NqSs/s1600-h/20091113_009.jpg
<markey> so, yeah
<markey> you might have been right with the drinking foo ;)
<apachelogger> uhh, now that is really drunk
<apachelogger> markey: you know how them meetings are, no real producitivty, just fake one so you can justify getting drunk :P
<markey> ssssshhhh
<markey> that's a well kept secret
<apachelogger> oh cmon, it is a well known secret anyway :P
<ryanakca> Any interest in having a CIA style bot watching Kubuntu branches?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't see the thing about Netbook.  notmart and MoRpHeUs are the dudes.  Often found on #kubuntu-netbook.  Not sure what the question was.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Maybe in a separate channel for people that want it.
<ScottK> I think the bug bot for #kubuntu-bugs would be a higher priority though.
<ScottK> Oh, I see you got that working.  Cool.
 * ScottK for once has airport wireless that doesn't totally suck.
<dtchen_> thanks to Google?
<ScottK> No, I don't think they have anything to do with it.
<apachelogger> google has something to do with everthing!
<ScottK> Well there is that.
<ScottK> Oddly enough I seem to have a Boingo account I'd totally forgotten about that works.
 * ScottK needs to go double check credit card statements to see if he's paying for it.
 * apachelogger is wondering what problem Kubuntu is supposed to solve
<Sput> hmmm... gNOme sucks? :>
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe we should ask Kubuntu users why they picked Kubuntu and see if something stands out.
<ScottK>  -1 to Sput for stating the obvious
<Sput> :)
<Sput> someone has to!
<dtchen_> ScottK: Google is purportedly subsidizing Boingo, etc., hotspots through early next year
<dtchen_> as part of the "free wifi at airports" deal
<ScottK> dtchen_: OK.  Then thanks to Google.  Didn't know that.
<apachelogger> I told you...
<ScottK> That may be why my old Boingo account worked ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, I think it would make more sense to have devs and canonical point out some love
<ScottK> They very carefully don't tell you you don't actually have to pay on the login web site
<markey> apachelogger: hey, you gonna join our MM Sprint? we should meet up sometime again anyway
<markey> you could be Kubuntu's spokesperson
<ScottK> That sounds management like enough for apachelogger.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: builds and usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/amarok.notifyrc  is missing, thats why knotify is not working
<neversfelde> I'll add that
<markey> ScottK: I'm detecting a certain irony there ;) don't bash the logger :p
<ScottK> markey: He was threatening to promote himself to management so any irony is self-induced at the distant end.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Sput> don't logger the basher!
<skreech> Riddell: So you say that Krita in KDE4 is about as usable as the KDE3 version now?
 * ScottK waves
 * ScottK didn't expect wifi on the airplane.
<apachelogger> markey: when is that?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not that is luxury
<apachelogger> s/not/now
<ScottK> Yeah, first time I've encountered it.
<ScottK> Latency isn't so bad either.
<ScottK> A pleasant suprise.
<ScottK> Core lag is only 48 msec right now.
<skreech> ScottK: How open is it?
<ScottK> skreech: My quassel core listens on a non-standard port, so reasonablye.
<markey> apachelogger: http://www.doodle.com/7dahwb5ssndrwaxz
<ScottK> More open than the wifi at the library for sure.
<ScottK> AFAICT all they allow there is DNS and http.
<apachelogger> markey: in randa I read?
<markey> apachelogger: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-events&m=125811990106415&w=2
<apachelogger> markey: sign me up for that :)
<apachelogger> need to figure out the financing, but other than that
<markey> well use Doodle for signing up
<markey> financing is a non-issue I assume
<neversfelde> apachelogger: pushed my changes to bzr, Amarok is ready for lucid, if you want to upload. I tested the build 2 times, should be no problem
<neversfelde> karmic package is on its way
<markey> there is the e.V., there is Canonical, there are potentially sponsors (not yet confirmed)
<markey> also the meeting is cheep, costs €10 per day per person for lodging
<markey> cheap even
<apachelogger> that is indeed very reasonable
<skreech> markey: so lfranchi is confirmed as not going?
<markey> it would help us if people started to actually reply to our mails ;)
<markey> so far they did not
<markey> we need it confirmed, for booking the house
<markey> skreech: no idea, haven't checked
<markey> he's in the USA, and super busy
<markey> so dunno
<skreech> He's listed on Doodle as red for all days ;)
<markey> non-issue, as we will probably meet some other time then
<markey> (we meet frequently)
<ScottK> skreech: ssh works too
<skreech> ScottK: Ha nice
<skreech> Find out if the cockpit runs Linux
 * ScottK guesses that's on a different network.
<skreech> You'd hope otherwise I want my damn water back
<skreech> and my Peanut butter :(
<ScottK> So I can work on merges in flight ...
<skreech> ScottK: Or commit a plasmoid that tracks plane flights so you can see when you are going to land in real time :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Does dig -x 12.130.116.168 return anything other than servfail for anyone?
<ScottK> Oddly enough I get servfail from my remote server I'm ssh'ed into, but nxdomain locally (from inside the network)
<ScottK> (That's the IP I'm connected to the outside world from at the moment)
<Sput> nice. this must be the first time Quassel is used from an airplane :)
<apachelogger> someone blog about it!!!!
<skreech> ScottK: Servfail
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> Sput: You said from anywhere...
<skreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319583/
<skreech> ScottK: ^^
<Sput> ScottK: well, we still need Mark to use it when he goes into space next time
<ScottK> skreech: Yeah, that's what I get too.  I guess their external DNS is bugged.
<skreech> Maybe they don't want people sshing into the plane?
<ScottK> PTR lookup on an IP won't affect that.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/319586/ is what it looks like from the inside.
<skreech> hmm interesting
 * ScottK probably should have read the TOS more closely before posting that.
<ryanakca> Whats the dh7 equivalent of DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS ?
<Riddell> skreech: I think so, I find krita is pretty nice generally but it can be slow and there are plenty of bugs but the sort of bugs you can work around easily enough
<Riddell> skreech: but try the 2.1 RC if you're using krita or other koffice bits
<rgreening> Riddell: you dry yet
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> rgreening: I remembered the jacket.
<ScottK> \o/
<rgreening> ScottK: cool.
<rgreening> I miss that jacket :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I look like I've wet myself
<rgreening> It's in all my profile pics
<rgreening> Riddell: you sure you didn't?
<rgreening> :)
<skreech> Riddell: was the 2.1 RC repo posted on Kubuntu.org ?
<ScottK> It was close though.  I was sitting there wonder what I'd forgotten to pack.  Fortunately I did in fact put it somewhere I couldn't forget it.
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> ScottK: are you here yet?
<ScottK> rgreening: No.  In the air.
<rgreening> cool. kairplanemode not on
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Yep.  Trying to work on my Kubuntu Netbook plenary presentation.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey ScottK I got my desktop up and running today.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Great.
<ScottK> I look forward to some docs.
<ScottK> I hope you're feeling better too.
<Riddell> skreech: no I don't think so, it was done late, but it's in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<neversfelde> when is the session about kubuntu packaging?
<neversfelde> Riddell: Amarok is released tomorrow, it is in bzr for lucid and packages for lucid and karmic will hopefully be ready and in staging in time
<DarkwingDuck> I feeling alot better thanks
<Riddell> neversfelde: you're a star
<neversfelde> Riddell: credits go to apachelogger
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Glad to hear it.
<Riddell> neversfelde: so you'll upload to staging for lucid and karmic?
<neversfelde> Riddell: lucid should be there and I will upload a karmic package in the next hour
<Riddell> neversfelde: any changes in the packaging needed or are you just waiting for it to compile locally to check?
<neversfelde> Riddell: no changes
<neversfelde> I am waiting for it to build
<nixternal> Riddell: I am sorry dude about last night...I had crashed right before you called me :(  I tried to wait and see if you would call since you said 7'ish
<ScottK> nixternal: I managed (again) to pick up the tab for a soldier at BWI (it's a major transit point for overseas flights).  It's always great when they find out someone picked up their tab and look around to see if they can figure it out.
<nixternal> ooh, I am not the only one who does that then...I did it at UDS last year as well, both at Midway and San Fran
<seele_> there dont seem to be too many kubuntu sessions this time around
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to start docs tonight after my Colts football game :D
<nixternal> if I were feeling a bit better, I would toss my bike on the back of the car and drive on down...only takes me about 14 hours to get to dallas
<ScottK> seele: We'll schedule more when we don't get done at the first one.
<nixternal> GO BEARS! :p
<DarkwingDuck> :P Colts/Pats tonight
<nixternal> there sure are a lot of community tracks I saw...oddly enough the same tracks from last year too
<seele> ScottK: what's the timezone there?
<nixternal> seele: -6
<skreech> Riddell: Thanks
<nixternal> same as chicago
<ScottK> seele: One hour before you
<nixternal> they are on Chicago Standard Time :p
<ScottK> (unless you aren't at home)
<seele> shit, not going to make that meeting
<seele> i have a project meeting at noon to 1
<seele> grr
<skreech> ScottK, nixternal: hooray for drinking soldiers!!
<seele> what is Kubuntu Lucid Development?
<Riddell> nixternal:
<Riddell> nixternal: that's fine, I had to pay for a hotel room but BA promise to pay me back
<nixternal> ;(  what time was your flight today?
<Riddell> 7 am
<Riddell> nixternal: and 10 miles isn't near, that's probably an hour's cycle
<nixternal> if you stayed with me, we would have had to snuggle in my bed :)
<nixternal> Riddell: 30 minute bike ride at most to get there...do it on a regular basis
<nixternal> 15 minutes by car
<ScottK> 30 minutes to park
<nixternal> lol, 1 hour to park
<nixternal> if your plane was a bit later, i could have scouped you up and gone down to my brothers house...he has plenty of room and a lot of toys to play with :)
<nixternal> 100MB up and down internet for one, which is a lot of fun
<Riddell> rgreening: you being anti social in your room?
<nixternal> anyone looking for a consultant? I am looking for work....I am an OK programmer, and seemingly specialize in Linux based appliances...storage has seemed to be the niche for me the past 2 years
<nixternal> I am waiting for 2 people to get back to me as they contacted me while I was gone for some work, which oddly enough seems to be "Linux Storage"
<nixternal> I think one of them is my old job, because the message explained my last job to a 'T'
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-15
<afiestas__> ScottK: well, you can put me in contact with that team
<apparle> can someone help me configure kremotecontrol or kdelirc
<ScottK> afiestas__: Can you join #ubuntu-x.  I'll introduce you.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197143 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (CategoryView/Category.cpp categories.xml) More icons, and handle fallback for an empty icon XML element
<afiestas__> ScottK: brb 5min
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197229 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add forward/back buttons to the breadcrumb. Doing this required some crumb management code to be moved from AbstractViewContainer to BreadcrumbWidget, but it needed to be moved there anyways.
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, other council members: We need to have a post-UDS review of stuff and agree on it.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197230 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AbstractViewContainer.cpp We don't really need this check; QStackedWidget handles this case gracefuly.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197231 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Optimize: The Category class doesn't really need any QObject features since it
<CIA-42> is mainly a control structure surrounding a chunk of an XML file. Also fix a
<JontheEchidna> blah, GPU hang
<JontheEchidna> about time I should get to bed anyways
<roinux> hi there
<roinux> somebody know about programming for USB ports
<roinux> ?
<valorie> hey there, roinux
<valorie> hopefully someone is awake and aware here
<valorie> like maybe apachelogger?
<valorie> or maybe ScottK is still up?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm awake but I know nothing.
<valorie> do you know of any likely channels for roinux?
<valorie> hardware oriented chans?
<roinux> what?
<valorie> I know nothing ofUSB beyond knowing how to plug one in
<roinux> do u know other chns?
<valorie> roinux: searching for "hardware", I see two likely ones: ##hardware and #openhardware
<valorie> the first one has lots of people, the second is for developers, and has only 5 people
<valorie> possibly good to hang out in both
<valorie> ~np
<valorie> oops, sorry
<geekosopher> just curious, why are we not packaging handbooks of all the apps installed by default in kubuntu, e.g. the akgregator, kmail, etc. The handbooks are there at docs.kde.org
<geekosopher> if it is lack of manpower, with proper guidance, I will be more than willing to volunteer
<apachelogger> it is the lack of disc space, which of course does not mean you could not be volunteering eitherway ^^
<valorie> geekosopher: where should they be?
<geekosopher> valorie: in the helpcenter
<valorie> problem with having docs in more than one place, is that when one copy is edited, does that travel over to the other copy?
<valorie> oh, I see what you mean
<valorie> maybe we should make the docs available as help-files
<valorie> when people install apps?
<apachelogger> ...disc space...
<valorie> oops, I read your first statement again
<geekosopher> apachelogger: we have docs for knetattach and krdc which might be not as important/popular as kmail and reqonk
<geekosopher> but then its just my opinion
<valorie> perhaps those could be downloaded along with updates
<valorie> IF people are online as they are installing
<geekosopher> yes, if disk space is the contraint we can/should do that
<valorie> question: are they on the dvd?
<valorie> nice to meet you, geekosopher
<valorie> I'm a new member of the docs team
<geekosopher> valorie: nice to meet you too
<geekosopher> and welcome to docs team :)
<valorie> DarkwingDuck is our fearless leader
<geekosopher> i see very less of him lately, either on channel or mailing list
<valorie> well, at UDS we all gave our all
<valorie> and only apachelogger and Riddell still are going strong
<apachelogger> maybe he got the nixternal disease
<valorie> maybe shadeslayer
<valorie> because apachelogger beats him, I think
<apachelogger> I do no such thing, well, not physical anyway
<geekosopher> apachelogger: is that infectious? ;)
<valorie> how DO you have so much energy, apachelogger?
<apachelogger> geekosopher: I have no idea, little is know about it ;)
<valorie> "not physical anyway"
<valorie> lol
<geekosopher> :D
<apachelogger> valorie: vast amounts of ... calculus
<valorie> !
<valorie> calc did give me energy too -- to get far, far away from it
<apachelogger> it's all magic from my POV
<valorie> I think I was a bit too young to appreciate the magic
<apachelogger> well, imagine someone pulling a rabbit out of an epsilon
<apachelogger> surely the epsilon was too big if a rabbit fits in
<valorie> wow, that makes me think of you wearing your wizard's hat
<apachelogger> ^^
<geekosopher> apachelogger: do you think we will have a kde client for ubuntu-one soon?
<apachelogger> nope
 * geekosopher is thinking, apachelogger must have been tired of answering this
<apachelogger> not unless someone steps up and does stuff
<geekosopher> :(
<valorie> I think you did your bit, apachelogger
<valorie> someone picking it up might find the u1 devels more open-minded and thoughtful now
<valorie> maybe
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh, Neon is nearly done, should I try it out?
<Riddell> ScottK: time for a meeting?
<davmor2> Riddell: wait till after the meeting :D
<jussi> o/
<ScottK> Riddell: I think so.
<jussi> JontheEchidna: about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: now has a Xsession entry as well
<shadeslayer> the base install is done
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: time to do some PR on it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not for some time no... ( wrt to konqueror shortcuts ) .... last exam tmmrw and after that i have a stack of assignments to complete :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we need to export some vars before we can do some PR
<shadeslayer> so i think we should wait a wee bit more
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aww, ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are the official canonical pics any good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pics of what?
<shadeslayer> Official UDS Party pics
<shadeslayer> or thats what the subject says
<Riddell> dunno, not seen any
 * apachelogger puts on his doctor zoidberg costume and scuttles off to the lands of calculus
<shadeslayer> calculus ftw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.hello-usa.com/YouSendIt/default.asp?id=89768652
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw in project neon, kwin doesnt start automagically, you need to start the project neon kwin seprately
<Riddell> why is that?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> possibly wrong cache, and incorrect vars et all
<shadeslayer> why oh why does the N8 not have Android/Meego
<shadeslayer> :'(
<Riddell> because it's made by Nokia who don't use Android and Meego doesn't exist yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why are they developing Meego? why not go with android
<Riddell> nokia like to control their operating system
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh oh 
<shadeslayer> i think yofel_ fixed the vars and stuff
<shadeslayer> ihttp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/meta-project-neon/revision/15
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/meta-project-neon/revision/15
<Riddell> and I doubt they expected android to be that successful, it's made by a company with no prior experience and uses a weird variant of a language that runs too slow on desktops
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i should put in neonmake there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should i build kdebindings for lucid against  python-qt4 (>> 4.7.4) or  python-qt4 (>> 4.7.3) ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why would it be 4.7.3 ?
<shadeslayer> lucid doesnt have 4.7.4 ... 
<shadeslayer> and we ported 4.7.3 to lucid
<Riddell> go with that then
<shadeslayer> so downgrade  python-qt4 for kdebindings for lucid
<shadeslayer> ok
<tazz> Riddell, cant we say the same thing about apple and iphone ?
<ScottK> tazz: We can.
<apachelogger> gstreamer is totally supreme!
<apachelogger> qgraphicsitem for phonon working awesomely with gst backend
<apachelogger> well, until it runs out of memory, but that is a different story ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: so we should change to gstreamer toot sweet?
<apachelogger> we could
 * apachelogger just needs to polish up the dvdmenu stuff with callbcks and then that show stopper is gone too
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> umbrello segfault
<apachelogger> Riddell: is actually anyone working on umbrello?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nobody :(
<Riddell> it has been bitrotting for years
<apachelogger> very noticable to the user I might say :(
<apachelogger> error: That name is already being used.
<apachelogger> just in another namepsace... -.-
<ScottK> afiestas: It looked like you and RAOF had a good conversation yesterday.
<afiestas> ScottK: yes, we've to catchup first, but the work  he's doing is very interesting and needed
<ScottK> afiestas: I hope you'll be able to make something great for KDE out of it too.
<afiestas> ScottK: we'll try 
<ScottK> Excellent.
<apachelogger> afiestas: if you need a minion, dantti offered one I recall ;)
<apachelogger> afiestas: btw, did you get a chance to look at the bludevil bugs?
 * apachelogger is surprised by how little calculus he is exercising even though exam is tomorrow :O
<afiestas> apachelogger: no, I didn't :/
<afiestas> apachelogger: any specially annoying or critical?
<apachelogger> well, they seemed a bit unprecise, I just thought you might want to check them out
 * apachelogger knows next to nothing about bluetooth
<apachelogger> but if there were unicorns with bluetooth I surely would get one for fregl
<afiestas> apachelogger: xD will you guys make a fluffy sprint in the meego conference?
<maco> hrmph. leatherbound.me doesn't work in rekonq but.. well at least as of a few days ago, it definitely worked in firefox
<apachelogger> if only I had been invited to the meego conference!
<apachelogger> that said, if only I didnt have calculus exam this week, I would have annoyed people to invite me!
<maco> if ya type something and hit enter, with rekonq it asks where to save O_o
<apachelogger> rekonq
<afiestas> apachelogger: I thought I saw you here :/
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> silly rekonq
<maco> (even konquerer does this right)
<apachelogger> afiestas: must have been one of my clones
<apachelogger> oh, shoot, no one was supposed to know about them
<afiestas> xd
<apachelogger> so, while we are bashing rekonq again ... is it me or does the back button not work on facebook
<afiestas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil <-- right url?
<maco> there's a back button on facebook?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> maco: I mean rekonq's
<maco> or do you mean rekonq's back button doesnt work if you're on fb?
<maco> that works fine for me
<maco> ive been using rekonq for a few days now
<apachelogger> the strangest thing
 * apachelogger must get himself a more southern way of talking so he can say "the strangest thing" more often
<apachelogger> someone really should verify bug 658728 that seems annoyingish horrible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658728 in bluedevil (Ubuntu Maverick) "bluedevil translations not being used" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658728
<dpm> hey apachelogger. Does it work for you with the German locale? The German translation seems to be nearly complete -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/bluedevil/+pots/bluedevil
<apachelogger> if only I used german locale
<apachelogger> if only language-selector wasnt such a broken piece of rainbow
<apachelogger> that reminds me, it needs a rewrite
<apachelogger> dpm: did anyone pick up maintainership yet?
<dpm> apachelogger, no, unfortunately not :(
<dpm> anyway, I'll add a comment to the bug
<apachelogger> :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have changed my JID to quintasan@chrome.pl , please auth if you want
<apachelogger> java id?
<Quintasan> jabber id
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> silly acronyms
<apachelogger> auth'd
<apachelogger> lets do chit chat!
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: request sent as well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Mit Quintasan darf nur noch Deutsch gesprochen werden, damit er Gelegenheit hat zum Ueben. ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thy shall only talk german with Quintasan :P
 * shadeslayer grabs google translate
 * apachelogger is all in favor of implementing this a channel policy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thy shall only talk in this channel in 0's and 1's
<shadeslayer> or klingon
<apachelogger> you bun too font does surely not do klingon
<shadeslayer> use klingon font then ;)
<Quintasan> Ja, ja, Deutch learnen macht Spass
<apachelogger> total
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 001 1000 1001 0011 1101 0000 1011 0111 0011
<Quintasan> Three things: 1. Tool for enabling NumLock @ KDM start 2. Why the hell plymouth theme looks normal on nouveau and like crap on nvidia drivers? 3. Anyone using KTorrent?
<Quintasan> 4. Where did the PolicyKit Manager go?
<Quintasan> ad. 4 apachelogger
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Das KCM ist noch nicht auf polkit portiert, soweit ich weiss.
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Ein Tool zum einschalten von numlock gibts in den System Einstellungen im Keyboard KCM.
 * Quintasan wonders in what mess did he get himself into
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Plymouth sieht mit nvidia nicht besonders ansprechend aus, weil nvidia kein KMS unterstuetzt oder sowas in der Art.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/Rag3OJxB.html
<Quintasan> it doesnt work
<Quintasan> it is set to Turn on numlock and it is still off
<Quintasan> damn
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Ich glaub lex hat das fuer 10.10 gefixt? Zumindest gabs da nen Fehlerbericht, am besten Launchpad durchsuchen.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 01110111 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101111 01101010 01100101 01100011 01110100 00101101 01101110 01100101 01101111 01101110 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01111001 00111111
<shadeslayer> wha
 * apachelogger notes that communication via bit maps is a bit lengthy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 01010111 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101111 01110000 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01000111 01100101 01110010 01101101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0110100101110100011100110010000001110010011001010110000101100100011110010010000001001110010011110101011100100001
 * Quintasan 's pbuilders got rusty
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 01001001 01010100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 01111001 00100000 01111001 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101011 01100100 01100101 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01000110 01010100 01000010 
<Quintasan> 01000110 01010011
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> madness
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 010101000110100001100001011101000111001100100000011110010110111101110101011100100010000001100110011000010111010101101100011101000010000001110100011010000110010101101110001000000011101001010000
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 01101100 01101111 01101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 00101100 00100000 01100010 01101100 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01001011 01000100 01000101 01100111 01110101 01111001 01110011
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 01101000011011110111011100100000011001000110000101110010011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011100110111000001100101011000010110101100100000011010010110111000100000010000010101001101000011010010010100100100100001
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 011011000110010101110100011100110010000001101010011101010111001101110100001000000110001001101100011000010110110101100101001000000111100101101111011001100110010101101100
<Quintasan> yofel_: 01110101 01110010 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110101 01101100 01110100
<shadeslayer> 011011000110111101101100
<shadeslayer>   libkonq5-dev: Depends: libkonq5 (= 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed :: fun
<Riddell> ahem
<shtylman> please keep communication in english
<shadeslayer> shtylman: that is english.... just encoded :P
<shtylman> please keep communication in ascii english (decoded)
<shadeslayer> hey... ASCII is also a coded language :P
<apachelogger> boring
<apachelogger> ....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would have been more fun if we encrypted ASCII with gpg 
<apachelogger> too much bloat
<Quintasan> lolwut
<Quintasan> how does one disable plymouth?
<Quintasan> it's annoying
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: disable in /etc/default/grub
<shadeslayer> or something similar
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does the l10n script do uploads as well?
<shadeslayer> uploads to PPA et all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nor test builds (although I don't usually bother with test builds these days for l10n, takes so long)
<Riddell> but I do test build a couple of them before upload
<shadeslayer> so you upload each and everyone ?
<Riddell> I do   for asdf in *changes; do dput ubuntu ${asdf}; done
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you get your bluetooth stuff uploaded by somebody?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you have a look? ^^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that?
<shadeslayer> new bluedevil release
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> for some odd reason kdepim did not find kdebase-runtime ....
<shadeslayer> weirdness
 * yofel_ feels like he just fell into lost in translation
<yofel_> I'm not good in talking binary :P
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are u using ktorrent?
<shadeslayer> sometimes yes
<Quintasan> and does it crash for you? let say in the middle of using it or upon exit?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> stupid kdepim ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: talking of bluedevil nobody has done the test for bug 658728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658728 in bluedevil (Ubuntu Maverick) "bluedevil translations not being used" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658728
<shadeslayer> didnt you say it works?
<shadeslayer> i thought that was it
<Riddell> I uploaded, I can't (or don't want to) validate my own upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so 1.0 still doesn't come with translations?
<shadeslayer> afaik no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> any ideas why this is not picking up runtime? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2047767/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdepim_4:4.4.7-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> ( kdebase-runtime to be specific )
 * apachelogger writes binary parser
<hrw|n900> bluedevil 1.0 uploaded? nice and thanks
<shadeslayer> hrw|n900: for natty :)
<hrw|n900> will have to check. hope that DUN will be next
<hrw|n900> shadeslayer: I do not use maverick+kde4 combo
<shadeslayer> ohk
<hrw|n900> shadeslayer: only efikasb runs maverick but 512mb ram is not enough for kde4
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are writing a very horrible dialect
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wha.. where?
<apachelogger> binary without seperator
<apachelogger> unreadable
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> my eyes are bleeding because of you
<shadeslayer> hhaha :P
 * apachelogger abuses std::string
<hrw|n900> you should do octal - less bw used
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:   kdepim-runtime: Depends: kdebase-runtime but it is not going to be installed : what am i doing wrong? :S
<shadeslayer> from kdepim 4.4.7 in ninjas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well what happens when you install kdebase-runtime ?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. seems kdebase-runtime isnt pulled in by builder -.-
<apachelogger> poor thing
<apachelogger> 01100111 01110100 01100111
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cya
<apachelogger> how very magic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should really find me another minion
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we should get dylan
<shadeslayer> cant remember his nick
<apachelogger> he is already shaped, I need raw material to form in my image!
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is one minion not enough? :P
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> specially not if he delays renaming a package for multiple cycles :P
<shadeslayer> ill do it next week :P
<apachelogger> finding a minion?
<shadeslayer> renaming the package
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Besides, if you ever want to graduate from minion status, you need to find a replacement.
<apachelogger> when will I get a minion?
<shadeslayer> ScottK++
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: weren't you supposed to find me minions?
<ScottK> (not that there's much hope for that anytime soon judging on your UDS performance)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go to #kubuntu :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, not a good source.  Need motivated people.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :O .... what happened?
<ScottK> You promoted yourself to padwan and how long did that last?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: he is not kidding, I do not advocate applications to any sort of developer status unless there is a replacement minion
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uh.. i didnt... afaik i was a minion all along
<ScottK> Ah, it was such a short promotin he doesn't even remember it.
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> seriously .... cant remember it
<ScottK> apachelogger: See keybuck's comments on #ubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> Nice parallel.
<apachelogger> and he didnt even get no alcohol
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: uhh, that is a fancy idea
<shadeslayer> anyways... gtg and study now... cya
<ulysses> Natty daily ISO almost worked \o/
<Riddell> "almost"?
<ulysses> I can't install my Broadcom driver
<ScottK> OK.  That's ISO working and Jockey broken.
<apachelogger> stupid jockey -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are my sambashare enabled test packages btw?
<davmor2> ulysses: which broadcom driver did you tell it to use?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isnt that supposed to be rbelems field?
<shadeslayer> im probably migrating from packaging to coding :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I signed you up for packaging
<apachelogger> rbelem is a coding minion :P
<ulysses> davmor2: BCM4312M
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fair enough... language-selector needs a rewrite
<apachelogger> also stronger incorporation with kcm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: convert rbelem to packaging minion and im going to become coding minion
<apachelogger> preferrably it had a C based core that can be shared across gtk and kde
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you should prepare blog posts about neon
<ulysses> ScottK: I tried 'apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source', it builds the module, but can't update initramfs
 * apachelogger wants one for users and one for launchpad fans (at least)
<ScottK> ulysses: Are dkms and patch installed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah.... last exam tomorrow ... ill see what i can whip up over the week and weekend
<apachelogger> ultimately something generic too ... pitfalls with kde in a sandbox
<ScottK> Beyond that, dunno
<davmor2> ulysses: ah right so you're using the official one not the b43 driver
<yofel> how is it supposed to update initramfs on a CD?
<ulysses> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Not sure then.
<ulysses> yofel: on an USB stick:)
<shadeslayer> really going now
<yofel> hm, not sure there, I thought kernel changes were impossible
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we have a meeting date yet?
<yofel> cu shadeslayer (make sure you plan some time for neon over the weekend too :P)
<apachelogger> nothing going on in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> boring channel
<ulysses> Blur has to be disabled too, all widget and background is ugly gray with it
<yofel>  #kubuntu-de is worse...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nope.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> yofel: because it should be merged into #ubuntu-de....
<apachelogger> ScottK: shouldnt kdesudo have max window size?
<neversfelde> yofel: why?
<apachelogger> the dialog seems incredibly large
<apachelogger> on netbook that is
<ScottK> apachelogger: kdesudo needs to specify that.
<yofel> neversfelde: I'm counting lines_per_hour
<ScottK> I agree it should though.
<apachelogger> okidoki
<neversfelde> yofel: there is traffic in it, probably not in the afternoon or morning, but in the evening and at weekends 
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have an example patch for such a change?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  
<neversfelde> yofel: from my point of view it makes sense, because I only give support for kubuntu related things and I could not do this in #ubuntu-de
<ScottK> neversfelde: Why couldn't you?
<neversfelde> ScottK: too much traffic and no time to filter the important things
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> brrrr, kdesudo code style is scary
<apachelogger> now I remember why I didnt like hacking on it ^^
<ScottK> That may not be the best place to try and fix it, but it seems unfortunate that Germany has two completely separate locos.
<Riddell> ossi was talking about putting kdesudo into kde svn
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then go make Tonio come back.
<neversfelde> ScottK: yes, for seven years or more
<apachelogger> maybe sending cookies helps
 * Riddell compiles qt 4.7.1
<apachelogger> Riddell: git?
<apachelogger> only git is option :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdebase
<apachelogger> scary
<ScottK> neversfelde: Is it something that could be changed in the future?
<ulysses> Riddell: UPnP MediaServer KIOslave and HUPNP compiles and works now well on Lucid, what's next?
<Riddell> ulysses: get them both packaged!
<Riddell> ulysses: do you know where to start?
<ulysses> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> ulysses: want to work on it now along with me?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I am not sure, if this should change, we could never represent Kubuntu in the way we do, if we are part of a larger team. Better sharing of resources and knowledge would be great.
<apachelogger> bashing ruby!
<apachelogger> omg!
<ulysses> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ulysses: let me set up a server
<ScottK> neversfelde: Would you be willing to work on better sharing between the Ubuntu and Kubuntu teams in Germany?
<neversfelde> ScottK: I am not very active in loco work, only support and translating. The people who are organizing the booths on the linux events, might have more info
<Riddell> ulysses: where is your public ssh key?
<ScottK> neversfelde: At UDS, DarkwingDuck agreed to work on helping Kubuntu and Ubuntu people work better together in the locos.  Would you be able/willing to help him get connected to the right people for Kubuntu in Germany?
<neversfelde> nobody knows the reason, why there are two groups, well except for amu, but I heard he got lost in the WoW universe
<neversfelde> ScottK: sure, I already have this on my todo
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ulysses> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ulysses/+sshkeys
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I thought you said you found yourself a minion... :P:P
<apachelogger> didnt work out as planed
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman is a good candidate for you apachelogger 
 * apachelogger sends flowers to starcraftman
<apachelogger> starcraftman: wanna be my minion?
<DarkwingDuck> Don't know if he is currently activ but, he was asking how to get involved in here.
<DarkwingDuck> hey sheytan 
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck hey
<apachelogger> eeek
<Riddell> ulysses: ssh ubuntu@ec2-75-101-254-225.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<apachelogger> snapshot should also not be fullscreened
<Riddell> ulysses: then run  screen -x
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe we should just define non-maximizing window rules?
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think you should join #plasma-netbook and discuss it with notmart.
<ulysses> Riddell: I'm in
<Riddell> ulysses: you are?
<ulysses> Riddell: ubuntu   pts/1        Mon Nov 15 17:58   still logged in    38.16ec54.tvnetwork.hu
<ulysses> that's me
<Riddell> ulysses: and the screen session too?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ulysses: type something
<Riddell> ooh it works
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, so where's this hupnp?
<neversfelde> btw. it is not as worse as it seems in germany, it seems to be correct, that there were differences between ubuntuusers.de and kubuntu.de, but I can't hardly remember about it and I think I am one of the oldest team members. Currently we maintain a forum with 19 k of users (and we deleted the inactive people some time ago) a wiki focussed on Kubuntu, further a portal wich translates nearly every news from kubuntu.org. We just got a
<neversfelde>  new sponsor for the next two years and we have a booth on every big linux event
<ulysses> Riddell: we need the svn version 'svn co https://hupnp.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/hupnp hupnp'
<Riddell> I think we should be happy we have active kubuntu loco activity in germany and put any resources into getting active loco activity elsewhere
<neversfelde> so I think it is not an option to shut this all down and merge
<Riddell> ulysses: we want trunk right?
<ulysses> Riddell: right
<apachelogger> "Your request has been received. Expect to receive an email shortly." - that is one of my most beloved launchpad features
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, how do we get it compiled?
<DarkwingDuck> neversfelde: who is the contact for the kubuntu-loco there?
<ulysses> Riddell: qmake; make; make install
<neversfelde> but I will ask some people, about working together in a more efficient way
<ulysses> Riddell: qmake PREFIX=/usr
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: official contact is txwikinger, but he is living in Canada. You can talk to blizzz, mcas and ofcourse to me
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: any details about your plans getting ubuntu and kubuntu people together in locos?
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I'm pondering :D
<txwikinger> I thought there are already together in most LoCos
<DarkwingDuck> Here in the US we all kinda hang out together but, the Kubuntu people feel slightly left out.
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: we could have a session about it in #ubuntu-meeting, I guess the people from Finland are interested too
<DarkwingDuck> What I'm trying to do is figure out how to get the other flav... siblings feel as included within the community
<neversfelde> and I think there are at least two other Kubuntu only groups, one somewhere in South America and one in Iran afair
<txwikinger> In Canada we do not have (yet) any problems between the flavors
<DarkwingDuck> We don't have problems per se, what we have is everything within the LoCos are Ubuntu.
<neversfelde> same here, there are two groups, nobody is in conflict with the other one
<DarkwingDuck> You mention 'but I use kubuntu' and you get 'thats nice'
<neversfelde> we seem too have different interests and different ways of working
<DarkwingDuck> But, because example, in my LoCo us-ca I think there are onlya small handful of us kubuntu users
<Riddell> ulysses: seems to be compiling away fine
<ulysses> Riddell: HUPNP's author is very helpful
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: that's different from Germany, we have a lot of Kubuntu users over here
<DarkwingDuck> But, what I want to try and do is gather resources for those few Kubuntu users. Maybe put together pre-build slideshows, brochures ect ect for events and the like so that the Kubuntu people don't feel off
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy compiled and installed
<Riddell> ulysses: so it's ready to be packaged
<DarkwingDuck> Opensource is still lost in the US.
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: you should put this on a mailinglist, so that we can start the dialog. Let's see what happens
<Riddell> ulysses: shall i tell you what to do and you go ahead and do it?
<ulysses> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> ulysses: firstly you need to make the .orig tar
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm finally able to dedicate some time to Kubuntu after UDS :D
<Riddell> ulysses: so I'd run something like find . -name .svn  and rm all those directories
<Riddell> because we don't include them in packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 658728 verified
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658728 in bluedevil (Ubuntu Maverick) "bluedevil translations not being used" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658728
<DarkwingDuck> and I just singed my moustache
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay, thanks
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: great
<Riddell> ulysses: ?
<ulysses> Riddell: I did something wrong?
<Riddell> ulysses: no you just stopped :)
<Riddell> you can pipe the output to  xargs rm -rf   to remove them all
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy
<Riddell> ulysses: now make it into a tar.gz file with the right name
<DarkwingDuck> neversfelde: Kubuntu LoCo DE have a website?
<Riddell> which is huphp_0.0~svn77.orig.tar.gz
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: yes kubuntu-de.org
<DarkwingDuck> ty
<txwikinger> DarkwingDuck: It is German though
<DarkwingDuck> I noticed :D
<neversfelde> not surprising :)
<Riddell> ulysses: now in a separate directory download an existing package so you can copy the packaging as a template
<Riddell> ulysses: skanlite might be suitable
<DarkwingDuck> I figured it would be
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm currently doing qt 4.7.1 so if you have success with ARM add to the bzr packaging rather than uploading
<Riddell> ulysses: copy the debian/ directory from inside the skanlite package into the hupnp source directory
<Riddell> ulysses: go to the huphp sources
<Riddell> ulysses: move the debian/ directory inside the huphp source directory
<Riddell> ulysses: hmm, we have our directories wrong
<Riddell> ulysses: what is herqq ?
<ulysses> Riddell: in svn the directories looks like hupnp/trunk/herqq/
<DarkwingDuck> Oh wow... My system resources are being eaten alive by VBox
<ulysses> which contains the hupnp
<Riddell> ulysses: ok remove the tar.gz
<Riddell> ulysses: we want the herqq to be that tar.gz
<Riddell> ulysses: hmm, I think it still needs moved a directory up
<Riddell> ulysses: let me do it
<Riddell> ulysses: right, think that's it
<Riddell> ulysses: it doesn't help that I keep mis-naming it huphp instead of hupnp
<Riddell> ulysses: so now we have our sources in the .tar.gz and the debian directory in the extracted sources
<Riddell> ulysses: in the debian/ directory we need to edit each of the files 
<Riddell> ulysses: what's your favourite console text editor?
<ulysses> Riddell: nano
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, open up the first file in the debian/ directory
<Riddell> ulysses: remove all but the top entry in there
<Riddell> ulysses: then fix all the details in the top entry
<Riddell> ulysses: date -R tell you how to fix the date
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, open up the next file in debian/
<Riddell> ulysses: that file just tell the version that the debhelper scripts should run in
<Riddell> we want them to run with version 7 behaviour so that's all good
<Riddell> open the next file
<Riddell> ulysses: for each field in that file put in the correct details for hupnp
<Riddell> ulysses: you can delete the vcs- lines
<Riddell> uploaders too
<Riddell> and I think for build-depends we want libqt4-dev and debhelper and that's all
<Riddell> ulysses: likewise, update the details there
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | meeting schedule: http://doodle.com/n24xetnyy5eihz4y
<Riddell> ulysses: we don't need any patches, you can remove that directory
<Riddell> ulysses: right
<Riddell> ulysses: this is where it can get fiddly
<Riddell> ulysses: this is a makefile that contains the rules to compile, install and build the packaging
<Riddell> ulysses: the debhelper scripts abstract it out to a very large extent
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: for backporting the Docs to reflect 4.5... I just create my own PPA for it correct? Instead of committing to kubuntu-docs/maverick correct?
<Riddell> ulysses: so with any luck all we'll need is the %: rule
<Riddell> ulysses: so remove everything in that file except the top line and the %: rule 
<Riddell> ulysses: and remove the "--with kde" switch too
<Riddell> ulysses: remove the get-orig-source: and print-version: rules too
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, what's next?
<ulysses> debhelper!
<Riddell> ulysses: there's more files to edit first
<Riddell> or delete
<Riddell> that looks fine, no changes
<Riddell> ulysses: just remove the watch, there's no upstream releases to watch
<Riddell> ulysses: that's the last one?
<ulysses> Riddell: no more in debian/
<Riddell> ulysses: groovy, any questions before we see if it all works?
<ulysses> Riddell: nothing now
<Riddell> ulysses: debuild  is the magic command to start the build
<Riddell> run that and cross fingers
<Riddell> hah
<ulysses> :D
<Riddell> failed at the first step :)
<Riddell> go ahead, you have sudo access
<Riddell> needs "sudo"
<Riddell> ulysses: no config
<dantti> Riddell: for a package to get into mav updates first it has to got proposed?
<Riddell> ulysses: needs kdelibs5-dev installed
<Riddell> (although kdelibs5-dev can be changed to libqt4-dev)
<Riddell> dantti: yes, then tested and a week's waiting time
<DarkwingDuck> neversfelde: do you know of any brochures or anything of that sort that the DE team has created?
<dantti> Riddell: hmm right that't why the packagekit-aptcc patch never comes out :P
<Riddell> ulysses: ooh, it's compiling!
<ulysses> \o/
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: uh, you should talk to blizzz, he and Monika are telling people about Kubuntu on events
<DarkwingDuck> neversfelde: awesome. thanks. They lurk in #kubuntu-de?
<Riddell> dantti: it's in progress, bug 633008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633008 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "[Maverick] kpackagekit won't honor apt proxy setings" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633008
<Riddell> needs someone to verify it now
<dantti> Riddell: yes I saw, I was just wondering what was proposed
<bulldog98> neversfelde: I told them on LinuxTag and we’ve got something DarkwingDuck
<Riddell> dantti: it's a deliberatly slow process, bugs in releases are annoying but broken updates are really bad
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98: Awesome!
<dantti> Riddell: true
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: blizzz is here, if he is onliney
<neversfelde> -y
<neversfelde> I do not know about Monika
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98: Do you have PDFs or other Downloads?
<Riddell> ulysses: mmm
<bulldog98> DarkwingDuck: hm I don’t know blizzz and Monika made it mainly (I mostly helped with telling about Kubuntu)
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98: thanks! I'll ask them what I see them. I couldn't find it on the wiki at kubuntu-de.org
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: I am sure that blizzz will be online later
<Riddell> ulysses: we have our .deb !
<DarkwingDuck> bulldog98, neversfelde thanks mates
<ulysses> Riddell: let's drink!
<Riddell> ulysses: do you have an account on revu?
<ulysses> Riddell: yes I do
<Riddell> ulysses: right let's try and build a source package from this
<Riddell> ulysses: run   debuild -S
<Riddell> ulysses: now qmake shows it's usualy rubbishness
<Riddell> qmake always fails to have  make clean  do anything sensible
<Riddell> ulysses: so you'll need to edit debian/rules and add in a rule to remove those files manually
<Riddell> ulysses: needs to look like this
<Riddell> override_dh_clean:
<Riddell> <tab>rm -f <files to remove>
<Riddell> <tab>dh_clean
<Riddell> ulysses: the rm command is from the wrong directory level
<Riddell> just "hupnp/bin/" should be it
<Riddell> ulysses: ?
<ulysses> Riddell: sorry
<Riddell> hmm, we want to keep that directory
<Riddell> I think it'll need to be   lib* rather than just *
<Riddell> ulysses: also in debian/changelog there's an extra space needed between the e-mail and the date
<Riddell> that's the other thing it's moaning about
<Riddell> ulysses: awesome!
<Riddell> ulysses: now you want to scp the .dsc .debian.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz and .changes file to your local computer
<Riddell> debsign foo.changes
<Riddell> dput revu foo.changes
<Riddell> ulysses: any questions?
<Riddell> ulysses: you'll need to run the scp command on your local computer (unless you have a way to do it from the outside world into yours)
<ulysses> Riddell: signed
<Riddell> ulysses: and uploaded to revu?
<DarkwingDuck> I actually found a usefull plug-in for firefox
<DarkwingDuck> Online website translation tool
<ulysses> Checksum doesn't match for /home/ulysses/Dev/hupnp_0.0~svn77-0ubuntu0.debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> er, huh?
<ulysses> http://pastebin.com/CQHmsnpw
<Riddell> >md5sum hupnp_0.0~svn77-0ubuntu0.debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> b74369f7d4359d2755da8819b42a6ef5  hupnp_0.0~svn77-0ubuntu0.debian.tar.gz
<Riddell> ulysses: do you agree?
<ulysses> Riddell: I agree
<Riddell> ulysses: what if you run  dpkg-source -x hupnp_0.0~svn77-0ubuntu0.dsc
<Riddell> locally
<ulysses> it extracts the file, but can't verify the signature
<ulysses> that's my signature-.- stupid
<Riddell> ulysses: dunno, try running  debuild -S -sa  in the local source you have
<ulysses> Riddell: ready
<Riddell> ulysses: then dput the new .changes file
<ulysses> pfff, checksum doesn't match
<Riddell> ulysses: does running md5sum hupnp_0.0~svn77-0ubuntu0.debian.tar.gz  match the value in the .changes file?
<ulysses> seems not
<Riddell> ulysses: I've no idea, I uploaded it to revu, worked fine
<Riddell> ulysses: so next step is to get people to review it on revu
<Riddell> ulysses: you can also start on packaging the kioslave
<Riddell> ulysses: I need to go out now
<Riddell> ulysses: do you want me to keep that server running or shall I shut it down?
<ulysses> Riddell: me too, I'll go to a party, good luck
<ulysses> Riddell: shut it down
<Riddell> ok I'll kill it
<Riddell> well done on your first package ulysses!
<ulysses> Riddell: thanks
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197434 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/categories.xml Add apps with the category of "system" to the category containing "settings" and rename from "Themes & Tweaks" to "System & Settings"
<apachelogger> Riddell: lemma tells me the new securities storage thingy will have pam integration thing stuff implemented
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197439 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/ (Category.cpp Category.h CategoryViewWidget.cpp) Add an "All" subcategory to categories with subcategories
<ScottK> Riddell: No success yet.
<Quintasan> WOLOLOLOL
 * Quintasan has test from Word on IT
<yofel> Quintasan: any estimate when you'll fix SIP in neon ppa? as currently enabling the ppa isn't really that good an idea if you plan to use pykde :/
<Quintasan> yofel: The estimate is that I'm waiting for reply from Debian or at least from ScottK
<Quintasan> No worries, we will fix that sooner than kdebindings :P
<yofel> LOL, sure
 * Quintasan is trying to create a mass-bzr-update script
<Quintasan> and it works!
<Quintasan> HA HA HA!
<Quintasan> for a in *; cd /home/quintasan/Sauce/packaging/project-neon/packaging/${a} && bzr pull
<Quintasan> MAGIC
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: So we did get apport hookz on UDS? Great!
<Quintasan> well, you might have told we did but I must have forgotten :P
 * yofel wrote that script a long time ago :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Noone popped out with a solution when I asked :P
<yofel> sry
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't wait on my arm stuff  to upload Qt 4.7.1.  AFAICT, Qt is now fixed, but they just broke GCC so it dies a different, not Qt's fault, way.
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm confused, it Qt isn't compiling and we have a patch to change that then surely we want that patch?
<ScottK> Riddell: Until I can get it to build (and I can't due to the other problem) I've got no way to know if the patch is correct.
<ScottK> I'm currently trying to build with the older GCC.
<gp[8]> ih guys...found a bug? If I use a password with with non-alphanumeric ("special" characters like ì è ò à) kdesudo not longer accepts the password . Is normal?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-16
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197477 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Several improvements to ScreenShotViewer: - Only allow one dialog to be open at
<CIA-42> a time, to protect against accidental multiple clicks - Set the busy cursor
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197478 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp ApplicationDetailsWidget.h) Memory management++
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197479 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ScreenShotViewer.cpp SVN_SILENT: Tweak padding
<apachelogger> Riddell: either qoauth is unmaintained or upstream doesnt like me or his mail address in the copyright is dated
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, I thought qoauth was quite recently written
<apachelogger> Riddell: that does not mean it cannot be unmaintained ;)
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-kde also was quite recently written :P
<Riddell> right enough
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBHONx9vTtI
<Riddell> uh oh, random youtube leak
<apachelogger> better than talking binary I suppose ;)
<apachelogger> that said...
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/binaryirc.c
<apachelogger> in case it should happen again, this bugger will decode it ;)
<Riddell> Friday 16:00 for meeting I think
<maco> 1600 utc?
<al> apachelogger, hmm, perl -pe 's/[01]{7,8} ?/pack("B8", $&)/ge;'
<Riddell> maco: yes
<apachelogger> al: perl is being removed from you bun too
<apachelogger> do not use legacy software :P
<al> haha
<al> (you *are* kidding, right?)
<apachelogger> nope
<alvin> apachelogger: Any source for that?
<apachelogger> some UDS spec
<Sput> so when are they going to remove gnome?
<apachelogger> in the quest for getting more space on the CD they are removing stuff that is not absolutely necessary
<Sput> can't get much more legacy then that :P
<apachelogger> such as perl, which is only used by like 5 scripts on the CD or so
<apachelogger> Sput: I was thinking that they would announce it at UDS (going with unity to qt and all), but they didnt :(
<apachelogger> surely it is only a matter of time though
<alvin> Ah, on the cd. Like they did with aptitude and gimp. As long as it's in main, there's no need to worry.
<hrw> apachelogger: unity and qt?
<apachelogger> sure
<al> is python on the CD?
<apachelogger> python>perl
<al> in file size?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the timeanddate link you posted is for 2010-12-19...
<apachelogger> al: in relevancy to you bun too
<Riddell> apachelogger: doh
 * ulysses hates copyright
<Riddell> ScottK: so the patch might fix the compile failure of Qt on ARM but there's now another problem?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  gcc regression. Bug #675347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675347 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) "volatile int causes inline assembly build failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675347
<ScottK> apachelogger: Qt compiled in less than 12 hours.
<ScottK> (4 minutes less)
<ScottK> So that's cut the time half.
<ScottK> Very impressive..
<ScottK> Riddell: It built with the patch.  Now I want to build something with that Qt.  If that works, then I'll call it good.
 * apachelogger doesn't have a good feeling about today's calculus exam :S
<apachelogger> ScottK: only :O
<apachelogger> there is bound to be improvement possible
<apachelogger> ...say add a 4th machine ;)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: apport hooks were done by yofel
<ScottK> Considering much of the time is spent on things that aren't ice creamable, I think it's very good.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Just a matter of needing time to do it.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> here is a thought... have i386 do the build but distribute the jobs to arm ^^
<apachelogger> then linking and stuff probably would be even faster
<Riddell> ScottK: so we need to revert the change to gcc and add the patch to Qt?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<hrw> apachelogger: in next months launchpad will get several pandaboards for build farm
<hrw> so armel builds will go faster
<apachelogger> and who again does not get one ... apachelogger ...
<apachelogger> this world is very cruel to me
<apachelogger> no ideapads, no n900s, no pandas...
<apachelogger> hrw: anyhow, surely the buildds will still not be able to build Qt in 12 hours :P
<hrw> world is cruel... no ideapad here as well
<hrw> btw - what is ideapad?
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> some small thinkpad IIRC
<apachelogger> sorta netbookish I suppose
<hrw> ah.. lenovo netbook with atom...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you have a ARM processor on you phone!
<shadeslayer> go use adb and compile stuff
<shadeslayer> p.u.c had a nice post 
<apachelogger> what would the point of this be?
<alvin> Well, perl is preinstalled on the N900 ;-)
<apachelogger> legacy perl for legacy N900, makes sense
<alvin> One should not mock perl (and there's nothing legacy about the N900. The built-in GPS software is worthless, but come on, the machine has a command line! What more do you want?)
<apachelogger> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/?pkg.set=kubuntu that is a lot of opportunities right there...
 * shadeslayer runs
<apachelogger> alvin: ask you bun too, perl is legacy!!!!
<apachelogger> even if DarkwingDuck says otherwise
<alvin> I use perl extensively, but I do miss Qt4 bindings.
<ScottK> Riddell: Here's the arm patch: http://pastebin.com/66R907FK - Also need to revert the export of implicit-it=thumb in debian rules.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok I'll do that before I upload
<Riddell> having fun with qtwebkit today, it seems to have gained support for three different build systems
<ScottK> Please be sure to credit the guy that wrote it in the changelog
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> The guy that did the patch is a Linaro guy and I want to make sure he feels good about the contribution.
<apachelogger> alvin: I dare you to port perlqt to qt4
<ScottK> apachelogger: Didn't someone do that already?
<alvin> apachelogger: It's already in progress, yes
<apachelogger> I wouldnt know
<apachelogger> perl is legacy so I have little interest :P
<apachelogger> probably c# is the future
<alvin> This is the project http://search.cpan.org/~cburel/Qt4-0.60_b1/lib/Qt4.pm
<hrw> ScottK: nice. can you share source package?
<ScottK> hrw: In a few hours.  Yes.
<hrw> thx
<apachelogger> that said... you bun too is dropping all sorts of stuff to gain space and yet they effort having mono on the CD, do they not?
<hrw> will give some work for panda
<ScottK> apachelogger: it's been there for quite a while.
<apachelogger> alvin: I dare you to contribute to that project
<apachelogger> ScottK: changelogs were there long before :P
<ScottK> True
<alvin> apachelogger: Maybe it only needs a debian package to be finished :-)
<ScottK> We'll get more space though and the change won't be our fault, so not so bad.
<shadeslayer> we should kick amarok for depending on glib.....
<shadeslayer> and anything else that deps on glib
<shadeslayer> Qt is the future 
<apachelogger> Qt uses glib
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> or as you would put it ... 01100111 01101100 01101001 01100010 00100000 00111100 00110011
<shadeslayer> we need better toolkits -.-
<Riddell> it's gtk that amarok depends on which is annoying (via libgpod)
<apachelogger> Tk!
<apachelogger> Riddell: so does the [libre,open]office
<apachelogger> or does it not anymore?
 * apachelogger feels dirty from all that g* talk and feels like taking a shower
<Riddell> yes, that too
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<apachelogger> ah!
<apachelogger> maco: I remember the particular push button situation from UDS
<apachelogger> now I do not argue the push button states
<apachelogger> we were merly suggesting to not use a push button for that use case at all
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> surveymonkey is not doing the working in rekonq
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !!!
<shadeslayer> whaa....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: test case
<shadeslayer> it opens up fine here....
<apachelogger> the surveys do not work!!
<apachelogger> ticking stuff does not do not ticky sign
<shadeslayer> i dont have a form i can tick :P
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> did you not get a uds survey at some point?
<shadeslayer> ah that one
<shadeslayer> i think i filled that one out in chromium
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> even the rekonq dev uses a working browser
<shadeslayer> i cant open the form again :P
<apachelogger> create your own survey
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what's wrong with kdesupport?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: eh?
<Quintasan> kdebindings cant find automoc4 and claims it is a part of kdesupport
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> no it isnt?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you are right, but imo its webkits fault
<Quintasan> tell that to kdebindings
<apachelogger> http://gitweb.kde.org/automoc.git
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> hold on
<Quintasan> CMake Error at /opt/project-neon/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:198 (MESSAGE):
<Quintasan>   Did not find automoc4 (Automoc4Config.cmake, part of kdesupport).
<Quintasan> wutz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i made it work once
<apachelogger> ehm
<shadeslayer> ah see theres a sweet spot there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is a difference between part of kdesupport and part of kdesupport's source
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/zNh66q.html
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/automoc
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> part of kdesupport
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what sort of madness is this?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: click on the area between the grey button and the white button on the top
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdewebkit madness ....
<apachelogger> I did it otherwheres meanwhile
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please report a bug to whatever of your upstreams is at fault
 * apachelogger packs his bag for calculus
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: care to do do git builds of automoc or we will use the one from repos?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: will look at them tonight after im done with some other stuff first
<ScottK> hrw: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/qt4-x11_4.7.0-0ubuntu9.dsc - Assuming you have the orig.tar.gz, you should be able to just dget that.
<hrw> thx
<hrw> tar.gz is not a problem - my apt-cacher-ng should have it
<ScottK> You'll need to make sure not to use the current gcc-4.5 in Natty due to Bug #675347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675347 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) "volatile int causes inline assembly build failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675347
<hrw> ok
 * Riddell high fives ScottK 
<Riddell> awesome, point releases can now go in -updates
<Tm_T> oh, so we do not need ppa for stable KDE releases? that means PPC binaries! <3
<ScottK> It does.
<Tm_T> very good from that point too then
<Tm_T> but also, very good we can provide stable releases neatly
<ScottK> Sent mail to the mail list.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it was Jon the Taco that had tracked testing of 4.4.5 for Lucid and thought it was ready.  Once he's around, we ought to see if we can get that one moving.
<Riddell> ScottK: we start tracking 4.5.3 in maverick too presumably?
<ScottK> Yes, but AIUI, 4.4.5 is ~ready.
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> 4.4.5/7 I should say ....
<ScottK> apachelogger: I got proper ice cream from a logged in chroot with running the hook by hand and exporting the items you mention in comments.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think we are to the point this should be blogged about.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ScottK> Riddell: My test build of qmf with the patched Qt succeeded, so I think that patch is good (for a distro patch).  It still needs to be made portable to go upstream.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: cam doesnt work on the Desire HD ports to Desire .... kaboom
 * shadeslayer hates oxygen-icon uploads
<shadeslayer> 156MB source package..... 16 MB binary package
<apachelogger> expensive news everyone!
<ScottK> Uh. Oh.
<apachelogger> apachelogger is giving away free work hours this fine evening has he tries to approach ballmers peek
<apachelogger> s/has/as
<ScottK> apachelogger: Time for a blog post on the ice cream success.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to blog on the ice cream armada
<shadeslayer> what
<ScottK> apachelogger: You do one touting your technical brilliance and I'll do another on your technical brilliance and management overview.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> uhh, that sounds like fun indeed
 * apachelogger fires up the blogilo
 * shadeslayer should get a wp domain
<ScottK> Then maybe Riddell would allow us to announce the hardware donation and give proper appreciation to the sponsors of the hardware on kubuntu.org.
<shadeslayer> about that.... what hardware? i saw it on planet.ubuntu that we got hardware
<Riddell> ScottK: no problem with that from me
<shadeslayer> more specifically... kubuntu-devs got hardware
<ScottK> shadeslayer: More incentive to rise from minion status.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: but what did you get!
 * apachelogger notes that he himself did not get hardware even though is constantly whining for an n900 or other fancy stuff he could run kubuntu mobile on
<ScottK> (for which first, as apachelogger and I distinctly reminded you yesterday, you need to find us some more minions)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/efika.
<apachelogger> <3 minions
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and where are these awesome boxes ?
<ScottK> In my basement data center.
<shadeslayer> ah kewl
<ScottK> (well one is still in it's box since I didn't set it up yet)
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> you disclosed the secret location
<apachelogger> of our secret hardware, with which we do secret things
<ScottK> I didn't say where in the basement.  It's well hidden.
<apachelogger> there goes the newly obtained elitism of kubuntu-dev :(
<ScottK> Plus the basement is a mess, so even if you knew where, you'd have a hard time finding it.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i dont know where ScottK lives tho
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not hard to figure out.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah... ill just have to look it up on the wiki/launchpad
<apachelogger> ScottK: still, it would be better if we were able to claim that the hardware was on a cloaked spacepship from the future orbiting earth 
<ScottK> However the fact that you considered not already knowing might be some kind of barrier is confirmation that minion status is still quite appropriate.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Latency is too low for low earth orbit.
<ScottK> TCP/IP to space just sucks.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: since he runs a company that surely cannot be that difficult to find out ;)
<ScottK> Due to the whole speed of light nonsense.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we could say that we use a newly developed protocol developed only for our use 
<ScottK> That or whois my not at all secret domain name.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhh
<ScottK> We could say lots of things.
<apachelogger> since the spaceship is from the future it got fancy tech that allows data transmission at warp5
<Riddell> apachelogger: should I set -graphicssystem raster on the Qt compile or do you recon environment variable is better?
<shadeslayer> were getting raster? 
 * apachelogger just got lost in a fantasy and watches a mathmagician pull a rabbit out of an epsilon
<shadeslayer> yayy
<ScottK> It's in the spec, so it must be true.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am more for envrionment variable for starters
 * ScottK too
<apachelogger> saves us two pointless rebuilds in case it turns out to be the crap
<apachelogger> also shtylman still needs to fix openoffice to work with raster by default
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably it means doing a kdebase rebuild to add it to startkde though?
<yofel> Quintasan: I packaged automoc a while ago, look at our packaging todo and ppa package list
<yofel> and there's not much left in kdesupport, most moved to git
<apachelogger> Riddell: xession scripty
<apachelogger> or we could use /usr/share/env or something like that (as is executed by startkde)
<apachelogger> xsession is probably best though
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> choqok notifies about successful posting
<shadeslayer> isnt that good?
<apachelogger> exactly how I like it, choqok just got to -13% of overall awesomeness
<apachelogger> (it used to be at -126)
<shadeslayer> im having a bit of trouble understanding this FTBFS https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2049243/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdebase-workspace_4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> kdebase-runtime is built, kdepim-runtime is built... why is it complaining then?
<ScottK> Why does workspace need a runtime to build?
<apachelogger> magical reasons I would suppose
<shadeslayer> no idea whatsoever
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you need to set up a chroot and see what happens when you install it
<shadeslayer> working on that right now
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhNM2K8cmU8
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> work music
<apachelogger> ScottK: I really do not know what to blog
<apachelogger> Riddell: you still did not reply on my fancy idea regarding reduction of config paths to search :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: About the ice creaming and teaching it to deliver the right compiler so it didn't misbuild, etc.
<ScottK> And about building Qt in half the time.
<apachelogger> hm, not particularly much content
 * apachelogger will have to switch to rambling mode
<apachelogger> omg, so much to do
<ScottK> You can also talk about how as phonon maintainer you had our first success with fixing armel build failures
<apachelogger> qtcreator cmake support waits, likeback waits, phonon waits... :S
<ScottK> apachelogger: Blog about how more wonderful KDE/Kubuntu on arm can be now that the community has hardware to work with.
<apachelogger> oh, yeah
<apachelogger> public relations ftw!
<ScottK> Exactly.  Isn't that what blogs are for?
<apachelogger> jussi: do you have a pic of qt on arm?
 * Riddell makes note to reply on apachelogger'sfancy idea regarding reduction of config paths to search
<apachelogger> ScottK: I usually abuse them as wikis or when I feel the need to get my tech ego enlarged ;)
<ScottK> OK.  That too.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he took one on his phone
<shadeslayer> so he is bound to have it
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can always repurpose the one used in the Karmic release announcement.
<apachelogger> uh?
<ScottK> apachelogger: http://dot.kde.org/2009/10/29/kubuntu-910-release-adds-plasma-netbook-preview
<apachelogger> oh, no, too geeky ^^
<apachelogger> Id rather have a proper Qt on arm ;)
<ScottK> It's OK.  Your post is geeky, mine is technical.
<ScottK> err
<ScottK> technical/management
<apachelogger> pfff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its building fine in my pbuilder
<shadeslayer> then theres https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2049475, when i already have libindi in the ppa
<apparle> how to set which application handles http links
<shadeslayer> its under system settings
<apparle> shadeslayer: in default applications?
<shadeslayer> File associations i think
<apparle> I have somehow messed my system such that... man:something tries to open through wine browser
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> no sheytan!!!
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ScottK: I cannot publish without first harassing the artwork overlord for a blog header picture...
 * apachelogger still has a blog post on kubuntu documentation in the pipeline too :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dpkg --compare-versions 1 > 2 isnt working, what am i doing wrong?
<apachelogger> you are not reading the documentation
<apachelogger> ubuntu-bug shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer package doesnt exsist in the archives:P
<shadeslayer> so i use lt ....or gt ... or whatever
<apachelogger> whatever might not be the right word there :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
 * apachelogger hates rekonq
<apachelogger> I cannot even save a webpage to a kio slave
<apachelogger> how silly is that
<apachelogger> could just as well use arora and have a non-crappy multi-tab behaviour
<shadeslayer> uh what
<apachelogger> go to web page
<apachelogger> try to save as...
<apachelogger> to a kio slave
<shadeslayer> now where do i find that?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you mean remote folders and such?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> afaik its made that way or something
<shadeslayer> there was a discussion on the ML about this
<apachelogger> I also argued in a bug report about it
<apachelogger> because there is no reason for this limitation
<apachelogger> none
<apachelogger> absolutely none
<apachelogger> not even a small one
<shadeslayer> bug adjam in rekonq mailing list?
<apachelogger> you can tell him to come with a proper argument for not changing 3 lines or so, to make it work :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell him yourself, it would be a better impact imo
 * apachelogger is busy reaching ballmers peak :P
<apachelogger> also I am still waiting for the artist
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, can you look at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/2049475
<shadeslayer> i have libindi - 0.6.1-0ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa1 in the ppa
<ScottK> shadeslayer: More and more I'm considering we should reconsider our decision on rekonq as default.
<apachelogger> is anyone on top of the rekonq-consider-yourself-bashed list?
<shadeslayer> why? ..... what happened?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I almost got too late to lecture because I could not print a pdf
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think upstream has an unreasonable resistance to reasonable feature requests.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats fixed in KDE 4.6 apparently... or something similar
<shadeslayer> ScottK: such as openwith? :P
 * ScottK is noticing apachelogger's current difficulty and recalls the welcome reception open with got.
 * apachelogger recommends shadeslayer to recommend to adam to consider the dolphin way of considering features
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but I get the impression he's got his way and is not open to input.
<apachelogger> libindi-dev(inst 0.6.1-0ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa1 ! >= wanted 0.6.1-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that makes perfect sense?!
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Yep.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: frankly im in the favour of open with, but adjam would probably any revert any commits i make wrt   open with
<apachelogger> *cough*fork*cough*
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'm not suggesting you do it.  I'm suggesting it's evidence of an unhelpful upstream.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bah.... i did make sense of it, just wasnt sure
 * apachelogger is all in favor of having shadeslayer as lead dev :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the project would probably die out :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: foo~something reduces foo by an epsilon
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to find a minion to do the analysis of how much more space it would take to ship firefox.
<apachelogger> and if you can pull a rabbit out of the epsilon, the epsilon was to big :P
<apachelogger> uh that one is never getting old
<apachelogger> the calculus prof got all Oo when I told him that ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: let me generalize that to "we need to find a minion"
<ScottK> Certainly.
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<ScottK> Maybe debfx knows a minion candidate.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do you have one already?
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman: ping
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<DarkwingDuck> I told you apachelogger.... I've sent starcraftman in here for you.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I sent flowers to starcraftman, yet he did not reply
<shadeslayer> moar minions?
<ScottK> Never enough.
<DarkwingDuck> There are never enough.
<ScottK> Particularly when you look the slackers we've got now.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are a spoiled single minion
 * DarkwingDuck looks around in a panic
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<apachelogger> in the past we always had at least 2 minions or 1.5 :P
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<shadeslayer> in my defense... i had exams for the past week
<apachelogger> that is no defense
<DarkwingDuck> It is however an excuse
<apachelogger> ask jr, he always wanted me to study for exams, yet I usually did write fancy scripts or package some KDE release
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: not even that
<DarkwingDuck> No, it may be a poor excuse but, still an excuse
<apachelogger> works for me
<DarkwingDuck> Then again... excuses are like #&$@oles... everyone has one and they all stink :P:P:P
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: can you find me an artist?
<DarkwingDuck> For?
<apachelogger> sheytan seems to be MIA today and I need one to make me a fancy blog post header picture
<DarkwingDuck> Let me to some checking...
<apachelogger> omg, going to wikipedia these days is dangerous, jimbo will jump right at you ^^
 * apachelogger wonders why jimbo did not stop by at UDS though
<apachelogger> isnt he living in florida or something?
<apachelogger> the wikipedia says so at least, must be true then
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I was thinking, we could include a binary en/decoder in quassel
<apachelogger> that way we could do elite talk without even noticing :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> or something with a better algorithm :P
<yofel> you can just make a script, put it in .config/quassel-irc.org/scripts/ and then use /exec binconv.sh BLA
<yofel> that wouldn't doo auto-decoding though :P
<apachelogger> yeah, insufficient
<apachelogger> didnt know that quassel das scripts though
<apachelogger> yofel++
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, I spotted ulysses doing packaging
<ScottK> Oooh.
<ScottK> That's right.
<apachelogger> that said, #ubuntu-motu is orange for half the day now...
<ScottK> Maybe he can do the analysis.
<yofel> well, it can run them and paste stdout, not much, but better than nothing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the clear arrow thing in line fields.... whats it called?
<apachelogger> clear arrow?
<shadeslayer> for which we have a feature request
<shadeslayer> in rekonq
<apachelogger> clear arrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the class name
<apachelogger> there is no class
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe there is
<apachelogger> but generally it is a member of klineedit
<apachelogger> showClearButton() or somesuch
<apachelogger> indeedly
<shadeslayer> setclearbuttonshowed
<shadeslayer> shown()
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot95.png
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> i so hate PPA's right now.....
<apachelogger> OBS ftw
<shadeslayer> kdebase-workspace is FINALLY building... stupid thing must not have published packages even when it said it did
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
 * apachelogger really does not know how to refactor likeback into proper structure
 * apachelogger does some ruby
<shadeslayer> ok look at this now : http://imagebin.ca/view/Kkqv8d.html
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> what do you see just above the cursor?
<shadeslayer> its a one line change and it works!
<apachelogger> kde is quite supreme
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1993699
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: loose the KLineEdit::
<apachelogger> eeek
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> ewww
<shadeslayer> make a object ?
<apachelogger> you should do that in the ctor
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> klineedit itself will take care of only displaying the button if text is available to be cleared
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: urlbar is an object
<apachelogger> deriving from klineedit
<apachelogger> hence the KLineEdit:: is poinless
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1993705
<shadeslayer> seems more logical now
<shadeslayer> ok im all charged up after doing that now, ill kode all night until i get stuck now :P
<apachelogger> that comment seems pointless TBH
<shadeslayer> leave out the comment then?
 * apachelogger needs to write his own option parser for the new kde release script -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<Quintasan> yofel: great
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so thats your wishlist item down
<apparle> dexconf generates the default xorg.conf right?
<ScottK> apachelogger: There is no default xorg.conf.  Normal is not to have one.
<ScottK> apachelogger: sorry.
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<ScottK> apparle: ^^^
<Quintasan> yofel: it is a separate package ,right?
<mgraesslin> congratulation to your new update policy
<apparle> ScottK:  I want to generate default one to modify it. man page of dexconf says generates the default xorg.conf from debconf?  but it is doing nothing
<ScottK> apparle: That's probably obsolete documentation.  The default xorg.conf is nothing.
<ScottK> I'd ask in #uubntu-x about it.
<yofel> Quintasan: right, project-neon-automoc
<yofel> based on git import
<Quintasan> trying kdebindings now :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a way to request merges or do i move my request to reviewboard? or since i have a commit account, i just commit my changes?
<shadeslayer> ( i pushed the changes to my clone )
<apachelogger> just merge
<apachelogger> reviewboard only ought to be used for review-needing changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: done ... we now have a clear button in urlbar
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> if arg == '-h' or arg == '--help'
<apachelogger>                 # TODO
 * apachelogger writes epic code :D
<shadeslayer> also.... it would be kewl if CIA-42 could read my commits :)
<apachelogger> CIA-42: read his commits
<apachelogger> it's just a jup to the left and then a step to the right with your hands on your hips
<claydoh> knees?
<apachelogger> what do knees have to do with it?
 * apachelogger waits for claydoh to say it ^^
<claydoh> 'bring your knees in tiiiiiight'
<claydoh> then its a pelvic thrust..........
<apachelogger> let's do the time warp again!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: grr
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Was ist los?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You want to take a look at kdebindings python magic?
 * Quintasan versteht nicht
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's you quoting music he's not old enough to listen to.
<apachelogger> Was is los? == What is up?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Nicht wirklich.
<Quintasan> I understood that much :P
<claydoh> lol its a 'timeless' song hah!
<apachelogger> ScottK: surely he is old enough for that :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Maybe that one, but there are others from the same show that are questionable for youth.
 * neversfelde likes that the updates policy is approved
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol : http://imagebin.ca/view/nyb9SWI.html
<neversfelde> but we should really have more time for the doodle votes ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I wouldn't go there or I had to kick myself from the channel ;)
 * apachelogger just had a mad idea
<apachelogger> since the new kde release script is supposed to be very modular I will make the optparser's --help base its option list off parsing the scirpt files lying around in the libary folder :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Would you be kind enough to forward this to Lex when he is around? http://pastebin.com/tsiG4CHa
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I do have join/parts/quits hidden
<apachelogger> so I never know when anyone is around 
<apachelogger> assuming that everyone is around everytime
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why dont you just send a mail?
<apachelogger> seems more reliable
 * Quintasan is too lazy to search for his email
<apachelogger> also there is memoserv :D
<ScottK> Looks like I could pretty easily write a hook to script a kdesvn trunk build.
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> but cool
<shadeslayer> ive rarely seen lex after he became kubuntu dev :(
<ScottK> He got smarter ...
<ScottK> Actually he tends to be around in bursts.
<ScottK> Very active for a week or so and then less time.
<shadeslayer> yeah.... active the week KDE gets tagged :D
<ScottK> Nothing wrong with that.  First 4.6 beeta isn't far away.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we should have asked him to work on neon as well
<Quintasan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video
<Quintasan> what the hell
<shadeslayer> whoa
 * Quintasan compiles git kernel
<Quintasan> though I don't know if my pc will not explode
<apachelogger> wow this is sick
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533209/
<shadeslayer> btw has anyone tried bridging connections between the Ethernet and Wifi cards in KDE/
<ScottK> That may be what happened to Tonio.
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533213/
<apachelogger> muahahah
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is there to bridge?
<apachelogger> iptables does that just fine I would suppose
<shadeslayer> ive never tried it, so thats why im asking
<apachelogger> there are a bazillion howtos on iptables based routing/natting
<shadeslayer> probably
 * apachelogger needs to schedule a phonon-merge-request-review day
<shadeslayer> anyways, im off to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<yofel> gn
<yofel> hm, improving system performance with cpu and memory load is nice, but please fix the fact that using swap makes the system almost unusable too...
<apachelogger> sudo swapoff -a
<apparle> is there anyway to start a part of daemon with an argument?
<apparle> how to pass an argument to start-stop-daemon
<apachelogger> -- --foo=bar
<apachelogger> I suppose
<yofel> apparle: you mean to the damon that's started? -- --opt
<apparle> yofel: there isn't any such option in the man page of start-stop-daemon
<yofel> apparle: I meant, '--' and add your deamon options
<yofel> -- is used as an option seperator
<yofel> like: --exec=/usr/bin/daemon -- --logfile=...
<apparle> yay.... I finally got lircmd on my home made receiver :D
<maco> Riddell: "exciting" has a 'c'
<apachelogger> how exiting
<maco> if only he lived like 100mi south of where he is...then i could make a joke about being english and not knowing how to spell in english...
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger went beyond ballmers peak 
<apachelogger> enough hacking for today
<ulysses> :D
<apachelogger> that option parser I wrote is super fancy
<apachelogger> also it solves 90% of the problems I had with the release script design
<dasKreech> why is there more chatter in here than the support chan?
<apachelogger> kubuntu is too good
<apachelogger> no need for support
<apachelogger> we should introduce some bugs
<dasKreech> Funny I've heard it's buggered enough as it is
<ulysses> apachelogger: bug 644740 :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644740 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[GM45] GPU Hang when enabling KDE desktop effects" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644740
<dasKreech> I've been out of it for a little are we merging kdelibs with Qt?
<claydoh> I think the entire intarwebs  is picking on jono and/or cananonical, so no time for other chats
<dasKreech> What did Jono do?
<apachelogger> what did canonical do?
<claydoh> plus once everyone figgered out how to get sound in kubuntu, all is pretty nice :)
 * apachelogger is moving to meego, there he gets his beloved fedora and does not have to deal with people drawing attention
<claydoh> jono just has to speak these days, but itd the whole openrespect thingy that seems to do it this week
<dasKreech> Why are people attacking him for that? did he initiate it?
<dasKreech> or is he just the contact person
<dasKreech> that would be harmony correct?
<ScottK> dasKreech: I think given how well merging Phonon stuff into Qt has gone, it's a sure thing we'll  merge kdelibs.
<claydoh> dasKreech: he started the idea (iirc) but somehow pissed off the ususal haters and hotheads
<ScottK> Well it's not like the haters and hotheads are completely without merit.
<dasKreech> and it's kinda jono's job to deal with them so I think he'll be ok
<claydoh> no but the level of it seems to be quite high
<claydoh> dasKreech: agreed
<dasKreech> plus at the rate that announcements are dropping I'm sure in 4 weeks people will forget about this much as people no longer really talk about Unity or the buttons being on the "wrong side"
<claydoh> but like us politics its either either/or, bad/good left/right
<apachelogger> unity unity unity
<apachelogger> 3 * unity = trinity
<claydoh> buttons? they moved the buttons??? o my
<dasKreech> it's the Wayland forward!
<claydoh> :)
<apachelogger> whereland?
<claydoh> whyland
<claydoh> actually unity kinda looks nice to me
<dasKreech> Again I don't think that most people would have an issue with anythign that happens as long as there was a feeling that it was open and intended for upstream
<apachelogger> it is like pornography for geeks
<claydoh> as  a gnome-hater its looking kinda nice (unity)
<dasKreech> Goodness knows that Fedora has had some seriously off the wall experiments but people kinda nod at it and wait to see what happens
<apachelogger> claydoh: well it is not gnome
<dasKreech> I haven't looked at it at all but then I haven't gotten around to trying the netbook KDE either
<dasKreech> no clue when I'll get around to the media center 
<claydoh> while ubuntu does it and everyone yells
<dasKreech> claydoh: because people feel that it's against the principle that they are working with
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> because you bun too has many loud no sayers
 * apachelogger thinks that sentence is very confusing in english
<apachelogger> I shall only communicate in binary for the time being
<claydoh> its the 'the big guys have to be knocked down' syndrome
<claydoh> linux needs to be the niche, cool, geeky OS if grammy uses it, it can't be good
<dasKreech> apachelogger: it's worse in Jamaican. It has atleast two entendres 
<claydoh> thats what I bet it all really boils down to
<dasKreech> claydoh: redhat is quite a bit larger than Canonical
<claydoh> mindshare wise tho
<dasKreech> I wouldn't doubt if you looked at Novell it's bigger as well
<apachelogger> novell
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> novell is a big load of worthless junk 
<apachelogger> and opensuse
<dasKreech> but people feel that it's US |----| Ubuntu
<apachelogger> if you get the hint there ;)
<apachelogger> oh, I wanted to talk binary
<dasKreech> while they feel that Novell and Redhat are part of US
<apachelogger> ubuntu also feels very US
<claydoh> I don't think so, there have been haters since the very very beginning
 * claydoh was one of the anti-borg crowd
<apachelogger> you did not like the borg?
<apachelogger> :O
<ScottK> Current Natty soprano and attica are too old for kdesvn trunk.  Someone might want to look at updating them.
<claydoh> only the cool iniforms
<apachelogger> ScottK: arent they latest already?
<claydoh> uniforns rather
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe latest release, but not new enough.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I personally would perfer to wait for alpha1
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<apachelogger> you never know what changing those sort of things break
<ScottK> dasKreech: One difference is that the Ubuntu "experiments" tend to be part of the default install.
<apachelogger> something is very off with my english
<ScottK> If it's in the default, it's not an experiment anymore, IMO.
<apachelogger> clearly I beyond ballmers peak
<ScottK> Quick, go help Sput with fixing his Windows port.
<apachelogger> *beyond*
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I needed to do QA on phonon for windows
<apachelogger> apparently there are tag reading problems
<ScottK> PolkitQt-1 needs updating too.
<apachelogger> ahhhh, so much to do
 * apachelogger starts crying
<ScottK> apachelogger: I understood "beyond" when I suggested working on a Windows thing.
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger is willing to do this for getting qtmultimediakit dead
<ScottK> apachelogger: No ice cream when I build -j5 with the upstream build script thingy.
<apachelogger> :O
<ScottK> I build a debian package in the same chroot with -j5 and it icecreamed just fine.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> see, that is what I meant when I said that the script is scary
<ScottK> BTW, finally made it through configure on kde4libs from trunk.
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe it hardcodes the g++ path or some stuff
<ScottK> Maybe.
 * ScottK looks around for his ice cream expert.
<hrw> ScottK: anything more then downgrade of gcc-4.5 packages required?
<JontheEchidna> The newest polkit-qt1 requires KDE trunk
<JontheEchidna> or more specifically
<ScottK> Oh hai apachelogger.
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.5 will fail with the latest polkit-qt-1
<apachelogger> meh!
<apachelogger> why me, oh my oh my
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Good thing I didn't install that then.
<JontheEchidna> (I already have packages for polkit-qt-1 and polkit-kde-1
<JontheEchidna> )
<JontheEchidna> Breaks API/ABI too
<ScottK> (it's not abosolutely required to build)
<ScottK> hrw: old gcc and new kdesupport stuff, but as JontheEchidna says, you need to be careful about that.
<ScottK> The kde build script fails since it doesn't know about attica moving to git.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see the news about KDE point releases in -updates?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> Didn't you have 4.4.5 all tested and ready for when the glorious day arrived?
<JontheEchidna> I've not done a lot of packaging lately
<ScottK> 4.4.5 isn't lately.
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<apachelogger> ScottK: and it is the very same chroot?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> echo $PATH please
<ScottK> Can't.  In the middle of building.
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> screen ftw
<ScottK> I did do the export path thingy in your comments.
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> then I really do not see why it would not work
 * apachelogger sshs
<ScottK> screen won't get me more than one instance inside the chroot.
<ScottK> Let's see how kde4libs does then.
<apachelogger> it is mocing right now
<ScottK> Yes, it is.
<ScottK> the lack of ice cream was based on watching it not work on kdesupport.
<apachelogger> also byobu or whatever its name is does silly stuff /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<ScottK> I had to build attica separately, so I used debian packaging for htat.
 * ScottK doens't use that.
 * apachelogger shall use use good ol screen again, since he does not use anything of that fancy stuff anyway
 * ScottK finds it too fancy.
<apachelogger> first thing I do with it, is change the key combos to standard screen
<apachelogger> them silly f-keys shortcuts conflict with about any CLI app I use ^^
 * hrw uses byobu on remote and screen on local
<ScottK> Looks like it's a good thing I got the 16 GB usb stick.
<ScottK> /dev/sdb1             15396092   8251096   6362900  57% /var/cache
<hrw> and yes - stealing of fkeys is ARGGGSHH 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you need any of the other chroots that are left lying around on that box?
<hrw> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320071851520 bytes
<apachelogger> no
<hrw> ops, wrong window
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll clean up.
<hrw> ScottK: qt4-x11 build started on single pandaboard. will give you info tomorrow how much time it took and did it passed
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> hrw: I'm reasonably confident of that patch since I was also able to build qmf on top of the fixed Qt.  It'll still be interesting.
<hrw> ScottK: and who knows... maybe in two days I will be able to run kde4/natty on panda D:
<ScottK> Maybe.
<apachelogger> now that would be sweet
<apachelogger> what also would be sweet if apachelogger got a device he could also run natty on :P
<hrw> apachelogger: where are you from?
<hrw> looks like european time zone..
<apachelogger> the mountainy lands of austria
<hrw> apachelogger: knock to my door and I can share beagleboard c3. crap (due to 256MB ram) but device 
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: looks like the path is being monkeyed with.  
<apachelogger> this silly script!!!
 * apachelogger waves fist
<ScottK> At least it's building.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think we can export an env var to enforce ICECC
<apachelogger> lemme ask the intarwebs
<ScottK> OK.
<Sput> whut. windows?
<Sput> not gonna touch that as long as I'm sober enough to read the screen
<ScottK> Sput: Perfect place for a programmer that's past Ballmer Peak.
<apachelogger> or maybe not
<apachelogger> we could force make into doing it
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> apachelogger seems to have made a bit of a recovery.
<Sput> ScottK: regarding the ballmer peak, I'm in limbo right now
<Sput> I'm not far enough over to go to bed now
<ScottK> apachelogger: Figure out how to get it as an option in the script and send it upstream.
<Sput> which means MOAR ALCOHOL I guess
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not want to
<apachelogger> it is the perl
<apachelogger> the perl is legacy
<apachelogger> that would be like doing gnome stuff
<apachelogger> oh how I hated doing gnome stuff
 * apachelogger waves fist again
<apachelogger> ScottK: DarkwingDuck knows all about perl he told me
<Sput> perl is great
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Explain him what to do and he can be your perl minion.
<apachelogger> in fact he is as supreme in doing decent things with perl as I am with ruby
<Sput> you kids with those shiny new toys, go away
 * ScottK has to go for a while.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pingy
 * apachelogger sings .... always look on the bright side of life, always look on the light side of life...
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: pong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my wishlist item?
<starcraftman> apachelogger: thanks for the flowers, and for the record my zerglings are minions, I like to think I'm a bit higher up the ladder. Like evil henchman maybe?
<starcraftman> need to start signing in from work maybe, keep missing people pinging me :/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-17
<Riddell> starcraftman: going to become a Kubuntu ninja?
<starcraftman> Riddell: I dunno about ninja, don't they usually run into trouble against pirates? I'll settle for helping a bit and learning :)
<starcraftman> oh wait, already got ninja outfit.
<WikiNinja> hmmm, was more amusing back when I registered it.
<starcraftman> Riddell: kinda quiet in evening eh?
<Riddell> starcraftman: it is this evening at least
<Riddell> but do stick around
<nigelb> oh, starcraftman, heya :)
<Riddell> and if you're interested in helping out let us know what sort of area you might find interesting
<starcraftman> hi nigelb :)
<starcraftman> Riddell: not quite sure what exactly to help with, I've used linux a long while and do program but not that particular with programming for linux projects.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey starcraftman 
<DarkwingDuck> starcraftman, Riddell. Riddell, starcraftman. Riddell, starcraftman is another possible... helper for apachelogger 
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<starcraftman> hola DarkwingDuck, every time I see your name the 90s hit me like a brick :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe that's the point
<maco> ^_^
<DarkwingDuck> It was either DarkwingDuck or DuckTails
<maco> Riddell: does "exciting" have a 'c' yet?
<starcraftman> DarkwingDuck: darkwing eats ducks for breakfast!
<DarkwingDuck> ;)
<starcraftman> DarkwingDuck: what does apachelogger need help with?
<jjesse> evening :)
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger is on in the mornings our time...
<starcraftman> oh hey there jjesse :)
<starcraftman> DarkwingDuck: I see, prolly should log in from work I guess.
<starcraftman> Do get a bit busy though usually.
<jjesse> que pasa starcraftman
<starcraftman> jjesse: oh not much atm, just relaxing after a long day.
<jjesse> me 2
<jjesse> just catching up on email, etc after being onsite at a customers
<ScottK> starcraftman: One thing that would be interesting to know is how much more space it would take if we shipped Firefox instead of rekonq.  It's an analysis piece of work, but useful for also learning a bit about how things are arranged.
<starcraftman> ScottK: considering making the switch based on user demand?
<ScottK> starcraftman: Based on I've about given up on there ever being a KDE based browser that doesn't totally suck.
<starcraftman> ScottK: lol
<ScottK> We've always dismissed the idea due to the thought that it would take up too much space, but because we ship OOo (or LO), we probably have most of the libraries already.
<starcraftman> ScottK: wasn't arora kinda coming along based on webkit? Haven't checked it recently.
<ScottK> It was.
<ScottK> We shipped rekonq last cycle as default (which is also webkit based).
<ScottK> It's better, but it's a one man project and I don't feel it's got long term potential.
<claydoh> ScottK: and ff 4 is shaping up rather nicely, and is very snappy on my old hardware
<starcraftman> ScottK: I see, alright well I guess I'll look into this then as I get some free time. 
<nigelb> ScottK: I thought rohan was putting work into Rekonq?
<nigelb> (oh, is he the "one man"?)
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> He's helping out a bit, but the original developer who's name I forget makes all the decisions.
<nigelb> Ah.
<ScottK> claydoh: I heard that about FF4.
<claydoh> ScottK: it sure is, using it as my default the past3 or 4 days
<nigelb> claydoh: PPA or from the website?
<claydoh> I am a rekonq fanboi and ff4 is nicer
<claydoh> dunno if FF4 is lighter than rekonq, but it sure is snappy
 * ScottK is pretty sure FF3 was lighter than rekonq.
<nigelb> \o/
<claydoh> ScottK: it is dog slow on my pentium 4
<ScottK> However slow it is, my experience has been Rekonq is slower.
<ScottK> Rekonq is, however, faster than Konqueror.
<claydoh> agreed
<ScottK> It also lacks Konqueror's one (for me) killer feature: being able to right click on a link and pick open with to decide which application to open the link target with.
<ScottK> Rohan offered to implement this, but upstream rejected is as not like a modern web browser.
<claydoh> agreed x2
<claydoh> that's silly, considering
<ScottK> apachelogger: Due to a lack of icecreaming in the kde trunk build, I just kicked off a qt-x11 4.7.1 build living on system #2 (with the ice cream magic hopefully copied over correctly).  This won't finish due to lack of hard drive space, but I want to make sure it still builds with the old gcc as far as I can.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197941 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (3 files) Separate widget construction/app info population in the ApplicationDetailsWidget
<JontheEchidna> ld seems pretty messed up at the moment
<JontheEchidna> can't resolve symbols in KIO even though I am already explicitly linking it. :/
<JontheEchidna> binutils-gold for the win
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197942 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp We can't call fetchScreenshot before setApplication
<JontheEchidna> bleh, got late
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<hrw> qt4-x11 still building
<al> how about chromium as default browser?
<shadeslayer> so any l10n ninjas around?
<shadeslayer> im done with KDE 4.5.3 for lucid
<shadeslayer> just need to upload kde-l10n
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<shadeslayer> which do i use? trunk? the lucid branch?
<freeflying> I'm wondering why fonts being set to dejavu in rekonq by default
<shadeslayer> freeflying: afaik there was a discussion about this as well on the Mailing list
<shadeslayer> but i cant remember when
<freeflying> shadeslayer, didn't notice it before, if so, set to dejavu is really a bad idea for a i18ned application
<shadeslayer> oh snap
<shadeslayer> launchpad going offline in 10 mins
<steveire> apachelogger: re Grantlee l10n: I wrote a abstract interface and implemented it for QLocale and for KLocale
<hrw> ScottK: had to reboot board - no way to give you timing of qt4-x11 build
<shadeslayer> lp is kaboom
<Riddell> silly qt marking files as being made in 1970
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im all done with the base system ... kde-l10n awaits .... but lp is offline right now :(
<freeflying> Riddell, how to request on remove a app from repo in ubuntu? file a bug?
<debfx> Riddell: is the timestamp of header files set to 1970?
<Riddell> debfx: yes
<Riddell> freeflying: file a bug subscribe ubuntu-archive
<freeflying> Riddell, thanks
<debfx> Riddell: you need to revert http://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/releases/commit/b2643a207a23599dbf1aec37cd2b6f8adae1e2dd
<debfx> I commented on the bug saying that the feature is broken, but no response so far
<debfx> http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-12731
<Riddell> mm, well spotted debfx, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so people @ rekonq think we already have too many widgets in urlbar, and adding a clear button would clutter it
<shadeslayer> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-November/001825.html
<Riddell> that's a valid concern
<shadeslayer> and showing it in the urlbar for a short period of time doesnt make sense as well....
<Riddell> no, it should either be there or not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please add your suggestions to rekonq ML ....
<Riddell> my suggestion is to add it :)
<shadeslayer> then say so on the Mailing list ^_^
<Riddell> I should send the complete wishlist to the mailing list
<shadeslayer> probably yes
<jussi> shadeslayer: rekonq weirdness: http://imagebin.ca/view/Hb9Xa8fK.html and in chrome: http://imagebin.ca/view/EeGpqD.html
<hrw> linking libraries takes eons
<hrw> I wonder how much memory is needed to link qt libs
<hrw> 750MB ram + 1GB swap was not enough... oom kicked in
<shadeslayer> jussi: no idea... :(
<shadeslayer> nixternal: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/ubuntu-cycling-jersey-now-on-sale/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<nigelb> Unless its Kubuntu he's not going to buy
<shadeslayer> hehe.... get a big K stamped before Ubuntu?
<ScottK> hrw: OK.  Thanks for trying.
<ScottK> Ohhhhh. agateau got one of the fancy arm netbooks.  Now I know who else will test plasma-netbook.
<agateau> ScottK: for now it's a nice glassy black box, nothing else :/
<agateau> ScottK: but I have hope to get it back to something usable
<ScottK> agateau: Yes, but once there's a kernel ....
<agateau> :)
<ScottK> agateau: We do want to look into trying to thin down what runs by default on arm to make the arm experience better and I'd love to have your help in that work.
<hrw> agateau: kde4/maverick starts on efikasb
<agateau> hrw: Yes, I tried it
<agateau> hrw: was quite slow though
<shadeslayer> if only someone would make project neon work on ARM
<hrw> shadeslayer: what it is?
<shadeslayer> hrw: Nightly builds of KDE
<hrw> agateau: I would say 'unusable' rather
<shadeslayer> sandboxed in /opt/project-non
<shadeslayer> *neon
<agateau> hrw: heh, I try to keep a positive approach :)
<hrw> shadeslayer: with speed of arm it would rather be weekly builds
<shadeslayer> heheh .....
<hrw> agateau: I tried. but it took several minutes to boot to plasma-netbook
<shadeslayer> not with ScottK having a whole Data center of ARM builders in his basement
<hrw> agateau: now I have xubuntu-desktop
<agateau> hrw: right now I have shiny-black desktop :)
<hrw> agateau: anyway wait for 2d/3d acceleration stuff
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Nightly is optimistic, but I've two boxes allocated for this purpose so it ought to be doable on a reasonable interval.
<ScottK> I don't think there's much point in doing the /opt thing for arm though.
<ScottK> Anyone playing with an arm box at this stage better not absolutely need a working KDE.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198121 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) More separation of the application pointer and class constructors.
<shadeslayer> bah.... kde l10n takes epic long
<Riddell> rdieter_work: does fedora use ibus or something else for input methods?
<arpan> shadeslayer: what is a good start point for a user to follow the kubuntu ninja path?
<shadeslayer> arpan: Step 1> Poke apachelogger for minion status
<shadeslayer> Step 2> Get access to ktown and ninja PPA
<shadeslayer> Step 3> Read the ninja wiki
<shadeslayer> wait.. that should be step 0 ^
<arpan> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> arpan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/
<rdieter_work> Riddell: ibus *I think*, but I'm largely blissfully ignorant of the details.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do i just ignore some of the errors poping up? about the files that are missing
 * arpan bookmarks ninja wiki
<Riddell> rdieter_work: it does seem like a topic nobody west of 80E longitude wants to consider :)
<Riddell> arpan: do some packaging would be the best place to start
<rdieter_work> Riddell: heh, others know more than I (Kevin_Kofler, ltinkl, I believe are more on top of that than I)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: umm, depends on the errors
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Are you the koffice minion?  Someone ought to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/676398
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lex did the last release
<shadeslayer> i was with you guys when it was released :D
<ScottK> Ah.
<shadeslayer> arpan: ^^ job for new ninjas :D
<ScottK> More examples of you not working aren't helping your case for promotion.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No, I think that one will take some experience.
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> steveire: isnt that what qtranslator does already?
<arpan> Riddell: thanks. I will look into packaging.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im busy struggling with kde l10n stuff right now :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: such as : svn: File not found: revision 1198123, path '/trunk/l10n-kde4/fr/messages/extragear-sdk/extragear-sdk_kdevplatform.po'
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1198123&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1198123 | Lowercase all cmake commands.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh that's fine, just means there's no translation
<shadeslayer> ohk
<steveire> apachelogger: Partly/possibly. But that doesn't include localaization, just strings.
<apachelogger> I see
<arpan> shadeslayer: wouldn't it be too early for me to look into bug fixing? :?
<ScottK> OK.  Subscribed him to the bug.
<steveire> My stuff does more too, allowing multiple locales which are different from the app locale
<shadeslayer> arpan: not really.... do you know packaging?
<arpan> tried gnu/hello example on wiki
<shadeslayer> ah
<arpan> shadeslayer:^^
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not sure I agree with that koffice bug, installing libpg and libsybase isn't very problematic.  working out what package you need to install to get kexi talking to your database would be
<shadeslayer> arpan: do this, grab some KDE packages and go through them
<arpan> shadeslayer:ok. and where do i find them? LP?
<shadeslayer> like... grab a package from maverick and try backporting it to lucid ( just to see what you need to change etc )
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I think we need to have a dialogue with upstream about this then.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> "If you would make it easier to ... then we could ..." and we'd all be happy.
<arpan> shadeslayer:ok. thanks.
 * arpan is looking for kde packages on LP.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how long does the build script take?
<shadeslayer> for kde l10n 
<shadeslayer> its been over 2 hours i think.....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not fast, but you should be able to work out what language it has got to from the output?
<Riddell> freeflying: ping, I need information on the kubuntu_90_webkit_htmlxml_gb_gb18030_detect.diff patch in qt4-x11
<Riddell> is there any background information?
<shadeslayer> kde-l10n-lt
<freeflying> Riddell, its for some web page include gbk encoding, which can't be detected correctly
<freeflying> Riddell, and been tested in other distro
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still some time to go then
<Riddell> freeflying: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-15407
<shadeslayer> hmm
<dasKreech> ScottK: yes but that is also part of the division.
<dasKreech> ScottK: sorry responding to your statement yesterday that Ubuntu ships as part of the default
<shadeslayer> kde-l10n-sr_4.5.3 .... bah
<ScottK> dasKreech: Sure.  I agree with that.  I think it's useful though to point out that the issue people have with experimentation is not the experiment, but the defaultness of it.
<dasKreech> ScottK: yes but also they don't have a lot of say into if it can be default or the discussion as to what is default
<apachelogger> still no sheytan
<dasKreech> Which wasn't an issue while they were not doing experiments since it was a simple swap
<ScottK> dasKreech: How many non-Canonical core-dev work on Ubuntu desktop?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you have any brilliant ideas about ice cream and kdesrc-build, now would be a good time.
<dasKreech> ScottK: I don't even know how many canonical work on Ubuntu desktop
<ScottK> Not sure either.
<dasKreech> I once figured that Canonical employs about 80 people but i suppose I was guessing really high
<ScottK> But the answer for non-Canonical is AFAIK none.
<ScottK> Maybe at the time, but it's much larget than that now.
<ScottK> So if no one but Canonical people are doing the work on Ubuntu desktop, I think it's reasonable for them to decide.
<ScottK> That doesn't mean I particularly agree with their decisions, but I think it's reaonable.
<txwikinger> Is Wayland really an alternative without network transparency?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I always have brilliant ideas, or do you question that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, but I need one with an associated implementation at this point.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we know what is wrong with it yet?
<cmagina> txwikinger: there have already been thoughts on how to address that missing feature
<ScottK> Turns out kdelibs will build without soprano, but then kdepimlibs won't build with that kdelibs.
<txwikinger> cmagina: how?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I know you were trying to find a perl minion to do $STUFF.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: !!!!!!!q@!
<cmagina> txwikinger: i'll try and find the blog about it, give me a bit as i don't recall the exact details
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about : sed: couldn't edit source: not a regular file ::
<txwikinger> cmagina: thanks
<txwikinger> apachelogger: DD is still sleeping
<dasKreech> ScottK: Since it doesn't seem that anyone has tried I don't know if there is an answer to this but what are the barriers for RandomCoder to start submitting code and input to the Desktop
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that doesn't look so good
<ScottK> apachelogger: BTW, confirmed that fundamentally the icecreaming is still functional with dpkg-buildpackage based build (doing soprano atm)
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> sweetness
 * apachelogger is at university right now
<apachelogger> I will poke the kdsrc-build later on
<shadeslayer> kaboom....
<ScottK> dasKreech: Dunno.  Show up in #ubuntu-desktop and get to work.  Same as here.
<ScottK> Not that the icecream is helping a lot since the other two boxes are busy with the Qt 4.7.1 build I started last night.
<shadeslayer> \o/ .... kde-l10n script done
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does "KCM Qt Graphics System" work?
<Riddell> what does it do to change the default?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im trying to upload, but none of the changes files are signed :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for asdf in *changes; do debsign ${asdf}; done
<shadeslayer> ohh
<Riddell> well raster seems to work well enough for me
<shadeslayer> uploading kde l10n .... and kde 4.5.3 for lucid is done
<Riddell> time to test it?
<shadeslayer> Checksum doesn't match for /Work/KDE/kde-l10n-common/build/kde-l10n-zhtw_4.5.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> -.-
<shadeslayer> bah.. wrong folder
<al> ScottK, apachelogger, what $STUFF? maybe i can help?
<ScottK> al: We're trying to make it work with icecc.
<ScottK> Even when icecc is all set up and working it doens't seem to.
 * ScottK has some arm boxes and is trying to build trunk.
<al> ScottK, and where does perl come into play there?
<ScottK> al: That's what kdesrc-build is written in.
<al> oh, ok
<ScottK> apachelogger had some idea about what needed doing, but likes Perl even less than Python I think.
 * ScottK doens't understand the latter bit, but works with him anyway.
<shadeslayer> i think i took over all the 32 bit builders with kde-l10n :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there a way i can make the script do stuff for just one package?
<shadeslayer> i borked one of the package during the upload.....
<shadeslayer> ill upload that one to staging then :P
<nixternal> shadeslayer: looks like a bowling shirt to me. to bad they went with hincappie though, love george but his gear isn't great in the long haul
<nixternal> the idea of a cycling jersey is to attract people's attention
<ScottK> Specifically so they don't run over you if they are driving a car.
<nixternal> on that note, time to go back to doing nothing and thinking about going for a ride today
<shadeslayer> hehe
<nixternal> no bib shorts with that jersey? black shorts would look awful with it. damn designers :p
<al> ScottK, is it an issue exclusive to arm?
<ScottK> al: Probably not, but that's the only place I've tried it.
<nixternal> oh, there are shorts
<al> cause kdesrc-build seems to be using icecc just fine here
<ScottK> OK.
<al> building qt-copy e.g.
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> If I build a Debian package with -j4 I get icecc just fine.
<ScottK> If I run kdesrc-build, I don't.
<ScottK> Did you have to change in config stuff?
<al> i added my user to the icecc group and prepended /usr/lib/icecc/bin to $PATH
<al> and invoked pam in between to get that new group ;)
<shadeslayer> um
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no but you can make that one package manually easily enough
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how come backports doesnt have translations?
<ScottK> Done all that.
<al> i also exported ICECC_DEBUG=debug to see it talk some more
<ScottK> Curious.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i uploaded the fixed package with same version to the staging ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: backports of what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Kubuntu backports PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also.... do you copy each package by hand to other ppa's ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I use the command line but that's because I'm special
<al> ScottK, you could maybe pause kdesrc-build via ^Z during compile to check the /proc/<pid>/exe and /env of a g++ process to see if $PATH has been changed and which compiler binary it's actually using
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: normally you just tick all the boxes in the launchpad page and click copy, but that always ends up with timeouts when I tried it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please copy packages from the private PPA to the staging ppa.... :D
<ScottK> I can see it's actually using the regular gcc in htop.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: give me a list of source package names
<shadeslayer> oh noes...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you use the API right? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> oh..
<al> ScottK, so it looks like icecc gets dropped from $PATH at some point?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dont have a list... :(
<shadeslayer> everything that goes into a normal release
<ScottK> It does, but then later when I do a 'regular' Debian package build it's there.
<shadeslayer> kde-l10n + KDE SC
<ScottK> so it's getting temporarillyy overriden somehow.
<al> well check /proc/<gcc pid>/env
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well make one!
<al> if it's missing there, check the parent's env
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i put regex?
<shadeslayer> like kde-l10n-*
<ScottK> Thanks al.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> forget it then... webui ftw :D
<Riddell> I wonder if we have an answer for http://blogs.fsfe.org/adridg/?p=1049 "How new software ends up on KDE4-Solaris"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you just make a new PPA?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not that I know of
<shadeslayer> hmm... i see a new PPA : Kubuntu updates testing
<Riddell> where?
<shadeslayer> in the copy ppa dialog
<shadeslayer> *copy to
<Riddell> that's not ours
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> evening Quintasan 
<dasKreech> ScottK: hmm moderately long post by Jono
 * dasKreech throws bananas and carambolas at nixternal
<ScottK> Yup.
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong
<ScottK> (SIP is on my list for later in the week)
<Quintasan> Oh, awesome.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have any experience in kdebindings python magic?
 * Quintasan can't figure the FTBFS out
<ScottK> Not really.  Riddell's the expert there.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Mind looking at that? http://pastebin.com/uVB81ZmY
<Riddell> Quintasan: what is it?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: you called?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I recommend not using -j6 on kdebindings
<Riddell> Quintasan: what happens if you continue the compile by running make ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well. so no -j at all for kdebindings?
<Quintasan> about make, the same thing
<Quintasan> but let me try without -j
<shadeslayer> alias launchpad='timeout'
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Where are your hooks for icecc magic?
<arpan> shadeslayer: what version change you make while backporting?  package-XubuntuY --> package-XubuntuY+1?
<shadeslayer> arpan: no... foo ( maverick ) ..... foo~lucid1~ppa1 for lucid
<shadeslayer> and then increment ppa1 to ppa2 for any changes
<arpan> shadeslayer: okie. thanks!!
<shadeslayer> and if you want to get your package into a lucid backport archive use foo-XubuntuY.1 for lucid for a foo-XubuntuY version in maverick
<shadeslayer> s/a
<arpan> shadeslayer: ok. :)
<arpan> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/DKyVz7Vv
<shadeslayer> arpan: if didnt do any changes : No change backport
<shadeslayer> if you did some changes : Lucid backport, remaining changes, : .... <new line >foo change 
<arpan> shadeslayer: so i need to remove *Backport.... line from there, right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<arpan> and rest is fine?
<arpan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> yes
<arpan> shadeslayer: thanks! and  sorry to poke u again and again while i learn ninja skills!! :P
<shadeslayer> no problem
<shadeslayer> but im logging out in a bit
<shadeslayer> ok ive copied everything to staging ppa
<shadeslayer> go go testers!
<shadeslayer> ( might not be published for a few more minutes tho
<Quintasan> Riddell: lol i got segmentation fault
<Quintasan> Riddell: when continuing the build via make I get http://pastebin.ca/1994805
<shadeslayer> weird... i have only 73 packages in staging ppa whereas the ninja ppa has 88...
<Riddell> Quintasan: what are you building and why?
<Quintasan> Riddell: kdebindings for project-neon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/ << some packages are not published yet
<Riddell> Quintasan: ah, so this is trunk?
<shadeslayer> else, everything is done
<ScottK> Riddell: Making some progress on trunk builds on armel too: http://projects.powerdeveloper.org/project/imx515/801
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, ScottK apachelogger: I dropped an email to the Kubuntu-Users ML seeing if I can't pick up anyone.
<shadeslayer> ok so kde 4.5.3 installs fine in chrott
<shadeslayer> *chroot
<shadeslayer> im done for the night
<bulldog98> ScottK: is kubuntu-mobile working on the n8?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: it will never work on the N8
<ScottK> bulldog98: I know of N900, but not anything else.
<shadeslayer> stupid thing ships with symbian
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: why do you think so?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Qt can be built for symbian.
<ScottK> So it's possible, just off topic here.
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: symbian phones come with locked bootloaders and such
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the n8 actuelly uses qt 4.6.x
<ScottK> Well sure.  You've got to break stuff.
<shadeslayer> else there would have been a android port etc ...
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> http://www.doctypehtml5.in/#/venue :: displays map in rekonq but not chromium
<shadeslayer> and the whole page is HTML5
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Displays the map here in chromium.  Please stop the FUD.
<ScottK> Besides, given the sponsorship, suspicious anyway.
<shadeslayer> doesnt display it here : http://imagebin.ca/view/AygeRcz.html
<ScottK> Probably due to your poor choice of graphics hardware.
<ScottK> Which chromium are you trying?
<shadeslayer> the one from maverick updates
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer>  *** 7.0.517.44~r64615-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 0
<shadeslayer> gtg... cya
 * ScottK had an update installed, but not running.
<ScottK> Trying again
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Still shows fine.
<Quintasan> Riddell: yup, this is trunk but as you can see it is currently broken :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: if trunk is broken there's not much can be done for neon with it
<neversfelde> Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!
<neversfelde> is this a general problem after debild -S -sa or is it just me?
<neversfelde> in natty
<Riddell> neversfelde: means the name and e-mail in the changelog doesn't match your key
<Riddell> or that you don't have gpg installed
<neversfelde> worked yesterday
<neversfelde> thanks, I'll have a look
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you navigate to a text file in rekonq, it will open in katepart where no searching is possible, also the urlbar does not contain the  file's url for some reason
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ScottK suspects that some silly perl script does evil things to the envrionment (I suppose alter $PATH), was wondering if you could look at it ;)
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping ping ping
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: what one?
<apachelogger> http://kdesvn-build.kde.org/releases/kdesrc-build-1.12.php
 * apachelogger builds a heap
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'll dig into it.
<apachelogger> thx
<neversfelde> no, email and name are correct and gpg is installed
 * apachelogger sends flowers to sheytan
<dasKreech> Pink of course :)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: If you could teach it to grab kdesupport pieces (akonadi, soprano, and some others) that have moved to Git already, that would be handy (or point out which knobs I need to turn)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: why not ship fluffy style in kubuntu standard installation?
<ScottK> Because he knows I would buy a plane ticket, fly to Austria, and kill him if he did.
<ScottK> Thus we have checks and balances.
<Tm_T> wouldn't that be reason to do it?
<ulysses> neighbour country:o
<alvin> Do you want pictures of my collegues when they see their 'upgraded' desktop?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I'll see what I can do.
<ScottK> Thanks
<DarkwingDuck> anytime
<ScottK> bulldog98: Besides, we'd end up in a big argument between the Fluffy advocates and that Hannah Montana Linux (yes, this is a Kubuntu derivative) advocates
<bulldog98> ScottK: are they working upstream?
<ScottK> No,  but neither are the Fluffy developers.
<apachelogger> what??!?!
<ScottK> (at least not on fluffy)
<bulldog98> ScottK: apachelogger?
<apachelogger> fluffy is more upstream than you
<apachelogger> with one fluffy being in you bun too and the other being in kay dee ee
<dasKreech> Who is in Hannah Montana?
<apachelogger> disney popular culture entity
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533579/ who thinks this is O(k)?
<ScottK> $ sudo apt-get install fluffy
<ScottK> Reading package lists... Done
<ScottK> Building dependency tree 
<ScottK> Reading state information... Done
<ScottK> E: Unable to locate package fluffy
 * apachelogger thinks this code looks fishy
<dasKreech> apachelogger: not who is. Who is in/
<ScottK> No idea.  It's on sourceforge
<apachelogger> ScottK: you got the upstream all wrong, see, we are upstream, but outside upstream
<apachelogger> we are an upstream that builds on the actual upstream's technology
<apachelogger> so we are contributing a lot upstream
<ScottK> I see.  You must be affliated with the Ubuntu project.
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> dasKreech: hopefully no one, I gather she is too young for that sorta thing, then again it ought to happen sooner or later...
<dasKreech> ScottK: not a lot of activity on it
<ScottK> True.
 * apachelogger really does not want to formally analyze the run time of his heap comparing algorithm -.-
<apachelogger> ScottK: we need a minion for bug 676663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676663 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "kopete: ICQ plugin unusable ("password wrong")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676663
<dasKreech> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/notice/58789044
<apachelogger> to sru it :P
<apparle> is the amarok playlist saving bug, fixed in kde 4.5.3?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Retitle to "Lack of ICQ prodctivity enhancing tool" and move on.
<ScottK> ICQ, productivity 
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pingy
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: pongie
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do you happen to know if starcraftman has some packaging experience?
<DarkwingDuck> He might...
<DarkwingDuck> hang on
<DarkwingDuck> bah, he is at work right now.
<apparle> I am unable to open yahoo mail... someone help set the browser identifcation
<apparle> konqueror is not installed
 * apachelogger is wondering if 9.04 is EOL yet
<JontheEchidna> ^yes
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> now I just need to find out what the silly name of that was
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> series name
<JontheEchidna> jaunty
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wasnt that 8.04?
<JontheEchidna> hardy
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am nominating for karmic, lucid, maverick
<JontheEchidna> hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty -> karmic -> lucid -> maverick
<dasKreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<apachelogger> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dasKreech> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<dasKreech> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<dasKreech> Hmm doesn't say when EOL is unless it's past
<apachelogger> well, hardy is EOL for us anyway
<dasKreech> on the desktop?
<apachelogger> we only have a desktop :P
<apachelogger> well, counting netbook in there
<dasKreech> I know I'm jsut trying to remember what the shelflife is for a Desktop LTS. 3 years?
<bulldog98> dasKreech: yes
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: What is it (not)doing?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pongo
<DarkwingDuck> what excatly is the script not doing so I know where to look?
<DarkwingDuck> Okay nevermind...
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: You are looking for it to pull more from GIT? Correct?
<DarkwingDuck> Who wrote this?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: The most important thing is that it seems to be over-riding the environment to prevent icecc on our arm boxes, but that's working for al, so I'm a bit confused.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I think that mpyne in the author/maintainer
<ScottK> I'd also like to pull things in kdesupport that have moved to git from there.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: so, as is it's working for Al but, issues for you?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> apachelogger has access to the box in question.
<apachelogger> I am the accessor
<DarkwingDuck> Scott what is your output to the command: whereis perl  ?
<DarkwingDuck> Or, for the box that is having issues
<apachelogger> srsly, if bug 676663 would be so awesome for a minion -.-
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676663 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Karmic) "kopete: ICQ plugin unusable ("password wrong")" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676663
<apachelogger> -if
<apachelogger> +if only we had more
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working
<DarkwingDuck> on it
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: The chroot in question is in the middle of building kdelibs.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh.
<DarkwingDuck> Find that out and the output of: perl -v
<ScottK> I think the real answer is apachelogger needs to make a hook for this.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: thing is, by the time you come up with someone, I fixed it in 3 series and built qt on arm :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: for what?
<apachelogger> ScottK: building?
<ScottK> apachelogger: building trunk.
<apachelogger> if you tell me what that hook needs to do
<ScottK> apachelogger: grab all of kdesvn trunk and all the stuff that is needed to build it, build each bit and install it so we can build the whole stack.
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: around? seems to that you lost ubuntu patches in last merge of konversation. ping on bug 676303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676303 in konversation (Ubuntu) "[natty] indicator applet doesn't handle konversation notifications" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676303
<ScottK> Capture logs, results, rinse, repease.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> you realize that this would be project neon #1 all over again? 
<ScottK> Well it should be simpler.
<ScottK> We don't need to mess with /opt.
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: I didn't do the last konversation merge. Riddell did
<apachelogger> it was pretty simple :P
<apachelogger> the PITA is maintaining build deps
<ScottK> And it doesn't have to land in packages as it's a throw away build.
 * Riddell looks innocent
<ScottK> Yes, kdesrc-build isn't so great about that ATM.
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO this should not be a hook but in the rules of a package
<apachelogger> make ftw!
 * apachelogger pets Riddell
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ah sorry, you have the same names. 
<JontheEchidna> yep ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: looks like a return-of-the-infamous-debian-changes patch
<ScottK> apachelogger: Interesting idea.  The problem is that many of the deps aren't packaged.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: what's up?
<ScottK> soprano, akonadi, and a few others all need to be built from trunk.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: you did a merge konversation. patches seem to be lost due to quilt 3.0
<ari-tczew> indicator applet support patch doesn't work since I upgraded to natty
<apachelogger> ScottK: PITA ...
 * yofel wonders how icecc is supposed to work, tried it with neon kdelibs, but it build everything on localhost even though icemon shows it sees the scheduler and the other pc
<yofel> or do I need to run the scheduler on localhost?
<apachelogger> ScottK: let me think a bit about that
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> but I think rules file is the way to go here
<apachelogger> have a fake package and a rules that does building in a somewhat sensible way
<apachelogger> yofel: likely you did not export the PATH to include the icecc/bin dir before evyerthing else
<yofel> apachelogger: erm, if that were the case it wouldn't even run it, and since I get icecc debug output telling me it build locally I do think my PATH is correct
<apachelogger> kopete patches for 3 series done
 * apachelogger setups pbuilders
<ari-tczew> Riddell: debian-changes-1.3.1-2ubuntu1 is overwriting our changes.
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, not enough -j then
<yofel> why don't you guys use kdesupport stuff from neon? we don't have polkit-qt-1 yet then
<apachelogger> localhost will be preferred
<sheytan> apachelogger hey dude :)
<sheytan> what's up?
<yofel> hm, I'll try some more then..
<yofel> s/polkit-qt-1 yet then/polkit-qt-1 yet though/
<apachelogger> sheytan: I need new blog artwork :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: something hardwareishy
<sheytan> apachelogger well, i don't have time today ;(
<apachelogger> sheytan: tomorrow maybe?
<sheytan> got a new job, and don't have time for anything else
<sheytan> tomorrow is fine :)
<apachelogger> I already delayed the blog one day because of you ;)
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> new job
<sheytan> yeah, i need to live too :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: how is the new job?
<sheytan> apachelogger really cool one. We're fixing notebooks :)
<ScottK> yofel: I tried to build your Qt package and it FTBFS on armel, so I gave up.
<apachelogger> sheytan: sweet
<apachelogger> <3 making broken things work
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, strange...
<sheytan> i mean, i'm that one who is accepting them and giving back to customers ;)
<yofel> ScottK: k, maybe ping Quintasan if he knows something, he did the qt packaging
<sheytan> for fixing we've got a team of expert dudes :D
<ScottK> He's not around.
<yofel> I'll ping him when I see him then
<apachelogger> sheytan: surely they were pretty useless experts if no one would throw new broken devices at them :P
<DarkwingDuck> oh damn... I forgot I hadn't turned my laptop into a perl dev environment yet :/
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger is scared out of his pyjamas
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, that's fixed.
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhhfffffffffff
<sheytan> apachelogger yeah, right :)
<sheytan> do you have windows logo on your pyjamas? :D
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: It's the Windows ME Logo
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> hm
<sheytan> apachelogger you wouldn't be scared anyway :D
<apachelogger> pull-lp-source is quite the useless thing
<yofel> hm, icecc still builds everythin locally even with -j10 :/ (this is an i7M, but even that only  has 2 cores..) - any ideas? some debug output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533615/
<apachelogger> fails on srus with security update
<apachelogger> stupid thing
<sheytan> well
<sheytan> it's time for me ;/
<sheytan> need to sleep
<sheytan> so, see you guys tomorrow :)
<sheytan> gnight :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh wow.
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<DarkwingDuck> !pelr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pelr
<DarkwingDuck> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<DarkwingDuck> ubottu you are annoying
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkwingDuck> ubottu don't worry, I don't
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottK> ~perl
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<yofel> kubotu ran away again..
<ScottK> Probably sulking over the koffice split. http://lists.kde.org/?l=koffice-devel&m=128782551919625&w=2
<yofel> :(
<cmagina> ScottK: wow, what the heck happened?  
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Reading related links it seems it's mostly social.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I can see in htop it's using /usr/bin/perl in any case.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that mail is most confusing from an outside POV 
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: okay...
<cmagina> ScottK: seems they couldn't manage to balance the Meego work with the desktop work
<cmagina> ScottK: better put, they couldn't find a compromising way to work together with the different goals in mind
<Riddell> hi zematynnad, just balatedly read an e-mail which said I should welcome you :)
<zematynnad> :)
<zematynnad> hello
<zematynnad> and thanks
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: have you posted your 'challenge' to kubuntuforums?
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: you'd find more actual Kubuntu/KDE users there imo :)
<apparle> where are the browser identification settings for rekonq in 10.10?
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: not yet no.
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: it will be worth it :) I can do so if you don't wish to register
<DarkwingDuck> I need to anyway.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<claydoh> beware there are reports of difficult anti-spam/bot questions to answer in order to do so
<claydoh> but i can hold yer hand if needed lol
<DarkwingDuck> Sheesh
<DarkwingDuck> Those anti-spam questions are awesome LOL
<claydoh> and no I am not the hand-holding sort of guy
<DarkwingDuck> I have to be at times LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmm, not being good with forums where would I post this?
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: announcements
 * apachelogger is done with heaping \\o/
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: Kubuntu announcements under announcements
<DarkwingDuck> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114639.0
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck++
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198232 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Rudimentary package installation/removal support. Doesn't report progress yet. (Installs silently in the background.) Installation does work, though.
 * Quintasan finds maverick totally unacceptable
 * apachelogger notes that maybe Quintasan should have done something about this *before* release
<apachelogger> ...you only had like 5 months...
<JontheEchidna> problem? :D
<DarkwingDuck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10129342#post10129342
<JontheEchidna> hrm, there is no trollface emoticon, is there....
<apachelogger> fail
<DarkwingDuck> Trollface emoticon
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: Quintasan likes them trollfaces
<DarkwingDuck> =:|D|
<DarkwingDuck> There you go
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: ^^^^
<JontheEchidna> =:|D|
<DarkwingDuck> There you go
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/bEKsw <- Can anyone think of a better string than that?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how about  "Download Size: 10MB\nInstalled Size: 12MB" ?
<Riddell> and I'd change "Continue" to "Install"
<JontheEchidna> That dialog only shows up when an application brings in dependencies
<JontheEchidna> for context
<JontheEchidna> though maybe it could be generic and always display
<JontheEchidna> There is the "do not show again" button for the annoyed
<Riddell> I consider than a weird property of apt, if I ask apt to install something I don't see why I should sometimes have to confirm it because it brings in dependencies
<Riddell> bringing in dependencies is what apt is ment to do, i shouldn't care about it
<Riddell> so unless there's something getting removed I wouldn't prompt for confirmation
<JontheEchidna> brb phone
<JontheEchidna> back
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Basically I'm trying to implement a solution to the problem presented in bug 432879, where software from $OTHER_DE brings in a bunch of extra stuff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432879 in software-center (Ubuntu) "No information about dependencies being pulled in" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432879
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I should read mpt's comment more closely, he suggested only displaying when extra size > a certain amount
<JontheEchidna> sounds reasonable
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198242 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationViewWidget.cpp ApplicationViewWidget.h) Add a confirmation dialog. Include a "Don't ask again" checkbox for those who don't want to be annoyed. ;-)
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198243 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/BreadcrumbWidget/ (BreadcrumbWidget.cpp BreadcrumbWidget.h) A more space-concious form factor for the forward/back buttons in the breadcrumb
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-18
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198254 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Fix names containing Utf8 characters
<ulysses> shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: for bug 676663 you're usually better just uploading SRUs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676663 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Karmic) "Kopete ICQ plugin broken due to login server change" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676663
<Riddell> apachelogger: also it needs fixed in natty (or marked as already fixed)
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is uploaded
<apachelogger> sru guide says debdiffs are required eitherway
<apachelogger> Riddell: for natty I was actually going to wait for 4.6b1
<Riddell> apachelogger: pitti will want it in natty before it gets into older versions
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, if you could just forward port the maverick change, that would be cool
 * apachelogger cannot testbuild right now, since he is netbooking @ university
<apachelogger> also it *is* wasted effort since the patch will be dropped within <7 days 
 * Riddell makes it sew
<hrw> ScottK: how much time it took to build qt4-x11 on armel?
<Riddell> hrw: he said 12 hours with icecc
<hrw> thx
<hanthana> kubuntu use debian installer or some thing else?
<freeflying> hanthana, depends on which image you mean, alternative does, desktop use ubiquity
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> hanthana: welcome along
<Riddell> hanthana: debian-installer on alternate as freeflying says, desktop uses ubiquity which uses strings from debian-installer and some from itself
<hanthana> freeflying: Riddell : I am approching Kubuntu Desktop edition
 * hanthana asked same question from #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel. my bad
<Riddell> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubiquity is the key
<hanthana> Riddell: don't you guys use Debian Installer at all?
<Riddell> hanthana: yes, on the alternate CDs, but it's more normal for people to use the desktop CDs which use Ubiquity (which as I say use strings from debian installer)
<hanthana> Riddell: as we approach desktop edition i can leave Debian installer , and work on Ubiquity
 * hanthana is more interested on offiline l10n with lokalizer instead of launchpad/transifex
<Riddell> hanthana: it needs both, most of Ubiquity's strings are from Debian Installer
<hanthana> Riddell: its mean we can inherits my debian translation work?
<Riddell> hanthana: yes
<hanthana> cool
<ScottK> hrw: 23 1/2 hours with one smarttop.  12 with three using icecc.
<hrw> thx
<ScottK> Or ~1 hour to FTBFS with the current gcc, but that's a separate issue.
<CIA-42> [apturl] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101118122415-f1qonsl56yudy951 * debian/ (changelog control) Make apturl-kde explicity depend on python-qt4 and python-kde4
<Sput> ScottK: so the current gcc optimizes compile time!
<shadeslayer> ulysses: pong
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I tried to upgrade to kde 4.5.3 on lucid, but aptitue wanted to remove much thing, like kdebase-workspace, kdebase-workspace-bin, plasma-widget-smooth-tasks, etc
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> ulysses: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> dont use aptitude for such stuff
<ulysses> ah
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> i have no idea why aptitude and apt behave so differently :P
<ulysses> ok, I'll try it
<ulysses> apt-get wants to upgrade packages too:P
<ulysses> freespacenotifier kbluetooth kdebase-plasma kdepimlibs-data knm-runtime ktorrent libkfontinst4 libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasmaclock4 libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libqt4-assistant libqt4-multimedia libsolidcontrol4 libtaskmanager4 libweather-ion4 network-manager-kde plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> ulysses: just make sure it doesnt remove important stuff
<ulysses> plasma-widget-smooth-tasks is important for me:P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> ulysses: its not removing that is it?
<ulysses> these packagaes will be removed, if I hit the 'y'
<shadeslayer> what...
<shadeslayer> ulysses: are you upgrading from 4.4?
<ulysses> yeap, it's lucid
<shadeslayer> ah clean lucid
<shadeslayer> even more win
<shadeslayer> ulysses: pastebin apt-get dist-upgrade output
<shadeslayer> and afaik thats all good
<shadeslayer> but pastebin the output and i can advise only then
<ulysses> http://pastebin.com/xVcMq0ed
<shadeslayer> hold on
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198444 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Fix a crash that occurred if you were making the ApplicationView paint() right before reloading the backend
<shadeslayer> why does it want to remove kbluetooth
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> ulysses: im pretty sure youll have to let go of plasma-widget-smooth tasks
<ulysses> :'(
<shadeslayer> there was a reason behind it.... cant remember
<shadeslayer> but this was a complaint :P ....
<shadeslayer> ah
<JontheEchidna> is this backports?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: i can fix that hold on
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: thats a clean install upgrading from KDE 4.4 in lucid to KDE 4.5.3 
<shadeslayer> its in staging
<shadeslayer> ulysses: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+sourcepub/1263164/+listing-archive-extra
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any idea why it wants to remove kdebluetooth?
<JontheEchidna> right, the lucid backports need the library name changes that we got in the debian merge reverted
<JontheEchidna> e.g. libfoo4a back to lib4 in lucid
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ulysses: you shall get your plasmoid back, dont worry :D
<ulysses> :)
<shadeslayer> but why does it want to remove kdebluetooth
<ulysses> kde 4.5 uses bluedevil, no?
<JontheEchidna> kdebluetooth uses libs from kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so that upgrade looks fine?
<shadeslayer> i was just a bit unsure about kdebluetooth
<JontheEchidna> no, the library rename changes need to be reverted back to what they were in lucid
<shadeslayer> um... why?
<JontheEchidna> ...because it causes things like kdebluetooth and plasmoids to be removed
<shadeslayer> but afaik the same names were used for KDE 4.5.2
<shadeslayer> and the plasmoids are fixed in the backports PPA
<JontheEchidna> right, the 4.5.2 packgaes are messed up too
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<JontheEchidna> 4.5.3 can't go to lucid-updates like that
<shadeslayer> im not putting it there
<shadeslayer> and it wont get into lucid updates
<Tm_T> how so?
<shadeslayer> since the new policy says we can only do 4.4.x releases
<shadeslayer> ( for lucid )
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy <<
<shadeslayer> If approved by the Ubuntu Technical Board, this policy would be implemented starting with KDE 4.4.X in Lucid (already tested and ready for -proposed).
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I forgot that we weren't on 4.4 anymore
<shadeslayer> heh :P
 * Tm_T keeps getting confused with KDE release numbers
<JontheEchidna> anyways, there must have been some changes with the natty merges that changed some lib from 4a-4b
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so id like to keep the maverick packaging
<shadeslayer> 99% of it is the same as the maverick kde 4.5.3 packaging
<JontheEchidna> which is why we're still getting removals even after rebuilding all those apps
<shadeslayer> actually.... theres no kdebluetooth in the PPA
<shadeslayer> so i think i have to do a seprate upload for that
<shadeslayer> ah wait
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+sourcepub/1263167/+listing-archive-extra
<shadeslayer> no need for that as well
<shadeslayer> ill just copy stuff
<shadeslayer> ulysses: wait for 30 mins and so and check again :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: also the part where it says that it wants to remove Qt stuff seems to be fine, since multimedia foo was merged anyways
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> freespacenotifier is one other thing im a bit concerned about
<shadeslayer> idk where that went
<JontheEchidna> it's in kdebase-workspace in 4.5
<JontheEchidna> !info freespacenotifier natty
<ubottu> 'natty' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<JontheEchidna> !info freespacenotifier maverick
<ubottu> Package freespacenotifier does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> right, I think it's in kdebase-workspace-bin in maverick or somesuch, and then debian split it back out. We then got that change in natty
<shadeslayer> yeah https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/freespacenotifier/0.0svn1061317-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> seems it was moved to kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> of all the widgets only plasma-widget-smooth-tasks FTBFS's
<shadeslayer> wait no.. its yawp
<shadeslayer> !find libweather-ion5
<ubottu> Package/file libweather-ion5 does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ill need to update yawp with package from maverick 
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198454 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Move the packageChanged() -> setActionsEnabled() connection to MuonMainWindow for less duplication
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198455 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files) Add the "File" menu to muon-installer
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: when are you moving to Git? :D
<JontheEchidna> iDunno
<ulysses> libktorrent-dev is missing so ktorrent fails to build
<shadeslayer> ulysses: yes, libktorrent needs publishing first
<shadeslayer> im waiting for it to get published ^_^
<shadeslayer> ive also backported a new plasma-widget-yawp 
<shadeslayer> and for some reason my upload was gobbled by all mighty launchpad
<shadeslayer> which seems to have a mind of its own now a days
<ulysses> evil launchpad
<shadeslayer> there we go : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_state=building
<shadeslayer> i still dont have a upload email -.-
<shadeslayer> i hate it when lp gobbles up my email
<Riddell> arguably better than it spewing up e-mail at you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik the find search bugfix is on reviewboard 
<shadeslayer> well... yeah.. i also hate it when it spews rosetta email at me
<shadeslayer> ulysses: try now and pastebin output
<shadeslayer> ( ktorrent is rebuilding now )
<ulysses> http://pastebin.com/7nxHncMa
<shadeslayer> lol... one of the builders is called nannyberry
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/builders/nannyberry
<shadeslayer> looks MUCH better now
<shadeslayer> !find libkfontinst4
<ubottu> Package/file libkfontinst4 does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> !find libkfontinst4 lucid
<ubottu> Found: libkfontinst4
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198458 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (5 files in 3 dirs) Move the software properties launcher action to MuonMainWindow. All MuonMainWindow derivatives will have this action
<shadeslayer> ulysses: upgrade after like ... 20 mins or so, ktorrent will be done till then
<ScottK> apachelogger: More ice cream troubles.  Please see the discussion about which version of gcc I was using in Bug #675347.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675347 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) "volatile int causes inline assembly build failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675347
<ScottK> Sput: Definitely ;-)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't worry about getting tired of email from LP.  It now decides when someone in the opensuse bugzilla marks one bug a duplicate of another bug that is so critical I must be emailed about it.
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> I "solved" that one by unsetting the remote bug watch.
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> Probably not the behavior the designers anticipated.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i haz announcement on kubuntu.org? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what for?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: KDE 4.5.3 for lucid... as soon as ulysses confirms its working and we copy it over to the backports ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm doing the upgrade now
<Riddell> almost downloaded
<shadeslayer> oohh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i copied over some more packages.... you should update and upgrade :D
<shadeslayer> kdebluetooth, alot of widgets, ktorrent ...
<shadeslayer> and i tested the stuff in my chroot... install seemed to go fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: testing yourself is necessary but not sufficient before announce, needs a third party to test too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also you say install went fine, did it run?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep, but since i did a install in a clean chroot, i need to verify if the upgrade works too
<shadeslayer> since i did Lucid Base -> Lucid KDE 4.5.3
<shadeslayer> ulysses is testing out a full fledged install :)
<shadeslayer> i wrote to upstream about something related to openssl
<shadeslayer> cant remember which project :P
<shadeslayer> oh skrooge
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Send them our armel patch too.
<shadeslayer> looking into that
<ScottK> Thanks.
<effie_jayx> ScottK: I did the update to wiki entris to netbook and make references to current info regarding plasma-netbook
<Riddell> apachelogger: any objection to me switching to gstreamer for alpha 1?
<apachelogger> nope
<ScottK> effie_jayx: I'm subscribed to the page.  I saw that. Thank you.  Very helpful.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you get my note abou the ice cream?
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> Cool.
 * apachelogger is busy with calculus right now
<ScottK> Gonna fix it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: works for me on the important stuff, compositing turned on with the music and videos I have lying around on my hard disk, DVD menus don't work of course, so i think we should solicit larger feedback to see what happens
<Riddell> rdieter: am I right in thinking Fedora uses phonon gstreamer?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a branch with dvdmenu support
<apachelogger> just needs polish
<Riddell> apachelogger: a branch of phonon?
<apachelogger> ScottK: once I found out what there is to fix
<shadeslayer> ulysses: upgrade is a go! :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: a git phonon branch, yes
 * ulysses crosses fingers
 * shadeslayer holds on to ulysses
<rdieter> Riddell: not by default, no (still xine)
<rdieter> Riddell: but we do ship/install it by default
<shadeslayer> ScottK: patch forwarded :)
<ScottK> THanks.
<Riddell> jefferai: how much would amarok eat us if we switched to phonon gstreamer?
<jefferai> would amarok eat you?
<jefferai> what's the impetus to switch to phonon gstreamer?
<Riddell> jefferai: qtwebkit is using qtmultimediakit which uses gstreamer
<jefferai> OK, and?
<jefferai> qtmultimediakit != phonon
<Riddell> our CD has limited space and getting libraries off which perform duplicate functions is very preferable
<shadeslayer> why are we bringing more g* stuff onto the CD :(
<shadeslayer> oh... the libs are there? .... 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just because it begins with a g doesn't make it gnome
<apachelogger> to more x* stuff off the cd
<jefferai> Riddell: I think the question is really how buggy phonon gstreamer is
<jefferai> my impression is -- very
<jefferai> but, ask in the amarok dev channel
<jefferai> others know more about it than I do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems world domination is nearer http://design.canonical.com/2010/11/the-monospace-is-coming/
<ScottK> Fortunately we have an active Phonon maintainer here.
<jefferai> ScottK: who?
<shadeslayer> hehehe....
<ScottK> jefferai: apachelogger.
<jefferai> he works on phonon?
<ScottK> (it's actually a bit of an inside joke - sorry)
<ScottK> Not when he can avoid it.
 * apachelogger is second in command for some obscure reason
<jefferai> shadeslayer: why did Canonical feel the need to come up with yet another monospace font?
<jefferai> there are already plenty of good alternatives to Courier
<jefferai> it just makes them look silly
<jefferai> "Courier sucks so we made our own" -- "Umm...why were you using Courier?"
<shadeslayer> jefferai: another one? afaik thats the only Ubuntu Monospace font
<Riddell> jefferai: to fit in with the rest of our desktop 
<jefferai> Yes
<jefferai> Ubuntu Monospace
<jefferai> As opposed to many other existing fonts
<shadeslayer> ( from the Ubuntu Font Family )
<Riddell> jefferai: we don't use courier at the momeny we use deja
<jefferai> Riddell: the blog post compares to Courier
<shadeslayer> like Riddell said.... fits with the overall look
<jefferai> it doesnt' talk about deja
<jefferai> how does it fit with the overall look?
 * apachelogger almost got a beating yesterday because people feel that the ubuntu font in 10.10 is the ugly
<jefferai> how would deja or inconsolata and so on *not* fit?
<Riddell> jefferai: I think that's just the reference font many font people use for monospace
<jefferai> but it's a silly comparison because it's not even the font Ubuntu was using!
<jefferai> Riddell: word back so far is that phonon gstreamer works pretty well except it won't do any last.fm streaming
<jefferai> so last.fm will be broken for all Amarok users
<ulysses> Qt: 4.7.0
<ulysses> KDE Development Platform: 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3)
<jefferai> on Kubuntu
<Riddell> jefferai: mm that's interesting
<Riddell> jefferai: of course last.fm doesn't work for me anyway but that's something to do with money
 * shadeslayer hugs ulysses
<shadeslayer> ulysses: fire up some apps and see if you can use them
<shadeslayer> report any funny™ behaviour
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news from your side? :)
<ulysses> there isn' preview in the Box switching when switching windows
<jefferai> Riddell: nobody really has the time or energy or money to fix up the gstreamer backend since Qt didn't hold to their promise of keeping it maintained
<shadeslayer> ulysses: possibly go and checkout system settings
<jefferai> the best backend that we've found is phonon-vlc
<jefferai> the newest versions (there will be a new release soon) has been working very well for three days nonstop for markey
<shadeslayer> jefferai: erm.. phonon-vlc causes amarok to crash when it exits
<shadeslayer> and theres a bug report with about ~10 backtraces attached to it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: all installed, about to run it
<jefferai> markey: ^
<jefferai> any insight?
<shadeslayer> kewl :)
<jefferai> shadeslayer: it's probably fixed in newer code
<jefferai> but let's see if markey knows
<shadeslayer> im lookning as well
<shadeslayer> kde bug 240001
<ubottu> KDE bug 240001 in VLC backend "Amarok crashes with phonon-vlc backend (XrmDestroyDatabase at Xrm c, Pulse related)" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240001
<shadeslayer> so its resolved
<shadeslayer> great!
<shadeslayer> ( i didnt look at it for quite some while, i just remembered it now :P )
<Quintasan_> \o/
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer, yofel: apparently we are stalled with kdebindings until upstream fixes it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: re n900 - what do you want to do with it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bah
<jefferai> shadeslayer: oh -- pulseaudio related
<jefferai> unsurprising
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kubuntu mobile primarily and take qtmultimediakit's only real target platform away and give it to phonon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: quite some people are in favour of the clear button in the URL bar... some not quite for the idea..... its a hot topic on the mailing list, go put your views on it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i might have one then for this
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> hooray hooray
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: w00t :D
<ulysses> silly lokalize, can't load the project, just eat cpu :$
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.5.3 works on lucid!  but funky double panel strangeness http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/lucid.png
<shadeslayer> ah!
<ulysses> I don't have two panel o.O
<shadeslayer> thats something due to plasma and our settings messing stuff up :P
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> happens only in VM's
<shadeslayer> :>
<Riddell> hmm, sounds worrying
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i had the same issue on maverick when i booted it on a VM, but a live ISO ran fine
<Riddell> I also had a crash i policykit but I'll put that down to running in a chroot
<shadeslayer> no ideas on that one
<ulysses> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/lucid.png
<shadeslayer> ulysses: any polkit crashes?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: nothing
<Nightrose> apachelogger: poke me again about it next week and we'll figure something out
<shadeslayer> ulysses: same thing with firefox?
<Nightrose> too tired atm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :*
<ulysses> shadeslayer: same with konsole too
<shadeslayer> i also need to poke rbelem about getting kubuntu mobile for other phones and such
<shadeslayer> ulysses: possibly turn on Highlight window in system settings?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: damn it.... now i cant stop thinking about the N900
<shadeslayer> my mind was made up about the HTC Desire
<ulysses> shadeslayer: it's on
<shadeslayer> ok hold on...looking
<ulysses> I turn Box Switch out, it is very slooooooooow
<shadeslayer> ulysses: did you try re adding the widget?
<shadeslayer> :P
<ulysses> ah, Lokalize's second start was faster
<shadeslayer> ( i know its lame, but still worth a try )
<ulysses> doesn't help
<shadeslayer> no idea :(
<ulysses> I'll just turn out:p
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198469 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Add an install/remove button inside the app details widget
<JontheEchidna> whee http://imgur.com/pGm7d
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's new?
<JontheEchidna> install/remove button
<JontheEchidna> also forward/back are now toolbar buttons
<JontheEchidna> so now you can install apps from both the package list and the application details widget
<JontheEchidna> I do wonder what that black ring surrounding amarok's icon is: http://imgur.com/OL6A0
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you have thoughts on 4.5.5 for -proposed?
<JontheEchidna> doesn't appear in the details view: http://imgur.com/UCarU
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: we just need to make sure that none of the library renames debian did in 4.4 that we merged during natty don't get applied to the packages for maverick-proposed
<shadeslayer> whoa
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Right.  We need to start with lucid and 4.4 though I think.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sorry, I meant 4.4.5.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<ScottK> I think for 4.5.3 and maverick it's a bit soon.
<JontheEchidna> same goes for lucid, except one KDE release cycle back. iirc we had this issue then, too
<JontheEchidna> where we miss an ABI break, debian catches it/renames their packages, then when we merge for ubuntu+1 we pick up the new names
<JontheEchidna> we then make packages for KDE 4.x+1, backport to ubuntu-1, and the new names stay for some reason
<JontheEchidna> a bit of a mess
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we have at least a work around for the Qt arm build failure.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh?
<ScottK> += -fno-strict-volatile-bitfields
<ScottK> I've no idea what it does, but it gets past where it was failing.
<ScottK> I'll work it into a proper patch and upload it.
<ScottK> Riddell: The comment for debian/patches/89_powerpc_opts.diff says "Not needed long-term as the relevant g++ bug is fixed in GCC 4.4."  Perhaps I should drop this patch.
<Riddell> ScottK: in qt?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I'm consulting your patch review mail now
<Riddell> ScottK: it's a debian patch, plenty of their patches can be dropped but we don't because we may as well stay in line with debian
<Riddell> hopefully fabo will consult my patch review e-mail :)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  The thing is it have to modify that patch now due to this new one.  Modify it or drop it?
<ScottK> I've actually got the change done, so it's the same effort either way.
<Riddell> then keep it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so moveing packages from staging to backports?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i cant right now, im off to study :P
<shadeslayer> maybe tommorow?
<shadeslayer> or if you want to do it :)
<Riddell> no you study and do it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> cya tmmrw then :)
<ScottK> Actually I don't have to change it.
<ScottK> (silly me, new patch is only for armel)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: could you take a look at the commit I just made to kubuntu-notification-helper for gstreamer and let me know if I can upload
<JontheEchidna> I think the strings could be way less scary, but on a technical basis the commit is sound.
<Riddell> I couldn't think of a less scary way to put it
<Riddell> I agree bad and ugly and gstreamer are scary
<JontheEchidna> Should be good to upload.
<JontheEchidna> we'll just have to think of something later :)
<JontheEchidna> gotta get to class; be back in ~an hour
<JontheEchidna> well, an hour and a half more likely
<ScottK> OK.  Qt uploaded.  We'll know tomorrow if it worked.
<yofel> o/
<yofel> Quintasan: meh, leave it then, we've got other stuff left to do anyway
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Re perl and the icecc stuff, if you could make a patch to kdescr-build that would shell out right as it's about to start to build and print the results of "which g++" to stdout, that might reveal something.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: i was thinking something along those lines... i was going to output to a log so i could view it.
<ScottK> OK.
<ulysses> shadeslayer: amarok crashes all the time if I want to play something (mp3 or internet stream)
<shadeslayer> markey: ^^ KDE 4.5.3 and Qt 4.7 on lucid
<shadeslayer> ulysses: please check any bug reports on bugs.kde.org with help of crash assistant that pops up
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you rebuild  amarok?
<ulysses> it's from lucid/main, not from the staging ppa
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> That would be why it crashes.
<ScottK> You'll need to build it in the PPA against 4.5.
<shadeslayer> ill do that
<shadeslayer> copied over builds.. should be building shortly
<DarkwingDuck> oh... heads up. GreyGeek saw the posts for my call and wants to help with documentation
<DarkwingDuck> also, apachelogger ping
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like I may have touched the wrong qmake bits with my patch (since arm still FTBFS, just later on with the same error).  Would you please have a look.
 * Quintasan_Droid made a cheesecake
 * Quintasan_Droid cant wait to eat it
<DarkwingDuck> Hey GreyGeek 
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Pingie
<GreyGeek> Hi
 * dasKreech takes a fork that goes alllllll the way across the room and eats up Quintasan_Droid's cheesecake. He eats it up!
<dasKreech> hi GreyGeek
<GreyGeek> Howdy!
<DarkwingDuck> GreyGeek: You have any DocBook or XML expierence?
<dasKreech> nixternal: ping 
<GreyGeek> Nope.  Mostly C++ with QT4 development...
<dasKreech> documentation talk :)
<GreyGeek> BUT, I can learn!  :-)
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome... You have C++ and QT4 as well? 
<GreyGeek> and PostgreSQL work
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, Riddell ScottK ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<GreyGeek> What do you want me to begin documenting first?
<DarkwingDuck> You now how to use BZR?
<DarkwingDuck> *know
<GreyGeek> the version control system?  Love IT!
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome, 
<DarkwingDuck> gimme just a sec.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198514 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationViewWidget.cpp Not reporting download size in our confirmation box anymore
<debfx> ScottK: maybe try adding it to src/qbase.pri
<debfx> but isn't the flag required for all packages that use qt?
<Quintasan> yofel: the problem is, we can't do other stuff without kdebindings I'm afraid
<yofel> Quintasan: well, some of it sould work, only the python stuff should be broken, but iirc PyKDE isn't on the REQUIRED list anywhere, just a lot will be missing
<Quintasan> That's what I wanted to avoid :P
<Quintasan> what, the, heck is going on with my ubuntu install
<yofel> well, I'll do kdenetwork over the weekend anyway, currently you can login, but that's about all you *can* do with what we have
<DarkwingDuck> oh yeesh... mavrick branch takes for freaking ever to branch
 * Quintasan has to reboot every few hours to have a working computer
<Quintasan> duuno why
<Quintasan> brb
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> I have totally no idea what causes it,
<Quintasan> At times, launching Konsole takes up to 7 seconds
<yofel> where's it hanging? cpu/hdd_io/memory_io ?
<Quintasan> I have no idea
<Quintasan> but it seems like hdd_io
<yofel> odd
<Quintasan> cause desktop effects still work fast, and *sometimes* I can easily alt+tab through the windows
<DarkwingDuck> anyone seen apachelogger today?
<JontheEchidna> DarkwingDuck: about 4 hours ago, yeah
<DarkwingDuck> thanks JontheEchidna 
<trichard> hey, i know this probably doesn't belong here, but does anyone know why this example seems to leek memory? http://pastebin.com/tA6HWW35
<trichard> when the process get's to a.exec() it still uses 50MB according to top
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198520 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Undo the marked change if the user either fails to gain authorization or cancels at the authorization screen. This prevents the canceled operation for being done when another application is installed
<JontheEchidna> trichard: If I understand this, you are creating a list of pointers to images, then for each of those items you create a pointer that points to a new image, but right afterwards change what the pointer points to, leaving the recently-created one hanging
<JontheEchidna> image = queue.dequeue(); <- this changes what *image points to, but the thing that it was previously pointed to is still hanging around in memory, forever alone
<trichard> JontheEchidna: If i run exactly the same codesnippet on windows the memory usage drops to 5MB again (correctly)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so if any app uses Qt/KDE ... itll have to get rebuilt against the new packages?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<shadeslayer> or is it application specific?
<JontheEchidna> oh, but you are adding the new image to the queue, so it should always delete any new ones made
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<trichard> JontheEchidna: cvReleaseImage() releases the memory that's behind the pointer
<trichard> JontheEchidna: Another strange thing is that it runs fine on my laptop but malfunctions on my desktop
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Should be only some of them.
<ScottK> Qt only should be fine
<JontheEchidna> well, I'm stumped then. new images are always added to the queue, and that loop ensures that all images are free'd before it exits. In theory it should work...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> KDE that only uses kdelibs should also be fine.
<trichard> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/CG9jyY1U could you maybe try this example, it does the same for me
<trichard> (it's the same without opencv)
<shadeslayer> so its everything else that could cause a issue
<shadeslayer> ulysses: did the rebuild fix your issue?
<trichard> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/GNGrNfl.html see this screenshot
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I didn't updated yet
<shadeslayer> ohk
<JontheEchidna> trichard: hmm, seems fine here on my laptop: http://imgur.com/cLq9C
<trichard> JontheEchidna: I see the same on my laptop but my desktop shows otherwise
<trichard> i have a real world app that does much like this but then in a useful way, after a while it starts consuming over 600MB while it shouldn't consume more then 200MB
<JontheEchidna> anything differing between the two? (64 bit vs 32? Different Qt versions? Different linux versions?)
<trichard> both 64 bit kubuntu 10.10
<trichard> i don't think Qt has much to do with this
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't think that 32 vs 64 bit would either, but you gotta cover your bases ;-)
<trichard> Qt is at version 4.7.0 here
<trichard> another strange thing is that when i remove the second for loop (which probably allocates memory on freed space again) the memory is released on my pc too
<trichard> and when i add some qDebug() lines the memory is released as well
<trichard> i'm clueless actually
<JontheEchidna> afraid I'm clueless too :(
<trichard> should i report this as a bug somewhere or .. ?
<dantti> trichard: iirc linux did not release memory if not needed which does not happen with windows
<trichard> dantti: so there's no way to actually know how much memory a process uses?
<dantti> trichard: i think valgrind might help you
<trichard> dantti: I'll take a look, massif looks promising :)
<apparle> is there a channel for wubi? kubuntu install via wubi is not working. I am dropped to intrafms
<ScottK> apparle: #ubuntu-installer I believe
<trichard> dantti: Too bad massif is this slow :s
<dantti> hehe
<trichard> it does show my memory usage correctly though
<dantti> trichard: right, so I think I was right :P
<starcraftman> apachelogger: in belated response to somewhat old question, nope, no packaging experience... yet :)
<starcraftman> hi jjesse :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-19
<apachelogger> starcraftman: needs to be changed I suppose :D
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: why is spec review not on the meeting agenda?
<apachelogger> or is it hiding behind the todo list review?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Because you didn't write it there?
 * apachelogger is not much of a writer
<starcraftman> apachelogger: aye, this weekend when I get some free time will see what can be done. Also gotta do that coop report too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh well, since we only have one proper spec...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Need to decide about translations based on the information gathered at UDS and then add appropriate items to the TODO.
<ScottK> There is a spec for this.
<ScottK> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-kubuntu-n-translations
<apachelogger> not linked on the UDSNatty page
<apachelogger> or sleepy eye syndrom is taking over again
<ScottK> Would you please fix it.
<jussi> gmorning all
<shadeslayer> ulysses: can you try installing krdc and see if it works with 4.5.3 and Qt 4.7?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i start moving stuff from Staging to backports
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> okies
<ulysses> shadeslayer: krdc installed
<shadeslayer> ulysses: does it start?
<shadeslayer> and im moving stuff to backports PPA :)
<shadeslayer> right now LP is going kaboom if i copy 2 packages
<ulysses> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> someday
<shadeslayer> launchpad will work
<shadeslayer> someday....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: timeouts when copying?
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> with just one package at a time
<ulysses> amarok won't start either…
<shadeslayer> ulysses: wha...
<shadeslayer> didnt you get a update?
<ulysses> this is after update
<shadeslayer> so it just doesnt start?
<ulysses> the console output: http://pastebin.com/MQwBE0NL
<shadeslayer> thats it? 0_o
<shadeslayer> ulysses: try : amarok -d
<ulysses> same output
<ulysses> i think i need amarok-dbg :P
<shadeslayer> markey: ^^
<shadeslayer> ive copied all the stuff.....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> backports also has KDE PIM 4.4.7
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now you need to test it again before announcing
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mistakes can be made in the copying
<shadeslayer> right
<markey> sec please
<markey> busy
<markey> "amarok --debug --nofork"
<markey> ^
<ulysses> http://pastebin.com/x5tWWT0K
<markey> useless...
<markey> install amarok-dgb
<markey> then: "gdb amarok"
<markey> then: "run --nofork"
<markey> ...wait for crash
<markey> then: "thread apply all bt"
<markey> and pastebin it
<markey> s/dgb/dbg
<ulysses> this was it
<ulysses> no crash because Amarok doesn't start
<shadeslayer> kaboom
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any ideas on this ^^
<shadeslayer> oh.. seems amarok tries to send signals but theyre not found
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on what?
<shadeslayer> amarok not starting
<Riddell> shadeslayer: with 4.5.3 on lucid?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> dunno, let me test
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ulysses: till then try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<ulysses> it does nothing
 * shadeslayer installs kde-full to test
<shadeslayer> this will take a hour and half atleast :)
 * Riddell adds kpat and phonon-backend-gstreamer to the CD
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what happened to the upload of this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-oxygen
<shadeslayer> lp gobbled it up :>
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: We really wanted this: http://gitorious.org/oxygen-gtk plus that one doesn't have a proper copying file
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's the difference?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: copying file?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oxygen-gtk is made by the guy who coded the Qt theme, and is better than the other one
<JontheEchidna> and the other one lacks a COPYING.LIB file for the LGPL
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats the one i showed you
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so you plan to package that at some point?
<shadeslayer> the one JontheEchidna is mentioning is the one that was running on my system
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll try to do it later today
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> firefox crashes with the old style when I open properties so hopefully this one will be better :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on the amarok thingy?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just ran it, works fine
<shadeslayer> ulysses: ^_^
<shadeslayer> its just you :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that was testing from backports PPA too so it's good to go as far as I'm concerned
<shadeslayer> oooog
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> well.. i have 5 mins left of kde-full download 
<shadeslayer> i think we should let that run ^_^
<Riddell> yes, do
<Riddell> never take my word for it, always check yourself too
<Riddell> and vice versa
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: ogra just re-uploaded the no-neon SRU for Qt.  Given runtime detection is broken (and apparently non-trivial to fix), I think I have a hard time arguing with this.  He did promise to put a neon version in a public PPA somewhere.
<ScottK> rbelem: ^^^
<Riddell> yeah, seems we'll lose on that one 
<Riddell> has the runtime detection issue been reported upstream?
<ScottK> Thiago's been active on the bug, so he's aware, but I don't know if there's a formal bug report.
<jussi> ScottK: do happen to have an SD image for the efika/pegatron you could share?  Im struggling to get something that works :/ its frustrating.
<ScottK> jussi: No.  Mine are still running the Karmic kernel they came with.
<jussi> ScottK: that would still be better than  the jaunty I have... :/
<ScottK> jussi: I suspect at least part of your problem is that what you have isn't exactly the same as Efika.
<jussi> ScottK: perhaps. 
<ScottK> What I have is the same as what's on their web site.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: everything fine at my end :)
<ulysses> shadeslayer: :(
<shadeslayer> ulysses: possibly markey can help
<shadeslayer> but no idea why it doesnt start....
<shadeslayer> try removing the amarok config file from .kde/share/config
<shadeslayer> thats all i can think of
<ulysses> I removed ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok too, now it starts
<ulysses> It works now fine.
<ulysses> now back to hupnp, I have a lot of things to fix:P
<shadeslayer> :P
<ScottK> Riddell: qmake is kicking my behind.  I got the proper CXXFLAG to pass to work around the GCC issue, but it looks to me like QMAKE_CXXFLAGS is getting stomped on during the build as the added flag is there and then goes away.
<ScottK> Riddell: It happens right about the same time "QMAKE_CXXFLAGS *= -mfpu=neon" gets referenced in src/corelib/corelib.pro
<ScottK> Does anyone know what the difference between += and *= is?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges | Meeting today 16:00UTC
<markey> qmake rocks, doesn't it?
<markey> it rocks so much, I want to strangle it
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't even know how to find a reference for the qmake language to answer that
<ScottK> Riddell: I hunted through the online docs and couldn't find anything.
<Riddell> let's ask in #kde-devel
<Riddell> ScottK: what is the right flat?
<Riddell> flag
<ScottK> -fno-strict-volatile-bitfields
<ScottK> Riddell: In my patch, I added it in mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf to QMAKE_CFLAGS and QMAKE_CXXFLAGS and it appears in the build log and then vanishes.
<ScottK> In the mean time, I tried changing that to += and restarted the build to see what happens.
<ScottK> I have to start over, so it'll be a bit before I know if it matters.
<ulysses> apachelogger: how can I resolve the copyright issue? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8693
<Riddell> ulysses: grep the source for copyright statements and put those into debian/copyright
<Riddell> steveire: what's the state of Kontact Mobile?  Does it run on normal linux distros?  should we be packaging it for kubuntu mobile?
<ulysses> Riddell: something like? http://pastebin.com/yFVqj0yq
<steveire> Riddell: We develop it on normal linux distros. It is desinged for touch interfaces though, not a mouse
<Riddell> ulysses: that looks good
<Riddell> steveire: where are the sources?
<steveire> There is work going on right now in #kde-mobile towards getting it on meego
<steveire> Riddell: kdepim/mobile
<steveire> kdepim has to be compiled with DCMAKE_MOBILE_UI or something.
<steveire> Possibly kdepimlibs too
<Riddell> steveire: so when kdepim 4.6 comes out it'll be included in there?
<steveire> There are debian packages in branches/work/komo/debian
<steveire> Probably not built by default in the kdepim tarball.
<steveire> I guess the sources will contain it though, yes
<Riddell> steveire: but we could enable it then if we wanted to include it with kubuntu mobile?  (along with large warnings about tech preview as we do for all kubuntu mobile bits)
<steveire> You could, I think, yes
<steveire> Let me know if you do that and I'll try it out.
<Riddell> steveire: is kdepim getting tagged for KDE SC 4.6 beta 2? (i.e. the tagging that was ment to happen yesterday)
<steveire> We are aiming to release with 4.6, yes.
<steveire> If that didn't happen then I don't know. I'll ask winter.
<Riddell> well it didn't happen for all of KDE SC
<steveire> Oh, I see.
<Riddell> but presumably if a release manager appears then kdepim will be included in that
<steveire> I think so, yes.
<steveire> I'm not sure if anything about that has been communicated to the release team.
<steveire> I'll try to reach winterz and see.
<steveire> Riddell: Is there any specific target HW or hardware form factors for kubuntu mobile?
<Riddell> steveire: not really, it's been running on N900s but mostly it's a base project that someone would need to complete for a given handset
<Riddell> but aye, N900 type devices
<steveire> Ok, so they're touch kinds of things anyway.
<Riddell> yes
<ulysses> Riddell: okay, then two TODOs remained, the get-orig-source target and the splitting of the package to development/library/binary packages
<steveire_> Riddell: [15:35:59] <stephen_laptop> winter: Is kdepim going to be part of the 4.6 beta 2 tagging?
<steveire_> [15:38:55] <winter> sure.  it should be part of the 4.6 beta1 tagging too
<steveire_> [15:39:03] <winter> stephen_laptop: ^
<Riddell> steveire_: mm yes I ment beta 1
 * Riddell hugs agateau for fixing Umbrello
<agateau> Riddell: such a big fix :)
<ScottK> agateau: Do you have any Qt updates this week?  I'm preparing an upload today.
<agateau> ScottK: no
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> agateau: How's upstreaming going?
<agateau> ScottK: not bad, got a first review on irc (by someone outside Nokia)
<ScottK> Cool.
<agateau> ScottK: will update the merge request on monday
<agateau> everybody was busy at meego conf, so not much got done from Nokia side :)
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> intersting
<apachelogger> I have no sound on a dvd
<apachelogger> stupid phonon
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you confirm that dvd playback in dragon does not spit out any audio with phonon-gst?
<Riddell> apachelogger: well I can't get it past the menu, but there's no audio on the menu when I've tried
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> works in totem
<apachelogger> so either phonon is messing up or dragonplayer
<apachelogger> on a slighlty more positive note
<apachelogger> I can watch a dvd in a qgraphisscene ^^
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/test.ogv
<Riddell> steveire_: what is System Settings -> KDE Resources?  and how does it relate to Akonadi and Kontact?
<steveire_> That's the old KResources way to access calendars and contacts, replaced by akonadi
<steveire_> It shouldn't be shown by default in system settings.
<steveire_> In theory there's backwards compatibility guarantees saying we can't just rm it
<apachelogger> Riddell: arent we having a meeting?
<agateau> was about to ask
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> good point
<Riddell> just to clash with the release team meeting too
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> were late arent we
<shadeslayer> where is the meeting?
<shadeslayer> here or #ubuntu-meeting? 
<ScottK> Not in #ubuntu-meeting
<apachelogger> lets just trash the release team meeting
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> council ping, neversfelde, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, ScottK 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lets install rekonq on their machines and see them suffer
<ScottK> Here.
<apachelogger> ahoy ahoy
<neversfelde> here
<Riddell> anyone here for membership?
<neversfelde> just arrive at home, I need 5 min
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’d ask, but I have to hurry
<Riddell> bulldog98: next time then?
<apachelogger> no point in hurrying things through anyway
<Riddell> ScottK wanted to have a review of specs and todo items
<Riddell> ScottK: able to get us started?
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> apachelogger: Where was that page?
<ScottK> Sorry, didn't realize I'd be doing two meetings at once
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<steveire_> Riddell: I may apply for membership soon
<apachelogger> however as we noticed yesterday that page does not link to all specs
<steveire_> How long does that take :)
<apachelogger> and we do not have that many formal specs
<ScottK> I think the only spec that needs some serious discussion is the one about translations.
<apachelogger> steveire_: if the membership is obviously justified it will be around 5 to 10 minutes of grilling so that the council has some fun
<steveire_> But I need to make a better wiki page.
<ScottK> The issues surrounding that one are not just technical, they also have social implications for the community and our relationship with upstream.
<ScottK> We had a discussion with the LP/translations people at UDS.
<ScottK> I think the general consensus is that things have gotten better, but there are still issues.
<ScottK> The main reason for rosetta is to strip per-package translations and put them into per language language packs.
<ScottK> Since for KDE SC we get them that way already, it's not relevant.
<ScottK> As it is, it seems that the way KDE ships translations and the way Rosetta handles them are not well suited to each other and the integration will always be fragile and take up developer time to maintian.
<ScottK> Rosetta offers the ability to continue to improve translations.
<ScottK> This is not an unmitigated good, since most of the people working on translations in Rosetta are not KDE translators and we have had cases of translations being "improved" is a way that is wrong for KDE.
<ScottK> Also, now that we have authority from the tech board to ship KDE point releases in -updates we'll be able to ship updated KDE translations post-release too.
<ScottK> I have asked about being able to lock existing translations for certain packages in Rosetta so that only missing translations could be added.
<ScottK> This would solve some of the problems and the translations/Rosetta people agree this is a valid request, but not a priority for them to implement.
<ScottK> Given all this, we need to decide if we want to keep on doing things the way we have or try shipping KDE translations directly for a cycle and see how it goes.
<ScottK> We seem to have good experience with this from PPA users.
<ScottK> I think that summarizes it.
<ScottK> Does anyone else have any relevant points (I have a preference on this, but I'm trying to be balanced)
<neversfelde> so it is not a big problem to switch back to rosetta, after we tried it without?
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger in particular.
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think we are ~stuck for one cycle, but not for Natty +1.
<neversfelde> k
<ScottK> Of course it depends on when.
<apachelogger> I'm all in favor of using kde-l10n-* for quality reasons
<markey> Riddell: 
<markey> some good news: Phonon-VLC from Git master is rock solid
<apachelogger> There are however concerns.
<markey> from Git Master
<markey> used it for two weeks, not a  single crash (!)
<Riddell> markey: sorry we're in a meeting just now
<markey> consider making it the default backend :)
<markey> ok ok
<apachelogger> Like doing updates becomes incredibly more involving
<ScottK> apachelogger: How so?
<Riddell> shipping kde-l10n-xx directly would mean splitting out documentation, working out how to get kde-l10n-xx not stripped, and coding on the language pack generator to make the language packs depend on the correct kde-l10n-xx
<apachelogger> While with launchpad featured translations it is (somewhat) simple, as the translators just needs to change the string in launchpad and pitti needs to roll new language packs.
<apachelogger> If same was to be done in a kde-l10n setup, someone would have to get the source, unpack it, find the relevant file, change the file, write a changelog entry, create a new source, test the source, upload the source, get it through SRU
<Riddell> but the most imortant thing is I don't thik it would help with the occationally fragile nature of the translations setup since we would still need to keep that for all the other KDE apps and for .desktop files
<apachelogger> so, for us this would mean more work (though of course one can argue that this does not happen that often)
<apachelogger> secondly
<ScottK> I think the major benefit of switching is social.
<ScottK> We are insulated from users finding translations worse than what upstream provides.
<apachelogger> Having a half-kde and half-rosetta setup does not improve the general fragility, as jr already pointed out.
<Riddell> also tangentally relevant is upstream translations have been broken for a cycle and we've had to fix them, they've been shipping the wrong kde pim translations, so it's not like we're the only one to have a record of being problematic with translations
<ScottK> Although this is rarer than it once was, it's a flash point for people.
<apachelogger> It would still mean that we need to maintain the rosetta stuff.
<ScottK> Yes, but I think the work to use KDE translations for KDE SC is a one time effort.
<apachelogger> (To that extent I would also mention that we even would have to maintain the patches if we only used upstream translations for everything KDE, because desktop files of non-KDE apps would still have their translations in the lang-packs...)
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is, still someone would have to do it ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's why shadeslayer is supposed to find more minions, so you have time for complex high level architectural work like this that befits your expertise.
<Riddell> I'd also like to know what languages have been translated in rosetta for kdelibs/base that havn't been translated upstream 
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also had architectural break on the other end of rosetta (export+langpack building), so having less intermediate points where things can break is a good thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are delaying important things
<shadeslayer> wha...
<ScottK> Riddell: One of the problems we have that relates to this is that upstream doesn't ship translations that are less than some percentage complete.
<ScottK> So we may have many languages that are partially and differently translated in both systems.
<Riddell> also worth noting is that rosetta want to do upstream important directory at some point, which means the fragile bit becomes their problem rather than ours
<apachelogger> it is being talked about for like 2 years now
<ScottK> Riddell: I think at that point and when they have the ability to lock certain templates from changes this decision should be revisted.
<Riddell> apachelogger: it has been talked about for like 6 years now, but it might actually happen next year
<ScottK> I don't think we should let what they might do in the future affect what we decide now.
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, yeah, I mean with some sort of plan that makes sense ;)
 * apachelogger agrees with ScottK
<Riddell> as a plus point for ScottK's proposal (which seems to have gone entirely off the topic of spec/todo review) it might mean launchpad not bombarding us with e-mails on every upload
<ScottK> +1000
<apachelogger> if we decided to use kde-l10n and at some point in the future rosetta grew a sensible thing to use for core kde switching would be very trivial
<ScottK> (this is one of the specs)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Around?
<apachelogger> (since the architecture for rosetta, as mentioned earlier, needs to remain existing anyway)
<ScottK> We will also need to deal with strings we add to KDE SC.  I think it's been discussed to patch in one template in kde4libs for that.  This would still be translated in Rosetta as well.
<Riddell> ScottK: are you wanting us to vote on this?
<ScottK> Riddell: I am.
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead and make a proposal to vote on then
<ScottK> I will help implement it if we decide.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Proposal: Switch translations for KDE SC for one cycle (as discussed) to see if it produces a better result and reassess at the next UDS.
<Riddell> how would we review the result?
<ScottK> I think if it presents problems and causes a lot of work, we'll know.
<ScottK> For me, if it gave the users the same experience and I didn't mail bombed by Rosetta, I'd call it a win.
<Riddell> do we know what problems we have in maverick?  the only one I know of the lithuanian plurals one
<ScottK> I think it's difficult to define up front what the exact criteria will be.
<ScottK> I don't know of others.
<ScottK> In lucid I ended up doing a post RC kdepim upload to un "fix" a translation in kdepim.
<ScottK> I think most of the benefits will be social with upstream.
<dpm> I'm not part of the Kubuntu community as a user, and I think you guys should decide, but whichever decision you take, please ask translators on the mailing list
<ScottK> dpm: Do you think I captured the points fairly?
<Riddell> I'm -1 for not reducing the fiddly .pot and .desktop .pot generation and for apparantly not having a current problem to fix and not having an overview of what languages we'd lose because they're in rosetta and not upstream
 * apachelogger notes that langauges being in rosetta and not upstream is a problem right there
<ScottK> I'm +1 for not having to worry about translators in Rosetta changing existing translations.
<dpm> ScottK, yes, although I believe it is quite difficult to review upstream social impact, "before and after". We haven't had complaints on translations for a while, afaik, and I don't think we'd get them after a potential switch, either, unless things would go horribly wrong
<ScottK> dpm: I agree it's not an easy thing to know.
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is but you can't blame rosetta for offering a nicer UI than upstream (of course some people think the opposite is true)
<ScottK> (if we had template locking now, I wouldn't have brought this up)
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger, neversfelde, and JontheEchidna to vote.
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I blame rosetta for not offering a nicer solution than not upstreaming at all
<dpm> so that's one of my concerns, although the biggest one is pretty please, talk to translators and include them in the conversations
<dpm> I can help with that if you guys want
<apachelogger> hmm
<dpm> and just to bring some more info in the discussion, here's the status of LP Translations development right now, for anyone interested:
<dpm> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg05638.html
<apachelogger> +(1/2) since template locking is important, yet not in sight, since upstreaming is important, yet not in sight, since there have been problems ever since rosetta was introduced ... however I am not entirely sure the effort would be worth the time (fortunately enough, unlike rosetta support it does not require constant maintenance)
<apachelogger> also this vote is bound to having translators made well aware of why the decision was made and understand and agree with the reasoning
<JontheEchidna> o/
<neversfelde> I am not sure how to vote, I think I first should have a deeper understanding about this. take it as a 0. If we are 2 : 2 we'll have to wait until I can decide :)
<JontheEchidna> sorry about lateness
<ScottK> dpm: I don't see the template locking on that roadmap.
<apachelogger> (i.e. if they disagree our own arguments probably have not been sound)
<Riddell> ScottK: can you chase up votes from the other council members
<ScottK> Riddell:  I can.
<Riddell> then we'll need to work out what happens if it's obviously split
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> we have it written down somewhere, from some past UDS
<ScottK> apachelogger: Can you take an action to pursue talking with Rosetta and KDE translators?
<ScottK> I'd say we should move on.
<apachelogger> cando
<apachelogger> suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ work for you
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know if the work described in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-dx-n-qt-support is upstreamable?
<ScottK> That's my primary concern with that one.
<Riddell> ScottK: it is upstream
<Riddell> they're the ones who discussed it and will do it
<Riddell> with help from Duncan and his team
<ScottK> Riddell: They being Nokia?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Sounds good then.
<dpm> ScottK, it isn't there, and it is not on sight. To be honest, I believe the problems with modifying translations is no longer as important as it was before. Some years ago most of the translations teams were Open, nowadays there is a policy that they should be moderated. They act as reviewer teams and should not modify upstream strings, and this has improved a lot, apart from the fact that several teams work both upstream and downstream - but granted, 
<dpm> you'll still get some unwanted changes, to be fair. In short, my opinion is that template locking is no longer as relevant as it was before.
<Riddell> so hopefully we'll have nice touch support in Qt 4.8
<dpm> but anyway, just replied for the sake of completeness, please move on :)
<ScottK> Does anyone else have spec questions?
<apachelogger> why did fluffy not get spec'd? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: You didn't assign shadeslayer to write the spec.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ yet more work for you
<ScottK> What was the conclusion on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-kubuntu-n-ubuntu-one ?
 * ScottK missed that one
<Riddell> I think they agreed to have a semi-sane policy for libraries and third party translators
<Riddell> but we'll have to see if they follow it
<ScottK> Is anyone volunteered to work on the project?
<Riddell> I'm being pinged by ubuntu one as we chat about how ubuntu sso should be modularied to allow kde/gnome support in it
<apachelogger> also stuff of ubuntone-kde is salvageable if only someone were to step up and do magic
<Riddell> it'll need a volunteer to get the ubuntu one kde bits complete and nobody has so far volunteered
<ScottK> I think that one should just stay as it is (and not get approved) until there is some movement on actually doing it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you find a time to sit down with padams yet about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-server-n-kolab ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> yes to the above not getting approved
<ScottK> How'd that go?
<ScottK> Ah.
<Riddell> no I've not had a meeting with padams, I'll probably ping him shortly to see if he's going to buy me more pizza
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> OK.  I think that one we should hold off a bit on until we see what upstream support we have.
<ScottK> AFAIK, all the othes are fine.
<Riddell> they'll have their two day testing suite running but I'm not sure what the output of that is or what we do if it shows up problems
<Riddell> any thoughts on the big Todo list? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> needs more assignments
<Riddell> yes but assignments can act as blockers so don't go assiging unless you're sure they'll follow through
<ScottK> Looks fine to me.
<neversfelde> KDE stable release updates policy is done isn't it?
<ScottK> yes
<ScottK> Just need JontheEchidna to upload 4.4.5 to lucid-proposed.
<Riddell> neversfelde: no but it's not needed now we have "(re-)propose to tech board to include updates in -updates, QA'd in PPA first"
<neversfelde> ok
<Riddell> groovy, shall we move on
<Riddell> or do we need to vote on the specs and todo list?
<ScottK> I think we should have a vote.
<Riddell> [VOTE] agree to follow the specs and todo list for Natty https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<Riddell> I'm +1
<JontheEchidna> +1
<ScottK> Proposal: Approve the specs on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty except for Ubuntu One an Kolab.
<neversfelde> +q
<neversfelde> 1
<Riddell> I'm +1 on that too
 * ScottK shouldn't hit enter when scrolled back
<ScottK> +1 except not Ubuntu One and Kolab.
<ScottK> And translations is pending the other vote
<JontheEchidna> +1
<Riddell> apachelogger: still awake?
<neversfelde> +1
<apachelogger> +1
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> the only other agenda item was I put "partitionmanager in Live CD" down since it was proposed on the mailing list
<Riddell> seems a reasonable idea as long as a) we have space and b) it has had lots of testing
<Riddell> we don't currently have space but maybe that'll change
<Riddell> anyone tried it?
<neversfelde> yes, never had a problem
<JontheEchidna> quite a handy tool
<JontheEchidna> as long as we have the space I'm +1
<neversfelde> I used it just a few minutes ago
<neversfelde> yes, if we have space +1
<Riddell> anyone want to file a MIR and add to the seed?
<Riddell> as long as it's known it might come off if we need the space
<Riddell> (along with kpat which I also added today)
<Riddell> I can do it if no immediate volunteers
<Riddell> any other business?
<Riddell> then meeting closed
<Riddell> thanks all
<Riddell> ScottK: get those votes and e-mail the mailing list, I'll chase up our voting rules
<neversfelde> I take the MIR for partitionmanager
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's yours!
<ScottK> I have another question related to packaging/specs.
<ScottK> (sorry, too many meetings_
<ScottK> We have not traditionally shipped a backup too.
<ScottK> too/tool
<ScottK> I recently (for maverick) packaged kbackup and I was wondering if that was something we ought to consider including?
<apachelogger> I wonder why gst's videowidget eats my mouse at some point
<ScottK> Riddell, JontheEchidna, neversfelde, apachelogger, others: Thoughts on a backup tool?
<apachelogger> if it is easy to use and working and if we had space
<apachelogger> ...
<neversfelde> ScottK: I never tested a tool, which I would rely on
<neversfelde> backupmanager :)
<JontheEchidna> what apachelogger said
<ScottK> neversfelde: You are more technical than our target user base.
<neversfelde> yes of course
<ScottK> It seems reasonably easy and functional
<JontheEchidna> !info kbackup
<ubottu> kbackup (source: kbackup): Easy to use backup program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1 (maverick), package size 525 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^well, there it is. easy to use ;-)'
<ScottK> Perhaps people could give it a try and see what they think.
<ScottK> Upstream is reasonably responsive on questions.
<neversfelde> I tested lucky backup a few month ago, it was not very reliable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: :P
 * apachelogger managed to get hover detection to work with dvdmenus in phonon-gst too
<neversfelde> ScottK: sorry, I missed that you were talking about kbackup, thought that this was a general question
<neversfelde> will have a look at it
<ScottK> neversfelde: No problem.
<ScottK> Anything else for the meeting?
<ScottK> Anyone on tap for membership?
<ScottK> Riddell: ENDMEETING?
<neversfelde> [18:24:43] <Riddell> then meeting closed
<neversfelde> :)
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> right.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is there a ppa for daily/weekly kde 4.6 builds for maverick?
<yofel> _Groo_: Project Neon is working on daily builds, but we're not finished yet
<_Groo_> yofel: k yofel tks :)
<yofel> _Groo_: visit us in #project-neon if you have questions, so far we have this: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<_Groo_> yofel: can i use it to replace my default kde packages? or it runs in paralel like amarok neon used to?
<yofel> it's installed in /opt/project-neon you can have it installed at the same time, a warning: the current python-sip upload breaks system pykde in maverick, so you shouldn't use it right now
<ulysses> good, now Choqok crashes
<ScottK> fabo: If you have a moment ... Qt build system is currently not being very friendly with me.  I need to add -fno-strict-volatile-bitfields to CXXFLAGS on armel (to work through a gcc bug we've just acquired from Linaro).  I did it in mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf and it initially works, but somehow dissapears partway through the build.
<ScottK> I was wondering if you might have a suggestion on how I should proceed?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> sorta
<apachelogger> dantti: 
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198846 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (6 files) In-extender progress reporting for installation/removal of applications.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-20
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ping
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198858 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Better sizing policy for the sidebar; horizontal resizing no longer makes the sidebar smaller
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1198859 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWindow.cpp ViewSwitcher.cpp) Oops. Fix the last commit
<maco> Riddell: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4353  <-- really, exciting has a c! i'm not joking!
<CIA-42> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1198876 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add a new workerState() function to the QApt::Backend that returns the last event that the worker reported. (No running worker will return an InvalidEvent)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Pong
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: it will be a couple days on that script.... its hacked together and i keep breaking it trying to do what i need it to
<mfraz74> Can anyone help me with trying to compile Audex? I can't use it on 10.10 due to the change with vorbis-tools
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://np237.livejournal.com/29608.html
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> try this
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is there to try?
<Quintasan> well, you were mumbling that dpkg in pbuilder is slow :P
<apachelogger> dpkg
<apachelogger> *is*
<apachelogger> slow
<apachelogger> because it is moving massive amounts of data
<Quintasan> cause it uses fsync lol
<apachelogger> not because it fsyncs them
<Quintasan> whatever, just try it
 * apachelogger is not gonna try 5% improvement techniques when he has one that promises >50%
<mfraz74> is anyone here using Audex?
 * apachelogger does not even know what that is
<mfraz74> apachelogger: A CD ripping program
<apachelogger> k3b ftw!
 * apachelogger actually uses the audiocd slave but realizes that he probably is one of a few ^^
<mfraz74> does k3b fetch the cover art?
<mfraz74> I'm trying to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audex/+bug/668682
<apachelogger> amarok fetches the cover art
<mfraz74> amarok seems to dislike storing the cover art properly
<apachelogger> define properly
<mfraz74> if i play a track from an album where the cover is missing and then fetch it, if i play a 2nd track the cover is missing again
<mfraz74> This is the error I'm getting from building Audex: audex-0.72b1/utils/upload.h:31: fatal error: KIO/MkdirJob: No such file or directory
 * apachelogger is wondering what  file called upload had to do with cover download
<mfraz74> apachelogger: I've no idea, but it is stopping me from compiling it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is a different story
<apachelogger> supposedly it is only compatible with kde 3
<apachelogger> !find MkdirJob 
<ubottu> Package/file MkdirJob does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> or maybe it jost never existed
<apachelogger> who knows
<mfraz74> it says it is a KDE4 app
<apachelogger> maybe it is too new
<apachelogger> or just buggy
<apachelogger> only one way to find out
<apachelogger> oh dear, my sister is singing again
 * apachelogger closes door and turns up amarok's volume
<debfx> mfraz74: that build failure is fixed in the ubuntu/debian audex package
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/includes/KIO/
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> no such file
 * apachelogger blames all on audex
<mfraz74> debfx: how can i add the patch for vorbis-tools and compile it myself?
<bulldog98> Riddell: Some users of kubuntu-de.org said the translations for German aren’t complete and I have to agree that
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that is a bit vague
<apachelogger> also if it is not complete one probably should do something about it?
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> being native german speaker and all
<apachelogger> :P
<debfx> apachelogger: MkdirJob has been removed in KDE 4.4
<bulldog98> apachelogger: for example the lancelot translations aren’t shiped, but I know it’s 100% translated in German
<apachelogger> debfx: isnt that against kdelibs policy or something?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: because it is pyth0rn I suppose
<apachelogger> interesting
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ?
 * apachelogger got a en_GB lancelot, but no german one
<apachelogger> (translation files that is)
<mfraz74> have removed the line that includes mkdirjob and it seems to be compiling now
<mfraz74> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/ba09c013d6addc8e?fwc=1
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think phonon-gst has problems with streaming in general, not just last.fm
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://www.notmart.org/index.php/BlaBla/Meego_summit_and_Mobile_sprint_ more prototypes we can roll versions for ^^
<apachelogger> !find lancelot.mo
<ubottu> File lancelot.mo found in language-pack-kde-ar-base, language-pack-kde-be-base, language-pack-kde-ca-base, language-pack-kde-cs-base, language-pack-kde-csb-base, language-pack-kde-da-base, language-pack-kde-de-base, language-pack-kde-el-base, language-pack-kde-en-base, language-pack-kde-eo-base (and 43 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lancelot.mo&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there i is
<apachelogger> stupid slocate refused to list my local lancelot.mo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it is completely translated according to launchpad, it is installed, and yet lancelot talks english
<apachelogger> bulldog98: I blam lancelot
<apachelogger> *blame
<bulldog98> apachelogger: me, too. I’ve got language-pack-kde-de-base installed
<apachelogger> just got the po from kde 4.5.1 and compiled it
<apachelogger> now lancelot uses that
<apachelogger> 3658  stat64("/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/lancelot.mo", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=8239, ...}) = 0
<apachelogger> still it is untranslated
<bulldog98> apachelogger: hm I’ll look into that
<mfraz74> I now have a working Audex in Kubuntu 10.10
<ari-tczew> anybody here? o/
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger goes with a knife after glib
<ulysses> exterminate!
<ari-tczew> could someone highlight me? I'm testing integrate konversation with indicator-applet.
<ulysses> hello ari-tczew 
 * apachelogger finds the internal architecture of phonon-gst a bit silly
<ari-tczew> ulysses: It works! thanks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> QtGstreamer todo: Investigate the usage of exceptions
<apachelogger> that surely is a proper Qt library
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im sick... literally ... had to rush the doctor...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: that is one heck of a name
<yofel> I knew that libeatmydata.so existed, but I didn't know that someone actually packaged that...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please announce the KDE 4.5.3 packages for lucid
<ari-tczew> could someone sponsor this one?  bug 676303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676303 in konversation (Ubuntu) "[natty] indicator applet doesn't handle konversation notifications" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676303
<ulysses> Choqok crashes, backtrace: http://pastebin.com/tgAcscDz
<ulysses> probably it needs a rebuild against 4.5 too
<markey> guys
<markey> let me repeat what I said yesterday, when the timing was bad (meeting)
<markey> please do *not* use Phonon-GStreamer in Natty
<markey> use Phonon-VLC from Git Master
<markey> it's much better
<markey> believe you me.
<markey> I've hacked on it, seen the code, and used it
<markey> it's better in all regards
<markey> (and the sound quality is awesome, about twice as good as xine)
<markey> Riddell: ^
<markey> :)
<markey> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> markey: qtwebkit uses gstreamer
<apachelogger> openoffice uses gstreamer
<apachelogger> and we have limited CD space
<markey> that's all nice and dandy
<markey> so, how much space does LibVLC use?
<markey> can you calculate that?
<markey> (also, why on earth would OOo need Gstreamer Oo)
<apachelogger> multimedia in presentations I gather
<markey> so incredibly important ;)
<apachelogger> also with libvlc we first have to do license and security evaluations
<markey> so then, if a user uses that, it could auto-download the gstreamer foo
<markey> for all of the 5 users that need it
<apachelogger> markey: that implies that someone touched the ooo code base
<markey> apachelogger: then please do that. talk to j-b
<markey> he's nice
<markey> (Jim Beam)
<apachelogger> qtwebkit still depends on gstreamer
<markey> anyway, I very much doubt that LibVLC uses much space
<markey> you don't want users complain about a crashing Amarok, I guess?
<markey> that's kinda more important
<shadeslayer> ulysses: does it crash on start or is it a randomn crash?
<shadeslayer> also do check bugs.kde.org
<ulysses> shadeslayer: after refreshing the timeline
<shadeslayer> ulysses: thats a bug in choqok i think
<shadeslayer> it was reported on bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> kde bug 257220
<ubottu> KDE bug 257220 in general "Choqok crashes after timeline refresh" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257220
<shadeslayer> seems like the same backtrace
<shadeslayer> ok so we have 4.6 beta 1 tarbals
<shadeslayer> *tarballs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where di you get the sickness?
<apachelogger> pregnancy?
<shadeslayer> dunno...
<shadeslayer> lol...
<shadeslayer> nope ... change in weather
<Mamarok> Oh crap, this ubuntu-bug stuff makes it impossible to file a bug
<apachelogger> well, if it is sickness in the morning...
<apachelogger> morning sickness one could say
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> aspect is messsed up
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/phonon-qml-native.ogv
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^^^^^
<apachelogger> markey: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 * apachelogger is wondering where sheytan is hiding again
<markey> brb
<apachelogger> better quality http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/phonon-qml-native.avi
<ScottK> apachelogger: If Ubuntu still has meego images it might be nice to have the needed bits to run plasma on them.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Null Project? really? :P
<shadeslayer> bug 677845 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 677845 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kde-devel metapackage is missing in Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677845
<apachelogger> shadeslayer 2>&1 /dev/null
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: the new package is called kde-sc-dev-latest btw
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that just ensures the packages you have are from the latest sc
<apachelogger> Depends: debhelper (>= 7.2.3~), cmake (>= 2.6.3~), automoc (>= 1.0~version-0.9.88), pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.9.1)
<apachelogger> Breaks: kdebase-workspace-dev (<< 4:4.5.1), kdelibs5-dev (<< 4:4.5.1), kdepimlibs5-dev (<< 4:4.5.1), libkdcraw-dev (<< 4:4.5.1), libkexiv2-dev (<< 4:4.5.1), libkipi-dev (<< 4:4.5.1), libmarble-dev (<< 4:4.5.1)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: phonon-gstreamer is broken
<shadeslayer> please do not ship it
<shadeslayer> amarok cannot play mp3's
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We need to see if it's fixable.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should speak to our Phonon maintainer.
 * shadeslayer stares at apachelogger
<apachelogger> roflor
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: amarok does not play anything with phonon-backend-gstreamer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just like dvds, we do not support mp3 playback out of the box :P
<apachelogger> yeah, well, install plugins
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> moar packages? :O
<shadeslayer> im trying to keep my install footprint minimal
<shadeslayer> see phonon-backend-vlc is awesome
<apachelogger> vlc also has plugins -.-
<shadeslayer> yes but i just have the PA one
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: a true point though, we need to port codec magic from xine to gst
<apachelogger> OTOH phonon-gst can handle this stuff internally, since gstreamer emis a signal if it cannot find an appropriate codec
<shadeslayer> for gstreamer i have bad, ugly, and good
<apachelogger> so we could hook phonon-gst up with kpk or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seen this http://is.gd/htf7B ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also im getting a HTC Desire on monday ^_^
<apachelogger> there, now I am having morning sickness
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because of the link?
<apachelogger> because of android
<apachelogger>   if (ip != this->ip) free(ip);
<apachelogger> who wants to guess what ip stands for?
<shadeslayer> instruction pointer?
<shadeslayer> points to next instruction on the stack.......
<Sput> not on the stack :>
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> quite honestly I would not even care if shadeslayer managed to put the instructions on the stack and called the pointer ip
<apachelogger> but this my friends is an instance pointer :P
 * apachelogger cannot crash his amarok
<apachelogger> but I get stutters
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> !find 
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<apachelogger> !find gstreamer-codec-install
<ubottu> Package/file gstreamer-codec-install does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> omg!
<mfraz74> !find gstreamer-nogui
<ubottu> Package/file gstreamer-nogui does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> gstreamer-codec-install is an alternative
<apachelogger> provided by for example gnome-codec-install
<apachelogger> I gather, if we wrote kde-codec-install we would b ethe kings of the world
<apachelogger> or something like that
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've got ice cream working with the older gcc from a logged in pbuilder.  One thing I had to deal with was the ccache binary getting ahead of the icecc binary in my path.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> ccache should go away
<apachelogger> why are you using ccache?
<ScottK> I didn't do anything explicit to get it.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> weird
<ScottK> pbuilder attempts to use it by default, I believe.
<neversfelde> Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!
<neversfelde> grr
<neversfelde> gpg is installed, I cannot discover what is wrong
<neversfelde> debuild -S -sa is not working anymore :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, rdieter: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot96.png
<rdieter> apachelogger: *hugs*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks gnomey ....
<apachelogger> that is gnome though :P
<shadeslayer> wheres my KDialog?
<apachelogger> well, easy enough to replicate
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna do it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Someone should summon the Ninjas to package 4.5.80, don't you think?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it trivial?
<apachelogger> pretty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can it wait till after Wednesday? :)
<shadeslayer> i can do it then
<apachelogger> the app gets called with something like "gstreamer|0.10|My Cool Video Player|Quicktime|decoder-video/quicktime"
<shadeslayer> whut? 
<apachelogger> supposedly the best thing to do is query packagekit for a suiteable package and offer a selection to the user
<apachelogger> then just invoke some configurable app to carry out installation
<shadeslayer> yeah.. like its done with rekonq and amarok
<shadeslayer> show notification > direct to kpk
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> naaaah
<shadeslayer> that is really better imo..
<apachelogger> that is bogus and ugly and gross and everything
<shadeslayer> you want a KDialog?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a window
<apachelogger> no need for a dialog
<shadeslayer> i rather like the notification 
<shadeslayer> ok
 * apachelogger is gonna tell our notificatoin lover about that
<shadeslayer> hehehe :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: note that this is much more precise than notifications
<apachelogger> at the point the codec installer gets called gstreamer already ran into a codec it cannot play
<apachelogger> so at that point it is a blocking issue to the user who wants to play a file
<apachelogger> which means you need to utilize intrusive/blocking means of allowing the user to fix it
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this needs to be patched in amarok? or what?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is an application
<shadeslayer> ah!
<apachelogger> ultimately bundled in with kpackagekit I suppose
<apachelogger> so you should talk to dantii
<shadeslayer> a standalone app?
<shadeslayer> ohj
<shadeslayer> ohk
<apachelogger> because kpk already does half the stuff anyway
<shadeslayer> dantti: ^^^
<dantti> hi
<dantti> apachelogger: shadeslayer not sure I followed, you guys have an app that needs codecs?
<shadeslayer> amarok to be precise...
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> which needs gstreamer codecs to work
<apachelogger> any app that uses gstreamer
<dantti> PackageKit has a session interface to install those things
<apachelogger> dantti: gstreamer can call a helper app to find codecs it does currently not support
<dantti> searchProvide(gstreamer... ) 
<dantti> but I don't recall if I finished the code in aptcc
<dantti> since what the python backend was doing was wrong
<apachelogger> ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: token for example calls this interface in gnome
<dantti> it's the same interface
<dantti> which btw I should write some kde docs pages about that
<dantti> apachelogger: btw I've made some improvements to the kde print tool
<apachelogger> dantti: is it ready for release yet? :D
<dantti> but right now I need to know what to do with ppds.py
<dantti> I could of course transalte that into c++/qt code but I really want to make that file a C lib shared by python-cups and our tool
<apachelogger> so, lets do that then?
<dantti> apachelogger: I sent an email to Tim Waugh, he said that he was thinking on make this file accessible by DBus
<apachelogger> by dbus? :O
<apachelogger> wah?
<dantti> but for Debian or any remote cups that requires auth this will suck
<apachelogger> that sounds like going with a rocket after a fly or soemthing
<dantti> since py cups does not handle auth
<dantti> also if we make this file into a C lib we could patch localhost:631 to use it
<dantti> and maybe even Apple helped to maintain it :P
<dantti> apachelogger: if you want to help, I will really need your help since there is a bunch of stuff I don't understant in python :P
<apachelogger> sure thing
<dantti> apachelogger: http://cyberelk.net/tim/2010/10/26/choosing-the-best-printer-driver/
<dantti> does someone knows why openoffice crashes after the loading banner is gone?
<dantti> it crashes on all my pcs, but a friend with kubuntu 10.10 does not have this problem..
<dantti> it seems to be related to the oxygem theme but I'm not sure
<yofel> dantti: does it give an error in ~/.xsession-errors? or a segfault message in dmesg?
<dantti> yofel: http://pastebin.com/Uy3JT6KR
<dantti> this is console output
<dantti> I have no ~/.xsession-errors
<yofel> I don't know anything about X errors I fear :/
<dantti> oh no I have it :P
<dantti> http://pastebin.com/xxnwsi8C
<dantti> that's why I think it's related to oxygem gtk
<sheytan> Riddell ping and pong and all that stuff
 * sheytan feels no luck to cach Riddell
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<sheytan> come on guys, no one around? :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer: you? :D
<shadeslayer> wha
<sheytan> yeah!
<sheytan> shadeslayer can i have a request ? :D
<shadeslayer> dantti: do you have raster set?
<dantti> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> sheytan: if its trivial :D
<sheytan> looks like i can't cache Riddell, what i'm trying for a long time :D
<shadeslayer> dantti: thats your problem
<dantti> oh no... :(
<shadeslayer> dantti: open office + raster = kaboom
<sheytan> shadeslayer if you cache Riddell, please show him this http://ryrych.pl/null/kubuntu/index.html
<dantti> ok, I'll stick with MS office :P
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<dantti> raster makes my old ibm pc does not seem so old :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: buttons could be more KDE'ish :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer first Riddell need to know that's done :)
<dantti> shadeslayer: isn't there a fix for that?
<sheytan> shadeslayer but please remember to show him that page :)
<sheytan> and thank you :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: just leave him a ping and he will get back
<shadeslayer> also
<sheytan> shadeslayer did many times :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  ^^^^
<shadeslayer> sheytan: apachelogger was waiting for you
<sheytan> pinged him too :D
<shadeslayer> dantti: nopw
<sheytan> shadeslayer i know
<shadeslayer> *nope
<sheytan> no time ;/
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> dantti: someone is supposed to be working on it, not sure who tho
<dantti> shadeslayer: k, thanks... go go koffice :P
<sheytan> having a job is cool but it sucks too :D
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> to both of you :P
<sheytan> anyway, i have to live :D else i couldn't work for kubuntu :D
<dantti> sheytan: btw nice page, but it still misses the smartness of guessing the arch of the user..
<sheytan> dantti: so many things to think about. But i will, i promisse :)
<shadeslayer> hehe ..
<sheytan> and btw: fedora sucks :D
<dantti> hahaha
<sheytan> it's like experimens before the code comes to red hat
<shadeslayer> lol
<dantti> well right now all I can say is that pycups sucks..
<dantti> made by...
 * sheytan doesn't know why, but he thinks that apps in python suck
<dantti> but not their problem py ^^
<dantti> got to go..
<sheytan> dantti: i'll ping y ou when i come out with something :)
<dantti> sheytan: k :)  it might worth a looking at drivers.nvidia.com maybe it's JS to guess the arch
<sheytan> yep, i'll think about it. Maybe i'll come out with something cool :)
<dantti> shadeslayer: now that you told me the problem I know a simple fix :P  QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=native openoffice.org
<shadeslayer> dantti: yeah that can be done as well 
<shadeslayer> but thats just a hack :P
<dantti> hehe well at least it works :P
<shadeslayer> dantti: libreoffice ftw
<shadeslayer> and afaik it works in raster
<dantti> ftw?
<shadeslayer> dantti: for win
<shadeslayer> *for the win
<shadeslayer> and yeah, libreoffice works in raster
<dantti> ah right
<dantti> I'll try it later.. have to go now :P
<dantti> cya
<shadeslayer> cya
 * yofel wonders why nobody here uses memoserv to catch people
 * ScottK started working on preps for 4.6 beta 1.  Doing attica atm.
<JontheEchidna> I've got polkit-qt-1 and polkit-kde-1 from svn packaged, but hopefully tarballs will appear
<ScottK> attica's uploaded to Ninjas.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-21
<cwo_pengen_Gtuan> elite botnet http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<ScottK> Finally got a full build of qt4-x11 4.7.1 on armel (with an older gcc than is current in natty)/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd say go ahead and put the svn snapshot in ninjas. We can update when a tarball appears.
 * ScottK almost has a git snapshot of Soprano done.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: You are actually still awake... wait, what am I saying
<apachelogger> sheytan: pogo
<sheytan> apachelogger hey :)
<sheytan> apachelogger what artwork do you need?
<apachelogger> a new banner for a hardwareish sort of post ^^
<sheytan> Will do it toda, byt a bit later :)
<sheytan> have lots of stuff todo and no time for all
<sheytan> i mean "will do it today, but a bit later" :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://goo.gl/F1mBM
<apachelogger> that is actually an all QML application right there
<sheytan> cool :D
<sheytan> anyway, the buttons and background are too big :)
<sheytan> well, i have to go. Will ping you later :)
<sheytan> in like 4 hours :)
<sheytan> Bye :)
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/251df5a728cf2bcbf264a701110bbb54c1326cdc
<apachelogger> currently doesnt provider feedback when the cursor is over a clickable region (i.e. change the cursor into a pointing hand)
<jussi> hrm, plasma media center does not appear to be in a state where I would put it to the archive - perhaps someone else can test?
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: could you sponsor one patch for konversation? bug 676303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676303 in konversation (Ubuntu) "[natty] indicator applet doesn't handle konversation notifications" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676303
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9794/headerhardware.png
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: done, thanks
<apachelogger> sheytan: thx
<sheytan> apachelogger like it? :)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot97.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: looks good
<sheytan> yep :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pongy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have time to read through a blog post?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> ScottK, sheytan: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/arm-for-kubuntu-and-kde/
<sheytan> apachelogger did  you see the daily builds new page?
<apachelogger> the what? no.
<sheytan> apachelogger http://ryrych.pl/null/kubuntu/index.html
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/89f9e03d38a8a43cfc6b7b3ce94a82e5674dca79
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/100164/diff/
<shadeslayer> screenshots coming up in a few mins
<apachelogger> jussi: I just stumbled upon a mail that indicated that the inability of phonon to be used properly with a qgraphicsview to be a problem for the plasma media center
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, kdebug() without domain is evil
<shadeslayer> domain?
<apachelogger> or do you have one of them old static domains?
<shadeslayer> what?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> s/domain/area
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKDebug.html#a40c55b7ae17e62f18fa5e44349496e33
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/rekonq/snapshot3.png
 * apachelogger is wondering why gobby registers for c++
 * apachelogger also wonders why ooo-writer registers for c++
 * apachelogger also wonders why shadeslayer has both kate and kwrite installed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is wrt reviewboard request?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: this=?
<shadeslayer> kdebug foo
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> overall to rekonq
<apachelogger> interestingly enough kdebugdialog lists rekonq
<shadeslayer> i dont understand one word ^_^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: read the documentation!
<apachelogger> RTFM
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, i cant understand one word there... 
<apachelogger> then again kde does not really have a manual for that sorta thing
<shadeslayer> might be because im functioning at 25 % of my total capacity 
<shadeslayer> gtg... cya
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1199336 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/muon-notifier.notifyrc Clarity++
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: ^
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: thanks
<jussi> apachelogger: right, could you forward it to me? 
<apachelogger> jussi: just found it with google
<apachelogger> was on kde multimedia
<jussi> ahh, ok
<apachelogger> http://old.nabble.com/Re:-Phonon-Gstreamer-backend-in-QGraphicsView-td28359701.html
<jussi> what sort of file is an .xz archive? 
<apachelogger> jussi: lzma compressed
<jussi> apachelogger: how do I unzip it?
<apachelogger> xz is the new lzma
<apachelogger> unxz
<jussi> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> or tar -xf
<jussi> ahh!
<skfin> shadeslayer: You werent on last uy meeting?
<skfin> Wrong channel actually
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Do you still ignore your email?
<jussi> apachelogger: Im going to keep monitoring  plasma media center, but for now its quite borked
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1199356 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (BreadcrumbItemButton.cpp BreadcrumbItemButton.h) Remove duplicate copy of BreadcrumbItemButton that was polluting the .pot with unused strings (From amarok, no less)
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1199357 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/DownloadModel.cpp Some context for the column names
<shadeslayer> skfin: yes... but i wasnt active :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Soprano suffers from dissapearing symbols.
<JontheEchidna> how many, and which ones?
<ScottK> Just a moment.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Diff for the symbols file: http://pastebin.com/tBcm5TrR
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  In related news I got a full build of Qt 4.7.1 on armel with the old gcc, so it builds once gcc is fixed it appears.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is upstream going to accept it (open with)?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: those are all either coming from Qt or are private symbols, so it should be ok. The recent change to linking --as-needed in gcc may explain the Qt symbols going away
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll go ahead and upload that to Ninjas then.
<ScottK> I see there's a newer phonon tarball on ktown.  Do we need that too?
 * ScottK should probably consult the phonon maintainer.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please go ahead and push polkit-qt-1 and polkit-kde-1 to ninjas?  I want to grab them and make sure they build on arm.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: do you have arm devices?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I do.  See apachelogger's blog post on p.u.c.  We also have two that will eventually be for all ubuntu-dev, but they aren't fully set up yet.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: virtual builders?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: No.  Actual porter boxes so people can have direct access to build stuff (and more importantly access to a failed build so they can understand why it failed)
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I thought that it's like shell and developers will got login and password to terminal.
<ScottK> Yes.  
<ari-tczew> nice
<mfraz74_> What happened to the shortcut conflict notification in KDE 4.5.3?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Symbols diff for soprano on amr was slightly different (this is the diff on the diff): http://pastebin.com/QvEzX7Xs
<ScottK> Anything we care about there?
<JontheEchidna> not that I can see
<mfraz74_> The shortcut in Konqueror for closing the active view has changed to ctrl-shift-w which is the same short cut as kopete uses to set away/back
<ScottK> We're about ready for libs then, right?
<ScottK> Anyone doing that (I need to go deal with kids for a while)?
<ScottK>  polkit-qt-1 builds fine on arm, BTW.
<ScottK> Looks like the current Phonon version is adequate.
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK takes a shot at libs
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yes, unless you override that and direct my attention to a mail that I needed to read
<apachelogger> jussi: anything in particular?
<apachelogger> I mean, plasma is broke too, that doesnt stop us from having it as desktop shell :P
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I'll be sending you a possible minion soon.
<apachelogger> ScottK: no new phonon for the time being
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: by email? :O
<apachelogger> mail must be more scalable than I thought ^^
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Aye ;) kmail works.
<apachelogger> is it just me or is my arm post not on p.u.c?
<apachelogger> not on planet kde either
 * apachelogger smells fish
<apachelogger> hm, looks like wordpress.com did not update the feed's overall update time
 * apachelogger broke phonon-gst
<apachelogger> is someone with 10.04 around?
<apachelogger> or even older than that?
<maco> i have a 10.04 laptop somewhere round here
<ulysses> o/
<maco> does your question involve having network access?
<apachelogger> maco: sorta
<maco> then i probably cant help
<apachelogger> I need someone to install phonon-gst and switch to it and try to play a video dvd 
<maco> yeah...i really cant help
<apachelogger> :)
<maco> the dvd drive on that machine is broken, and it doesnt have network access
 * apachelogger fires up his fluffy vm
<ulysses> apachelogger: phonon-backend-gstreaner?
<apachelogger> ulysses: aye
<ulysses> I'll take a dvd
<apachelogger> ulysses: dont forget to switch the backend in systemsetitngs
<ulysses> Dragon Player does nothing
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you also need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ulysses> okay, now I don't know how menu works:P
<apachelogger> it doesnt
<apachelogger> I care about sound
<ulysses> nothing
<apachelogger> does that particular menu even have sound? ^^
<ulysses> no, all channel is at max
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> not good though :S
 * apachelogger needs to find a gstreamer dev to harass
<ulysses> ^^
<Riddell> evening
<ScottK> First whack at kde4libs pushed to bzr.
<ScottK> Fails to build.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535033/
<ScottK> It'd be nice if someone else could take a look.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Good evening.
 * ScottK is out.
<ulysses> almost morning
<ulysses> good night
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-14
<claydoh> lol Quintasan I can email that to you:)
<claydoh> Quintasan: sent
<Riddell> BarkingFish: how did you get korean to work?
<BarkingFish> i managed it once, and now it won't do it.
<BarkingFish> I've got jasonjang from #ubuntu-ko helping me to sort it
<Riddell> what program was it using?
<BarkingFish> I don't know, I had a couple installed, I think it was UIM possibly, looked like it might not have worked at first, but people here saw what I typed
<afiestas_> just saw the white update icon in my parent computers
<afiestas_> and the updater worked well, great job !
<afiestas_> :D
<Riddell> we have a white update icon?
<Riddell> I have a gear with a green circle arror
<afiestas_> Riddell: it was a gear with an arrow I think
<afiestas_> but yes, it was white 
<valorie> I have the gray and white updater icon as well, since 11.10 upgrade
<Riddell> hmm, I feel like I'm missing out
<afiestas_> Riddell: xD
<afiestas_> Riddell: in which timezone are you now ?
<Riddell> afiestas_: I'm in -4
 * Riddell nudges agateau about qt accessiblity
<agateau> Riddell: I am actually on it right now!
<agateau> Riddell: assuming you refer to bug 877358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877358 in qt-at-spi (Ubuntu Precise) "QtAccessibility causes crashes in several applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877358
<Riddell> agateau: you saw my e-mail?
<agateau> Riddell: not yet, what does it say?
<Riddell> agateau: oh it says here is my suggestion http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kde4libs_4.7.2-0ubuntu3.debdiff and do you have a better suggestion?
 * agateau has no mail from Riddell yet
<Riddell> I sent it at the weekend to agateau @kde.org
<agateau> Riddell: ah ok, was looking at my @canonical box
<agateau> Riddell: that's a crude fix, but it should work. Are we sure no Qt-only apps are affected?
<Riddell> I suspect we don't know
<agateau> at least it would be better than our current state I guess
<Riddell> agateau: were you working on a better fix?
<agateau> Riddell: I just started diving into qt-at-spi code, I am at the stage where I landed in the cave and turned on my flashlight to see what is around me
<agateau> Riddell: meaning: far from a fix
<agateau> I have a reliable way to reproduce the crash with Kopete, I am going to try to reduce it to a test program
<agateau> this should help determining if the bug is kde-specific or not
<Riddell> agateau: ok so maybe wait a bit to see if you come up with anything and if not use my workaround?
<agateau> Riddell: sounds like a reasonable plan
<Riddell> hmm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu needs an update for muon
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1345049
<shadeslayer> *click*
<Quintasan_> wendar: ^
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> <3 
<shadeslayer> Here I come chroots
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: more importantly http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19319421&postcount=23
<shadeslayer> something is missing
<shadeslayer> "This device lacks the needed file (bad luck)"
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer's infamous bad luck
<Quintasan> B80?
<Quintasan> So any of 8.6.6.x roms cannot be rooted
<Quintasan> bah
<shadeslayer> B70
<Quintasan> Apparently it will not work with any tf101g as they do not have 'App Backup' functionality
<Quintasan> check for ota or something
<Quintasan> "Ok, just to clear it up you need to have 8.6.5.19 because even though 8.6.5.18 has asus-backup it does not have suid and thus does not work"
<shadeslayer> ooooh
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> updating
<Quintasan> k
 * Quintasan is back to studying geography
<Quintasan> freaking test from map
<shadeslayer> oh boy
<shadeslayer> I remember those
<shadeslayer> *shudder*
<Quintasan> Wish me luck then
<Quintasan> I want a C
<Quintasan> off we go then
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: best of luck
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still around?
<wendar> Quintasan, shadeslayer: whoot!
<shadeslayer> yeah! :D
<shadeslayer> wendar: http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-android/ << ubuntu chroots
<shadeslayer> sadly, I'm downloading at 7 KBps
<shadeslayer> :(
<Daviey> 15:36 < kwmiebach> byobu improved my work so much. cant live without it anymore
<Daviey> 15:39 < kirkland> kwmiebach: that's great to hear :-)
<Daviey> oops
 * jefferai just got some message asking him not to set noisy nicks on away...wtf
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<afiestas> Mmm 
<afiestas> seems that my Mom's laptop after upgrading to 11.10 has apper and muon
<afiestas> apper is the one with the grey-white good looking icon
<afiestas> and muon is using the old one
<afiestas> JontheEchidna any idea why is that?
<bambee> evening
<Riddell> bonsoir bambee 
<yofel> amarok 2.4.90 is up for packaging
<yofel> I won't be able to take a look till tomorrow afternoon
<Riddell> yofel: is that the beta?
<yofel> it is
<Riddell> who can remember where Groo's PPA is?
<Riddell> ah got it
<Mamarok> what is a KDE goodies PPA? I get bug reports from people using that
<Mamarok> Riddell: there have been changes since _Groo_ packaged it
<maco> Mamarok: launchpad search says https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies
<maco> id really like a convention of putting the packager's lp name into their ppa version strings
<maco> so ya know who to blame :)
<Mamarok> maco: thanks, why can't people stop using these PPAs? Seriously, we do already package betas, they really shouldn't use that
<Riddell> Mamarok: I know, I'm just getting the libmygpo-qt from him
<Mamarok> Riddell: ah, OK
<BarkingFish> maco: nobody is to blame. If something goes wrong, everyone pitches in to fix it if they're able :)
<BarkingFish> If you wanna know who packaged it, read the changelog :)
<maco> BarkingFish: referring to PPAs
<maco> unofficial ones
<maco> where someone just grabs a thing and packages it and doesnt provide updates to it
<BarkingFish> you wanna use a ppa, that's on your own head :)
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: nonetheless we get the reports upstream, and that sucks
<maco> BarkingFish: Mamarok was saying she gets bug reports from people using random PPAs
<BarkingFish> then you should be telling people that they should only be using official repos for things if they want help.
<BarkingFish> You don't write the stuff in the PPA, why the heck should you support it? 
<BarkingFish> I agree that it sucks
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: that's what I do, but it is still additional work I would not have if people wouldn't use these
<Mamarok> I have just spend several minutes ona bug report because of that
<BarkingFish> is it worth adding it into your channel topic?
<BarkingFish> "If you're using an unofficial PPA, we don't provide help, so don't ask." ?
<BarkingFish> then again, how many people actually *read* the channel topic? :P
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: nol, b4ecuase there are more distributions around and we can't put everything in the #amarok header
<Mamarok> and it was not a bug report on IRC, read again
<Mamarok> I could seriously live without triaging stuff from unsupported PPAAs in kKDE's bugzilla
<Mamarok> -k
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.
<BarkingFish> Do you want someone who could help you triage or deal with those things? I'm not doing a whole lot at the moment :)
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: not for Amarok, it is pretty well triaged, thank you.But a lot of other KDE parts could need some help in triaging indeed.
<BarkingFish> sure :) I don't mind in the slightest.  I already have an account on KDE's bugzilla, do I need anything doing to it to triage, extra permissions or anything? Or can I just go straight ahead.
<BarkingFish> ?
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: that depends on your Karma, but start triaging, if you can't change bugs, write a comment, the other KDE triagers will see it
<Mamarok> Katrma has to be earned :)
<BarkingFish> Mamarok: I know, I have some on launchpad
<BarkingFish> Mamarok: you might wanna check - https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35/
<BarkingFish> if it looks ok, i'll just get working
<Riddell> UDS blog http://blogs.kde.org/node/4505
<Mamarok> BarkingFish: the bugzilla permissions in KDE have nothing to do with Launchpad Karma, please just start triaging, the others will notice and reward good work :)
<BarkingFish> ok, wasn't sure where you were doing the triage, you mentioned launchpad at the top :)
<BarkingFish> Never mind, I'll just dig in :D
<JontheEchidna> afiestas_: I wasn't aware of the new icon until recently. 1.3 will have the new icon
<JontheEchidna> coincidentally, I'm working on pushing out 1.3 alpha atm
<afiestas_> JontheEchidna: what I'm afraid of is having appe and muon together
<afiestas_> only one of them should be installed afaik
<afiestas_> or at least, only one should check for updates
<JontheEchidna> you can disable either from their respective applications
<JontheEchidna> for apper you click the gear in the top-right and go to the settings page
<JontheEchidna> for muon, open any muon app and go to the app's settings dialog and go to the notifications page
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-15
<Riddell> amarok beta is in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages for amd64 if anyone is able to test
<JontheEchidna> I feel like chicken tonight! http://i.imgur.com/2XGnP.png
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's that?
<JontheEchidna> My chicken pen viewed from my house's balcony in Minecraft
<JontheEchidna> I was up there: http://i.imgur.com/ErcC7.png
<Riddell> computer games must have got tamer since I last played them, I seem to remember they had monsters and guns not chicken pens :)
<jjesse> Riddell you must have been away for a while, minecraft is the hotest thing to play
<JontheEchidna> there are probably monsters down in those caves: http://i.imgur.com/N4gEy.png (also, be careful of the night)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: hey, noticed a weird i18n bug in Muon: "Canonical" is a translatable string... guess what the french translators did... :/
<jussi> Quintasan_: I just had to join and let you know I will be calling you "The doctor" from now on :)
<maxvanceffer> :)
<Riddell> afiestas: Le Canonical?
<afiestas> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> afiestas: 08:39 < agateau> JontheEchidna: hey, noticed a weird i18n bug in Muon: "Canonical" is a translatable string... guess what the  french translators did... :/
<agateau> Riddell: worse: "Canonique"
<afiestas> ah xD
<agateau> Riddell: so the "Canonical Partners" PPA has been translated to "Partenaires canoniques" :(
<agateau> fregl: ping, I am trying to get Orca to read my screen, but it does not like me :( can you help setting it up?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: haha, I guess it needs context then
<agateau> JontheEchidna: definitely :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: something along the lines of "don't translate this word, you moron, unless you do not use a latin language!"
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking something more like: "The name of the repository provided by Canonical, Ltd." ;-)
<agateau> fregl: nevermind, figured it out: I was missing libatk-adaptor => no screen reading for gnome apps (qt apps were working though)
<JontheEchidna_> Hmm, my latest blog post doesn't seem to have aggregated to P.K.O, even though it's properly tagged :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: pushing files to the device takes *ages*
<shadeslayer> Trying to push a 2 GB file using adb is a PITA
<BarkingFish> many things in life are a pain in the ass, shadeslayer - that's what devs are here for, to try and make them less of a pain in the ass :)
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: wendar My kernel doesn't have loopback support so I can't mount the image
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: wendar lilstevie says he is writing a app that will allow you to run ubuntu natively on B70's and B80's
<wendar> shadeslayer: I've got an image that runs on Transformer natively
<shadeslayer> uh .. what
<shadeslayer> wendar: how
<wendar> shadeslayer: but I can't install it without the updated SBK for the B70s and B80s
<wendar> shadeslayer: but, it works on the B60's and earlier
<shadeslayer> ah ... are you refering to lilsteive's post on xda?
<wendar> uses nvflash to write over the install
<shadeslayer> or something else?
<wendar> nay, michael frey experimented with it
<shadeslayer> oh ... interesting
<shadeslayer> wendar: you could ask lilstevie on #ubuntu-arm
<shadeslayer> he probably has the key
<wendar> I think I saw him posting that he didn't want to give it out
<shadeslayer> He could give it to you in private
<shadeslayer> Although he told me they were having issues with the miniloader ... 
<wendar> shadeslayer: ah, yeah, that was mentioned here http://androidroot.mobi/2011/10/03/no-we-havent-given-up-or-yet-another-post-about-the-current-state/
<bambee> evening
<shadeslayer> hi bambee
<bambee> mhhhh "icontasks" is part of kdeplasma-addons-4.8 now, it's a unity-like dock for kde (graphically and compatible with libunity)... interesting... :)
<shadeslayer> bambee: yeah
<shadeslayer> bambee: I'm using it
<bambee> MPRIS compatible!!! MOHAHAHA :D
<bambee> really nice plasmoid
<bambee> shadeslayer: did you test the compatibility with unity ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: a) did you root ur transformer?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> b) why would you use something related to unity? :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it has no loopback kernel module
<bambee> even If I am not fan of unity, that's always interesting to be compatible with it :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's a task manager plasmoid!
<shadeslayer> and it's pretty awesome
<shadeslayer> it's like smooth tasks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How is that relevant to rooting?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: irrelevant to rooting, relevant to mounting the img file on loopback
<Quintasan> Hmm, grab the source and compile a module then?
<Quintasan> Anyways, why on Earth do you need loopback module?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lilstevie says that he's making a app to run ubuntu nativel on B70's and B80's
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: to mount the img file 
<Quintasan> Isn't OLiFE supposed to flash it using nvflash?
<shadeslayer> can't do that yet
<shadeslayer> the miniloader crashes....
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://androidroot.mobi/2011/10/03/no-we-havent-given-up-or-yet-another-post-about-the-current-state/
<Quintasan> lololol
<shadeslayer> Rooting android and flashing ubuntu are 2 different things ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: send him yours :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they have a device :P
<shadeslayer> which is why they released that local exploit
<shadeslayer> s/why/how/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "which is how they released that local exploit"
<Quintasan> Curses, no Ubuntu for you yet
<Quintasan> I am still waiting for the CrOS kernel to get fixed
<Quintasan> No hardware acceleration yet
<shadeslayer> whats the problem with yours
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I bet it's fast enough with low fat
<Quintasan> plus suspend and stuff needs a lot of work
<shadeslayer> what happens if you press the power button? :P
<Quintasan> Turn off pc dialogue window
<Quintasan> if I close the lid when docked it turns off the screen
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<shadeslayer> whoa
<Quintasan> but when I open it up
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it detects the dock as well?
<Quintasan> It flashes between X and terminal
<Quintasan> and I can't do anything :O
<Quintasan> well, whatever, at least it works
<Quintasan> I wonder if we get anywhere near ac100 compatibility level
<shadeslayer> It'll take time obviously
<jussi> Quintasan: !
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-16
<bambee> hi
<afiestas> agateau: will the menubar dbusmenu in 4.8 ?
<agateau> afiestas: you mean "is the Qt patch in Qt 4.8" ?
<agateau> afiestas: if so, then yes
<afiestas> agateau: but the plugin isn't then?
<agateau> afiestas: the appmenu-qt plugin and plasma-widget-menubar widgets are hosted on launchpad, but there is nothing ubuntu-specific in them, they should work on any distro which ships Qt 4.8
<afiestas> I just installed arch in my netbook (where just let say before uds xD) and I want my menubar back !
<afiestas> the crazy guys from arch, put 4.8 in testing so is that I'm using now
<afiestas> then I downloaded the plasmoid, compiled it
<afiestas> but it didn't seemed to work :/
<agateau> afiestas: do you have the appmenu-qt plugin
<agateau> ?
<afiestas> agateau: nope, so then that's the plugin fo Qt, isn't it?
<agateau> afiestas: yes, it is loaded by qt and exposes the menubar of qt apps on dbus
<agateau> afiestas: the widget then displays the exposed menubars
<afiestas> awesome
<afiestas> going to grab it now then
<yofel> eeeek, tomorrow's 4.7.80 tagging already @_@
 * yofel wonders if he should do a batch upload of 4.7.3 to precise or just leave it
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: muon 1.3=teh awsumz
<JontheEchidna> :D
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: the updater is snazzy and looks great
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-17
<bambee> hi
<valorie> hi -- anybody here going to be a mentor in GCI?
<valorie> if so, please register on melange as a mentor
<valorie> and be sure you're on the gsoc mentor list
<valorie> we have to invite everyone again, and it has to be done by Monday, when the students start work
<hggdh> rbelem: ping
<hggdh> rbelem: we need to chat, I just received the packages
<Marchitos> is there a mantainer for network manager plasmoid ?
<shadeslayer> Marchitos: upstream ? yes
<Marchitos> there is a translation problem for italian
<Marchitos> it's not fully translated
<Marchitos> what can i do?
<Marchitos> the pc is for a man which doesn't know english
<Marchitos> here, on opensuse it's fully translated..
<Marchitos> there must be a problem with kubuntu packaging
<jussi> Marchitos: you might be better checking in #ubuntu-translators - although someon here might be able to help you also. 
<shadeslayer> hmm .. that's weird
<shadeslayer> Actually #kde-i18n would be the best bet, or just directly email the maintainer and/or open a bug report
<shadeslayer> Not sure what would cause this though
<jussi> I blame suse for not sharing!  :P :P :P :P
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<jjesse> saw the email from the tech board about recongized flavors and wonder specifically if 12.04 on Kubuntu would be an LTS?
<rbelem> hggdh, blz d+ :-D
<hggdh> rbelem: ping again :-)
<hggdh> rbelem: just emailed you the receipt
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-18
<BarkingFish> anyone know where the base plasma widgets for KDE are stored please?
<BarkingFish> I have a guy in the help channel who's deleted one of his, and we can't find it :)
<BarkingFish> his kmenu is missing, and the widget's not in his add widgets list :P
<Riddell> plasma-desktop and plasma-widgets-workspace I think
<BarkingFish> Riddell: I think he's found it.
<BarkingFish> i'll check
<BarkingFish> yep, he found it.
<BarkingFish> He hadn't scrolled through the blinking widgets list :)
<BarkingFish> :P
<BarkingFish> Riddell: are you still about please?
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry, I'm exceptionally tired tonight and my brain is working at about 2.0%...
<BarkingFish> I know there is a fix to the broken Natty>Oneiric upgrade, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it is.
<BarkingFish> It was used on me, when my Oneiric upgrade went pear shaped
<Riddell> I wasn't aware Natty>Oneiric upgrade was generally broken
<Riddell> generally if an upgrade breaks you need to reinstall
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, i lost my connection
<BarkingFish> did anyone reply?
<JontheEchidna> BarkingFish: 
<JontheEchidna> [20:36:17] <Riddell> I wasn't aware Natty>Oneiric upgrade was generally broken
<JontheEchidna> [20:36:33] <Riddell> generally if an upgrade breaks you need to reinstall
<BarkingFish> JontheEchidna: it's not broken
<BarkingFish> what's happened is the user managed a partial upgrade, but then for some reason it failed
<BarkingFish> so only some of his packages got updated - this is what happened to mine
<BarkingFish> Sorry JontheEchidna i lost you again
<BarkingFish> damn wifi. I'm looking forward to getting my cable switched on tomorrow :)
<JontheEchidna> I hadn't said anything. Just relaying what jr said
<BarkingFish> ah, well that's what's happened.
<BarkingFish> I know there's a fix, someone here told me about it.
<BarkingFish> The user has done the sudo apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure -a repairs to no avail
<Riddell> if the upgrade has been interuppted the commands you give above might help but generally a reinstall is the way to go
<BarkingFish> so he'll have to download an 11.10 iso and reinstall everything?
<Riddell> yes
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll break the news to him
<BarkingFish> i remembered what I did
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> Mine failed on a package dependency when I did it through kpackagekit...
<BarkingFish> i repaired the upgrade by repeating sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after those other 2 commands, but from a TTY and with KDM stopped
<Riddell> good morning
<rbelem> Riddell, morning :-)
<yofel> hm, 4.7.80 looks like 89 tars.. \o/
<yofel> Riddell: got a plan for the debian merge? If not I would say do the merging for the packag and go straight ahead to .80 ?
<yofel> *package
<Quintasan> jussi: ping
<Quintasan> jussi: Or just let me know what did you want. I'm off to get my math's assignment done and sent to university
<jussi> Quintasan: absolutely nothing at all. I was just naming you "the doctor" :)
<Quintasan> jussi: Ah, I see.
<Quintasan> Shall you come to next UDS you might be able to behold my medical skills
<jussi> Quintasan: should I be scared? 
<Quintasan> jussi, not really :-)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | 4.7.80: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging - Merge with debian first
<bambee> evening
<danimo> debfx: ping?
<debfx> danimo: pong
<Riddell> hi zematynnad 
<zematynnad> hey :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-19
<danimo> debfx: sorry, back now
<debfx> danimo: hi
<danimo> debfx: interested in upgrading the qtcreator 2.4 packages to RC?
<danimo> debfx: I saw you had beta packages already
<danimo> debfx: wanted to ask you before starting to mess with them
<debfx> danimo: I already have
<danimo> debfx: I'd even be interested in creating a nightly snapshot PPA, or is there something like this already
<danimo> debfx: oh, cool
<danimo> debfx: but only for 11.10 I guess?
<debfx> yep, I'll backport it once the final is released
<debfx> eh no, only for 12.04
<danimo> debfx: ah, ok
<danimo> debfx: final may still take a few days
<danimo> debfx: the idea is to get native packages in place as often as possible
<danimo> debfx: the binary installer has some downsides, i.e. we need to disable native theme integration
<danimo> debfx: I also improved the make install rules a bit
<danimo> debfx: should be better than before
<danimo> debfx: also it would be nice to have the arm float fixes in Creator as contribution via gerrit
<danimo> debfx: they are trivial enough to consider them for 2.4 final
<debfx> they are already in the rc
<danimo> debfx: ah, ok, didn't see that, all the better
<debfx> danimo: for which ubuntu releases to you want qt creator backports?
<danimo> debfx: as many as possible :)
<danimo> debfx: seriously speaking: the latest stable would be cool already
<debfx> backporting the package wouldn't be a problem, but someone needs to test them
<danimo> debfx: the problem is that no other product is so much tied to a new Qt than Creator
<danimo> debfx: trust me: if we announce them on the Qt Creator list, you will get testers
<danimo> debfx: I can add a debian package section in the bug tracker, with you as the assignee
<danimo> debfx: (or ubuntu, or whatever)
<danimo> debfx: problem is that you probably cannot backport them for e.g. 11.04 or 10.04
<danimo> debfx: unless you backport Qt along with it seperately, like  the /opt/KDE project does: https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=qt-creator&project=home%3ABeineri%3Aopt%3AKDE%3AQt
<debfx> nah, I'll pass on that ;)
<debfx> is it a known bug that qt creator crashes when restoring the lat session?
<debfx> danimo: it crashes in QDeclarativeExpression::hasError, I hope that's not caused by one of our qt patches
<danimo> debfx: I've seen that problem before, but I could not reproduce it
<danimo> debfx: is it reproduceable?
<debfx> danimo: yes, it always crashes
<danimo> debfx: strange, that should not be. backtrace appreciated
<debfx> danimo: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=izdKbppf
<danimo> debfx: I am afraid that is one of the bugs that have been fixed in Qt 4.8, and are only triggered with GCC 4.6
<danimo> debfx: see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/857167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831663 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #857167 unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<debfx> hm, that's kind of showstopper for qtcreator 2.4 in ubuntu 11.10
<danimo> debfx: well, it's kind of a reason to add that 4.8 patch to the 4.7.4 packages, I'd rather say
<danimo> debfx: (given it might fix unity2d)
<danimo> debfx: but I agree, this needs to be addressed
<debfx> aha, it's backportable?
<danimo> debfx: I think so
<debfx> you don't happen to know the commit id? :)
<danimo> debfx: first I have to see if that's actually the problem we are talking about
<danimo> debfx: that's what I'm looking for, too
<danimo> debfx: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-19736
<danimo> debfx: that's not it I think
<danimo> debfx: QDeclarativeError::isValid (this=0x2100000000b1)
<danimo> debfx: that address looks totally bogus
<danimo> debfx: can you check if Qt contains the no-strict-aliasing patch?
<debfx> danimo: yes, qt is built with -fno-strict-aliasing
<danimo> debfx: ok, then that's probably not it
<debfx> another backtrace has: #0  QDeclarativeExpression::hasError (this=0x1) at qml/qdeclarativeexpression.cpp:769    d = <error reading variable d (Cannot access memory at address 0x9)>
<danimo> debfx: yeah, same thing
<danimo> debfx: does this happen no matter where you click?
<debfx> danimo: yes, it also crashes when I click on a "recently edited project"
<danimo> debfx: I've heard about it, but there seems to be no bug report for it
<danimo> debfx: can you do me a favor: find RecentProjects.qml, and replace "onClicked: projectWelcomePage.requestProject(filePath)" by "onClicked: console.log("requestProject()")" 
<danimo> debfx: (you can do that on your installed creator instance)
<danimo> debfx: does it still crash when you try to click on a recent project then?
<danimo> debfx: I created https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-6582 from your BT
<danimo> debfx: please append any information you might have
<debfx> danimo: it doesn't crash anymore with the qml changes
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<shadeslayer> ssup people
<skfin> What is the default graphical package manager for 12.04?
<skfin> Or what it is in 11.10
<skfin> I don't use Kubuntu anymore and if I would use, I would use apt
<skfin> But I want to make sure that the default graphical package manager is translated
<debfx> skfin: muon
<skfin> Okay
<legacylogger> Sput: y u software requires so new qt? :(
<legacylogger>   The installed Qt version 4.3.4 is too old, at least version 4.6.0 is
<legacylogger>   required
<Sput> lol?
<Sput> 4.3?
<Sput> you using debian now?
<legacylogger> lol, no
<legacylogger> wtf
<Sput> ah true, I think debian stale is even on 4.4 nowadays
<Sput> :)
<legacylogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/snapshot1.png
<legacylogger> guess the version
<legacylogger> muhahaha
<Sput> potato
<legacylogger> that aint no real version!
<Sput> how many packagers are going to hate me if I bump the requirement to 4.7 soonish?
<legacylogger> mememe
<legacylogger> then again I'll probably not compile it myself anyway
<legacylogger> konversation for supremacy
<legacylogger> Sput: also note the fancy highlight that konversation does in the channel list
<Sput>   if(WITH_QML)
<Sput>     set(QT_MIN_VERSION "4.7.4")
<Sput> :/
<legacylogger> with the qt3
<legacylogger> imagine it!
 * legacylogger loves how Xorg is the most ram eating component again
<legacylogger> my world is back to normal
<legacylogger> woohoo :P
<legacylogger> oh, no audio :/
<Sput> die Freuden des kleinen Mannes
<Sput> you mean
<Sput> on, no pulseaudio \o/
<legacylogger> ah
<legacylogger> no pulse -> no audio
<legacylogger> cruel world
<legacylogger> Sput: now I can't listen to matze in amarok
<legacylogger> Amarok 1.4 Welcome message was awesome
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<BarkingFish> evening Darkwing :)
<Darkwing> Hows life?
<Darkwing> It's a logger.
<BarkingFish> Darkwing: it could be better, but I won't complain. I'd never stop talking if I did :P
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: I hear that... Still looking for a job.
<BarkingFish> Ah, you're looking for one. I have one to get back to, when I'm fit enough to do so.
<BarkingFish> I've been signed out as sick for nearly 9 weeks, and that's not looking at finishing any time soon
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: Ouch... that sucks
<claydoh> hey Darkwing!!!
<Darkwing> Hey claydoh 
<BarkingFish> meh, i can't moan, Darkwing - i'm getting paid for sitting on my backside keeping my keyboard warm :)
<Darkwing> BarkingFish: Awesome!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-20
<bambee> morning
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-12
<apachelogger> Launchpad does not know where Muon Package Manager hosts its code.
<apachelogger> no one does
<apachelogger> hum
<tsimpson> apt-cache does give you a clue via the Homepage link
<tsimpson> not exactly where people go looking for it though
<robtygart> apachelogger: this guy made muon https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman you could ask. 
<apachelogger> hm, never heard of him
<robtygart> type muon --author 
<JontheEchidna> (lol)
<robtygart> http://www.wonderly.com/2011/05/muon-kde-package-manager-and-software-center/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> robtygart: thanks :)
<robtygart> Your welcome
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-default-settings has a rather big history, I wonder if we should drop that for kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> (seeing as it is still available in the respective branches anyway)
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/files
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 1058466 do we still keep the old around for a reason?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058466 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "After upgrade from Precise to Quantal there is two GTK style configuration tools installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058466
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think we should not lose history.
<apachelogger> well we'd not loose it
<apachelogger> we'd clip it for the new source
<apachelogger> the old bzr branches are still around and have their history
<ScottK> Meh.  Whatever.
<apachelogger> problem is primarily that way back in kde3 we had wallpapers and plenty of icons in there
<ScottK> I see.
<apachelogger> which makes the branch unnecessarily big
<ScottK> You're doing the work, so I won't object however you see fit.
<apachelogger> to that extend clipping only to like the port to kde4 should already reduce the size quite a bit
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> bug 999623
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999623 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Default fonts on Kubuntu desktop are much lesser quality than default Ubuntu desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999623
 * apachelogger is all in favor of using liberation :P
<apachelogger> particularly ubuntu mono makes my eyes bleed
<apachelogger> (not that liberation mono fairs a lot better in that department)
<ScottK> What is the default Ubuntu font?
<apachelogger> afiestas: please make dario triage powerdevil bugs
<apachelogger> ScottK: ubuntu
<ScottK> I thought that was ours too?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think the complaint is more about how that font has problems with Qt
<ScottK> I see.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes, but we don't render like the youbuntoo
<apachelogger> as was seen by the issue in quantal were text was super fat
<ScottK> Well then, that should be fixed.
<ScottK> Right, but didn't that get fixed?
<apachelogger> dunno
 * apachelogger does not like the font really
<ScottK> Don't look at me, I voted against switching to it.
<apachelogger> Droid is rather nice for high-res screens, everywhere else I go for liberation
<apachelogger> ScottK: pff
<apachelogger> time to call for a recount
<apachelogger> perhaps we should also revisit quassel v konvi ^^
<ScottK> No idea how Konversation is working these days.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1070472] Esperanto did not appear in language menu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070472 (by siauderman)
<apachelogger> ScottK: same as always, better looking and doing what it was meant to do
<apachelogger> actually perhaps we should revisit that after all
<apachelogger> because depending on how we justify having an IRC client on the ISO the better looks may be the one and only tipping point
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1056431] KDE resets brightness to max at login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1056431 (by Marja Erwin)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1066237] log out button freezes kde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1066237 (by J. Sundermeyer)
<apachelogger> i.e. if we have an IRC client on board to allow users to hop into #kubuntu and seek support none of the differences between quassel and konversation matter except for visual appearance and how that integrates with the overal workspace design
<tsimpson> well, as I remember, the only reason we moved away from konversation was because it wasn't ready for KDE4 when we released. and that's no longer the case :)
<afiestas> apachelogger: I don't have magic powers
<apachelogger> afiestas: lol
<afiestas> apachelogger: can you point me to some so I can send him an email?
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294768
<ubottu> KDE bug 294768 in powermanagement "Suspend to ram when switching activities after x hours" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> tsimpson: yeah and then when we talked about it it was a convenient decision to stick with it seeing as there was little effective difference between the two
<apachelogger> but now what I see is active polishing on konvi and not so much of that on quassel
<tsimpson> I'd say that konvi is a "better" client than quassel, especially if you don't care about the core/client vs monolithic thing
<tsimpson> "better" in the sense of looking nicer, and offering more features
<apachelogger> question is do those two things matter
<apachelogger> a lot to be discussed
<apachelogger> horray
 * apachelogger wonders where to spam first
<jussi> the reason we chose to stick with quassel iirc was it was simpler and easier to get started, among other things.
<tsimpson> I don't see how it's much different from konvi in that regard, we have default settings that "just work" for both
<apachelogger> if we were to change there is also the question on what to do with quassel users ... force transit to konvi by config migration? leave two clients installed? make them choose on login?
<jussi> apachelogger: for upgrades? just install the new client and leave the quassel there...
<tsimpson> probably best to lave it installed for upgrades, and install konvi on fresh installs
<jussi> I think the thing here is though, long term, how do we see the clients going. Is it really that we want to take Konvi now, and then look at quassel again in 2 cycles and switch back.
<tsimpson> maybe have k-desktop depend/recommend/whatever on konversation | quassel
<jussi> lets try keep it consistent iff possible
<jussi> hey tazz
 * tazz hugs jussi
<apachelogger> weird things people are annoyed by: bug 958031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958031 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-desktop package has strong dependency to rfkill" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958031
<tsimpson> konversation looks (much) more active than quassel
<Tm_T> Jussipussi
<apachelogger> I do wonder how one even finds rfkill
<jussi> tsimpson: right at this moment, yes
<apachelogger> is it like "uh, lets have a look around the filesystem... oh my, this /usr/bin/ dir is rather full... and what is this here rfkill, what does it do? oh, nothing useful, WHY DO I HAVE THIS? WAAHAAAA"
<apachelogger> it's what I think when I have a look around the filesystem
<apachelogger> usual filesystem is $HOME though
<apachelogger> and usually rfkill is weird prn
<tsimpson> jussi: ironically, I just noticed my quassel here doesn't list you in the Nicks panel here, and doesn't allow me to tab-complete your nick ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise same principle
<jussi> tsimpson: curious...
<jussi> tsimpson: bug :P
<apachelogger> jussi: why woudl we look at quassel again?
<apachelogger> bug #715309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 715309 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Please seed rfkill (alongside wireless-tools in desktop-common)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715309
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1053140] Can't type accents in qt/kde applications (i.e. áàóò...) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1053140 (by Jordi Ferrando Fabra)
<jussi> apachelogger: simple, easy, still in active development, decent roadmap, we know the devs well, we can "shape" the direction as some examples. Many of these are valid for konvi as well though
<apachelogger> jussi: that's why I am saying the only real question that needs answering is why we have an IRC client to begin with
<tsimpson> quassel is a nice distributed IRC client, but that's hardly something the average user needs or requires for access to #kubuntu
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, its a very good point, and goes back to the thought of "who is our target audience".
<apachelogger> as if I had planned it :P
<apachelogger> of course the target audience remains not well defined
<jussi> Im actually somehwat in favour of just populating either the browser or the menu with a browser shortcut to the web irc interfacr
<apachelogger> jussi: that implies having a working browser :P
<apachelogger> though I do generally agree, except the freenode irc interface is not particularly beautiful
<jussi> apachelogger: its not too bad, and colours can be customised
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we still have a DVD? bug 900705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 900705 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Installation of "kubuntu-full" breaks desktop effects on intel graphics hardware" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/900705
<jussi> we might even just want to embed it to the kubuntu site and link there
<apachelogger> as long as it can be kubuntu themed
<apachelogger> bug 1001630 is fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001630 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc. no longer upload crash reports as of Precise" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001630
<jussi> apachelogger: we can make it nice kubuntu colours, then just put it within the existing theme
<claydoh> people will howl, as they tend to do when something is changed or removed
<jussi> claydoh: yes, of course they will
<claydoh> but it isn't as if there are many irc users as a percentage 
<apachelogger> it is also not as if we could make half of that marginal percentage agree with our decision anyway :P
<apachelogger> i.e. almost all quassel users I know are actually using it with a remote core, so they even need to install a different package despite us shipping quassel ^^
 * tsimpson does exactly that ^
<claydoh> as a quassel fan I do like the idea of the web interface on the website, as well as a bookmark in rekonq 
<ScottK> apachelogger: We don't have DVD anymore.
<ScottK> We still have the kubuntu-full metapackage though.
<ScottK> It might be worth keeping.
<jussi> Do we not already ship with help bookmarks in rekonq?
<claydoh> apachelogger: agreed, my core is an a eeepc
<jussi> apachelogger: so yes, I would be in agreeance to move irc to webchat embedded in the kubuntu website. those that want a real client will be able to install it with no issue.
<claydoh> jussi: no, not really the favorites tab has your basic kde links ank kubuntu website link iirc
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> I have an interesting thought...
<ScottK> Webchat for #kubuntu maybe.
<jussi> Are the pages in the help browser html? could we not just add the freenode client as one of those pages WITHIN the help browser?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> slightly mad though :P
<jussi> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> cause KHC is spooky crap
<jussi> hehe
<apachelogger> also I think that needs some hacking
<jussi> ok, but it would be the best place for it, IMHO
<apachelogger> i.e. KHC will by default only render help:/ urls
<apachelogger> everything else is sent to kde to figure out what to do with it
<claydoh> rekonq favorites pane might be more discoverable
<apachelogger> jussi: yeah
<apachelogger> jussi: first we need apachelogger to redo KHC though :P
<jussi> apachelogger: but would it not work to have a help:/ page with the thing embedded in it ?
<claydoh> hmmm rekonq's background image needs kubuntu-fication
<apachelogger> if that is possible
<apachelogger> jussi: just put it in some random page and see what happens ;)
<apachelogger> claydoh: what's that?
<claydoh> where do most people go when they need help? the Help or the Web?
<jussi> apachelogger: <iframe src="http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=kubuntu&uio=MTE9MjQ255" width="647" height="400"></iframe>
<jussi> apachelogger: thats a blue hued, #kubuntu joining webchat to be embedded wherever you have html
<claydoh> jussi: http://postimage.org/image/fhqwnhcbn/  rather out of sync with the rest of kde's look, maybe
<apachelogger> jussi: no JS :P
<jussi> apachelogger: oh :(
<jussi> claydoh: i just dropped some blue on it...:P
<apachelogger> claydoh: bugs.kde.org is your friend :P
<apachelogger> some pieces of software are even triaged there
<apachelogger> powerdevil is not one of them :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: :P we can prettify it for us, too
<apachelogger> yeah, except it'd then still be broken upstream
<apachelogger> vHanda: did you get a chance to look at them nepomuk crashes on launchpad yet?
<claydoh> apachelogger: point taken
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbNlMtqrYS0 proper scottish music
<apachelogger> is choqok still developed?
<claydoh> apachelogger: one of my favourite songs of all time
<apachelogger> chicken dance is better
 * apachelogger can't look at bugs anymore -.-
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1077196] klipper does not save contents from closed windows @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077196 (by ill)
 * claydoh goes to bed, damn this tinnitus !
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<apachelogger> this here installation is b0rked, where be my new pc
<apachelogger> there I said it... installing kubuntu is such a dreadful experience I am getting new computers to avoid having to reinstall
<apachelogger> actually I meant to look into making ubiquity kde more responsive
<apachelogger> -.-
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1077965] qt4 applications over X forward run slower than with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077965 (by Stefan Pielmeier)
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> SteveRiley: Lenovo ThinkPad T430u - opinons? X1 costs a fortune here
<Riddell> Quintasan!
<Quintasan> Riddell: I was supposed to sent you the scans of the fee for the bus I want to claim back but I forgot -_-
<Riddell> you were supposed to give me them in person but I guess it's too late for that :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yes I was, too forgetful on UDS
<Quintasan> Too many distractions!
<Riddell> Quintasan: so are you able to get them to me?
<Riddell> and didn't you take a second flight or something?
<Quintasan> yes, sent you an emailk
<Quintasan> email*
<Riddell> Quintasan: nothing in my e-mail
<Quintasan> Riddell: riddell@gmail.com right?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy got it
<Riddell> Quintasan: so I still have these euro notes in my wallet for you
<Riddell> is it sensible to just post the euro notes?
<Riddell> because that would be easiest for me
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> I'd have to go exchange them for PLN though
<Quintasan> Well, go ahead and post them
<Quintasan> I might as well as go shopping when I get them :P
 * Quintasan could use some food in his fridge
<Quintasan> Riddell: You got my address?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no can you e-mail me your postal address?
<Quintasan> sure
<CQ> hello, is there a bug filed for the xserver not running? I get to the lightdm screen, and in 3.5 the screen goes blank then back to login for all logins, for 3.2 kernel the guest login works but th eothers don't ...
<Quintasan> Riddell: sent
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, the old gtk config module is still around just because they are different packages
<yofel__> Quintasan: the 430u is ok for the money I guess. My personal issues with it are the non-changeble battery (ultrabook, I know) and the a bit low display resolution. In general it's fine though
<Quintasan> hmm
<maco> is there touchscreen whizbang stuff in kde?
<Quintasan> yofel__: What about the no-u version?
<Quintasan> gah
<yofel__> Quintasan: the t430 is fine IMO (depending on the Hardware you get), depends whether you like it lighter or more flexible. (I'm generally for latter)
<soee> someone using lates NVIDIa driver on qunatal?
<Quintasan> soee: me
<soee> Quintasan, works fine ?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> most of the things yes
<Quintasan> compositing is not smooth
<Quintasan> but it works
<soee> hmm
<soee> ok thank you, maybe i try them to
 * yofel__ makes his way home - bbl
<soee> strange we have 4.9.3 in backports right ?
<Riddell> CQ: hi
<Riddell> CQ: that's probably not an X issue, that's probably the login not working
<Riddell> look in ~/.Xsession
<Riddell> no, in ~/.xsession-errors
<Riddell> maco: probably not much
<Riddell> I expect it needs to be added to the applications
<Quintasan> soee: We do, what about it?
<maco> Riddell: ok. i know there's touchscreen support in ubuntu overall, but wasn't sure about getting a laptop with a touchscreen and putting kubuntu on it
<soee> well, i just added backports ppa and x-updates ppa but i have no updates for KDE or nvidia
<soee> strange
<Riddell> maco: maybe there is for all I know, we got patches in Qt for it but I don't know what else is needed and I don't think anyone here has the hardware to test it
<maco> Riddell: ok. so i guess when asus starts selling the laptops they're advertising, it might make sense for me as a guinea pig ;)
<Riddell> maco: yep would be cool
<soee> ok animations arent smooth now and my panel isn't transparent anymore on new nvidia driver
<shadeslayer> maco: which machine are you looking at?
<maco> shadeslayer: Asus Zenbook Touch UX31A
<maco> though reading the list of what's in asus's new lineup for this quarter, the Taichi looks pretty cool too
<maco> http://asia.cnet.com/full-details-of-asus-windows-8-lineup-revealed-62219185.htm
<shadeslayer> that looks like what I want to buy 6 months from now ....
<shadeslayer> maco: does the screen come off?
<maco> not on the zenbook
<maco> the transformer is the one with the removable screen
<maco> that turns into a tablet
<shadeslayer> mmm ... the thing completely flips?
<maco> the taichi acts like a tablet when you close the lid
<maco> and hte zenbook you reach up over the keyboard to touch the screen
<maco> http://asia.cnet.com/product/asus-transformer-book-core-i7-3517u-processor-1-9ghz-4gb-ram-46728391.htm thats about the transformer alone
<shadeslayer> maco: http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/web/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:category.details?current-catalog-id=12F0696583E04D86B9B79B0FEC01C087&current-category-id=FA4F841D9789D55CA8028C8C3A1EC325#.UKEvtZuvFKM
<shadeslayer> want something like that
<maco> ah, yeah i heard about that one
<maco> actually i remember one of my friends having a thinkpad X-something several years ago that did that
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<shadeslayer> unfortunately that thing looks really bulky
<soee> after second reboot and VSync off all works perfect on new NVIDIA drivers :)
<soee> also Amnesia game on full details without any problems
<yofel> soee: which release are you on?
<soee> yofel, are you asking because of my previous 4.9.3 updates problem ?
<yofel> soee: yeah
<soee> if so it works, i added backports but for qunatal updates are in updates ppa
<yofel> right :)
<soee> updating now
<ScottK> yofel: Have you heard about any regressions with 4.9.3 on quantal?
<ScottK> It seems to be working well for me.
<yofel> not yet...
<ScottK> Let me see if I can verify the kdenetwork update in -proposed now and then maybe it's time for 4.9.3 there.
 * ScottK lives dangerously.
<ScottK> Installing package updates while on battery over wifi from an airplane ....
<ScottK> Alpha/Beta bug milestones are in for raring now, so people can target fixes/features appropriately.
<yofel> was there any change for the image building for raring? or will we keep the usual alpha builds for now?
<ScottK> Keeping them for now.
<ScottK> I think we need to be good about messaging that people should use the latest though.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 4.9.3 has the no-strigi nepomuk?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> 4.10?
<shadeslayer> most likely
<Quintasan> Eh
<Quintasan> Let's see how that works
<Quintasan> brb rebooting
<shadeslayer> cya
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-13
<ScottK> Is kdevelop 4.3.90 -> 4.4.1 something that'd be manageable with an SRU?
<shadeslayer> It should
<shadeslayer> I already have it filed
<shadeslayer> was going to get to it tomorrow
<shadeslayer> already uploaded it to raring
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Any more word on Dantti?
<shadeslayer> last I heard his wife was flying out
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
 * shadeslayer found a silly bug
<shadeslayer> the wallpapers in the wallpaper ui chooser are sorted by the dir names instead of the name provided by the desktop file
<shadeslayer> hooray for silly code
<jussi> Morning all
<Tm_T> morning
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please be filing a removal request or something for the old gtk kcm
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/605492/ yay or nay?
<apachelogger> ah nvm, that is not new anyway
<apachelogger> still spook yIMHO
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/muon/1.4/revision/1522  vs. http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=phonon-vlc.git&a=blobdiff&h=49de65a603128cdcb2281d60f6235ef8fc61bcf7&hp=0f31b4d7141e54c367036feedab6d83bdbe4a1d2&hb=3f87eafda1efc9a3eba6c7d92263a93673b67dad&f=CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> what I am saying is: please define your version via cmake in your top level cmakelists or I'll start crying
<yofel_> wth...? bug 1063741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063741 in Kubuntu PPA "gwenview crash due to libkipi incompatibility" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063741
<yofel> is it just me or is kde library handling broken by design?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> digikam library handlign is broken by design
<apachelogger> yofel: if you want some entertainment mention digikam to sune
<yofel> well, I remember similiar stuff with marble a while back...
<apachelogger> he goes :@ 90% of the time followed by a brief :( followed by more :@
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: well, they are all doing it wrong :P
<yofel> well, I know the digikam packaging, so... :@
<apachelogger> no clue what marble's problem was, but with kipi it's basically that they keep breaking BIC while not addressing that in the plugin part
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> guess I'll put a rebuild of digikam into backports, should "fix" this
<apachelogger> that's what we do traditionally
<yofel> yeah -.-
<apachelogger> actually that crash is weird
<apachelogger> how do you get that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> if ye don't bump your so you don't get no error
<apachelogger> harrr
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> they are using it wrong
<apachelogger> next year at akademy: Phonon: how to not make puppies die from BIC changes and how to use qplugn properly
<yofel> well, libkipi does usually bump the so, as this is about a libkipi8 <-> libkipi9 conflict
<yofel> *unless* digikam ignores that, which would't really surprise me
<yofel> +n
<apachelogger> latter is actually fun because if you can run into a scenario where you definitely want to load a plugin buitl against foo1 into an app using foo2 you have to know how qinterfaces *actually* work
<apachelogger> and interestingly enough phonon in theory supports loading new plugins into old libraries although until I took over plugins were distributed alongside libphonon so you could not even get to a point where you'd have an old libphonon and a new plugin ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: there is no conflict
<yofel> then how would it crash?
<apachelogger> well, there would be a conflict if you try loading both at the same time
<apachelogger> which could happen if they are using it wrong :P
<yofel> looks like that happens.
<apachelogger> broken by design
<apachelogger> I imagine it goes like this
<apachelogger> libkipi9 -> loads plugins -> plugins load libkipi8
<apachelogger> how do you prevent that ... plugins mark the soname they were built against
<apachelogger> libkipi9 -> can only load plugins built against libkipi9 -> plugins need not laod libkipi9 (already in address space)
<apachelogger> in the simplest of implementations the plugin desktop file would have X-KDE-BC=9
<yofel> ... meaning you would still end up with having to rebuild everything?
<apachelogger> yofel: you always do, that is why good libaries need not break their BC all the time
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> your app would not crash
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> it would perhaps not have an plugins to load
<apachelogger> but it would not fucking crash
<apachelogger> q.e.d they are using it wrong :P
<apachelogger> now imagine digikam where to static link libkipi and runtime load plugins from the sytem :D :D :D
 * apachelogger sees that totally happen in the future :P
<yofel> apachelogger: please stop, I would like to keep the bit of sanity I have left
<yofel> and explain that to gilles.....
<yofel> kde bug 308019 if you ever feel like ranting
<ubottu> KDE bug 308019 in BatchProcessImages "Gwenview crash after using Plugins->Collections->Border images" [Crash,Resolved: waitingforinfo] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308019
<apachelogger> yeah at next years akademy in my keynote about not messing up that library crap ^^
<yofel> :D
<yofel> seems like I should be rebuilding kamoso and kphotoalbum too while at it
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: council approval still pending for specs right?
<Quintasan_> Riddell: Did you happen to post our Kubuntu Team photo somewhere? I'd like to include it in my blog post if I ever get to it
<yofel> Quintasan: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/8169377493
<Quintasan> yofel: thanks
 * Quintasan goes back home to learn algebra
<Quintasan> test tomorrow :l
<Quintasan> hurrr too much stuff pilling up
<Quintasan> gotta take care of it fast or it will kill me
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I want to tidy up the work items and organise a meeting todady
<apachelogger> goody, I have meeting topics too ^^
<Quintasan> Riddell: as in meeting today or just setting up a poll?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: today ofc
<Riddell> Quintasan: setting up a poll
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  We need a meeting yet.
<apachelogger> ScottK: transitional packages for settings yay or nay?
<apachelogger> oh lol, 12.04 is supported until 17.04 so the transitionals would not be removalable until 17.10 ^^
<debfx> question is if LTS -> LTS+2 upgrades will be supported (which I doubt)
<debfx> 12.04 -> 17.04 will certainly not be supported
<apachelogger> u sure about htat?
<apachelogger> perhaps it is just me but it would sorta defeat the purpose if in 2017 I then have to upgrade to 15. to get to 17.
<debfx> yes, unless the LTS schedule changes
<apachelogger> debfx: what does this have to do with the schedule itself?
<debfx> it seems unlikely that you stick with an LTS for 5 years and then want to upgrade to the latest non-LTS release
<apachelogger> 17.05 would be LTS
<apachelogger> 17.04
<apachelogger> or am I getting it wrong
<apachelogger> what year do we ahve?
<apachelogger> Oo
 * Quintasan needs his burndown chart
<debfx> 16.04 would be an LTS
<apachelogger> 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04
<apachelogger> ah yes
<Quintasan> What debfx said
<apachelogger> debfx: so we have 16.10 as removal point for transitional packages...
<debfx> or 14.10 if LTS -> LTS+2 won't be supported (atm they aren't)
<apachelogger> actually I fail to find documentation on that in general
<apachelogger> seems we just happen to be nice enough to allow an LTS2LTS upgrade path
<yofel> we do support LTS upgrades (at least I try to), but I'm not keen  on supporting LTS -> LTS+2
<yofel> that'll probably too many system architecture changes to support 
<apachelogger> my point is there is no official documentation saying we/ubuntu does that
<yofel> insert be somewhere
<apachelogger> or maybe I can't find it
<yofel> uh... update-manager defaults to LTS upgrades if you run a LTS release?
<yofel> why would it do that if that weren't supported
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> there still is no statement
<Riddell> it's always been the case that release to release+1 and LTS to LTS+1 upgrades are supported and nothing else
<apachelogger> there still is no statement
<apachelogger> "Upgrades to new versions of Ubuntu are and always will be free of charge." what it says on the LTS wiki page about upgrades
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: the mighty release team probably should issue a statement to clearify 
<apachelogger> also documentation should then be updated accordingly
<yofel> ScottK: we should probably hold of 4.9.3 for quantal until kde bug 309787 gets looked into
<ubottu> KDE bug 309787 in general "Krunner does not execute program when press ENTER" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309787
<shadeslayer> aye, I have hit that as well
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> works here Oo
<tsimpson> I've seen it "sometimes"
<yofel> type 'konso' for konsole
<tsimpson> most of the times it works, sometimes not
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> never seen it not work
<yofel> yeah, it's a bit random here too
<apachelogger> though I really mostly launch apps via a terminal
<shadeslayer> dunno, doesn't work for me
<apachelogger> bad experiences with krunner made me not want to use it
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> actually
<apachelogger> ordering is all off if you ask me
<apachelogger> half the time I got some other crap listed 
<yofel> I can open something *once* with a keyword
<apachelogger> keyword?
<yofel> typing 'kons' opens, konsole, but doesn't work a second time
<yofel> -,
<apachelogger> can do it as often as I want
<apachelogger> haha :P
<yofel> grrrr
<apachelogger> yofel: gdb trace that I'd say
<tsimpson> I think it's a focusing issue, I type "kons" and Konsole shows up, but I can't interact with the menu via the keyboard. but, if I press Up then Down the text box looses focus and the menu gains it
<yofel> hm, no time for that now, but I would sure like to know why my xsession-errors is full of 
<yofel> (Parent is Solid::Backends::UDisks::UDisksDevice(0x21dd0c0), parent's thread is QThread(0x1c09260), current thread is ThreadWeaver::Thread(0x1c30ec0)
<yofel> QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1077965] qt4 applications over X forward run slower than with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077965 (by Stefan Pielmeier)
<apachelogger> because that is a qdebug
 * apachelogger wants award for most correct but useless answer of the day
<apachelogger> yofel: don't see that either *shrug*
<yofel> hm, no wonder christoph blames aseigo with a commit like this: http://paste.kde.org/605696
<tsimpson> -pedantic mode enabled
<tsimpson> it's actually a qWarning()
<yofel> ah, nvm then I guess
<apachelogger> still bogus code
<apachelogger> we should totally force QT_FATAL_WARNINGS while in development
<apachelogger> annoy upstream into fixing their codez
<yofel> we should also be building tests. Quintasan: any progress on that side? (or I guess not yet had any time to look at it?)
<shadeslayer> yofel: is the janitor online?
<yofel> didn't hear anything yet, you would have to ask czajkowski or wgrant
<Quintasan> yofel: What tests?
<apachelogger> built from 4.9 branch still not broken
<apachelogger> ....
<Quintasan> yofel: Tests for Qt or kdelibs or what?
<Quintasan> I don't think we can get anything to build in neon ppa
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: 55k builds
<Quintasan> and only 4,6k failuers
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 67.2 GiB (100.00%) of 32.0 GiB
<Quintasan> sup
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> launchpad
<apachelogger> that's what's up
<yofel> Quintasan: any tests (though I meant kde)
<Quintasan> This makes me giggle everytime I see it
<yofel> Quintasan: and as the recipes still build who cares :P
<Quintasan> yofel: not today, preparing for test
<yofel> sure, was just curious
<Quintasan> will look at maliit tomorrow and kdelibs later on
<Quintasan> maliit is my priority list now
<apachelogger> yofel: time to ask for more spaces
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Guess what I did at UDS
<apachelogger> either they run out of spaces or fix it
<apachelogger> former would be more fun TBH
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I asked Laura if she could increase the size to 16GB, instead she gave us ADDITIONAL 16GB
<Quintasan> Guess being vague about that was a good thing
<apachelogger> Quintasan: unused U1 resources need to go somewhere :P
<Quintasan> Well, we are using that space pretty freely
<Quintasan> more than 200% of the size allocated
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> A total of 59927 builds have been dispatched for this PPA.
<Quintasan> almost 60k build
<apachelogger> which is why you should request more spaces
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> I should request more space for the scribus ppa
<yofel> that uses 16GiB of 2GiB :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Go ahead and try doing that
<Quintasan> I so DON'T want to see their reaction to "Hey guys, we'd like some more space for Project Neon PPA"
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: move to OBS then
<apachelogger> as I see it software is broken and until software is fixed we needs moar spaces to keep production rolling
<xnox> apachelogger: OBS does not have universe and debian main is "filtered" as well.
<xnox> plus they install build-deps - one package at a time which kills dpkg......
<shadeslayer> @_@
 * apachelogger actually has fixes for latter
<apachelogger> fixes/rewrite
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Fancy rewriting everything for OBS?
<apachelogger> rewrote
<apachelogger> I am not copyright holder though so those changes will rot somewhere I am afraid
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I mean neon recipes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, hardly an effort with OBS
<yofel> that shouldn't be much work, I mean all you need is a cronjob to push the packages, and a bzr-builder replacement to create them
<shadeslayer> we have a good thing going with LP
<shadeslayer> why screw everything
<apachelogger> because Quintasan refuses to ask for more spaces :P
<yofel> OBS doesn't support the dev release though, so I'm not too keen on using it
<shadeslayer> do we even need more space?
<yofel> apachelogger: should be fixed soon anyway once lp is fixed
<shadeslayer> we have like 30 GB's of it
<apachelogger> yofel: s/support/import
<apachelogger> it's not a matter of support it is a matter of import ;)
<Quintasan> I don't care about OBS
<Quintasan> Hopefully once lp is fixed we will be having a surplus of space
<yofel> 32GiB is plenty, if the janitor would be running
<Quintasan> MEANING for builds
<apachelogger> you can give some back then ^^
<Quintasan> >apachelogger
<yofel> and it's not like anything is actually FAILING
<Quintasan> >implying I'm going to give space back
<Quintasan> No way that's going to happen
<Quintasan> I'm going to use it
<yofel> yeah, extragear and playground have lots of stuff in it ^^
<apachelogger> next on project neon prn_1_all.deb
<Quintasan> +1
<apachelogger> oh, that's what you meant
<yofel> come to think of it, someone add muon to neon
<apachelogger> works too I guess
<apachelogger> though playground is a much more headache build source
<apachelogger> *headachy
<yofel> *shrug*
 * apachelogger hungy :(
<Quintasan> Who'd be insane enough to stuff prn in deb package?
<yofel> if we already can't have qt5 builds we'll go with playround
<yofel> Quintasan: why are you asking a rhetoric question?
<apachelogger> xnox: does one still have to sign canonical's CA to commit to ubiquity?
<Quintasan> yofel: It's not like we are both hiting at the same person, are we?
<Quintasan> hinting*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> as I pointed out earlier on g+, I could totally build a deb with prn without much effort
<Quintasan> Of course it is doable
<Quintasan> The question is, why would you do that
<apachelogger> easy to install
<Quintasan> Depends: mplayer?
<apachelogger> ewww
<xnox> apachelogger: yes, as per http://www.canonical.com/contributors . And well "sign" is actually a web-form and push-button.
<apachelogger> vlc ftw
<Quintasan> >vlc
<Quintasan> No thanks
<Quintasan> Only once you fix mkv
<Quintasan> actually
<Quintasan> s/mplayer/mplayer2
<apachelogger> mkv is working
<xnox> apachelogger: you know, such that when installer installs crap by accident, you are not liable for it at all. canonical is.
<apachelogger> perhaps the ubuntu build is broken again :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 10bit encodes?
<apachelogger> people always come into #videolan complaining about the broken ubuntu build ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: *shrug*
<apachelogger> xnox: oh, never looked at it that way ^^
 * Quintasan thinks apachelogger should do something about that if he likes vlc so much
<xnox> apachelogger: it's _the_ only reason why it's there. such that individual developers are never sued in court.
<xnox> apachelogger: and if you run ubuntu and don't want to be sued, you buy ubuntu advantage, which gives/covers you from legal litigations. which is a service "around ubuntu".
<yofel> xnox: why would you be sued for running ubuntu?
<xnox> yofel: i wouldn't know. but if somebody thinks they can be sued, they can buy protection.
<xnox> yofel: who knows what other people do...
<yofel> true
<xnox> yofel: I mean look at current lawsuits: apple vs android companies, it seems they sue each other with & without reason...
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/605774/
<apachelogger> I am not sure it improved
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: gibe bsns cards designs pls
<yofel> you guys have card designs?
<apachelogger> if one were to run fancy world changes algorithm ideas over the kubuntu-devel list canonical would be free to use them in what ever way they want
<xnox> apachelogger: it means patches on the mailing lists....
<yofel> geh, sofware-properties falls under the CA as well :/
<xnox> apachelogger: and kubuntu-devel mailing lists are not part of the contributor projects.
<xnox> apachelogger: so wtf dude =)
<apachelogger> xnox: it says any work of authorship and it says submitted by any form to canonical or someone acting on behalf of canonical
<apachelogger> any work of authorship includes a mail in which I explain an algorithm solving some NP stuff, and I am reasonable certain kubuntu-devel is run by someone acting on behalf ov canonical
<xnox> apachelogger: please read the definition of "Material" and specifically that "submissions" are to the purpose of importing "material"
<yofel> well, as I understand it "on behalf of canonical" could just be someone reading the ML as well
<xnox> s/importing/improving/
<kubotu> xnox meant: "apachelogger: please read the definition of "Material" and specifically that "submissions" are to the purpose of improving "material""
<xnox> and the agreement covers the software projects only as listed on the contributors page....
<apachelogger> where does it say that?
<apachelogger> i.e. I know that it used to say that, I cannot find it in the present version
<xnox> read carefully and the full thing, and please do not post snippets without full context and spread fud.
<apachelogger> xnox: it does not say this is limited to the contributors page
<xnox> apachelogger: preable of the pdf second paragraph, last sentence + http://www.canonical.com/contributors list of projects that are covered by the contirbutor agreement.
<xnox> it's a many projects -> to one agreement text, but you establish it for individual "material" or multiples of thereof.
<xnox> kubuntu, nor kubuntu-devel is not included.
<xnox> s/is/are/
<kubotu> xnox meant: "kubuntu, nor kubuntu-devel are not included."
 * xnox is not a lawyer and not giving any advice.
<apachelogger> "The Agreement may cover more than one software project managed by Us."
<apachelogger> xnox: yes, it does not outline which those are and what point of time
<apachelogger> oh my , language broken, I think I need something to eat
<apachelogger> *and at what point in time
<Tygart> I am on 13.04... Where would I submit a bug or if it has already been submitted? 
<Tygart> In (Application>Help) 
<Tygart> KinfoCenter> Glossary> Alphabetically, it is not in Alphabetical order? 
<Riddell> Tygart: sounds like upstream go to bugs.kde.org
<Tygart> Upstream? 
<Tygart> I will go there. Thanks? 
<Riddell> upstream means the original authors, we're the packagers and integrators
<Tygart> Riddell: Ok I see. So you don't you also do any editing to the code? 
<Riddell> Tygart: as little as possible
<ScottK> yofel: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a wiki page.  Please go ahead and fix.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'll be uploading KDevelop to quantal-proposed in a couple of minutes, please accept
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the SRU bug?
<shadeslayer> bug 1067611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067611 in kdevelop (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Meta bug for tracking KDevelop SRU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067611
<Riddell> OK: kdevplatform
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all done :)
<Riddell>  kdevelop-php-docs too?
<shadeslayer> yah
<Riddell> I'll go and brush my teeth while I wait for launchpad to make the diffs
<shadeslayer> heh okay :D
<Riddell> accepted
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you also sponsor yakuake? I don't think I have upload rights for that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-14
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050776] kde4-window-decorator crashes when starting up with oxygen theme @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050776 (by Iven Hsu)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1050776] kde4-window-decorator crashes when starting up with oxygen theme @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1050776 (by Iven Hsu)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1013626] systemsettings crashed with ImportError in /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1013626 (by Xavier Besnard)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | apachelogger: SRU plymouth logo & fix ipod support | schedule the meeting: http://www.doodle.com/2wei2a87kq6sbgxf
<Riddell> schedule the meeting: http://www.doodle.com/2wei2a87kq6sbgxf
<Riddell> apachelogger: still planning on doing plymouth SRU and fixing ipod support and have you not found a better todo list then the channel /topic ?
<jussi> Riddell: email sent
<jussi> bah, these doodles are so annoying...
<jussi> I have no idea what tomorrow holds, never mind a week from now...
<jussi> Riddell: Hey, I like the urgent todo being in the topic
<Riddell> jussi: which urgent todo?
<jussi> Riddell: Haralds todo's :P
<Riddell> he doesn't seem to be processing them very urgently...
<ScottK> Probably just the alchohol related ones.
<jussi> lol
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> ipod is supposed to get fixed by shadeslayer actually
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a work item in that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the media-player thingum?
<Riddell> ScottK: you said something about milestones the other day, can you remind me what that was?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, the one you were supposed to talk to sune about
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> right, I'm not sure if Sune followed up on that ...
<shadeslayer> silly users, report a bug, don't reply to call for testing
<apachelogger> last I asked IIRC he had discussed it with the others but did not give me any results and since I am too lazy to go to another server to discuss stuff I do not actually care about...
<shadeslayer> lemme ping him
<Quintasan_> What kind of retar...
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer, apachelogger: is it possible to determine which number out of 4 numbers is the highest one using only two compare operations?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: context?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: My friend told me he wanted me to help him with his homework, he has print the highest number out of 4 user supplied numbers
<Quintasan> using two comapring operations
<Quintasan> I told him it's impossible
<apachelogger> as in programming or algorithmic homework?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: AFAIR he told me they are still doing those flow charts
<Quintasan> as in, no code
<apachelogger> what's the course about though ^^
<Quintasan> stuff like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/LampFlowchart.svg/220px-LampFlowchart.svg.png
<Quintasan> apachelogger: introduction to programming
<apachelogger> oh brrrrrrrrr
<apachelogger> well, you can technically do it using two comparisions but those would be in a loop
<Quintasan> apparently the flowchart part should be done after brief introductuion and a few exercises but they will apparently have one on the test
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in a loop?
<Quintasan> how exactly would that work?
<apachelogger> i.e. while (int a = read()) { if (a>max) max=a; if(a<min) min=a; }
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Did not think of that
<apachelogger> oh, the min check can go
<apachelogger> then you are definitely at two comparisions in a flow chart
<Quintasan> yeah, makes sense
<yofel__> what's wrong with flow charts? They're a lot easier to write than the nassi-schneidermann stuff we did in school
<Quintasan> I hate it
<apachelogger> also algorithmic speaking it probably cannot be done, that is to say I know no algorithm that would find the highest of 4 in n/2 steps
<apachelogger> not reliably anyway
<apachelogger> i.e. with a useful initial seed ordering you'd get there with some
<Quintasan> I could write a function to check is year n is a leap year in two lines
<Quintasan> but prof wanted a flow chart that took the whole blackbord
<apachelogger> well writing the codez and understanding what it means are two different things :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: debian upstream says that they'd add it in their kde-*-desktop meta packages
<shadeslayer> so we should just go ahead and add it to the seeds I guess
<apachelogger> we should fix it properly
<shadeslayer> upstream is being ... upstream
<Quintasan> apachelogger: implying if ((year%4==0 && year%100!=0) || year%400==0) is hard to understand
<apachelogger> I do not see why an ubuntu user installing the amarok package should get shitty experience
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is even hard to read :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol
<Quintasan> You must have been doing python
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: amarok recommends media-player-infoxs
<yofel__> xs?
<shadeslayer> virtual package, not sure what provides it
<yofel__> oh right, someone please fix apt-cache's handling of virtual packages *-.-
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: try writing that in x86 asm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so the solution is to have every consumer of libsolid depend on that? Oo
<yofel__> shadeslayer: if I remember the syntax of apt-cache depends right, then nothing provides xs, as it's in <>
<shadeslayer> yeah, seeing how I can't find anything remotely realted to it, it seems we have a packaging issue :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *shrug*
<apachelogger> exactly
<shadeslayer> that's what upstream feels ....
<yofel__> aptitude agrees: --- media-player-infoxs (UNAVAILABLE)
<apachelogger> upstream feels that libsolid should be working :P
<yofel__> so start by fixing amarok
<apachelogger> what is xs?
<apachelogger> it's called -info really
<apachelogger> ah lol
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> like I said, some sort of packaging issue I guess
<apachelogger> to the history
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I don't see it in the branch Oo
 * apachelogger blind?
<shadeslayer> +Recommends: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins (>= 4:4.2.0), media-player-infoxs
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/112693094/amarok_2%3A2.6~rc1-0ubuntu2_2%3A2.6.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> typos ftw
<shadeslayer> possibly Riddell spelled it wrong?
<apachelogger> also that is not in bzr
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> what a surprise
<apachelogger> last version in bzr is rc1 -.-
<apachelogger> so at least two uploads that are not in bzr
<apachelogger> so I get one, I do not get the second though
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> moi?
<apachelogger> yes, you again :P
<apachelogger> someone please fix it, I need coffees
<Riddell> mm, that looks broken indeed
<shadeslayer> doing
<apachelogger> by fix I mean fix the bzr
<Riddell> sorry about that
<shadeslayer> well ... doing both :P
<apachelogger> the actual fix is to promote that thing from suggests to recommends on libsolid
<shadeslayer> also SRU it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm processing e-mail and come across the "please package kdevelop xdebug" one again, did you respond at all?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what that is tbh
<shadeslayer> and I forgot about it as well
<shadeslayer> http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdevelop/kdev-xdebug/1.3.80/src/
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel__> seems to be http://nikosams.blogspot.de/2012/10/kdevelop-xdebug-php-debugger-beta.html if you want some more details
<Riddell> there may well be a reason why it's not packaged
<Riddell> I think I'll add a work item to investigate
<shadeslayer> could you follow up on that? I have too much on my plate right now :)
<Riddell> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's a bunch of stuff to be packaged : http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdevelop/
<shadeslayer> at the very end
<Riddell> hmm, interesting
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 1078772 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078772 in amarok (Ubuntu Quantal) "SRU : Fix typo in amarok Recommmends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078772
<shadeslayer> can I go ahead and upload to quantal-proposed ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes but please add diff to the bug and subscribe ~ubuntu-sru
<shadeslayer> righto
<Riddell> Quintasan: word is there's a homerun release on download.kde.org, you're down for the work item to package it (if you can't do it soon mind and say so to release the lock)
<ScottK> Riddell: I think you covered it on #u-release.  We have the milestones in the bug tracker now.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123020597/amarok.debdiff
<shadeslayer> uploaded to proposed, pending approval
<yofel__> btw. now that we do the automated upload stuff, does someone still use the dep-graph? I can generate the 4.10 one from neon, bug I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble (it's more than one or 2 changes)
<yofel__> *but
<Riddell> yofel__: if it's hassle then I think leave it and see if anyone complains
<Riddell> folks skaet is wondering when we want an alpha 1 since we're probably the only flavour using it
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule current december 6th
<yofel__> well, 40 new items for kdegames, kactivities gets used by more things, nepomuk-widgets it new, and so on
<Riddell> could be moved to january to pick up any work over the holidays
<apachelogger> Riddell: we are the only flavor using alphas?
<Riddell> apachelogger: some want 1 alpha
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well, IMHO january would be better
<apachelogger> seeing as we probably won't have much to test by dec 6
<Riddell>  
<Riddell> January 10th then to catch KDE SC RC?
<yofel__> ack, we'll need at least 2 weeks for just KDE judging from our packaging speed lately
<yofel__> fine with me
<apachelogger> oh sec
<apachelogger> .10 b1 is out nov 21
<apachelogger> yofel__: should be enough time to get it in?
<yofel__> should be, we could just concentrate on the core stuff for beta1, and kdegames for beta2 or so
<yofel__> then we won't have thing lying around in a half-done state
<yofel__> *things
<apachelogger> works for me
<apachelogger> Riddell: dec 6 it is
<apachelogger> yofel__: we should just make sure the base system works
<yofel__> yeah
<apachelogger> so we can point people at go download a1 and you'll get over the air upgrades to .10 pre-releases
<yofel__> hm, that would be an idea too
<Riddell> mm, I'm not sure pointing people at an alpha is a good way to recommend upgrading to KDE SC 4.10
<apachelogger> pre-releases
<apachelogger> to test .10
<yofel__> it's not like we'll backport .10 until we have it fully packaged, which certainly won't happen for b1
<apachelogger> actually it may be best to only start backports with rc1
<apachelogger> by that time the sources should have settled enough to not cause major packaging changes between rc1 and final
<yofel__> right
<Riddell> Darkwing: ping?  I need your address
<yofel__> so plan would be to package .10 b1 without kdegames, b2 with, and start backports with rc1 - fine?
<Riddell> and alpha 1 after 4.10 b1 & alpha 2 after 4.10 final?
<yofel__> ack
<ScottK> IIRC from the schedule meeting, where things were before seemed to make sense.
<yofel__> .10 b1 tagging is officially tomorrow, so we should have the sources by the end of the week
<Riddell> skaet: we'll try and stick with alpha 1 where it is, dec 6th then
<skaet> Riddell,  ok
<shadeslayer> hmmm ... where's the amarok I uploaded to -proposed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you see it in the queue?
<shadeslayer> because I don't : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue
<shadeslayer> oh wait, it's in unapproved
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<shadeslayer> right
 * shadeslayer is still waiting to be included in the steam beat
<shadeslayer> *beta
<Riddell> for all the hype about steam at UDS, nobody actually explained what it is
<Riddell> I know it's a game engine but I don't know anything more about it, probably if you play games you already know and if you don't you don't care
<shadeslayer> steam is a content distribution engine
<shadeslayer> then there's the source engine
<shadeslayer> which is the thing that powers games like TF2
<shadeslayer> which is all I care about at the moment ;P
<Riddell> TF2?  I never even knew there was a TF1, I'm so behind, do they still play sonic the hedgehog?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_Fortress
 * yofel__ never played TF2 so far either, only watched videos of it
<shadeslayer> I've played for a couple of hours, but then OS X got annoying
<yofel__> heh, here my only win7 system doesn't have 10G free disk space :P
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> my win8 has 1.5 gib of free space
<shadeslayer> I have 0 GB's of space for win
<shadeslayer> -dows that is :P
<apachelogger> delete some pleasure movies
<shadeslayer> pft, stream all the pleasure movies 
<apachelogger> bad idea
<apachelogger> see, the internet is a series of tubes and if you put too much into it they get blocked and nothing gets thru anymore
<ScottK> Digestion works that way too, once you get older.
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger leaves now
<shadeslayer> haha
<ScottK> Riddell: amarok SRU is accepted.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^
<shadeslayer> thx
<ScottK> np
<Riddell> ScottK: ah yes I was forgetting your elite new SRU powers
<Riddell> ScottK: you should probably fix up my lack of SRU powers on bug 1067611, sorry about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067611 in kdevelop (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Meta bug for tracking KDevelop SRU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067611
<Tygart> quick question, no one is on the help forum
<Tygart> I am using 13.03 During an sudo apt-get update / dist-upgrade the notification keeps saying Activity in session "Shell"  is something trying to SSH into my computer?
<Tygart> 13.04*
<Riddell> Tygart: no that means there's some visible activity, ssh wouldn't be visible
<Tygart> Ok thank you. I haven't seen that message before.
<shadeslayer> ooohh
<shadeslayer> skanlite works over wifi just fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ssh -X ?
<Riddell> or networked scanner?
<shadeslayer> the latter
<shadeslayer> networked scanner + printer
<Riddell> cool, good to know since I didn't actually test it
<shadeslayer> and I'm on precise ....
<shadeslayer> want me to test the new printer thingum as well?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, there is no new printer thingum on precise
<shadeslayer> I have a quantal ISO, could virtualize and see
<Riddell> go for it
<shadeslayer> The last time I tried printing in my college ubuntu proceeded to print a 100 test pages
<yofel__> never happened for me, and I've been using network printers since gutsy - depends on the driver though. My dad's canon printer refuses to print anything
<shadeslayer> can't find the networked printer
<shadeslayer> ah well
<shadeslayer> the old printer app does find it
<Riddell> hum
<shadeslayer> as does cups
<Riddell> hum
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/14/plasma-desktopsG7451.png
<shadeslayer> possibly just due to KVM?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kdebug is your friend
 * yofel__ makes his way home - bbl
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well if cups sees it then print-manager should see it
<shadeslayer> any ideas what the username/pass is on the live cd?
<apachelogger> kubuntu kubuntu most likely
<shadeslayer> doesn't work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdebug doesn't show any issues
<shadeslayer> *kdebug output 
<Quintasan> Riddell: Will get to it today
<Quintasan> yofel_: how do I do bot bugfilling magic?
<yofel_> ~help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu> newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<Quintasan> kubotu: newpackage homerun 0.1.0 Homerun needs packaging
<kubotu> Package homerun already exists!
<yofel_> no need to put something like "needs packaging" in the description
<yofel_> that's already there
<yofel_> it's meant for additional info like url to source etc.
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> cant find bug for homerun packaging
<yofel_> hm... that error should mean that there is already a source called 'homerun' in ubuntu
<yofel_> Quintasan: have you ever seen an empty package history o.O? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/homerun
<yofel_> first time for me...
<Quintasan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=homerun&searchon=names
<Quintasan> nothing
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel_> yeah, but for some reason it's in the LP Database, that's all the script can check...
<yofel_> the publishing history is empty too, wtf
<Quintasan> and can't report bug against it
<yofel_> kubotu: newversion homerun 0.1.0
<kubotu> HTTPError: Package homerun not published in Ubuntu
<yofel_> . . .
<yofel_> -> #launchpad, this is broken
<tsimpson> yofel_: I think that happens when someone uploads something to a PPA but it never existed in ubuntu
<yofel_> hm
<tsimpson> eg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ferite1.0
<tsimpson> I uploaded that to my PPA a long time ago, and it shows under "Other versions of ..."
<yofel_> true, seems so
<tsimpson> LP is a strange beast
<yofel_> guess I'll need to add a publishing check to the script
<Quintasan> agateau: THIS LICENSING ON HOMERUN
<Quintasan> T_T
 * Quintasan sheds tears
<yofel_> what's the problem?
<Quintasan> three licenses
<Quintasan> plus BSD
<yofel> sounds normal
<Tm_T> 3+1 but only today!
 * Tm_T goes salesman mode
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think usename/password on the live CD is ubuntu/none.
 * yofel gives up on fixing the script
<yofel> the API makes it really hard to catch that case
<yofel> hm
<yofel> found a way after all
<yofel> if number of published sources in the main archive for exact matched package name "homerun" = 0 -> package not yet in archive
<Quintasan> OH MY GOD
<Quintasan> hahahahahahahahahahahhaaha\
<yofel> I'm open for alternatives...
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> You're not
<Quintasan> THIS COPYRIGHT
<Quintasan> AHAAHAHA
<yofel> uh...
<Quintasan> THAT'S WHY I HATE PACKAGING
<yofel> have you ever read the copyright of calligra?
<yofel> (which is invalid btw.)
<Quintasan> NOPE
<Quintasan> DONT CARE
<yofel> :D
<Quintasan> I already cringe when I see thing licensed on GPL-2 or GPL-3 (at your choice)
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> AND WHY THERE IS NO SOUND IN FLASH
<yofel> blame your system
<Quintasan> kmod:nvidia_current_updates - nvidia_current_updates (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<Quintasan> >Not in use
<Quintasan> what the hell
<Quintasan> I blame this retarded abstraction layer called Phonon or PulseAudio
<Quintasan> depending which one is at fault
<yofel> Quintasan: bug 1078908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078908 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] homerun" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078908
<Quintasan> I fileed that
<Quintasan> filled
<yofel> so you did, duped
<yofel> but now the script works at least
<yofel> Quintasan: enjoy :P http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/161
<yofel> line 55 is esp. fun
<yofel> worst thing is that this crap actually works right -.-
<Quintasan> but still
<Quintasan> >Not in use
<Quintasan> kmod:nvidia_current_updates - nvidia_current_updates (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<Quintasan> hahahahaha
<yofel> apachelogger: can you update the script for kubotu please?
<Quintasan> This line makes me wonder why I'm still using linux
<yofel> well, what are you running?
 * yofel hasn't used jockey in ages btw.
<Quintasan> yofel: NO IDEA?
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> That's the thing
<yofel> check your x log, that will tell
<Quintasan> nvidia
<yofel> ah well, same here
<yofel> kmod:nvidia_current - nvidia_current (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<Quintasan> apparently that's the module loaded
<Quintasan> and the screen compositing is not smooth T_T
<Quintasan> I feel like an idiot running GTX570 and composition is not as smooth as my friends 2 years old laptop with some mobile version
<Quintasan> and the damn homerun fails at tests
<Quintasan> way to god
<Quintasan> go*
<yofel> well, in a day or two we'll have 4.10, then you can go back to everyday's insanity
<Quintasan> which is?
<Quintasan> packaging?
<yofel> yep
 * yofel wonders if the debian folks fixed qjson yet
<Quintasan> I just want my os to use my gfx card normally
<Quintasan> agateau: We have to skip tests for homerun for now
<Quintasan> they don't work with xvfb or I'm being stupid
<Quintasan> The latter is probably true
 * yofel reboots
<yofel> brb - probably
<yofel> re
<Quintasan> I'm so not going to do this copyright today
 * Quintasan sipts
<Quintasan> skips*
<apachelogger> yofel: which one?
<yofel> newpackage (kubuntu-dev-tools)
<apachelogger> what's broken?
<yofel> kubotu: newpackage homerun 0.1.0
<kubotu> Package homerun already exists!
<yofel> kubotu: newversion homerun 0.1.0
<kubotu> HTTPError: Package homerun not published in Ubuntu
<yofel> homerun exists, but without a published version as it only exists in PPA's
<yofel> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/161 works, feel free to look over it
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> how the
<Quintasan> apachelogger: usr/lib/libhomerun.so
<Quintasan> usr/lib/libhomerun.so.0
<Quintasan> usr/lib/libhomerun.so.0.0.0
<Quintasan> The first two should go to dev package
<Quintasan> shouldn't they?
<yofel> the first
<Quintasan> oh
<yofel> the others go into libhomerun0
<Quintasan> explains the rpath magic
 * Quintasan has long forgotten the magics of library packaging
<Quintasan> yofel: usr/bin/homerunviewer
<Quintasan> any idea?
<Quintasan> devel pacakge
<Quintasan> lib package or the widget one?
<yofel> uh, I have no idea what that thing does so don't ask me
<Quintasan> agateau: usr/bin/homerunviewer <-- to which package should it belong?
<yofel> if it's only useful for devel then put it into -dev, otherwise make a bin package for the executabled
<yofel> s
 * Quintasan puts it in dev for time being
<Quintasan> those are funny
<Quintasan> usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/homerun/components/libcomponentsplugin.so
<Quintasan> usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/homerun/fixes/libfixesplugin.so
<Quintasan> usr/lib/kde4/homerun_source_recentdocuments.so
 * Quintasan puts them into widget package
<Quintasan> done for today
<Quintasan> will do copyright tomorrow and ask someone to review before I upload
 * Quintasan feels a little bit rusty
<apachelogger> Quintasan, yofel: well, the overly precise library expert would argue that stuff should link against x.x.x rather than x.x ;)
 * yofel never said a thing about linking
<Riddell> shadeslayer: live cd username is kubuntu and password is empty
<shadeslayer> didn't work when I tried it ...
<tsimpson> isn't the live cd username "ubuntu"?
<Riddell> tsimpson: that got changed recently
<tsimpson> finally :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: there is daily build packaging for homerun in ~cyberspace which you can base it on
<shadeslayer> I don't think the blue-shell packaging had proper copyright, though I might be wrong
<shadeslayer> interesting, we do, but .... I don't think that's right .... :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-15
<agateau> Quintasan_: sorry, was away: it must be in the main package. It is started by the Plasma applet.
<agateau> Quintasan_: It is the binary responsible for showing Homerun itself on top of the other windows
<agateau> Having it as a separate binary prevents Homerun from taking the desktop with it in case of crashes
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1079083] package qt4-doc not installed failed to install/upgrade: nicht vollständig gelesen in Puf... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1079083 (by Liam Spencer)
<Quintasan_> agateau: So it should be in the plasma-widget-homerun package?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, else the widget won't do much :)
<Beineri> Will the qt5-beta2 ppa be also built for precise?
<Riddell> golly it's Beineri 
<Riddell> Beineri: but probably not, that's done by canonical and they don't develop on precise
<Beineri> Riddell: hi. pity
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I just noticed that the Muon* about boxes say "Muon Update Manager, Version 1.4.1, Using KDE Development Platform 4.9.2".  I know what you mean, but using something described as a development platform on a production system feels odd.  About KDE just says, "Platform Version 4.9.2".  That seems better to me.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's just the stock about box for applications
<Riddell> bug upstream
<ScottK> Oh, sure enough.  I see the same thing on Okular.
<mparillo> I notice that About for rekonq says: Version 1.1 Using KDE Development Platform 4.9.3. I wonder if it is some kind of standard (not defending it).
<Riddell> yes, it's all code from kdelibs, the whole Help menu is
<Riddell> and it is a bug, it should be s/Development//
<Riddell> lesson of the day - if a package fails to build in launchpad but builds in your newly made chroot you don't have -proposed enabled
<shadeslayer> heh
<apol_> don't we have kdevelop 4.4.1 in kubuntu yet?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> apol_: we do
<shadeslayer> which release though :P
<Riddell> it's in -proposed
<apol_> 12.10
<Riddell> yes, enable proposed for now
<shadeslayer> yep, it's in -proposed for 12.10
<apol_> what does proposed mean?
<shadeslayer> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Riddell> updates need to stay in -proposed for a week and get people successfully testing it before it gets into -updates
<Riddell> -proposed you have to enable manually, -updates is enabled by default 
<Riddell> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<apol_> well, I'm unsure what's the rationale behind this, but 4.4.1 fixes some important bugs, I don't see a reason for users not benefiting from this
<shadeslayer> apol_: it'll get moved to -updates eventually
<shadeslayer> just not right away, this is done in order to prevent archive skew and when SRU'ing it's a testing ground for checking regressions
<ScottK> apol_: We have a testing policy that mandates a waiting period so regressions can be detected.  It's only waived in extreme cases.
<Riddell> people got a bit grumpy one time when an X update stopped X from working
<apol_> how does a mandating period benefit users? it's a bug fix release!!
<Riddell> new bugs can slip into bug fix releases
<apol_> Riddell: you can blame it on us, it's not a problem
<ScottK> apol_: We have over 20,000 source packages in the distro.  It's a problem.
<apol_> Riddell: that's why we have maintainers, for making sure it doesn't happen
<apol_> Riddell: we won't ever say it's a distributors fault
<apol_> but well, we spend hours fixing stuff for people to be happy and then having contention walls to this is frustrating
<apol_> and more even if the argument for not letting these things through is that we might not have done well our job
<ScottK> It's a general policy that's applied everywhere.
<apol_> well
 * apol_ is sad
<ScottK> As the general case we don't take new upstream versions post-release at all.
<ScottK> So the fact that it's getting in at all is an favorable indication of upstream quality.
<apol_> well thank you for trusting KDE's fixes
<yofel__> hm
<ScottK> Speaking of which ...
<ScottK> yofel__: Did we get the krunner or whatever it was regression in 4.9.3 sorted out?
<yofel__> aseigo reverted his commit, I'll take care of it when I get home
<yofel__> unless someone else wants to do it
<ScottK> Cool.
<yofel__> but speaking of which...
<yofel__> yofel_: verify your skanlite SRU
<ScottK> apol_: We do see regressions in KDE post-release updates sometimes, so testing is prudent.
<apol_> ScottK: well, you didn't test the current version...
<ScottK> Of what?  In particular there was a workspace regression in 4.9.3.  That is the current version.
<apol_> ScottK: kdevelpo
<apol_> kdevelop
<ScottK> Yes, because I'm not a kdevelop user.  Me testing it wouldn't make much since.
<ScottK> Now if someone would package the Python plugin, that might change.
<apol_> ScottK: who's testing KDevelop?
 * ScottK isn't sure.
<apol_> prfff
<Riddell> I uploaded an unstable kdevelop after consulting with upstream who were sure the stable version would be out in time for the kubuntu 12.10 release
<apol_> Riddell: yes I remember
<Riddell> it wasn't, which happens with software, and arguably I should have downgraded or removed it
<apol_> well we've had it fixed for some days already
<apol_> a month actually
<Riddell> yeah, we should have been faster doing the update
<apol_> well... isn't it just that nobody has offered the fixed package to end users?
<Riddell> we're in the process of doing so
 * apol_ doesn't understand
<apol_> I guess I should just let go -.-
<Riddell> apol_: would be good to have testers check the bugs are fixed and comment on bug 1067611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067611 in kdevelop (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Meta bug for tracking KDevelop SRU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067611
 * yofel__ makes his way home - bbiab
<Tygart> Is it a good idea to use Pre-released Updates (I am testing 13.04) 
<genii-around> Darn. I wanted to ask him if there was some fix for bug 1002736 in Quantal
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002736 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "[xorg-edgers] Synaptics driver crashes KDE touchpad control module" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002736
<apol_> Riddell: so I should be using the other repo?
<yofel__> genii-around: if you meant me, I totally forgot about that, ping me in an ~hour
<apol_> Riddell: I try to use KDevelop stable in this computer to see what people will be using
<genii-around> yofel__: OK, thanks
 * apol_ has to ho
<apol_> *go
<apol_> bbl
<Riddell> Tygart: not for unreleased version unless there's a paticular package you need to test
<Tygart> Riddell: Ok, I am just looking for something to do.  
<Tygart> Thanks
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<Riddell> Tygart: oh in that case, testing lightdm-kde_0.3.0-1ubuntu1 from raring-proposed would be good once it's built :)
<Tygart> Riddell: how will I get it? 
<Riddell> Tygart: enable Pre-released Updates
<Riddell> and see if it's available in the updates
<Tygart> Riddell: will I be able to choose only that update? 
<Tygart> sorry, I haven't done this before. 
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> you can upgrade via muon or do sudo apt-get install light-dm-kde-greeter 
<shadeslayer> lightdm-kde-greeter even
<Tygart> shadeslayer: Thanks.. 
<ScottK> Anyone running precise on a laptop/netbook?
<genii-around> ScottK: Somewhere I have it running on an Acer D260. The machine is at home right now though
<yofel_> shadeslayer: weren't you still on precise?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> but it's a bit of a horrible install
<shadeslayer> but, ssup?
<yofel> shadeslayer: if that mac of yours has precise on it ScottK was looking for precise laptops
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> ScottK: whatcha need it for?
<shadeslayer> I'm wary of upgrading because there's so much work involved
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There are kde-workspace and synaptiks SRUs that need verification.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> but, I'm on 4.9.3
<ScottK> The workspace one needs a battery and the synaptiks on needs a touchpad.
<ScottK> Synaptiks should be fine.
<shadeslayer> okay then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uhhh ... the kcm module works fine for me
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> You didn't install the proposed stuff before and forget did you?
<shadeslayer> I don't think so, I reinstalled the package and it's 0.8.1-1ubuntu1
<genii-around> yofel: Ping
<yofel> genii-around: pong, will get to it shortly
<genii-around> yofel: OK. The user which was having the issue in #kubuntu has left, but if there is some way to explain a solution to them if they return, it would be much appreciated.
<yofel> genii-around: how does that affect quantal though? I'll upload it for raring, but the only driver version that the bug has been confirmed with isn't in the archive for quantal
<genii-around> yofel: I assumed they were running Quantal since they asked in the regular channel and not +1, but I don't think it was actually asked what version they were on. The symptoms matched the bug exactly. 
<genii-around> If they return I'll try to extract more information.
<yofel> yeah, I looked at the backlog, but it's kind of weird that s/he reports that it started crashing afer the driver setup (which involved some PPA's it seems)
<Riddell> "Welcome to the Steam for Linux limited beta"  do I want to join this?
<genii-around> Riddell: Ironically in one of the ops channels, it was just mentioned that #ubuntu-steam is now open
<Tm_T> Riddell: no, steam must mean something toxic /:
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  We don't want you distracted from making Kubuntu more wonderful.
<Riddell> but maybe I'm missing out on this whole gaming thing
<Riddell> maybe it's a really fun and productive use of my time
<ScottK> Oh hey, I got one too.
<jjesse> everyone that went to UDS got one i think
<Tm_T> yup
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if you have a spare key
<shadeslayer> some friends want one
<shadeslayer> give me yer spare keys! :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If they want keys, they should have gone to UDS.
<ScottK> (or at least registered as going in LP)
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<ScottK> OK.  Reinstalling precise on the netbook for some SRU verification ...
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-16
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046244] plasma-desktop crashes with SIGFAULT on boot @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046244 (by Francesco Ruvolo)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> gosh, tars!
 * apachelogger drops dead
<apachelogger> reminds me that I still need to script parallel sc packaging magic -.-
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Quantal bugs: http://goo.gl/ESmab | Status: http://goo.gl/ZGGJP | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Meeting Wednesday 17:00UTC
<Riddell> Meeting Wednesday 17:00UTC
<Riddell> gosh there's loads of kdegames modules
<Riddell> including one called kshisen, isn't that a rude word in german?
<yofel__> Riddell: well, that would be slang and s/k/g/, but it's close
<yofel__> apachelogger: IMO the scripts are fine, I just make initial-upload not fail as easy
<yofel__> s/make/made/
<kubotu> yofel__ meant: "apachelogger: IMO the scripts are fine, I just made initial-upload not fail as easy"
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> we still have not discussed it
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel__> well... yeah
<yofel__> until then, they ~work
<apachelogger> lack of discussion annoyes my epically
<apachelogger> which is why it annoys me that people are utterly unresponsive in kde-mm -.-
<yofel__> didn't we discuss it? (most people don't seem to care)
<Riddell> yofel__++ on the move to manual if it doesn't fail
<Riddell> apachelogger: what needs discussed?
<apachelogger> how it works, how it is supposed to work, how it could be better, why it is not better....
<Riddell> yeah, we're too busy packaging at packaging time to discuss much and the rest of the time it's not the most important thing to do
<apachelogger> sounds like you just made it a vicious circle :P
<Riddell> hey I didn't do anything! that's just the case as I see it
<yofel__> Riddell's right though. Even I only fixed the scripts *while* I was packaging because I was rather good at making them fail
 * Riddell uploads akonadi 1.8.80
<rdieter> a bot OT, but, robert ancell asked me to sign http://www.canonical.com/contributors to contribute to lightdm.  wondered what i'm supposed to fill in on the required "Please add the Canonical Project Manager or contact" field.  ??  (or advice where to find robert on irc?)
<debfx> rdieter: he is robert_ancell on IRC but not online atm
<rdieter> debfx: ok, mail it is then
<rdieter> thx
<LyzardKing> what is kubuntu's status, being passed over to bluesystems?
<ScottK> LyzardKing: Kubuntu has always been a community led project.  The fact that some people work for a different company, doesn't really affect the work we do.
<LyzardKing> ScottK: yes I know. I was just wondering, since the other company has probably different goals and ideas, what was the community's voice in the matter.
<ScottK> AFAIK the fact that someone else is paying Riddell hasn't affected anything.
<ScottK> Kubuntu Council still controls what happens in Kubuntu and it's elected by Kubuntu members.
<ScottK> Actually that's not quite right.  Kubuntu Council is now a legal entity of some sort (I've forgotten the exact terms) and can accept donations directly.
<ScottK> We used some of the money we have to send some additional KDE/Kubuntu people to UDS earlier this month.
<ScottK> Now that I think about it, the change is we've got more room to do what we collectively agree we should be doing.
<LyzardKing> ok, just what I wanted to hear. Thank you! I really like the way kubuntu is headed
<LyzardKing> are there any guidelines written somewhere, with development in mind? like the main kde ones
<ScottK> Our main goal is to present KDE in line with the way upstream developed it.
<ScottK> KDE in Kubuntu looks more like an upstream build from source than (AFAIK) any other major distro and we like this.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-17
<ScottK> We do do a few things different to integrate into the Ubuntu echosystem, but not a lot.
<LyzardKing> Yes, it's perfect! I'm starting to develop somewhat serious programs(I hope) mainly in python and qt, so this is great to know
<ScottK> Welcome.
<ScottK> I do most of the packaging of PyQt and PyKDE for both Debian and Ubuntu.
<ScottK> I'm also one of the Debian/Ubuntu Python maintainers.
<LyzardKing> really? that's wonderful. I'll keep you in mind if I need support then, if it's no too much trouble.
<LyzardKing> at the moment I'm starting to learn pyqt to port a ui from tkinter to qt.
<ScottK> You can always ask.  I can't promise to always answer.
<LyzardKing> yes I figured
<ScottK> Also there are several people here whov'e done PyQt/PyKDE.
<LyzardKing> yes. thank you fo r the support!
<Riddell> ScottK: there was someone in #kde-devel the other day who said he worked on pykde which is good to know it's still got maintainance
<Riddell> don't remember the name just now
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
<shadeslayer> did someone start uploading kde 4.10 to ninjas?
<ScottK> Not AFAIK.
<yofel> Riddell: did you?
<Riddell> yofel: nope
<Riddell> I ran the script but it wasn't successful
<Riddell> so feel free to do it
<yofel> did the script error out? or just too many packages that have to be fixed by hand?
<Riddell> it errored out on new packages that I forgot to remove from the package list
<Riddell> and it gave a version number of -0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1
<Riddell> where 12.10 is not right 
<yofel> did you run it with -d quantal?
<shadeslayer> I was thinking of uploading just kde4libs tonight
<yofel> go ahead
<shadeslayer> will do
<yofel> I'm too tired to do much right now, and it seems the script needs some more fixing
<shadeslayer> Found on github : "An SSH2 client module written in pure JavaScript for node.js."
<ScottK> Oh dear.
 * ScottK wonders if you can use it for evil?
<shadeslayer> javascript all the things
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/mscdex/ssh2
<Riddell> yofel: no -d raring  -y 13.04
<ScottK> Unfortunately a substantial fraction of open source JS is actually non-free.
<shadeslayer> that's .... news to me
<Riddell> like owncloud shipping .min.js files, stopping me from backporting it, grr
<ScottK> Although since that doesn't need anything other than node.js, so it's not inherently non-free.
<ScottK> Just depends on an anti-social upstream in that case.
<shadeslayer> hmm, there seem to be 2 python patches that don't apply cleanly to the kdelibs tarball
<shadeslayer> python3-support-bytecode.patch and findpythonlibrary_layout_deb_on_debian.diff
<shadeslayer> someone willing to rewrite those? :P
<yofel> didn't the bytecode one get accepted upstream?
<yofel> or at least in a similiar fashion
<shadeslayer> I don't know, haven't looked
<shadeslayer> if upstream accepted it and it works better, I could just drop it
<shadeslayer> an even fun thing is that this : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu-mobile-07-serviceAvailabilityChanged-bool-signal.diff : seems to have been accepted, but the other patches in the series apply cleanly
<shadeslayer> i.e. kubuntu-mobile-01,02....06 
<shadeslayer> yofel: there seems to be a commit that says : Respect PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE environmental variable.
<shadeslayer> commit id is 352ceb824ab7b6425bbb470d2231f76704fc3a10
<yofel> I remember seeing something on some ML about that, but that's all I know really
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> the patches are the same
<shadeslayer> the python path patch also could be dropped
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^ A bit of advice needed
<shadeslayer> this is what they use to set the PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES_DIR var  : execute_process(COMMAND ${PYTHON_EXECUTABLE} -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print(get_python_lib(True))" OUTPUT_VARIABLE PYTHON_SITE_PACKAGES_DIR OUTPUT_STRIP_TRAILING_WHITESPACE)
<shadeslayer> running that python script in the interpreter gives me : /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
 * shadeslayer prays to the python gods that he didn't screw something up
<shadeslayer> just to make sure, I need to export DEBBUILDOPTS to some value to parallelize building right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can remove the mobile patches, there's new patches for plasma active 3 but I think we concluded that would want a second build of kdelibs so a job for another day
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should I just go ahead and drop the patches altogether or is there something else to be done as well?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: drop tem
<shadeslayer> oh hah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: patches don't exist in the series file
<shadeslayer> just lefovers I guess
<shadeslayer> package uploaded
<shadeslayer> there were a couple of symbol updates that I didn't catch though, so it might fail
<shadeslayer> ok, I'm off to sleep, could someone update the symbols if the build fails?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If we were porting kpythonpluginfactory to python3, how would we test it?  I think we need some kind of trivial implementationt to try it against.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: this is a minimal KCModule implementation in python3: https://code.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+junk/kde-config-drivers
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I knew there was a reason I was asking you ...
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> w/ python2 it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/6ytUS.png
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> (and all the files used compile to bytecode with python3)
<ScottK> Shouldn't have gotten worse with 3.3.
<JontheEchidna> s/files used/files being used/
<kubotu> JontheEchidna meant: "(and all the files being used compile to bytecode with python3)"
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mrlukeparry> Hi all, I am wanting to test kdevelop 4.4.1 package from their ppa (mainly because the 12.10 release is so buggy), but I have no idea how to install the packages they've created
<apachelogger> mrlukeparry: who's ppa?
<mrlukeparry> let me find it
<mrlukeparry> it's incorrect for me to say ppa, but their launch page
<mrlukeparry> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop
<apachelogger> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<apachelogger> why that is useles
<mrlukeparry> what does that mean?
<mrlukeparry> can I use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging it appears to be in here?
<apachelogger> mrlukeparry: as per bug 1067611 we are trying to push 4.4.1 into regular 12.10, however first we need to assure that this release is of sufficient quality
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067611 in kdevelop (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Meta bug for tracking KDevelop SRU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067611
<apachelogger> so i tis in a separate part of the official archive called 'proposed'
<apachelogger> once it has been verified that the new version works as expected we can move it to from proposed to the regular archive
<apachelogger> mrlukeparry: in the muon software center go to settings -> configure software sources -> tab updates -> select 'pre-released updates' -> close and do an update
<apachelogger> you should then get an update that brings, among other things, kdevelop 4.4.1 in
<mrlukeparry> ah that sounds good apachelogger
<mrlukeparry> will give it a try
<apachelogger> if you find that the current version is good enough please also leave a comment on that bug I mentioned so we have confirmation it is good for moving
<mrlukeparry> everytime I compile something with 4.3.9 it crashes, so i am happy to test it out for you guys
<apachelogger> if you want additional information you can also read up about the process etc. on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<mparillo> New Debian KDE animated splash screen after login on 13.04? I like it.
<apachelogger> mparillo: huh?
<mparillo> After I login to Kubuntu 13.04 with today's updates, I now see a differnt KDE splash page, where the 4? icons come up one-by-one. Now there is a Debian curl in the background.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<mparillo> shadeslayer: Surprised as in this slipped in by accident, or surprised that anybody noticed?
<shadeslayer> surprised that its even different
<shadeslayer> I don't think the splash stuff was touched 
<shadeslayer> though I might be wrong 
<mparillo> I doubt I did anything special. I grabbed one of the earliest 13.04 32-bit (VMWare player does not seem to like 64-bit) daily builds and have simply been letting muon apply updates ever since (for 12.04 there was a stretch where I had to do dist-upgrade, but so far not on 13.04).  And then the KDE splash just changed. I do not recall adding any KDE apps (U1 is Qt with a bunch of Gnome dependencies, and passwordsafe uses 
<mparillo> xywidgets, I think), so I figure I must not be alone.
<yofel_> that souds like the ksp
<yofel_> ... kplash from debian indeed
<mparillo> ksp!
<mparillo> ?
 * yofel_ can't type on his tablet...
<yofel> and I make typo's on my notebook, this doesn't start well ^^
<yofel> mparillo: can you check in the splash settings if 'joy' is used?
<mparillo> System Settings > Startup and Shutdown does not seem to have splash settings. Are they stored elsewhere?
<yofel> workspace appearance
<mparillo> joy it is
<mparillo> I am pretty sue I did not change it manually.
<yofel> yeah, that's the debian one, which is really nice but shouldn't be used by default...
<mparillo> It used to be Default.
<mparillo> Should I open a launch bug, or is this a new feature? As I said, I kinda like it, but maybe it would be even better if the Debian curl were replaced by a Kubuntu gear. Though I understand ScottK likes vanilla KDE, which leads us back to Default.
<mparillo> s/launch/launchpad/
<kubotu> mparillo meant: "Should I open a launchpad bug, or is this a new feature? As I said, I kinda like it, but maybe it would be even better if the Debian curl were replaced by a Kubuntu gear. Though I understand ScottK likes vanilla KDE, which leads us back to Default."
<tsimpson> I doubt vanilla KDE uses the Debian logo ;)
<yofel> a bug it is, just where...
<apachelogger> yofel: it's funny how unituitive sysemsettings has become :S
<yofel> yeah, the grouping was supposed to clean the UI up. Some of the groups were created from the wrong perspective though :/
<yofel> (implementation wise the splash is workspace, user wise it's startup)
<apachelogger> too many groups anyway
<apachelogger> also too many settings in general if you ask me
<apachelogger> i.e. there should be a an advanced mode
<apachelogger> and if that is not active only like half the stuff should be shown
<mparillo> Which is why I guessed wrong on Startup and Shutdown. As for filing a launchpad bug, I can always use kde-workspace and let somebody change it.
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain the debian splash is not in workspace
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact I don't know what ships it
<mparillo> If nobody else is using a daily 13.04 build, I can download today's, apply updates, and confirm before I post a bug report.
<apachelogger> mparillo: is kubuntu-default-settings installed?
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<yofel> lol?
<yofel> desktop-base: /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/joy/Theme.rc
<apachelogger> yofel: do we still package ksplash such that the wallpapers are linked to kde-default.png or whatever it is called?
<yofel> why the hell is that in desktop-base o.O?
<yofel> Description-en: common files for the Debian Desktop
<apachelogger> yofel: it's a debian package
<yofel> and why do I have that installed...
<apachelogger> should not be installed by default though
<apachelogger> only stuff like fluxbos will drag that in IIRC
<apachelogger> mparillo: ls -l /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png
<yofel> lightdm-kde-greeter 
<yofel>   Recommends: desktop-base
<apachelogger> oh lol
<apachelogger> time to flame upstream :P
<mparillo> I do not see kubuntu-default-settings in my list of installed Software > Provided by Kubuntu
<apachelogger> mparillo: dpkg-query -l kubuntu-default-settings
<mparillo> /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png -> Ariya/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<apachelogger> mparillo: also .... ls -l /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes
<mparillo> /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png -> Ariya/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<apachelogger> yofel: question is ... even with desktop-base installed how does it become default?
<mparillo> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<mparillo> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<mparillo> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<mparillo> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<mparillo> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<mparillo> ii  kubuntu-defaul 1:12.10ubunt all          Default settings and artwork for 
<yofel> no idea, it didn't get set as default here
<mparillo> I might make the bot angry, but:
<mparillo> total 32
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4096 Nov 10 00:28 Default
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4096 Nov 16 13:55 Horos
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4096 Nov 16 13:52 joy
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 10 00:27 Kubuntu
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 16 13:55 Minimalistic
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 16 13:55 None
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 16 13:55 Simple
<mparillo> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 16 13:55 SimpleSmall
<apachelogger> mparillo: next time please use paste.kde.org ;)
<yofel> we have no floodbot here ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: I consider that a feature
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> usr/share/desktop-base/profiles/kde-profile/share/config/ksplashrc
 * apachelogger has no clue how that would get picked up -.-
<apachelogger> desktop-base is a confusing package :P
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings ftw
<yofel> the fun part is the kde3 and gdm3 part in postinst
<apachelogger> lulz
<mparillo> [KSplash]
<mparillo> Theme=joy
<apachelogger> the spaecfun wallpaper actually looks rather nice with the ksplash box thing ^^
<apachelogger> mparillo: ~/.kde/share/config/ksplashrc
<apachelogger> /etc/kde4rc
<apachelogger> echo $KDEDIRS
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> yofel: >>> cat /usr/share/kde4/config/kdeglobals
<apachelogger> [Directories]
<apachelogger> dir_config=/usr/share/desktop-base/profiles/kde-profile/share/config/
<mparillo> ~/.kde/share/config/ksplashrc
<apachelogger> that's on 12.04 though
<mparillo> cat: /home/mparillo/.kde/share/config/ksplashrc: No such file or directory
<yofel> $ cat /usr/share/kde4/config/kdeglobals
<yofel> [Directories]
<yofel> dir_config=/usr/share/desktop-base/profiles/kde-profile/share/config/
<yofel> 13.04
<apachelogger> that's how it gets picked up
<yofel> fun
<apachelogger> mparillo: thanks found it
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> other than lightdm-kde needing a fix....
<yofel> removing the recommends should be enough?
<mparillo> Is it a bug? Upstream?
<apachelogger> yofel: actually I think talking to upstream is in order
<yofel> though an alternate depend would be better
<apachelogger> kdm did not have a relationship with desktop-base I think
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> so why should lightdm
<apachelogger> on a related note ... we could make kubuntu-settings conflict desktop-base
<apachelogger> that would make it pretty obvious should it happen again in the future
<yofel> someone might want to actually use that
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> not having to investigate shit > making 3 people out of 7 billion happy :P
<apachelogger> just a thought though
<apachelogger> alternatively we could force defaults in kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> i.e. our ksplashrc would be theme=Default
<apachelogger> so kubuntu settings always take preference, that of course relies on completeness and at the same time would make it harder to investigate as partial brand leaking would occur
<apachelogger> ScottK: what happens if we blacklist a package in the seed and it would get pulled in through a dep?
<ScottK> It gets pulled in.
<ScottK> (on install)
<ScottK> That or it wouldn't be installable on the livefs build and the build would fail.
<ScottK> (it being the thing that depended on it)
<ScottK> So either way, no good.
<apachelogger> that or there is not helpful ^^
<apachelogger> and what's with everyone and the nexus7?
<ScottK> You missed UDS, so you weren't indoctrinated.
<apachelogger> apparently
<ScottK> It's the new Ubuntu hotness.
<apachelogger> actually it is not just in ubuntu
<apachelogger> everygo on the intartubes someone is having a nerdgasm over the nexus 7
<apachelogger> *everywhere I go
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> amarok decided that it wants to scan my home
<apachelogger> currently scanning my 2.6 kernel clone
<apachelogger> only 10 more clones to go \o/
<mparillo> apachelogger: Do you want me to open a launchpad bug? Assign you? In unfun development environments code checkins are tied to bugs or features.
<apachelogger> I presume yofel already uploaded a fix
<yofel> er no?
<apachelogger> lazy bum :P
<mparillo> See how fast you can be when you are in a fun development environment?
<apachelogger> mparillo: if you want to, feel free to open a bug
<yofel> hm, "fix" for now being dropping the recommends?
<apachelogger> doing that already
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> yofel: please mail post@ralfj.de to demote it in debian
<apachelogger> to suggests
<apachelogger> or drop it entirely
<apachelogger> probably needs discussion in debian, but since they neither install recommends nor suggests it does not matter and the relation there is definitely not recommends
<apachelogger> (I would argue that there is none actually.... otherwise all branded packages would have to have one .... :S)
<apachelogger> mparillo: got a bug report yet?
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1080115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080115 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 Splash Screen has Debian Branding" [Undecided,New]
<mparillo> Sometimes ubottu seems to auto-post new bug reports, I was waiting to see if it would.
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> mparillo: takes a while
<apachelogger> that is based on RSS feeds
<apachelogger>   Uploading lightdm-kde_0.3.0-1ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<yofel> oh, re kubotu: it says (by PERSON) when posting a bug. Wouldn't it make more sense to say who did a change than constantly posting the OP?
<kubotu> hola yofel
 * apachelogger returns to doing useful things
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: tell that to launchpad :P
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> as I said... it's rss based
 * yofel admits that he has no idea what the rss content is
<apachelogger> well, obvoiusly the author is the OP :P
<apachelogger> which may be right one could argue
<apachelogger> not very practical though
<mparillo> Leaving for a while...I have stirred up enough trouble.
<apachelogger> if I wasn't so lazy I'd write something with mails or something
<apachelogger> mparillo: yeah thanks for that :P
<yofel> well, you could maybe take code from Eeebotu
<apachelogger> yofel: it also uses rss
<yofel> ah, that explains the batch-postings
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mrooney/eeebotu/trunk/view/head:/eeebotu.py#L104
<apachelogger> the souping there is somewhat spooky ^^
<yofel> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: Debian does install Recommends by default.
<apachelogger> spooky
 * yofel is off for a while
<apachelogger> oh, now I amhungry
 * ScottK is considering a bagle with lox and creamed cheese in a bit.
<ScottK> bagel even.
 * ScottK notices his quassel has lost it's spellcheck.
<ScottK> Fixed.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone remember http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beagle_(software)
<apachelogger> <<we did it in c# because we can>>
<apachelogger> galago :D
<apachelogger> ftbfs
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa-egl/libEGL.so.1: undefined reference to `wl_display_iterate'
<apachelogger> hrm
<apachelogger> also what's the last comment in bug 1074961 about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074961 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "Missing icons" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074961
<ScottK> Isn't kamoso afiestas' baby?  I'm sure he can fix it.
<apachelogger> yeah, I threw the bug at him, no clue what happened ^^
<apachelogger> actually I think that is fixed in master
<apachelogger> at least rdieter made a commit there WRT icon stuff
<apachelogger> not going to look into that now or I'll starve though :P
<mparillo> Speaking of Quassel spell-check, rekonq 2 with spell-check is coming soon (stable by Christmas).  Does anybody know which version of rekonq is targeted in 13.04?
<yofel> whatever's useful. Feature Freeze is in march, so if it doesn't require any weird things we should have it
 * apachelogger falls over
 * yofel hands apachelogger a pillow
<apachelogger> :)
<ScottK> yofel: The pillow helps more before the fall.
<yofel> :P
<ScottK> synaptiks port to python3 seem feasible if we can get kpythonpluginfactory ported.
<apachelogger> ScottK: someone maintaining it would be useful first
<ScottK> apachelogger: What alternative have we got?
<apachelogger> not shipping unmaintained software that has bugs all over it :S
<apachelogger> alternatively make upstream create something durable
<ScottK> It seems that "maintenance" is mostly removing stuff for features  X is dropping.
<ScottK> There's patches running around in a bug to do this.
<apachelogger> random patches for unmaintained software tend to make things worse
<apachelogger> that's what made phonon xine drag on for years
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-18
<aj041191> hello goodmorning
<aj041191> can i ask a question about customizing kde? or is there a channel for it?
<aj041191> im new to kde things x.x
<shadeslayer> aj041191: sure 
<shadeslayer> you can have a look at Kubuntu-default-settings which contains modifications
<aj041191> shadeslayer: where is that located?. i need to install it?. i think i dont understand youre  answer =)
<shadeslayer> or if you have questions about something you want to configure for yourself, #kde and #kubuntu 
<aj041191> thanks2, #Kubuntu seems no one is answering, they are talking aliens :)
<shadeslayer> aj041191: what exactly do you want to customize ?
<aj041191> http://kde-users.deviantart.com/gallery/37232101#/d5kn7gf
<aj041191> i know now how to make that like global menu
<aj041191> but im hearing about this be::shell and bespin
<aj041191> now i install bespin but what to do with it.
<shadeslayer> ok, user support questions in #kubuntu or #kde
<shadeslayer> And I woukdnt know, barely do any customizing :)
<aj041191> haha. thanks anway, i just like a good desktop =)
<aj041191> gnome is easy to customize x.x
<shadeslayer> that sounds like a oxymoron, but I don't want to get into that discussion :P
<aj041191> why? xD ok ill google that hehe
 * apachelogger wonders what a beshell is
<apachelogger> "BE::Shell is a simple desktop shell on KDE technology (namely KIO and Solid) for the rest of us."
 * apachelogger bets 50 euros that it uses qgraphicsfail :P
<yofel_> do we have a plasma applet that uses konsole? I can't find one
<apachelogger> there is a python one that is a terminal emulator
<apachelogger> dunno about a konsole kpart
<yofel> oh, the widget downloader doesn't crash anymore in 4.9.3 \o/
<yofel> Plasmacon is a terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology (uses libkonsolepart). - that looks kinda nice
<apachelogger> oh lol
<apachelogger> beshell does appear to use qwidgets
<yofel> heh
 * apachelogger fears for his sanity
<apachelogger> I wanted nothing more than to finish kubuntu-settings and now I am reading codez I did not know about 10 minutes ago -.-
<tsimpson> looks like (yet) another "I want a Mac, but don't have a gazillian monies" thing
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> while it is from the bespin/whateverspinoff dude this thing actually is semi-sane
<apachelogger> i.e. there is nothing wrong with using qwidgets
<tsimpson> I mean more aesthetically
<apachelogger> there is no such thing
<tsimpson> and yes, qwidgets are much nicer than the insanity of graphics-whatever
<apachelogger> be::shell relies on the user to come up with a config and css
<tsimpson> from the screenshots posted
<tsimpson> I presume you can make it pink ;)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/18/plasma-desktopYM5541.png
<apachelogger> that's what it actually looks like
<apachelogger> not the authors fault that users make shit always look like osx for some reason :P
<tsimpson> I was mostly going off http://sourceforge.net/p/be-shell/discussion/showroom/thread/b7f99467/
<apachelogger> as I said, it's just how that particular invidual chose to theme the shell ;)
<tsimpson> I have to say, there's a part of me that would be quite happy with nothing but a context menu on the desktop
<apachelogger> use fluxbos
<apachelogger> fluxbox
<apachelogger> also a word of advise: do not try beshell
<apachelogger> my plasma found out that I am seeing something else
<apachelogger> now I have 4 panels
<apachelogger> ontop of each other
<apachelogger> and there is the crash
 * apachelogger sighs
<tsimpson> I did use fluxbox a while back, but then I start to miss launchers. I'm one of those people who can't make up their minds
<tsimpson> or rather it changes based on my mood
 * apachelogger likes to use konsole
<tsimpson> I do take yakuake to whatever DE I'm using
<tsimpson> it's the first thing I install
<apachelogger_> I could live with ttys alone if there were sensible audio players :P
<apachelogger_> debfx, Riddell, shadeslayer, Quintasan: if you don't reply to the 'kubuntu-settings restructuring' thread I'll go ahead and break it
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> ready for upload except for possible dep changes etc.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> apachelogger: looking
<Quintasan> or lemme know if you broke it already
<Quintasan> agateau: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> yes?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/609992
<Quintasan> Is this even remotely dep-5 compatible
 * Quintasan wonder is he actually has to care about dep-5 compatibility
<apachelogger> who would know what with there not being a sensible parser and all that :P
<Quintasan> Wait.
<Quintasan> So you mean there is no dep-5 parser at this point in time?
<apachelogger> have not seen one
<apachelogger> it's spec compliant though
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so it's good according to the specs?
<Quintasan> Good.
<yofel> hm, lintian has some limited dep-5 parsing support
<yofel> looks fine though
 * Quintasan wonders why introduce dep-5 if you have no parsing for it
<Quintasan> It's like, useless now
<Quintasan> yofel,apachelogger: symbols are needed only for libs that export public fuctions, right?
 * Quintasan has no idea how to determine whether library does that or not
<apachelogger> every library does that
<yofel> uhm, if it doesn't have anything public you won't have any public symbols either...
<apachelogger> there are only public interfaces
 * yofel is in weekend-leathargy mode and has his brain on powersave
<Quintasan> SO
<Quintasan> how the hell do I know that about homerun?
<yofel> does it ship headers?
<yofel> if there are no headers, nothing will link against the lib and you don't need a symbol file
<Quintasan> some
<Quintasan> usr/include/homerun/abstractsource.h
<Quintasan> usr/include/homerun/homerun_export.h
<Quintasan> usr/include/homerun/pathmodel.h
<Quintasan> usr/include/homerun/sourceconfigurationwidget.h
<apachelogger> that there is a much saner policy ... every library that has header files associated with it needs to have a symbols file ;)
<yofel> homerun_export.h -> you can't get anymore public than that
<apachelogger> yofel: that is technically a false statement
<yofel> well, I meant nothing not from the same package...
<Quintasan> AFAIR pdebuild should yield something about missing symbols file but I didn't get that
<apachelogger> e.g. qt has api that is not in an installed header but comprises interfaces that an application having the headers will be able to link against
<apachelogger> that what qtcreator does
<yofel> ... fun
<Quintasan> yofel: Your definiton of "fun" is definitely weird
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> well, I know I'm weird. I like things that don't work :P
<Quintasan> I like things that work after you kick them
<Quintasan> yofel, apachelogger: should I use pkgkde-gensymbols magic or just use dpkg-gensymbols?
<yofel> if it's c++ use pkgkde
<Quintasan> yay for homerun
<Quintasan> apachelogger, yofel: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/homerun_0.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> I need review
<yofel> Quintasan: can you please add a comment to override_dh_auto_test so whoever looks at the package in a year from now still knows why they're disabled?
<yofel> and maybe put the libs into the libs section
<yofel> looks fine otherwise
<Quintasan> yofel: Like adding Section: libs to the binary packages or put the whole source package into libs?
<yofel> the former (the libs should be in libs, the plasma widget in kde, not sure about the source)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't forget to send me a merge request for the homerun daily packages 
<Quintasan> sure
<Quintasan> will upload somewhere to LP
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: uhh, I can't branch https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/homerun/packaging for some reason, want me to bzr init my packaging, upload it to my lp space and request a merge?
<shadeslayer> bzr branch lp:~blue-shell/homerun/packaging doesn't work ?
<shadeslayer> odd ...
<Quintasan> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Quintasan> ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying
<Quintasan> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Quintasan> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist. 
<shadeslayer> whaaa ... 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nevermind then, will check your package later then 
<Quintasan> yofel: I fixed the things you mentioned, uploading to raring
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> better testbuild once again
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: uploaded to raring-proposed, the bug #1078889 should get closed automagically soon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078889 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] homerun" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078889
<yofel> why -proposed?
<shadeslayer> kool
<Quintasan> yofel: That's how raring works
<yofel> but you didn't really put that into the changelog, right?
<Quintasan> First it goes to proposed then is copied to raring AFAIR
<Quintasan> ofc I did not :P
<yofel> ok, then I just misunderstood ;)
<yofel> (note that the bug is only closed when it's published in RELEASE)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-11
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206176] Powerdevil does not start, linking problem? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206176 (by aydin demircioglu)
<ScottK> Riddell: http://blog.steve.org.uk/so_i_have_a_new_project.html
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<valorie> nice, I think we went down to that end of town to see where the Queen sleeps when she hangs out in Edinburgh
<manchicken> apachelogger: I think I'm on the right repo: git://anongit.kde.org/libqapt
<apachelogger> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> I'm getting worried about breaking compatibility with some of my changes. I started wrapping some tests around my changes last night.
<manchicken> I've never done tests in Qt land before, so I'm a bit worried about the curve, but it can't be terribly difficult.
<apachelogger> manchicken: I think there is quite some documentation on qtest, possible techbase.kde.org also has some stuff
<apachelogger> generally speaking we are all terrible at ensure proper test coverage xD
<manchicken> Yeah, that's what I've been using.
<manchicken> I spent most of last night just getting the tests into cmake.
<manchicken> I suck with cmake.
<manchicken> Well, some coverage is better than no coverage.
<apachelogger> just get some random kde thing and look at how it's done
<apachelogger> kdelibs usually is the goto place
<manchicken> I got the cmake stuff to work.
<apachelogger> groovy
<manchicken> I finally found out that even though I put my tests in the t directory and defined it in the CMakeLists.txt, you have to put the test itself into the top level if you want to use `make test`
<manchicken> Now I just need to get the tests coded :)
<manchicken> The problem I was having with libqapt previously is that if you were making changes in a file that wasn't /etc/apt/sources.list, it wiped your sources.list and still failed to delete the old file.
<manchicken> So the solution I came up with is to modify the SourcesList class to recognize that there are mulitiple files. Instead of just holding a list of entries, it's holding a QHash<QString,SourceEntry> of items keyed by the filename.
<manchicken> Sorry, QHash<QString,SourceEntryList>
<manchicken> This means I'm creating a second SourcesList::entries() function which takes the argument of the filename.
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> to be honest, that sounds like a bug in qapt
<manchicken> That's what I'm modifying :)
<apachelogger> right
<manchicken> I think the bug is that it's actually not handing different files very well.
<manchicken> By grouping the entries into lists by file name I hope to fix that.
<ScottK> debfx: It's not.
<soee> hi. someone using KDE Connect ?
<manchicken> The android app?
<soee> yup
<soee> android app + kde app :)
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> whats up
<valorie> not a whole lot
<valorie> I'm thinking of trying to reply to the kubuntuguide folks with more of an idea of what we'd like to do
<valorie> or have them do
<valorie> haven't really had a chance to read over their entire guide
<valorie> have you?
<ahoneybun> I have not but the owner seems a bit of a smart...
<valorie> oh well, so am I
<valorie> lol
<valorie> just not here
<ahoneybun> on and on with the google translate
<valorie> right
<valorie> it's easy
<valorie> I don't blame him for using it
<valorie> we just can't use that
<valorie> it's not nearly good enough
<ahoneybun> I know but he seems confident in it
<ahoneybun> btw I got a HTC One
<valorie> ah, my oldest son has that
<valorie> how do you like it?
<valorie> he loves it; I found the edge touch to be really confusing
<ahoneybun> love it
<ahoneybun> very nice camera, fast
<ahoneybun> I kinda like HTC Sense
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm still trying to get the kubuntuguide guys to understand what we want do 
<valorie> it would be nice if first we figured out what we DO want to do, right?
<valorie> I mean, what do we want to do?
<valorie> use their wiki for our docs?
<valorie> because to me, that would be ideal, IF they install the translate plugin
<valorie> and help us get translators
<ahoneybun> that would be the best way
<valorie> so I'll write again tonight and propose that, and ask right out clearly how they feel about that
<ahoneybun> agreed
<valorie> no offense, but your first email to them was a bit terse
<ahoneybun> I know 
<valorie> americans might not mind, but most europeans are a bit more formal
<ahoneybun> not the best at being formal and getting a point across
<valorie> words of politeness are useful
<valorie> you have to realize that they have been doing their own thing for quite awhile
<valorie> without a peep from us
<valorie> so they might be feeling a bit neglected
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I can understand that
 * ahoneybun needs to make a to-do list for things about the docs
<ahoneybun> other then trello
<ahoneybun> most of the new trello cards I can fix
<ahoneybun> can't
<valorie> well, that should be fixed
<valorie> perhaps you need more permissions or something
<valorie> trello is good, and we should use it like everyone else does
<valorie> also, this way we can get devels, perhaps, to take a look-see
<ahoneybun> I do need more permission to access the site, I *think* Riddell gave me something but it did not work/I did not save it
<valorie> he's not around this weekend I think
<valorie> ping him next week
<ahoneybun> ok I just left comments on the trello page
<valorie> goodo
<ahoneybun> AC4 is pretty good
<valorie> ac4?
<ahoneybun> assassins creed 4
<ahoneybun> off-topic
<valorie> ok, I've heard it's good
 * valorie is not a game player
<ahoneybun> yea, kinda want to get battlefield 4
<ahoneybun> I can control my tv with my one
<claydoh> Mamarok: no I did not mod him, that apparently is the ubuntu-users list doing that to him, and others over some ot chatter concerning the fixubuntu kerfluffle
<valorie> he's really a jerk
<valorie> and IMO should have been modded long ago
<valorie> we'll lose subscribers otherwise
<valorie> claydoh: ^^^
<claydoh> valorie: subscribers? Not many at all, and even fewer post at all. 
<valorie> no wonder
<valorie> seriously
<valorie> I know mail lists are dying all over the place, but that guy is ridiculous
 * mamarley recently quit two tech groups due to various jerks on the Internet :(
<valorie> indeed
<claydoh> no, it has never been highly subscribed, not since the KDE3 days 
<valorie> there are only 24 hours in the day, and who wants to spend even a moment reading drivle like that?
<valorie> still, people google and find mail list posts
<valorie> I find useful stuff often
<claydoh> I am slightly biased, being a forum person :) but I have in the past suggested closing the list.
<claydoh> however that would look very bad
<ScottK> claydoh: Well it was an annoying personality that caused me to unsubscribe back in the KDE3 days.
 * claydoh is probably too laid back over such things
<valorie> they are still useful to people on slow connections
<ScottK> And to people who find forums hopeless.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> and IRC unknown
<valorie> irc uber alles
 * claydoh agrees with both ScottK and valorie
<valorie> anyway, if this jerk isn't modded yet, after today he certainly should be
<valorie> he's basically daring the owners to do it
<valorie> flagrantly
<valorie> if any help is needed on the list, I'm an experienced LO
<valorie> and listadmin is my good friend
<ahoneybun> back kinda
<claydoh> valorie: another person would be good, it is *not* a lot of work, actually. Nearly none tbh. 
<valorie> indeed
<claydoh> my  own workload just gets in the way of the important things lol ;)
<valorie> if you want me, shoot me the password and i'll add it to listadmin
<valorie> valorie@kde.org
<claydoh>  done
 * ahoneybun just got in here
<valorie> ahoneybun: are you on kubuntu-users list?
<valorie> that's what we have been discussing
<ahoneybun> just devel I think
<valorie> that's unfortunate
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> all the devels who have the time should be on that list to lend their expertise
<valorie> and lure new devels into packaging, helping with the docs, etc.
<valorie> I would have asked for vols there, but there has been such a shitstorm about how to properly set up an HD
<valorie> I didn't dare
<ahoneybun> I'm on it
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I've lured two guys here recently, but then they both disappeared
<valorie> you have to just keep doing it until a few stick
<ahoneybun> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2013/11/ubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander-review-and.html
<ahoneybun> valorie: what about listadmin?
<claydoh> valorie: I really nned to get into packaging, at least the easy stuff. I manage  to keep kmymoney up to date in my ppa, but constantly forget what I am doing
<claydoh> time management is not my strong area
<valorie> you need kmytime
<ahoneybun> valorie: seems I can log into admin-kubuntu.org
<valorie> lol
<claydoh> valorie: lol
<ahoneybun> nothing I can do I think
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/09/are-you-listowner-try-listadmin-cli.html
<claydoh> No, I need to stay away from google+, youtube, and other distractions.
<valorie> but that is for listowners
<valorie> I'm not an admin on the website, and don't want to be
<valorie> my webby skillz are way rusty
 * ahoneybun enjoys Eminem - Rap God
<claydoh> and then there is the whole adroid rom thing I *must* pay attention to :(
<ahoneybun> I can do some HTML CSS things
 * ahoneybun is into roms
<valorie> I have websites
<valorie> they are just rusting into oblivion
<ahoneybun> I can log into www-admin.kubuntu.org
<valorie> I've never done a thing to my phone
<ahoneybun> but change anything
<valorie> not rooted it, or anything
<ahoneybun> nothing so far to my HTC One
<valorie> and it sucks
<valorie> oh well
<ahoneybun> I want to unlock the bootloader and root it
 * claydoh runs a modded One rom on his DNA
<ahoneybun> valorie: I think I need to use the default KDE browser
<claydoh> porting ubuntu touch to it is way over my head/time availability
<ahoneybun> claydoh: yea that would be a bit of work maybe
<valorie> me too
<valorie> one of these days aaron will get the vivaldi out, and i'll buy one of those
<ahoneybun> any Kubuntu.org admins in here?
<valorie> europe is asleep
<ahoneybun> yea
 * ahoneybun thinks maybe he needs filezilla for website mananging
<valorie> fssh maybe?
<ahoneybun> windows right now
<ahoneybun> but
<ahoneybun> there are windows programs or my phone
<valorie> I used ssh in windows
<ahoneybun> idk I'll just wait
<valorie> but that's been many years ago
<valorie> ok, just ran listadmin, and it went through like a top, clay
<leif_> greetings
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'd like you to meet leif, who has some doc and translation experience, and would like to help out
<valorie> leif, meet ahoneybun (aaron) who heads up our doc team
<leif_> cool just woke up 
<leif_> ahh coffe
<ScottK> https://web.archive.org/web/20060106235729/http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<valorie> ScottK: pm
<valorie> that makes me sorta sad
<valorie> otoh, time moves on
<leif_> good coffe
<leif_> ahhh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<leif_> morning
<lordievader> Hey leif_, how are you?
<leif_> good real good
<lordievader> leif_: Ah, nice. How so? If I may ask?
<leif_> studien hard and prowling some dating sites
<leif_> lol
<Riddell> buenos dias amigos
<parad1se_> Hi, can somebody tell me the status of bugreport #1071453 (bugs.lunchpad.net) for ubuntu 12.04.3 precise?
<Riddell> bug 1071453
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<Riddell> High,In progress
<parad1se_> Last post is 6 months ago. I would be a voluntary tester.
<Riddell> " 	#16
<Riddell> Quantal and Raring already have the fix, precise package still needs testing. Any takers?
<Riddell> "
<parad1se_> Yes. I can test it.
<lordievader> Morning Riddell, parad1se_. How are you both?
<Riddell> parad1se_: hmm his precise update seems to have disappeared
<Riddell> I'll see if I can find it again
<Riddell> lordievader: life's good here in the kde barcelona office, nobody else is in so I can play music as loud as I want
<parad1se_> lordievader: No. Iam doing a new request for testing.
<parad1se_> Riddell: That would be perfect! Thanks in advance.
<lordievader> parad1se_: Testing can be fun, right?
<lordievader> Riddell: Nice :)
<parad1se_> lordievader: I hope so. ^^ My first test for linux ever. :)
<lordievader> parad1se_: Do you happen to be in the Kubuntu Testers Team?
<parad1se_> Yes sure. Do I have do participate in some meetings or something? Or just email contact?
<lordievader> parad1se_: I was actually asking if you where a member. However read this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters :)
<parad1se_> lordievader: Thanks. :-) I will create a launchpad account and add my mail to the mailling list.
<Riddell> parad1se_: compiling now in 
<Riddell> ppa:jr
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=precise
<lordievader> Riddell: parad1se_ wants to become part of the Kubuntu Testers Team ;)
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> hang around in here is the main thing
<Riddell> and I can work out how to add to !testers
<tsimpson> you do !testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> ....
<tsimpson> (or in /msg, or get me to do it for you)
<Riddell> parad1se_: are you likely to hang around in here?
<Riddell> jussi: did you get the new invoice?
<Riddell> "Ralph Janke (txwikinger) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2014-11-13" yay txwikinger still loves us!
<parad1se_> Riddell: Perfect! I can test the new build (kde-runtime) later at home. Here I just got a CentOS ;) I will give then my feedback. 
<parad1se_> Riddell: Yes, Iam enjoying to hang around here. I think I will stay. :)
<lordievader> parad1se_: :D
<leif_> back
<lordievader> Welcome back, leif_ 
<leif_> thanks
<leif_> time to studie some c
<mikhas> hm, people volunteering for testing … what's the motivation?
<mikhas> (don't get me wrong, it's good people are willing to do it)
<leif_> sorry what
<mikhas> that was probably a question for tsimpson or parad1se_ not you ;-)
<leif_> ok
<tsimpson> I suppose it's a good way to get involved
<apachelogger> yofel: I am going to migrate kf5 to trusty this week
<yofel> go ahead, I enabled runtime, but qt5 failed IIRC, not sure what the problem was
<apachelogger> yofel: built fine meanwhile
<yofel> yay
<Riddell> apachelogger: migrate in neon5?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> valorie: ahoneybun: did you guys get what you wanted done on websites done?
<shadeslayer> anyone have an idea if there is some sort of format for the selections file that synaptic and muon generate?
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.80 WIP notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | Shirts! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<soee> guys are there any plans to add KDEConnect 4..1 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> soee: Riddell is handling the SRU for 0.4.1
<Riddell> it's on my todo list
<Riddell> I wonder where it got to
<leif_> back to the book
<Riddell> 0.4 is in saucy unapproved queue
<Riddell> I'll get on 0.4.1 shortly
<Riddell> Mirv: maybe you should be in on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu ?
<cortexA9> hello Riddell 
<cortexA9> there is a problem with kde
<cortexA9> on the daily of today
<cortexA9> doesn't start kde for me
<cortexA9> manually works
<cortexA9> with startx
<cortexA9> but on the installer doesn't work
<Riddell> cortexA9: trusty daily image?
<Mirv> Riddell: makes sense
<Mirv> thanks, added myself
<cortexA9> Riddell: yeah
<cortexA9> Riddell: when 4.12 beta1 is available on the daily ?
<leif_> time for a break 
<leif_> gues any one is not around
<Riddell> leif_: how can we help you?
<leif_> afternooon
<leif_> is a new wana be developer
<Riddell> leif_: ooh excellent :)
<leif_> been talking whit one of the other guys for a couple of days
<Riddell> leif_: I've a simple task if you're up for helping and running saucy
<Riddell> new owncloud needs testing, bug 1245593
<ubottu> bug 1245593 in owncloud (Ubuntu Raring) "Backport updates to 5.0.12" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245593
<leif_> i run 13,10
<Riddell> leif_: yes that's the one, are you able to test that owncloud update?
<Riddell> just install owncloud and connect with your web browser and set up an account
<leif_> gonna instal install it
<Riddell> then upgrade to the package in -proposed
<leif_> cool thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw we also need help with 4.11.80
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tell it to leif_ :)
<shadeslayer> leif_: ^^
<leif_> yeah
<shadeslayer> leif_: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<leif_> need that cloud set up first
 * shadeslayer waves fist at lintian
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html is all orange/blue
<cortexA9> red :P
<Riddell> leif_: owncloud update worked for me but with the "upgrading to 5.0.12" message showing three times, how did you get on?
<leif_> strange
<Riddell> uh oh
<leif_> cant figure out my sever adress
<Riddell> hah
<Riddell> leif_: is it your local machine?
<leif_> trying to get the client app up and running
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bugs mentioned in the git log http://pastebin.kde.org/ppvbwxswe
<Riddell> lovely shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: though alot more are fixed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no new features presumably?
<leif_> hmmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not that I can see
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, remember, don't bump the so version on the package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> cool
<leif_> ok this is beond my skills
<Riddell> leif_: what's up?
<leif_> cant conect to the own cloud
<Riddell> leif_: throught a web browser?
<Riddell> leif_: through a web browser?
<leif_> just getting back to the standard home page each time i long in
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> leif_: screenshot?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: no 
<Riddell> ahoneybun: buenos dias
<ahoneybun> Riddell: good day as well
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what were you trying to do?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: some of the trello cards, remove the old doc page on the main site
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ah this stuff? http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html
<ahoneybun> yes
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you'll just need to ask canonical sysadmin to remove those
<Riddell> e-mail rt@ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> oh
<shadeslayer> whoa @_@
<Riddell> retro eh :)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want coffee?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you bring it up that would be lovely
<shadeslayer> right
<ahoneybun> Riddell: would you like me to include you in the email? forward it to you as well?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: CC me I guess, the sysadmins will probably ask me to confirm anyway
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Chocolate coffee?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yum
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you bring my camera too?  should be on table infront of sofa
<ahoneybun> Riddell: thats what I thought
<shadeslayer> k
 * ahoneybun looks for your email
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu .com
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1250114 for SRU love too, new muon 2,1.1
<ubottu> bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250114
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I also CC'd val
<parad1se_> 
<Riddell> hi parad1se_, fancy testing that owncloud update?
<Riddell> "Sent from Windows Mail"  ahoneybun rumbled :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I was playing games lastnight, trying
<ahoneybun> with my ps3 controller lol
<Riddell> I hear steam is on linux these days
<Riddell> although I've no idea what that actually means
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is https://trello.com/b/sdTmhD0H/14-04-deadlines the trello board for Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> *Kubuntu QA
<apachelogger> the ones with deadlines
<ahoneybun> Riddell: mine has connecting issues
<ahoneybun> so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: QA that has a deadline :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm dropping kubuntu_silence_kwallet_on_first_start.patch since I remember that went upstream
<shadeslayer> and IIRC we ship that as a default
<shadeslayer> so will make a good test case
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's a random test case IMO
<apachelogger> should be on the regular 14.04 board
<apachelogger> i.e. can be done at any point
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1246433 for SRU review
<ubottu> bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4.1 to saucy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246433
<Riddell> ScottK: also bug 1249014 while I'm pinging you
<ubottu> bug 1249014 in ktp-auth-handler (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] kde-telepathy-auth-handler does not depend on libqca2-plugin-ossl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249014
<Riddell> leif_, parad1se_: either of you able to test the update in bug 1245542 ?
<ubottu> bug 1245542 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Saucy) "Solid can not read processor information" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245542
<Riddell> leif_, parad1se_: one more for testing bug 1246382 and bug 1246367
<ubottu> bug 1246382 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.9.3.1 to saucy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246382
<ubottu> bug 1246367 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.9.0.1 to saucy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246367
<parad1se_> Riddell: Hi Ridell, Iam still at work, but I will test it soon.
<Riddell> with the plasma-nm update you need to log in/out to ensure the widget continues to be in the panel
<Riddell> parad1se_: great
<tsdgeos> Riddell: shadeslayer: do you guys know about something regarding a zeitgeist patch in kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> not off the top of my head
<shadeslayer> looking at bzr
<Riddell> only zeitgeist I know of in kde is phonon isn't it?
 * Riddell checks
<tsdgeos> i'm told it was supposed to exist at some point
<tsdgeos> it's defenitely not there now
<tsdgeos> wondering if it didn't exist or just got dropped
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ubuntu-kdelibs not kde-kdelibs
<shadeslayer> bzr log -p | grep -i zeitgeist doesn't return anything so far
<shadeslayer> nothing in the entire bzr history of kdelibs
<Riddell> phonon changelog says "Remove build-dep on libqzeitgeist-dev, not in main"
<shadeslayer> ( the packaging branch )
<Riddell> tsdgeos: what is ubuntu-kdelibs?
<Riddell> our package?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he means the packages
<Riddell> yeah, nothing there
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you know that thing that has debian/patches in there
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so i may have been disinformed 
<tsdgeos> tx
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1246367 and bug 1246382 good for SRU for me
<ubottu> bug 1246367 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.9.0.1 to saucy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246367
<ubottu> bug 1246382 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.9.3.1 to saucy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246382
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you need permission to access the feature tour?
<lordievader> Not sure if this is already reported for Trusty, should I make a bug report?
<lordievader> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/muon-knsbackend.so', which is also in package libmuonprivate1 2.1.0-0ubuntu1
<lordievader> Apt/dpkg fails to install libmuonprivate2_2.1.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb with ^ error.
<shadeslayer> this is fun https://launchpadlibrarian.net/156332613/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-arm64.akonadi_1.10.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> segementation fault when setting up xml-core
<Riddell> shadeslayer: arm64, not too important
<Riddell> just retry if you care
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm I'm not able to make that timeslot for Discuss reconciling the Qt requirements for Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu  either
<Riddell> ScottK: what do you mean by "Switch to QPA"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: true, but then it won't migrate to -release since arm64 is failing without some arm twisting
<shadeslayer> gonna retry
<shadeslayer> then file bugs
<shadeslayer> if it fails
 * Riddell e-mails jonathan thomas to check in
<shadeslayer> thx Riddell :)
<shadeslayer> lordievader: fix pushed for muon
<shadeslayer> should be available in trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you need to decide what you want to do for dinner :)
<shadeslayer> because I'm leaving in 30 minutes
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Nice, will reinstall sometime later.
 * shadeslayer is tired of doing 4.11.80 today
<shadeslayer> will continue tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell: re QPA, the appmenu stuff that agateau did for Qt4 didn't end up in Qt5 as Qt has an alternate approach called QPA, but instead of forward porting appmenu to QPA, they forward ported the Qt4 appmenu to Qt5 as a distro patch.  They've been promising for 9 months now to jump to the proper Qt5 approach (QPA) so we can drop the patch.
<ScottK> Riddell: re the time slot, I can probably make it, but no guarantees.  Are you OK with what I wrote up?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I am
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll try to make it.
<parad1se> Riddell: Hi, now Iam at home. I was trying do install and getting: kde-runtime haengt ab von kde-runtime-data (>= 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2). Depencie problem.
<parad1se> He needs kde-runtime-data 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.2
<parad1se> Oh sorry, now I saw it.
<parad1se> Everything is alright. :)
<parad1se> Riddell: New little Problem: http://pastebin.com/a2M01J0f  Problem with kde-runtime-dbg, needs kdelibs5-dbg.
<Riddell> parad1se: add it to sources.list and apt-get install it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-12
<xnox> hm, can JontheEchidna or somebody else look into merging k3b ? it's needed for the libav transition.
<apachelogger> he's MIA
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: can you make time for k3b tomorrow?
<apachelogger> I am pretty booked with neon and phonon
<leif_> greetings
<leif_> :)
<soee> good morning
<leif_> morning
<leif_> aah gues it is a study day
<lordievader> Good morning.
<leif_> greetings from denmark
<lordievader> Hey leif_, how is Denmark today?
<leif_> cold and raini
<lordievader> Good weather to sit behind a computer ;)
<leif_> yeah and study
<leif_> geez i am geek
<lordievader> leif_: You're in #kubuntu-devel, we all are ;)
<leif_> watching news on zen sever 
<Riddell> buenos dias
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> parad1se: did you look at kde-runtime samba patch?
<Riddell> lordievader: in early to the office means I get to play music loudly :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I found my laptop cable thanks
<lordievader> Riddell: Good reason to get into the office early.
<Riddell> apachelogger: turns out jon is busy with http://xkcd.com/306/
<Riddell> so I'll grab k3b today
<parad1se> Riddell: Hi Ridell, yes I wrote yesterday about. OK I have to add it in the soure-list first. But the dpkg -i worked well (regardless of kde-runtime-dbg depencie problem). Now the remember function in Dolphin with kwallet works great!
<parad1se> So far no problem detected.
<Riddell> parad1se: great, I'll upload it to -proposed and I'll need your help at some point when it's accepted to test it and get it into -updates (which takes 1 week)
<Riddell> ScottK: you rejected kdeconnect-kde? that's needed to make it work at all
<ScottK> Riddell: Sigh.  It looked like tons of new features.  Let me look again.
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah it probably is but it also fixes the important issue of the protocol update
<Riddell> parad1se: could you add a test case to bug 1071453 ?
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Accepted it.  Next time a changelog entry more verbose than SRU update would be nice.  If it'd said to fix package being completely broken due to server protocol update, then I'd have never rejected it.
<Riddell> parad1se: describe how you test it before and after the update to make sure the problem is fixed
<Riddell> ScottK: gotcha, thanks
 * ScottK ponders if it's worth going to sleep at all with the alarm clock set for 2 hours and 15 minutes from now ....
<valorie> ScottK: in my experience, 2.25 hours is better than none
<Riddell> ScottK: listen to the shipping forcast like all the insomniacs
<ScottK> Yeah.  Probably.
<ScottK> Riddell: Reading #kubuntu-devel instead.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> the geek alternative to the World Service
<parad1se> Riddell: OK, no problem. I will describe my test scenario.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1250387] Internationalisation: languages mixed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1250387 (by udippel)
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1245542 also for SRU love
<ubottu> bug 1245542 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Saucy) "Solid can not read processor information" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245542
<Riddell> Quintasan: able to test kdeconnect? bug 1246433
<ubottu> bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4.1 to saucy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246433
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, I also saw a build failure with neon qt5, only on saucy and only on i386 and it went away on a retry
<apachelogger> qmake is just terrible...
<soee> 4.11.3 are pushed to saucy updates ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1250387] Internationalisation: languages mixed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1250387 (by udippel)
<Riddell> soee: in ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<soee> Riddell, ah yes thank you
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: regardinf the kdeconnect SRU what exactly do you need tested?
<agateau> ola, I need some help with a packaging issue. Currently trying to get this patch in https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/libdbusmenu-qt/cmake-config/+merge/192895 , but the build failed because the *-config.cmake files are not in the -dev package. It should be easy to add them, but I am a bit worried that the target files are named "*-noconfig.cmake". Is it expected or should the package specify a build type?
<soee> Riddell, kdeconect can be tested from proposed ?
<debfx> agateau: I thought debhelper passes relwithdebinfo nowadays
<agateau> debfx: maybe something is wrong with the packaging then, i haven't checked
<debfx> either should be fine when you have the build flags in the *FLAGS variables
<agateau> debfx: meaning it's ok if the files ends up with "-noconfig.cmake"?
<debfx> yep
<agateau> ok, thanks
<debfx> hm, the package doesn't use the dh_auto_* commands
 * agateau just heard the sound of the pandora box opening
<debfx> imho it would be better to use them with different build dirs
<debfx> for example: QT_SELECT=qt4 dh_auto_configure -Bqt4 -- -DUSE_QT4=true
<agateau> would this involve a big refactor of the package?
<debfx> no, just changing 6 lines in debian/rules
<agateau> ok, going to read doc about dh_auto_configure, but that sounds like something which should be done outside of my patch, so I may end up just adding -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE to the cmake calls
<agateau> I assume the end result should be the same
<soee> hmm what is jetty ?
<Riddell> soee: yep
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: can you install the kdeconnect-kde package from saucy-proposed and control your android phone with it using kdeconnect-android on the phone
<debfx> agateau: this should work: http://pastebin.kde.org/pnm4d3ian
<debfx> well, with that change you also get verbose build logs, actually passing dpkg-buildflags to cmake
<agateau> debfx: sounds good to me
<debfx> but I agree that should be a different merge request
<agateau> ok, so I am going to try the -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE approach first
<agateau> thanks for your help!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping ping, we want to go to lunch
<soee> should i care if when rebooting i see some lines and one of them is: # jetty is not installed ?
<soee> *
<ScottK> Riddell: You need to tag them verification-done after you test SRUs.  Then it'll become clear on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html that they are ready to be released.
<allee> connect
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<leif_> afternoon
<BluesKaj> 'morning 
<leif_> :)
<leif_> those time zones
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<leif_> think i better get a couple of hours of reading done
<Riddell> ScottK: good point
<Riddell> leif, parad1se: hey new people could you also test muon from saucy-proposed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1250114
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<allee> Riddell: sausy SRU kdeconnect-kde <-> Nexus 4:  all fine execpt: clipboard sync only kubuntu->android, Battery not show on desktop, remote  multimedia control:  has short hangs when one quickly clicks the buttons (no regression, same as 0.3.1)
<Riddell> allee: can you report that on the bug?
<allee> Riddell: when home I can compare with 0.3 with 0.4.1
<allee> okay.
<Riddell> yeah that's the most useful bit
<tester56> Riddell: Hi, I have noticed a weired issue: As I was testing Opensuse 13.1 (to see what they have to offer) I noticed  one weired thing: Dolphin is starting up quite a lot faster. I launched from konsole to see if there are any error messages: On Opensuse there are none, but on Kubuntu there are messages like "udisks2: property does not exist". Could that be the reason for the difference?
<tester56> Riddell:btw: I am not planning to leave kubuntu ;-)
<Riddell> :)
 * Riddell has opensuse and fedora CDs to test
<Riddell> tester56: I doubt that's the reason, some difference in udev isn't likely to make a speed difference
<tester56> but on my machine the difference is noticeable
<Riddell> yeah it would be interesting to work it out but I don't know I'm afraid
<Riddell> if this was a decade ago I'd say something to do with pre-linking
<tester56> Riddell: I am not sure if they use prelinking or not, but I think they don't use it anymore
<tester56> Riddell: When I have time over the weekend I will look in that further and report back if you would be interested. 
<Riddell> tester56: certainly would but I suspect it's something quite deep in the compiler
<tester56> but basically both, kubuntu and opensuse use the same source (4.11.2)
<tester56> you think compile flags can make a noticeable difference (if not debug)?
<Riddell> easily
<Riddell> or some other quite fundamental issue
<allee> tester56: did you try with freshly created accounts?  Maybe # of files or time to query nepomuk may be the reason for the difference?
<tester56> Riddell: But if both Opensuse and Kubuntu use the same version of kde, the same kernel version, and both don't use prelink, the only reason that would make sense is the error message. btw, fedora 20 kde does not have the error messages either (and dolphin starts their faster too) 
<tester56> Riddell: of course not considering a deeper problem
<tester56> allee: yes fresh accounts
<Riddell> run kdebugdialog and turn on all the tickboxes, you'll get plenty of messages :)
<tester56> allee: no nepomuk issue, as i monitored process with both top and iotop and it was quiet when i tested
<allee> tester56: some time ago there was a blog post of a suse guy about making kde pkg less interdependent and get more speed.  Maybe you find dolphin mentione there???
<tester56> allee: I don't know, as I don't know the blog post you are referring to 
<Riddell> lubos lunak was into that
<Riddell> search for his blog and akademy talk
<apachelogger> if only there was a suite of tools to use for profiling applications
<rdieter> allee: you're probably thinking of 'klyde' (from wstephensen/opensuse)
<allee> rdieter: yes, that sounds familar.  
<tester56> allee: that was not about speeding up things, that was about a special packaing approach to make certain things optional
<allee> tester56: yes, but I assumed if you don't use all features, remaining stuff may run faster
<tester56> allee; yeah true, but I mean it is not a direct speedup, only a speedup for  computers with limited ressources
<Riddell> parad1se: don't forget the test case for that samba patch
<Riddell> bug 1071453
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
 * Riddell out
<jussi> anyone here from munich?  or know munich? 
<jussi> need a restaurant recommendation...
<Riddell> try wikivoyage?
<tester56> I wonder if it is possible to change drag and drop icons (by that I mean changing them in an icon theme)
<ScottK> That'd be an upstream question.  We don't customize those.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<volkan> Hi all, for the 14.04 version do you plan to change the view of website?
<volkan> For Turkish version, I am planning to use this: http://tr.kubuntu.org/bootstrap/
<volkan> basically uses bootstrap, jquery and lightbox for image viewing
<volkan> they are all open
<volkan> also place a link to forward into main site (as in Libreoffice.org)
<soee> Riddell, any progress with KDEConnect ?
<ScottK> soee: IIRC waiting for testers.
<soee> ah ye, i forgot
<soee> will test now
<soee> ScottK, can i install all updates from proposed ?
<ScottK> soee: They are all there for testing.  Depends on how adventuresome you are.  You can look at the saucy section in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html and see that no bugs are colored red, so at least there's nothing in there already marked verification failed.
<ScottK> Personally, I only install the specific thing I'm testing.
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> soee: Please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/+bug/1246433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1246433 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU 0.4.1 to saucy" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Quintasan> It works, now we need to get the formalities done.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you somehow push it through?
<Quintasan> Wait, you did
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> soee: Just install kdeconnect-kde from proposode
<soee> what Android version is required for KDE Connect 0.4.1 ?
<Quintasan> prosposed*
<Quintasan> soee: The application itself requires android 4.0+
<Quintasan> The notification plugin requires Android 4.3
<Quintasan> You could have read that on Google Play though.
<soee> hmm my S3 has atm 4.1.2 and i can see any devices found :/
<soee> *cant
<Quintasan> You must be doing something wrong then
<soee> ok sorry, Dolphin loads it
<Quintasan> Try restarting KDE to make sure the KDE Connect deamon had reloaded.
<soee> just notifier doesnt work as you said\
<soee> ok so i have to wait few days to be able to test notifier :) 
<Quintasan> That's expected since Android itself doesn't support it unless you have Android 4.3
<soee> till samsung ships 4.3
<soee> but im happy i can browse my phone from dolphin :)
 * ScottK doesn't see the difference.
<ScottK> I can already browse the files on my phone with kio-mtp.
<ScottK> Why do I want kdeconnect?
<ScottK> Quintasan: kdeconnect is totally broken as is, right?
<Quintasan> ScottK: If we don't SRU it will remain broken
<Quintasan> It's not only about browsing files
<Quintasan> It shows notfications from your phone
<ScottK> Right, the reason I'm asking is I'm considering waiving the 7 day waiting period and pushing it to updates.
<Quintasan> Pauses/unpauses playback when someone calls you
<Quintasan> shares clipboard and whatnot
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> What does it connect to that changed protocol?
<Quintasan> KDE Connect daemon
<Quintasan> The android couterpart was updated in Google Play and it no longer works with the version we have.
<Quintasan> counterpart*
<volkan> Riddell: could you check what I wrote when u r free?
<eagles0513875> hey guys can someone tell me what version of samba is in 14.04
<ScottK> eagles0513875: That's not very related to Kubuntu development.  It'll change in any case.
<eagles0513875> ScottK: reason im asking is that in current 12.04 and 13.10 they have a very old version compared to the latest.
<ScottK> I understand it'll be updated "soon".
<eagles0513875> thanks ScottK :) 
<ScottK> I went ahead and released the kdeconnect-kde SRU early since it's broken as is.
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Any word on OTR support for KDE telepathy?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks!
<ScottK> YW.  Now go beat the KDE telepathy people into providing some kind of OTR plugin like kopete has.
<d_ed> less beating, more providing patches.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ weren't you going to do that (provide patches)?
 * ScottK <-- doesn't do C++/Qt - mostly just packages, so no source of patches.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-13
<manchicken> Tonio: ping
<manchicken> Re-factoring this libqapt code to be more testable is actually a rather large task.
<manchicken> Fun... I'm getting warnings from apt-pkg: ...libqapt/src/backend.cpp:1295:24: warning: ‘void pkgProblemResolver::InstallProtect()’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/apt-pkg/algorithms.h:137) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
<manchicken> I want to be a good little hacker and fix this, but I don't see any documentation on an upgrade path.
<leif_> greetings
<soee> good morning
<leif_> morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> bon dia
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, first one in the office again? ;)
<Riddell> nobody here but me, perfect chance to play Spice Girls at full volume
<lordievader> Spice Girls, wow haven't heard that in ages.
 * Riddell wants a zig-a-zig-a
<Riddell> Blizzz: owncloud 5.0.12 in updates for 13.10
<Riddell> sadly I couldn't get it to work for older versions :(
<Riddell> parad1se_: thanks for the test case on bug 1071453
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<parad1se_> Riddell: No problem, thank you for build and support!!
<Riddell> parad1se_: there's one more task you need to do
<Riddell> parad1se_: you need to test the actual packages as compiled in precise-proposed
<Riddell> then report back that they're good on the bug and tag with verification-done
<Riddell> then next week they'll go into precise-updates
<Blizzz> Riddell: great, thanks! I am a bit sorry to say it, but meanwhile we also have 5.0.13 containing a security fix (though not affecting a default kubuntu installation, related to MariaDB). http://owncloud.org/changelog/
<Riddell> Blizzz: you like to keep us on our toes :)
<Blizzz> Riddell: you know, the saying goes release early, release often ;)
<Blizzz> https://joindiaspora.com/posts/3283541
<parad1se_> Riddell: OK, what is precise-proposed? A Repository?
<Riddell> parad1se_: yeah if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy the lines which say precise-updates so you have ones with precise-proposed as well
<Riddell> then update and install the packages
<Riddell> parad1se_: we are very careful with stable release updates as you will be noticing, worse than having bugs is to introduce new ones
<parad1se_> Riddell: OK, I will try. Do I have to delete the packages and install again?
<parad1se_> I mean kde-runtime packages?
<parad1se_> Because I have install the kde-runtime packages and depencies from your repo. 
<Riddell> parad1se_: yeah that might be a good idea
<parad1se_> Riddell: OK. :) Thanks.
<Riddell> leif_: do you have saucy installed?  we could do with a muon tester if so
<leif_> Riddell, ok :)
<leif_> sorry was afk
<Riddell> leif_: bug 1250114 if you can help out
<ubottu> bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250114
<Riddell> leif_: install the packages from saucy-proposed and check everything still works and listed bugs are fixed
<leif_> ok installing moun now
<leif_> ahh'
<leif_> cant fiend it
<Riddell> leif_: 2.1.1 from saucy-proposed?
<leif_> can fiend it in any of my pacakege installers
<Riddell> leif_: have you enabled -proposed?
<leif_> ok
<leif_> what does it do
<Riddell> leif_: it allows you to install updates we need tested
<leif_> ok
<Riddell> we test the updates before they are made available to everyone
<leif_> :)
<leif_> where do i fiend moun
<leif_> sorry still new
<Riddell> leif_: are you using the command line or gui tools?
<leif_> gui
<leif_> should i use apt-get
<leif_> did learn that a couple of days ago
<Riddell> leif_: in software-properties-kde under Updates tab tick pre-released and unsupported-updates
<leif_> ok
<leif_> thanks
<Riddell> leif_: on command line run  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leif_> :)'
<Riddell> use  apt-cache policy muon  to ensure muon 2.1.1 is installed
<leif_> ok
<Riddell> run each of the muon applications and check they work to install/uninstall/upgrade software etc and the bugs listed in bug 1250114 are fixed
<ubottu> bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250114
<smartboyhw> Hello all
<Riddell> smartboyhw!
<smartboyhw> Riddell!
<Riddell> dood
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how have you been?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, busy.
<smartboyhw> I'm taking TOEFL on Saturday:OO
<lordievader> smartboyhw: English test right? Good luck!
<smartboyhw> lordievader: Thx
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but you speak perfect english, you'll pass easy
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Huh, the listening is difficult, since the accent is a bit difficult to get used to.
<lordievader> British English accent?
<smartboyhw> lordievader: Mixed 
<Riddell> we need to do more mumble calls to help you practice :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Did you vote for CC? And you guys have better accents than those on the practice paper recordings.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I remember voting for you for something
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Heh heh
<cortexA9> hello
<Riddell> hi cortexA9 
<Riddell> so anyone want to test this muon update in saucy?
<cortexA9> Riddell: i am not on kubuntu right now sry
<leif_> lol
<Riddell> leif_: how did you get on with muon?
<leif_> found it 
<leif_> aand installed it now i just gotta sort out how to use it
<cortexA9> any update for the kde 4.11.80 on trusty ?
<Riddell> still WIP, see notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
 * Riddell mostly working on kde frameworks this week
<ari-tczew> Riddell: wow, you're a champion of non-merged packages. are you gonna to merge them all with Debian to get 4.11.3 in trusty?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I hear there's some progress going on wrt OTR support, I'm kind of busy working on 4.12 and fixing muon/qapt right now :)
<shadeslayer> whaaa http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Good to hear.  Thanks.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: so far I've not thought much about merging or updating packages, going straight to 4.11.80 in trust would make sense
<markey_work> so Muon still crashes for me a lot, with latest updates
<markey_work> in libQApt
<Riddell> markey_work: from saucy-updates or saucy-proposed?
<markey_work> I think updates
<markey_work> not sure right now, have to check at home
<Riddell> markey_work: the packages in saucy-proposed needs testing if you can, bug 1250114
<ubottu> bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250114
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> markey_work: can I get the backtrace?
<markey_work> didn't have debug symbols installed for libqapt. will install 
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> Thoughts on where to put akonadi2xml ? ( Converts akonadi collections to XML )
<shadeslayer> comes from kdepimlibs
<shadeslayer> yofel: ScottK Riddell ^^
<shadeslayer> seems like a developer tool to me, so kdepimlibs5-dev ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: best confirm it is a developer tool
<Riddell> http://arm.koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/fileinfo?rpmID=42227&filename=/usr/bin/akonadi2xml  fedora say kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> comes from kdepimlibs :S
<Riddell> mm, curious
<shadeslayer> !find akonadi2xml
<ubottu> File akonadi2xml found in kdepim-runtime, kdepim-runtime-dbg
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> so I suppose it's gone from kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we have it installed by default now
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> so worth checking why it's moved
<shadeslayer> markey_work: still waiting for that backtrace :)
<markey_work> I'm in the office
<shadeslayer> alrighty
<leif_> evning
<Riddell> hi leif_ 
<Riddell> how did you get on with muon?
<leif_> not found any bugs atm but whent shopping
<Riddell> leif_: can you leave feedback on bug 1250114 when you're happy and change the tag to verification-done?
<ubottu> bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250114
<Riddell> parad1se_: don't forget about testing for bug 1071453 :)
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK apachelogger thoughts on dropping the Version column in Muon updater?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any reason why https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/repository/revisions/5705d05d4fe570e64d8a2843f7f6c8d7faba8029 isn't in the 2.1 branch?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any reason?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I personally find it useless and leads to bugs like https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287921
<ubottu> KDE bug 287921 in updater "The column sizes can't be changed in updater" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> apol agreed over lunch, I don't see the value in showing the version in a separate column
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've no objection, the version is in the changelog entry anyway
<shadeslayer> maybe show it in each item in the delegate as small text
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that was another issue :P
<shadeslayer> changelogs are useless for end users since they almost always show packaging changes
<shadeslayer> ( in the context of KDE packages )
<Riddell> it is geek speak
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> but on updates they might be interesting
<shadeslayer> For the end user? I am unsure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I leave it to your wise opinion :)
<soee> Riddell, thank you for the kdeconnect package
<ovidiu-florin> has KDE 4.11.3 came to Backports yet?
<ovidiu-florin> I guess I need to learn about Kubuntu packages in order to help with this, right?
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> is anyone working on a new package for the docs
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> I've just started reading about debian packages
<ovidiu-florin> I've made a few before, but I want to be sure I'll do it "the right way"
<ahoneybun> oh I see that one was made on halloween
<ahoneybun> but not sure if that included the fix that Oliver made
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What new package?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: kubuntu-docs
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Yes, but what should be new in the package ;)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I want details ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: the fix to bug 1240807 for one thing
<ubottu> bug 1240807 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Broken relative links in HTML docs" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240807
<ahoneybun> anyone have samba exp?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Thought Riddell wasn't to happy with that.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ?
<ahoneybun> the bug?
<ahoneybun> or the fix?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The fix, it is quite dirty, I agree with him on that. Bunch of js rewrite rules pretty much.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I did really look into it much tbh
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Did or didn't? If you did, did you find an alternate solution?
<ahoneybun> did not
<ahoneybun> sorry
<lordievader> Anyhow time to go home and go to bed. Sleep well.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: don't drop the version column.
<shadeslayer> Any specific reason we *want* it?
 * shadeslayer looks at how OS X does it
<mamarley> Don't look at how OSX does it.  OSX is not an operating system designed for power users.
<ScottK> Versions are important.  See the furor when mozilla tried to ditch firefox versions.
<mamarley> I like to know which version of the package I am looking at.
<shadeslayer> mamarley: doesn't hurt to look at what other people are doing :)
<shadeslayer> mamarley: and what does that version tell you?
<mamarley> Knowing the version is important.  Especially if one wants to report bugs upstream.
<mamarley> OSX also doesn't allow the user to configure whether or not the laptop goes to sleep when the lid closes.  Neither does GNOME, the last time I checked.  One of the reasons I use KDE and Linux is that I like to see and control what my system is doing.
<valorie> for the record, I like having a tab where I can read up on the geekspeak stuff in muon
<valorie> I also appreciate that it's not presented by default, since I've often used it in the paste for searches
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-14
<shadeslayer> mamarley: but then if you use the "Report bug" button via an application it usually tells bugzilla the version number
<shadeslayer> same goes for DrKonqi
<mamarley> Another reason to see the version number: Maybe if the latest version isn't in the repository, I will go download a binary directly from the developer instead.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Dropping the version column is like shooting oneself in the feet
<Quintasan> Any important reasons why we DON'T want it?
<valorie> oops, paste=past above
<ahoneybun> so 16:05 UTC is 11am in EST?
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1251140] KDE "display settings" control panel module displays empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251140 (by kolen)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1251140] KDE "display settings" control panel module displays empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251140 (by kolen)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK, Riddell: if I sysadmin a system I want to know what is being updated and why etc. if I am a cautious user I'd want to know all the more
<apachelogger> generally speaking removing features to not have to fix bugs is a gnome mantra btw :P
<apachelogger> ALSO as I pointed out time again to me it is confusing that muon-updater is used in combination with discover... -updater was created with a very techy target audience in mind (i.e. IIRC it was built together with muon which really targets the rather advanced user), so to me it seems odd that a techy updater would be used with a very !techy installer given that latter could just as well handle updates
<Riddell> adding updates to discover would be the best thing to do
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1251178] qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251178 (by Mechanical snail)
<parad1se> Riddell: Hi, I will able to test it to day.
<Riddell> parad1se: great
<parad1se> Riddell: :) thumbs up
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1251178] qdbus and qdbusviewer crash with "No such file or directory" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251178 (by Mechanical snail)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<soee> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<jussi> apachelogger: I think we need to make a "Commander Keen Linux" :D
<apachelogger> jussi: I totally didn't get that :O
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/ is down? :(
<Peace-> btw i have tried archlinux with kde ... omg what a  bip
<shadeslayer> bip
<shadeslayer> An acronym for benzoylmethylecgonine (cocaine) originated by private school kids in the Chelsea district of New York City in late 2009
<Peace-> LOL
 * Peace- wrong chat
<shadeslayer> No wonder they symlinked /usr/bin/python to python3
<shadeslayer> Peace-: so what exactly does bip mean? :)
<shadeslayer> in this context
<Peace-> shit :D
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> People keep raving about it in the office
<shadeslayer> I have yet to try it
<Peace-> shadeslayer: you have not an installer
<Peace-> everything from terminal 
<shadeslayer> yep
<Peace-> before there was ncurses installer
<Peace-> now nothing 
<Peace-> you need to use fdisk ect 
<Peace-> basically you need to do everything locale ect etc 
<Peace-> and for me there is nothing that adds to kubuntu 
<Peace-> the only thing you could say it is better it's the installation process , i mean of the packages
<Peace-> that it's faster
<Peace-> for me kubuntu >> archlinux +kde
<shadeslayer> well faster is relative
<shadeslayer> their packagemanagement is much more 'simpler' which is why it's 'faster'
<shadeslayer> dpkg is so much more complex with it's various states and what not
<Peace-> when you do pacman -S vlc for example 
<shadeslayer> I don't think pacman / yaourt / whatever has that
<Peace-> it's faster than sudo apt-get install vlc 
<Peace-> but i mean i have an i7 ....
<Peace-> so :D
<shadeslayer> right, except that it's faster because it's just unpacking binaries onto disk :)
<Peace-> infact
<shadeslayer> doesn't do anything else afaik
<apachelogger> that's what dpkg does
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then dpkg also does things like prerm, preinst , etc etc for each package no?
<apachelogger> the only difference there is dpkg syncs each file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there are none for pvlc
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> ( also, he was talking about vlc )
<apachelogger> s/p/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: arch's vlc actually does more than ours postinstall
<apachelogger> regenerates the entire plugin cache
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> or so MS said
<shadeslayer> o_o
<apachelogger> apt-get install vlc and pacman -S vlc are almost exclusively IO bound
<apachelogger> if you do both on a barbones system with only kernel and udev and whatever rubbish the system may need to run the I'd believe that apt-get is slower because it has more sophisticated package relationsships to consider when resolving the dep tree
<apachelogger> ^ still not much btw
<apachelogger> only the rpm thing is noticble slower :P
<apachelogger> although I hear that has changed as well
<apachelogger> so everything is fast
<apachelogger> any observation in different fastness is either perceptional or I/O
<apachelogger> ^ disk and net I/O
<shadeslayer> though pacman does have the nice feature of parallel downloads
<apachelogger> that only makes a difference if a server is slow :P
<apachelogger> but what I just thought of, ubuntu uses a differen disk I/O scheduler
<apachelogger> so that may make a difference on a HDD
<apachelogger> on SSD it will definitely faster tho :P
<mamarley> Just about everything is faster with an SSD, besides Eclipse.  Eclipse is a gigantic pig, as usual.
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I mean pacman on stock arch vs. dpgk on stock kubuntu, dpkg I/O will outschedule pacman
<apachelogger> because our default scheduler supposedly works more to the advantage of SSD
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/11/14/barcelona-kde-frameworks-dragons-and-kde-allotment
<apachelogger> wee
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'm not sure what you want with the link to g+ on kubuntu.org, it's just a link isn't it?
<Mamarok> they ask us to confirm the website is ours, else the profile is not complete
<Riddell> Mamarok: who do?
<Riddell> where?
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm I see
<Mamarok> see my first mail
<Riddell> "By adding a short line of code to http://www.kubuntu.org/community, you can make your Google+ page eligible to show up on the right hand side of the Google search page for relevant queries"
<Riddell> Mamarok: do you want to do that or shall I?
<Mamarok> I have no access to the website, that's why I sent the mail
<Riddell> update done
<Riddell> you can always ask for access to the website
<Mamarok> oh well, I have enough on my plate right now, I might later
<Mamarok> but thanks for teh poffer :)
<Mamarok> the offer*
<Mamarok> sorry, not my typing day :)
<apachelogger> yofel: https://trello.com/c/u3O0f0tY
<yofel> this is like too freaking fast -.-
<yofel> and I have barely any time to do anything.
<yofel> shadeslayer: where did you get with beta1?
<Peace-> i love apachelogger images 
<Peace-> they are crazy , i like crazy people
<apachelogger> yofel: too fast indeed, I shall schedule help for b3
<yofel> \o/
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing today?
<Riddell> feeling good thanks lordievader 
<shadeslayer> ughhh
<Riddell> ?
 * ovidiu-florin thinks shadeslayer hit himself with a bug
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I did not remove kde-workspace-dev from kdesc-dev-latest-trusty.txt
<shadeslayer> so now things are waiting on kde-workspace-dev >= 4.11.80
<Riddell> boom
<shadeslayer> which will never happen
<Riddell> I just make a copy of the .txt and remove the packages that are already done and start again
<shadeslayer> yeah, I need to do a complete rebuild once I fix everything
 * shadeslayer is tired of doing 4.12 alone
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: package building?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<ovidiu-florin> teach me how and I'll help
<ovidiu-florin> I've started reading on debian packaging
<ovidiu-florin> from the debian wiki
<ovidiu-florin> but that might take some time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ plz give him access to Ninjas
 * Riddell looks
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: plz branch kubuntu-autmation from wherever it lives
<Riddell> "Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan (ovidiub13) has been added as a member of this team."
<shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation I think
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: do you have a pbuilder setup?
<Riddell> hmm we need to update lintian on that server, too many "bad-distribution-in-changes-file trusty"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think that's the lintian from the build server
<shadeslayer> so lintian in trusty needs to be updated
 * Riddell updates ./vendors/ubuntu/main/data/changes-file/known-dists
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well it can be added as an ignore in kubuntu-automation
<shadeslayer> yep
<ovidiu-florin> did I miss something?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: not really
<shadeslayer> anyway
<ovidiu-florin> was anything said after Riddell looks?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: plz branch kubuntu-autmation from wherever it lives
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation I think
<shadeslayer> and you've been added to http://pad.lv/~kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: which means you can open <shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation I think
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5222594/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.kdepim_4%3A4.11.80-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu14.04%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: ^^ can you open that link?
<ovidiu-florin> No Such Resource
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: don't use Chrome :P
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<shadeslayer> chrome is bugged
<shadeslayer> I use FF
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I see it now
<ovidiu-florin> what am I looking at?
<apachelogger> actually launchpad is bugged
<shadeslayer> cool, see the end of the log where it says QJSON not found
<apachelogger> btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, either way, one of those is bugged :D
<apachelogger> IIRC rekonq also has problems
<apachelogger> that being said only firefox works
<apachelogger> and they only support firefox
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> really? I thought it worked in rekonq, but *shrug*
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: do you see that error?
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> 4.12.90 tagged and tar'd
<shadeslayer> and I'm not even done with 4.12.80
<shadeslayer> Riddell has put on sleepy music and I'm sleepy now
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I see the error
<ovidiu-florin> what should I do about it?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: cool, so basically, kdepim has a new build-dep on libqjson-dev, do you have kubuntu-automation branched?
<ovidiu-florin> no.
<shadeslayer> plz branch kubuntu-autmation then
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> 4.12 beta 2 tars now up!
<shadeslayer> yeah I know :(
<shadeslayer> I want to finish https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas first
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what that is
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<shadeslayer> so that atleast with 4.12.90 no package is left behind
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: it's a branch with our automation tools, just run bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation in  a terminal
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I have to change location. I'll be back in a few minutes
<shadeslayer> sure
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: should I do this in a virtual machine?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> just need a pbuilder
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: put http://paste.kde.org/p93dd9d8d in ~/.pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> then do : bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/ .pbuilder-hooks
<ovidiu-florin> should I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto first?
<shadeslayer> then do : sudo -E DIST=trusty pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yep, reading that gives you a good idea
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<shadeslayer> but that can be done later on as well :)
<ovidiu-florin> what does sudo -E DIST=trusty pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd do?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> it will create a chroot that is tar'd and saved for future use
<shadeslayer> so that you can use it to build packages
<shadeslayer> it mimics the build daemon on Launchpad
<shadeslayer> but locally, so you can test build packages before uploading
<ovidiu-florin> where locally will it store it?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<ovidiu-florin> done
<shadeslayer> /var/cache/pbuilder/trusty-amd64
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> just /var/cache/pbuilder actually
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> I have some stuff in there
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> now, kdepim has alot more problems
<shadeslayer> so lemme check for something simpler
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: okay so, open https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/5215582/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.knavalbattle_4%3A4.11.80-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu14.04%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> you can see at the end it fails because it can't find a file to install
<ovidiu-florin> kbattleship
<shadeslayer> presumably because it's been renamed to knavalbattle instead of kbattleship
<shadeslayer> ( see preceeding lines, the ones starting with Installing: )
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: with me so far?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<shadeslayer> cool, did you branch kubuntu-automation?
<ovidiu-florin> I ran the 2 commands you've sent me
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm not sure what the first one did
<shadeslayer> alright, plz cd into the kubuntu-automation dir
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<shadeslayer> there? now run this command : export PATH=$PWD:$PATH 
<shadeslayer> we're adding the kubuntu-automation tools to our path so that we can use them without having to type ./whatever everytime :)
<shadeslayer> oh hmm, you probably also don't have kubuntu-dev-tools
<ovidiu-florin> I understood the PATH part
<ovidiu-florin> no I don't
<ovidiu-florin> bzr again?
<shadeslayer> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> then : cd kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> then : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> ping me once that's done ^^
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: done. will you still be able to teach in a couple of hours? I just got some guests that I have to attend to.
<shadeslayer> not really no
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<shadeslayer> I'm going to leave within the hour I think
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: we can continue tomorrow :)
<ovidiu-florin> then, can you please levea me here some instructions to follow?
<shadeslayer> okay
<ovidiu-florin> and I'll catch up with some reading untill tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417142/
<parad1se_> Riddell: My result with proposes repo and kde-runtime: http://pastebin.com/VrKw67Ns
<parad1se_> proposed
<shadeslayer> parad1se_: would be nice to have it in english :)
<shadeslayer> I think you want sudo -E LANG=C or sth like that
<shadeslayer> then followed by the command
<parad1se_> OK, wait I try to remove it and install again. ^^
<Riddell> parad1se_: that's fine
<Riddell> parad1se_: this is testing the samba patch?
 * shadeslayer would like to jump off a building after looking at kdepim
 * jalcine coaxes shadeslayer to stay with a ton of cake
<shadeslayer> mmm cake
<Riddell> parad1se_: just comment you tested the packages from -proposed and they work on bug 1071453
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<jalcine> shadeslayer: what's daunting about it, though?
 * jalcine looks for an opporunity to assist.
<shadeslayer> jalcine: too many new files, too many things broken in 4.12.80
<shadeslayer> my head hurts
<Riddell> jalcine: ooh want to help out packaging?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jalcine> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> jalcine: know anything about it or starting from scratch?
<jalcine> I've made a few packages by hand.
<jalcine> Bit more of a dh_make-r kind of guy.
<jalcine> so intermediacy.
<Riddell> that's the best way to do new packages
<Riddell> but here shadeslayer is talking about updating for a new version
<jalcine> updating a package would partially deal with an iterative patch, no?
<jalcine> the only package I've ever done that for was libxcb so I could get sddm building on Ubuntu
 * jalcine looks for link
<Riddell> jalcine: want me to take you thought a simple one?
<Riddell> jalcine: want me to take you through a simple one?
<jalcine> sure
<parad1se_> Riddell: Now I got it: http://pastebin.com/cnf29Jzs :)
<Riddell> jalcine: here's our status page http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<Riddell> parad1se_: ah but do they run successfully?
<Riddell> jalcine: konsole looks like an easy one
<parad1se_> Riddell: OK.
<parad1se_> Riddell: without kde-runtime-dbg, yes, works fine.
<Riddell> parad1se_: great, please say so on the bug
<parad1se_> parad1se_: ok.
<parad1se_> Riddell: ok
<jalcine> Riddell: so I'm pulling sources from git or repackaging (apt-get source)?
<Riddell> jalcine: bzr and repackaging :)
<jalcine> alrighty
<Riddell> jalcine: I just /msged you the sources.list line
<Riddell> you can add just the deb-src one for now, it's not yet ready to install I guess
<Riddell> then apt-get source konsole so you'll get the 4.11.80 package
<jalcine> sweet, I'm on it
<Riddell> jalcine: do you see what needs done?
<jalcine> still pulling sources now but just ensuring that the deb package builds with the new sources
<Riddell> it might well need kdelibs from ninjas to build
<jalcine> hm, so I'd have to wait for kdelibs to build
<jalcine> looks like from the status page it just started
<Riddell> jalcine: there will already be packages
<Riddell> jalcine: but also you don't need to compile konsole locally, you can just fix the packaging and upload to kubuntu-ninjas PPA
<jalcine> ah, yeah, just saw it, spoke too soon haha
<jalcine> alrighty
<jalcine> right, so I'm glancing at the packaging; is it the versioning that's off and I would have to fix? or I'm missing it?
<Riddell> jalcine: look in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.80_trusty.html
<jalcine> the changelog goes from 11.2 to 11.80
<Riddell> jalcine: that's fine, 4.11.80 is the beta of 4.12
<Riddell> that's the versioning used by upstreanm
<Riddell> jalcine: on the build status page look at konsole, it's red!
<jalcine> ahhh for i386
<Riddell> click show/hide and it'll show you why
<jalcine> gotcha
<Riddell> jalcine: a missing file!
<jalcine> Gotcha; updated 'konsole.install'
<Riddell> jalcine: lovely, add a changelog entry if you want to claim the glory and send me the new source package
<jalcine> on it
<jalcine> dch -i would be the safest way
<yofel> no -i
<Riddell> right leave out the -i as it already has an entry for this version number
<yofel> the new version is already there, just run 'dch' to edit the UNRELEASED entry
<shadeslayer> or you know
<shadeslayer> dch --release
<shadeslayer> :)
<jalcine> alrighty
<shadeslayer> and then edit to your hearts content
<yofel> doesn't -r set the release name?
<shadeslayer> I thought it was -d or sth
<shadeslayer> no, -d is fromdirname
<shadeslayer> -D
<shadeslayer> load average: 17,49, 14,17, 9,67
<shadeslayer> wheee
<yofel> dch got confusing with the new behaviour. Though it's really nice with bzr/git
<shadeslayer> dunno, I always used dch --release and -D
<shadeslayer> like for the last year
<apachelogger> I always use debcommit -R -r
<apachelogger> because I'm cool ya know
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<apachelogger> yay
<shadeslayer> virtual beer
<Riddell> parad1se_: how's it going?
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<yofel> kubotu: order tea
 * kubotu gives yofel a nice hot cup of tea.
<yofel> mmmmh :)
<apachelogger> gross
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order Cacaolat
 * kubotu slides cacaolat down the bar to shadeslayer
<jalcine> I used dch --release
<jalcine> Riddell: how should I send it to you?
<jalcine> via IRC? lol
 * jalcine notes he didn't sign because pinentry-kwallet is a bit buggy
<Riddell> jalcine: you don't need to sign
<jalcine> cool
<Riddell> jalcine: put on a web server somewhere?
<jalcine> alrighty
<apachelogger> sometimes internet research can take night forever
<apachelogger> yofel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmM4whoTbGc best ontopic reference material I found
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> jalcine: how are you getting on?
<jalcine> Riddell: was going to set up an FTP server to serve files but blergh
<shadeslayer> python -m SimpleHTTPServer is your friend
<jalcine> \o/
<Riddell> jalcine: dropbox or google drive are more fashionable these days :)
<Riddell> you could also e-mail them
<Riddell> or put on a bug report
<shadeslayer> or push to bzr
<jalcine> http://jackyalcine.com:8000/
<Riddell> jalcine: no .orig ?
<jalcine> should be there now
<jalcine> I did a konsole_4.11.80-0ubuntu1.* scp
<Riddell> jalcine: groovy uploading
<Riddell> jalcine: are you set up to commit to bzr on launchpad?
<jalcine> yu
<shadeslayer> jalcine: handy command : dcmd cp foo.changes
<jalcine> *yup
 * Riddell coughs as he uploads it to ubuntu by mistake
<shadeslayer> noooo :D
<shadeslayer> I wonder how that'll play with the scripts
<shadeslayer> I also think I have some differing changelogs between bzr and the ninjas ppa
<Riddell> jalcine: I added you to ~kubuntu-packagers, please add your change to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole
<shadeslayer> yofel: does the script only bump versions for Build-Deps?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> or does it bump versions on Depends as well
<shadeslayer> okay that's a screwy situation then ... lets see what happens
<yofel> it does a simple regex replace - I would appreciate something more intelligent ;P
<yofel> why?
<shadeslayer> :)
<jalcine> Riddell: bzr push
<jalcine> ?
<jalcine> just dblchecking
<shadeslayer> yofel: because I uploaded without taking out kde-workspace from the -dev.txt file
<shadeslayer> kdeartwork	i386 	logfile 	Dependency wait: kde-workspace-dev >= 4:4.11.80 libkexiv2-dev >= 4:4.11.80 
<shadeslayer> causing things like ^
<Riddell> jalcine: yes assuming you did bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole and have done a commit
<yofel> so?
<jalcine> cool
<yofel> aaaaah
<shadeslayer> yofel: and I was wondering if a package has a Depends on kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> what happens in that case
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace I mean
<shadeslayer> does it get bumped to 4.11.80 as well? because we won't have a 4.12 kde-workspace
<snele> guys since latest plasma-nm updates I get non-plasma notification on startup http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2k/5k/46Oqz1Gj/snapshot6.png
<snele> is it a known bug?
<shadeslayer> not really, trusty seems to be working
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news from Nim?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope but probably about time to go and see what's cooking
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how ready are you to go?
<shadeslayer> ready for the last 15 mins :)
<shadeslayer> stomach is rumbling :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: according to rdepends, only kde-sc-dev-latest depends on it, that might need hardcoding 4.11 instead of the current subst
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok get these catalunians together and we'll go
<yofel> s/depends/breaks/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "shadeslayer: according to rbreaks, only kde-sc-dev-latest depends on it, that might need hardcoding 4.11 instead of the current subst"
<yofel> -.-
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Marble done
<shadeslayer> as soon as "We are the Champions" starts playing
<Riddell> jalcine: I'm off for food, if you get stuck you can try asking yofel or others, lots more packages to fix now you know how :)
<jalcine> I'm about to run for the same in 10
<jalcine> but thanks and I'm here for it
<Riddell> jalcine: you're welcome back here any time
<parad1se_> Riddell: Everything is fine. Iam celebrating the use of samba entry and remember function in dolphin :) Just clicking arround ^^ xD How are you? Results are posted in Bug #1071453.
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<jalcine> how long does it take for the status page to update?
<yofel> it fetches data from launchpad ever 5min. It only shows data for published packages though so new uploads are shown with a delay
<soee> 4.11.80 is beta1 ? 
<soee> or beta2 ?
<yofel> soee: ^
<yofel> meh, 1
<soee> yofel, so why not WIP on beta2 already ? :)
<yofel> soee: because something will probably be messed up then. Better to first finish beta1 and have (probably) less work for beta2
<soee> ah ok, thank you for info
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: are you still here?
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please clarifi something to me about kubuntu-dev-tools?
<ovidiu-florin> what's the difference between the version installed with apt and the version from lp:kubuntu-dev-tools ?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: if you got the apt version from ppa:bulldog98/kubuntu-dev-tools, none. Otherwise lp:kubuntu-dev-tools is the development bzr branch
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I didn't use any special ppa
<ovidiu-florin> just the default repo
<yofel> uh, I don't see a version of kubuntu-dev-tools in a recent release
<yofel> what does apt-cache policy say?
<ovidiu-florin> ah, sorry
<ovidiu-florin> I installed ubuntu-dev-tools with apt
 * yofel makes a new recipe as bulldog is MIA and his recipe only builds for raring :/
<yofel> ah, kubuntu-dev-tools != ubuntu-dev-tools. You generally want both for kubuntu :)
<ovidiu-florin> so I guess the kubuntu-dev-tools bring more specific stuff for KDE/Kubuntu and the ubuntu-dev-tools brings the base stuff
<ovidiu-florin> right?
<yofel> pretty much
<yofel> apachelogger: where would you put builds for https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+recipe/kubuntu-dev-tools ? For now I put them in kubuntu-ppa/ppa as they break nothing and are the only packaged version we have. Would it make more sense to make a kubuntu-ninjas/kubuntu-dev-tools though?
 * yofel doesn't want to randomly create and delete ppa's
<apachelogger> yofel: uhm, dunno, why build it at all? :P
<apachelogger> has like 3 dependencies and no actual binaries
<yofel> convenience :P
<apachelogger> yofel: just keep em in kubuntu-ppa I guess
<apachelogger> seems most convenient anyway 
<apachelogger> (vs having to add another ppa just for the tools)
<yofel> ack
<apachelogger> because that at point you might as well run dpkg-buildpackage xD
<yofel> right..
<ovidiu-florin> can anyone please explain the step at line 28 from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6417142/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure what to do
<ovidiu-florin> Do I have to get the lines for kubuntu ninjas?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: for trusty, I guess, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> I've added them and then ran apt-get update
<ovidiu-florin> and it sayd that it failed to fetch
<apachelogger> if you are makign a trusty pbuilder anyway ;)
<ovidiu-florin> said*
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: then you did something wrong I guess
<apachelogger> there definitely are packages for trusty in the ppa
<ovidiu-florin> I'll read more about pbuilder and ask shadeslayer tommorow
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<shadeslayer> bah, I left my power adapter at the office
<apachelogger> gj
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: install ca-certificates
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: did you get a bot control set up?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bot control for?
<apachelogger> for music
<Riddell> no i didn't
<shadeslayer> ah, dunno, Riddell was in control of it for most of the time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you find your power cable?
<shadeslayer> I didn't find it at my place
<Riddell> i gave you the cable
<Riddell> yeh power cable
<shadeslayer> no, *power cable*
<shadeslayer> for your laptop
<Riddell> yeah speaker cable
<apachelogger> ur drunk, go to bed :P
<Riddell> sorry actually it's nim typing - non posh school= fr less literate
<apachelogger> heya xD
<shadeslayer> stop covering up the fact that you had too much whiskey at the parteh
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> omomg
<apachelogger> he spelled it whiskey
 * apachelogger waits for fallout
<Riddell> i'm frnkly just confused by omomg
<Riddell> like wtf
<shadeslayer> Whisky
<apachelogger> <- also not sober
<Riddell> Riddel doesn't think he's drunk
<Riddell> that's just british folk loosening up
<apachelogger> sounds jolly drunk to me then
<shadeslayer> haha
<Riddell> no it's really not
<Riddell> can still remember where i live and what i'm supposed to be doing
<apachelogger> mh, boring
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-15
<markey> shadeslayer: Muon backtrace: http://pastie.org/8481793
<parad1se_> Riddell: Everything is fine. Iam celebrating the use of samba entry and remember function in dolphin :) Just clicking arround ^^ xD How are you? Results are posted in  Bug #1071453.
<ubottu> bug 1071453 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "Dolphin doesn't store samba share password" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071453
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> bon dia
<Riddell> jalcine: thanks for your commit, you set the changelog to saucy so I changed it back to UNRELEASED
<markey_work> backlog looks like you guys have been partying last night? :)
<Riddell> the wine is oh so cheap in spain
<valorie> the story goes: drink good enough whisky, and you get no hangover!
<Riddell> as is the cava
<Riddell> and then we had to try the whisky to cross cultures
<valorie> sounds dangerous
<Riddell> parad1se_: can you confirm on the bug that the behaviour is fixed using the packages from precise-proposed?
<jalcine> valorie: it's amazing how true that is, lol
<jalcine> Riddell: oops, I'll keep that in mind for next time
<Riddell> jalcine: no time like the present :)
<jalcine> haha sounds like it
<parad1se_> Riddell: Already done. I do install the packages from precise-proposed.
<parad1se_> Riddell: And got the problem with kde-runtime-dbg. Maybe I should test on a another computer?
<Riddell> parad1se_: you've not said on the bug report that it works, only that you tested it
<parad1se_> After skipping the kde-runtime-dbg package, everything works fine.
<Riddell> parad1se_: lovely, thanks
<parad1se_> Riddell: No problem.
<Riddell> parad1se_: if you want to investigate you can try an  apt-get install kdelibs5-dbg
<parad1se_> Riddell: OK.
<Riddell> sigh, muon still needs testing in saucy bug 1250114
<ubottu> bug 1250114 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU to 2.1.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250114
<markey_work> Riddell: did you move to spain, or just visiting?
<Riddell> markey_work: just visiting for now but it is very tempting
<Riddell> markey_work: should I move to spain?
<markey_work> :)
<markey_work> no
<markey_work> well I wouldn't
<markey_work> too warm in summer
<Riddell> that's a feature not a bug
<markey_work> also there's the language issue
<Riddell> again, a feature, both me and nim quite fancy learning a second language
<markey_work> well then
<Riddell> you speak perfect english and that makes us feel inferior
<markey_work> if nothing keeps you in Scotland, like perhaps family or a partner
<markey_work> you could move
<Riddell> my girlfriend nim is in scotland but she's very tempted to move too, trouble is she has no job here of course
<Riddell> and I'd miss my lovely canoe club
<Riddell> not been able to find one here
<markey_work> it would require some sort of river
<davmor2> Riddell: where is here
<markey_work> then there's also the problem that moving is generally a big hassle (and it's costly), and moving between countries even more so
<markey_work> usually you spend >= 6 months living in chaos
<markey_work> at least that's my experience
<Riddell> davmor2: KDE Office in barcelona
<davmor2> Riddell: nice, I didn't much care for barcelona itself but just out of the City is amazing.  I found cities all over the world just start to look the same :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I added libwebp-dev to kde-runtime and uploaded to ninjas, I noticed a random plugin in kimgio/ directory that doesn't bother to put a notice in the cmake config output
<Riddell> davmor2: the same but warmer :)
<davmor2> Riddell: indeed
<davmor2> Riddell: Certainly warmer than Scotland at any rate :D
<jussi> oooh, its a davmor2!
<davmor2> jussi: this isn't the davmor2 you are looking for
<davmor2> jussi: move along, move along
 * jussi eyes davmor2 suspiciously
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm kde-runtime failed to build, did you add a boost dependency which you didn't put in bzr?
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<markey_work> shadeslayer: so, did you see my backtrace? or still hungover in bed? :p
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that would explain why the hell kimgio doesn't build
<shadeslayer> markey_work: looking
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I haven't started on the fixing FTBFS's yet
<shadeslayer> need to go through https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas which has packages that were not uploaded due to mismatch between archive and bzr or due to patches failing to apply etc
<shadeslayer> I usually make sure that debuild -S runs fine then upload, then fix any FTBFS's later on ( also makes it easy for people to pick up things since it's usually easier to fix a FTBFS )
<shadeslayer> any ideas where usr/bin/contactthemeeditor should go? kaddressbook?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ping
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1247827] plasma-desktop hang. with kernel callstack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247827 (by Albert Zeyer)
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: pong
<soee> hi, when latest rekonq might land in ppa 
<soee> how is it called? sru ?
<ScottK> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ScottK> soee: ^^^
<ScottK> soee: I wouldn't suggest using it though.  QtWebKit is unmaintained and riddled with security bugs.
<soee> ScottK, yup just finish reading post about this release and rekonq future
<soee> shat would the default browser for Kubuntu in the next 2-3 releases ?
<valorie> soee: we're considering FF
<valorie> not sure what other choices we have
<ScottK> Firefox is the only browser that's consistently maintained in the archive.  Chromium is somewhat maintained by Canonical people, but not as consistently.
<ScottK> I don't think that leaves us much choice.
<ScottK> Of course, I've wanted to switch to FF as default for a couple of years now.
<shadeslayer> the only blocker being KDE integration IMHO
<soee> well when it comes to speed Chrome > FF but this is not an option here
<soee> wasnt there some plan to create buiild based on QT ?
<shadeslayer> we can just lift patches from SUSE
<shadeslayer> soee: heh
<shadeslayer> died long ago
<soee> :>
<shadeslayer> which is what I do for the firefox-kde ppa, but I'm not particularly happy with how ff loads a external binary to do the dirty work
<soee> im not into internals so i cant say anything here, but if you pick FF ill be happy :)
<soee> but Chrome will stay as my default browser because i need its speed when working on my projects
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I doubt Canonical would take the KDE patches into the official FF package without agreement from Mozilla, so I suspect it's a non-starter.
<ScottK> soee: Please tell me you meant chromium and not chrome?
<shadeslayer> Oh, do they have a agreement for the unity patch?
<shadeslayer> because there's a huge patch called unity menubar integration or some such
<ScottK> Do they patch FF internally or is it an addon?
<ScottK> No idea.
<shadeslayer> internally
<soee> ScottK, i had some problems with Chromium, a lot of problems 
<shadeslayer> I had nightmares after looking at the firefox packaging
<ScottK> Yeah, so no KDE integration.
<ScottK> Less than ideal, but no real options.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/25.0+build3-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 < "    - update debian/patches/unity-menubar.patch"
<ScottK> Fun.
 * valorie uses chromium as well
<valorie> it has problems, but doesn't crash and hang all the time
<valorie> just....sometimes doesn't work
<valorie> like with G+, which I find odd
 * yofel uses ff and chromium - whatever works best for the specific site
<shadeslayer> ^^
<valorie> I use rekonq as my second, konq as my third, and FF only 4th
<yofel> firefox is my default, but maps.google.com and jenkins are really slow so I need chromium for that. On the other hand, chromium totally fails with more than 10 tabs and can't show private ppa build logs on launchpad
<ScottK> What matters isn't what we use, but what's the best default for our users.
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> which is why FF seems the best choice
<ScottK> Agreed.
<yofel> +1
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-16
<soee> http://www.statista.com/statistics/268299/most-popular-internet-browsers/
<soee> i wouldnt say our users but generally users
<soee> so the current, the new ones that might come etc.
<ScottK> Generically, I think FF or Chromium might be OK, but for the better security support for FF.  Chromium is not so great on low memory systems either.
<msx> Gn! I'm looking for the KCM user-management GIT address but I'm unable to find it, I think it's a wonderful approach for GUI user managment and I would like to bring it Arch Linux and Chakra, can you guys please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance =D
<ahoneybun> lordievader: valorie http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21980/community-1311-docteam-roundtable/ I believe that one of us should be there. I can not as I will be at work.
<valorie> I think I have a doctor's appt, but I'll check
 * ahoneybun is going to see "Day of the Doctoer"
<ahoneybun> Doctor
<jalcine> msx: might wanna ask #kde-devel that
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<markey> uhm, I'm wondering if I actually have the gold linker installed, as my linking got so slow here
<markey> can't make sense of what apt-get is telling me here:
<markey> http://pastie.org/8484695
<markey> looks like it's not installed, but installing it doesn't work either
<markey> Mamarok: do you know what this means? ^
<soee> :/ Samsung started to ship Android 4.3 for S3 and now they stopped because of problems lol
<soee> how do they test it before release ? :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<msx> jalcine: ok! I came because I know Johnattan is behind it, but #kde-devel seems the proper please to ask. Thank you!
<msx> *came here
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-17
<Noskcaj> Is there any issue with me going through the kde 4.11.3 list and see what can be synced?
<sgclark> Hello folks, I work on documention over at KDE and was told to speak up here to help out with you as well ! if there is anything I can do I am here at your service.
<valorie> sgclark: can you attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21980/community-1311-docteam-roundtable/ ?
<valorie> also, our todos are in the trello in the /topic
<sgclark> yes Tues? I can do that
<sgclark> signed up
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> you might look at the devel list, and see what the discussion has been for the last month or two
<valorie> basics: we develop our docs on the wiki (ubuntu/kub wiki for now)
<valorie> they get transferred to docs.kubuntu.org
<valorie> and become part of the iso as well
<sgclark> oh ok, I have been working with docbooks, but I am sure I can figure it out :)
<valorie> right
<valorie> so our docs on the iso used to be docbook
<valorie> our ultimate plan is to take those old docbook docs, and trim them to the essentials
<valorie> basically what hardly changes
<valorie> and then get those translated in every tongue possible
<sgclark> yeah, KDE is doing that too
<valorie> right
<valorie> it's what makes sense
<sgclark> yep
<valorie> keep the changeable stuff easy to change
<valorie> keep the basics translated
<sgclark> cuts down on alot of repeated docs lol
<valorie> making the transition has been a bit bumpy though
<sgclark> yeah, there too
<valorie> we've lost darkwing who used to be our docbook expert
<valorie> and used to head up docs
<sgclark> I am getting pretty good at it
<valorie> I'm so happy to see you here, and volunteering
<valorie> I hope you write to the list about it so aaron sees
<valorie> ahoneybun: ^^^
<sgclark> list?
<valorie> kubuntu-devel
<sgclark> off to search lol
<valorie> that's what I meant by looking at the list archives
<valorie> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com I think
<sgclark> ok signed up and mail sent :)
<valorie> awesome
 * valorie goes off to prepare dinner
<sgclark> same
<yofel> Noskcaj: hm, it would be really great if you could look through 4.11.3 and check whether some of the diff can by minimized. But you can't really sync anything.
<yofel> For whatever changes you do, they need to be applied to the Vcs-Bzr branch and merged into our WIP 4.11.80 packaging
<Noskcaj> Why is it so rare to merge stuff from debian and actually use a -1 release in kubuntu?
<valorie> not rare, but we're really stretched thin right now
<yofel> because our release schedule, kde's release schedule, and the packaging speed of the debian-qt-kde team totally don't match
<yofel> also, our current packaging process heavily relies on bzr and makes straight package sync hard to do
<Noskcaj> ok
<shadeslayer> what's a -1 release?
<yofel> shadeslayer: debian -1
<shadeslayer> I still don't get it :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: e.g. 4.11.3-1 ?
<shadeslayer> ah, that makes more sense now
<yofel> ^^
<genii> jussi: My shirt finally arrived :)
<genii> Is netrunner being supported in #kubuntu now?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> #kubuntu is for Kubuntu support only
<genii> shadeslayer: OK. I can't find a netrunner specific channel, they should go to main kde channel or so instead?
<shadeslayer> well, #kde or the Netrunner forums I suppose
<shadeslayer> http://forums.netrunner-os.com/
<shadeslayer> I think forums is the best way to get your problems sorted out
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64176-Can-I-install-KDE-4-5-on-my-Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> apparently the software should match tutorials and not the other way around
<ahoneybun> welcome sgclark :)
<sgclark> thanks!
<ahoneybun> valorie: I read it right now
<ahoneybun> sgclark: sounds like you can bring a lot to the table
<ahoneybun> not just that UDS lol
<sgclark> here to help, just point me in a direction lol
<sgclark> i am good at figuring out what to do if I know what
<sgclark> project wise
<ahoneybun> valorie gave you a good idea what we want to do
<sgclark> wiki?
<ahoneybun> I think but I'll answer whatever questions you have 
<ahoneybun> we were looking into a different wiki for better translations and easier output for the site
<sgclark> is 13.10 the correct kubuntu to be running?
<ahoneybun> yea that is the latest release
<sgclark> k , good, think it was rather recently I updated
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 currently
<ahoneybun> but I think I have Kubuntu 13.10 in a VM
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> we are using trello to track our progress btw
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/b/4zyxwgRP/14-04-documentation
<sgclark> okies, so I seem to be lost. the wiki todo links to quantal (last release?) but the trello leads to 14.04 (next?) I am not sure where I need to be, I have yet to even find the wiki that needs updating lol
<ScottK> sgclark: 13.10 is the current release, so that's what most people will be running.  We're working on developing 14.04, so that's where the focus for new work is.
<ScottK> Since it's rather early in the release cycle, it might be better to review the 13.10 docs for 13.10 (since that's what you're running) and see if there are things that ought to be fixed.
<sgclark> ok :) that works, can you point me to that please
 * ScottK tries to remember.
<ScottK> http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<ScottK> There's a wiki version of that somewhere that can be edited.
<sgclark> hehe no worries, think I am going to break, will continue my efforts in the morning
<ScottK> You can see it's no much.
<ScottK> s//no/not/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "noYou can see it's no much."
<ScottK> Argh.
<sgclark> ok, easy enough, links to kde docs from what I see
<sgclark> no link to kontact that I can see! this is where most of my contribution is for KDE, must change that lol
<genii> On a clean install, is Saucy using Wayland?
<valorie> genii: not yet
<valorie> there is a kwin testing branch, I believe
<genii> valorie: OK. A user earlier in #ubuntu running a clean Kubuntu and his xorg.conf apparently not being used.
<genii> Since my box is just continuously been upgraded wasn't sure
<valorie> that's odd
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> hiho lordievader  :)
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader, im fine :) we have a nice sunday here in Poland, how is yours ?
<lordievader> My sunday is pretty good so far :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiyas
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer_, Do you mind if i merge gtk2-engines-oxygen?
<shadeslayer_> go ahead
<Noskcaj> Mind if i file a few sync bugs for the more minor kde packages?
<yofel> Noskcaj: preferably not. It could be done, but then someone has to merge the sync and our packaging branches which currently have UNRELEASED 4.11.80
<Noskcaj> ok
<yofel> *which
<Noskcaj> kbounce is the only package i've found so far that is syncable
<shadeslayer_> Noskcaj: KDE SC? Please no
<Noskcaj> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-10
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have a script to delete old uploads from the neon ppa? people are getting confused by the fact that the repo has packages for ancient releases
<apachelogger> wgrant: groovy thanks. all builds back to normal speed it seems :)
<Mirv> is someone looking at the karchive build failure? I'm just thinking about my Qt 5.3.2 landing, and currently it also has unfilled dependencies because of that.
<apachelogger> Mirv: retried all of them, that should fix it
<Mirv> apachelogger: thanks! that should unblock something like kdoctools -> kio -> frameworkintegration/plasma-framework
<yofel> apachelogger: klearppa from kubuntu-dev-tools does mass deleting of packages
<apachelogger> I am too scared to run that :P
<Mirv> apachelogger: same problem with kjs... I'm restarting those builds
<Mirv> I guess missing strict enough build deps in both
<apachelogger> Mirv: probably all of frameworks
<bukai> Hi, I need a twitter widget for the https://twitter.com/kubuntu . Can anyone help me out with the same ?
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<MangaKaDenza> hi, I'm on Trusty, and was subscribed to neon/kf5, but for some reason that ppa gives me an "Index not found" error, has it been removed?
<apachelogger> upgrade to 14.10 and use ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable instead
<MangaKaDenza> will that keep all the Plasma 5 and KDE Applications 5 in /opt?
<MangaKaDenza> because, while it is somewhat stable, I prefer SC 4 for my main DE
<apachelogger> no
<MangaKaDenza> :c
<MangaKaDenza> so it's either fully go 5 or stay at 4 until it stablizes for me?
<apachelogger> you could always install 5 in a VM and use that
<apachelogger> or well, you know, install 14.10 next to 14.10
<apachelogger> *next to 14.04
<MangaKaDenza> erm... why was the Project Neon KF5 repo removed in the first place?
<apachelogger> becuase we are not maintaing it anymore
<MangaKaDenza> ah
<MangaKaDenza> :c
<Mirv> ok I've gotten also kdoctools building which should unblock my Qt PPA rebuilds afterwards :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai> lordievader: Can you please tell me who maintains the twitter account for kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Riddell probably
<lordievader> ^
<lordievader> There might be others with the ability to twit though.
<bukai> shadeslayer, Riddel is not online now I guess, anyone else has the access?
<shadeslayer> Not really 
<apachelogger> lordievader called Riddell a twit and the internet saw it :O
<lordievader> O.O
<lordievader> Now you did too :P
<bukai> :)
<Mirv> Riddell: so FYI I'm fixing several of "package ECM too low version" kind of errors by kicking rebuilds.
<Mirv> it turned out I need kio too, which needs attica, which has failed to build... kicking again
<Mirv> although now I start to think Qt 5.3.2 would be not today, maybe tomorrow. I still need some acks for the -gles twin packages.
<valorie> apachelogger: I'm fixing the community page, and I'm wondering if we still should point people to files.kde.org ?
<valorie> and if so, which one, since the linked image is i386
<apachelogger> files.kde presently only has i386 images
<apachelogger> valorie: files.kde makes more sense from a git-testing pov
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> from an I just want plasma5 we probably should point to the tech preview iso
<valorie> I'll leave that bit then
<valorie> no ppa/next ?
<valorie> that is the current advice there
<apachelogger> same thing
<valorie> ok
<valorie> excellent then
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu - please see if this is correct
<apachelogger> looks good
<valorie> excellent
 * valorie goes to bed
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: pong
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: can I help you?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: I have almost finished the design for the index page of test.kubuntu.co.uk, I wanted to add twitter live feed to the page
<ovidiu-florin> great
<bukai> but for that i need access to the twitter page or i need someone to create a widget 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: hass acces to the Twitter parge AFAIK
<bukai> ok, btw should i include 2 widget in the site? one for posting to @kubuntu and the other for #kubuntu or just 1?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ^
<lordievader> bukai: Err, don't you just need a username for such a widget?
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: agregate them
<bukai> lordievader:  yes and for that i need Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> to get the username?
<lordievader> bukai: It's public info..
<ovidiu-florin> you don't need access to the account in oorder to make a live feed
<lordievader> bukai: https://twitter.com/kubuntu Should have everything you need.
<bukai> no we need to login as they no more access data using restful api
<bukai> lordievader: no I tried.
<bukai> lordievader: And you get the code too as you create the widget.
<lordievader> bukai: Here you go: http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/kubu-twit.html
<bukai> lordievader: using this you can post to kubuntu
<lordievader> It was just an example...
<bukai> ok, I will try to get the #kubuntu posts by the users, thanks.
<lordievader> Hmm, the widget options don't allow disableing the reply to thing.
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Hi, Riddell I am almost done with the dessign of the first page
<Riddell> bukai: fabulous!
<bukai> I had a few doublts about the layout of the tweets
<Riddell> bukai: do you need the twitter account details?
<bukai> No that I managed without it, Give me 5 mins i will show you the problem.
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> k
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<bukai> Riddell: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=312e4jl&s=8#.VGC_d_mUfXo is it looking to clumsy? Is there any better way I can out it and I do not know how to create a similar thing for fb so what do i put in the todo space?
<bukai> *put it not out it :P
<Riddell> bukai: looks good
<bukai> but what do I put in the last place?
<Riddell> bukai: you can make a facebook one, you need to setup an application thingy
<Riddell> https://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins/activity
<Riddell> that's it I think
<bukai> let me check it out , thanks
<Riddell> bukai: I just made you a page admin of the facebook kubuntu page
<Riddell> I suspect you'll need that
<bukai> Riddell: I was about to ask you for the same :)
 * bukai leaves for dinner
<Riddell> thanks Mirv, we have a retry script that I've just run now to give them all another shot
<mhall119> sgclark: can we move http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/ to the Users track?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one of my fellow orchrestra players ( idk the word for `people who you play the orchrestra with`) uses Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> *in the orchrestra
<mhall119> co-orchestrators?
<Riddell> "musicians"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he thinks it's awesome
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: excellent :)
<shadeslayer> I won't call them musicians tbh :P
<shadeslayer> but ok :P
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks. hopefully Qt 5.3.2 then tomorrow, after I get some other acks too.
<Riddell> Mirv: ooh nice
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> Riddell: small suggestion form mu side, i think it would be better to add some description to links posted on twitter, so for example not only "wire.kubuntu.org/?p=198 " that tells nothing but Something like "Kubuntu Polo Shirts are Shipping! wire.kubuntu.org/?p=198 "
<Riddell> mm yes
<Riddell> it's because I use hootsuite which shows he preview but of course that won't go through to twitter
<Mirv> Riddell: ok if you can have me a present for tomorrow morning, please check through the dependency chains so far that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio/5.4.0-0ubuntu1 builds :)
<Mirv> then I could probably do the required frameworkintegration/plasma-framework rebuilds for the Qt landing
<Mirv> and of course everyone can join the fun, or just run your magic script every now and then.
<Riddell> Mirv: I'll try :)
<bukai> Riddell: Hi, to create an app i need to give a url should I give kubuntu,org for now or test.kununtu?
<Riddell> bukai: I guess test.kubuntu for now
<Riddell> apachelogger: oxygen-qt4 fixed in vivid
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't suppose you still have the arm machines available for use?
<ScottK> Not that will work with vivid.
<Riddell> ScottK: not even a chroot?
<ScottK> If you can convince infinity to provide a glibc that will work with the 2.6.23 (or whatever it is) I have, then it might be doable.
<ScottK> No, because the chroot still uses the host kernel and it's too old for our glibc.
<Riddell> hmm, I'll have to work out how to use mine
<Riddell> which is made harder by avahi not working, most annoying
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you able to scan the local network and see if my arm box is alive?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't suppose you have the mac address written down somewhere
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm afraid not
<shadeslayer> hm, not sure how to tell then
<shadeslayer> I guess I can count the number of computers that are plugged in
<Riddell> doesn't nmap have some clever way to know?
<shadeslayer> yeah, -o
<shadeslayer> tried that on a few IP's
<Riddell> well don't worry, I'll come in later
<Riddell> but it so annoys me that avahi doesn't work
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> what's the name of the box?
<Riddell> airm.local
<shadeslayer> seems to be up
<Riddell> oh you found the IP?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> what is it?
<shadeslayer> 192.168.1.39
<Riddell> ok great thanks, I'll come in later and try to get kwin to compile
<shadeslayer> okie dokie
<_Groo_> anyone taking a look at plasma-desktop? its broken in amd64 for quite some time
<_Groo_> so is kscreen
<_Groo_> kubuntu-ci
<lordievader> _Groo_: Vivid? If so could you give me a link to the ppa?
<_Groo_> lordievader: theres no kscreen for vivid? oO only utopic.. and the plasma-desktop is broken in utopic amd64
<_Groo_> lordievader: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages
<lordievader> _Groo_: No I was after the ppa. Last time I had it enabled apt didn't agree with launchpad. Was wondering if you used a different one.
<lordievader> Time to try again, I suppose.
<BluesKaj> supposedly we were going to see a plasma5 ppa for 15.04 today, or at least that's my understanding from conversations yesterday
<_Groo_> BluesKaj: AFAIK its kubuntu-ci, its replacing neon daily i believe
<lordievader> That's what I've heard.
<_Groo_> but we need to find kscreen and plasma-desktop. i didnt did it myself because i dont have access to manage kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> plasma-desktop should build fine now, it was missing the other packages that borked last weel
<_Groo_> week
<_Groo_> kscreen i need to see the buildlog, might be a bug upstream 
<_Groo_> i dont know why the autobuild didnt kick for plasma-desktop, last build was from 2014-11-07
<lordievader> Updates :) and lots of them.
<BluesKaj> where's the metapckage ?
<lordievader> Whoo, plasma5 on Vivid with Systemd :D
<BluesKaj> no systemd here yet lordievader, 15.04 has enough problems :)
 * lordievader hasn't seen any problems yet on 15.04.
<lordievader> Granted, I haven't used it much.
<BluesKaj> looking at plasma 5 hoping it will restore network manager panel widget ...using the the gnome plasma-nm atm so i can connect the vpn service 
<BluesKaj> system settings on 15.04 is suddenly mucked up too 
<BluesKaj> odd that I haven't seen any comments about it on ubuntu+1 
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: I am sending you the code, can you please see if the design is correct? Btw do not worry about the code or security I will take care of it once I am done with the design.
<Riddell> bukai: it would be better if you set it up on a web server somewhere so everyone can see
<bukai> Riddell: I do not have access to any server
<Riddell> bukai: you have access to that kubuntu server
<BluesKaj> soee, are your system settings and network manager working fine on 15.04?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, how about your 15.04 ?
<lordievader> Blegh X froze, let me login, I'll check.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Systemsettings works fine in Plasma5.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Network manager seems to work too, for as far as I can tell.
<lordievader> Whoo, custom shotcuts can be added :D Awesome, great work devels :D
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ok , what about plasma 4 , was it ok on that as well ?
<BluesKaj> i'm talking about kubunty 15.04 
<lordievader> Err no idea, didn't check before I updated.
<lordievader> :( plasma5 doesn't allow me to set a slideshow as wallpaper.
<_Groo_> lordievader: yeah not there yet
<lordievader> _Groo_: I see, should I file a bug?
<_Groo_> lordievader: its not a bug, i dont think they ported the code yet
<_Groo_> lordievader: maybe you should check the milestone page before opening a bug? i dont know if they are planning that for 5.2 or 5.3
<lordievader> Ain't it strange though to have the option there but not the code?
<_Groo_> Riddell: master, do you know why kscreen and plasma-desktop arent being daily built? did they slipped from the building script?
 * BluesKaj is t still looking for plasma 5 iso or upgrade for 15.04
<_Groo_> lordievader: oh wait
<_Groo_> its there indeed, let me test
<_Groo_> did you add a folder?
<_Groo_> it works
<_Groo_> add a folder
<_Groo_> go to /usr/share/wallpapers
<_Groo_> byt default it wont allow you to add a folder
<lordievader> _Groo_: That's the problem, I cant ;) It throws an "URL cannot be listed\n file:///" error. And then shows a file browser with my mounts but with an empty directory listing.
<_Groo_> just leave it at usr/share/wallpapers and add a * to the file box
<_Groo_> should work then
<_Groo_> its working for me
<lordievader> Here it is horribly broken. (Might be that I'm missing some package)
<_Groo_> are you using the daily build?
<lordievader> _Groo_: Do you know how I can launch that config window from the terminal?
<lordievader> _Groo_: Vivid with a just added kubuntu-ci-unstable ppa.
<_Groo_> im using the same but for utopic
<_Groo_> so you open the wallpaper settings
<_Groo_> wallpaper option
<_Groo_> do you have a add folder below?
<lordievader> _Groo_: Slideshow option. And no nothing is listed.
<_Groo_> no add folder /download wallpapers buttons below?
<lordievader> _Groo_: No that is there, but the add folder button throws errors.
<Riddell> _Groo_: I've no idea I'm afraid
<lordievader> _Groo_: I can send a screen shot if you want?
<_Groo_> ok, you open the add folder
<_Groo_> then you get a default qt5 file box right?
<_Groo_> go to /usr/share/wallpapers
<_Groo_> then add * to the file descriptor below
<_Groo_> and hit ok
<jose> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> jose: pong
<_Groo_> you should have a new entry in the settings wallpaper witht eh folder
<_Groo_> should be enough
<jose> sgclark: I was getting participant conflicts with the LoCo one, but appears to have automagically fixed
<jose> sgclark: all your sessions should be set now
<lordievader> _Groo_: I'll show you why I can't, hold on.
<sgclark> jose: thanks!
<jose> sgclark: no prob, and please let me know if there's anything else I can do for you
<sgclark> jose: will do, thanks again
<lordievader> _Groo_: http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/wall1.png and http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/wall2.png
<BluesKaj> someone should post the https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable in the topic
<_Groo_> lordievader: go to root
<_Groo_> enter the wallpapers folder
<_Groo_> type * in the listing box
<_Groo_> the one empty
<_Groo_> above the buttons
<_Groo_> strangely i dont see that open dialog, i have thr default qt5 one
<_Groo_> go figure
<lordievader> _Groo_: I can't, I can click any of my mounts, nothing changes.
<_Groo_> click the mount, add * in the white box
<lordievader> _Groo_: Doesn't do anything...
<lordievader> Either I'm missing some file protocol package or this thing is broken.
<lordievader> I'm guessing/hoping the first.
<lordievader> _Groo_: Do you know how to launch the desktop properties window through the terminal? 
<_Groo_> i dont know then
<_Groo_> it works here
<_Groo_> on the other hand, i cant change to the breeze icons, although i have them installed, it used half of them and the oxygen ones
<_Groo_> and you have them
<_Groo_> so
<lordievader> It will give me much info to debug this issue.
<_Groo_> kreadconfig5 i think
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> Riddell: its in subho020m/Kubuntu
<bukai> Riddell: please let me know if the basic structure is ok or not 
 * bukai goes to sleep , Good night :)
<lordievader> Darn, desktop-settings opens in the already running plasmashell process...
<lordievader> _Groo_: Guess I'm missing a package, kate complains with rather the same error, but there I get some output :)
<lordievader> _Groo_: Fixed the problem, kio wasn't installed XD
<ScottK> Riddell: win: New binary: kwin [armhf] (vivid-proposed/universe) [4:5.1.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 seems very much improved since my last try ..so far so good on 15.04, my regards to the devs on this ..nice job so far
<lordievader> I was about to say so. For as far as I've used it, it works well \o/
<BluesKaj> yup, quite nice IMO
<soee> oh im happy you finally liked it BluesKaj :D
<Riddell> ScottK: yep, please approve
<ScottK> Everyone: Please don't override the binary-without-manpage lintian check.  It's a correct check.  The proper response is to write a man page and send it upstream.
<soee> Riddell: how atm Plasma5 works woth 15.04 ? it is by default or some extra ppa is required ?
<Riddell> soee: the packages are uploaded and compiling away, things may well break for the next few days until it's all in
<lordievader> Interesting, Custom Shortcuts doesn't show imported shortcuts but Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> khotkeys do list them.
<lordievader> Time to file a bug?
<ScottK> Riddell: I rejected kmenuedit because the depends are backwards.  kmenuedit should depend on the -data package, not the reverse.
<soee> Riddell: cool, thanks than ill wait a bit before upgrade
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> kwin armhf is in though.
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> kwin was blocking important plasma bits so that's nice
<Riddell> although I see other arches are struggling with the frameworks update at the same time
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we still need Messages.sh for DFSG reasons of providing the complete source/build system?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I suppose so, what's missing it?
<ScottK> ksysguard
 * ScottK will reject
<Riddell> ScottK: hang on
<Riddell> ScottK: it has gui/Messages.sh
 * ScottK hangs on
<Riddell> where do you think it's missing?
<ScottK> Generally, I recall finding it in the top level directory.
<ScottK> I didn't think to look there.
<ScottK> It's also got the unfortunate override of binary-without-manpage.
<ScottK> That should be removed, but I won't reject for it.
<Riddell> Messages.sh can be anywhere indeed
<ScottK> Also no-human-maintainers shouldn't be overridden.  It's a don't care for Ubuntu anyway.
<ScottK> Aye.  Thanks for checking and pointing it out.
<ScottK> Seems find otherwise.  Accepted.
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma 5.1.1 uploaded, thanks!
<sgclark> Riddell: woot
<sgclark> ScottK: I think those overrides were done by apachelogger due to the CI system barfing on them
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm off for the evening, if you're still around for a bit you can run http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-retry-builds every hour with --kf5 --force
<Riddell> until all the frameworks get built
 * Riddell out
<sgclark> Riddell: sure
<lordievader> Hehe, brute-force is the way to go ;)
<soee> :)
<ScottK> sgclark: O
<ScottK> Oops
<ScottK> sgclark: I'll see about getting no-human-maintainers added to the list of tests ignored in the Ubuntu profile.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> The man page one needs man pages written.  They aren't that hard.
<sgclark> ScottK: yep I know, it is a matter of time though
<claydoh> For Utopic, does kubuntu-ci upgrade or run alongside as neon did?
<sgclark> upgrades claydoh
<claydoh> cool, thanks sgclark folks will have questions in the forum and ml, I am sure
<sgclark> claydoh: err why? it really is not for public consumption
<sgclark> claydoh: is it listyed somewhere or something?
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry trying to run that script and nothing seems to be happening
<claydoh> sgclark: no, but peole find things, and are already asking about neon and plasma 5 for 14.10, and ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable 
<sgclark> ugh
<claydoh> is metioned https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages
<claydoh> I figured I'd ask around before posting on the subject
<ScottK> sgclark: Uploaded lintian with no-human-maintainers disabled for Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: curious, who's asking for support when using CI packaging?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I am starting to see it in various social channels, I am only afraid that if the PPA gets out to everyone the problem questions will pile up. It really should not be used by anyone but those that know how to fix things when they break...
<shadeslayer> right, just curious which social channels
<sgclark> shadeslayer: bits I have seen in my personal channels, not out of hand atm but with it listed https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages it will grow to out of hand proportions...
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> could put it in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> the topic of #kubuntu that is
 * shadeslayer goes back to reading more ruby code
<Riddell> sgclark: you ran it with  --kf5 --force ?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah
<sgclark> Riddell: no errors but nothing seemed to happen
<Riddell> it'll output the name of the packages if something happens
<Riddell> oh I know you probably need the list of packages in the same directory
<sgclark> Riddell: that is what I thought, in which case nothing happened.
<sgclark> ahh
<sgclark> right, that make sense
<_Groo_> can someone confirm that /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtconfig is missing from kubuntu-ci ppa?
<sgclark> Riddell: sorted, it is running now
<_Groo_> better yet, its there but when you run it
<_Groo_> qtconfig: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qtconfig': No such file or directory
<_Groo_> ta dah
<_Groo_> im using the theme tree: breeze, but the oxygen icons show up... thoughts?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: maybe because you don't have qtconfig installed?
<shadeslayer> !find qt5/bin/qtconfig
<ubottu> Package/file qt5/bin/qtconfig does not exist in utopic
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> yeah, maybe doesn't exist for Qt5?
<shadeslayer> you might want to do : QT_SELECT=4 qtconfig
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i believe it does exist
<_Groo_> it might be missing from the pakcage?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: why do you think it exists
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: also, can you confirm if you have breeze icons in systemsettings with kf5 from kubuntu-ci?
<shadeslayer> I'm not running kubuntu-ci
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: https://packages.debian.org/search?mode=path&suite=sid&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=qt5%2Fbin%2Fqtconfig
<_Groo_> qtchooser: /usr/bin/qtconfig
<shadeslayer> that doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> it's a symlink
<shadeslayer> to qtchooser
<_Groo_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Out 27 06:33 /usr/bin/qtconfig -> qtchooser
<shadeslayer> the entire Qt setup has changed with Qt4/Qt5
<shadeslayer> yes
<_Groo_> ok then
<_Groo_> nice to know
<shadeslayer> see man qtchooser
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UrFGlkmk
<_Groo_> it opens breeze
<_Groo_> but it uses oxygen icons
<_Groo_> all over the place
<shadeslayer> show screenshot
<_Groo_> but kde4 theme is using the correct breeze theme
<_Groo_> http://picpaste.com/snapshot1.png
<_Groo_> pitty the pastebin isnt ported to kf5 yet
<_Groo_> it was so handy
<ScottK> You should still be able to use it in a Plamsa 5 workspace, shouldn't you?
<_Groo_> i doubt it, it was plasma4 plasmoid
<_Groo_> plasmoid didnt migrate to 5 without porting AFAIK
<_Groo_> any idea why kf5 isnt showing the breeze icons? 
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: what does Icons say?
<_Groo_> its using breeze, i tried choosing dark and back to breeze, same thing
<_Groo_> for all i know, settings already have all the breeze icons, so ... but the ones for dialogs are working
<_Groo_> something got broken in kubuntu-ci perhaps
<_Groo_> i cant find any relevant error runnning plasmashell 
<_Groo_> or removing .cache, .local, .config
<_Groo_> and /tmp/kde-groo
<_Groo_> still shows me a mix of oxygen, breeze
<_Groo_> i understand the fallback is oxygen
<_Groo_> but the theme is using it first, although breeze is selected
<_Groo_> see this one http://picpaste.com/snapshot2.png
<_Groo_> dolphin which is a kde4 app uses them
<_Groo_> systemsettings which is pure kf5 doesnt
<_Groo_> and the plasma launcher uses a mix of them both
 * _Groo_ is confused
<_Groo_> also, this is creating huge .xsessionerror files _xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen. _xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen.
<ScottK> Would someone who has a complete checkout of kf5/plasma5 go through and sed out the no-human-maintainers lintian overrides now that it's disabled in Ubuntu.
<sgclark> ScottK: sure I can do that here in a bit
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: BTW icons still work after upgrading to the unstable PPA
<shadeslayer> maybe you want to knockout ~/.cache
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: already did that multiple times
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: so you dont have oxygen icons in gwenview and systemsettings?
<_Groo_> can you pastebin usr/share/icons/breeze ?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8929431/
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-11
<_Groo_> aparently the same as mine
<_Groo_> can you pastebin a screenshot showing systemsettings, dolphin and gwenview?
<_Groo_> since ss and gwen are kf5 and dolphin is 4
<Riddell> sgclark: package list http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kf5-packages-vivid.txt
<sgclark> Riddell: I did one and ran the script some time ago :) will run it again shortly
<sgclark> oh hmm it got stuck, blah
<Mirv> yay, kio has just migrated to release pocket 10 mins ago
<Mirv> Riddell: "good timing"!
<Mirv> frameworkintegration rebuild has already done itself, but plasma-framework might need something more hmm let's see
<sgclark> Mirv: yeah I have been poking them as I can, but past my bedtime and must sleep sorry :(
<Mirv> sgclark: no worries, it seems very far and I just woke up :)
 * Mirv feels relatively positive of landing Qt 5.3.2 today
 * ScottK has been mashing retry on a bunch of them too.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> wgrant: can I please get a quote bump to 16 gb on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable & https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily & https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-weekly
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer: btw, updates PPA is oversized
<apachelogger> 11.3 GiB of 10.0 GiB
<apachelogger> perhaps that needs an automn cleaning
<apachelogger> there's still precise packages in there
<apachelogger> almost only l10n for some reason though
<wgrant> apachelogger: DOne.
<apachelogger> wgrant: thank you
<Mirv> Qt 5.3.2 pushed to vivid
 * mitya57 hugs Mirv
 * Mirv hugs mitya57 
<Riddell> Mirv: yay :)
<Riddell> sgclark: do we have a UOS session sometime?
<Riddell> ooh Friday at 15:00UTC
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | Plasma 5.1.1 Status http://goo.gl/eQfERD | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo | congrats to our new kubuntu-dev: sgclark | UOS Friday 15:00UTC http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | congrats to our new kubuntu-dev: sgclark | UOS Friday 15:00UTC http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<kubotu> feed branches had 10 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> ^ are we moving branches to git.debian btw?
<Riddell> for qt? we've not discussed it but it would make sense
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: please resolve merge issues from yesterday
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, any plans ot package the 14.12 beta?
<Riddell> apachelogger: which merge issues?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I plan to, hopefully I can start this week, maybe even tomorrow
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<apachelogger> Riddell: do note that gwenview, konsole and kate are in kubuntu_unstable branch of their kde-sc repos... also konsole has diversion in place to deconflict on utopic, so you want to remove that
<apachelogger> if I don't get to konsole first
<apachelogger> also the konsoel and kate sources probably needs to be renamed to konsole5 and kate5 respectively since we need to retain the kparts and debian wanted to rename the new source rather than the old because of reasons
<soee> when can we ecpect 5.1.1 for unicorn ?
<Riddell> I don't think I'll get round to that soon soee 
<Riddell> but maybe some other nice soul will
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /home/me/src/git/d/kde-sc/build-area/libkeduvocdocument-4.50.0/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkeduvocdocument/LibKEduVocDocumentTargets.cmake
<apachelogger> why ever does that have no cmake dir :'<
<Riddell> whyever you do you have a directory called "d", learning from the david faure school of file organisation are you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because at some point I decided to make git/k/ for all kde repos
<apachelogger> not exactly revolutonary, I think the idea of segmenting /home by first character with a gazillion homes has been around for a while, which is probably where my subconsciousness got the idea from ^^
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> merges merged apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<bukai> Riddell: Is the layout alright? It is in subho020m/kubuntu/.
<Riddell> bukai: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/
<Riddell> bling bling!
<_Groo_> i give up, i cant fix the breeze kf5 icons problem
<bukai> Riddell: Is the feature tour alright? is there a need for an extra tab for it?
<Riddell> bukai: the feature tour looks fabulous, it'll need the content improved but the general idea of putting it on the front page like that is great
<_Groo_> can someone paste a screeshot of dolphin, gwenview and systemsettings with breeze? despite my best efforts, i have breeze icons in kde 4.x apps and oxygen in kf5 apps
<_Groo_> and everything appears to be in place...
<Riddell> bukai: but news updates I think should be swapped in position with technologies used
<_Groo_> this with kubuntu next and kubuntu-ci
<bukai> ok, I shall do it :)
<Riddell> bukai: what's the bottom panel with #todo in it?
<bukai> It for all the footers that are in the kubuntu.org site. but I was thinking of adding something else with it, as just normal footers is too mainstream :) but the problem is I do not have any idea what to add apart from what is already there in kubuntu.org
<bukai> Riddell: any suggestions?
<Riddell> the footers on kubuntu.org are mostly useless anyway
<Riddell> just leave it blank for now I say unless there's some reason why not
<bukai> Ok, and should I keep the layout same through out? Only  replace technology with community , download , support etc. 
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> bukai: just swap over "Technology Used" section and "LATEST ARTICLES" section
<bukai> that i will do in the first oage but I amasking you for the other pages
<Riddell> bukai: oh I see, other pages shouldn't have the big banner at the top with "contibute" and "donate"
<bukai> ok, apart form that the rest?
<Riddell> the same style is lovely yes
<bukai> ok :)
<Riddell> bukai: oh what font is this using? it would be nice to use the Oxygen font
<Riddell> which is available from google fonts thing
<bukai> helvetica i guess . I would try to use oxygen 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Riddell> hi sgclark, what's happening?
<sgclark> hi Riddell, what do you mean?
<Riddell> sgclark: just bring friendly, what are you up to today?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh lol. ScottK wants me to remove a bunch of lintian overrides. I got the ok from apachelogger but the master branch he told me to remove from is way outdated. So holding. Was considering backporting stuff to utopic as I still use that. And of course trying to wrap my head around CI for my SoK project.
<sgclark> nothing much really haha
<ScottK> Riddell: Almost all the builds are done.  Just waiting on arm64 now ( may have cheated and rescored some of our packages)
<Riddell> ScottK: which builds? plasma?
<sgclark> ScottK: btw, got a no on manpages, talk to apachelogger. 
 * sgclark runs away
<ScottK> plasma-desktop/nm and systemsettings
<ScottK> apachelogger: The policy requires manpages.  You must love the policy.
<sgclark> well is that not upstream? should we file bugs perhaps? I know I don't have time try write all those missing manpages
<ScottK> It should be upstream.
<ScottK> IIRC it's not that hard to semi-automate generating them.
<sgclark> truly very sorry, every spare moment I have is going to my SoK project, having a bit of a learning curve moment.
<Riddell> I don't think we should worry about manpages, it's not ubuntu policy
<Riddell> we can just override it in kubuntu-automation scripts
<Riddell> no need to override it in the package indeed, debian might still care, it is their policy
<ScottK> Riddell: It's inherited from Debian.  It's not one of the places where Ubuntu explicitly differentiated itself.  I do agree it's not the highest priority.
<ScottK> In any case, all but plasma-desktop done I think and it's very close.
<Riddell> time to switch our seeds!
<BluesKaj> any suggestions to get plasma 5 desktop settings to link my WallPapers folder?, atm desktop settings doesn't see the folder in ~/home/user or download/link new wallpapers from kde-look
<bukai> Riddell: It's looking much cooler after switching the position of the news and technology :)
<Riddell> lovely
<bukai> Riddell: I was thinking what if we made it a single page application? The header tabs when clicked it will scroll down to the required location?
<bukai> Riddell: btw I did not get a confirmation mail about the sok, will that   be a problem?
<Riddell> bukai: you're definately in, talk to bshah if you're worried
<Riddell> he had some issues with e-mails going to the wrong people
<bukai> Riddell: ok, and should we implement the one page thing or stick to the normal one?
<Riddell> bukai: my feeling is the normal one would be better, easier to pass round URLs that don't depend on javascript doing the right thing
<ScottK> It'd be good to have the thing work with no JavaScript at all. 
<Riddell> yes that's preferable
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like kwrited will need decrufting of obsolete binaries. Not sure if that's automatic in Ubuntu or not.
<ScottK> It sort of appears not.
<sgclark> yes, good practice is to write code that works with it and without in if statements
<Riddell> looking at http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/ without javascript it does still look pretty
<ScottK> (doing this from my phone, so no way I can check/do the removal.
<Riddell> I did run ./remove-package -b kwrited-data
<sgclark> I disabled JS and I cannot click on any buttons. well I can but they do nothing
<Riddell> did they do something before?
<bukai> No, The links are mostly blanks
<sgclark> oh it seems not lol
<sgclark> ok
<bukai> sgclark: which buttons are you talking about?
<sgclark> top ones
<Riddell> seed swapped to Plasma 5, that'll be broken though since plasma-desktop and sddm and other bits aren't in the archive yet
<sgclark> they are not configured yet, my bad
<bukai> can any one help me make a better looking google plus widget for  http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/ ?
<sgclark> bukai: that is about as good as you can get, google+ is very limited on their API
<sgclark> at least they were. mine is not all that much better haha
<bukai> yes, but it looks too ugly next to the twitter thing :(
<sgclark> change the font color on the text to match and it shouldn't be that bad
<sgclark> very hard to read
<sgclark> well for the blind like me
<sgclark> and the font itself as well
<sgclark> you can change the window size to match so the scroll bars go away
<bukai> how do I make the horizontal scrool bar go away?
<sgclark>  overflow: hidden; in CSS
<bukai> tried it
<bukai> no use :(
<sgclark> oh iframe
<sgclark> bukai: you will have to increase the size to fix the widget itself. Best though to go re create the widget in the same size as what you gave it in your CSS
<sgclark> bukai: actually inside the iframe there is 
<sgclark> <div class="wrapper">
<sgclark> 									<h1>
<sgclark> 						Kubuntu
<sgclark> 					</h1>
<sgclark> 								<div class="header">
<sgclark> 					<img src="http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-wLK9EcPHQdc/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAABxE/CoxrJUoyT6w/photo.jpg">
<sgclark> 					<div class="right">
<sgclark> 						<h2>Kubuntu</h2>
<sgclark> 													<div class="add-me-button">
<sgclark> 								<a href="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138" target="_blank">Follow</a>
<sgclark> 							</div>
<sgclark> 											</div>
<sgclark> 																<div class="circles" data-req="c">In 7381 circles</div>
<sgclark> 									</div>
<sgclark> 									<div class="followers">
<sgclark> 						<ul>
<sgclark> 																																	<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//109849183166978009190">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-kR-_1_fRNvA/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/ohbTLgwhotk/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//103599496963797998169">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-BKJUuNDXYBo/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/5nt4C2GPCVE/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//107010668640746143655">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6K0GVHld7DQ/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/xrOMli3XRoU/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//110952571260050551933">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ESG1SIABWvQ/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/3s-scTw_fPo/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//115003432153937152402">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-P6zGn6RHCOM/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/RineNVEp7RU/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//106174771070674487908">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5I82VYTlRP8/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/OWQA4hLTJUw/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//101504640278809093232">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-fZySGoX84PY/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/9nKyskNIBJo/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																																									<li class="follower">
<sgclark> 										<a href="http://plus.google.com//115879222864296500944">
<sgclark> 											<img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hMB27R0ca8w/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/dOnsXc65Kl4/s100-c-k/photo.jpg" title="" width="44">
<sgclark> 										</a>
<sgclark> 									</li>
<sgclark> 																					</ul>
<sgclark> 					</div>
<sgclark> 													<div class="posts">
<sgclark> 						<div>Latest updates</div>
<sgclark> 						<ul>
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 														
<sgclark> 													<li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/bFrAZyiGSiU">Interview with Kubuntu devs on AtRandom Podcast <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zff4v6Ebe_0">AtRandom Podcast - S2 - Ep 2</a>﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-10-24T13:56:13.859Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+19</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/Co1e3P3taZk"><a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23kubuntu">#kubuntu</a> <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23plasma5">#plasma5</a><br><a href="https://blogs.kde.org/2014/10/29/kubuntu-vivid-bright-blue">https://blogs.kde.org/2014/10/29/kubuntu-vivid-bright-blue</a>﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-10-29T19:20:18.511Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+38</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/15DFjHAEch8"><a href="https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/11/akademy-wednesday-and-thursday-photo-blog">https://blogs.kde.org/2014/09/11/akademy-wednesday-and-thursday-photo-blog</a> <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23KDE">#KDE</a> <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23Akademy">#Akademy</a> Wednesday and 
<sgclark> Thursday Photo Blog﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-09-11T20:35:45.058Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+19</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/NYugxp9vq8B"><a href="http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.14">http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.14</a>&nbsp; <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23KDE">#KDE</a> SC 4.14 packages out now for Kubuntu 14.04LTS﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-08-20T15:39:24.251Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+54</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/8sT1tv8NWxR">Kubuntu 14.10 and Kubuntu Plasma 5 Tech Preview are out, happy upgrading! <a href="http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10">http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10</a>﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-10-23T18:43:29.305Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+104</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/XK4TEQ7wXDQ"><a href="http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-shirts">http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-shirts</a> Kubuntu T-shirts and Polos are available again $3 from each shirt goes to Kubuntu and $1.5 to the Hungarian LoCo team﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-10-24T15:54:51.354Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+20</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<shadeslayer> hwoa
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/C93Mpc3bjzS"> <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23Akademy">#Akademy</a>  keynote about awesome  <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23Kubuntu">#Kubuntu</a>  developer Rohan Garg as  <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23KDE">#KDE</a>  examplaire along with the 
<sgclark> beautiful Baloo man Vishesh﻿</p>
<shadeslayer> whoa whoa whoa
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-09-07T10:18:51.675Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+38</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/eJmndrTPXMG"><a href="http://blogs.kde.org/2014/06/13/kubuntu-twitter-and-facebook">http://blogs.kde.org/2014/06/13/kubuntu-twitter-and-facebook</a>﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-06-13T18:49:16.054Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+40</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/bHByMLi9MGh"><a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23Kubuntu">#Kubuntu</a> needs help with verifying two bugfixes in 14.04, join <a rel="nofollow" class="ot-hashtag" href="https://plus.google.com/s/%23kubuntu-devel">#kubuntu-devel</a> on freenode IRC to help out﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-09-02T13:19:58.260Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+21</strong>
<sgclark> 																	</div>
<sgclark> 							</li><li>
<sgclark> 								<p data-url="https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/A6eQwRFnYP3">40 Minutes until Kubuntu devs interview on At Random video podcast <a href="https://plus.google.com/100343444683885046149/posts">https://plus.google.com/100343444683885046149/posts</a>﻿</p>
<sgclark> 								
<sgclark> 								<div class="footer">
<sgclark> 									<span>2014-10-23T20:21:09.690Z</span>
<sgclark> 									<strong>+9</strong>
<shadeslayer> so we need floodbots here
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ^^
<Riddell> ahem
<bukai> Riddell: for the downloads page will this layout->http://tympanus.net/Blueprints/SplitLayout/  be any good?
<Riddell> bukai: interesting
<Riddell> bukai: that has two columns in it, you want one column for each download option?
<Riddell> currently we have three options http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Riddell> but we'll only have 2 by next release
<bukai> yes the third one i can manage 
<bukai> o , then? we keep it 2 or 3 or avoid it?
<Riddell> go with it
<Riddell> with three for now, see http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<bukai> ok, so this layout will be different from the first so can we make different layout for every page?
<bukai> actually  there might be a problem for 3 splits, how will the middle 1 split?
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<soee_> wow we have already: 58755.51 USD to protect gnome tm :)
<ScottK> Same thing happened to Python a couple of years ago. 
<Riddell> yay sgclark is back!
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> I will be pasting on a notepad prior to irc from now on :(
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> paste.kde.org is your friend
<sgclark> yeah, thought it was two words. alas I will paste there regardless of amount lol
<shadeslayer> Sorry about kicking you
<sgclark> its ok, in hind sight I guess I deserved it. though mute would have been less of a shock. np tho, my mistake
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah, I panicked when I couldn't find the mute button
<sgclark> no worries :)
<sgclark> lesson learned!
<shadeslayer> we need floodbots here
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> :P
<bukai> sgclark: Hi
<sgclark> bukai: hi
<bukai> if you have that code still can you send me the link :)
<sgclark> bukai: sec will paste it haha
<bukai> soee_: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<Noskcaj> kubotu: newverson libmygpo-qt 1.0.8
<Noskcaj> kubotu: newversion libmygpo-qt 1.0.8
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1391791
<Mirv> now the Qt 5.3.2 is even in the release pocket. the qtbase+pyqt5 fixes weren't enough, I needed to fix qtlocation's gles twin package too
<sgclark> morning
<shadeslayer> Hey sgclark 
 * Riddell snoozing today, head still not right
<Riddell> although I do need to go to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22332/update-to-bluez-5/ unless someone else wants to pop in
<sgclark> hope you feel better. dunno anything about bluez sorry
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can go if required, but AFAIK afiestas had a bluez5 port
<shadeslayer> http://www.afiestas.org/bluedevil-2-0-rc1-a-k-a-bluez5-ready/
<shadeslayer> Been ready for a year
<apachelogger>  qapt-deb-installer : Depends: libdebconf-kde1 but it is not installable
<apachelogger> grml
<apachelogger> oh it'd be from next ppa
<apachelogger> the outrage
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did not import debconf-kde packaging into git did you?
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<Blizzz> uff, any idea why console applications talk to me in german? languages are set to en resp. en_gb everywhere…
<Blizzz> $LANGUAGE was set to "en:de:ru:en" (how and why, don't ask me). setting it to "en" fixes it
<soee> bukai: you pinged me yetserday ?
<apachelogger> Blizzz: if you use language lists in the kcm that is what happens
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247802
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1247802 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "en is ignored as first value in LANGUAGE" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Blizzz> apachelogger: ah, that'll be i
<Blizzz> t
<apachelogger> there should be like a policy against renaming upstream sources unless it is to avoid source conflicts
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bukai> soee: yes, actually i wanted to know how to implement a split layout for  3 things
<soee> spli layout 
<soee> ?
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<bukai> soee: tympanus.net/codrops/2013/10/25/split-layout/
<bukai> this i want to implement for 3 
<bukai> soee: ^^
<soee> bukai: just add third column and add extra animation just how they do it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: would be great if you did
<bukai> soee: but how will the animation look like? i mean the middle one
<Riddell> bukai: I'm not feeling great today, mostly in bed and unresponsive
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I didn't import debconf-kde
<soee> bukai: you can move it to the right or to teh left does not matter
<bukai> Riddell: Ok, get well soon :) btw I wanted to ask you just one thing.
<Riddell> bukai: what's that?
<bukai> Riddell: How serious are you about the no javascript policy?
<Riddell> bukai: well presumably not much since our current download page doesn't work without javascript
<Riddell> and I've only had 1 complaint
<bukai> Riddell: regarding?
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Riddell> bukai: about not being able to use the download page without javascript
<Riddell> bukai: so don't worry too much about it
<bukai> ok, thanks :)
<apachelogger> download page without javascript == cdimage.ubuntu.com? :P
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ack
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hurray
<shadeslayer> my sound is utterly broken
<shadeslayer> it only works on TTY
<shadeslayer> TTY1
<apachelogger> logind that is
<apachelogger> probably your sddm session is not marked active anymore when you switch back
<alket> is kde 4.14 coming to trusty ?
<sgclark> 4.14.2 has been in trusty backports for some time now
<alket> About KDE shows this version: Platform Version 4.13.3
<sgclark> alket: you have to enable the backports ppa to get new releases of KDE
<alket> oh, i thought of that
<alket> but i was sure it should come from mainline
<alket> thanks
<shadeslayer> why would we put a feature release in the mainline trusty after trusty is frozen
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how're you feeling?
<alket> since its backports, nvm, i know you know better, thanks for clarification
<Antisound> hi folkz! 
<Antisound> when is 5.1.1 build ready?
<sgclark> Antisound: it is already in archive for vivid, I did a utopic backport, but I realized I may have to do some more voodoo with our new git setup, I need to get clarity. shadeslayer or apachelogger ^
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> sgclark: when will the live image be available?
<shadeslayer> possibly
<sgclark> Antisound: that you have to bug apachelogger and shadeslayer for answers sorry
<shadeslayer> Antisound: we have CI images, those are on files.kde.org
<shadeslayer> but apart from that, Vivid images haven't been turned on I think
<Antisound> shadeslayer: ok
<sgclark> shadeslayer: so I was thinking the ci will not get updated with our current backports scripts
<shadeslayer> no, backport scripts need adjusting I reckon
<yofel> why would CI care about backports?
<sgclark> utopic is still on unstable ci
<shadeslayer> oh, true enough
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I reckon running the backport script on the vivid packages should just work
<sgclark> yofel: normally it wouldn't but in the case of utopic
 * shadeslayer has to leave in 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> sgclark: huh? isn't the CI PPA different from the backports PPA
<sgclark> shadeslayer: yeah it worked fine, but utopic_unstable will not match
<shadeslayer> so it shouldn't matter>
<shadeslayer> that's fine
<shadeslayer> that's a CI branch
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> not the backports branch
<sgclark> alright will put in ninjas first test than backports
<shadeslayer> though IMHO we should have a backport script that uses utopic_backport or whatever for the packaging
<sgclark> yeah
<shadeslayer> and utopic_unstable merges backports into unstable
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> need diagrams
<sgclark> yeah I agree
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> too many branches
<yofel> it does ^^
<shadeslayer> I'll make apachelogger draw diagrams next week
<sgclark> :)
<shadeslayer> alright, gtg
<Blizzz> possible, that ssh-agent is not running anymore in 14.10?
<sgclark> runs fine for me
<Blizzz> doesn't for me. also, I always get a GTK pinentry, although qt one is installed and alternative points to it
<BluesKaj> I keep hoping with every update/upgrade that the desktop wallpapers will finally be available either from a local file or the a url like kde-look
<BluesKaj> or a url rather
<BluesKaj> for plasma 5 desktop
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: Yeah me too. I tried to use the Plasma installer but it didn't work yet. We'll keep working on it :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> apachelogger: Hi u about ?
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, the desktop settings gui doesn't see or link to ~/ when trying to use a local image/wallpaper, that's an odd problem IMO
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: Many of the applications on KDE needed building and updating for QT5 and KF5, so more features will come on stream as this happens
<BluesKaj> right , it's still early days, guess I should remind myself more often
<Sick_Rimmit> BluesKaj: having said that raising these in the bug tracker is really helpful to us
<Sick_Rimmit> kubotu: Bug reporting
<Sick_Rimmit> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha that's the thing I was after
<Wizard> I'll also join.
<soee> mjayk: hiho
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, one of the problems is that the bug report gui won't launch the bug report wizard on plasma 5 :) 
<BluesKaj> so there's no way for the wizard to gather error messages etc from the logs
<Antisound> shadeslayer: why can't i find any ci image on files.kde.org?
<sgclark> Antisound: https://files.kde.org/snapshots/kubuntu-plasma5/
<Wizard> Breeze isn't available for qt4 right now, isn't it?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I had a similar problem lately, is kio installed?
<BluesKaj> why wouldn't kio be installed, thought that would be a default 
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader thanks, a couple of kio libs weren't installed
<BluesKaj> problem solved so far
<lordievader> ;)
<Antisound> sgclark: but thats still 5.1.0.1
<Antisound> i want 5.1.1 ;-)
<sgclark> Antisound: I just uploaded backport to testing a bit ago, still building, then needs to be tested, not likely to have an image for a bit sorry
<sgclark> I don't have anything to do with images and the guys that do are gone for the day
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well kio only allowed one desktop image for all virtual desktops 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Kio is a file protocol, for as far as I know... 
<Wizard> K, since I have vivid + daily-ci, what can I do for Kubuntu?
<sgclark> testing is alway helpful
<Wizard> So when I spot a bug → launchpad?
<sgclark> yeah or bugs.kde.org if it is an application bug aka not packaging. but if you don't know then launchpad
<Wizard> Do they accept patches?
<sgclark> yes both have attachment capabilities
<Wizard> ^^
<Wizard> Hmm
<sgclark> and both can apply your patch if they deem it suitable
<sgclark> kde typically gives credit to you if they use your patch as well
<Wizard> Far to far for my reach I think.
<sgclark> you don't have to provide a patch to submit a bug
<soee> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> soee:  pong
<soee> sgclark: Plasma 5.1.1 is already in vivid by default ?
<lordievader> soee: Thought I heard Wizard say today it wasn't.
<sgclark> soee: Vivid it is in archive. Utopic , no, it will be in backports by tomorrow
<soee> lordievader, sgclark ok thanks for the info :)
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi, I'm sorry I didn't get tp the dev meeting, how did you get on ?
<soee> i thought i will jump to vivid but maube ill wait for backport
<sgclark> hehe I have not made the jump yet. but I think I will soon as stuff goes there first
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: made dev :)
<sgclark> scary!
<soee> sgclark: what stuff >
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I am delighted, well deserved
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Not that my weight would carry too much, but I so support your application
<sgclark> soee: well everything now lol vivid -> utopic -> whatever we decide to backport to trusty
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: thanks!
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I will have to work harder, see If perhaps I could get to join the dev team to
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I wish I had more spare time to work on that
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: thats the main problem for a lot of people - no time to dig it dipper :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I keep working on it and am improving, but I have been part of this for 4 years now, and am still not much further 
<lordievader> soee: For a test machine it is fun :)
<Sick_Rimmit> When I see dedication like sgclark, Riddell, apachelogger etc.. deliver I crumble
<sgclark> to be fair I am unemployed, so time I have. While I do love to contribute I do hope to not be unemployed forever lol
<sgclark> don't get discouraged, every little bit helps
<lordievader> That is the lovely thing about the Kubuntu community all the effort is appreciated, no matter how small :D
<Antisound> still someone over there?
<Antisound> why is plasma-desktop in the build status still yellow? what's the problem?
<sgclark> where?
<Antisound> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.1_vivid.html
<sgclark> most are asleep by now I suspect. and I am working on my SoK project
<Antisound> is going to bed soon too
<sgclark> Antisound: that is just a dependency that does not yet exist. 5.1.1 is laready in archive for Vivid
<Antisound> ok
 * Antisound is on 14.10
<Antisound> so i can't benefit from that
<sgclark> correct, I am still working on that backport. I am only one person!
<Antisound> sgclark: yeah, no streß ;-)
 * sgclark stresses out
<sgclark> lol ty
<sgclark> Antisound: I promise by tomorrow
<Antisound> but if there would be and image for just testing it would be great
<Antisound> sgclark: it's not your turn
<Antisound> i think it's Riddell s or?
<Antisound> to release a live image
<sgclark> Antisound: ah yes image is apachelogger, shadeslayer and possibly Riddell
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> so these guys need to do thier homework ;-)
<Antisound> sgclark: so have a nice time on your SoK project
 * Antisound is going to bed now
<sgclark> ty and g'night
<Antisound> n8
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-13
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you go to the release schedule planning session at 1600 UTC tomorrow?  I'm not available.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> hey :)
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: waiting for my yerba dring to be ready :) sleepy day it is, you ?
<lordievader> soee: Yerba dring? Doing good here :)
<soee> lordievader: yeah http://www.mokate.com.pl/centrum-prasowe,loyd-yerba-mate,54,227.html
<soee> i do not dring coffee so i have some replacement :)
<soee> s/dring/drink
<lordievader> Check ;)
 * bkerensa drive by hugs valorie 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happened at bluez talk?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't suppose you can see why plasma isn't transitioning?
<Riddell> kwrited is the issue I can see
<Riddell> but I've no idea what's wrong with it, I removed kwrited-data and it shouldn't be needing it any more
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdeplasma-addons merged
<apachelogger> thanks all green now
<Riddell> sgclark: remember to make commits to kubutnu_vivid_archive branch rather than master (make them in master too if you want but mostly I'm leaving debian merging up to debian people)
<Blizzz> is it me? dependency issues on upgrading. http://paste.kde.org/psdxjgdhy
<Naproxeno> Hello everyone. I was going to ask the very same question. Package kubuntu-desktop is broken for me after the last update to backports PPA: http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2014/kubuntu-kde-plasma-5-1-1-utopic-backport-ready-and-other-news/.
<Blizzz> I am on Plasma 4 yet
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> Blizzz: on utopic/14.10 ?
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes
<Naproxeno> (me too)
<Riddell> Blizzz: and what are you upgrading from and to?
<Riddell> Naproxeno: same question ↑
<Blizzz> Riddell: with backports and kubuntu ppa
<Naproxeno> Riddell: Exactly. Same situation.
<Riddell> oh she's put it into backport when it should be in next I guess
<Riddell> Blizzz, Naproxeno: do you want/expect plasma 5?
<Blizzz> Riddell: full output http://paste.kde.org/pry9wpv46
<Naproxeno> Riddell: plasma-desktop wants to be updated to 4:5.1.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1
<Riddell> Naproxeno: right, but did you want or expect that?
<Naproxeno> Ridell: I didn't want Plasma 5 but I thought I could update *only* plasma to 5
<Blizzz> Riddell: i want  to stay at Plasma 4
<Blizzz> … production/work machine
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> ehm
<Naproxeno> Ridell: I think now I can't have neither a working Plasma 5 (missing essential packages) nor Plasma 4 (broken packages)
<apachelogger> that should go to next not backports
<apachelogger> or well, next-backports (which I'd find stupid)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I guess I'll delete the plasma5 packages from there, what do you think
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> also put out an advisory somewhere ... people should ppa-purge to recover from an upgrade
<apachelogger> somewhat unfortunate this is
<Naproxeno> Riddell, apachelogger: I've updated plasma-desktop already, which removed kubuntu-desktop and many essential "KDE 4" (I know, wrong terminology). Any tip on how to recover? I don't mind being a guinea pig if you need one.
<apachelogger> [11:58:51] <apachelogger> also put out an advisory somewhere ... people should ppa-purge to recover from an upgrade
<apachelogger> in your case that'll probably be ppa-purge && apt install kubuntu-desktop
<Naproxeno> apachelogger: Thank you very much and apologies for the impatience. This is my work machine...
<Riddell> Naproxeno: appologies for the problem
<apachelogger> one would advise to not run backports on a workmachine, and only run dist-upgrade after careful review of the intended changes :P
<Riddell> one would but where's the fun in that?
<Blizzz> apachelogger: backports served me well in the past, but i am careful what i dist-upgrade :)
<Naproxeno> Riddel: No worries! I know how hard the life of a developer is and you do this for us so thank you!
<apachelogger> that's why I run unstable CI builds that break my system every 4 hours xD
<Naproxeno> apachelogger: You're completely right but I don't mind "learning" the hard way. :-)
<apachelogger> also, background auto-upgrades, so I don't know when my system was flipped over
<apachelogger> it's like a package lottery
<apachelogger> xD
<Blizzz> package roulette
<apachelogger> hah, yeah 
<Riddell> packages removed, I wonder which ones need to be recreated
<soee> Riddell: are you going to move 5.1.1 (14.10) to Kubuntu Next ?
<Riddell> soee: maybe later but for now we need to fixup backports with plasma 4
<soee> ok :)
<Naproxeno> apachelogger: lol. I still have a lot to learn about the Debian package system but broken packages (and asking how to fix them when I can't) must not intefere with fun. Once more, thank you for you work! I probably wouldn't have a Kubuntu to install in the first place without it. :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: were there plasma4 backports in there?
<apachelogger> for utopic
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh good point, no there were not
<Riddell> only telepathy
<Riddell> ok so i'll leave it up to sgclark to put 5.1.1 in kubuntu-ppa/next for utopic
<Riddell> Naproxeno, Blizzz: is ppa-purge working?
<Blizzz> Riddell: i did not upgrade, so I guess and update should work for me?
<Blizzz> Riddell:  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_backports_ubuntu_dists_utopic_* && apt-get update does the job. I want to keep kde telepathy 0.9
<Riddell> Blizzz: yes although I'm not sure how long it takes for the packages to disappear after I run the delete command so do check they've gone
<Naproxeno> Naproxeno: I'm on it. It has finished running just now. I'm going to install kubuntu-desktop next.
<Blizzz> Riddell: plain update did not, or I would have needed to wait longer
<Riddell> Naproxeno: what command did you run?
<beluga_> Hi from the LibreOffice QA team. Can anyone reproduce this bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83053 (easy to test)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 83053 in Presentation "UI: unable to modify styles due to window not drawn" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> hi beluga_ 
<Naproxeno> Riddell: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports; sudo apt-get update (just in case); sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> beluga_: I can't follow the steps to recreate (but also I'm on plasma 5 which doesn't use the oxygen style so it may not be valid)
<beluga_> Riddell: yep. It might not be reproducible
<beluga_> maybe specific to the reporter's set up & hardware..
<beluga_> if you guys are feeling adventurous, here is a search that shows all unconfirmed bugs with "kubuntu" either in the summary or in some comment (15 bugs): https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&f1=short_desc&f2=longdesc&j_top=OR&list_id=493104&o1=substring&o2=substring&product=LibreOffice&query_format=advanced&v1=kubuntu&v2=kubuntu
<Riddell> beluga_: I'm installing kubuntu 14.04 now, will test when that's done in a minute
<Riddell> wibble
<beluga_> wobble
<beluga_> the LibO QA team has been working like a pack of monomanic squirrels and the bug tracker is starting to get quite clean
<Naproxeno> Riddell: Everything seems fine on first look. kscreensaver wasn't installed but I guess I installed it manually back in the day.
<Riddell> beluga_: here at kubuntu we're all busy moving from KDE Plasma 4 to Plasma 5 so I guess less focus on the finer details, currently I can't work out why libreoffice doesn't use the kde oxygen style when running under plasma 5
<beluga_> Ridell: ok I'll make a note to ask about Plasma 5 on the QA channel and maybe test it myself in a VM or something later
<beluga_> I have Manjaro KDE on a laptop and Plasma 5 is already in their "testing" update channel since 3 weeks so next up is stable
<Riddell> hmm, another variant of arch
<Riddell> one day I'll look at arch and see what makes it so popular
<beluga_> I wanted rolling and it has been great :)
<Riddell> beluga_: 'choose the "Modify style" on the menu' is that Edit Style in the right click menu?
<beluga_> Riddell: yes that's one way to get it
<Riddell> beluga_: working fine on kubuntu 14.04 in virtualbox 
<Riddell> which does use the kde oxygen style
<beluga_> Riddell: which version of LibO?
<Riddell> 4.2.4
<Riddell> package version 1:4.2.4-0ubuntu2
<beluga_> Riddell: ok that actually matches the reporter's version.. thanks, I will comment to the report :)
<Riddell> beluga_: I also can't reproduce on kubuntu development version using libreoffice 4.3.2, but that's without the kde oxygen style as I say
<Riddell> which I think it a likely culprit for the reporter's problem
<soee> Riddell: correct me ig my anserw is invalid https://plus.google.com/115409429955408963270/posts/8ruyrfhJ4CE
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Riddell> soee: looks good thanks, you can also give them this command to tidy it up   sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soee> ok, ill update it
<apachelogger> wgrant: if I requestDeletion() will the status flip away from published somewhat immediate or only when the next publisher run is?
<wgrant> apachelogger: Immediately.
<apachelogger> thanks
<sgclark> morning, ugh I guess I made a mess sorry
<soee> :)
<Riddell> oh hi sgclark
<Riddell> sgclark: not much I don't think most people have backports enabled for utopic
<Riddell> sgclark: we hadn't discussed where plasma5 backports should go but I think we now know it should go to next and not backports ppa :)
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to put it into next?
<sgclark> lol yeah
<sgclark> Riddell: yep, will do that now
<soee> sgclark: also update blog post :) 
<sgclark> soee: oh yes right! ty
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it's libkscreen related.
<ScottK> Look at it on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<ScottK> powerdevil too.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm right
<Riddell> okular depends on libkscreen1
<Riddell> ScottK: why do you think it's powerdevil?
<ScottK> It's not migrating, but it may be disconnected from the larger problem.
<ScottK> I suspect though that it'll end up causing a problem with kubuntu-desktop migration once okular is sorted.
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: "emacsrookie (@emacsrookie) is now following you on Twitter!"
<shadeslayer> But I use vim! :D
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> :open twitter
<apachelogger> dG
<apachelogger> :wq
<soee> sgclark: with  5.1.1 updates package kwrited-data is ghoing to be removed - this is intended right ?
<sgclark> soee: yes
<soee> sgclark: ok nice, though there was message, something like: dpkg: kwrited-data: problems with dependencies, removing by request: kwrited depends on kwrited-data (= 4:5.1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1).
<sgclark> Riddell: ^ you made that change :)
<Riddell> that should be fine
<Riddell> beginning to wish I hadn't now, seems more hassle than it's worth :(
<soee> ok but teh whole upgrade dinished without further errors
<soee> reboot
<soee> im back :) all seems to work just fine
<soee> though, there was some update last days to kdm i think, after it was upgraded it was set as default, now if i try to switch to sddm it does not loads
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you update https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext ?
<Riddell> some confused people in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> valorie: ^
<apachelogger> how many pages are there with duplicate dinformation?
<apachelogger> valorie, Riddell: maybe we should just make a page commonuity.kde.org/Kubuntu/PlasmaNext and link there from everywhere else
<Antisound> hi folkz!
<Mirv> plasma-desktop (still in proposed) seemed to start up fine :) other than that I didn't find away to show the bottom panel on both displays.
<soee> Mirv: the same panel ?
<Mirv> soee: yeah, the same panel
<Mirv> I thought there might be an option "show on all displays" or such.
<soee> nope i think i loked for it to, i ended up with 2 separate
<Mirv> right, I could try that next time
<soee> and in Plasma 5.1.0 on each reboot they were moved to the same screen, now in Plasma 5.1.1 seems to be fine, but have to test it more
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah
<Riddell> ScottK: new owncloud uploaded for trusty-proposed for bug 1384355 awaiting approval
<ubottu> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
<Riddell> thanks for testing Mirv 
<Riddell> Mirv: I'm upload okular without old kscreen dependency so hopefully that'll help it move out of proposed
<Riddell> Mamarok: you're not coming to munich? shall I take you off https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2014/11/de/Munich ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer, allee, apachelogger, ovidiu-florin, yofelL yous all coming to munich?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> hi Antisound 
<apachelogger> yes
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: will you ?
<Riddell> sure
<ovidiu-florin> great :D:D
<soee> any idea if firefox for devs will land in ubuntu ?
<Antisound> hi Riddell
<Antisound> Riddell: where's my daily live build from plasma 5.1.1 ;-)
<Antisound> hehe
<Riddell> Antisound: not yet I'm afraid, something is blocking plasma-desktop from going into the archive and I'm not sure what
<Antisound> Riddell: ok
<Antisound> already thought there's something like this cause the status is unchanged for about 2 days i think
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, unfortunately I will not be able to come, please take me off that list
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<yofel> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> ScottK: sddm in New queue should you be lacking for things to do
<Tm_T> I assume this is fixed/in the pipeline? https://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20141113-1.txt
<Riddell> nope, not see than
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu_vivid_archive made in kde-extras/qtcurve
<Riddell> apachelogger: the debian and kubuntu packaging seem to be unrelated
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we actually do a multibuild for qt5 or is that a separate source?
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems to be all 1 source
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to run an errand before the storm gets bad, what is top priority on the long to-do list?
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess put your backport into next
<sgclark> Riddell: I already did
<Riddell> oh rocking
<Riddell> submit receipts from akademy to canonical
<Riddell> I've been putting that off for days
<sgclark> Riddell: did that long ago
<sgclark> Riddell: okies I am off, if you come up with something just ping me, thanks!
 * Riddell out
<valorie> either way is good for me - I'm atm staffing the KDE booth at USENIX/LISA
<sgclark> fun! how is the weather up there valorie? we have a fun little ice storm going on
<valorie> cold and sunny in Seattle
<valorie> unsure in Black Diamond -- the power was off for a whole day before I left to come here (Tue)
<sgclark> yeah very cold here
<valorie> lots of people still without power
<sgclark> ack
<valorie> I think my husband might spring for the gas-powered generator now....
<valorie> I hope I don't come home to cold and dark
<sgclark> hehe
<sgclark> yeah that is no fun
<sgclark> it is way to cold for no power
<valorie> I guess one of the large branches of my birch tree came down
<valorie> :(
<sgclark> oh no :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: piinng
<santa_> sgclark: I sent a patch to kubuntu-devel a few days ago, did you see it?
<sgclark> no
<santa_> sgclark: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-November/008910.html
<santa_> what do you think?
<sgclark> umm I thought we stuffed all those dumb qml things back in. /shrug
<allee> If added okular to the affected pkgs by bug  1348384
<ubottu> bug 1348384 in libspectre (Ubuntu) "evince and okular do not render eps files correctly resulting in a black background" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348384
<allee> I check b.k.o if it's already supported.  Any kuubntu group I should subscribe to the LP bug?
<allee> Riddell: yes, I will be (well, I am) in Munich next week for the PIM & KUBUNTU sprint
<valorie> sgclark: did I already miss your session(s)?
<valorie> between the power outage and being here at usenix, I'm half out of every loop possible
<Antisound> sgclark: how about the backport?
<Antisound> ahh i just saw on your blog
<Antisound> it's ready
<Antisound> :D
 * Antisound updates to 5.1.1
<valorie> ok, expo is closing, so if there are still sessions pending, I'll miss 'em
<Antisound> re
<Antisound> back on 5.1.1
<Antisound> thx sgclark for your hard work
<sgclark> valorie: internet in and out here today, well more than usual. uos sessions all tomorrow
<rx> hi. i need the steps to upgrade from plasma stable in kubuntu 4.10 to plasma daily. https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu is outdated (package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop no longer exists and i must be doing the steps in the wrong order because it doesnt work to just update plasma-desktop). thx
<shadeslayer> rx: sure it does
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-plasma5-desktop is a meta package anyway
<shadeslayer> so if you install the plasma 5 14.10 ISO and then add the ppa and upgrade
<shadeslayer> it should work
<shadeslayer> also, I'm heading to bed
<shadeslayer> niters
<sgclark> night
<rx> sgclark: you write a blog post about what im doing ;-)
<rx> wrote*
<rx> on kubuntu.com it says sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next || sudo apt update || sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop || sudo apt full-upgrade
<rx> in your instructions you skip the kubuntu-plasma5-desktop part
<sgclark> rx: hmmm? daily? not sure that I did. Let me look..
<rx> and when i tried to do the same magic with daily (ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable) it didnt upgrade plasma-desktop and apt got confused
<rx> also, with the daily ppa, package kubuntu-plasma5-desktop wasnt found
<sgclark> I know for a fact I have NOT written about the ci because it is not ( in my opinion ) a good ppa for most people, aka it breaks, alot. it is unstable.
<rx> i can live with
<sgclark> rx: disable the ci ppa for now. then enable this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<sgclark> rx: then go through the steps you read with kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<sgclark> rx: after all of theat is complete and without error. you can add back the ci ppa, if you are positive you can live with the notion your system may break.
<rx> ok
<rx> i will give it a try
<sgclark> rx: when you use ci, if packages are broken, wait a few hours and try to update again until resolved
<apachelogger> breakage potential to be reduced tomorow
<sgclark> rx: and don't reboot with broken packages
<sgclark> woot apachelogger
<rx> i used to build from source from time to time but i like the idea of daily builds
<sgclark> rx: ok cool, well first get a working next install, then you  can ci all you want
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily
<sgclark> oh nice
<apachelogger> gets populated from the live ppa if everything built to >=unstable and installs properly
<rx> oh
<sgclark> nice :)
<rx> will heppen soon?
<rx> happen*
<sgclark> rx: tomorrow we hope
<rx> i will wait
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-14
<rx> hmm weird
<rx> cant get plasma5 to work with both nouveau and nvidia driver
<rx> i mean, plasma4 never worked with nouveau driver for me
<rx> but nvidia drivers worked
<rx> i switched back to lightdm too... because i read somewhere the sddm was not nvidia friendly
<sgclark> rx: yeah I have to install the nvidia driver from their website
<rx> really?
<rx> whats the difference? same version...
<sgclark> mhmm
<sgclark> I am on 340 something
<sgclark> but the ubuntu version I can't boot
<rx> for my shipset the drivers are still at 304
<rx> geforce7
<rx> 304.88
<sgclark> not sure, I suspect nvivdia would have that, the thing is , you have to install it in the consolle before X starts. Not really something I can walk anyone through. I thought someone got ubuntu one to work, though not sure, they may have just stayed with lightdm.
<sgclark> most are asleep at this hour
<ScottK> Yeah.  My instructions would start with "buy a laptop with Intel graphics".
<ScottK> No idea about how to deal with the proprietary drivers.
<sgclark> lol yeah my laptop has intel, but no login manager atm :)
<rx> hehe
<rx> this is my 3rd desktop
<rx> my first laptop has intel+nvidia
<rx> second laptop ati but i use it for something else already
<sgclark> yeah I have had nothing but a headache with this nvidia on my desktop. and I had even less luck when I had ATI
<sgclark> intel has always been a breeze
<sgclark> oh ScottK I am holding on the non human lintian fixes as they told me to use master and it keeps breaking the ci builds, so I am trying to get a straight answer to properly apply the fixes and not break stuff
<ScottK> sgclark: OK.  I'd guess the CI builds aren't running with the latest Lintian then.
<sgclark> ScottK: I think it is a merge problem actually
<ScottK> Oh?
<sgclark> which is why I am baffeled as to why they want me to use master
<sgclark> ScottK: yeah the git master is lagging way behind the unstable
<rx> but nvidia drivers does work with other DE even plasma4. it works with plasma5 but stops when loading
<rx> not the best drivers but it can handle games
<sgclark> which I told them... and they said to still use it, and viola things break heh
<rx> same with nouveau drivers...
<rx> well, nouveau and kde = no no
<sgclark> yeah I have never liked nouveau
<sgclark> nvidia I usually end up grabbing latest from the site, it does take alot of manual upkeep on my part, but worth it to have the latest and greatest
<rx> what the hell
<rx> i removed both nvidia and nouveau
<rx> xorg-...-nouveau
<rx> but couldnt delete libdrm-nouveau2
<rx> now it works and its fasttttttt
<rx> cannot be using software rendering!?
<valorie> thanks for the info sgclark
<valorie> back home, and the heat and lights are working
<valorie> :-)
<rx> i _really_ dont understand
<sgclark> valorie: yay!
<valorie> how is your ice storm proceeding
<sgclark> mosty gone, moving south now
<sgclark> crazy stupid cold though
<valorie> I am SO GLAD we didn't have another of those
<sgclark> hehe
<valorie> yes, along with most of north america....
<sgclark> yeah
<valorie> at least we didn't get three feet of snow and howling winds
<valorie> and minus 20
<sgclark> very true
<sgclark> though the winds got pretty bad here
<valorie> very bad here and in Enumclaw
<sgclark> usually only the river area gets those winds
<sgclark> gorge
<valorie> they had another road closed there because of a broken power pole
<sgclark> doh
<valorie> I saw some blown down fences along with some trees and truckloads of branches
<sgclark> yeah still alot of leaves still on our trees, with the freeze and all the water, will be interesting
<sgclark> thankfully the wind is done
<Quintasan> soee: mind if I /querry ?
<soee> Quintasan: hey, sure
<valorie> Quintasan: thank you very much for fixing that /topic
<Quintasan> valorie: Yeah, no problem, I wasn't sure if I could do it during the weekend since my brother occupied my laptop to play Civ 5
<valorie> ha
<soee> ha my system freezed :P
<soee> on Plasma  5.1.1 i i try to assign Firefox-dev to a selected screen/desktop kdeinit5 crashes
<soee> same with drkonqi if i try to send report :)
<valorie> yikes
<soee> but i had no this problem on my laptop only here @work on my PC
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good mornign lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: cool :D you ?
<lordievader> Trying to wake up.
<soee> Yerba might help :)
<soee> hows the weather on the north ?
<lordievader> I got coffee next to me :P
<soee> :D
<lordievader> It's gray, but it shouldn't rain.
<soee> oh lucky you :|
<lordievader> Its wet there?
<soee> rainy here in Poland 
<lordievader> :(
<lordievader> But keep it, we don't want it :P
<soee> hehe :) Lord Stark would say... Winder is coming :)
<soee> *Winter
<valorie> sure is here
<valorie> no snow yet, just cold and wind
<apachelogger> I did not know he was a lord http://goo.gl/ypSbXK
<valorie> lol
<soee> :)
<Riddell> bon dia
<soee> i think the answer is: yo no hablo español
<Riddell> that's fine, I was speaking catalan
<Riddell> here in the independent state of catalunya we only speak catalan
<valorie> ....and english
<Riddell> well yes, when we let the tourists in there is a bit of that
<Antisound> morning folkz
<allee> Riddell: where's your scotish blood vanish? :-)
<Riddell> allee: it was spilt in the independence campaign so I drew four lines over my chest plate in blood and became catalunyan
<Riddell> hi Antisound 
<allee> we're living in interesting times! I'm really curious how the spanish goverment and the EU will handle it. There's so much stupid accumulated experience with independence via war, it was overdue that the world can learn how to do it properly, without hate and tons of blood. (A bit of vanshing scotish blood is okay ;-) )
<Riddell> the spanish government keep threatening to put the catalan president on trial for an illegal use of funds
<Riddell> which would be interesting if it happened
<Riddell> meanwhile the SNP, the party in power in scottish government, has trippled its membership and poll say it'll get 50 of the 60 scottish seats in the next UK elections next year
<allee> good news!  
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> anyone have any idea what to present in this ubuntu online summit plasma 5 presentation?
<Riddell> I can't get screenshare to work which rules out a lot of possibilities :(
<allee> Use a webcam to view your display (that can be turned to you when needed)?
<allee> Riddell: if there a FW5 ready KDE connect you could demo lot's of desktopo features &  impress everyone that does not know it
<Riddell> KF5 is the acronym
<Riddell> but I can't demo it without screenshare working :(
<allee> ^^ use a webcam to view your desktop (or you)
<Riddell> oh we have two scheduled for today?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: try screenshare with chrome?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have a session at uos today?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I did, when I clicked nothing happened
<shadeslayer> You probably have to hit allow or whatever
<Riddell> calling you to check
<Riddell> chat works and I can hear you
<Riddell> but no screenshare
<Riddell> meh
<soee> Riddell: what about http://www.teamviewer.com ?
<yofel> that would be kind of inconvenient if they're already using hangouts
<yofel> I wonder why screenshare wouldn't work though o.O
<Riddell> I could tell everyone to fire up an vnc viewer but it's too much hassle
<Riddell> so I guess I'll have to work out how to give an interesting talk without
<soee> Riddell: when  the talk is scheduled ?
<Riddell> 15:00UTC
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah it's weird
<bukai> Riddell: I have designed all the pages  , I am uploading it can you please check the design?/
<bukai> Riddell: *except the news page
<Riddell> bukai: to the same place?
<bukai> Riddell: Yes, but please wait. My internet connection is too slow, I will do it as soon as possible
<soee> @#kubuntu [12:42] <nagerst> where can i find qtcurve-qt5 for ubuntu?
<Riddell> soee: kde-style-qtcurve5 ?
<Riddell> bukai: do you know how to convert these static designs into wordpress pages?
<soee> Riddell: kde-style-qtcurve5 is available for trusty ?
<Riddell> oh I've no idea
<bukai> Riddell: No. Do I have to convert it all into wordpress pages?
<Riddell> bukai: somehow that'll have to happen yes
<bukai> Ok, I guess once I am totally done with it then should convert it. The basic design is done now just a lot of small animations and changes are left to be done, once that is completed I guess I will have time to convert it to WP 
<bukai> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop  plasma desktop is in vivid!
<soee> :O
<soee> so its time to move to vivid ? :)
<Riddell> well hang on, it's in, I've no idea if it works
<soee> :D
<yofel> I wouldn't recommend it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do? 
<yofel> Or well, at least my last test upgrade in a VM a couple days ago didn't end well
<soee> yofel: what went wrong ? also did you do upgrade from utopic with kde4 or plasma5 ?
<apachelogger> that's not gonna fly
<apachelogger> sgclark: I am not available at 16 UTC
<yofel> soee: tried both. In the end I never got sddm to work
<yofel> might've worked if I had tried lightdm
<soee> yofel: ah sddm is a different story, it never worked for me on my laptop (nvidia-prime)
<soee> worked some time here at work but stooped few days ago :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> no idea why but kdm has been installed and is ised now :) pure magic
<soee> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you available at 15 UTC to do a joint one?
<Riddell> else tell me what to say about kubuntu ci
<apachelogger> I have to be out the door by 15:30, so maybe
<apachelogger> alas, I have no voip setup anyway, so meh
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's nothing that really needs saying
<apachelogger> blog post coming up
<Riddell> ok so I'll describe it in my talk
<apachelogger> you can just say it's very cool and going to revolutionize the way we do packaging ^^
<Riddell> mhall119: can you cancel the  Not Attending Kubuntu Continuous Packaging with Jenkins CI talk and somehow merge it into the  Kubuntu Plasma5 Preview talk?
<bukai> Riddell: My net is too slow , can I upload the code around 4 pm your time ?
<Riddell> sure
<Antisound> Riddell: you still have no clue what it's all about the plasma-desktop error for 15.04?
<Riddell> Antisound: what error?
<Antisound> that it is not going into the archive?
<Antisound> if you can call it an "error"
<Riddell> oh, it's just gone into the archive
<Antisound> ah. ok
<Riddell> so it's quite possible that tomorrow's images will have plasma 5 on them
<Antisound> nice
<Riddell> but then they might not have any way to log into it since sddm isn't in the archive
<Antisound> oh
<Antisound> k
<Antisound> where's sddm ;-)
<Antisound> bad sddm
 * Antisound slaps sddm
<Antisound> hehe
<Riddell> it's in New queue where every new package waits until an archive admin reviews and lets it into the archive
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> it has to pass the doorman ;)
<Antisound> i've way less bugs in 5.1.1 than in 5.1.0
<Antisound> first of all with kwin
<Antisound> it's really fluently
<soee> i can confirm what Antisound says :)
<Antisound> hi soee :)
<soee> hi Antisound
<Antisound> all fine?
<soee> as always :)
<Antisound> nice
<soee> what is package: whoopsie
<yofel> automated crash reporting
<soee> ah, just wound a nice cmd: apt-cache show whoopsie
<soee> so we have this whoopsie and drkonqi ?
<BluesKaj> it would be nice to be able to run different wallpapers for different VDs on plasma 5
<BluesKaj> probly too early days tho
<soee> BluesKaj: is there such bug/feature request raport ?
<BluesKaj> soee, dunno , I haven't checked 
<soee> i hope than Ivan will finish the activities in for 5.2.0
 * Antisound is going to try 0ad 0.0.17 now
<Antisound> laters
<yofel> soee: whoopsie is the thing that sends reports to error.ubuntu.com
<yofel> *errors
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark
<Antisound> sgclark: morning
<Riddell> sgclark: can you kill off the ci session and add some ci to the description of the plasma 5 session?
<BluesKaj> searched launchpad for virtual desktop/wallpaper related bugs, but didn't find anything topical, so I guess patience is the word for this annoyance :)
<BluesKaj> for plasma 5
<sgclark> Riddell: unfortunately I was not able to do much of anything as track lead and got help from jose. I will not be doing that again. I will email to try and get help.
<jose> sgclark, Riddell what's up?
<sgclark> oooh yay jose
<jose> :P
<jose> quick, before I leave for uni
<Riddell> jose: can you kill off the session we have on ci
<sgclark> jose: an you kill off the ci session and add some ci to the description of the plasma 5 session?
<Riddell> jose: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22371/devops-1411-kubuntu-continuous-integration/
<jose> Riddell: what should I add?
<Riddell> jose: and add to this one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/ that we'll be talking about continuous-integration
<sgclark> jose: nothing technical, just a briefing on our ci 
<jose> cool
<Riddell> jose: when the time comes how do I get the link to the hangout?
<jose> Riddell, sgclark: you can change the blueprint description to change the description in summit, I cannot do that for ya
<jose> Riddell: you have to manually start a hangout on air yourself, and then put the links in summit
<Riddell> jose: how do I manually start a hangout?
<jose> Riddell: plus.google.com, you change from Home to Hangouts at the top left, then click 'Start Hangout on Air'
<Riddell> and where do I put the links in summit?
<jose> Riddell: you should be able to get an embed link
<jose> lemme get the link for ya
<jose> Riddell: you should be able to change hangout details here
<jose> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/hangout/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<jose> Riddell: please mark yourself as attending the session and I'll change permissions for you
<Riddell> done
<jose> Riddell: don't see yourself as attending at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<sgclark> Riddell: jose I updated our blueprint
<jose> sgclark: cool, the LP sync should catch up before the session
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: will you present a section on activities?
<Riddell> sgclark: will you present a section on something? getting into kubuntu would be cool
<sgclark> ok
<jose> Riddell: have to leave in 2m, please mark yourself as attending on the session
<sgclark> with that said I have to get ready
<Riddell> jose: I'm subscribed https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-next/+spec/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-
<Riddell> what else do I need to do?
<jose> Riddell: on the meeting itself, summit
<jose> things do not get passed on instantly, so I need you to go to the meeting I linked before and mark yourself as attending
<jose> there's a button that says 'attend this meeting;
<Riddell> I've clicked register at https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1411/+attend
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi
<Sick_Rimmit> Sorry folks just back from lunch, 
<jose> Riddell: summit
<jose> not launchpad
<jose> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/attend_meeting/22363/
<jose> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> says "You are not registered as attending." "You can register your attendance in Launchpad. If you have recently done so, wait a few minutes and reload this page."
<jose> wat
<jose> urgh
<jose> I'll have to check from uni
<jose> gtg
<Riddell> with a link to https://launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1411/+attend
<Riddell> ok thanks jose 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Just checking the schedule
<Riddell> jose: ok now registered as attending http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha OK, I think I see where we are now
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: so are you able to join and say your piece in an hour?
<mhall119> Riddell: I've set you as required for that meeting, which should give you permissions to set the youtube and hangout URLs
<Riddell> lovely, I think I just set them at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<mhall119> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions has instructions for adding those URLs to Summit
<mhall119> ah, yes, i see it now,
<mhall119> Riddell: so are you all setnow?
<Sick_Rimmit> No preparation, no screen shots, no idea how and what we're doing this with...
<Sick_Rimmit> No idea how long, so lets so no more than 10 mintes
<Sick_Rimmit> Sure I'd be glad to :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> So my thinking, is to Do a screenshare and talk about how I use Activites on a Daily basis. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Do you want me to try this in PLasma ? 
<Sick_Rimmit> I don't have a work activities seton my Plasma Tech preview VM
<Sick_Rimmit> Or perhaps you just want me to talk about it ?
<Riddell> mhall119: yes I think so
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I can't get screenshare to work, if you can then great
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yep, can I use Stand Utopic 14.10, or do you really need me to do it on Plasma 5, Less work for me on my daily desktop :-)
<Riddell> do whatever is less work
<sgclark> I tried to but my laptop is not behaving. I think it is dying, :(
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, that's cool, and I am all set..
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: can you join to test? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOO_ULR9N-OTs-UJRuqEyhrqRSdQKDwabyeIHQJy728yockg?authuser=0&hl=en
<Riddell> sgclark: ↑ ?
<sgclark> ack give me a sec, just got out of shower lol
<Sick_Rimmit> 2 mins I try
<Riddell> golly 5 viewers already and it's not even broadcasting
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Can you invite via G+. I can't Cut Paste link from VM to Windows
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: sent
<Riddell> hmm, who is alket?
<alket-w> it was me , i was just curious, now im out
<Riddell> oh there you are :)
<Riddell> and claydoh sneaked in too
<alket-w> i thought it was q&a session or something
<Riddell> yeah it will be
<Riddell> so all welcome I guess
<alket-w> thanks
<claydoh> ya Riddell but i have to run, might not make it back in time
<Riddell> viewing url is at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<Riddell> sgclark: dressed yet?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I am as ready as I am going to get 
<sgclark> Riddell: need link again
<alket-w> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22363/community-1411-showoff-kubuntu-plasma-/
<sgclark> think I need to g+ link, or if you could invite me Riddell
<Riddell> sgclark: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOO_ULR9N-OTs-UJRuqEyhrqRSdQKDwabyeIHQJy728yockg?authuser=0&hl=en
<Riddell> invited
<Riddell> ooh 11 viewers
<jmux> Riddell: I just told 4 of my collegues ;-)
<Riddell> ooh golly
<Riddell> sgclark: nudge!
<sgclark> I can't seem to join, I got no invite
<Riddell> sgclark: follow the link?
<Riddell> sgclark: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOO_ULR9N-OTs-UJRuqEyhrqRSdQKDwabyeIHQJy728yockg?authuser=0&hl=en
<sgclark> what link?
<yofel> I see konqi \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think u might want to mute yourself, lots of noise
<lordievader> Whoo show off plasma :D
<Riddell> I did
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, much better thx ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: want to join in for CI?
<apachelogger> Riddell: half way out the door already, I have confidence in your ability to explain it :)
<soee> BluesKaj: nice talk about activities atm
<BluesKaj> hmm, the audio quality is terrible here
<soee> take a look @stream :)
<soee> ah so you watching ?
<BluesKaj> yeah I was 
<soee> there was a problem for a moment but ow its ok
<soee> and the only issue in Plasma5 is missing shortcuts to switch activities :)
<BluesKaj> yeah audio seems better, but i don't need activities, really
<BluesKaj> Jonathan Riddell's audio is very choppy here
<sgclark> sorry about my mic
<Riddell> well I think me and rick had the choppy audio
<Riddell> great, thanks much sgclark 
<lordievader> :D
<lordievader> It was lovely.
<sgclark> Riddell: np, guess I need to get a new mic. 
<sgclark> otherwise I think it went well
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get my email about 4.14.3?
<Riddell> I wonder why hangout invites don't work, that happened in the sessions we did with rick earlier too
<Riddell> yes I did, yet to read it though, let me look now
<sgclark> yeah that is wierd
<sgclark> brb switching to my desktop
<BluesKaj> I was going to join the video, but wife insisted I don't since I just got up and need to shave etc :)
<Riddell> oh I really don't think anyone is that superficial around here
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-Launches-Massive-Linux-Driver-Update-464935.shtml
<BluesKaj> hehe, well you don't know wifey :(
<Riddell> well except sgclark who had a shower and spent an hour preening herself before the show :)
<soee> beta drivers wont land in xorg-edgers ppa right ?
<Riddell> I've no idea about x stuff
<BluesKaj> actually I meant to do { :) }7
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, I'm afraid I'm not too sure on the issue you had with 4.14.3 packaging
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I think it is a bug with pull-lp-source
<BluesKaj> heh, the 340 nvidia driver on windows was awful, now they want us to try a more unstable
<BluesKaj> version
<sgclark> but anyway, it has to be done by hand I think, but I am taking the weekend off, really, I am.. lol
<Riddell> sgclark: it may be, or it may be that there's no 4.14.3 in vivid but I'm not sure
<sgclark> right it is not
<sgclark> it has not been done yet
<Riddell> no and it won't be
<sgclark> right, utopic only right?
<Riddell> but I don't know if that affects the kubuntu-initial-upload script
<sgclark> and applications will be vivid
<Riddell> yes 4.14.3 should be utopic updates ppa
<BluesKaj> soee, wonder whether that new driver will run my entry level nvidia 8400gs card
<Riddell> and kde applications 14.12 beta should be vivid
<sgclark> yeah I tired the script in utopic chroot and same failure
<sgclark> that is what I figured
<Riddell> I think kde applications 14.12 beta is the priority
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> but we need to think a bit about how to do it
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> got merges too, ugh lol
<soee> BluesKaj: we will know soon :D
<Riddell> we want to have the packaging in debian git
<Riddell> but where in debian git I don't know
<Riddell> needs talking to debian people
<Riddell> then branching the debian packaging from kde-sc/kmyapp to kde-applications/kmyapp
<Riddell> or cloning may be the better term
<Riddell> then branching into kubuntu_vivid_archive
<Riddell> then merging in any kubuntu delta
<sgclark> that sounds like a solid plan to me
<Riddell> if it's a KF5 app update to pkg-kde-tools 3
<BluesKaj> soee, maybe I'll switch to windows on the desktop pc to see if there's an nvidia update/upgrade waiting 
<Riddell> maybe take the opportunity to review the copyright files and whatnot
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, it will likely need alot of review
<sgclark> definately will not be an overnight project lol
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: I finally uploaded the code :)
<Riddell> ooh
<bukai> Please let me know if something is to be altered 
<Riddell> new bling up at http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok !
<Riddell> bukai: I'm liking the look of http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/download.html but where's info on 14.10 and 14.10 Plasma 5?
<bukai> Downloads tab is incomplete, I am trying to create a text slider for it
<bukai> Riddell: or should i just post it one below the other?
<sgclark> bukai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8948144/
<Riddell> bukai: whatever is easiest/looks the best :)
<sgclark> looks good though, great work bukai
<bukai> sgclark: Thanks :)
<Riddell> I'm not sure if all the pages need the news/feature tour etc blocks
<Riddell> better to keep it simple and only have the page content I'd think
<bukai> Riddell: Ok. Actually kubuntu.org had the news in every page hence I thought it was needed
<bukai> Riddell: But if we remove tour and news both then the pages will look too empty.
<Riddell> bukai: keep the news and remove tour then?
<bukai> Ok.
<bukai> sgclark: will that look better ? I removed the horizontal scrolling 
<sgclark> bukai: that link just sent me to our g+ updates.
<sgclark> bukai: but yeah removing the horizontal scroll will be good
<_Groo_> any news on the 14.12 backport? :)
<_Groo_> any scary  ppa i could try/test/break/scream/curse
<Riddell> 14.12 doesn't have any packaging never mind a backport
<_Groo_> its a big blob?
<_Groo_> can you point me to the kde git entry?
<_Groo_> kde git repo
<_Groo_> kde git master?
<_Groo_> kde git huuu... tree?
<_Groo_> trunk?
<Riddell> projects.kde.org
<_Groo_> i know that
<_Groo_> the actual tree
<Riddell> git://anongit.kde.org/
<bukai> sgclark: http://gplusapi.appspot.com/ will this widget look better? but it needs an API ID which I do not have
<yofel> _Groo_: you would need a bunch of repositories http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/14.11.90/src/
<sgclark> bukai: yeah it does, think the owner of kubuntu G+ has to create that API key though :(
<sgclark> maybe Riddell can get that person to create one?
<bukai> Riddell: can you create an API key for the G+ profile?
<sgclark> I don't either of us can, we don't own it. I will send a message to the owner
<_Groo_> ahh nice, lots of little packages to build/create :D
<_Groo_> ill pick a few next week
<_Groo_> im busy with WoD this weekend
<_Groo_> gotta lvl up my beloved lock
<sgclark> _Groo_: we have to merge with debian as well, gonna be much more complicated
<yofel> sgclark: where are you putting the applications, in kde-applications/ ?
<_Groo_> sgclark: i know, its for personal use
<sgclark> yofel: in git repos that have not been created yet
<yofel> k
<_Groo_> sgclark: i know this is a much bigger work/confluence/planning
<sgclark> _Groo_: ah ok :)
<_Groo_> thats why all my personal packages have ~padoka in them, easier to bulk remove if needed
<sgclark> we will start by merging debian into said repo than put our necessary remaining changes and review cleanup copyright etc, then finally into unstable
<yofel> sgclark: so nothing planned yet where they'll end up in debian git?
<sgclark> yofel: then branching the debian packaging from kde-sc/kmyapp to kde-applications/kmyapp
<sgclark> is the plan
<yofel> ok, sounds good
<sgclark> need to work with debian to get the ball rolling though
<sgclark> _Groo_: hehe I used to play WoW oh so many years ago
<sgclark> no time anymore :( was fun though
<apachelogger> wow is tha crap I say
<_Groo_> sgclark: oh i have time between 0 and 6 am before going to work at 7 am
<sgclark> hehe
<_Groo_> apachelogger: says the noob ally mage with no enchants or gems
<apachelogger> <- never played wow
<sgclark> lol
<_Groo_> apachelogger: exactly, i just offended you deeply
<yofel> wizards don't need to play wow :P
<_Groo_> sgclark: <- he got it
<apachelogger> I rather dislike the concept of playing on a treadmill
<_Groo_> apachelogger: treadmill?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: do you not have to get ever higher tiers of equipment in order to compete in ever so new content?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: tell me ONE game that is not based on leveling?
<apachelogger> (that incidentially is also be why pvp in mmorpgs is screwed beyond compare ;))
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I am not talking about leveling, I am talking about gear
<apachelogger> although I also find the concept of leveling offending
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you have 2 lvling systems in wow
<apachelogger> it's the cheapest of timegate mechanics in all the game industry
<_Groo_> apachelogger: 1 is the lvls itself, more of a nice ride around new lore and zones
<sgclark> apachelogger: agree
<_Groo_> apachelogger: 2 is the "shit got serious", which is the gear itself, dungeons, raids, etc
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yeah, the second kind is balls
<apachelogger> the first one is slightly meh
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and yeah, wow is all about that, you even have garrisons (think the sims meets clash of clans on steroids), pets (pokemon anyone) and beyond
<_Groo_> number 2 is were i get all my fun, raiding or battleground with my fellow guildies
<_Groo_> THATS wow... social interaction with entrails, blood and cursing
<apachelogger> I will wager that you have fun with your guildies and not the game
<_Groo_> if you are horde :) if you are ally its about butterflies and running away from hordies
<sgclark> that was it for me was the friends I made, not so much the game
<sgclark> I am still friends with said folks to this day even though I don't play
<_Groo_> apachelogger: exactly, the game is just an awesome glue... but now you can have fun in the "dead moments" with garrisons, pet battles, Looking for raid/dungeons, solo pvpving with pve bosses (fighting club) and so much more
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> second life does that too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hu... did you just compare wow with second life? where do you live again?
<apachelogger> and in second life you can actually make lodsa money instead of spending it :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: always trolling
<sgclark> hmm I have not checked second life in awhile, that still going strong?
<_Groo_> sgclark: apachelogger is a 90s child, he probably still have a BBS at home somewhere and a typewriter
<apachelogger> I am dead serious
<sgclark> _Groo_: lol you don't seem to know how old I am 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: get the started edition, play for free for 30 days, and then tell me if its the same, no strings attached :)
<_Groo_> sgclark: im prolly older that you 2 farts
<_Groo_> then
<apachelogger> I could buy guildwars2, play it free for forever
<_Groo_> starter edition doesnt need any payment, is free to play
<_Groo_> to get a taste of the drug
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> second life is free by default
<_Groo_> good way to test wine + nine too
<sgclark> SWTOR is free, just can't get it to run well in Linux :(
<apachelogger> sgclark: if you actually want to play anything but the story it's not really free, then again everything but the story is terribad anyway :O
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> story is fun, but yeah I lose interest after that
<_Groo_> its a game, matter of taste, i like it :) 
<Riddell> any git experts know how I can move kde-sc/kolf over to kde-applications/kolf ?
<Riddell> I suppose I could just cp the files on git.debian.org but somehow that feels like cheating
<apachelogger> Riddell: copy the directory on git.debian
<apachelogger> the directories are actually bare clones of themselves, so copying the dir about is in fact the most appropriate thing to do
<apachelogger> Riddell: do remember that gwenview, konsole, kate and libkdeedu have kubuntu_unstable branches btw
<apachelogger> konsole is mostly pointless though because it primarily focuses utopic
<sgclark> ack anyone have bukai email address? I was able to create an API key 
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> sgclark:  subho020m@gmail. com 
<Riddell> apachelogger: thanks
<sgclark> thanks!
<sgclark> ok am off to prepare for my Loco UOS
<sgclark> muted lol
<Riddell> have fun sgclark 
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> first kde-application repository, please check I'm doing it right http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/?q=kolf
<Riddell> I also updated https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<apachelogger> looks ok
<Riddell> go go ninjas!
<apachelogger> Riddell: try to branch kubuntu_unstable and push it though
<Riddell> !ninjas | kde applications 14.12 beta
<ubottu> kde applications 14.12 beta: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, sgclark
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll forget when I deploy the new jobs to CI and everything will explode xD
<Riddell> apachelogger: branch from kubuntu_vivid_archive ?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, kde-applications is where we put all the new repos?
<Riddell> for kde-applications tars hopefully
<Riddell> but I've not confirmed it with debian
<Riddell> sune did say that's what he wanted
<apachelogger> yeah, I do wonder if the old things in kde-sc/extras should go away though, otherwise there's two remotes of the same thing, which is a tad weird IMO
<BluesKaj> will akonadi-fake be ported kubuntu/kde/plasma 5 anytime soon? I see it's available for arch users
<BluesKaj> i have all akonadi related stuff running for no reason and I'd like to either have a method of auto killing it or removing them altogether if possible
<soee__> BluesKaj: did you tried this nvidia drivers on windows ? i think beta are not available in updates by default
<BluesKaj> soee__, no I didn't since they weren't available in the nvidia update gui 
<soee__> ok
<BluesKaj> installed the 340 driver on W7 and seems to be ok now
<BluesKaj> think I'll stick with it for now
<soee__> ah ok im on 343.22 here
<soee> do you remember the bug with 3 default wallpapers thumbs in plasma5 ?
<soee> it seems it was fixed in Plasma 5.1.1 so i wonder if it is still opened
<BluesKaj> well, that's it for the day....laters
<valorie> user reports: I can only add the ppa:neon/ppa. When I add the neon/kf5, it says "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:neon/kf5'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct."
<valorie> should not the neon/ppa be killed too?
<valorie> not sure where to report this -- if no response here, I'll write to ML
<my_names_dave> can we get cdrtools in the kubuntu repos please. k3b fails at 99% when burning blurays due to some (already documented) problem with growisof. installing cdrtools fixes this, albeit with manual selection at burn time. 
<valorie> my_names_dave: a new release of k3b will be released very soon
<valorie> !info cdrtools
<ubottu> Package cdrtools does not exist in utopic
<valorie> where did you get the cdrtools package you are using?
<my_names_dave> the fix was actually documented on a kde forum thread. I had to compile to cdrtools from source from its website. 
<valorie> the KDE Gardening team took up k3b and found and got fixed a lot of bugs, and made a release
<valorie> k3b is looking for a maintainer
<valorie> are you interested?
<valorie> it sounds like you know a lot of the skills needed to do that
<valorie> that said, options are always good
<valorie> you can file a 'needs packaging' bug on launchpad
<valorie> file two: one for k3b, and one for cdrtools
<valorie> that would be optimal
<my_names_dave> bug report goes back to 2011 on this! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/788322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788322 in k3b (Ubuntu) "input output error when burning blu-ray discs (bd-r)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rww> my understanding is that cdrtools is considered not distributable by Debian.
<valorie> ah
<rww> uses two incompatible licenses, details are at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cdrtools#License_.28in.29compatibility_controversy
<valorie> well then, it is unlikely to get into the archive
<valorie> my_names_dave: I explained the situation of k3b in KDE
<rww> (upstream disagrees, but upstream's behavior on mailing lists is... interesting)
<valorie> I don't know when we will package and release it, but filing a "needs packaging" bug will get some attention
<my_names_dave> what a mess basically.
<valorie> we want the new nifty stuff for vivid, and probably will backport to utopic
<valorie> and perhaps 14.04 as well
<valorie> progress can be messy
<valorie> we're doing a lot of new stuff right now
<valorie> while keeping the stable, stable
<valorie> all help is welcome
<my_names_dave> can something be put into the 'known issues' section about this? and the solution? actually, does kubuntu ship k3b as the default burner, i can't eremember.
<valorie> yes
<my_names_dave> this needs to go in the known issues and stay there then. this is a big problem, as blu ray devices are very cheap now, and are very good for backing up due to the large disc sizes. having a 30min burn fail at 99% is v.annoying, and the discs are expensive too.
<valorie> my_names_dave: please write to Kubuntu-devel and ask that either this be put in the known issues, or fixed NOW
<valorie> well, perhaps more politely than that
<valorie> irc is not the best medium for this, esp. on Friday night
<valorie> some devels will not read again until Mon. morning euro-time
<valorie> everyone reads the ML
<my_names_dave> i'll do it tomorrow. this must be a problem in all kde distros though, which makes me wonder whether k3b should be patched throw up a warning box on first use to advise of the problem.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-15
<soee> hey
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> the 346 beta drivers yesterday landed in xorg-edgers ppa, and i must say in-game they gave a huge performance boost
<soee> on previous version when smoke or fog was rendered fps droped very low, now when locked at 60 fps all works smooth :)
<soee> best version so far :)
<BluesKaj> oh really..hmm wonder if I should install it on wife's pc ...my desktop doesn't need a fancy driver since it's mainly a media server connected to the audio and videp s0ystem
<BluesKaj> err video system
<BluesKaj> wife plays Lord of the Rings online on windows, wonder if the windows driver is up to the task
<soee> for Windows probably there wont be much difference
<BluesKaj> due to direct X settings etc
<BluesKaj> ok I'll try the xorg-edgers ppa on the media server, it's running 14.10 still with plasma 4 
<soee> BluesKaj: one of the changes is to stream videos from webbrowsers through GPU, so i think its worth trying on linux
<soee> im on 14.10 with Plasma5
<BluesKaj> ok cool 
<soee> i had to first remove 343 to be able to install 346
<BluesKaj> I still run the 331
<BluesKaj> ok, bbiab
<kfunk> project neon / plasma5 issue: "Power Management  Service" is not running when clicking on "Power Management" in settings -- what's wrong?
<kfunk> the service appears to be running according to "Startup and Shutdown" 
<kfunk> one issue I'm experiencing is that the screen isn't locked after resume. I guess that's related
<kfunk> Riddell: apachelogger ^
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> Riddell: Can you please check the downloads page once . I have Implemented the slider thing. Please let me know if it's ok then i shall do It for the remaining 2
<bukai> sgclark: Did you hear from the G+ account owner?
<yofel> bukai: she should've sent you the key to your mail address
<bukai> yofel: I did not get any mail from her
<bukai> yofel: I just checked it again, there is no such mail :(
<yofel> hm
<yofel> bukai: that's all I saw wrt that: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t17:04
<bukai> yofel: thanks.
<kfunk> Riddell: apachelogger: is that supposed to work? lock on resume?
<sgclark> bukai: API key sent, no idea why I would go to spam..
<bukai> sgclark: please have a look at http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/download.html 
<bukai> is the   design for download ok?
<bukai> then i will add the other 2
<yofel> bukai: how would that look like for 2 Releases? (Now we have only one, but usually it's LTSR + STSR)
<sgclark> bukai: yeah make sure all our releases are there. and even up the bottom even if there is whitespace
<bukai> yes you can slide through
<sgclark> oh I see
<bukai> i guess it would look better than stacking it up
<sgclark> and if one has no javascript there is a link to point them to the downloads?
<bukai> I guess all the links work fine without any javaScript as far as have checked
<sgclark> cool
<sgclark> proceed then :)
<yofel> the sliders are not very obvious IMO (I didn't realize there were any at first), but in general it looks good
<sgclark> yeah same here yofel
 * yofel off
<bukai> sgclark: then that's not good, should I change the color of the arrow or do you have any suggestions?
<sgclark> bukai: hmm, maybe labels? tho that could look clunky, try to darken the arrows first
<bukai> I tried to put the arrows out of the main text div but it looked ugly, I will try darkening it first
<bukai> sgclark: ^^
<sgclark> sounds good
<bukai> sgclark: please check ,http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/download.html
<sgclark> bukai: hmm looks the same
<bukai> Its not dark?
<sgclark> bukai: well a shade darker, but not even for my blind eyes to tell. maybe make the actual arrow black?
<sgclark> s/even/enough/
<bukai> http://wstaw.org/w/32Tq/ Is this is not how it looks?
<sgclark> bukai: ahh nope. that looks lovely
<sgclark> ne sec
<sgclark> bukai: err my bad, still early, cleared cache and it is right, approved!
<bukai> sgclark: thanks :)
<bukai> sgclark: do yooou have anu suggestion for the footer?
<bukai> *you
<bukai> *any
<sgclark> bukai: hmm, I will have to think on that, sure I can come up  with something. I will get back to you. gotta afk a few
<sgclark> bukai: for now start with copyright and a mini sitemap to the major pages.
<bukai> Sitemap as in the xml file?   
<bukai> sgclark: ^^
<soee_> bukai: ping
<bukai> soee_: pong
<soee_> bukai: you are using Twitter Bootstrap on the page right ?
<bukai> soee_: yes
<soee_> than in your styles.css you have normalize.css used but you dont have to, TB already using it
<soee_> are you using less/sass for TB ?
<bukai> soee_: no, not using less
<soee_> bukai: next styles liek button.solid-color are your own ?
<bukai> soee_: my own as in?
<soee_> theh classes you defined right ?
<bukai> yes
<soee_> please dont :D
<bukai> soee_: why?
<soee_> if you are using Twitter Bootstrap you have it all already, ready to be used ! : )
<soee_> so for example link as button: <a href="" class="btn btn-primary btn-lg"></a>
<soee_> for a button with with primary color, large size :)
<bukai> Ah! I was not aware of it! :( That surely saves a lot of work!
<soee_> whats more i suggest to use sass or less files and compile style
<soee_> than you can adjust colors, paddings, font-seizes etc. etc. 
<soee_> from one file with varaibles
<soee_> bukai: you have a lot of components ready to use by default: http://getbootstrap.com/components/
<soee_> but well, for now you can leave colors customization etc. and just prepare structure
<soee_> compatible with TB
<soee_> styles can be adjust at the very end
<soee_> its just a amatter of modyifing one file with variables
<bukai> Ok, I shall do it. Btw I have not used sass or less before , so I have to check it out first i guess.
<soee_> bukai: there are some apps to compile such files
<soee_> or you can do it from cli, after sass is installed
<soee_> you can tell sass to watch files and if you do any change it will automatically compile it
<bukai>  soee_: ok, but I also have to convert the entire thing into a wordpress theme. How do I do it?
<soee_> for the menu you can use component: navbar
<soee_> bukai: not usre, im not working with wordpress
<soee_> but i suggest first finish theme, so its 100% ready
<bukai> ok
<soee_> than we can thing about cutting it into WP 
<soee_> *think
<bukai> ok,  will using component like navbar change the styleee?
<bukai> *style
<soee_> yes, but as i said you can adjust them all later by modyfing sass/less varaibles
<bukai> ok.
<soee_> bukai: also you are using bootstrap 3.1.1
<soee_> download 3.3.1
<bukai> soee_: ok, will do it right away. btw is the general design ok?
<soee_> the whole page ?
<bukai> yes
<soee_> ell hard to say, im not sure what are teh requirements, what Riddell and others want
<bukai> no how is the look and feel of the page? 
<bukai> is that ok?
<soee_> the first step should be to write down sitemap, so you know what are main pages, what subpages will exist etc. than i would think how to make such a structure friendly
<soee_> paralax websites are now common thing
<bukai> I was planning to do it on the alternate blocks
<bukai> but then again Riddell asked me to minimize the use of javascript
<bukai> soee_: ^^
<soee_> yah :) disign similiar to waht you want i think http://newthemes.themeple.co/solveto/
<soee_> other example: http://bitpublimedia.ro/themeforest/crystal-wp/
<bukai> no, I don't plan to that
<bukai> soee: what i have how is I alternated the background colour, but what I want is is one there will be an image in the background with paralaxing and the next plain backgroung
 * bukai leaves
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-16
<valorie> I guess neon was recommended still in https://community.kde.org/Plasma/InstallingNext#Kubuntu
<valorie> fixx0red
<sgclark> valorie: yeah I am thinking the wiki needs another close look at, we have had many changes recently
<valorie> this is in the Plasma section; I didn't know about the above page
<valorie> i guess I should poke about some
<sgclark> valorie: thank you, and yes you are absolutely right networking truty -> utopic without plasma5 should work. I was under the impression it was plasma5 issue.
<valorie> after I got p5 installed I had a widget and everything worked again
<valorie> so something is wonky in the upgrade process for some of us....
<sgclark> I have done the upgrade path trusty -> utopic kde4 and did not have that issue. So I wonder. Is there a bug report?
<valorie> nt the guy in #kubuntu now though
<valorie> I'm sure I did
<valorie> and reported it to the ML
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I will try and investigate further Monday. I am taking tomorrow to relax!!! 
<valorie> good deal!
<valorie> I'm going to meet up with my daughter tomorrow so I won't be around either
<sgclark> How is she? I hope she is doing better
<valorie> sgclark: I slept on their couch Tue & Wed so I could staff the KDE booth at USENIX Wed & Thur
<valorie> she's back to work and doing better
<valorie> it is a felony 
<valorie> ! for her to drive for six months though
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> so she's bussing it for awhile
<valorie> ha, ubottu, you cutie
<valorie> I did a search of the kde wikis and fixed all the newer refs to neon
<valorie> and put a note at the top of the techbase neon page
<valorie> hopefully this will stop people bugging us about it
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tazz> morning
<Riddelll> wow there's a catalan remix of kubuntu http://ftp.caliu.cat/pub/distribucions/ubuntu-cat/
<Mamarok> cool :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-09
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/issues/1
<ahoneybun> :_
<ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> ahoneybun: why github??????????? I hate it more every day
<ahoneybun> valorie: because that's where I put it?
<valorie> why not git on launchpad at least?
<valorie> I mean, I know lp is a pain
<valorie> but 
<valorie> github is a closed-source business
<ahoneybun> why is it such a huge deal?
<ahoneybun> it works fine
<ahoneybun> it is on lp, I just need to update it
<valorie> well, github isn't Free
<valorie> not a huge deal
<valorie> but .....
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nluxton> Hi there - is there a Kubuntu repo browser I can use to look at commit logs and trees?
<nluxton> Trying to determine if a particular commit from upstream KDE has been merged already before trying to figure out how/when to get it merged
<yofel> nluxton: that depends on the package.. a couple extra packages are in bzr on launchpad owned by ~kubuntu-packagers. KDE applications, plasma and frameworks are in the kubuntu_${release}_archive branch in debian git
<yofel> you'll want to look for debian/patches/ folders in the tree
<yofel> nluxton: if you run apt-cache showsrc $source, you should see a Vcs-Browser field that should point you to the right location
<nluxton> yofel: that's really helpful, thank you!
<nluxton> OK, so it looks like this particular fix hasn't been merged yet. Is there a way I can find out if/when this will be merged into the current release as an update?
<nluxton> I guess I should ask the package maintainer?
<nluxton> (the next question, then, would be how I get an email address for said package maintainer :) )
<yofel> nluxton: it would help to know what the package in question is..
<yofel> if the package has bugfix releases, you will likely get the fix with that. Otherwise it's up to the maintainer
<nluxton> Sorry, it's plasma-workspace
<nluxton> I'm pretty much completely new to the way this all works (in terms of process etc)
<nluxton> OK, so I could check if the upstream package is set to release a bugfix release?
<yofel> right, so bugfix release it is if the version of plasma is still getting those, otherwise an SRU is in order
<nluxton> the patch seems to have been applied 4 weeks ago, and the last tag was 5 weeks ago. Sorry, what's an SRU?
<yofel> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> is that about plasma 5.4 ?
<yofel> regarding the maintainer for plasma-workspace, that's us, so you're at the right place (if IRC is unresponsive feel free to mail kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
<nluxton> Yeah, 5.4
<nluxton> OK awesome
<nluxton> Essentially this commit introduced a bug (https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=2870b5e69bf892c3d08df2d8ee11491542e0d796) and this commit fixes it (https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-workspace.git&a=commit&h=f869daca8244131f6b452e2c15b4dee5903ff768)
<nluxton> It breaks my environment which sucks and I have applied the patch manually at the moment to get it working, but would like to know if/when this update will make it into Kubuntu 15.10 updates
<yofel> right, so that's part of 5.4.3, which is on our todo list. As we're overloaded as usual I would say that'll take 2-3 weeks to end up in -updates
<nluxton> OK cool
<nluxton> Is there anything I could do to help? Not necessarily with this specific issue, but in general, to help with the overloaded-ness
<nluxton> (I realise that's quite a broad question...!)
<yofel> nluxton: plenty! The more readable todo list is at https://trello.com/b/lAVvKdKF/16-04
<yofel> best look for an area that you would find fun to work on, then we can see what's to be done and who you should talk to
<nluxton> I guess the websites interest me but also packaging (interests me because I know very little about how it's done / what's involved)
<nluxton> I've been interested in contributing somehow for a long time but have been reticent, mostly because I don't really know anything about how any of the process works, etc
<nluxton> The "getting started" part of it feels a bit overwhelming
<nluxton> I can also do some sysadmin stuff - I am a "devops" (is that still a word?) and a lot of what I do at work is both managing server infrastructure and doing things like configuring CI servers, issue trackers, code review tools and so on
<yofel> right, best stay around in here to see what's going on, then you'll get a feeling what we're doing. For the website you'll want to talk to ovidiu-florin, packaging would be me and sgclark
<yofel> we have a "devop" person in my office here, so it seems so ^^
<nluxton> Haha
<yofel> talking about CI, we do have our own one for packaging, but that's currently moving so we'll need to set up our own one, every help with that would be appreciated
<nluxton> OK
<nluxton> I'm not claiming to be an expert, but I do have a bit of experience, so anything I can help with, I'd be glad to
<yofel> well, no need to be one. We have people here that started packaging with no packaging experience at all, same in other fields. 
<yofel> Most important thing is that you find something that you enjoy working on
<nluxton> :)
<nluxton> I guess it would be a good idea to look at the mailing list
<yofel> right, also make sure to subscribe to it if you plan to stay around (otherwise your mails will end up in the moderation queue, which will add delay)
<nluxton> OK I'll do that
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: you coming to https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2015/11/Munich or too short notice?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nluxton> Does anybody know if the "Log notification to file" feature in KDE is broken at the moment? It doesn't seem to work for me. I'm trying to get KDE connect notifications to be logged to a file to display them in my dzen2 bar
<clivejo> yofel: ping
 * yofel listens to the echo....
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> ximion: coming to munich?
<clivejo> I would like to stage frameworks for xenial, is that ok?
<yofel> uhm, well, you can try. But make sure you don't push as I'm not sure what the old tooling does when branches are missing
<ximion> yofel: would be nice, but I have to hold a seminar at that very weekend (yes, university is taking weekends now too!)
<yofel> eeeeeeh?
<yofel> bummer
 * ximion currently thinks about attending FOSDEM - still enough time to plan for that ^^
<clivejo> yofel: you seem to have created new kubuntu_xenial_archive branches already?
<yofel> riight..
<yofel> clivejo: I created the ones I needed. probably some missing
<clivejo> how so?
<yofel> well, when I fixed the autopkgtests, I only pushed the branches that actually had commits
<clivejo> so like http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/extra-cmake-modules.git/ it doesnt have a xenial branch yet?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> so, what I did initially, was clone all repositories in the same folder. Then I scripted checking out the wily_archive branch, then scripted "checkout -b kubuntu_xenial_archive" for all repositories.
<yofel> With that you get correctly set up xenial branches in all repositories. If you then push every repo you should be good to go
<clivejo> how did extra-cmake-modules get missed?
<yofel> as I said, I didn't make branches if there was no point in making one
<yofel> you don't make branches just for the fun of it, because delaying the branch creation makes sure that you get the up-to-date state of wily when you branch off
<yofel> you will get errors from the repos that already have the xenial branch, ignore that.
<clivejo> I dont understand that.  Is the wily_archive branch not locked now, since its been released?
<yofel> no, _archive also covers wily-updates
<yofel> unless I misunderstood something?
<clivejo> no, Im just slow on the uptake
<clivejo> I wanted to make a start on staging frameworks with the old tooling and try fixing any problems  
<yofel> well, do it. But as I said, make sure that the branches are correct and that you don't push your first run until you verified that everything's alright
<yofel> (remember that the stage script defaults to pushing immediately, so disable that)
<mck182___> I have many packages "kept back" with kubuntu ci, is that intended? it's mostly frameworks and plasma
<BluesKaj> mck182___, sudo apt dist-upgrade will install them
<mck182___> BluesKaj: nope, in fact
<mck182___> BluesKaj: https://paste.kde.org/p1lrpm4hr
<BluesKaj> mck182___, make sure you update and upgrade first 
<mck182___> I did
<yofel> wily?
<BluesKaj> mck182___, those kept packages need the other packages to be installed first 
<yofel> mck182___: "kubuntu-ci/unstable" upgrades fine here with indi and Qt ppa's
<sitter> pretty sure you should copy things into the ppa rather than make the ppa depend on other bits
<sitter> latter is not communicated to users, so that's some serious vodoo as far as non-devs are concerned xD
<yofel> I wonder who added the deps then
<sitter> wasn't me
<yofel> but yeah, I would assume that qt5.5 would be the source of the mess
<sitter> it literally coudl be any member xD
<yofel> true
<sitter> maybe we should change the control structure
<sitter> currently all members are member of kubuntu-ci as with all other teams
<sitter> might be wroth revisting that choice :P
<sitter> it surely happened with all the best intentions, alas, that doesn't improve upon the situation I fear
<yofel> you could limit it to ninjas at least. Might not solve everything, but would sound more appropriate
 * yofel wonders why all the teams have random owners..
<mck182___> yofel: I see...I sure don't have qt5
<mck182___> .5
<yofel> mck182___: quickfix: add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/backup-qt551
<mck182___> ooh
<yofel> but we'll copy the packages over too
<mck182___> woah, now I have even more packages held back tho
<mck182___> fwiw, here's apt-cache policy on one of the held back things https://paste.kde.org/pgowhk9eu
<mck182___> all of them have the same thing
<mck182___> yofel: does that tell you anything useful?
<yofel> not particulary.. well, it tells me the breakage was introduced recently..
<yofel> mck182___: the output of apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 dist-upgrade would be handy
<mck182___> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/prurloqod
<mck182___> though now dist-upgrade wants to remove only kwin-wayland \o/
<mck182___> progress
<yofel> right, sounds like a missing rebuild
<yofel> well, kwin be FTBFS, so hardly surprising
<shadeslayer> yofel: FWIW upstream says 1514491 is unfixable on our end
<yofel> shadeslayer: all of it? The description says that the xubuntu folks did *something* at least
<yofel> the button order is probably fixed though
<yofel> talking about xubuntu, we need to burn orion with fire
<mck182___> mhh...the plasma-workspace build is one month old anyway :O
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think most of it
<shadeslayer> since GTK3+ is all CSS
<yofel> meh, well. I still haven't seen gtk3+ with breeze, so I'll leave it open for now
<mck182___> is the plasma-workspace build failure cause of the missing qt5?
<yofel> the last successful plasma-workspace build supposedly was 2 days ago
<yofel> after that there seem to be a lot of dependency issues, haven't looked at it yet
<mck182___> yofel: really? apt shows me the last available as 4:5.4.2+git20151014.0237+15.10-0
<mck182___> which is almost a month ago
<yofel> which ppa is that?
<mck182___> kubuntu-ci-unstable
<mck182___> for wily
<yofel> *facepalm* I was looking at the wrong page
<yofel> right, 29 days ago
<yofel> kscreenlocker is missing in the build
<yofel> shadeslayer: you packaged that for DCI?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I haven't yet
<shadeslayer> I pushed a initial thing
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> debian:plasma/kscreenlocker
<yofel> right, I found the dummy
<shadeslayer> dummy?
<yofel> well, your packaging so far without descriptions and whatever
<shadeslayer> ah yeah :P
<mck182___> do you guys think the plasma-workspace could be rebuilt soon? I don't mean to be pushy but I just need it for work
<mck182___> and screenshots for the release announcement ^^
<yofel> properly, probably not. But I guess we can just upload a snaphost of rohans packaging and live off that
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/ is master the old automation tools?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> it's also the "current" until we've merged the new ones
<clivejo> are the ng ones ready to try yet?
<yofel> clivejo: not on the branch on lp
<yofel> the github repo probably has the up-to-date branch for that
<Riddell> angry e-mail du jour https://paste.kde.org/pwem72uq9
<sgclark> Kubuntu updates firmware now? my we have grown
<Riddell> it's done by the driver-manager thing same as nvidia drivers
<sgclark> yes my desktop is fubar atm. Untimely reboot on unstable CI = bad
<sgclark> driver manager that no one claims maintainership? lovely.
<Riddell> in theory ubuntu foundations team maintain the actual installation of bits
<Riddell> but y'know, they also maintain usb-creator
<mamarley> Riddell: They are probably referencing the intel-microcode/iucode-tool packages, which together update the microcode of the CPU.  However, such microcode updates are transient and disappear with a reboot, so if I were a betting person I would bet that his fan issues are unrelated.
<sgclark> so I am reading this Kubuntu Brasil email. We were seriously expected to fix that load of extremely vague issues within less than 24 hours? Something tells me even if by miracle we succeeded there, it was going to be revoked.
<sgclark> on a Sunday no less. Total setup for failure. gosh people are great.
<yofel> something is very wrong in the power management stack in wily. My notebooks randomly wake up from sleep by themselves
<yofel> very, VERY bad if they're in a bag when they do that
<sgclark> ouch
<sgclark> well rebooting back to vivid as I currently have a non functional plasmashell and it makes for getting anything done difficult.
<sgclark> yofel: were you able to deal with kscreenlocker? I have to setup a wily chroot before I can be productive.
<yofel> no, I'm trying to figure out how to easily keep out packageset updated
<sgclark> ahh. very useful.
<sgclark> I seem to be having a bad day, not sure I will get it done either.
<sgclark> sitter: I have created kubuntu_unstable for kscreenlocker. Any other magic needed to get this on the CI?
<sick_rimmit> Hi people
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> how are you sick_rimmit?
<clivejo> bad network connection it seems
<sgclark> hiyas
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fyi you can book at motel one without paying anything upfront right now
<shadeslayer> and you can cancel for free till the 20th
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok thanks
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-177-g6e3f1aa * Matthias Klumpp:  (7 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> trivial: Drop some code only used by Discover
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/6e3f1aa391fc0d3c6f075fd13ca3be65c362a44e
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-178-g528a6b7 * Matthias Klumpp: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Drop dead option from CMakeLists
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/528a6b782c2ffc5d3d00e44b8a99a63708cb07c8
<valorie> Riddell: I used to get notice of that update in 15.04 all the time as well
<valorie> it never seemed to do anything though
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-10
<shadeslayer> sgclark: thanks for finishing off kscreenlocker
<shadeslayer> sgclark: though it still needs the lib so version I think ;)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok. And copyright. Will do that tomorrow, it is not a quick fix lol.
<ahoneybun> damn why is it soooooo hard to find any KDE files?
<ahoneybun> breeze icons in this moment
<ahoneybun> I've updated the support page on the site with new breeze icons now. Feedback and Review needed :)
<ahoneybun> man KDE does not like dual monitors...
<ahoneybun> seems that xorg restarts after every change and then the monitor shuts down anyway
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I can't come this year
<ovidiu-florin> I've used up all my leave days :(
<weigi> hi guys
<weigi> the kubuntu-ci stable ppa start to depend on qt 5.5
<weigi> how do i get qt 5.5?
<weigi> or will qt 5.5 land in the same ppa eventually?
<clivejo> any testers with xenial installed could you test kdeconnect-plasma for me please, its on my LP - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
<clivejo> yofel sgclark Riddell : is there a reason why kdeconnect-plasma is still at version 0.0, when the latest branch on github is 0.9?
<Riddell> github? it's in kde
<yofel> no idea
<clivejo> or does the KF5 version not have versions yet?
<Riddell> clivejo: yeah it's just because there's no releases of the kf5 version so it's usually best to stuck to 0.0+ so there's minimal danger of them releasing a lower version number
<Riddell> vaca did say he'd made a release tar and I think that's why the branch exists but it didn't seem to happen
<clivejo> is github not an official mirror - https://github.com/albertvaka/kdeconnect-kde/ ?
<Riddell> mm I guess so
<clivejo> shhhh dont tell valorie
<Riddell> there was a long thread about github mirrors which I mostly avoided about whether people should be able to commit to them
<sitter> sgclark: http://kci.pangea.pub/search/?q=screenlock needs me running the script to provision jobs
<sitter> sgclark, yofel: xenial? yes? no? maybe?
<yofel> sitter: wily for now
<yofel> unless you plan to fully enable xenial. (I thought that wasn't the plan?)
<sitter> I mean should I move the integration targets forward from [vivid, wily] to [wily, xenial]
<sitter> yofel: up to you, I am not going to make it green. doesn't mean I can't enable you to do that though :P
<yofel> then please do so
<yofel> then we can wipe the vivid releaes from the PPAs
<sitter> blurgh, first I need to fix the hardcoded docker upgrade mess I wrote last month
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> back on Trusty . Tired of small unreadable fonts on plasma5. Setting the fonts on systemsettings5 as root only works on titlebars , not the toolbars or dialogs on apps requiring root like partition editors etc ....it's a real pita 
<mitya57> yofel, ok if I fix kwin symbols?
<yofel> erm, maybe
<yofel> mgraesslin: so, did you guys reach a conclusion for https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/125883/ ?
<mgraesslin> yofel: no
<mitya57> Not a problem, I didn't realize there was an upstream discussion about it, can wait then.
<mitya57> I just noticed it blocks some proposed migrations and the symbols were updated in Debian, so thought it's probably fine.
<yofel> I didn't realize that they updated them
<yofel> maxyz: why are those gccinternal?
<sgclark> morning
<mparillo> clivejo: I can try to install your PPA, but your link does not have the usual instructions.
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages ?
<yofel> that URL translates to ppa:clivejo/xenial
<soee> 5.4.3 in WIly ? ;o
<clivejo> kdeconnect-plasma is in my wily archive too
<yofel> soee: ETA for plasma is probably in a week or so
<clivejo> I was going to try frameworks in xenial but I dont know how to do it
<mparillo> Unpacking kdeconnect-plasma (0.0+git20151110-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) over (0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1) ...Setting up kdeconnect-plasma (0.0+git20151110-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) ... Installing new version of config file /etc/xdg/autostart/kdeconnectd.desktop ...
<mparillo> Seemed to install without errors
<clivejo> can you test it?
<clivejo> Ive it installed and tested sending files back and forth and the remote control
<sgclark> soee: yofel I am working on 5.4.3 in wily yes.
<sgclark> but first I need to make my desktop functional. depending on krunner to do anything is a real pita.
<soee> sgclark: well i have udate shere on my PC @ work avaialble, was it releasd to Wily archive ?
<sgclark> nope. it is in the staging. I do not advise upgrading right now..
<soee> hmm, why Plasma is in staging-kdeapplications ?
<sgclark> because I messed up. Need to delete those.
<clivejo> would someone have time to guide me though staging frameworks for xenial using the old tools
<soee> sgclark: ah to late i have them installed
<sgclark> really should not keeps staging in your sources... it will only end up getting you in trouble...
<sgclark> sources.list that is.
<sgclark> clivejo: we need to work frameworks Xenial down. please hold off on that
<sgclark> I am only doing plasma because it is a point release and will not go in Xenial
<yofel> oh great, I broke the qa website
<soee> ;D
<sgclark> we will start 5.5 iin xenial
<sgclark> I do not have access to do anything on the qa site. somehow my password changed.
<clivejo> I dont understand what you mean by "work frameworks Xenial down"
<sgclark> but I am under the impression we are losing that
<sgclark> Needs to release to Xenial first, then we backporrt it to Wily etc
<sgclark> And with that we HAVE to do debian merges
<clivejo> yes, I understand that part
<clivejo> debian merges?
<sgclark> yeah a whole other beast.
<clivejo> can I be involved in that to learn the process?
<sgclark> of course. as soon as I learnn the process now that we share packaging in debian git.
<yofel> hm, I guess you lost the password in the server move
<yofel> pm
<yofel> clivejo: process is easy. create/checkout xenial branch in git, git merge master, then sort out the mess
<sgclark> ahh yes that will be easier.
<clivejo> I need someone to guide me the first time, take notes and learn how its done
<yofel> someone needs to make a long merge todo list on the pad, so we know what's done
<sgclark> I can make the list.
<maxyz> sgclark: Sorry, need some extra context, which symbols?
<sgclark> I am out for training atm. At least until I have a functional desktop and my to-do list shrinks by a bit. I am far from expert on merges anyway.
<sgclark> maxyz: I need context too, what ? lol
<yofel> maxyz: the kwin epoxy diff (ee2ef307 in master)
<maxyz> Ouch, sorry, wrong pong.
<maxyz> yofel: Does it matter? Is there anything other that kwin that uses those symbols?
<maxyz> yofel: Those symbols can be deleted, afaik
<yofel> maxyz: well, I don't know, which is why I asked martin if he knew what was up and he pointed me to https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/125883/
<yofel> so I just left them be for now
<yofel> ok, so, I'm confused now
<mck182___> ola, kwin seems to be failing cause of missing kidletime build dep --> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/8282141
<mck182___> the latest package is a bit outdated
<yofel> ok, well, meh. Guess I'll just update the kwin symbols and blame maxy if something goes wrong :/
<mgraesslin> yofel: can I see what you want to do?
<shadeslayer> mck182___: fixed
<yofel> mgraesslin: cherry pick http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?id=ee2ef30743b749d34444f5a8f82f6963110e57e9
<mgraesslin> maxyz: btw. it would have been awesome if debian would have informed us about that. You found an issue two months before we noticed it
<mgraesslin> yofel: well, probably doesn't matter. The code is currently broken one way or the other
<yofel> mgraesslin: ok, thanks. Then I'll patch it so our builds don't stay broken
<shadeslayer> waiiiitttt
<shadeslayer> that looks familiar
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yes, it is
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's literally what I've been working on for a month now xD
<mgraesslin> which is exactly the point why a notice would have been nice
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> yeah, I read the reviewboard log
<shadeslayer> indeed
<mgraesslin> it would have saved us lots of time investigating
<shadeslayer> yep
<maxyz> Interesting, I'm way lagged behind with respect to sync things with upstream.
 * lisandro is way lagged wrt testing upstream stuff (the same thing, the other way around)
<shadeslayer> yofel: maxyz lisandro https://wingolog.org/archives/2015/11/09/embracing-conways-law
<yofel> interesting indeed. Still doesn't change the fact that NIH and forking gets people angry at you.
<yofel> Although, I would probably live a happier life if I would put an I DON'T CARE stamp on every occurence I see.
<mck182___> shadeslayer: you hero
<shadeslayer> mck182___: waiting on kscreenlocker to build
<mck182___> much hero
<mck182___> that will fix workspace too eh?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> my workspace is broken because it depends on a old libgps
<shadeslayer> on Debian
<shadeslayer> I'll bbl
<soee> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> soee: pong
<soee> sgclark: ah nothing, just fund ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma- testing 5.4.3
<sgclark> soee: thanks!
<soee> sgclark: smooth upgrade
<sgclark> soee: great :)
<sgclark> I now have a functional desktop. Just a few more testers and I will move to backports.
<soee> +1
<mamarley> sgclark: Of Plasma 5.4.3 on Wily?  That is working great for me on all four systems I upgraded.
<sgclark> mamarley: yes from staging?
<mamarley> sgclark: Correct.
<sgclark> excellent
<sgclark> one more tester and I will move to backports.
<soee> with 5.4.3 sddm background wallpaper has been fixed.changed i think
<soee> now i have the new one from 5.4 not older
<soee> sgclark: any idea if new applications bugfix release will be build for Wily ?
<sgclark> soee starting the app bugfix right now
<sgclark> for wily
<soee> ah, cool. ping me when ready for test
<sgclark> will do
<yofel> the plasma packages have a wrong version :/
<yofel> well, not important if they end up in backports
<yofel> (not your fault scarlett, the relevant code was never finished)
<soee> yofel: what version should it be?
<yofel> -0ubuntu0.1~
<yofel> will need fixing for the SRU, as well as the missing bug number. But that comes after I go the packageset fixed
<soee> but it can be changed before move to backports ?
<yofel> it technically doesn't matter, as the packages would be identical. It's just relevant for uploading to the archive
<yofel> and people in the backports will eventually get plasma 5.5
<yofel> *using the
<soee> yofel: ok so we have 5.4.3 ready for Wily, sgclark working on apps, what about frameworks ?
<yofel> dunno, the pad should say if someone is working on it
<sgclark> o.1~ wait what? I have no clue what is going on here
<sgclark> soee: no frameworks will no be done for a long time yet. It is going on Xenial which means merges need to be done
<sgclark> yofel: I am out of the loop on this new versioning scheme
<yofel> you ran the script in regular mode, not --sru. Hardly surprising as that was never implemented in staging-upload
<yofel> it's not a new scheme, it's how we did the updates for the kde sc in the past. But that was before your time
<sgclark> yeah I have never done that.
<sgclark> perhaps something we can work on in Munich if the council ever responds to my request *cough*
<yofel> I'll +1 as soon as I've talked to someone that knows how we actually get to our money..
<yofel> sgclark: did you do the hotel reservation?
<sgclark> yofel: yes, sorry will reply with reservations.
<yofel> ok, np. Just wanted to make sure
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> I need one more tester for 5.4.3 please, official release now, I would like to get them in backports.
<sgclark> wily
<Riddell> sgclark: where is it?
<sgclark> staging-plasma
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> let me see if I can upgrade or if the qt packages I installed get in the way
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> instalando
<sgclark> does that mean success? lol
<clivejo> not yet
<clivejo> installing
<mparillo> I have a 15.10 VM up. Is it still staging-plasma?
<clivejo> did Riddell's install die?
<mparillo> 112 to upgrade, 4 to install for me.
<Riddell> installed, let me reboot
 * keithzg is trying to play along at home, but the 15.10 VM was updating super-slow since the ca.* mirror seems to be fairly glacial lately
<genii> keithzg: You could try the yorku one if in Ontario
<keithzg> genii: Naw, Alberta. Should probably just switch to us.*
<genii> keithzg: Heh, maybe.
<genii> keithzg: If you do want to try the York one, it's debian.yorku.ca
<keithzg> genii: Cool cool. Huh, I don't see it listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<keithzg> Although there's a UBC one.
<genii> Shhhh
<genii> ;)
<genii> It's one they keep mostly for students but it's not widely published
<mparillo> Rebooting, and I can see the new background behind SDDM.
<valorie> Riddell: ping about Kubuntu funds
<Riddell> hi valorie
<valorie> how do we give out money?
<valorie> hi
<Riddell> valorie: well indeed, good question, I'm the one with access to the account and I can transfer to other UK accounts easily
<Riddell> otherwise it's probably a case of paypal which has extra fees
<Riddell> or cash in hand
<valorie> paypal is fastest though -- esp. if scarlett is to come to Munich
<mparillo> Dolphin and rekonq came up fine. Funny Dolphin in help about did not seem to have a version number, either for Dolphin or KDE
<Riddell> yes
<valorie> or you could just buy her ticket I guess
<Riddell> yes that's the other way
<Riddell> or we get a travel agent to do it but that has other fees
<valorie> right
<Riddell> probably it would work if I bought stuff
<valorie> sgclark: about?
<valorie> how about you choose your ticket and just have Riddell buy it?
<sgclark> valorie: present
<valorie> kewl
<mparillo> I also do not get a KDE version in Konsole > Help > About KDE.
<Riddell> sgclark: I like to use ebookers often
<mparillo> Sorry, I have to go,
<sgclark> Riddell: valorie sure, I sent the ticket I found to devel in my request
<valorie> did you figure out how much the ticket would be? so the council can say yeah we want to spend this money
<Riddell> mparillo: KDE has no version, we are a community :)
<valorie> oops
<sgclark> Riddell: get me whatever gets me to Munich, I trust you. But the less stops the better... Also On the way back I must have at least 2 hours on layover for customs.
<Riddell> ah yes google flights, I always forget about that
<sgclark> Riddell: valorie there is also the cost of the room. How do we do that?
<Riddell> sgclark: did you book the room already?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes, that was also in the request, albeight added today as a reply.
<Riddell> sgclark: if you booked it already I can give you cash in hand in munich
<Riddell> else paypal I guess
<sgclark> Riddell: that would work, thank you
<valorie> Riddell: we need to get the fund changed after this, I guess
<Riddell> valorie: up to you, no need to
<valorie> ok
<valorie> sgclark: it is worthwhile to still ask the ubuntu fund, and if you get paid later, pay back the kub fund
<valorie> if not, ok
<Riddell> yes certainly
<sgclark> sure, I did that for kde. np
<valorie> excellent
<sgclark> Riddell: just give me a number when all is done.
<valorie> sorry, gotta make a run to goodwill
<Riddell> sgclark: how's this? http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/sgclark.pdf
 * sgclark looks
<sgclark> Riddell: perfect
<ahoneybun> so people are going somewhere
 * ahoneybun would love working display configs
<ahoneybun> everytime I make a change it restart X I think
<ahoneybun> since it throws me to the login
<soee> ahoneybun: can you test 5.4.3 ?
<Riddell> sgclark: groovy booked
<ahoneybun> where is it>
<ahoneybun> soee: ?
<Riddell> sgclark: e-mail forwarded
<ahoneybun> anything that gets display things working
<ahoneybun> I was in GNOME for a little on a USB
<soee> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily
<soee> staging-plasma ppa
<Riddell> sgclark: now I do have a spare sofa bed in my room at motel-one, I wouldn't mind being gentlemanly and taking that and you could have the bed bed, but then you'd have to put up with the room smelling of boy
<ahoneybun> apt-add or add-apt>
<wxl> add-apt
<sgclark> ahoneybun: a little more background needed that display not working. You arent on CI are you? if so that is borked atm. And you need to use staging soee just linked.
<soee> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<ahoneybun> mm
<sgclark> add-apt-repository
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I'm on stock wily atm
<sgclark> Riddell: that is fine. We can do that.
<sgclark> ahoneybun: hmm ok. can you try the staging jjust to see if it fixes your issue?
<ahoneybun> upgrading now sgclark
<ahoneybun> I saw something fixed about displays in a blog post in 5.4.3
<sgclark> Riddell: My husband has made me immune to the smell of boy =p . Just say the word to confirm and I will cancel my reservation.
<Riddell> sgclark: go for it :)
<sgclark> ok great
<sgclark> Riddell: cancelled. You officially have a roomate.
<Riddell> yay
<sgclark> Thanks valorieand Riddell for making this happen.
<sgclark> err valorie and Riddell. 
<sgclark> will be a busy few days lol
<Riddell> and not even a dr who special to keep us entertained this time
<Riddell> although.. there should be a dr who normal episode!
<ahoneybun> sgclark: funny thing about the display issue is that it was working before but then I turned off the other monitor and it will not stay on now lol
<sgclark> Riddell: woot!
 * ahoneybun wishes he had time off from work to go
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have a debian wiki login? (they're faffy to get) https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2015/11/Munich
<sgclark> Riddell: no I don't
<ahoneybun> though I can't code
<Riddell> sgclark: added you
<sgclark> ahoneybun: hmm. Not really sure on display issue. I have to ask, did you file a bug w/ KDE?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Start small ;)
<sgclark> ahoneybun: well you were coming along with packaging, but then stopped :(
<sgclark> Riddell: ty
<ahoneybun> not yet sgclark tbh I'm not sure if it is X or KWin or something else
<sgclark> ahoneybun: have you  looked through .xession_errors? that is a good place to start
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I've been a little busy getting my LoCo back up and running
<ahoneybun> sgclark:  in ~ ?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: awesome! 
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> and got a Release Party together
<ahoneybun> sgclark: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/10/27/15-10-release-party-result-success/
<sgclark> very cool. wxl and I need to begin thinking about our planning lol
<wxl> yup
<wxl> meanwhile i gotta see if i can get meetup set up for ours
<ahoneybun> sgclark: is that log from boot on or is it kept inbetween boots?
<ahoneybun> mhall119 did it for us
<sgclark> ahoneybun: it is session ahoneybun
<sgclark> should be writing as you do things.
<sgclark> gonna need journlctl -b for boot messages (I think)
<ahoneybun> mm sgclark this is going to take awhile
<sgclark> oh no hurry here, busy with applications
<sgclark> ahoneybun: we can probably take this to email.
<ahoneybun> I don't even know the name of what I'm looking for lol
<sgclark> just paste me the log and email me a link
<ahoneybun> your email or the list>
<sgclark> my email. I can pick out the bits needed if we need outside help
<ahoneybun> the damn paste site is lagging or my keyboard is off
<ahoneybun> so slow to type
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I can tell you from a lveUSB this does not happen in Ubuntu GNOME or Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> brb or not, reboot
<ahoneybun> well I booted
<ahoneybun> but the issue is still there
<sgclark> ok ahoneybunback to plan B and you send me logs so I can try and track down or create a bug report. It needs attention obviously.
<sgclark> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I did
<sgclark> ok, I will take a look as soon as I can. thanks
<wxl> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports is what i want for the trusty updates?
<sgclark> wxl: yes, sorry I am trying to improve my blog posts
<wxl> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa should be linked on https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs. i'd do it myself but i don't think i have access
<sgclark> did better today haha
<wxl> sgclark: no prob. did you see the one on the kde blog? it linked to the bugs for the kubuntu-ppa PROJECT, not the ppas themselves XD
<sgclark> kde blog? 
<wxl> i think that's right
<wxl> lemme dig it up
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> kubuntu wire
<sgclark> wxl: ahoneybun: that whole section looks to be pretty dated. though mostly right.
<wxl> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=419
<ahoneybun> it is
<wxl> oh i guess that's marco's doing not to point any fingers
<sgclark> wxl: I see what he did. He put a link to instructions on how to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports. 
<wxl> oh i guess you're right
<wxl> eye kan red
<wxl> i mean
<wxl> eye kan reed
<sgclark> there are several methods including within Muon or commandline. Which could get repetitive to write. Though that link seems ubunutish, not sure it would have Muon instructions.
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> nm eye can reed too, it is Kubuntu specific
<wxl> i just saw "kubuntu ppa link" and went for it
<sgclark> hehe
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry was your update successful with the staging plasma?
<sgclark> I am not counting ahoneybun upgrade fail because the issue was pre existing...
<ahoneybun> it works so far
<ahoneybun> not the monitor but everything elese
<sgclark> ok great
<ahoneybun> I count it booting to be a big plus lol
<sgclark> lol that is a good start indeed
<ahoneybun> sgclark: kwin being the issue would explain why it worked on Unity and GNOME since they use the same WM right/.'
<ahoneybun> ?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: afraid I know nothing about gnome or unity, so I cannot answer that.
<ahoneybun> mm I think they do
<ahoneybun> they would be using the same version of Xorg
<sgclark> I thought unity was its own thing /shrug
<ahoneybun> Metacity used to be the WM
<ahoneybun> now it is something GNOME made
<ahoneybun> again
 * ahoneybun did like the simple nature of GNOME shell
<ahoneybun> m
<ahoneybun> I wonder what happens when I move to the intel card
<ahoneybun> everything worked great at a Tech space near me
<ahoneybun> I was playing Steam on aBIG tv
<ahoneybun> and the issue is NVIDIA
<ahoneybun> the intel works fine with the monitor
<ahoneybun> really weird since it worked before
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-11
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> oops
<mparillo> Kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.4.3
<mparillo> No obvious breakage.
<mparillo> wxl: Do you have corrections for the wire post?
<wxl> mparillo: change the kubuntu-ppa link from bugs.launchpad.net to launchpad.net :)
<mparillo> Good catch, thanks.
<wxl> np. thank YOU :)
<mparillo> wxl: But the link refers to reporting bugs in the packaging.
<sgclark> mparillo: released 5.4.3 to backports if you can write up on wire and whatnot, when you can of course.
<mparillo> TY. I am still confused on my link to bugs, because that is where we want to report them if they are packaging?
<ahoneybun> soooo sgclark what do I do?
<sgclark> mparillo: wily that is.
<sgclark> ahoneybun: I will look when I can. doing a million things.
<ahoneybun> no no 
<sgclark> mparillo: I think pehaps make it more clear that that is a link for bug reporting and not the repository.
<ahoneybun> if 5.4.3 is in backports what do I do with the staging
<sgclark> instructions are on my site. basically you want to ppa-purge after testing.
<sgclark> add backports if it is not already.
<ahoneybun> done, thanks sgclark
<ahoneybun> sgclark: what is our timezone diff?
<sgclark> 3 hours
<ahoneybun> tomorrow I'm off 
<ahoneybun> if we could work on KApps 15.08.3
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw plasma-workspace needs some fixing
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/plasma-workspace_binary_unstable/arch=amd64/116/console
<shadeslayer> in case you can work on it, if not, I can get to it tomorrow
<sgclark> ahoneybun: running apps now.
<ahoneybun> oh
<shadeslayer> ( FWIW I think KCI is not being on worked on thes days actively )
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I am trying but so much is borked at this point.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: that failiure is from ksld being split
<shadeslayer> sgclark: right, would recommend just looking at DCI
<shadeslayer> for core stuff
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok thank you
<shadeslayer> a little less borked than KCI since I've been trying to not let the red count go up
<sgclark> excellent
<shadeslayer> it won't catch QA things, but lets get things building first
<sgclark> lol yes, that is a good start
<ahoneybun> thank you very much sgclark and shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> np
<ahoneybun> mm and the monitor works now
<ahoneybun> odd
<claydoh> sgclark: re your blog announcement, shouldn't the title say "kubuntu-backports" instead of "wily-backports"? I only say this from past experience in what people read and see, lol!
<sgclark> claydoh: ahh ok, I just wanted to make sure folks know it is only Wily. Kubuntu is in the title.
<sgclark> I can add kubuntu I guess
<claydoh> I know, but some will see it as the wily-backports  lol, there is probably n o good way to say it
<sgclark>  KDE 5.4.3 Bugfix release Available now for Wily in Kubuntu Backports. ok? claydoh
<claydoh> perfect ;) thank you for the awseomeness you bring ;)
 * claydoh was very recently describing all the different ppas and official component
 * claydoh is sure it was confusing to them
<sgclark> confuses me haha
<valorie> very cool that you are going to Munich, sgclark
<valorie> Riddell: perhaps the KC can ask you to be "treasurer" or something?
<sgclark> thanks
<valorie> so you have a Title or so
<sgclark> will be a very busy weekend
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> indeed
<sgclark> valorie: ubuntu community funding request submitted
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> thanks to all who are making this event happen
<Riddell> valorie: that's a good idea
<sitter> sgclark: seems you angered the merger? :P
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * nluxton waves
<sitter> yofel, sgclark: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/xenial/
<sitter> please tell me if or when you want vivid to be nuked
<sitter> currently it would CI all three series
<clivejo> sitter: nice one :)
<yofel> sitter: unless sgclark vetoes, now. I don't care about vivid anymore
<sitter> PPA exceeded its size limit (19531.00 of 16384.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<sitter> guess I'll be wiping it now :P
<wgrant> sitter: Which PPA? :)
<sitter> wgrant: kubuntu-ci/unstable AND kubuntu-ci/unstable-daily AND kubuntu-ci/unstable-weekly
<wgrant> Good lord!
<sitter> ah, they got Qt5.5 landed
<sitter> I guess that would push them over
<wgrant> sitter: All fixed so you don't have to wait a few hours for them to clear.
<sitter> wgrant: thank you <3
<sitter> yofel: I think we should drop the weekly PPAs btw
<sitter> seeing as they involve(d) human QA they never got a lot of updates and were always outdated for all but one version
<yofel> I'll leave that up to you guys, I never used any of the -daily/weekly archives. Daily is useful with the bit of QA it has, weekly probably not, right
<sitter> daily is out of date as well since kdepim decides to not fix ABI breaks btw
<yofel> meh
<sitter> core requirement is that all jobs at least aren't red, which they all are thanks to ABI breakage :/
<soee_> sgclark: thanks for 5.4.3 release
<sitter> ok looking good
 * yofel needs to start making notes for the CI to talk about in munich..
<Ridgewing> Hi saw this review: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2015/11/ubuntu-15-10-flavors-comparison/
<clivejo> Ridgewing: I wonder is that with the bluz bug?
<clivejo> 52.6 seems a bit long?
<clivejo> I also noted that, from the GRUB menu, Kubuntu 15.10 took about 20-22 seconds before it started to run the display-manage
<yofel> accoring to the hardware specs he mentioned, the bluez thing shouldn't affect him
<ghostcube> since systemd ubuntu starts slower
<ghostcube> blame mr. poettering
<sitter> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation
<jmux> well - the long bluez timeout of the network manager was independant of having BT hardware. Already patched upstring, now running BT detection async.
<yofel> jmux: patched in wily-updates as well since yesterday. 
<yofel> but IIRC it only affected users without or disabled BT interfaces
<yofel> regarding startup speed with systemd: Yes, it's slower, but the difference is so small that it really isn't that much of a problem
<jmux> Well - we'll be switching from 12.04 to 14.04 next year - systemd problems won't hit us before 2018...
<yofel> consider yourself happy
<Ridgewing> clivejo, Which one is the bluz bug ? https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=bluz
<mparillo> Ridgewing: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354230
<ubottu> KDE bug 354230 in general "Blocking calls from PlasmaNM to BlueZ for 30s" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mparillo> Good discussion on KFN, real answers start around here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69153-Plasma-long-loading-after-login&p=380979&viewfull=1#post380979
<mparillo> Note that things have been much better for me, but I am mostly on the daily build now.
<Ridgewing> mparillo: It says that it's closed. Is this is case of 'closed' but not forgotten ?
<mparillo> It means it is fixed upstream. So, the distros need to package the fix.
<santa_> hi everyone
<mparillo> I believe Kubuntu has (not because I know the Launchpad bug off-hand), but because my boot times have greatly improved.
<Ridgewing> gootta go .. don't believe it santa.
<yofel> people wouldn't need to believe if they would read the bug comments ^^
<mparillo> yofel: Sorry, now I scrolled to the bottom of the BKO, I see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1509334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm "[sru] plasma-nm blocks temporarily on startup w/o bluetooth device – KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sg
<BluesKaj> sgclark, :-)
<sgclark> yeah I did a booboo sitter. unfortunately it was late too. Here to fix now though. Please nuke Vivid.
<yofel> Does someone know where the Feedback column on Trello came from and what it's used for?
<sgclark> no clue
<howlymowly> hi everyone..   short question:   regaridng this message here:   http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=424
<howlymowly> why does a "bugfix" release not come to the normal stable repositories?
<yofel> because our scripts are missing the required functionality right now. Will follow in a week or two
<howlymowly> ahh ok ..  so ill get 5.4.3 also without adding backports?
<yofel> yes, but you might have to wait... a while
<howlymowly> yofel: thx i was just interested in the procedure :)
<howlymowly> better wait some time than having too many bugs ;)
<yofel> sitter: is kubotu lying around somewhere or did the code get deleted (or something)?
<yofel> Quintasan: should https://trello.com/c/1zKvQUph/17-package-and-get-ksuperkey-available-by-default still be assigned to you? Any update on it from your side?
<sitter> yofel: I don't appear to have access to ubottu.com anymore
<yofel> aah, drat
<sitter> or maybe I am just doing it wrong xd
<sitter> doesn't like me
<sitter> perhaps that server imploded at some point?
<sitter> would also epxlain why kubotu is not here considering I setup a cron to bring it up on startup
<ahoneybun> yofel: the feedback was from Kubuntu Promo for the website
<jose> Mamarok: ping!
<yofel> ahoneybun: does that still need it's own column? If it's just untriaged todo items then put them into the backlog
<ahoneybun> it was for feedback that people left about the website during its dev
<yofel> riiight, can't that just be tagged as "website, feedback"  or so?
<yofel> we have the backlog column for stuff where we don't know if it makes sense or whether we really want to do it, so the extra column feels out of place to me
<yofel> But if you consider it important then leave it
<ahoneybun> I think we can just use tags
<ahoneybun> to keep it a bit more clean
<jose> sgclark: hey, have a min for a quick PM?
<sgclark> jose: sure thing
<santa_> yofel: what's going on with debian merges?
<yofel> santa_: just the regular we-started-a-new-release-cycle-and-need-to-sync-with-debian merge
<yofel> santa_: https://trello.com/c/TCAk2U9J/71-debian-merges
<yofel> santa_: do you have a place where you track TODO's for the automation stuff?
<santa_> yofel: nope, but right now I think it already has the minimal functionality to work decently
<santa_> ftr I have just used it for siduction/plasma5.4.3 and works
<yofel> ok, then we can maybe try to generate the wily SRU packages using that
<santa_> hmm, not sure it will work out of the box for that but I could tweak whatever has to be changed
<santa_> I think right now it could be used for xenial + staging, but it's untested
<yofel> not sure as I haven't checked how scarlett generated the first set. But at least the versions and changelog need fixing for that
<yofel> xenial wasn't done either, but that's stuck on a broken packageset for now
<sgclark> I just used the old scripts hacked to use backports branch.
<sgclark> have not touched xenial due to we need to do merges
<yofel> aah ok
<yofel> so if wily_archive wasn't touched this should be fairly easy
<sgclark> nope was not touched
<yofel> perfect
<santa_> ok, may I work with clivejo on xenial?
<yofel> well sure, but nobody will be able to upload it
<santa_> ?
<sgclark> work with what?
<santa_> getting plasma 5.4.3 and apps .3 on xenial
<sgclark> though I HAVE to work with my KDE hat on a bit today, that to do list is mounting.
<yofel> a lot of packages are missing from our packageset, so nobody here currently has full upload permissions for plasma
<yofel> and fixing that is non-trivial because of germinate
<sgclark> I was under the impression we were going to work on the beta releases there...
<sgclark> what is the point of doing a point release on xenial?
<yofel> yes, but for the .3 SRU to be uploaded to wily it first has to be in xenial
<sgclark> ahh
<yofel> that's policy
<sgclark> I see
<santa_> hmm, let me check the current versions then
<sgclark> nm santa_ seems I have some policy reading to do. 5.4.3 on xenial it is
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure point 1
<sgclark> thanks yofel
<yofel> it's simple: never upload something to -updates that has a higher version than the one in the dev release
<santa_> ok, so what to do now?
<yofel> but also note: never upload something to -updates that contains changes meant for the dev release (which is why the packages currently in backports only qualify for backports)
<yofel> although, you might not have done that
<santa_> one thing we could do is merging the current kubuntu_wily_backports branches into kubuntu_xenial_archive and work from there
<yofel> *sigh* didn't someone want to get new hardware for moszumanska? :/
<santa_> I can help patching broken merges if that's needed, and I have the impression that clive is also available to do that
<yofel> would be an idea, I hope to have the packageset fixed until the weekend
<yofel> you will have to merge stuff as there are already xenail changes in the repo
<santa_> no prob, I will try to have a look soon
<sgclark> yofel: afaik I did not upload anythinng meant for dev release.
<yofel> ok, I just assumed so because that's what "backports" usually means
<yofel> workflow chaos XD
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> sorry. I really have much to learn.
<yofel> well, that's normal. I think the last time we did proper SRUs was trusty, and you weren't around much back then
<yofel> (hence why staging-upload has a huge commented-out code block that nobody ever bothered to finish)
<yofel> the complicated part is that the SRU team doesn't like no-change rebuilds, and a large part of that code is the detection for that
<sgclark> ahh
<sgclark> that makes sense. think debian is the same in that
<sgclark> and yeah trusty is when I first started on this adventure
<sgclark> so really xenial will be my first LTS
<sgclark> fun fun
<yofel> oooooh, scarlett for CC. voted :D
<sgclark> lol the secret is out. That is reason I could not KC
<soee> sgclark: how is the apps building going ?
<sgclark> ready to test! soee
<soee> aleady  ? :)
<sgclark> lol just hit the publish on blog post
<sgclark> yep, bugfix releases usually do not have tons of major changes
<sgclark> my kmail works once again. woot
<ahoneybun> in the backport or staging?
<ahoneybun> sgclark: 
<sgclark> staging, needs testing first
<ahoneybun> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<soee> sgclark: installing
<ahoneybun> unless staging disabled for me I dont have them yet
<ahoneybun> or the chance to upgrade
<soee> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<ahoneybun> ohh
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> I have the plasma one
<sgclark> yeah it is best practice to add and remove those ppas as needed or things can explode
<ahoneybun> opps
<sgclark> of course I love exploding desktops
<mparillo> KDE Apps in staging for Wily?
<sgclark> learn lots getting it functional again lol
<ahoneybun> I don't lol
<sgclark> mparillo: correct
 * ahoneybun removes staging plasma
<sgclark> I dont really either haha
<sgclark> makes it difficult to work
<ahoneybun> I don't like rebuilding tomuch
<ahoneybun> upgrading
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, is this for 15.10?
<soee> after release we shoudl mentioned to teh users taht they can install extra package with plasma wallpapers
<soee> sgclark: download/upgrade fine, rebooting
<soee> sgclark: back, all seems to be fine
<sgclark> cool, now go use some of the apps you normally use and make sure they do not go boom! lol
<yofel> the wallpapers sounds like something for a kubuntu docs section
<sgclark> like for instance I am finding ktp is not liking google application passwords
<yofel> oh, you have that asking for a password all the time too?
<sgclark> it will not even let me change it. I am rather confused, it used to work
<ahoneybun> yes BluesKaj
<sgclark> telegram account adding barfs too
<yofel> I'm more annoyed that ktp-auth-handler is asking me for a password for an account that doesn't exist
<yofel> probably some old config file still has the account and there's like no "normal" way to delete it
<sgclark> I think I am missing something
<sgclark> sounds likely yofel
<ahoneybun> sgclark: there is no backend for telegram I thin
<ahoneybun> no konsole update?
<sgclark> oh
<ahoneybun> still at 15.08.0
<ahoneybun> I have not rebooted yet but
<sgclark> mm
<sgclark> let me look ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> dolphin says 15.08.3
<soee> yup it shows 15.08.0
<sgclark> mm I can no longer click new tab on top of firefox, omg how annoying
 * ahoneybun heads out
<soee> sgclark: new tab click (+) works fine here
<sgclark> heh yes seems konsole was not in application list. Here is where yofel s handy work will come in handy I expect.
<yofel> which? ^^
<sgclark> keeping current list of applications?
<yofel> weird, the package list file has konsole
<sgclark> hmm probably my fault then. Using an older rev to hack the backports bit.
<sgclark> nope, this is weird, it did get run. Just not uploaded. very strange
<yofel> hm, I git-clone-all doesn't work for me
 * yofel goes patching
<sgclark> err it did get uploaded  konsole - 4:15.08.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: whats up with your internet?!?
<mamarley> sgclark: Working great here, thanks for your work! :)
<mparillo> sgclark: I am upgrading 164 packages
<yofel> santa_: what the hell is git-ssh-kubuntu?
<yofel> ah, I'm blind
 * clivejo whistles
<yofel> lets try this
<genii> If muon does not progress under new maintainer, what will become the default package manager?
<yofel> apt I guess?
<genii> Hm
<yofel> cli is awesome
<yofel> or well, people can go back to synaptic I guess
<genii> yofel: I generally use apt/dpkg myself, but I am thinking of the GUI people
<yofel> hence synaptic. The use case for a *package* manager is so small that one application in the archive is probably enough
<genii> yofel: OK, thanks
<yofel> muon was great, but qapt had and has too many problems
<yofel> oh, git-clone-all also adds the remotes, nice
<yofel> santa_: please merge our automation-ng branch, thanks
<clivejo> gulp
<yofel> what did you do? ^^
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> sorry, wrong window
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> meteor app
<clivejo> was trying to run gulp
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<soee> yofel: system booted with nvidia profile .. After i changed it through nvidia-settings and tried to logout it freezed with some bbswitch command, but after reboot i'm on nvidia
<yofel> interesting
<yofel> haven't tried that lately, my uptime is 24 days ^^
<mparillo> sgclark: I re-booted and Dolphin 15.08.3, Konsole, Muon Update Manager, Rekonq, and Kinfocenter show no obvious breakage.
<sgclark> great :)
<sgclark> brb
<mhall119> ximion: shadeslayer: do either of you have a blog about your trip to akademy I can link to from the community donations report?
<santa_> yofel: ok, will do after dinner if I stay awake
<ximion> mhall119: I only have http://blog.tenstral.net/2015/08/akademy-2015.html , no detailed report though
<clivejo> interesting blog ximion!
<mhall119> thanks ximion 
<clivejo> mhall119: is that link working for you?
<mhall119> nope, just checked it
<clivejo> I just get "wat?"
<mhall119> same
<mhall119> ximion: ^^
<ximion> are you on IPv4-only?
<mhall119> yes
<ximion> okay, then I know the cause - stupid Nginx
<keithzg> genii: I was under the impression that Muon Discover and Muon Updater are being maintained, and I think Muon-"proper" hasn't shipped by default in a while? So for CLI-phobic folks or just ease of quick use there'd still be GUI methods shipping with Kubuntu.
<genii> Hm
 * keithzg isn't quite sure he's qualified, but has thrown his hat into the ring as possible help for maintaining Muon
<keithzg> I've grown to rather prefer it to Synaptic and I'd hate to see it go, although yeah, with Discover+Updater on one end and good ol' apt on the other it wouldn't be the end of the world.
<ximion> mhall119, clivejo: should be fixed now, can you please verify?
<yofel> ximion: fixed
<clivejo> wat he said!
<yofel> ^^
<ximion> genii: if Muon does not progress, it will simply stay :P
<ximion> only if it doesn't get ported to Frameworks6 it will vanish
<ximion> but I am pretty sure it will find a new maintainer - I am still wondering if I could find someone to help with Apper for all the !Debian-based distros
<keithzg> ximion: Apper's the PackageKit frontend, eh?
<ximion> yes
<ximion> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=apper.git
<ximion> needs some bugfixing and finish of the KF5 port - but so far nobody did the work, and there are just numerous requests from Arch and Fedora to update it
<ximion> in that regard, Debian and Kubuntu are much better off ;-)
<keithzg> Well, we have better package management anyways ;)
<keithzg> Although looking at the git repo commit messages at least it looks like it wasn't *that* long ago that the last work on porting to KF5 was done, just back in July, and some build fixes were done late-October.
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha keithzg Hi Riddell mentioned you in respect to Muon-installer
<keithzg> sick_rimmit: Heya. Yeah, I saw Riddell's blog post and had commented there.
<sgclark> yofel: didn't we used to be able to create those new packages bugs via IRC? is that still possible?
<yofel> no, which is why I asked about kubotu. The script the bot was running is in kubuntu-dev-tools
<sgclark> ah, oki
<yofel> ok, git-clone-all + some random shell scripting and we hopefully have a working packageset
<soee> +1
<clivejo> yofel: where is it up to?
<yofel> clivejo: what?
<clivejo> the tools
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/+ref/automation-ng
<yofel> clivejo: when do you plan to apply for membership btw? ^^
<clivejo> membership of what?
<yofel> kubuntu
<clivejo> is it a requirement?
<yofel> to contribute, no. It's a requirement for ~kubuntu-dev eventually and some of our stuff is owned by ~kubuntu-members on LP
<yofel> and has some additional benefits together with ubuntu membership
<yofel> was just curious as you're past the 6 month mark around now
<sgclark> hmm I dont seem to have access to that, oh wait it is git. guess I have to fiddle with config somewhere.
<yofel> sgclark: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<sgclark> ty
<yofel> and I forgot to fix kwin again. Let me do that before going to bed...
<VeryBewitching> ovidiu-florin: This is faster than emailing, re: Polylang
<sgclark> mm kwallet does not seem to want to do anything.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-12
<valorie> hmmm, that's a lotta red there
<sgclark> git-clone-all barfs on me (publickey)
<ahoneybun> valorie: the support page used to have oxygen icons but I've switched them to the ones from breeze
<sitter> talk about an angry jenkins
<sitter> sgclark, yofel: there may or may not be a bug in lintian KCI-E :: E: libkf5i18n5: postinst-must-call-ldconfig usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5I18n.so.5.16.0
<sitter> I don't think that error makes sense for a multiarch path
<yofel> Version 1.18 of xorg-server has been released. New features include support for XRandR 1.5 and improvements to support for NVIDIA's Optimus hardware.
<yofel> why do I feal uneasy when I read "improvements" ...
<soee> yofel: will it land in 15.10 or onyl 16.04 ?
<yofel> latter obviously. But I guess you can get it from edgers for wily. Haven't looked
 * soee wonders if he should touch anything now when nvidia works ...
<nluxton> soee: don't do it! ;)
<yofel> I'll second that
<ghostcube> never touch nvidia if it works
<lordievader> Hehe
<Mamarok> I was thinking about that issue the Brazilians have: there mightr not be a Kubuntu Brazil (yet) but there vertainly is a very thriving KDE Brazil community over there, so that might be a path to explore :)
<Mamarok> sick_rimmit: they speak Portugese in Brazil, not Spanish
<clivejo> Mamarok: looks like they have had a Kubuntu BR website for quite some time at http://www.kubuntu.com.br/ which was taken down recently
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<clivejo> On http://kci.pangea.pub/ xenial FIX, where is the xenial_unstable coming from?
<clivejo> sitter, Riddell, yofel ^^
<sitter> question does not compute
<yofel> kubuntu_unstable built for xenial
<clivejo> what packaging is it using?
<yofel> kubuntu_unstable ^^
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> can I start trying to fix some of these?
<yofel> go ahead
<yofel> I think most are dependency issues
<clivejo> I put changes in kubuntu_unstables and it auto merges with stable when succussful?
<yofel> clivejo: -dust/21
<yofel> huh
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> clivejo: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI#Branches
<yofel> moin
<BluesKaj> howdy 
<clivejo> yofel: sorry Im not explaining myself, a lot of these errors on KCI are lintian errors, caused by the git version numbers ie "E: systemsettings source: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:5.4.3+git20151112.0613+16.04-0" I can add a override but where does that go?
 * clivejo goes to find some food
<shadeslayer> clivejo: that should be in the parsing rules
<shadeslayer> to ignore those
<yofel> right, that should not be the source of red
<sgclark> I thought we were nuking vivid
<sgclark> sitter: ^^
<yofel> now you nuked the bot instead XD
<sgclark> hmm postinst-must-call-ldconfig seems important, but I don't recall having to make posinst files in frameworks before. Anything else that can cause this yofel?
<sgclark> or fi it for that matter
<sgclark> fix
<yofel> AFAIK this only happens when you embed a lib in an application package
<yofel> which is why the debian team just added lintian overrides
<yofel> maxyz: right? ^
<yofel> for lib packages dh_makeshlibs seems to automatically add an ldconfig call to postinst
<sgclark> that is what I read on google, so it must be true.
<sgclark> this particular package is only libs
<yofel> which one?
<sgclark> kdsssn
<sgclark> err kdssn
<sgclark> kf5
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-now-has-two-release-managers-after-jonathan-riddell-s-departure-496070.shtml
<yofel> oh, someone actually read my mail ^^
<sgclark> libkf5dnssd5
<sgclark> heh
<yofel> ok, something did change. The auto-generated postinst script is missing
<yofel>   0   * dh_makeshlibs: Use a noawait trigger to invoke ldconfig
<yofel>   1     rather maintscripts.
<yofel> what the hell is a noawait trigger
<yofel> OTOH, using triggers is probably a good idea here
<sgclark> unless it doesn't trigger? is that what I am understanding?
<yofel> no, the trigger is there
<yofel> I still need to look at lintian, but I believe our lintian version is outdated
<yofel> we're 2 patch versions behind debian
<yofel> yep, we have .36, fixed in .37
<yofel> sgclark: so, ignore it for now
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> https://tracker.debian.org/news/712258 for reference
<sgclark> thanks
<sgclark> yofel: I am trying to ignore but CI will remain red until it is fixed. Anything I can do? if not I do need to attend to my kde hat anyway.
<yofel> sgclark: I asked Laney if he plans to merge lintian or whether I can do it, so for now, lets wait
<sgclark> ok np
<yofel> although, I might just merge it in the evening and wait for his response after that ^^
<yofel> and I need to revive my blog
<yofel> and I need to blog about merging
<yofel> did I mention that my todo list is too long?
<sgclark> yofel: I hear yah. Mine is miles long.
<yofel> so, Laney will take care of the proper merge
<yofel> I'll upload a quick hack to the PPA then
<shadeslayer> can  someone add me to the limux attendees list
<yofel> let me try
<shadeslayer> yofel: I land at 9 so I'll probably come to the venue late on Friday night
<shadeslayer> at 10 ish
<sgclark> I land at 8am so I will be wandering the streets of Munich for some hours lol
<shadeslayer> too damn cold to be wandering the streets of Munich
<sgclark> at least I can pack light as it is only a few days
<shadeslayer> I did that last time
<shadeslayer> it is seriously too damn cold
<sgclark> oh? how cold?
<sgclark> packing warm then, thanks for the warning!
<yofel> probably around 0-15°C, hard to say now
<sgclark> ahh I can survive that
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/l/GMXX0087:1:GM
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ^
<shadeslayer> trying to figure out how to change silly units to proper units
<yofel> same ^^
<shadeslayer> ok 9-13 is the forecast
<shadeslayer> yofel: the gear top right
<sgclark> same weather as here. I can survive :)
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> shadeslayer: added
<shadeslayer> yofel: it takes an hour to get from the Airport  to the city center
<yofel> oops, right
<yofel> fixed
<shadeslayer> Drinks on Friday night?
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^^
<yofel> I would assume so
<shadeslayer> when I get in
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> don't leave without me
<sgclark> sounds good to me
<sgclark> oh thank goodness, my phone will work in Munich. At least I can wander with GPS.
<yofel> well, the venue is pretty easy to find as long as you look for that lime-green goethe institute banner (streetview has the place). The hotel is pretty near around the corner
<shadeslayer> the hotel is right around the corner indeed
<shadeslayer> actually, that's the only hotel I'm going to be ever staying in whenever I go to Munich
<shadeslayer> I booked something last time and it was on a totally creepy street
<shadeslayer> *something different
<maxyz> yofel: I've been away for most of the day. the overrides are usually added for the kdeinit hacks, that one is probably wrongly triggered by the outdated lintian.
<yofel> right, we did figure that out in the end. Thanks 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-13
<Ridgewing> Morning all !
<Ridgewing> flexiondotorg, pingy ping-thingy
<marco-parillo> Lots of fresh, new on the daily build this morning: https://lists.launchpad.net/kubuntu-council/msg00050.html
<marco-parillo> Whoops
<marco-parillo> 112 upgraded, 17 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> good
<sgclark> ooh lovely shades of green
<sgclark> anyone testing applications? has anyone been able to sign into google and use KTP with it? Mine is totally busted and I can't even find a way to turn it off lol.
<marco-parillo> sgclark: It did not work for me. I got an GMail warning me about a possible security hole that they helpfully closed.
<marco-parillo> Sorry it has been some months since I tried and I deleted the e-mail. If you ping me here afternoon PST, I can try again when I am home (work blocks many services, so it would not be a good test from work).
<sgclark> hmm. Mine just downright rejects me. Auth failure. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354949
<ubottu> KDE bug 354949 in auth-handler "Can't connect to gtalk account (Authentication failed: invalid-authzid)" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<sgclark> just curious if anyone has google working
<sgclark> no worries
<ahoneybun> around sgclark?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: sorta, whats up? (wearing kde hat atm)
<ahoneybun> I'm trying the ktp thing I think
<ahoneybun> google hangouts on the desktop
<sgclark> ahh ok, yours works?
<ahoneybun> it takes my password but does not show me online
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> now it told me auth failed
<sgclark> yeah same
<ahoneybun> mm
<sgclark> yep same failure
<ahoneybun> I mean it was broken i think before
<ahoneybun> before 15.08.3
<sgclark> can you add your self to the bug I linked above?
<ahoneybun> sure
<sgclark> thanks
<ahoneybun> seems I still have power in there
<ahoneybun> I can change a lot of the details
<ahoneybun> mm where do I add me
<sgclark> well once you get it, they don't really take it away unless you really mess things up lol
<ahoneybun> I added my self to the CC 
<sgclark> ty
<ahoneybun> so I guess we can say it is still in 15.08.3 lol
<ahoneybun> it was reported against 15.08.2
<ahoneybun> also it is upsteam
<sgclark> oh, should prolly update that
<ahoneybun> I can
<sgclark> k
<ahoneybun> .3 is not on the list
<ahoneybun> mm I guess you cant just say it effects you like on LP
<sgclark> that seems to be my main blocker for putting 15.08.3 in backports. but if it is broken in .2 as well..
<sgclark> yeah, I am not a big fan of kde's bug system..
<sgclark> terrible time finding anything on it
<ahoneybun> mm I guess I can say it +1 on it
<sgclark> yeah, I expect your logs will have the exact same error as the rest of us. has something with sasl2
<ahoneybun> "Scarlett Clark and I have this bug in 15.08.3 over at Kubuntu 15.10 as well so it is upstream and still there for sure." is my comment
<ahoneybun> what log?
<sgclark> I ran it under gdb to get output
<ahoneybun> oh
<sgclark> I posted mine, should be enough, as it was exactly the same as other reporters
 * ahoneybun is clueless
<ahoneybun> I wonder what is going on with that currecy bug from akademy
<sgclark> eh?
<ahoneybun> krunner can not convery money right
<ahoneybun> the backend website it was using is gone
<ahoneybun> Riddell and I said they should use duckduckgo 
<sgclark> err ouch
<ahoneybun> it pointed to a .xml file I believe
<ahoneybun> put "15.00 usd to eur" in krunner and see :)
<ahoneybun> does not seem to be a bug report 
<ahoneybun> unless I'm searching wrong
<sgclark> perhaps not, I have a terrible time finding bugs in kde bugzilla
<ahoneybun> mm
<keithzg> It goes look like there's only 2 open bugs files against the "converter" component in krunner: https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_severity=normal&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&component=converter&list_id=1311557&product=krunner
<keithzg> s/goes/does
<keithzg> Not many bugs ever, it seems, so perhaps most are filed against respective backends instead? https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?bug_severity=normal&bug_status=ANY&component=converter&list_id=1311557&product=krunner
<valorie> I was told that something about 2-stage authentication was the problem with google
<valorie> but I never managed to make it work in ktp either
<keithzg> valorie: I have it working these days on my Jolla, which uses Telepathy as the backend, but I *don't* have 2-stage authentication set up with Google. And I actually had to turn down Google's security settings anyways to get normal plain IMAP access :( In the Google account settings this is a user-friendly but then unfortunately rather blunt option of just toggling on or off "Allow less secure apps".
<valorie> interesting
<keithzg> Hmm, although I did just fire up a 15.10 VM and try it and I get the same error with the authentication.
<keithzg> Admittedly I haven't tried it on my Jolla for at least a week or two. I'll have to double-check that when I get home then.
<ahoneybun> keithzg: I think this is it https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340819
<ubottu> KDE bug 340819 in converter "KRunner uses incorrect currency conversion rates" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ahoneybun> 1 USD in EUR
<ahoneybun> gives 1e+99 EUR
<ahoneybun> so the bug is there
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> hola soee
<keithzg> ahoneybun: A bit weird that it was resolved as a dupe of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345750 which is a *newer* bug, heh.
<ubottu> KDE bug 345750 in converter "The currency conversion doesn't show proper values" [Normal,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> thing is I remember commenting on a bug at akademy
<keithzg> ahoneybun: You should be able to just search for your comments then, eh?
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350652
<ubottu> KDE bug 350652 in general "Krunner does not give the correct unit conversion for euro" [Normal,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> yep thanks keithzg
<ahoneybun> I've marked that bug as a copy of 345750
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-14
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Hi how are you ?
<lordievader> Hey sick_rimmit, I'm doing allright. Slept in until late. How are you?
<sick_rimmit> Good, just kicking back today.. It's the weekend..
<lordievader> Yeah ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> sick_rimmit: Having issues with your network connection?
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> morning
<soee> it's getting dark in here :D
<sick_rimmit> Hola
<BluesKaj> hey sick_rimmit, connection probs ?
<BluesKaj> hey sick_rimmit, connection probs ?
<sick_rimmit> Well. not that I know of.. I've got a tail on syslog because I seem to keep dropping out aevery 5 minutes
<BluesKaj> more like every min here on freenode
<ahoneybun> more like every few secs
<sick_rimmit> Ah right then I think I have an issue with wpa_supplicant
<sick_rimmit> I am getting this in the logs
<sick_rimmit> wpa_supplicant[838]: wlp2s0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with a4:b
<sick_rimmit> I'm going to drop out of Kubuntu and return in a different OS, see if it stops
<lordievader> Hmm, group keys shouldn't be used for data towards the AP.
<sick_rimmit> OK... I'm Back using Ubuntu Studio. 
<sick_rimmit> I think there is an issue in Kubuntu with wpa-supplicant, lets see if the connection is stable now
<sick_rimmit> Same machine and everything, just booted to different OS
<BluesKaj> which OS ?
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Studio. 
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha it so quite there, I though I was on the wrong server
<ahoneybun> its a saturday lol
<sick_rimmit> Getting frustrated with Internet DJ Console, trying to make it work so I could use it for Kubuntu Podcast
<sick_rimmit> But it's being very naughty and won't play anything :-(
<ahoneybun> mm
<BluesKaj> heh, well i was actually asking sick_rimmit, but ahoneybun for how and what do you use studio?  I've often thought about it , but I don't do much recording.
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: sick_rimmit said he booted to Ubuntu Studio. 
<ahoneybun> I've not used it
<sick_rimmit> It's actually very good
<BluesKaj> ok , should have scrolled up
<sick_rimmit> I use it for Midi and Audio using Rosegarden, and Ardour
<sick_rimmit> For Guitar and Vocals, and play over backing tracks
<BluesKaj> oh that must be quite a setup 
<sick_rimmit> But getting Jack setup and working is a PITA
<BluesKaj> right, I've heard that
<sick_rimmit> Get really confusing very quickly
<BluesKaj> we're thinking of recording some tracks, but looks like we're gonna go with reaper on W7
<BluesKaj> none of the other guys are linux users
<BluesKaj> back in the day we used to record thru an audio centron mixer into HiFi vhs tapes
<BluesKaj> I'm old :-)
<sick_rimmit> It's no good, I've had to resort to RTFM on IDJC
<BluesKaj> IDJC?
<sick_rimmit> Internet DJ Console
<sick_rimmit> It's a DJ Mixing tool
<sick_rimmit> That I can't figure out how to use
<lordievader> Isn't that the first step when trying to figure out how something works? Reading the manual?
<murthy> how to stop kickoff from not showing my chrome bookmarks
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346602
<ubottu> KDE bug 346602 in Application Launcher (Kickoff) "Application Launger (Kickoff) not filtering search results from system settings" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ovidiu-florin> I think I've added backports wron
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried it 3 times
<ovidiu-florin> and either ppas started working differently, or....
<ovidiu-florin> there are no new updates in backports for wily
<yofel> depends on what you expect to be "new"
<ovidiu-florin> anything
<ovidiu-florin> I've added backports
<ovidiu-florin> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sgclark> plasma is in backports
<ovidiu-florin> and ran sudo apt-get update
<yofel> current contents: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily
<ovidiu-florin> and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> and I have no new updates
<sgclark> dunno if I should apps in there yet. ktp is busted.
<sgclark> well it is there..
<ovidiu-florin> isn't backports disabled durring upgrade?
<yofel> release upgrade? yes
<yofel> lets do this the foolproof way: what's your version of powerdevil?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<murthy> could anyone help be with a bug
<ovidiu-florin> muon sais 4:5.4.3
<ovidiu-florin> says*
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what 4: means
<yofel> epoch, technical stuff
<sgclark> that is the latest ovidiu-florin
<yofel> but that's as new as you'll get
<sgclark> murthy: sorry I have to head out shortly
<ovidiu-florin> then I had backports before?
<ovidiu-florin> but didn't know it
<murthy> sgclark: ok
<yofel> possibly, did you use the release upgrade or did you dist-upgrade?
<sgclark> must have. there is nothing newer
<ovidiu-florin> muon updatec click click finish
<murthy> yofel: can you spare a min?
<yofel> looking at that bug link
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't upgrade to wily via CLI
<yofel> hm, I never did the muon thing, and now I wonder what that actually executes :/
<ovidiu-florin> I think it runs commands
<ovidiu-florin> has any of you experienced terrible KRunner in Wily?
<ovidiu-florin> or terrible searchin in Kickoff?
<murthy> yofel: does kickoff use baloo to display chrome bookmarks?
<yofel> murthy: no idea. I can confirm that the limiting doesn't work in kickoff though
<yofel> I thought that was the same code as krunner, but it doesn't seem so
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> yofel: can you confirm on the bug report so that I can reopen it
<murthy> can you give me Kai Uwe Broulik nick
<ovidiu-florin> whenever I try to search for something in krunner it lags massively
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: can't say I've seen that
<ovidiu-florin> also when ever I try co calculate something in it
<ovidiu-florin> if lags when showing the numbers I type
<yofel> murthy: kbroulik according to identity
<murthy> ok
<yofel> would be good if you could confirm it with plasma 5.4.3 too
<murthy> wait
<murthy> I can confirm
<murthy> I am on 5.4.3
<murthy> and the bookmarks are still showing, I will update the bug report
<yofel> I wonder what component that search kcm is
<yofel> the defaults button does nothing
<yofel> fun, running "kcmshell5 baloofile" crashed krunner...
<yofel> mdb_dbi_open()
<yofel> balooooooooooooo @³[]²¼²3
<yofel> ah, plasmasearch
<murthy> opens fine here
<yofel> the db crash is a rather common one
<yofel> but I think it only oocurs when indexing is disabled
<murthy> do you want to update the component?
<murthy> right now its kickoff
<yofel> leave it at kickoff
<murthy> ok
<yofel> krunner did filter the search, so it's not the kcm
<murthy> I just reopened the bug
<murthy> yofel: for me krunner works fine
<murthy> krunner does not show bookmarks
<murthy> when opted out
<yofel> that's what I just said?
<murthy> ah sorry
<soee_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KDE-Frameworks-5.16
<murthy> yofel: when will the ffmpegthumbs frameworks package be available?
<yofel> erm, can't remember right now. There was some talk about the missing plugins lately
<yofel> wasn't there a way to do full text search in kmail?
<murthy> yofel: baloo search?
<murthy> baloo indexes kmail right?
<yofel> I was just too blind to find the search dialog -.-
<murthy> I am not sure which plugin was refered too regarding ffmpegthumbs, but I am using it right now from frameworks without any issue
<yofel> from git I guess
<murthy> ya
<yofel> should be in applications 15.12 then I guess
<murthy> ok
<yofel> can't find the mail
<murthy> its ok
<yofel> and the "find message" dialog in kmail doesn't seem to work
<murthy> I am getting those mail too
<yofel> how helpful
<murthy> I will search it
<murthy> heh
<murthy> try the milo search widget
<yofel> We are sorry, Plasma closed unepectedly
<yofel> and the crash is unretracable
<yofel> I quit
<murthy> :)
<murthy> seems the same db error
<yofel> well, it doesn't retrace it at all, and I have like almost all debug packages installed
<murthy> that happens to me too, I find some of the debug messages missing. any idea why?
<murthy> sorry that happened when with dolphin
<murthy> when I was trying to debug ffmpegthumbs
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-15
<ahoneybun> mm plasma is becoming a BIG pain in the butt with monitors
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: with Lubuntu I use arandr
<ahoneybun> plasma does everything
<clivejo> ahoneybun: and the CI keeps blaming me :(
<ahoneybun> clivejo: your doing your best on a system that is broken to start with
<ahoneybun> we all thank you for the work you, sgclark and yofel are doing
 * ahoneybun knows not how to restart plasma
<clivejo> Im not doing anything at the moment, I have no idea whats going on any more 
<ahoneybun> I was using Unity and it was working great for what I was doing
<ahoneybun> d_ed: still kicking?
<ahoneybun> logging out and back in fixed that
<sgclark> things are a bit up in the air while we figure stuff out. hopefully we can work out a workflow next week
<ahoneybun> I just don't know what to blame, plasma, the kcm, or kwin
<sgclark> oh I guess he left
<sgclark> monitors broke again?
<ahoneybun> the panel was not listening
<ahoneybun> no menu, no right click
<sgclark> oh.
<ahoneybun> one desktop was black with nothing
<ahoneybun> logging out fixed it
<ahoneybun> one thing that plasma never has gotten right I think is anything more then 1 monitor
<sgclark> well I am nt much help. dunno what I did but my laptop keeps racing to 100% CPU and locks up.
<sgclark> I need to stop doing a million things on it I guess
<ahoneybun> I had that but with the hard drive doing it
<ahoneybun> new harddrive fixed it
<sgclark> could very well be
<sgclark> ew
<sgclark> no monies
<ahoneybun> I moved from a 1TB spin to 240GB ssd
<ahoneybun> lol
<sgclark> nice
<ahoneybun> you could try to request it from the fund
<ahoneybun> ubuntu one
<ahoneybun> 'try'
<sgclark> couldnt upgrade if I wanted to
<ahoneybun> how bad is your hardware sgclark?
<sgclark> couple years old
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> what CPU?
<sgclark> guess lappy here is actually going on 4
<sgclark> i7, was nice for its time
<ahoneybun> yea Gen 2 maybe
<sgclark> just wear and tear. I do everything on it..
<ahoneybun> I have a 2 year old i7 here
<ahoneybun> Gen 4
<ahoneybun> Intel makes good chips
<sgclark> aye, this thing does much compiling and everything else, I think though it is just saying, I am tired mom, let me rest haha
<ahoneybun> I have an AMD build I made about 4 years ago
<ahoneybun> yea you need a decent CPU and SSD to really compile
<sgclark> yeah qt brings this thing to its knees.
<sgclark> and I been running jenkins and docker stuff for CI testing, but I think I have finally most of it moved to kde infra.
<ahoneybun> nice
<sgclark> I can utilize launchpad for compiling till I can afford an upgrade.
<ahoneybun> yea LP does have some uses lol
<ahoneybun> everyone is going away :(
<ahoneybun> go munich
<sgclark> gonna be all work. Tons to do in short time
<ahoneybun> either way
<sgclark> gah
<sgclark> yay..
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> or sgclark ?
<clivejo> Anyways, following the publishing of kdeconnect-plasma here - http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/0.9/src/kdeconnect-kde-0.9.tar.xz.mirrorlist  I packaged it up, but using the 0.9 as the version, is this ok?
<clivejo> previous its been 0.0+gitXXXXXXXX
<clivejo> wanted to know your thoughts on it
<clivejo> if there are any testers here, its in my PPA (ppa:clivejo/wily and ppa:clivejo/xenial)
 * clivejo wanders off
<mparillo> clivejo: Not sure I can test it, but it seemed to upgrade successfully: Unpacking kdeconnect-plasma (0.9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) over (0.0+git20151110-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) ...
<mparillo> On xenial
<valorie> oooo, leet
<clivejo> I have it installed on xenial and seems to be working :)
<clivejo> valorie: do you know why kvkbd has been dropped?
<valorie> dunno what that is?
<valorie> !info kvkbd
<ubottu> Package kvkbd does not exist in wily
<clivejo> on screen keyboard
<valorie> well duh
<valorie> oh
<valorie> there is work on a new one, I believe
<valorie> or adapted from one that already works on android
<clivejo> its designed for KDE4, but seems to work on my xenial install
<valorie> interested
<valorie> does it need porting?
<clivejo> last update was in 2014
<valorie> I've heard one complaint in #kubuntu about the lack of an os keyboard
<clivejo> valorie: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kvkbd?content=56019
<valorie> for people wanting to run kubuntu on tablet, they really need one
<valorie> clivejo: I would ask in #plasma and get some opinions
<valorie> or better yet, plasma-devel list since it's a weekend
<valorie> sec
<clivejo> it seems to work as intended
<clivejo> Ill package it up for wily and xenial, get some more people to test it
<valorie> cool. I'm upgrading my travel computer to xenial, since everybody seems to be having a good experience with it
<valorie> that's `sudo apt devel-upgrade -d` or so?
<valorie> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<clivejo> valorie: dont do it if you need that computer for anything
<valorie> I won't need it until April, really
<clivejo> at the moment its just wily with a few new packages, but when development really kicks off, it will probably break!
<valorie> when I'm not traveling, it is now the Test Box
<valorie> yep
<valorie> been there, done that, and not doing it with *this* computer
<jussi01> good morining lovely kubuntu  peoples :)
<valorie> bleeding-edge can be painful
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to jussi01!
<valorie> and good morning to lovely jussi people
<jussi01> )
<valorie> clivejo: it is worth asking the author why his work isn't on KDE git, so that it gets released to everybody
<valorie> kde-apps is a rather crappy site, but until someone replaces it, it molders away....
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #655: FAILURE in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #749: FAILURE in 1 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kirigami build #91: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kirigami/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #527: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1003: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #728: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1004: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #713: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #173: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #528: FIXED in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/528/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Done. lol
<acheronuk> I saw. lol
<santa_> tsimonq2: kwayland failed to build, could you re-run gbp-ppa on that one so we can see what happened?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: One sec:
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fix, santa_?
<santa_> tsimonq2: fixed, soe¡mehow the branch wasn't merged
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> k thx
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Then we have Xenial to go.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> After I get that done, we're good.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: All of the deps are automatically bumped, RIGHT?
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes, they were when running gbp-nr
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Awesome. :)
 * acheronuk tests tsimonq2's ark fix
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> thx man
<acheronuk> nearly forgot!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: 16.10 test will have to wait for a new VM I will make tomorrow to test plasma 5.8
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> cool thx man
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: on zesty tested on 3 rar archives. seems ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&gsessionid=OK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the patch pilot calendar.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They'll be marked as active or inactive in the #ubuntu-devel topic.\
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So you get to poke those people for trivial fixes. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (or fixes that don't require mass uploads)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For example, my ark fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you didn't know, these are the people that work for Canonical that have upload access. They pick a day once a month and they work on the sponsorship queue.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's the policy. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So acheronuk, if that ark fix is good to go, I'll get it in the queue.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (I'm assuming it is)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then tomorrow morning I'll poke Iain Lane. :)
<santa_> good to know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Done, should be in the queue now.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Uploading Xenial Frameworks packages now.
<santa_> o
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: meant to mention, please don't change the nightly timer again for now. there was a bug giving a NullPointerExpection when trying to re-enable it, that needs looking into
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<acheronuk> *Exception lol
 * acheronuk rubs eyes
<acheronuk> santa_: so, say I want to do some fixes tomorrow, changes go to the normal _backports branch at the moment?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would say so
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, we are using branches as allways were used (afaik)
<acheronuk> ok. noted. thnx
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #6: ABORTED in 3 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebdev build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebdev/10/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: please do not trigger the nightly later
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> there are not many KE prejects that have had stuff pushed to git the last 24hrs, so I would do manual prodding of those that have tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How do you know?
<acheronuk> I mean I will do
<acheronuk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?sort=age
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I wonder if instead of doing a nightly, when someone pushes there, the job runs in KCI
<acheronuk> night :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> o/
<jr> Hello
<jr> Not sure if this is the right channel
<jr> I'm once again being contacted by kubuntu-ci :(
<jr> Can't this bot check if it is messaging the right person ? 
<jr> (By having the user commands in directly in the chan to appair the nick to its account, if the user is logged in in Freenode)
<acheronuk> Riddell: jr would be your id on kubuntu-ci/KCI, yes 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kirigami build #92: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kirigami/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #174: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #750: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1005: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #656: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #142: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kirigami build #93: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kirigami/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #175: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #43: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #31: FAILURE in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #44: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #35: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1006: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #45: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #44: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #46: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #31: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #34: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/34/
<jimarvan> goood morning everyone :)
<acheronuk> hi jimarvan 
<jimarvan> hey acheronuk :) How is it going?
<jimarvan> glpbs
<acheronuk> jimarvan: usual mix of great and mildly ****ed up
<jimarvan> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #240: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #161: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #162: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #241: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #33: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/47/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai Rik :D
<acheronuk> frameworks built after much prodding. needs to QA check though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey y'all you guys hey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> See ubuntu-devel-discuss
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll reply with what Kubuntu does
<ahoneybun> wxl: about that meeting: I think the UOS is this week
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_: so I can use taht for any ppa now?
<santa_> acheronuk: what is 'that'?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The trello notification on TG. about gbp-ppa
<santa_> acheronuk: you could use it for any ppa before I did that, the task I have just marked as 'done' is just to make it able to build the 'ka-deps' package (which is a native package)
<acheronuk> ah. I must have misread a comment someone made about using outside our ppas
<santa_> acheronuk: the only thing specific for kubuntu ppas in gbp-ppa is just the ppa version suffix guessing, but you can just override it with "-s <suffix>"
<acheronuk> I have not tried in a while
<acheronuk> I though someone said it was broken
 * acheronuk runs memcheck on his possibly faulty memory
<BluesKaj> why would I have inode/dirs on my outboard drive that are copies of my / and /home partitions on the internal drive ? I certainly didn't copy the data over
<acheronuk> santa_: discover 5.8.3 from debian has an appstream 0.10+ compatibility patch. so debian set the min appstream version in their deps to 0.10.3, which is what they have in unstable.
<acheronuk> the cmake check just looks for 0.10 I think? so can we get away with just lowering that for yakkety, as that has 0.10.1?
<acheronuk> Xenial has appstream 0.9.4-1 so maybe the patch and bumped dep can be disabled for that?
<santa_> acheronuk: maybe, feel free to try, it's either that or backporting appstream in our ppas
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, but I'm unsure if that impacts anything else in ubuntu. to be honest, not sure what else uses it!
<acheronuk> santa_: anyway... I shall try, and see how discover works in each
<santa_> that's a good point, indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #35: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #36: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #36: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #46: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/37/
<acheronuk> I *think* xenial will require a new appstream. will test more later hopefully
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #47: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #37: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #48: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #39: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/38/
<blaze> Qt5.7 is still not good enough for debian testing, does it mean zesty will have 5.6?
<acheronuk> blaze: the ubuntu Qt devs were planning to land 5.7 in the new year in zesty
<acheronuk> blaze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<blaze> I see, so the situation is basically the same as in debian
<blaze> they're waiting for the patch release to bring fixes for some exotic architectures
<acheronuk> santa_ tsimonq2 so far so good with an upgrade in a yakkety VM
 * BluesKaj hasn't had an upgrade on YY for a couple of days
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I'm talking about the staging ppas
<blaze> acheronuk: what are you testing? frameworks?
<BluesKaj> ok , acheronuk just let us know, Ill uncomment the ppa 
<acheronuk> blaze: frameworks 5.27 and plasma 5.8.3
<blaze> cool
<acheronuk> in a VM!
<BluesKaj> sounds like more than just minor changes 
<BluesKaj> I'm running YY as full OS here on it;'s own partition , same for ZZ
<acheronuk> staging for potential backports, so yes, not minor
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, god, I'm looking forward to them
<BluesKaj> good even :-)
<acheronuk> both sound right ;)
<jimarvan> see ya later peeps :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: well yeah shoot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/28/
<acheronuk> santa_: even with the latest changes due to go into 5.8.4, discover in Xenial seems to reject the archive version of appstream at build time. So I guess it's a backport of at least the yakkety version or nothing
<santa_> acheronuk: ok
<acheronuk> oh, and I switched the normal QA pages from zesty to yakkety to generate at least a few reports on the YY backports
<acheronuk> switch it back if you want the zesty ones updated again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #845: FAILURE in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #163: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #242: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #846: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #164: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #243: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #35: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/35/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'm working after school for the rest of the week then on Saturday. If you guys want to throw me things to do, now is the time.
<santa_> tsimonq2: making sure that frameworks is fine in the kci would be very helpful for 5.28
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Will do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, good call
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you know anything about OBI/9w?
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> wtf?
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Alternative_installers
<wxl> i note the images are not hosted on canonical infrastructure and that said we should probably jettison those
<tsimonq2> So this should go on #lubuntu-devel?
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> derp
<wxl> that's what i meant to do :/
<tsimonq2> kde bug 372300
<ubottu> KDE bug 372300 in plugins "Ark can't open RAR file" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372300
<mamarley> https://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20161114-1.txt Ouch.
<valorie> the packages and ISOs have been rebuilt afaik
<valorie> the neon team was on that ASAP
<mamarley> I don't doubt it, but still, ouch.
<valorie> yes
<tsimonq2> Weeeeeeeeeeeee
<tsimonq2> Bug 1636655
<ubottu> bug 1636655 in ark (Ubuntu) "Ark no longer opens rar files in 16.10" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636655
<tsimonq2> Fix uploaded to Zesty!
<tsimonq2> In a little bit I'll start the SRU process.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sorry. I see you pinged me, but was doing other stuff. sorted now?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yes
<wxl> so which part of kubuntu uses mysql? 
<wxl> baloo?
<wxl> akonadi?
<tsimonq2> I thought akonadi
<tsimonq2> Why?
<wxl> just curious
<valorie> so does amarok
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #815: FAILURE in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/815/
<wxl> weird
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hm?
<wxl> tsimonq2: weird that a media player depends on mysql
<wxl> makes sense but weird regardless :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fix please? ;) -kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #815: FAILURE in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/815/
<tsimonq2> Ok. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/143/
<tsimonq2> Oooh, wxl is gonna have a fixing party. XD
<tsimonq2> (or me if he doesn't wanna)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #729: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #714: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/714/
<wxl> tsimonq2: i might be able to do something later but i'm slammed at work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> tsimonq2: plus i actually have schroots set up at home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ah k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #276: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #269: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #53: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #277: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #270: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #54: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #307: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/307/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ping
<wxl> ja
<tsimonq2> wxl: Pls nominate bug 1636655 for Zesty and Yakkety. I'll turn it into an SRU.
<ubottu> bug 1636655 in ark (Ubuntu) "Ark no longer opens rar files in 16.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636655
<wxl> um what makes me capable of nominating it?
<wxl> oh cuz i'm bug control bahg
<tsimonq2> Yeah dipdoo. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: So how do I mark bugs as different statuses in different releases?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/130/
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think the nomination has to happen
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/303/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Demonstrate pls?
<wxl> or perhaps set a milestone?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/27/
<wxl> i'm not sure actually
<tsimonq2> Milestone
<tsimonq2> Try it
<wxl> well i'm not sure what the right milestone is
<tsimonq2> Always revertable, doesn't hurt. ;)
<tsimonq2> Oh, let's see if I can dig up an example bug...
<wxl> that'd be smarter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #308: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/308/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bug 1575460
<ubottu> bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575460
<tsimonq2> wxl: See how that bug has two things for that?
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's an accepted nomination, which you need to get ~ubuntu-drivers to accept
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> Bah
<tsimonq2> Nenvermind then I guess?
<tsimonq2> *Nevermind
<wxl> yeah i have no control over theat
<wxl> not sure you can see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/+bug/1636655/+nominate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1636655 in ark (Ubuntu) "Ark no longer opens rar files in 16.10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<wxl> Bug nominations are evaluated by release managers and accepted or declined for fixing in a series.
<wxl> The Ubuntu release manager is Ubuntu Drivers.
<tsimonq2> OH THAT'S WHAT THAT MEANS
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #193: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/193/
<tsimonq2> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/28/
<wxl> maintainer of ark is ~debian-qt-kde
<tsimonq2> Bah
<wxl> the number one thing you need, my friend, is patience :)
<tsimonq2> I agree. Now TELL ME HOW TO GET IT, NOW! :P
<wxl> contact ~ubuntu-drivers and/or ~debian-qt-kde
<wxl> ask them to accept the nomination
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #321: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #28: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #328: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #198: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/198/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: So it seems my fresh Kubuntu 17.04 install with the upgraded Ark still cannot view RAR files.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: How *exactly* did you test it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #199: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #329: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #29: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #29: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #160: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #161: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #292: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #293: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #21: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #118: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #22: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #70: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #165: FAILURE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #119: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #181: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #166: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #71: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #256: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #21: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/21/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: make sure unrar is installed. open archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #77: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #106: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #40: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #50: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #31: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #54: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #182: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #107: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #17: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #32: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #13: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #55: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #25: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #26: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #18: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #40: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #31: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #30: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #41: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #18: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #25: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #26: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #816: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #144: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #145: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #817: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #45: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/11/
<acheronuk> morning 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #46: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/19/
<acheronuk> ah, yofel is doing maintenance on a node, so acheronuk refrains from 'pushing buttons'
<yofel> you can push buttons that don't enable it again as I'm installing updates on the slaves
<acheronuk> ok. noted
<yofel> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> yofel: thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #330: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #30: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #200: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #244: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #165: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #36: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/31/
<acheronuk> santa_ tsimonq2 et al: FYI, quickgit.kde.org is no more. we now have cgit.kde.org
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks for the heads up, FYI that doesn't affect the KA because there's nothing relying on quickgit.kde.org
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, I got that. It was just for when people go to check code changes on the web, and will now get a "I have all the knowledge!" message on the old address
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<maxyz> acheronuk: It might be wise to setup a redirect in git.kde.org (independant of the underlying "gitweb" software)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
<maxyz> Some Homepage fields point to their gitweb uris
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/25/
<acheronuk> maxyz: maybe you want to suggest that to KDE? my use of 'we' earlier wasn't meant to indicate that I have any say at all in it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1009: FAILURE in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1010: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/39/
<yofel> quickgit is now a 302 to cgit
<yofel> acheronuk: continuing in here, I did make a backup of jenkins now and copied the tar to the slaves, so we have something for desaster recovery at least
<yofel> should eventually still be an rsync+rdiff-backup combo somewhere though
<acheronuk> ok. good to know
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #29: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/50/
<soee> ahoneybun: https://twitter.com/feralgames/status/798480774865494016
<yofel> also: to whoever edited the executor count for swy1, please read the node description...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> o/ yofel
<yofel> hey
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How are things going?
<yofel> busy with work and life mostly, but good in general
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Cool
<acheronuk> yofel: not me who edited it, but I see it and have noted for future ref
<yofel> you can set it higher, but starting more than 50 at the same time will oom-kill something on the server
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I imagin 50 with linode there will be more than enough
<yofel> I set it to 40 for now, not like it's ever using that much. Jenkins always prefers the nodes with the highest amount of executors, so swy1 mostly gets used in the phase with the most builds and when linode is offline
<yofel> I set it up as a development node, it's just running in production when there's nothing to test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> understood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #980: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #981: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/981/
 * acheronuk goes for lunch
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480237/ <--- is it safe to proceed ? 
<yofel> ejat: I would say no, can you please re-post that with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1
<ejat> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480262/
<yofel> hm thanks, but someone with a better knowledge of the PPA contents will have to look at that
<shadeslayer> yofel: actually Jenkins prefers the node where the job was last run
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, good to know, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #50: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/50/
<shadeslayer> You can change it to, least node load via a plugin
<acheronuk> ejat: what ppas did you add?
<ejat> staging-kdeapplications
<ejat> staging-plasma
<acheronuk> ejat: to test staging-plasma, at the moment you will need staging-frameworks as well
<ejat> acheronuk: added.. thanks 
<ejat> but there is remaining : The following packages have been kept back:
<ejat>   libpam-kwallet4 libpam-kwallet5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #49: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/49/
<acheronuk> is that on an upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<santa_> ejat: is that zesty?
<ejat> upgrade
<ejat> zesty? 
<santa_> ejat: yes, what are you trying to upgrade xenial, yakkety or zesty?
<acheronuk> packages say 16.10 in that paste
<ejat> santa_: my bad ... yakkety 
<acheronuk> ejat: with a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' I see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480352/
<acheronuk> which is what I would expect
<acheronuk> humm... https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.28.0.php
<soee> :D
<mamarley> acheronuk: Stop doing soee's job for him! :P
 * acheronuk is sorry
<mamarley> Just kidding :)
<acheronuk> so am I :)
<ejat> thanks acheronuk n santa 
<acheronuk> ejat: np. please tell us of any problems 
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23480412/ <-- can remove pam-kwallet-init ?
<acheronuk> ejat: yes
<ejat> korgac closed unexpectedly
<yofel> can happend during the upgrade
<ejat> ok noted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #51: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #50: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/26/
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: FYI: indeed the dist-upgrades of plasma 5.8.3 @ staging are broken. I suspect it's because we imported that bad breaks from debian and I'm invertigating a solution
<acheronuk> santa_: broken how?
<santa_> acheronuk: it holds back packages which shouldn't be holded back. I'm getting something similar to what ejat reported
<acheronuk> santa_: he did not have the frameworks ppa enabled, and the problem went away when he did
<santa_> acheronuk: well, maybe they are 2 different problems but the dist-upgrades aren't working properly here for zesty
<acheronuk> santa_: there is an issue on zesty and it build against proposed, and some deps are not migrated to release in there
<acheronuk> libqalaclulate for example
<santa_> I uploaded a pre-release of that package to zesty/staging
<santa_> right now the packaging is installable but not upgradable
<acheronuk> trying: libqalculate
<acheronuk> skipped: libqalculate (36, 3, 35)
<acheronuk>     got: 215+0: a-59:a-20:a-21:i-25:p-27:p-25:s-38
<acheronuk>     * amd64: cantor-backend-qalculate, kamoso, kde-config-touchpad, kde-touchpad, kdeconnect-plasma, kdeconnect-plasma-dbg, kinfocenter, kinfocenter-dbg, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full, libkf5purpose-dev, libkf5purpose5, libkf5purpose5-dbg, libkf5purposewidgets5, openbox-kde-session, plasma-desktop, plasma-desktop-dbg, plasma-desktop-dev, plasma-mediacenter, plasma-mediacenter-dbg, plasma-widgets-addons, plasma-workspace, 
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace-dev, plasma-workspace-wayland, qalculate, qalculate-gtk, qml-modules-org-kde-purpose, sddm-theme-breeze, step
<acheronuk> ubuntu devs/release did some rebuilds of stuff to try and shift it out of proposed, but not enough to finish the job
<acheronuk> santa_: much of that would get sorted when we upload plasma?
<acheronuk> + maybe a rebuild of cantor and kamoso
<santa_> or when someone does a no-change rebuild of that
<santa_> but I think that's not the problem here
<acheronuk> what is then?
<acheronuk> on zesty, I enabled proposed temporarily, upgraded libqalulate5 to libqalulate6 and what dep'd on it, disabled proposed, and was good to go with the staging ppa upgrade
<acheronuk> santa_: as far as I recall the upgrade would have gone ahead if I let the whole of proposed upgrade, but I didn't want to risk that, so cherry picked
<acheronuk> I think mamarly has all of proposed enabled and upgraded 3 or 4 machines ok?
<mamarley> acheronuk: 5, actually :)
<acheronuk> wow!
<mamarley> I know, why does one guy need 5 computers?
 * acheronuk counts
<santa_> acheronuk: still it doesn't work here and still that breaks are wrong wheter they are causing my issue or not
<acheronuk> which breaks?
<santa_> that breaks from debian against all reverse dependencies in frameworks and plasma
<santa_> they were stripped in frameworks but not in plasma
<acheronuk> oh, those. not been an issue here, but maybe they might for some
<acheronuk> still not quite sure what the issue is with those. if you would care to explain sometime exactly why they are so horrendous, that would be nice.
<santa_> because they make the dist-upgrades unneccesarily difficult for package managers
<acheronuk> apt-get dist-upgrade was ok here. difficult how?
<santa_> well, I think this is pretty obvious
<acheronuk> should be easy to explain then
<santa_> well. if there is a package breaking another the package manager needs to figure out a solution
<santa_> without them it doesn't need to figure out anything
<acheronuk> apt seemed to manage ok for me. can you give an example from a plasma control file that would trip it up?
<santa_> plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> I don't doubt you, but I would just like to fully understand
<acheronuk> santa_: so? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23481875/
<acheronuk> santa_: a bit messy, but what do you thing apt would barf on there?
<acheronuk> s/thing/think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #16: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/24/
<acheronuk> anyone tested the staging ppas with xenial yet?
<acheronuk> I meant to, but been looking at KCI stuff :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/8/
<mparillo> acheronuk: New, shiny, and fragile?
<acheronuk> mparillo: quite likely. I will try in a VM tomorrow.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/12/
<mparillo> I did not know there was a staging PPA for backports. I only knew of ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<acheronuk> staging of most things goes in the normal staging ppas 1st. then moved to backports landing for more testing
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-mediacenter/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=eeab791daf2d3309ca1c2414c02595326c1858a4
<acheronuk> ummm usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/plasma/applets/plasma_containment_mediacenter.so ?
<acheronuk> should be? usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/plasma/applets/plasma_containment_mediacenter.so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/9/
<mparillo> So, is there a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-staging?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #206: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/10/
<acheronuk> mparillo: nope
<acheronuk> just normal staging-frameworks and staging-plasma
<acheronuk> if you look at it like this, anything in there now for xenial or yakkety is by definition a backport, as XX and YY are out
<mparillo> But when we ship it to users, it will have to be through the Backports PPA, right?
<valorie> I'm not clear on updates vs backports
<valorie> there are both
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep, it will be copied to bp-landing and then bp's
<wxl> like the general concept of backports?
 * valorie goes googling
<acheronuk> valorie: an update is a minor/bugfix one
<acheronuk> valorie: say we released plasma 5.9.2 with zesty. and then kde releases 5.9.3 as a bugfix update. that would go in updates
<valorie> right
<valorie> but both would  be backports for X and /or Y
<valorie> correct?
<acheronuk> right, but as we released 5.7.5 for yakkety, 5.9.x would be a whole new upstream release. not an 'update' to the archive version
<acheronuk> so it would be a backport
<valorie> yeah
<acheronuk> that is why xenial has no updates
 * valorie needs to get back into testing
<acheronuk> we released 5.5.5 with xenial, which was the latest and last in 5.5.x
<wxl> basically backports only applies to older releases
<acheronuk> so 5.6, or 5.7 or 5.8 is a backport
<wxl> and it's when the non-minor version number changes
<valorie> got it
<wxl> in a more general way, security updates created in new versions of software but applied to older versions, are also a backport
<valorie> sure
<acheronuk> it's one of those concepts that makes you go WTF at first, and then after a bit seems obvious. but until it 'clicks', it is confusing
<wxl> kind of like virtual machines, x-forwarding, ssh tunnelling, etc
<valorie> I've always liked to have the latest, so I always enable security updates without my explicit permission, and both updates and backports
<valorie> but not proposed unless I'm testing in a vm
<wxl> i used to be like that
<wxl> but then i kind of got laazy
<wxl> i run lts in production
<valorie> I've run YY on this laptop since the day it opened
<valorie> little chancy, but it worked out last cycle
<wxl> my experience when i did otherwise is that, in general, even with proposed enabled, it's rarely problematic
<wxl> unless you dist-upgrade
<wxl> however, i just like having to update less :)
<valorie> I prefer full-upgrade
<wxl> the fact that you can get backported kernels is pretty cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #207: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/11/
<valorie> and I like to update all the time!
<valorie> unless I hear of major problems
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #121: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/121/
<acheronuk> I applaud whoever wrote ppa-purge! :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #19: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/32/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #33: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/33/
<wxl> i'll just drop this here, cuz it's useful and to the point: exploring system calls with strace http://www.muppetlabs.com/~mikeh/systemcalls.pdf
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^ make sure to check that out
<valorie> I met one of the strace devels at Mentor Summit a few weeks back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #730: FIXED in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #715: FIXED in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/715/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/23/
<ahoneybun> mm I need libavcodec-ffmpeg56 but it's not in YY
<ahoneybun> ohh
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/codestation/qcma/blob/master/debian/control
<ahoneybun> so I need to change these deps and then rebuild the package
<ahoneybun> any idea tsimonq2?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/3/
<santa_> acheronuk: sorry for vanishing from the Breaks conversation, I just need to get the sutff done. I doubt I will have more time today for kubuntu so if you are around tomorrow I will explain you the thng again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #270: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/270/
<santa_> s/thng/thing/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #278: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #271: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #55: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #272: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #279: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #271: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #313: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #179: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/302/
 * tsimonq2 yawns and reads backlog
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: re: plasma-mediacenter commit eeab791daf2d3309ca1c2414c02595326c1858a4, apologies, my mistake, nice catch.
<tsimonq2> Thanks wxl
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Play around with the wrap-and-sort tool, it's your friend. ;)
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: And bump Standards-version
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: But otherwise no clue. XD
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> First of all, hai. :)
<tsimonq2> bug 1636655
<ubottu> bug 1636655 in ark (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Ark no longer opens rar files in 16.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636655
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/13/
<tsimonq2> Fix is in Zesty Archive, started the SRU procedure I think.
<tsimonq2> Please, if someone has the upload access (before I ask someone else), upload the SRU to yakkety-proposed so it can start the process.
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 844380
<ubottu> Debian bug 844380 in konsole "konsole segmentation fault after close splitted view" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/844380
<tsimonq2> I plan on confirming in my Kubuntu Zesty VM shortly, and I'll get it in Launchpad.
<tsimonq2> So about that Debian bug, I'm unable to reproduce because I'm not exactly sure what the issue is.
<tsimonq2> maxyz: Could you please give me a step by step on how you reproduced the bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/23/
<tsimonq2> KCI Idea: Separate tabs for Applications, Frameworks, and Plasma FIX
<tsimonq2> On that note, nini o.
<tsimonq2> *o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #322: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #25: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #33: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #222: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #174: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #84: UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #323: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #144: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #235: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #294: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #324: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #223: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #143: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #40: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #236: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #162: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #150: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #219: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #82: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #224: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #147: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #148: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #243: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #93: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #183: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #3: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #3: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #151: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #115: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #220: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #4: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #4: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #176: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #192: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #78: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #184: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #87: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #52: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #88: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #73: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #109: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #33: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #18: UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #110: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #109: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #7: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #9: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #9: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #9: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #8: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #10: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #10: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #10: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #28: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #7: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #9: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #7: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #9: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #42: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #8: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #10: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #10: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #10: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #43: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #51: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #9: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #10: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #19: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #110: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #4: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #42: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #34: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #19: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #47: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #11: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #7: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #7: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #9: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #9: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #27: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #20: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #10: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #20: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #53: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #12: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
<acheronuk> morning
<maxyz> tsimonq2: create a bunch of vertical splits (~8), close about half of them around, create them again, and repeat till it crashes
<yofel> river just died o.O
<yofel> sitter: how can I reach starbuck again when he's not on IRC?
<sitter> yofel: starbuck@netrunner-os.com
<yofel> thanks
<jimarvan> good morning everyone :)
<tsimonq2> Meeting minutes from Qt Release Team meeting 15th November 2016
<tsimonq2> Qt 5.7.1 status:
<tsimonq2> - Final packages under testing  * All known blockers should be fixed * We will release these packages as Qt 5.7.1 if nothing serious found during testing
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D :D :D
<hateball> which means plasma et al 5.8.3 backported? ;o
<tsimonq2> hateball: That means we get a KDE Applications higher than 16.04.3 in the archive and backported.
<tsimonq2> :D :D :D :D
<hateball> :)
<tsimonq2> Hmm, no santa_ today?
<tsimonq2> yofel: Hey, any chance you could upload this SRU to yakkety-proposed? ;)
<tsimonq2> bug 1636655
<ubottu> bug 1636655 in ark (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Ark no longer opens rar files in 16.10" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636655
<yofel> maybe later
<tsimonq2> Thanks yofel. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @yofel, 'Not me, guv'
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> damn
<yofel> nah, zabbix says it tried to do *something*, then died seconds later. I sent starbuck a mail
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not me this time. :P
<yofel> but seriously, this is one of the most unreliable servers I've seen in a while
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @yofel, Big incoming spike in network traffic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Maybe you 'sleep package'?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/ci_20161116.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That's what I was just looking at. just a bit more zoomed in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x748) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kLxtXb4P/file_1196.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Clifford? :O
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, haha. yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, How's he doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<wxl> who's going to the kde snaps session at uos?
<acheronuk> wxl: if that the one Haruld & Scarlett are doing?
<acheronuk> s/is/if
<wxl> acheronuk: yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: inproper sed. :P
<acheronuk> s/inproper/improper
<acheronuk> but I know. I just couldn't be bothered to correct
<mamarley> Uncorrect English!
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkipi/commit/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=b14f046fe30516ebeeacd4d169f58c3837b7d9f0
<santa_> acheronuk: yes?
<acheronuk> ^^^ the breaks/replaces libkf5kipi31.0.0 (<= 16.04.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa50) there causes the version staged for xenial to be un-installable
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, ok, I ddidn't notice the bad suffix, do you mind to replace the version with (<< 16.04.3) ?
<acheronuk> santa_: "do you mind to replace"?
<acheronuk> does that mean you would like me to do it? I can
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, I you have time. sorry for the 'engrish' :)
<acheronuk> ok. I was just seeing earlier what would happen if the stuff we have staged in various ppas was shifted to backports, and that glitch came up
<santa_> have you figured out the appstream problem yet?
<acheronuk> not yet. sort of went on the back burner. I need to shove a backport of that in a ppa somewhere so I can see if that breaks anything
<BluesKaj> so which staging ppas are recommended for ZZ atm for further testing
<BluesKaj> or ppas in general 
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: at the moment for ZZ you would need staging-framework & staging-plasma. but as they build against what is in proposed in the archive, you are likely to have to upgrade a few other packages to their proposed versions to make the upgrade work
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, so proposed plasma and frameworks ppas
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks, + taking a few packages from 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-proposed main universe'
<acheronuk> if you are on yakkety, just the ppas should be ok I think?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I'm running both on separate partitions
<acheronuk> the zesty one is a bit fiddly to do, unless you want all the packages in -proposed, which is usually not advised
<BluesKaj> ahh
<acheronuk> mamarley was running that on 5 zesty machines though, so sounds like it works at the moment. but having proposed enabled long term on the development release is asking for breakages
<BluesKaj> well, the zesty desktop is toast atm, altho I do have yakuake and VT/TTY shells working 
<mamarley> acheronuk: Yeah, it does break sometimes.  On the positive side, I encounter the breakage and file bugreports so other people don't have to!
<BluesKaj> yeah , I normally remove thje ppas after the first upgrades and instralls they provide
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab , gonna try the deb proposed in the sources , and I'll report back in a few
<BluesKaj> on zesty
<marco-parillo> Hmm, my ZZ, installed from maybe the first day the ISO came out and full-updated yesterday or the day before is running fine, but without PPAs yet and no -proposed either, it looks a lot like YY.
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: that is because it is a lot like YY so far :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^
<acheronuk> new frameworks and plasma are yet to be uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Could you please go hunting for a Kubuntu Developer or MOTU?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Someone needs to upload the Ark fix to yakkety-proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I went out hunting yesterday to no avail. :P
<acheronuk> well. old kubuntu devs are doing snappy talk at the moment I think, and I'm scared of the MOTU's :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If anything go find the people that were supposed to do patch pilot today.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or Daniel Holbach. I hear he's a nice guy and Joey from OMG! Ubuntu! digs his accent. :P
<wxl> sed: -e expression #1, char 9: unterminated `s' command
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OMG THANK YOU
<wxl> technically it was char 7 but i ran a little test cuz i couldn't remember the language
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Finally lol
<acheronuk> KCI seems back
<wxl> anyways that's for you acheronuk :)
<acheronuk> wxl: thanks
 * acheronuk mutters
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: See Hangouts
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: See Telegram
<wxl> weird, i don't remember installing this additional notification plugin
<wxl> it's weird, pgrep tsimonq2 doesn't show anything
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It comes with KDE 4 but was removed with KDE Plasma 5. Upgrade already. :)
<wxl> but man this notification system sucks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah it's hidden in KDE 4
<wxl> this is worse than the freaking cashew
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I installed it once for testing. NOT a good idea.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Huh? Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what is this?
<wxl> acheronuk: i already get notifications through hangouts but then i get this notification through this 'tsimonq2' notification system that tells me to look at hangouts
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like I said, it's a part of KDE 4! Upgrade. :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: if it's still there when i upgrade, there will be hell to pay
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fair enough. Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: *upgrade notification*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Ping
<santa_> tsimonq2: pong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You a KDE device?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol dev
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ah, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I'm doing some stuff in kde
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Help with kdelibs4 transitions? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Or was, had to pause it a bit due to kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Hmm, what is the problem?
<BluesKaj> well, i ran the deb proposed repo on Zesty and about 100 packages upgraded , but evn reinstallining plasma-worspace doesn't prevent the desktop from disappearing. /var/log/syslog shows nothing. I removed the proposed deb repo and had to reinstall the nvidia-340 driver afterwards, but the same symptoms... desktop appears to load but when the panel appers the desktop totally turns into a black screen
<BluesKaj> anyway , errands to do for a few mins..BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #224: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #165: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #20: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/17/
<acheronuk> santa_: on xenial when someone already has the backports of plasma 5.6.5 and FW 5.23 installed, the 5.8.3/5.27 seems to go fine
<acheronuk> apart from discover that needs updating
<acheronuk> but..............
<acheronuk> when you try direct from the default xenial plasma/FW 5.5.5/5.18 you get http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487323/
<acheronuk> as I recall, you were adjusting the breaks on that yesterday?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #204: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #185: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #170: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #20: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #309: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #53: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #54: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #12: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #195: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #108: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #72: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #185: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #167: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #73: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #13: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #168: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #109: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #186: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #325: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #237: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #54: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #221: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #49: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #117: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #272: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #659: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #327: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #20: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #23: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #239: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #731: UNSTABLE in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #716: UNSTABLE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #90: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #83: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #59: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #273: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #23: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #55: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #56: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #280: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #274: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #281: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #25: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #25: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #180: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #181: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #313: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #205: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #314: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #33: FAILURE in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #19: FAILURE in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #120: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #21: FIXED in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #34: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #20: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #23: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #20: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #121: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #45: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #36: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #80: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #92: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #154: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #129: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #87: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #50: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #54: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #56: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #35: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #88: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #44: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #57: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #9: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #7: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #21: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #36: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #12: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #12: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #51: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #32: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #22: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #7: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #15: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #11: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #8: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #12: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #16: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #33: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #8: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #12: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #16: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #12: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #35: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
<Tm_T> hola
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/account-plugin-google_0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Tm_T>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/providers/google.provider', which is also in package kaccounts-providers 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> is this avoidable conflict, something I can do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #11: FAILURE in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #10: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #13: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #11: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk>  on xenial when someone already has the backports of plasma 5.6.5 and FW 5.23 installed, the 5.8.3/5.27 seems to go fine
<acheronuk> [21:06] <acheronuk> apart from discover that needs updating
<acheronuk> [21:06] <acheronuk> but..............
<acheronuk> [21:07] <acheronuk> when you try direct from the default xenial plasma/FW 5.5.5/5.18 you get http://paste.ubuntu.com/23487323/
<acheronuk> [21:08] <acheronuk> as I recall, you were adjusting the breaks on that yesterday?
<acheronuk> breaks/replaces on libkf5screen6 (<< 4:5.5.4-2~) doesn't seem to be good enough, as we are trying to upgrade over 5.5.5?
<acheronuk> santa_: I will be back in about an hr should you be here
<acheronuk> thx
 * acheronuk goes for lunch
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, it's just the version needs adjusting, this has nothing to do with the debian broken breaks removal I didn't touch that package in the process
<santa_> bon apetit
<acheronuk> yeah, I only thought it was the broken breaks thing until I looked at it more closely. then saw I *thought* it was just versioning instead
<acheronuk> ok. really off for lunch now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #851: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/851/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #852: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/852/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #853: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/853/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #245: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #178: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #21: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #86: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #20: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #42: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #114: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #20: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #122: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #131: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #123: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/123/
<acheronuk> http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-to-git-imports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #6: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #6: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #6: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #4: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #2: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #3: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/3/
<jimarvan> see ya peeps :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #315: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #183: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #316: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/18/
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, got my desktop back with the upgrade to plasma-workspace on Zesty
<BluesKaj> re-enabled the staging-plasma ppa and now it seems more stable with no graphics pexelating etc 
<BluesKaj> pixelating even
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: Great. so you are running plasma 5.8.3 now?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, yes
<acheronuk> :D
<BluesKaj> it froze once tho 
<BluesKaj> had to REISUB
<BluesKaj> must have been X that froze, since no inputs were working 
<BluesKaj> no KB or mouse 
<acheronuk> not had that here yet on my Nvidia box, touch wood
<BluesKaj> I have nvidia, but it's an old elcheapo gpu, 8400GS
<acheronuk> mine is just a bit newer elcheapo GeForce GT 705
<BluesKaj> :-)
<acheronuk> keep meaning to at get a 730, as that is about most this PSU can support
<BluesKaj> yeah this PSU is only 180-200W or so ...not many choices for graphics cards in that power range
<acheronuk> yep. and this is never going to be a gaming machine, so it's not worth getting more power
<BluesKaj> yeah, same
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, yes2602:306:33a3:6d30:819:bd3a:fe74:c157
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, yes2602:306:33a3:6d30:819:bd3a:fe74:c157
<BluesKaj> oops
<acheronuk> lol
<BluesKaj> ok, back to raking..bbl
 * mamarley hands BluesKaj a leafblower.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #854: STILL FAILING in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/854/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #855: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/855/
<acheronuk> looks like breeze-gtk 5.8.2 may not be compatible with the GTK in Xenial. It looks pretty broken
<ahoneybun> is it the lower gtk version?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I guess so. really messes up toolbars, menus, button surrounds etc http://i.imgur.com/eR1EEBq.png
<ahoneybun> that is odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #317: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #318: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/318/
<santa_> acheronuk: fyi I have just tweaked the libkscreen relationships again and I'm testing the xenial d-u
<acheronuk> cheers santa_ :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #186: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #319: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #187: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/187/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: just built and install breeze-gtk 5.6.5 in my VM, and installed, and seems a lot better. maybe we will need to do a 5.8.3 really5.6.5 build for xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai y'all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #320: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/320/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Him Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Or Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Him Rik. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Work tonight. I'll be offline soon.
<acheronuk> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ikr
<acheronuk> santa_: if you are testing xenial with plasma 5.8.3, can you check if GTK3 apps looks as broken with breeze-gtk as the do for me?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #321: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #23: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #188: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/188/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, will do that as soon as I have time, I have to go now. fyi I finished the re-testing of yakkety and xenial dist-upgrades and they were successful. we still have that pending explanation about that debian breaks, we wil talk about that too
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #189: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #322: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #24: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #190: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #323: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/323/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun santa_ worked out the GTK problem. was a force override in rules to build the GTK 3.20 version, which obviously is broken in xenial. disabling that should build a working version for GTK 3.18
<acheronuk> ximion: looks like I may have to backport a newer version of appstream to backports ppa to get plasma-discover 5.8 building on xenial. do you happen to know if doing so is likely to break any other software in the archive for users of that ppa?
<ximion> acheronuk: it will likely break appstream-generator, isenkram and limba
<ximion> GNOME Software and APT should be safe
<ximion> (they don't link directly to it)
<acheronuk> ximion: ok. thanks. I will investigate thsoe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #26: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #324: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #191: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/191/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #273: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #660: FIXED in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #732: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/732/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #717: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #95: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #187: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #91: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #16: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #20: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #57: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #30: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #30: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #30: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #16: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #282: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #275: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #30: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/59/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai guys
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #276: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #283: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #60: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #27: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #33: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #296: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #315: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #247: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #316: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #297: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #248: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #232: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #167: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #164: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #259: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #260: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #220: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #188: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #216: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #164: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #223: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #84: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #207: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #221: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #88: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #5: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #53: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/20/
 * ahoneybun pokes valorie about CodeIn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #163: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #251: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #218: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #6: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #169: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #166: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #165: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #208: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #168: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #224: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #119: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #37: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #166: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #103: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #166: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #37: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #38: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #29: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #30: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #29: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #38: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #30: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #5: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #6: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #23: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #21: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/29/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<santa_> good morning everyone
<jimarvan> good morning! :)
<santa_> acheronuk: so you fixed the breeze gtk issue, good job
<santa_> acheronuk: so what tasks do we have pending to move what we have in staging to backports landing? just the appstream issue?
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. was a bit of a 'duh' moment when I worked out that the default in rules had been overriden
<acheronuk> santa_: needs new packagekit for discover as well, so just uploaded a test here https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging1/+packages
<acheronuk> those are just straight no change backports at the moment, so not sure if they will work. may need tweaking
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> santa_: I had to delete the version of kdeconnect 1.0 in the ppas as well, as it conflicts in Xenial. plus 1.0 is broken anyway, and we need at least 1.0.1 now for it to work.
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> so a new BP of that is desirable, but non-critical
<santa_> acheronuk: so lets just backport appstream and packagekint in the staging ppas and move to landing?
<santa_> we can handle kdeconnect later
<santa_> s/packagekint/packagekit/
<acheronuk> hmm. new packagekit removes aptdaemon python3-aptdaemon python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat
<santa_> that's ok
<santa_> well python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat is ok
<santa_> not sure about the other one
<santa_> acheronuk: btw I have disabled -proposed in the staging ppas because it would be a bit inconvenient for what we are doing _right_ _now_
<acheronuk> ok. plasma-discover on a brief test now seems to run and find stuff
<santa_> allright
<acheronuk> still can't find VLC and a few other packages, but that is because ubuntu are generating incomplete appstream data for those
<santa_> just fyi another thing I have in my table is qalculate relationships
<santa_> but that's a non-blocking issue
<acheronuk> yeah, that seems a slight mess when I looked at it
<santa_> i.e. it won't prevent us from moving stuff to backports-landing
<santa_> ok, so nice time to have that chat about debian breaks
<santa_> let me start explaining the qalculate problem
<santa_> when we had -proposed enabled plasma-workspace was being built against qalculate in proposed
<acheronuk> right. I have some errand to run, then I'm going for a pub lunch. so I can't really test thoroughly upgrades with new discover/appstream/packagekit until quite a bit later this afternoon
<santa_> ok
<santa_> acheronuk: but can I continue the explanation or do you have to go right now?
<acheronuk> I guess though if that is ok, we are indeed getting close to moving to bp-landing
<acheronuk> santa_: you can explain if you like, but I have to go literally in 2 mins or so
<santa_> ok I will finish the qalculate explanation
<acheronuk> so if you want me to be able reply as you do, shelve it. if not, go ahead
<santa_> the thing is the qalculate in -proposed was responsible from trying to remove plasma-workspace
 * acheronuk is gone
<santa_> no prob, I will just leave this here so you can read when you are back:
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/p1torhvxq
<santa_> ↑ this was the output of the zesty dist-upgrade
<santa_> as you can see plasma-workspace was being removed because of qalculate
<santa_> so I uploaded a modified qalculate package to our plasma staging ppa with this changes
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pbllg2e2i
<santa_> this fixes the dist-upgrade but I would like to discuss this solution with someone from the release team
<yofel> why does conflict make it easier for apt?
<yofel> (just curious as it's technically wrong by policy)
<santa_> not really if the the library doesn't interact well with the 5-data package
<yofel> yes, that I can understand, but why s/Conflicts/Breaks/ ?
<yofel> er, other way around
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> yofel: I think the important bit is this one: "libqalculate6 Conflicts with libqalculate5-data" the other one is because Conflicts/Replaces is for package takeover (getting some files from the old package)
<yofel> yes, but that's Breaks/Replaces, not Conflicts/Replaces
<yofel> at least going by policy since they changed that
<santa_> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t11:05
<santa_> 'Package frontends will read Conflict/Replaces (the pair together) as "bump off these packages in favour of the new one".1'
<santa_> I wasn't aware of that by the way
<santa_> I was allways using Breaks/Replaces + dummy packages to do package takeovers
<yofel> me neither, where the heck is that documented
<santa_> another one https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/09/21/%23ubuntu-release.html#t22:25
<santa_> <yofel> me neither, where the heck is that documented
<santa_> good questions I allways found the debian policy a bit confusing about package relationships
<yofel> indeed. Well, thanks a lot for sharing o.O
<santa_> yofel: well it seems this Conflicts/Replaces thing fits in the policy, but you have to do some effort to find out https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<santa_> Conflicts should be used 
<santa_> when two packages provide the same file and will continue to do so, 
<santa_> which is the case for package takeover
<santa_> it doesn't mention explictly the use in conjuction with Replaces though
<santa_> oh wait
<santa_> it doesn
<santa_> * it does
<santa_> " If the package being unpacked is marked as replacing [...], then dpkg will automatically remove the package which is causing the conflict."
<santa_> from the second paragraph of "7.4 Conflicting binary packages - Conflicts"
<yofel> right, once you know what you're looking for this is obviously allowed and probably indended, but it's not something I would pick up when reading that section :/
<yofel> just re-read the whole thing myself
<santa_> I never did in all these years packaging
<yofel> anyway, lunchtime, thanks for looking that up
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Please help test the fix for bug 1636655!
<ubottu> bug 1636655 in ark (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] Ark no longer opens rar files in 16.10" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636655
<tsimonq2> I'll do it myself this afternoon if nobody does it.
<tsimonq2> Also, one more thing for y'all
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 844380
<ubottu> Debian bug 844380 in konsole "konsole segmentation fault after close splitted view" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/844380
<tsimonq2> Could somebody confirm it in Kubuntu and report a bug on Launchpad?
<tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Konsole has split view?
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2,  ark opens files ok here on 16.10
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> BluesKaj: RAR files?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, no rar files here, just zip and tar.gz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then can you make one to check? :)
<BluesKaj> ts, should have read the bug more closely , my mistake
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Totally fine. :)
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, , i should 
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, is there anything else that needs testing ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That Debian bug I pointed to above.
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, can't reproduce that either 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So you can't create a RAR file?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> sudo apt install rar unrar
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then zip up a directory using: … rar a this.rar DIR
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, @tsimonq2 can you make sure that a fixed Ark is uploaded to xenial staging for backpport if appropriate?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not applicable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> same goes for any other apps fixes we have done or are doing for 16.04.4 apps
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we at least need to check whether fixed packages for xenial need to be done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #28: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #326: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #192: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #327: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #29: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #193: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/193/
 * acheronuk yawns
 * wxl stretches
<marco-parillo> Walter, thank you for volunteering as release manager.
 * mamarley seconds that :)
<wxl> marco-parillo: np. as i said, i intend this to be temporary, but my hope is that the permanent release manager will be well informed about their work because of what i do
<BluesKaj> X and plasma are freezing ...suddenly the cursor disappears and the KB doesn't enter text, altho alt+prtscn+REISUB reboots the system
<BluesKaj> on 16.10
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.8.3
<BluesKaj> for those interested  http://www.pastebin.ca/3740046
<BluesKaj> the above outputs when checking plasmashell -v
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #23: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #23: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #24: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #22: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #23: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #22: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #24: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #20: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #48: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #23: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #21: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #24: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #22: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #23: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #23: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #24: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #23: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #28: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/36/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Be here in 5-10 minutes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #22: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/22/
<tsimonq2> Hai guys
<tsimonq2> Who's here for a membership meeting? :D
<wxl> i'm here :)
<tsimonq2> yofel, valorie, ahoneybun, ovidiu-florin: Ready to get this membership meeting rolling? :)
<tsimonq2> o/ wxl :)
<yofel> ready in a bit, feel free to start though
<wxl> hai
<tsimonq2> Ok. ahoneybun? valorie?
<yofel> claydoh, Mamarok: there by chance?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/12/
<claydoh> yofel: just getting in, delayed by an overly long dr appt.
<tsimonq2> Thorw me a ping as soon as we have enough KC members to begin. ;)
<tsimonq2> *Throw
<valorie> o/
<valorie> was just reading up
<tsimonq2> We need one more member, right?
<valorie> while people are filtering in, please post your wiki page, tsimonq2
<yofel> aaron left his opinion on at least one preson in the other chan I think
<yofel> but one more would be good
<tsimonq2> Oh ok cool.
<valorie> if there are not enough votes we can finish on the list
<tsimonq2> I'm this guy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> I haz people who like me
<tsimonq2> I have done many things within Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> etc. ;)
<valorie> I like the UWN!
<valorie> not quite enough of us do that
<wxl> i do :)
<tsimonq2> It's horribly outdated, it's been about a week since I looked at it last. :(
<wxl> but certainly not as often
 * tsimonq2 fact checks
<tsimonq2> (I mean my wiki page)
<valorie> a week out of date, the horrors
<tsimonq2> I know, right!
<valorie> acheronuk gives a nice testimonial
 * valorie has already given a +1, so no drama here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #19: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/19/
<valorie> speak up, folks!
<mamarley> I'm not a member, but I also give the +1 :)
<valorie> heh
<tsimonq2> I will answer any question that comes to mind about anything Kubuntu related I've done. :)
<valorie> when will we snag you as a member, mamarley?
<claydoh> my wiki hasn't changed in years lol
<mamarley> valorie: Whenever you can convince me that I have made a sustained contribution, because I don't believe I really have.
<tsimonq2> Isn't Rick Timmis KC?
<acheronuk> nope
<tsimonq2> Oh ok
<valorie> well, you could contribute more!
<tsimonq2> So...how is this meeting thing supposed to work? :P
<wxl> especially for ubuntu members
<valorie> I guess since people aren't asking questions, you could just describe a bit what you do for Kubuntu
<yofel> technically asking questions about your kubuntu involment. But I have a hard time coming up with questions that aren't purely rethoric at this point ^^
<wxl> where the "Policies" basically says "ask council to add you" XD
<valorie> and how you see your contributions in the future
<tsimonq2> yofel: What do you have in mind? XD
<santa_> I'm in. +1 for Simon's membership but that's up to the KC
<tsimonq2> Ok, hi. I'm a Kubuntu Ninja and I've been doing little random development tasks since July.
<yofel> tsimonq2: "what's the thing you like most about kubuntu and what do you think we should be improving most?"
<tsimonq2> Well, not little
<valorie> I've appreciated how you dug in and did the boring stuff that nobody else wanted to do
<tsimonq2> Most notable I've helped get Kubuntu 16.10 out the door, worked with Debian to get QtWebEngine working (although I only did some of the work), and I'm usually the guy fixing merges in KCI.
<tsimonq2> *notably
<valorie> the reason I want you as a Member is so you stick around and keep pitching in
<tsimonq2> And that's part of what valorie said, some things others find boring (for some odd random reason O__o) and I just do them. ;)
<tsimonq2> Ok, sorry yofel, haven't forgot about you. I'll answer you then the second half of valorie's question. :)
<yofel> I personally would prefer if you would double-check what you do sometimes (think of that master branch incident), but then again, you've been doing so much lately that that's pretty much negliable.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #11: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/11/
<tsimonq2> Well I've been contributing to Ubuntu since July of 2015, wxl can attest to that. I really like the Ubuntu community, and ever since I got this nice shiny new desktop I've wanted to run a heavier DE on it. That's where KDE comes in. :)
<ahoneybun> opps
<tsimonq2> I really like KDE and it was a matter of personal preference.
<yofel> a wild aaron appeard :D
<valorie> welcome to the Simon roast
<wxl> yofel: in tsimonq2's defense, he's a little noobish dealing with development on the scale of this project. those sort of problems come with the territory. i'm confident he will learn from such mistakes.
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> I've been eyeing out Kubuntu for a while and I jumped in after seeeing a Kubuntu dojo.
<yofel> wxl: ack
<ahoneybun> heyo yofel
<tsimonq2> *seeing
<santa_> well, the master branch thing is not something unfixable after all
<tsimonq2> You guys are nice people, that's a lot of what I like about Kubuntu. ;)
<claydoh> from what i see it looks nice. tsimonq2 one quick question, do you plan on  sustaining your work in Lubuntu as well? I am definitely not against someone working in both places, but with school and a job how do you think you'll keep up with it all? 
<tsimonq2> But I like the desktop environment, I like the applications that come with Kubuntu. That's another thing, I like Kubuntu as a distribution.
 * claydoh did McDs in highn school and 22 years at Wendy's
<valorie> the only part of that master-branch mistake that bothered me was the lack of communication. When a mistake is made like that, best practice is to yell for help, right away
<tsimonq2> And finally I like solving the various development problems on a daily basis, which improves my development skills and Kubuntu. :)
<tsimonq2> So now that I'm done answering yofel's question, I'll move on. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/62/
<tsimonq2> So yofel, to answer you, I once saw a quote that says, "It's not the mistake that matters; it's how you deal with it, what you learn from it, and how you apply that lesson to your life."
<tsimonq2> I admit that I did mess up. \o/ yup, that was me.
<tsimonq2> But I recognized that.
<ahoneybun> yea how it was dealt with was kinda bad
<valorie> right, but do you see my point about communication?
<valorie> everybody messes up sometimes
<tsimonq2> I see what you're saying, yes.
<valorie> I'm with wxl, I think you learned from that
<yofel> right, as I said, not that big of an issue, and as long as you properly apply that quote that's plenty
<santa_> valorie: well, he did something he tought it was right. it was a misunderstanding from a chat he had with other devel
<yofel> and all I could aks for really
<valorie> ok
<tsimonq2> Even if I don't YELL FOR HELP, the fact that I eventually recognized that I did it and worked to (try to, at least) fix it.
<valorie> heh
<wxl> lesson learned: next time you mess up production, yell for help XD
<tsimonq2> Exactly. ^
<valorie> so, any more votes?
<tsimonq2> So I'm going to move on to claydoh's question here.
<wxl> my vote doesn't count but +1 XD
<valorie> oops, sorry claydoh
<ahoneybun> what was the vote on wxl?
<tsimonq2> I'm not done yet valorie, I have 30 minutes don't I? XDDDD
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehe
<tsimonq2> ANYWAYS
<wxl> ahoneybun: tsimonq2's membership
<wxl> tsimonq2: if you keep it to a minimum perhaps we can sneak santa_ in. don't be a channel hog :)
<ahoneybun> wxl: I know but I did not know how your's went.
<wxl> ahoneybun: oh we haven't got to me yet. technically i'm supposed to be 2100
<tsimonq2> claydoh: I honestly think I can.
<tsimonq2> I don't think it's a problem at all.
<tsimonq2> After all, wxl's doing it. XD
<wxl> tru dat
<tsimonq2> Does anyone have any more questions?
<yofel> not me
<tsimonq2> If you do, shoot. ;)
<claydoh> it is more a question on "how" not if :)
<claydoh> tsimonq2:  
<tsimonq2> Oh, how.
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> I prioritize my time. I know my work schedule. I know my school schedule. I know how much free time I have, how much sleep I should get (and how much is the minimum, unfortunately).
<tsimonq2> etc.
<tsimonq2> This will change over time as I strive to be Time Management Wizard Walter. XD
<wxl> :)
<wxl> you have come a long way, tsimonq2 
<wxl> from the guy who thought he could do everything XD
<tsimonq2> :)
<claydoh> as long as you can keep your grades up and don't worry your parents
<tsimonq2> claydoh: So as to how, are you asking what my day looks like? Because we'll need an extra *looks at watch* oh, 20 minutes for that. XDD
<claydoh>  ;)
<tsimonq2> Exactly. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/63/
<wxl> well, don't worry your parents more than usual ;)
<tsimonq2> claydoh: On that note, there are times when life does come before *any* FLOSS stuff. For example, I'll be away for about a half a month in January for Semester Exam Studying. That's a part of life, I think.
<tsimonq2> Exactly, wxl nailed it. XD
<wxl> claydoh: i can say that he has always been very careful about letting lubuntu team members know when he has to go deal with Real Life™
<valorie> I appreciate that
<yofel> any other questions or voting time?
<valorie> Simon did that here as well
<wxl> i have one more question. you're not leaving lubuntu, right? XD
<valorie> off-topic question: out of order, sir!
<valorie> :-)
<wxl> darn
<tsimonq2> wxl: Never. Unless That Person comes back. ;) *AHEM*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<tsimonq2> Same with Kubuntu. But we don't have That Person.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #69: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #97: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #169: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #37: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #121: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/121/
<valorie> wee
<tsimonq2> I'll be here for a while. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #133: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/133/
<valorie> green interruption
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #98: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #22: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/22/
<tsimonq2> You see how long I've stuck with Lubuntu? ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #105: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #168: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #38: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #94: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #168: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/168/
<tsimonq2> ...and that's my membership meeting alright. XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #170: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/170/
<valorie> shall we vote?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/59/
<wxl> sorry for the interruption
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<wxl> i think that'd be wise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #168: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<wxl> then maybe we can get to santa_ too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #93: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/93/
 * valorie votes +1
<tsimonq2> yofel? claydoh? ahoneybun?
<yofel> +1
<claydoh> +1
<valorie> yay!
<tsimonq2> Don't I need 4?
<tsimonq2> Or just 3?
<wxl> a
<wxl> oops
<wxl> ahoneybun had already +1'd didn't he?
<wxl> (in email?)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/64/
<tsimonq2> I thought that was for yours wxl.
<ahoneybun> that was for wxl I think
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well gee thanks :) what about tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> ^
<ahoneybun> +1 i gues
<tsimonq2> \o/
<valorie> welcome, new Member
<wxl> yay congrats tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Thanks guys. :D :D :D
<wxl> keep up the hard work
<tsimonq2> I will wxl. ;)
<wxl> so shall we do santa_ next? i'm flexible time-wise
<valorie> are you ready, santa_?
<santa_> yes
<valorie> link to your wiki page?
<santa_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Santamaria/KubuntuMembership
<wxl> he's ~tsimonq2 fwiw :)
<tsimonq2> On my wiki page. :)
<ahoneybun> I added Simon to the KM LP page
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #166: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #166: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/166/
<valorie> thanks, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np valorie
<tsimonq2> Wow, I thought I'd never see the day that *AARON* adds me to *~kubuntu-members*
<tsimonq2> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/29/
<valorie> nice wiki page, and I like seeing that Clive left a nice testimonial for you
 * ahoneybun throws NTFS out the window
<mamarley> ahoneybun: You missed the perfect opportunity to use "defenestrate"!
<ahoneybun> did I?
<ahoneybun> not that I know what it means
<valorie> Santa_, can you tell us why you are seeking Membership?
<mamarley> ahoneybun: It means to throw out a window.
<valorie> well, kill by throwing out
 * ahoneybun defenestrates FAT32
<santa_> valorie: so if I get accepted I could apply for KD, which would allow me to help better
<santa_> and I hope Rik and Simon will do the same at some point
<valorie> oh, I do too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #39: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/39/
<tsimonq2> santa_: So is there a reason for doing that *besides* wanting to hop to KD?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/31/
<santa_> tsimonq2: well I guess it's a nice thing to be considered officially part of the project, but I don't think that getting "medals" is our biggest problem right now
<tsimonq2> santa_: So tell me, why do you want to be a Kubuntu Member? What do you feel you've given to the Kubuntu project (notable things) and why Kubuntu>
<yofel> well, it's not only about medals, but about having a stronger influence in the community and getting a couple more permissions
<wxl> and to be clear, this is for kubuntu membership, right?
<santa_> tsimonq2: a significant part of the Kubuntu Automation code and the design to make it more flexible and better. also the work on packaging, like that autpkgtests fixing in the end of the 16.10 cycle
<valorie> all my cards on the table: I really want santa to be a Member, and later a Developer
<santa_> wxl: yep
<santa_> s/autpkgtests/autopkgtests/
<valorie> and I would also like to know at some point -- does not have to be today -- about what went wrong in Debian, and how that is being repaired
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> because I personally am getting some pushback from Debian people
<wxl> that being said, as a member of the Ubuntu Membership Board, we should focus on evaluating whether or not there have been significant and sustained contributions
<yofel> what made you.. join and repeatedly come back to the project even when you had to leave on occasion?
<wxl> Kubuntu Automation alone is fairly significant
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/109/
<wxl> valorie: if you're suggesting that Debian has some reservations about the applicant, perhaps that's something that should be discussed specifically?
<wxl> again from the perspective of the Ubuntu Membership Board, i would say that one's ability to work with the community does matter
<tsimonq2> ^
<santa_> yofel: well, some time ago I was more focused on siduction (I was re-using the kubuntu packaging there) so what I was doing was sending some patches from time to time
<valorie> Debian as a project, no -- some KDE people within Debian, specifically
<santa_> yofel: so that might give the impression of "repeatedly join and come back". it was just that sometimes the packaging was already working well for siduction so I didn't have much to offer
<santa_> valorie: reagarding Debian's KDE people I don't have any contact with them since I signed the Ubuntu CoC. now it's up to them to stop their hostile behaviour or not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/172/
<santa_> I'm not surprised that you are getting what you are getting, because they tried to do the same thing with siduction
<valorie> I'm a live and let live person, and don't take sides in a divorce
<valorie> however, it's much better for everyone if peace can be made once the split is done
<wxl> I suspect this is something that will have more significant relevance to a KD membership, no?
<valorie> I'm not sure of the relevance, to be honest
<wxl> argh brb
<wxl> false alarm i think
<valorie> however, we work closely with KDE folks, Ubuntu and Debian folks, Neon and on and on
<valorie> so if there is any breach in relationships, we should mend them as well as possible, in my opinion
<wxl> so is there something that needs to be resolved in order for us to move to vote or what's the next step?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #35: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/35/
<santa_> if someone has more questions, go ahead, with wxl permission ;)
<valorie> santa_: do you have anything more to say?
<santa_> valorie: hmm, I think I don't
<valorie> anybody have any more questions for santa_?
<tsimonq2> What now?
<tsimonq2> As in, what do you plan on doing from this point forward in Kubuntu?
<yofel> TBH, relationship questions ar a community matter more than a dev matter, but I think the situation is as good as it can be right now
<santa_> tsimonq2: moving that packages to backports-landing + keep woking on KA
<wxl> yofel: yes, but Kubuntu Membership, i guess, is more of a community matter :)
<tsimonq2> santa_: No, I mean in the long term
<santa_> tsimonq2: ah, ok. well I think I will work on KA and packaging for a while then I could move on to other stuff such as KCI
<wxl> brb after all
<santa_> tsimonq2: and maybe get more involved with the isos/installer, those are areas I never touched in Kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #68: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/68/
<tsimonq2> santa_: Anything else?
<santa_> tsimonq2: that would be more than enough to fill my time, I'm afraid :)
<santa_> but I'm open to other stuff
<tsimonq2> Vote? ;)
<valorie> I've been pretty clear that I really want santa_ as a member
<wxl> back
<valorie> my only reservation besides the Debian issue has been communication, but I've appreciated seeing more of that from santa_ lately
<claydoh> +1 here
<valorie> I hope that you will help us with some documentation for the tooling, santa_
<valorie> I think that would help a lot
<valorie> my vote: +1
<wxl> are our other kc members still here?
<wxl> ahoneybun: yofel: ?
<valorie> yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun?
<wxl> Mamarok: ?
<santa_> valorie: yeah, we actually have it in a README file, Simon followed it in our last PPA staging
<santa_> it had some typos btw
<yofel> maybe be a mit more communicative with team members in advance of changing things, but I think you were so much help lately that I'll gladly give a +1
<santa_> I take note, thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd like to know beef with clive
<wxl> ahoneybun: i think i know what you mean, but the way it reads, that sounds like a personal problem XD
<tsimonq2> +1 ahoneybun 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well mobile so...
<santa_> we had our ups and downs lately due to some stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> As in?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> "Killing Kubuntu"?
<tsimonq2> I've heard that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #54: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/54/
<santa_> ?
<yofel> your argument with clive was not too nice in some cases to say the least, please try to be more polite in general instead of leashing out to people at times. Rather get a coffee and some fresh air
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 details please
<yofel> we are trying to decide wether you're a good community member here, not a good developer (that comes later), and working towards a good community atmosphere is a responsibility of every community member (and FWIW, imposed by the CoC)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: the comment was "go on with this way of thinking and you will kill this project"
<valorie> truth
<wxl> That said, maybe the relevant question here is, in spite of the recent past, can you assure the Kubuntu Council that you will be respectful and collaborative with the rest of the Kubuntu Community?
<wxl> ^^ santa_ 
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: What yofel said
<yofel> that ^
<acheronuk> but things must be take in context
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay for IRC netsplits... :/
<valorie> hi acheronuk
<yofel> well, context was a bit of an argument between both, so it was a bit in the heat of the moment, but still, that's what I mean with take a coffee
<acheronuk> hi valorie :)
<wxl> Looking specifically at the CoC, the right words would be to be respectful, collaborative, and considerate
<wxl> santa_: ?
<yofel> all we want is no repeat of what happend with debian. So far that's highly unlikely too happen IMO, just be a bit more polite at times
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> hugs yofel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Hey Rik
<santa_> not sure what I'm suposed to say, as mentioned we had our ups and downs
<santa_> not an excuse but we are in a crucial and difficult moment @ Kubuntu imo
<valorie> all of us can learn from our mistakes
<wxl> santa_: answer this question: In spite of the recent past, can you assure the Kubuntu Council that you will be respectful, considerate, and collaborative with ALL of the rest of the Kubuntu Community?
<wxl> it's a yes or no question :)
<yofel> TBH, I'M not sure what I want to hear from you either. Just keep it in mind please
<santa_> wxl: well, that's the idea indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/21/
<wxl> ahoneybun: is that sufficient for you to vote?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #17: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/37/
<valorie> I think it's time to vote
<valorie> and I vote +1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> tbh I'm still at a 0
<yofel> which is fine, lets continue this on the ML then so ovidiu and myriam can chime in
<yofel> unless ovidiu-florin or Mamarok is there?
<wxl> brb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we are at a critical point with only one  KD because of actions done against the CoC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And I don't feel that those actions have regret attached to them
<wxl> ok back now
<valorie> @ahoneybun -- I would appreciate it if you spelled out what you think are actions against the CoC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #86: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #38: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #220: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Maybe not direct against CoC but I think respect between community members is very important and I don't see that. But Ill leave it at that with a 0 still
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #234: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #165: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #189: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #228: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #165: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #37: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #261: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/261/
<valorie> and perhaps we can take this to the ML if we don't have enough KC members online
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #218: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #253: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #29: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #249: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/249/
<wxl> we would have enough but there are not enough +1 votes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kate build #222: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kate/222/
<yofel> right, as I said, lets do that
<valorie> ok
<claydoh> I +1'd , if it was not noted further up
<valorie> cool
<valorie> wxl: you still up for a membership grilling?
<wxl> yes i'm ready
<valorie> cool
<wxl> wiki page is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wxl
<valorie> can you give us the link to your
<valorie> you beat me
<wxl> not a lot in the way of kubuntu stuff there, but i'm a relatively fresh contributor to kubuntu
<wxl> been using it at work for a long time now (i was part of the team responsible for making it our standard desktop)
<wxl> my desire to learn packaging and my love for all these wonderful kubuntu people i keep running into at local conferences made me finally join the club
<wxl> bitte
<valorie> and I'm happy to see you here!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #298: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/31/
<wxl> i'm happy to be here :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/62/
<yofel> so, as I was a bit AFK lately, what *have* you been doing for kubuntu so far?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #33: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/33/
<wxl> no problem, yofel. outside of offering myself to play temporary release manager, i have mostly been trying to figure out my way with packaging. i've done at least one or two little bug fixes to kubuntu-atuomation too
<wxl> circumstantially all my Git repos on Launchpad are related to Kubuntu
<wxl> there's not a lot but 
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/+git%20Git%20repos%20on%20Launchpad
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> stupid wiki
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/+git
<valorie> off-topic for your membership, but why create git repos for that stuff?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #317: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/317/
<wxl> yofel: on the side of evangelism, i've also advocated for kubuntu to be our standard desktop at work and am the primary individual responsible for development and support of that
<wxl> valorie: git > bzr :)
<santa_> valorie: so you can do merge requests against the official ones ;)
<wxl> also what santa_ said XD
<valorie> got it
<valorie> speaking of being RM -- can you talk about why that might be useful to us, and your plans around that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #55: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/55/
<wxl> valorie: sure. right now, as far as i can see it, there's no one ready to be release manager, at least not emotionally :) having a release manager is really essential in making sure that everything gets done and done well with releases. i think this will avoid that situation of having everything done at the last minute
<valorie> sounds good to me, and I will help
<wxl> valorie: my goal is really to support kubuntu. i have no plans of taking over the position of release manager. what i want to do is to work with older release managers and find out where, if any, the way kubuntu does things deviates from lubuntu
<valorie> and learn
<wxl> valorie: i'll add that to the documentation i've already begun
<wxl> valorie: and then whomever ends up being the official release manager will have a clear outline of what to do
<wxl> valorie: naturally, i'll provide support after the fact if they have questions, too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #68: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #32: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/32/
<wxl> here's the beginnings of that document https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/ReleaseManagement
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #63: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/63/
<wxl> by the way, that's not what brings me to this membership meeting
<wxl> i've long had a goal of doing packaging/development
<wxl> based on the ninjas program/dojos it became readily apparent that kubuntu's a great place to learn
<wxl> and besides, i use it every day. i'm just helping myself :)
<wxl> any other questions, comments, concerns?
<valorie> just what I was about to ask
<wxl> i'm one step ahead of you valorie :)
<valorie> I've spent some days with Walter IRL at conferences, and am well satisfied that he likes our community and wants and will work to make Kubuntu better
<wxl> maybe everyone left valorie XD
<valorie> yofel, ahoneybun, Mamarok, claydoh, ovidiu-florin
<yofel> no, I'm trying to make up my mind and am coming up blank with questions as I already roughly knew what you were doing in ubuntu
<valorie> vote?
<valorie> oh, ok
<claydoh> no i'm distracted by shopping sorry. I don't have any questions per se
<valorie> yofel: what do you think of Walter taking over as RM for a cycle?
<yofel> oh, I would be thrilled, I'm just not convinced that this is the question for the scope of this meeting
<yofel> or well, it is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #73: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/73/
<valorie> well, it will be a large part of wxl's contribution
<wxl> initially, valorie 
<valorie> anyway, time to vote?
<wxl> i expect that over the long term, packaging will be where i'm doing most of my effort
<valorie> right, initially
<yofel> right, point is, I'm sitting at +0.5 right now, because *future* contributions are not the primary focus for this.
<yofel> it would be rather significant though, which is making it hard
<wxl> yofel: if it's any consolation to you, the need for a release manager is NOT what brought me here. it's totally circumstantial. 
<wxl> yofel: also i should point out that 0.5 rounds up to 1 :)
<claydoh> can getting and running Kubuntu in the workplace count as contributing :)
<yofel> stop twisting my words! XD
<yofel> but yes, that counts as contributing and makes up some .4 of my opinion as this is a great thing to do
<valorie> yofel: if it helps, he's been promoting Kubuntu *and* lubuntu at least at conferences for years
<wxl> i think that getting a workplace to run Kubuntu is a matter of advocacy/evangelism
<yofel> valorie: ok, then I'll add that to the count and am done
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie votes +1
<claydoh> +1
<wxl> you can look at what i do in the community. i'm not going to hang out for a while and take off. i'm here to stay, membership or not, so get used to me XD
<yofel> +1
<yofel> ahoneybun: still there?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<yofel> hi soee
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> +1
<yofel> done, perfect. welcome
<wxl> thank you everyone
<wxl> i'll make you proud, i promise :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :D
<valorie> welcome Kubuntu Member Walter!
<yofel> added
<wxl> yay
<acheronuk> welcome wxl :D
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> congratulations:)
<wxl> thx all :)
<valorie> wow, that was quite a series of meetings
<wxl> yeah phew
<valorie> thank goodness for coffee!
<claydoh> meeting marathon madness :)
<santa_> yep. I think I'm going to get some coffe and fresh air, like yofel said
 * claydoh goes back to shoping for bicycle wheel, and then off to work for a bit
<wxl> claydoh: i work in the industry if you want a discount
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> this whole phabricator/identity thing is really starting to get annoying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #22: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/22/
<claydoh> ooh can you get me a 700c deep v  fixie rear wheel with a 3 speed hub, in yellow, lolol
<wxl> who do i talk to about wiki authentication issues for kde.org?
<claydoh> and dirt cheep
<wxl> claydoh: you want a Sturmey Archer 3 speed fixed gear?
<valorie> wxl -- #kde-sysadmin
<yofel> #kde-sysadmin would be the place, not sure who exactly though
<valorie> most of the sysadmins can help
<claydoh> freewheel, or coaster brake. Most I find is too expensive
<wxl> claydoh: what's your budget? also given the fact that there's a shifter involved, what sort of bars you have?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/55/
<valorie> you guys could maybe take this to #kubuntu-offtopic ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #38: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #3: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #187: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/4/
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kirigami/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=9e61884a5c3a26e990d1837f9ca35750dea9bf5f
<acheronuk> VCS fields there? did that not use the merge tooling which was supposed to prevent that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #188: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/7/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-19
<tsimonq2> Hai hai hai y'aaaaaaaaaaall
 * ahoneybun still wonders of fixing that other package...
<ahoneybun> PS Vita software
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/codestation/qcma
<eylul> Hi! I had a question concerning the ubuntu-side package of calligra. would this be a good place to ask this question? 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tarator> Did I already mention, that Kubuntu 16.04 is unusble? Kwin/Plasma/X11 crashes regularly and setting up a second screen doesn't work. This really makes this distribution unusable for endusers! Who decided to rollout this release? This is really a shame. 16.04 is the last version of (K)ubuntu which is landing on any of my computers. This is the worst version for years! Does anyone of the developers even use it for themselves?
<ahoneybun> tarator: we did, for quite a while
<ahoneybun> but as any operating system we can't test every hardware setup
<ahoneybun> also if you have NVIDIA + Intel it is even more tricky at times
<tarator> I'm using dual screens on 4 different machines 82 laptops with second screen, 2 desktop-pc's with two screens) none of them are working properly. The settings getting lost almost every second time... I tried to activate backports on one machine, but that also doesn't help!
<ahoneybun> eylul: I think Calligra was blacklisted from the repos for a major bug
<ahoneybun> once that is fixed with an SRU then it will be back
<tarator> You can't tell me, that this works on your machines with out-of-the-box installations...
<ahoneybun> tarator: I had a decent working machine tbh
<tarator> ahoneybun: this might be... but since Kubuntu changed to plasma 5 this distribution is unusable in my opinion. Ahhh... even when I think how often the Control-Bar disappears, I'm getting really angry!
<ahoneybun> the move to Plasma 5 has been bumpy but I think it really is nice in 16.04 +
<tarator> sometimes I really think I'm using a different distribution! Plasma 5 is still extremely buggy! I'm really missing the latest version of plasma 4. they have been really good. The thing is with plasma 5, that t's really hard to find out what is the root of the problems, hence it's almost impossible for a everyday-user to fix them for myself. The COntrolbar and kscreen problems though are ocurring for a way too long time now! th
<tarator>  It's really no fun, when such crucial things are not working properly when you have to work with your computer.
<tarator> Also the support of GTK programs is horrible. Have you ever tried to use Eclipse in KDE? 
<ahoneybun> I have not, but there really is nothing stopping someone from using them on any desktop
<DarinMiller> tarator: I just joined the converstaion.  Which version of kubuntu are you running?
<tarator> 16.04
<tarator> one with backports, three without...
<DarinMiller> Backports installed?
<tarator> yes. But the problems are still there on the machine with backports...
<eylul> ahoneybun: I didn't realize that. My question was if there was any plans to switch the krita that is part of the calligra package to the current one. (Krita is about to hit 3.1, the one on calligra package is 2.9.11 I believe). (there also seems to be a krita package stuck on queue to debian experimental so quite confused on the status on things)
<ahoneybun> eylul: well we pull most packages from debian so if it's stuck in sid then it might hit 17.04
<ahoneybun> eylul: you are free to use the krita snap which is 3.1
<ahoneybun> sudo snap install krita
<tarator> However: I'm done with kubuntu. This distribution really disappointed me. On my ext computer I'm changing. This is sad somehow since I'm using Kubuntu since 2007 but the last two years have really been exhausting....
<eylul> ahoneybun: yeah I don't know it has been stuck there for over a month at this point, and yeah I believe snap still has the nvidia bug?
<ahoneybun> tarator: I can understand the pain about that, as we have been evolving internally
<ahoneybun> eylul: I never hit that issue but I heard it was fixed
<eylul> ahoneybun: the bug says it was fixed, then the fix was reverted because it broke things worse? 
<ahoneybun> eylul: tbh I've have not been up to date about the issue, but I did not hit it on my own NVIDIA hardware
<eylul> I don't know the bug on launchpad might be out of date. We'll need to look into that. (I am not entirely certain if we can add a snap by default to the distro. *is still new to this*)
<ahoneybun> but your free to try it then uninstall it
<ahoneybun> eylul: on any Ubuntu based distro you can add any snap
<eylul> No I mean if we can add it to the distro image
<ahoneybun> eylul: oh and spin your own image you mean?
 * eylul should have probably mentioned she is asking this on behalf of the ubuntu studio team
 * eylul chuckles
<ahoneybun> oh ok that makes since then
<eylul> :D
<ahoneybun> eylul: you can hope into #snappy maybe for that question
<eylul> good idea
<ahoneybun> not sure about making them default
<ahoneybun> I'm sure it's possible as the ubuntu core is just snaps anyway
<eylul> no idea either, will read up on it. as for the debian packages. so I guess you are not modifying the package from ubuntu side? (we saw the calligra package at a "ubuntu" suffix on end so)
<ahoneybun> eylul: I see krita in xenial but not yakkety
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> at 2.9.7
<eylul> yeah calligra package was removed at last second from yakkety, which meant no krita. 
<eylul> I thought it was back through updates through
<ahoneybun> I think it's still in the archive but just blacklisted
<eylul> I see
<ahoneybun> I see a bug report from a Ross about adding it back
<eylul> *nods*
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta/+bug/1633129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633129 in ubuntustudio-meta (Ubuntu) "Add krita back to Graphics" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ahoneybun> says it can be added again which is weird
<eylul> that was more a reminder
<ahoneybun> eylul: I would think it would make more sense to just push a 3.0.1 release out as well
<ahoneybun> but I'm not a MOTU
<eylul> *nods* well
<eylul> to do that krita 3.0.1 (or 3.1, or 3.0.2) needs to get into debian
<ahoneybun> is there a bug report that is still open?
<eylul> or if we can do it via snap - a bug report about which part?
<ahoneybun> about it not being in yakkety
<ahoneybun> darn mhall119 is out of the country for UbuCon...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We have new krita building on ou ci server afaik, but as you say it needs to get into debian 1st before we can run with it
<ahoneybun> sgclark: doing well?
<ahoneybun> I was thinking about that acheronuk
<ahoneybun> wow clive really did delete everything on LP
<sgclark> ok I guess, for early on a Saturday morning
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=krita&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, sadly he did
<ahoneybun> sgclark: that's good
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I can understand why, the emails mostly all went to him if something broke from the PPAs
<eylul> acheronuk ahoneybun: still new at this. what is kubuntu-ci if you don't mind me asking?
<ahoneybun> eylul: it's a bot that builds our packages for us
<ahoneybun> basically
<eylul> oh
<ahoneybun> if you hang with us cool folks you'll see it post build reports ;)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. wasn't criticising that decision. Just wish he had copied them somewhere else beforehand
<eylul> ah :D 
<acheronuk> eylul: continuous integration. builds the latest KDE stuff from source with our latest development packaging
<eylul> ah!
<ahoneybun> eylul: seems like someone by sakrecoer was in here a few months ago about it
<eylul> we have been trying to sort this one out for a while now
<eylul> (sakrecoer is our current team lead in ubuntustudio)
<acheronuk> eylul: means that when we are able to get new stuff into kubuntu/ubuntu, we are already well prepared for it
<acheronuk> in theory, anyway
<eylul> I see!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> eylul: Tell sakrecoer I say hai. ;)
<ahoneybun> eylul: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.yakkety
<eylul> ok. so basically right now the bottleneck is on debian end! (tsimonq2, I'll let him know :D)
<ahoneybun> recent fix was about krita
<ahoneybun> oh right krita was breaking the live cds
<ahoneybun> dvds
<eylul> ahoneybun: yes we added it, then it went out of repo. :D and it could have came back in but that was literally the day of release.. so that actually MIGHT be the reason for blacklist (at least for US side of things)
<ahoneybun> eylul: it was causing it for every flavor I thinkk
<eylul> yep
<ahoneybun> first let's see if it was just blacklisted
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: any where to go to ask about the archive?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I see that clive is still in #ubuntu-release
<eylul> I think independently, I'll have to go to debian kde packaging team to see if there is anything we can do to get the krita 3 package through
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety-updates/krita
<eylul> unless I am mistaken?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: clive only bailed from kubuntu channels AFAIK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well if we absolutely can't get it in Debian, we need to hunt down a MOTU to upload
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then it goes in the NEW queue
<eylul> MOTU?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Master Of The Universe
<ahoneybun> well it's back in 16.10
<ahoneybun> you can install it
<eylul> ahoneybun: I know. 
<eylul> tsimonq2: I assume you don't mean the debian new queue?
<ahoneybun> so you need a way to update people to include it?
 * eylul is still trying to learn how the package path works
<acheronuk> update to the studio meta I would guess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> eylul: Ubuntu NEW queue. ;)
<eylul> oh!
 * acheronuk goes for a snooze
<ahoneybun> night acheronuk
<eylul> gnight acheronuk
<acheronuk> not night. just a nap
<acheronuk> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm working for 6 hours today.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: backport-landing testing for 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I start at 11 AM, get off of work at 5 PM
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I have been testing what is in the ppas ready to go in backports-landing. I am not found any showstoppers yet. so I guess we may do that in the next few days
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I'm setting up a VM for 16.04 atm so I can be ready
<eylul> ahoneybun and tsimonq2 thanks for all the help (also catches up with ubuntu-release information as well) I'll go bother debian people and keep you in the loop as well as to what I learn. (I'll also continue to lurk here for a while probably :D) 
<ahoneybun> \o/ eylul
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK. o/ :)
<ahoneybun> feel free to hang around
<eylul> :)
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: just had to backport appstream, packagekit and aptdaemnon for xenial to get plasma-discover in, which is my main doubt now about breaking other xenial stuff
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: currently they are here: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging1
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: how did you get discover to work without the new Qt and kirigami?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: those are only optionals in plasma 5.8
<ahoneybun> oh ?
<ahoneybun> the new Discover set kirigami as a hard dep no?
<ahoneybun> since it's UI is different
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/293949945/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.plasma-discover_5.8.3-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ahoneybun> well then
<ahoneybun> very nice acheronuk
<acheronuk> we can maybe add a kirigami based build later
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but this update will be amazing
<tsimonq2> Off to work o/
<acheronuk> have fun
<acheronuk> wxl: simon was asking me about the timing for the creation of the kubuntu.org email aliases. the wiki says 48hrs, but mine took about 4 days and from a search, that does not seem untypical. so I guess if not sorted by say Tues, then ping ubuntu IS
<[Relic]> What is the list of ppas needed to upgrade 16.10 to plasma 5.8.x; the normal "it is in backports" doesn't seem to work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> backport-landing but ATM you need the staging1 ppa from rikmills
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But still needs more testing
<[Relic]> landing doesn't want to work (404 not found on binary-i386/packages) so guess no go on 5.8; didn't want to report a bug (with an older version 5.7.5) without knowing if it was fixed or not, and wanted to see if you could get 2 xscreens to work properly and independantly like they did up to 14.04
<Dr_Coke> is this the development room of kubuntu?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: at the moment they are not in landing yet, so that won't work
<DarinMiller> Dr_Coke: yes, this is kbuntu packagers hangout IRC
<Dr_Coke> thanks DarinMiller
<Dr_Coke> Do you guys develop ubuntu? or you just package ubuntu with kde? or what goes on?
<ahoneybun> Dr_Coke: we package up KDE software for Ubuntu and ship with Ubuntu package to make Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> basically
<Dr_Coke> oh thanks
<Dr_Coke> honeybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Np
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23502228/
<ahoneybun> dist-upgrade after the other updates
<ahoneybun> just posting just in case something happens
<acheronuk> that is intended
<ahoneybun> alright cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/34/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: that went flawlessly
<ahoneybun> amzing
<acheronuk> \o/
<ahoneybun> lovely
<ahoneybun> the new login is awesome
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://imgur.com/a/Gpd7t
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> I mean even with the NVIDIA driver on and it worked perfectly
<acheronuk> great. that blue login screen is a bit of a shock if you haven’t seen it before
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> all my apps have opened with no isses and internet works
<ahoneybun> so +1 on my end lol
<acheronuk> :)
<ahoneybun> wow new discover too
<acheronuk> it still won't finf some things like VLC, but as far as I can tell that is more a problem with the the ubuntu appstream data being incomplete for some apps, rather than a fundamental discover problem
<ahoneybun> I'mn trying to use the Now Planel
<ahoneybun> Dock panel
<acheronuk> that work with plasma 5.8 now?
<ahoneybun> it should
<ahoneybun> I installed it just don't know how to make it
<acheronuk> confusing as there is a plasmoid AND a panel
<ahoneybun> I don't see the panel option
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: the plasmoid is for the settings
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: you sure, because if I install the plasmoid from the store I get a freefloating plasmoid version. vs a panel which only docks at a screen edge
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> 02
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't get anything
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: what a faff. got it working. but it clearly needs a lot more work. I couldn't use it as it is
<valorie> acheronuk: do we have testing needing done for 16.10? if so, what
<valorie> I'm so tempted to upgrade to zesty
<acheronuk> valorie: currently plasma 5.8.3 and FW 5.27 are in the staging ppas for zesty. to upgrade plasma though, you need to do a little juggling with the zesty -proposed archive repo
<valorie> maybe I should wait on zesty
<valorie> anything to test for Yakkety?
<acheronuk> valorie: ahoneybun just tested the potential yakkety backports of plasma and frameworks, and said it was 'flawless'
<valorie> cool
<valorie> so we have the new Qt ?
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks and ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<valorie> I've been paying more attention to other stuff and not testing
<valorie> excellent
<acheronuk> valorie: New Qt is not required for plasma 5.8. the 5.6.1 in Yakkety already is good enough
<valorie> oh good
<acheronuk> It's just Xenial that needs new Qt
<acheronuk> as that is stuck on 5.5
<valorie> updating and full-upgrading now
<valorie> thank you acheronuk!
<valorie> and everyone else who made this possible
<[Relic]> Any idea when plasma 5.8 would be available (as a package/backports)?
<valorie> once we get 1. uploaded to zesty
<valorie> 2 thoroughly tested
 * valorie is testing now!
 * acheronuk is testing
 * mamarley is also testing!
<valorie> so far so good, mamarley?
<mamarley> Yep, no problems so far. :)
<[Relic]> I am just hoping it finally after a couple years abscence will allow me to have 2 seperate independant screens without too much work
<valorie> latest plasma should do that for you
<[Relic]> 14.04 was so easy run nvidia-settings and done; have never been successful at doing that with kde5, or with anything to get that to happen
<valorie> blame Qt 5 for being slow there
<[Relic]> one screen over 2 monitors easy, but trying with 2 xscreens I can never seem to get seperate plasmashell (sddm, or whatever I need to pull it off) instance on each monitor
<valorie> oh
<valorie> two sessions at the same time?
<valorie> I've not heard of anyone doing that, but then....
<valorie> don't know everything
<[Relic]> I don't know where to look to pull that off either; but that sounds correct, in 14.04 it was make 2 xscreens and 2 sessions would show up; figured that would have to be mandatory if someone used more than 2 monitors.  Just not sure if/how to pull it off on only 2 monitors
<valorie> I would ask about that in #plasma during euro-work hours
<[Relic]> none of the forums I have tried so far have had a decent answer and all the old stuff works on 4 but not necessarily 5.  Will try #plasma
<valorie> session management is a tough nut to crack
<valorie> now that sessions are more complicated
<valorie> not sure that Wayland will help with that, but maybe it will
<[Relic]> Thanks for the info :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/12/
<valorie> successful reboot into my new plasma session
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-20
<acheronuk> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/13/
<valorie> I guess I should remove those ppas though
<valorie> first thing
<valorie> everything seems crisper
<valorie> snappier
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #18: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #18: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #18: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #17: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #17: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #17: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #18: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #18: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #18: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/22/
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> drat. LP publisher maintenance. forgot about that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #74: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #75: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #26: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #24: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #24: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/24/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/48/
<mparillo> Congratulations to  wxl, tsimonq2, and santa_ 
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Thanks. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #37: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #49: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/54/
<DarinMiller> o/
<ahoneybun> heyo DarinMiller
<valorie> I've written a short story on Kub.org welcoming our new members, and would appreciate a read-over and maybe an image
<valorie> ahoneybun, ovidiu-florin, or whoever......
<ahoneybun> opps sorry valorie
<ahoneybun> I'll look now
<valorie> no sorry necessary!
<valorie> I just wrote it
<ahoneybun> well the "...." read other wise
<ahoneybun> looks fine
<ahoneybun> simple and to the point
<valorie> publish at will!
<ahoneybun> published valorie
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> btw do you realize you answered me privately, rather than on -devel
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Np
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 1 typo, ah ah ah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 2 typos, ah ah ah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 2 typos!
<valorie> actually you had already given your +1
<ahoneybun> valorie: well I forgot if I did or not
<valorie> @tsimonq2 -- where are the typos?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> November
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oxford comma on the names
<ahoneybun> well then November is the only tyop
<valorie> ha
<ahoneybun> XD the other is a grammar issue
<valorie> ahoneybun: will you fix or shall I?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And for fcuks sake, SOMEBODY fix the damn last names here: http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/
<ahoneybun> no Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grumble
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm not sure about the Oxford part tbh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dude come on
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do it, it's a thing
<ahoneybun> I'm not changing it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's annoying without it
<valorie> the little text box is so tiny, I probably couldn't see it right
<ahoneybun> only to you it seems
<acheronuk> while we are at it, santa's name is missing the "Lema" at the end
<acheronuk> :P
<valorie> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just give me access already guys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I won't bother you any more
<valorie> darn it, I copied that from his email
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix everything XD
<ahoneybun> valorie: once wxl is the official RM we should add him on the Team page
<ahoneybun> I'm not going to give you access to that Simon
 * acheronuk agrees with ahoneybun 
<acheronuk> the team names are fine like that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Valorie? Please?
<valorie> I don't like the caps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *puppy dog eyes*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me neither
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Change it!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think its fine as well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Come on already!
<valorie> I'm in the minority, whether you and I agree ornot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/ :/
<valorie> this is a team, and majority (and reality) rule
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sadness
<valorie> sorry to disappoint
 * valorie offers cold-brew coffee around the channel
<valorie> milk and sugar are on the table
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grumble grumble
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When I get home I'm telling the Kubuntu Council!
<valorie> if I have to live in Trump America, you can live with caps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Noooooo
<valorie> someone go talk about games in #kubuntu
<valorie> please
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You do know that Valorie and I are on the KC Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, But you don't speak for the KC unless the KC is in formal agreement, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But I'm one of the KC with access to it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
<acheronuk> LP bug: 1643374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643374 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop is outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643374
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 looks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Damn it all, we need updated Backports... :S
<valorie> we do, so we need a plan to get our new stuff finished testing and uploaded to ZZ
 * valorie is testing on 16.10
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need uploaders...
<valorie> sooooo tempted to jump to ZZ
<valorie> yes
<mparillo> I have ZZ running, but only a vanilla install, so it looks a lot like YY (as of this morning's updates).
<mparillo> But a real install from the very first ISO, no with sed magic on my sources.
<valorie> oooo
<valorie> I wonder if an upgrade path is available yet
<valorie> I did sed to get to 16.10
<valorie> with a bit of trepidation
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm staying on YY
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll test when I can
<clivejo> Hi folks, can someone reply to this guy - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1643374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643374 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop is outdated" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> nice to see you, clivejo
<clivejo> hi valorie
<clivejo> he has sent a number of emails directly to me this evening
<valorie> wow
<clivejo> I pointed him to the -devel mailing list
<valorie> what is with people writing privately?
<valorie> so annoying when it should be to a list
<mparillo> My favorite response is come on and help us test. I saw (was it blueskaj?) had Plasma 5.8.3 up, using -staging and some extra care and feeding?
<valorie> yes indeed
<valorie> I have 5.8.3 up, no extra care and feeding necessary
<clivejo> I don't know, I'm getting a lot of emails.  Starting to think there is an article or something somewhere 
<valorie> but I'm only on 16.10
<valorie> we've done some testing, now are getting to needing uploaders
<clivejo> but would appreciate if someone could answer that LP bug
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Maybe if you would upload some things for us...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *AHEM* ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because that's literally our next step
<clivejo> sorry, I don't have the required confidence in the packages in order to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was kidding. :P
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> I put a couple of emails out on the -devel ML of some issues affecting KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Although if you were up for it, I could walk you through so you could upload if you wanted. ;)
<valorie> clivejo: I saw you answer one of those issues yourself; have you gotten an answer on the other?
<clivejo> well as things are now, discover wont upload due to missing epochs on muon packages
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/upload/build/ ? :)
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1643374/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643374 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop is outdated" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> valorie: I didnt answer it, just updated my question with the correct facts
<clivejo> I got confused in the package that has the wrong VCS
<valorie> right, we need to perfect frameworks, then Plasma, then work through the applications beginning with important ones like that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me and Rik agreed on a deadline of December 1st
<valorie> I hope wxl will come up with a plan of action soon
<clivejo> thanks valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ABSOLUTELY NO LATER THAN DECEMBER 1ST should we have things uploaded
<valorie> thank YOU for getting him to file a bug
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need to address the elephant in the room
<valorie> tsimonq2: no need to yell
<clivejo> I actually asked him to email the ML
<clivejo> he filed the bug all on his own
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: it's for the users reading the backlog. :P
<valorie> we need a plan of action, then ask all our KDs to help out as necessary
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'll do a test build in my ppa tomorrow reinstating those epochs
<clivejo> acheronuk: its more the fact it got missed that is worrying me
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: did I agree that? I was a bit tired when we talked the other day
<clivejo> I strongly suggest re-introducing some kind of check of the packaging in the archive and the packaging in the *_archive branches
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_, wxl: Urgent Kubuntu Developer meeting tomorrow after I get home from school (4 PM UTC-6)? We need to get the elephant out of the room and we need to do it as soon as reasonably possible.
<valorie> clivejo: do you know how neon does that checking?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Correct. It was even your idea. :P
<valorie> and Debian
<clivejo> valorie: they dont upload to ubuntu archive
<valorie> understood
<valorie> but do they test their packaging in some way?
<valorie> besides users
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Santa @acheronuk
<clivejo> the CI does tests and auto-merges debian
<clivejo> AFAIK
<clivejo> the problem here is that other Ubuntu devs are fixing bugs and uploading the package
<clivejo> but they dont update our git repos with those changes
<valorie> I seem to recall that santa had a simulated uploading test to fix the autotest problems
<valorie> right, that's an issue
<clivejo> its not auto-tests
<clivejo> its the tracking of our archive bracnches
<valorie> ah
<valorie> separate issue then
<clivejo> as detailed in the email the old tooling made checks and flagged up problems that could be fixed
<clivejo> the new tooling doesnt seem to do that, or the functionality is broken
<valorie> :(
 * valorie goes to fold laundry
 * clivejo has a pup to feed and put to bed
<clivejo> night all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night Clive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #196: ABORTED in 1 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #329: ABORTED in 1 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #32: ABORTED in 1 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/32/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-13
<mparillo> Installing -16.04-ppa2
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Bionic?  :)
<DarinMiller> konversation working fine here on 17.04 from landing ppa....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #995: SUCCESS in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/995/
<ejat> konversation 1.7.3 in bionic
<valorie> \o/
<marco-parillo> Ping from -16.04-ppa2
<mparillo> Pong
<marco-parillo> Excellent
<mparillo> tsimonq2: Both 17.04 and 16.04 backports-landing ppa2 versions of konversation work.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @myfenris, Not affected
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, Excellent, I'll move those over after dinner
<mparillo> tsimonq2: Thanks for keeping us safe. Now if you can keep discover from crashing on me on 16.04 ....
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @tsimonq2, owh i see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #21: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #139: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #14: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #13: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, Heh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mparillo, With or without Backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> mparillo: Any chance you could check on other versions of Kubuntu without Backports?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: what funtionality needs tested without backports?  I could ppa purge a 17.10 or 17.04 setup and test something?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Just test that you can connect to here and send a message
<mparillo> I think they all had ubuntu backports (that is a default), kubuntu-backports and kubuntu-backports landing
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: (there's colors in Konversation by default for all messages so that should be an accurate test)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: And yeah, you could PPA purge
<mparillo> tsimonq2: I have not added backports to Bionic yet
<mparillo> But, you told somebody else that Bionic testing was unnecessary.
<DarinMiller> bionic will not have backports until after it's release.  Updates for unreleased nodes are released in the Updates Landing PPA or staging PPA's.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: If you look at the CVE description the Bionic version isn't affected ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #140: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #22: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmousetool build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmousetool/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #164: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #12: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #13: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #165: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #272: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #273: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/16/
<nameless> tsimonq2: can you send me such "a carefully crafted message"?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1900: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1900/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1900: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1900/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1900: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1900/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nameless, I could, but not in a public channel
<blaze> tsimonq2: thanks, did the testing
 * acheronuk kicks the LP publisher
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #273: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/104/
<marco-parillo> tsimonq2: I finally found a VM without backports. I enabled backports-landing, and I got: konversation_1.7.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa2_amd64.deb
<marco-parillo> Sending worked.
<mparillo> marco-parillo: Ping
<marco-parillo> mparillo: pong
<marco-parillo> Receiving works.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marco-parillo, You should use my PPA for non Backports systems
<mparillo> Ahh, OK.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #122: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #105: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #24: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #154: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #206: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #98: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #87: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/87/
<sick_rimmit> Just digging around the web for some info about KDE Connect, and I found this
<sick_rimmit> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/kde-connect-bluetooth-backend-development
<sick_rimmit> Wondering if anyone has tried getting the Bluetooth version of KDE connect working on Kubuntu ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #76: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #99: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #138: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #104: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #90: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #91: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I use it via wifi
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> don't think I have bluetooth on my machine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie lots of apps are likely to fail tonight, as the stable branch for apps is changing from 17.08 to 17.12
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> thanks for heads up
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I will look in the moring how much of a merge from unstable is needed to fix.
<acheronuk> ditto to tsimonq2 etc ^^^
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack thanks
<valorie> yikes, power is out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #105: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #175: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: remove apps that will no longer ship
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/176/
<acheronuk> clivejo: :( ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #96: SUCCESS in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #96: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #96: SUCCESS in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1901: SUCCESS in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1901/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1901: SUCCESS in 2 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1901/
<clivejo> acheronuk: you fixed it?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, I bypassed it by running mgmt_tooling_deploy direct
<acheronuk> clivejo: mgmt_tooling still fails it's tests
<acheronuk> or fails on something inexplicable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1901: SUCCESS in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1901/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdevelop-pg-qt build #352: ABORTED in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdevelop-pg-qt/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #996: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #975: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/975/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #82: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #14: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #57: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #1: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #1: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #1: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #14: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #84: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #90: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #15: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #46: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #14: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #14: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #9: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #14: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #17: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #18: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #15: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #10: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #15: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #14: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #10: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #23: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #141: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #15: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #77: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #15: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #7: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #7: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #123: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #88: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #15: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #11: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #19: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #8: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #51: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #42: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #20: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #18: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #13: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #7: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #9: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #80: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #15: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #47: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #104: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #17: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #15: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #35: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #154: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #158: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #115: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #133: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #70: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #38: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #129: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #95: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #60: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #71: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #55: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #22: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #48: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #127: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #128: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #86: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #15: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #137: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #25: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #43: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #137: UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #89: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #58: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #109: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #124: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #112: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #420: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #94: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #414: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #101: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #139: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #296: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #71: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #17: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #137: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #52: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #69: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #67: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #623: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #214: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #198: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #43: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #142: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #116: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #124: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #16: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #14: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #408: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #160: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #2: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #24: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #78: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #421: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #138: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #103: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #2: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #80: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #85: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #91: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #2: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #20: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #8: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #16: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #415: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #102: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #9: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #15: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #12: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #21: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #19: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #15: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #39: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klinkstatus build #15: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klinkstatus/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #16: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #222: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #635: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #16: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #14: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #89: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #52: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #297: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #81: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #409: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #10: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kate build #18: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kate/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #10: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #32: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #36: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #116: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #123: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #8: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #134: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #37: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #61: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #113: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #71: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #72: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #39: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #59: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #110: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #56: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #129: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #96: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #9: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #124: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #125: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #16: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #100: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #90: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #115: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #18: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #8: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #166: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #108: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #137: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #16: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #95: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #11: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #103: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #16: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #199: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #87: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #46: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #140: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #102: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #35: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #106: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #26: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #18: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #19: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #17: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #49: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #68: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #70: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #81: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #19: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #79: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #104: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #105: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #40: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #20: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #23: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #77: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #97: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #95: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #90: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #89: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #94: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #74: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #72: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #78: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #90: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #53: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #11: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #301: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #33: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #9: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #18: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #140: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #203: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #357: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #167: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #14: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #15: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #204: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #50: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #9: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #8: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #104: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #47: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #109: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #116: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #138: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #358: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #20: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #8: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #106: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #68: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #88: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #78: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #86: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #98: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #96: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #107: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #96: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #75: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #39: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #302: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #90: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #89: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #87: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #95: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #108: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #16: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #162: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #347: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #88: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #151: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #109: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #210: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #206: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #92: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #97: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #15: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #348: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #10: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #93: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #211: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #207: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #91: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #146: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #106: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #20: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #174: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #103: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #18: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #12: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #16: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #56: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #57: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #8: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #9: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #21: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #207: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #24: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #208: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #167: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #22: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #98: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #75: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #270: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #99: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #76: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #23: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #25: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #168: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #150: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #131: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #98: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #92: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #271: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #151: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #152: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #123: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #124: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #62: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #113: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #63: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #103: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/7/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #24: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #25: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #169: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #26: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #26: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #44: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #20: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #3: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #21: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #45: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #91: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #91: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #110: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #90: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #27: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #24: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #117: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #73: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #36: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #19: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #135: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #1: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #2: STILL FAILING in 5.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #71: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #38: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #20: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #139: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #3: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #30: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #84: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #17: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #87: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #20: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #17: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #105: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #114: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #105: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #79: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #96: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #34: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #7: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #21: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #148: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #92: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #127: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #92: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #10: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #11: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1902: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1902: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1902: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1902/
<clivejo> KDevelop 5.2.0 is out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/102/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I saw
<acheronuk> clivejo: hopefully debian will update soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/103/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you merge unstable for apps?
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'm going through it, rather than trigger all at once
<acheronuk> so PIM builds in correct order
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> merging as you go?
<acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> new changelog entries?
<acheronuk> when needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #126: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/10/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'll probably bumped any not done changelogs all at once on Thursday when the beta tars come out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #22: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #58: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #48: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #117: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #117: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #133: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #88: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #77: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #125: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #143: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #89: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #24: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #82: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #95: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #72: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #25: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #91: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #51: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #105: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #9: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #125: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #94: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #101: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #12: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #18: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #274: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #28: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #105: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #118: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #111: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #99: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #9: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #130: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #64: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #14: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #21: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #79: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #9: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #80: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #131: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #126: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #96: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #9: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #76: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #9: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #103: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #10: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #104: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #94: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #18: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #164: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #98: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #97: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #9: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #52: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #5: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #22: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #110: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #20: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #410: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #103: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #411: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #23: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #19: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #349: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #111: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #153: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-integration/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #19: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #53: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #416: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #412: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #417: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #126: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #359: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #97: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #97: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #97: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1903: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1903/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1903: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1903/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1903: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1903/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #997: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #976: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/976/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #143: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #25: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #128: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #144: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #26: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #168: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #21: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #112: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #17: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #169: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #22: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #113: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #200: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #116: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #117: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #152: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #153: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #21: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #22: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #124: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #163: ABORTED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #154: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #155: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #19: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1904: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1904: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1904: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #98: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #98: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #98: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1905: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1905/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1905: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1905/
<blaze> sigh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1905: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1905/
<blaze> found that kwalletcli is not in kubuntu-packaging
<blaze> but it needs to be patched
<blaze> here https://paste.ubuntu.com/25967148/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/25967152/
<blaze> acheronuk: what do you think?
<acheronuk> blaze: thanks. I doubt I will have a chance to look properly today. Can someone make a task or something so it doesn't get forgotten?
 * acheronuk heads to Pub for lunch
<acheronuk> I may be some time.....
<mparillo> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7452
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> TY :)
<blaze> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/23/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: would you be able to apply that patch to https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/kwalletcli.git ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie would be better applied in debian and synced if it is needed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plus see blaze's lates comment
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I can help that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 see blaze's last comment on the phab task. now thinks it not needed
<clivejo> @acheronuk yeah, it is maintained upstream in collab-maint which I believe Stallion Simon has access to 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "I realized that there's no need for these changes. Actually they can even break something. Also the project is not a part of KDE Apps https://www.mirbsd.org/kwalletcli.htm … Sorry for the noise"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^ from blaze
<clivejo> blaze: do you work on kwalletcli ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I do
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ok
<clivejo> "Actually they can even break something." I didn't see that comment, where was that?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> phab task
<clivejo> oh my
<IrcsomeBot> wxl23 was removed by: wxl23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1906: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1906/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1906: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1906/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1906: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1906/
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #298: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/106/
<sick_rimmit> Hi clivejo
<sick_rimmit> Sorry didn't spot the mention
<sick_rimmit> Been cracking on with a few tasks
<sick_rimmit> Just looking at YouTube Analytics - WoW!!
<sick_rimmit> Very very interesting statistics
<clivejo> yeah, doing well 
<clivejo> but could do lot better
<sick_rimmit> Putting that video on our website was a brilliant idea
<clivejo> have you seen how Michael does his news thingie?>
<sick_rimmit> It's drawn loads of traffic and views, compared to everything else
<sick_rimmit> On TuxDigital
<clivejo> yup
<sick_rimmit> if so, no I haven't
<sick_rimmit> I'll watch the latest show
<sick_rimmit> I'm looking at the Phab Task for YouTube Analytics report
<sick_rimmit> trying to think about how to present that and whom to share it with
<clivejo> was wondering if we could do a small news video 
<sick_rimmit> We could do with a Video Editor Producer on the Team.
<MichaelTunnell> hi
<clivejo> hi MichaelTunnell
<sick_rimmit> Hi MichaelTunnell
<clivejo> your ears burning?
<MichaelTunnell> sometimes, luckily they make creams for that
<sick_rimmit> lol
<clivejo> reviews in your next show ;)
<clivejo> did you get Richard?
<MichaelTunnell> I'm missing something I think :)
<sick_rimmit> ?
<MichaelTunnell> it's been almost 20 minutes . . . watch the episode yet? :)
<clivejo> 20 mins?
<clivejo> Im confused
<sick_rimmit> Er.. is that to me, I am supposed to be watching the episode ?
<MichaelTunnell> I was just kidding in terms of the log. No rush at all on watching the show :)
<sick_rimmit> Oh cool
<sick_rimmit> I'll watch it later from my Tablet.
<sick_rimmit> I'm working on my laptop in living room with Wife
<sick_rimmit> She gets upset if the laptop is playing YouTube videos, and I have no headphones to hand
<clivejo> MichaelTunnell: do you use bitwarden?
<MichaelTunnell> sounds good to me, no problem at all. I just saw the opportunity to jump in and be like "I hear ya"
<MichaelTunnell> clivejo: yes I do
<clivejo> <<==== convert
<clivejo> do you know the dev?
<MichaelTunnell> I do not know the dev no
<clivejo> I'd really love OTP to be autofilled
<MichaelTunnell> it has autofill features in "experimental" right now
<clivejo> oh?
<MichaelTunnell> I am making a video on bitwarden actually because I switched to it from LastPass and it provides pretty much everything I liked about LP and more. The PIN lock on the phone app is fantastic because I hated saving password on the app in LP or always manually entering it. This is a fantastic solution for that issue
<clivejo> it autofills via the Accessibilty feature in Andriod
<clivejo> but so did Lasspass
<clivejo> oh I have fingerprint lock on the app
<clivejo> love it!
<MichaelTunnell> yea that is even better if you have a phone that supports that lol i dont :(
<clivejo> tut tut Mr Tux
<clivejo> think I'm gonna have to downgrade my phone back to N
<clivejo> too many bugs for a daily driver
<MichaelTunnell> I dont even have the option to use O even if I wanted to. lol Nexus devices being ignored is pathetically hilarious
<clivejo> camera and alarms are the two biggest issues
<clivejo> even on Lineage?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTunnell, Lineage?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Lol jinx
<clivejo> oh god no
<MichaelTunnell> I am going to play around with Lineage for some videos as well as Plasma Mobile :)
<clivejo> syn'ing brain waves with Simon is my worst nightmare!
 * clivejo loves Lineage
<mamarley> Me too.  I always ran it on my old Nexus 5 and I will install it on my G6 just as soon as VoLTE works on Verizon.
<clivejo> any of you used Oreo?
<mamarley> Nope, not yet.  There aren't yet any feature-complete ROMs for either of the devices I own.
<clivejo> no major front end changes, but feels a lot smoother and polished
<clivejo> really in two minds about going back to N!
<mamarley> I would have just gotten a Pixel, but those have a crappy PenTile RGBG screen (and the Pixel 2 doesn't have a headphone jack).
<clivejo> I need to write to the big man for a new phone this XMas
<mamarley> The G6 is just about the only flagship left that has both an RGB screen and a headphone jack.
<clivejo> hear some good things about Xiaomi
<mamarley> Most of the phones from the lesser-known companies like that don't support Verizon.
<mamarley> (Or, more accurately, Verizon's CDMA 3G network.)
 * valorie hopes that someday Verizon joins the 21st century
<mamarley> They already are, LTE is a "GSM" technology.
<valorie> since my husband is not interested in changing companies
<MichaelTunnell> leave Verizon = problem solved :)
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> but then I'd have a single account
<MichaelTunnell> MetroPCS has great plans both service and price and they aren't awful to deal with (usually)
<blaze> we had cdma here once, now it is dead
<MichaelTunnell> MetroPCS uses T-Mobile network in case that coverage is good for your aera
<MichaelTunnell> area
<mamarley> blaze: Both major (historically) CDMA carriers are moving towards LTE, so CDMA will eventually be gone here too.
<mamarley> T-Mobile has crappy coverage if you go outside of major cities though (at least in my state).
<valorie> they all are less than perfect
<MichaelTunnell> in my area the coverage is fine but yea I live fairly close to the largest city in my state so that might be why :)
<valorie> I'd like something that works well in Europe too
<clivejo> strangely, since I logged into LastPass and cancelled the automatic payment next month, I'm getting lots of adverts for LastPass on xda-dev forum!
<MichaelTunnell> clivejo: lol gotta love cookies
 * mamarley 's understanding is that one's best bet while traveling is to obtain a prepaid SIM from a local carrier.
<mamarley> All the carriers here have international roaming, but it is always mega-buck$ expensive.
<valorie> yeah, I wish all the phones just allowed dual sims
<valorie> anything else is a pain
<clivejo> dual SIM would be great for me
 * mamarley has never personally run into this problem however because he extremely seldom leaves the US.
<clivejo> mamarley: can also be good for other things
<clivejo> business line/personal line
<clivejo> do you not have areas in the US are served better by certain carriers?
<mamarley> On a small scale, yes.
<clivejo> I am lucky in that all the carriers are equally non-existant in my area
<mamarley> On a large scale, Verizon's coverage (especially in rural areas) blows everybody else out of the water.
<valorie> yep, and we live in the sticks
<valorie> and my husband does trail work in even more rural areas most days
<clivejo> yet I get a lovely strong signal from the Republic
<MichaelTunnell> ASUS Zenfones have dual SIMs, just fyi
<mamarley> It used to be that you could get Verizon coverage for much cheaper prices by using an MVNO like Page Plus or Boom Mobile or something, and while those still exist, their 4G plans are all throttled to 5/2, which makes them much less desirable than previously.
<clivejo> grrr KDE is messing about again
 * clivejo wonders if its an Oreo issue
<valorie> MichaelTunnell: next phone I'll check out the zenphones, thanks
<MichaelTunnell> :) welcome
<sick_rimmit> Time for bed for me
<sick_rimmit> Catch y'all tomorrow
<sick_rimmit> ttfn
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #998: SUCCESS in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #145: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #112: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #303: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #139: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #624: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #413: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #24: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #146: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #140: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #636: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/636/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #113: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #304: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #25: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #18: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #170: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #46: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #100: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #114: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #422: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #16: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #171: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktorrent build #118: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktorrent/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #156: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1907: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1907: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1907: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1907/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> did you try falkon?
<clivejo> !info libsasl2-dev
<ubottu> libsasl2-dev (source: cyrus-sasl2): Cyrus SASL - development files for authentication abstraction library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.27~101-g0780600+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 262 kB, installed size 754 kB
<clivejo> !info libsasl2-dev unstable
<ubottu> libsasl2-dev (source: cyrus-sasl2): Cyrus SASL - development files for authentication abstraction library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.27~101-g0780600+dfsg-3 (unstable), package size 315 kB, installed size 787 kB
<clivejo> why is ours smaller?
<clivejo> seems to be missing stuff
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes I did, but can't zoom the pages to make them fit 
<clivejo> CTRL + works for me
<clivejo> how did you install it?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but not here
<BluesKaj> first i used snap, then your ppa , neither version would zoom
<clivejo> even via the menu?
<BluesKaj> via the menu, cli, no difference
<clivejo> I mean Hamburger menu > View > Zoom In
<clivejo> maybe you have a system key binding preventing Ctrl + from working
<BluesKaj> no view option there
<BluesKaj> nope ctl + worls on FF and chrome
<clivejo> on the title bar?
<BluesKaj> works even
<clivejo> can you try CTRL + SHIFT and tap +
<BluesKaj> yup , that works, thanks 
<clivejo> if you + symbol is above the = symbol you need to shift it
<clivejo> I have a separate number pad with a + key and that works without the shift
<clivejo> CTRL + zero number resets the zoom
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm impressed with falkon's handling of web video on my low end DSL internet service. Both chrome and FF begin stopping and bufering on the cbc news national which seems to be a difficult video for the 2 biggies to handle , Falkon handles it with aplomb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #11: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/11/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm impressed with falkon overall handling and speed
<IrcsomeBot2> <marcinsagol> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie what version ? master?
<IrcsomeBot2> <marcinsagol> Bluskaj did you tried new FF ?
<BluesKaj> marcinsagol,  yes it still buffers video on my dsl connection, whereas falkon does not....so far
<BluesKaj> trying figure out the bookmark importation procedure, seems a bit clunky , like the old konqueror
<BluesKaj> clivejo, gave you managed to place any imported books in the bookmarks toolbar on falkon?
<BluesKaj> have 
<blaze> press ctrl+shift+o and then drug and drop them where you want
<BluesKaj> blaze, no luck with that 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1908: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1908: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1908: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #305: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #172: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #20: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #149: UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #306: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #17: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #153: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #173: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #21: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #20: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/33/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> hey
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> can I still create in 17.10 the temporary user?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/24/
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> anyone?
<valorie> I suppose -- why wouldn't you?
<clivejo> I don't know what you are asking :/
<valorie> all the users I've asked to do that have done so
<valorie> I haven't tested it myself
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> how do I do it?
<valorie> https://docs.oseems.com/general/operatingsystem/kubuntu/add-new-user -- really old screenshots
<valorie> but nothing has changed afaik
<valorie> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-use-adduser-command/ <- cli
<clivejo> I think he might be talking about the Guest session
<clivejo> I don't have the option on my Bionic system
<clivejo> but I think it used to be there in Plasma 5.8
<clivejo> I don't know when it was removed
<clivejo> but don't think it was our doing
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> I'm talking about the guest session
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I don't think sddm supports guest sessions?
<clivejo> it used to :/
<clivejo> I remember testing it on 5.8
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> well.. I need it for the scholl I'm supporting
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> otherwise I can't upgrade from 14.04
<blaze> lightdm is still there
<clivejo> didn't Ubuntu have some issues with Guest login ?
<clivejo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/ubuntu-guest-sessions-login-disabled
<blaze> it can be enabled back
<clivejo> but why has it stopped working for Kubuntu using sddm?
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> but we're using sddm
<blaze> I don't remember this in sddm
<clivejo> can anyone test it in neon?
<acheronuk> test what?
<clivejo> guest account
<clivejo> http://i.imgur.com/Nbk8BGa.png
<acheronuk> there isn't one
<clivejo> but there used to be
<acheronuk> don't recall that in sddm
<clivejo> I tested it
<clivejo> around about 5.8 LTS
<clivejo> cause I wasnt that happy about it
<acheronuk> you found that image on kubuntu forum?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/71705-Long-standing-cosmetic-issue-s
<acheronuk> I found that, but that is using a hacky way to add a guest account
<clivejo> but there used to be something like that
<acheronuk> in lightdm there was
<clivejo> I haven't used lightdm in years 
<acheronuk> I haven't see a guest option for 'years'
<mparillo> Yes, I think I opened a feature request for a guest account for SDDM like LightDM.
<clivejo> well this is since me becoming involved in releases
<clivejo> 16.04 onwards
<acheronuk> vivid used lightdm
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345404
<ubottu> KDE bug 345404 in kcm_sddm "SDDM does not present Guest Login" [Wishlist,Resolved: upstream]
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> ok, I'm done trying to make Plasma look like freakin' Windows 10
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> it's F-in' crap
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep, that seems right. love how you reported it as well!
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> I dunno, maybe I'm insane
<acheronuk> join the club then
<clivejo> la la la, more whiskey
<acheronuk> don't mind if I do. thanks
<valorie> none of us is crazy
<valorie> I thought that ovidiu was asking about making a new user, which works
<valorie> guest session was convenient, but eh
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> I need the guest session for the students
<IrcsomeBot2> <ovidiuflorin> Otherwise the computers will be "broken" in 5 minutes
<mparillo> I agree. When I think about recent regressions, losing the guest session was the biggest for me. Losing the fine-grained klocale customizations (so I want US currency and numbers, but I want ISO dates) comes in a distant second.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #999: SUCCESS in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #160: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mplayerthumbs/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #174: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #150: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #144: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #21: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #12: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #22: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #141: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #194: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #104: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #47: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #625: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #142: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #195: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #637: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/637/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #108: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/154/
<vip> hi ho
<hateball> H e l l o
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1909: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1909: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1909: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #175: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #307: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #22: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/19/
<kfunk> sitter: you seem to feel responsible for filelight. do you want to copy & provide the Windows installer for it on the filelight homepage maybe? see http://kfunk.org/2017/11/17/kde-binary-factory/ & specifically look at http://kfunk.org/content/images/2017/11/filelight-windows.png
<kfunk> sitter: and why are you not in #kde-devel?
<kfunk> tsk tsk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #308: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #176: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #23: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/23/
<sitter> kfunk: I only hang with cool people! also I suspect because znc reconnects lose channels that were not explicitly add to the config and I can't be bothered. irc...
<kfunk> the cool people are in #kdevelop, obviously.
<kfunk> sitter: would be cool to have better 'product-centric' pages for KDE applications. both https://utils.kde.org/projects/filelight/ and https://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/filelight/ look kind of sad. though the latter is much better than the former. I'm surprised the former is the "official homepage"...
 * kfunk sees so much opportunities
<sitter> redoing https://www.kde.org/applications/ is on my todo actually
<kfunk> ++
<kfunk> sitter: with having download links to the Windows installers this all would come in very handy
<kfunk> that'd give a nice experience to the Windows world
<sitter> albeit very low as currently the entire system is based on some cron that walks all repos and looks for destop files to extrapolate data from (all of which has 100% overlap with appstream naturally)
<kfunk> so, again, if you happen to have access to a Windows box, please check the filelight installer (on https://binary-factory.kde.org/job/filelight-master-win32/) and then just put links on the filelight homepage(s)
<sitter> kfunk: where do I link for the installer though?
<sitter> I assume sysadmins won't like me linking to the factory itself though?
<kfunk> sitter: please read my blog post. I'd love to have people first check whether the installer works, then upload it to KDE FTP and then link to that
<kfunk> right
<sitter> I'd think this needs openqa ;)
<kfunk> no load balancing, etc.
<kfunk> KDE FTP has it :)
<sitter> yeah, but having a human do the QC is bound to end up having outdated binaries
<sitter> less so for extragear I suppose, but for kde-applications there really should be automatism
<kfunk> yeah. but better keep outdated/stable versions around instead of automatically uploading broken ones... (IMO)
<kfunk> esp. on Windows that's not unusual.
<sitter> hence why I say this needs openqa ;)
<sitter> anyway. I'll have a look
<kfunk> we're getting to it, hopefully, one way or the other. I'm working on improving the Binary Factory first :)
<kfunk> ty!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> grrrr PIM broken again
<clivejo> kmail: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5MailCommon.so.5abi4: symbol _ZN7Akonadi21EntityOrderProxyModel14setOrderConfigER12KConfigGroup, version ABI_5_1 not defined in file libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5abi1 with link time reference
<BluesKaj> glas I don't bother with PIMs
<BluesKaj> glad even 
<clivejo> yes, but a lot of people do
<clivejo> and we ship it on our iso
<clivejo> so its best to have to working, don't you think?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, yes of course, but I'm still glad :-)
<acheronuk> it will fix. it's only broke as you're madly using master branch :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #177: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/177/
<clivejo> acheronuk: who you calling mad?!
<clivejo> is the meeting at nine tonight?
<acheronuk> no clue
<clivejo> https://kubuntu.org/calendar/action~agenda/
<clivejo> assume thats UTC
<acheronuk> presumably as Rich scheduled it
<acheronuk> *Rick
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #309: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #24: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #178: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #179: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #25: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #310: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #153: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #26: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #180: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #157: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1910: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1910: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1910: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1910/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/35/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-18
<Guest39316> is gvim available for kde distros?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1911: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1911/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1911: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1911/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1911: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1911/
<santa_> good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #99: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #99: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #99: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1912: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1912: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1912: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1912/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Good afternoon :p
<vip> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, vip
<clivejo> santa_: still about?
<clivejo> so after an upgrade of jenkins and some system packages on pond (name for the machine hosting Jenkins) we started to get errors like this with any builds running on master
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/13/console
<clivejo> 13:46:11 /usr/lib/ruby/2.3.0/drb/drb.rb:745:in `rescue in block in open': druby://10.0.3.1:9991 - #<Errno::ECONNREFUSED: Connection refused - connect(2) for "10.0.3.1" port 9991> (DRb::DRbConnError)
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pg6vblh32
<clivejo> I have since downgraded the systemd packages but it has not solved the issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #181: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #27: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/27/
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> Nov 18 09:03:47 kubuntu smartd[1063]: Device: /dev/sdc [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 76 to 77
<clivejo> Nov 18 09:03:47 kubuntu smartd[1063]: Device: /dev/sdd [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 230 to 240
<clivejo> 230C thats toasty
<mamarley> It is probably ratty data.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #311: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/311/
<clivejo> part of the system log when it happens - https://paste.kde.org/pnbvju9xi
<clivejo> networking seems to fall over
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #28: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/28/
<santa_> clivejo: ack
<clivejo> any suggestions as to what is wrong?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #182: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/182/
<santa_> clivejo: well I don't know very much about the old ci internals, but seems to me the docker monitor service is not running
<clivejo> how can I check?
<santa_> but I don't know what it does exactly or how it is suposed to start
<santa_> clivejo: try to ask harald, he wrote the tooling
<clivejo> I have
<santa_> and?
<clivejo> uff. no clue sorry
<santa_> that was his reply?
<clivejo> yes
<santa_> damn it
<clivejo> it only started after those packages and jenkins got updated
<clivejo> so much be something related to that
<santa_> well, as I suspected it's about time to rework the ci like we did with kubuntu automation
<acheronuk> most of that docker setup is/was Phil, so I'd say he was better placed to help. just unfortunate he's not about
<clivejo> also, master is only one affected, the slaves are still ok
<acheronuk> current setup anyway
<santa_> ah, yes phil would be more clueful than me about our old current ci
<clivejo> would be have any clues as to what might be wrong?
<clivejo> or things to check
<santa_> * would he
<santa_> maybe he would yes.
<clivejo> would you have
<santa_> not right now
<santa_> the only thing I know is that the service is suposed to be started by ci-tooling/lib/dockermon/service.rb
<santa_> acheronuk: by the way, what's the reason to not have any of frameworks or plasma updated for bionic? that qt update?
<clivejo> yes, autotrolling has been backed up like crazy
<acheronuk> santa_: Qt transition 5.9.1 _ 5.9.2 stuck at the moment
<santa_> have you actually tested that transition before doing it?
<acheronuk> santa_: not me doing it
<acheronuk> santa_: that is tsimonq2 mitya57 et al.
<acheronuk> though I have been helping with 'suggestions' to try to move things along
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @santa_, Yes, we did. Just someone decided it was a good idea to turn on the autosyncer right after that was uploaded, so now we have like 6 transitions intertangled...
<acheronuk> ^^^ + we started off with 1/2 the builder cloud down for provisioning at the same time
<acheronuk> things are ONLY JUST beginning to become sane again
<clivejo> ha
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1sLzKI26/file_3667.mp4
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> 🙄
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<acheronuk> LP needs a good kicking!
<santa_> I have just fixed kwayland autopkgtest
<clivejo> needs more than a beating
<santa_> everything is fine wrt fw 5.40 autopkgtests with qt .1
<santa_> I'm going to schedule a test against .2
<mamarley> The queues are empty and the builders appear to be in good health at the moment, but for some reason the publisher seems to be stuck,
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #312: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/312/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. sounds good. 5.9.2 will be a day or 2 more in -proposed, even at the most optimistic I think
 * mamarley kicks LP again, harder this time.
<mamarley> Ouch, I seem to have damaged my foot…
<clivejo> sue!
<clivejo> where there is blame, there's a claim!
<acheronuk[m]> not sure I like this :/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Why?
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its like old AOL times, you just need to put your age
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, why would I?
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So people don't ask you a/s/l
<BluesKaj> a/s/l has become a no no on irc for yrs
<blaze> I don't remember me chatting with random people since 2005
<acheronuk> people can ask. getting an answer is another thing
<ghostcube> ^^ uhhh asl  the damn yahoo voice chats... :D
 * acheronuk[m] is finding multiple chat clients confusing
<ghostcube> i feel old now
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> very confusing
<ghostcube> maybe confusing is a bit to soft.. its hard annoying
<ghostcube> :D
<acheronuk[m]> true
<acheronuk> which one is the real me???
<ghostcube> acheronuk
<ghostcube> ^^
<blaze> there's a matrix plugin for weechat
<acheronuk> yeah, IRC still feels more 'real'
<ghostcube> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #155: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #114: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/114/
<acheronuk> mamarley: I can see why you were kicking LP. stuff built 4 hrs ago, and still not published
<acheronuk> clivejo: you set stuff to build sources on master again?
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> clivejo: why? you fixing it?
<clivejo> thought I was
<clivejo> but no
<acheronuk> :(
<clivejo> think it was issues with LP made me think they was working
<clivejo> grrr why is kdeconnect so unstable
<acheronuk> what version?
<clivejo> master
<clivejo> and beta of the app
<clivejo> on oreo
<acheronuk> so 'unstable' branch is 'unstable'?
<acheronuk> I'm shocked!
<clivejo> so am I
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #374: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #375: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-python build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-python/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #82: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/83/
<acheronuk> publisher is a dead parrot!
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> dodo
<acheronuk> "it's resting"
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #22: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1913: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1913: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1913: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1913/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Is there any value in organising a kick rebuild / re-write sprint ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Kick?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Don!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Don?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I mean KCI
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> You and your codenames :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I hate AutoCorrect
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Oh. No, because as far as I'm concerned, nobody has said they're working on a new KCI.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I was reading the issue with KCI in the timeline made me think, hmm maybe we could organise a rebuild / rewrite sprint, which could be planned and discussed at the next Cafe Live.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I we could get all the key developers together to co-ordinate, do it properly agile style, with a scrum board, scrum master, re-write the tooling in python, and document the architecture.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I = if
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Works with me, as long as we do it right, meaning proper unit testing and proper planning before jumping in
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> That's doable if the right folks are at the table.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> We also need people who would be able to work on it consistently (not popping in and out)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I'm game
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> If we layout block specifications for the Jenkins Jobs, along with workflow paths.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Understand the architecture first, then setout definitions for tests and code, which translate into work packages that folks at the spring can pick off the board and hack on.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Alright I will slot that into the agenda for unconference 1 at Cafe Live, we can hopefully then discuss a plan.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I've done some preliminary sketches for myself so if I could go first then I can sort of explain what I've been chewing on.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I think that'd be a great idea
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iSZoIm-NamoJyHC6Cr950sD4y5ZRNnwuEcwQ-X5_Agg/edit?usp=drivesdk
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> See if you have edit rights on that doc please ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Nope, just viewing
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Please can you try now
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Oh, yep, can edit
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Awesome
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I have to sleep now but when I wake up I'll add stuff
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> looks like I'll need to polish up my python
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> ummm... that sounds faintly rude. lol.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh? :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Haha lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #86 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1023: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1023/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #1024: FIXED in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/1024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1914: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1914: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1914: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #86: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #150: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #140: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #113: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #429: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #256: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #95: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #18: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #30: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #382: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #23: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #393: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #18: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #122: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #369: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #19: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #18: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #9: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #342: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #36: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #18: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #158: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #103: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #74: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #15: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #20: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #26: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #116: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #9: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #15: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #22: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #92: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #37: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #109: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #73: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #52: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #15: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #17: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #33: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #125: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #20: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #35: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #58: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #36: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #12: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #345: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #10: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #14: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #374: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #22: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #144: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #32: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #218: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #14: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #141: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #125: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #126: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #18: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #387: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #118: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #25: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #24: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #395: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #96: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #13: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #18: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #87: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #342: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #92: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #119: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #19: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #10: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #12: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #22: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #100: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #72: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #20: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #136: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #18: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #133: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #142: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #81: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #116: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #97: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #89: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #18: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #167: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #14: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #18: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #101: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #22: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #20: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #36: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #140: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #71: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #14: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #119: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #124: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #340: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #120: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #309: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #140: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #145: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #109: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #51: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #337: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #117: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #107: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #12: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #112: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #151: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #149: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #135: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #82: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #368: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #626: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #260: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #407: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #407: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #59: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #291: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #91: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #22: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #128: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #285: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #84: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #204: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #136: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #328: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #256: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #106: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #92: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #22: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #142: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #79: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #35: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #20: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdf build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdf/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #151: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #73: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #331: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/331/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #315: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #156: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #424: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #57: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #187: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #103: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #115: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #114: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #25: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #23: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #12: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #137: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #43: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #162: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #325: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #23: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #100: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #93: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #7: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #95: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #21: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #196: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #110: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #446: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #73: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #117: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #95: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #111: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #151: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #142: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #97: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #257: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #132: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #159: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #123: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #134: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #75: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #26: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #346: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #114: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #49: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #143: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #168: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #310: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #146: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #152: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #72: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #292: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #150: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #156: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #286: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #16: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #94: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #27: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #205: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #117: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #113: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #257: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #45: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #329: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #120: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #31: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #93: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #101: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #110: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #73: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #75: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #306: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #23: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #97: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #121: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #20: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #37: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #74: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #107: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #19: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #38: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #430: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #19: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #383: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #145: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #19: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #370: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #96: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #142: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #141: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #19: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #394: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #343: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #375: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #23: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #141: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #19: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #127: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #388: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #19: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #119: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #396: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #425: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #332: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #33: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #316: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #174: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #86: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #102: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #27: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #343: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #188: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #24: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #104: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #138: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #101: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #155: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #19: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #326: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #94: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #163: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #210: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #447: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #197: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #86: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #111: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #116: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #139: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #285: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #16: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/16/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Hiya BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #72: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #307: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #26: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #118: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #132: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #109: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #86: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #26: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #44: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #105: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/50/
<BluesKaj> hey Sick_Rimmit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #41: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #100: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #40: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #90: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #108: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #110: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #83: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #137: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #143: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #81: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #348: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #135: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #95: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #114: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgoldrunner build #118: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgoldrunner/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #125: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #112: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #408: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #369: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #115: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #122: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #261: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #136: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #338: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #341: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #19: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #130: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #408: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #458: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #84: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #19: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #22: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #77: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #211: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #286: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #349: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #210: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #459: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #349: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #27: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #96: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #360: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #115: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #97: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #350: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #215: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #19: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/79/
<blaze> bionic unstable dolphin :p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #166: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #152: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #367: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #34: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #175: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #87: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #103: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #28: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #25: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #59: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #368: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #366: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #367: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkipi build #67: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkipi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #161: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #50: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #153: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #161: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #307: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #258: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #366: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #209: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #24: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #224: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #259: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #367: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #204: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #237: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #210: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #253: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #434: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #365: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #14: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #147: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #10: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #237: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #241: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #225: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #242: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #106: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #294: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #13: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #226: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #285: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #286: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #274: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #442: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #126: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #93: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #122: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #278: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #275: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #443: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #273: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #279: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #274: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #161: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #136: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1915: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1915: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1915: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #24: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #22: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #15: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #20: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #22: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #23: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #19: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #23: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #23: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #25: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #17: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #27: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #12: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #21: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #11: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #13: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #20: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #14: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #29: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #27: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #28: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #18: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #24: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #15: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #16: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #31: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #13: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #20: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #11: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #18: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #12: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #12: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #30: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #26: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #15: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #16: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #24: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #31: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #24: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #27: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/38/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit I'm already working on a new ci
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Since when?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> Since I documented the damned thing on phab and also mentioned it here
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Got a link?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/mechanical-octopus/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/17/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I don't remember hearing about this at all
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> well, when I mentioned this you mentioned - as allways - your point of view about unit tests; apparently for you they are the silver bullet to solve all the problems of the world
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Well implementing a large CI such as this without any sort of testing just gives us more work than we need when everything breaks and we don't know about it
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Because things will break, but unit tests will help catch those before the code gets to prod
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> It's working smart, not hard
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> cool story bro
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> where are the KA unit tests which where going to solve all the problems of the world?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I've seen several projects in which mandatory unit testing has ensured Things Never Break
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Since you keep changing the code without saying anything, it's hard to write stable unit tests
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> this again?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> the major changes I plan to do are documented on phap
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> * phab
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Why do you insist on not planning ahead and discussing things (i.e. coming to one of the 4 team meetings we have had in the past month) before you implement them?
<clivejo> please stop
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> simon I already mentioned I don't have bandwith for that
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> too bad you don't remember as well
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> You've attended meetings in the past?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> yes
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> And you also have the bandwidth to run a server outside of Kubuntu's infra?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> yes, because its hosted at university and not at home
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and by the way I wasn't kicked out of the team for bad coordination like other
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> * like others
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and about the CI, by the way, clive asked me to publish my working notes here and I did
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> the same day that I mentioned the thing to you and you mentioned the unit tests again
<clivejo> @Santa where are you up to on it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I said *if* one was to implement a CI it should be done properly instead of haphazardly
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> One *major* part of that is actually doing proper testing
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> which may involve unit tests or not
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Look at every major open source project nowadays, most if not all of them have some sort of testing
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> So I'll argue for sure that it does involve unit testing
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> the sooner you understand the unit tests as a tool and not a religion the better
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> it helps to solve some problems but not others
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> The sooner you understand unit tests as a crucial part of a modern, reliable software project, the better
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I actually want KCI to be dependable
<clivejo> we all want it to be dependable
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> And for the record, it doesn't solve problems, it prevents them from happening in the first place
<clivejo> but fighting over it doesn't help that goal
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #28: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/28/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> fine, I'm still waiting for your KA unit tests which would solve all the problems in the world
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/14/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> They will make sure you don't break KA when you implement things without discussing them first
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> So there's that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/14/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> no, it doesn't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #32: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/32/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Wait, you're right, if you don't take the time to write them, things *will* break and you'll have to spend more time cleaning up after
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and no, I wasn't the one kicked out of the team for poor team coordination
<wxl> discussing the pros and cons of unit tests is probably useless. i hear that everyone sees some value in unit tests, so why not just implement them and move on?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I wasn't kicked out? lol
<clivejo> guys please! This is not preductive in any way
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> fine, I'm still waiting for patches implementing that unit tests
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I wasn't the one who was kicked out of Debian for poor conduct, btw, so you have nothing on me
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^ there you go, write the unit tests and we'll implement them
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> you mean the same people that broke plasma 4 -> 5 upgrades because of their technical incompetence?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> wxl: +1
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I'm still waiting for that
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I even answered his questions about the code before
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, But yet you claim to be on the team that has the same thing happen from two LTS releases?
<clivejo> how is it going in python?
<clivejo> I was under the impression that LP comms would be a problem using python?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> well I never wrote unit tests in python, but I would probably do for a new class I plan to implement
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, LP comms?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> yes, one of those "unnanounced changes" documented on phab
<clivejo> twoway comms between Launchpad and Jenkins
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, One of those things that you don't link anywhere and you don't subscribe anyone to in Phab?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Honestly it would make it easier because of launchpadlib
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @tsimonq2 like the ci-rewrite which you discussed and yet you don't remember?
<wxl> i think tsimonq2's complaint about communication is a fair one. i didn't know about the information beinng on phabricator. wouldn't take much to link to the mailing list.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> here we are again
<wxl> also, @Santa, this is not about tsimonq2 or anyone else's past, so give it up.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/39/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Which one?
<clivejo> Santa, is there a way to trigger builds based on your graphs?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/mechanical-octopus/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/mechanical-octopus/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/mechanical-octopus/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> three times, in case you miss 1-2 of them
<wxl> @Santa, you're being a bit of a pain, honestly. You clearly want to help, but can you please be collaborative?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> sigh
<wxl> That means working with people. And maybe just being considerate, at least.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> well, I'm taking a fair amount of time in discussing things in advance here and document them thoughly on phab
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> yet, you are still complaining
<wxl> and when did you document that on the mailing list?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> if I mention it here, you will complain it's not on the mailing list
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> This is the first time I'm hearing of an active attempt to rewrite KCI and not just tentative planning which we have yet to further discuss
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> do I have to search the irc logs?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Please
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I want to see where I was when you discussed this, and with who
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Because I don't remember you saying anything
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (y'know, like what typically happens)
<wxl> @Santa, is this the first time someone's complained to you about communication?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> you must be kidding me
<wxl> Nope.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> well, you ususally complain again again and again about me not communicating
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> while actually it's more like a problem of you not listening
<wxl> That's the only possibility?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> is this the first time that I complain about that?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> well, no
<wxl> What's the other possibility?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> the other possibility is some kind of emotional tendency of blaming me for your problems - so not just "not listening"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #14: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/14/
<wxl> And that's the only other possibility?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> wxl: everything extensive I do is documented on phab
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> please get over it already
<wxl> Ok, well, since you can't see it, I'll explain it to you. That is NOT the only other possibility.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> in your opinion
<wxl> The other possibility is that you're convinced by your intentions that everything you do is without fail and that anyone that has any constructive criticism has just got to be wrong.
<wxl> Unfortunately, the road to hell is paved with good intentions.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> fine
<wxl> So, if you don't want to have this discussion again, include links here and on the mailing list.
<wxl> Is that really so hard/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> feel free to send patches
<wxl> I wish I could send patches to your behavior, but I don't think your system allows for such things.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> we already had this discussion
<wxl> Yep, and you haven't changed.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and yet you don't listen
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> there's no point in discussing things when people doesn't listen
<wxl> What didn't I listen to? That you stubbornly refuse to post a simple link to your documentation on the mailing list?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, So you're saying we're free to "send patches" but you want to do all the work yourself without collaborating beforehand in a visible way?
<clivejo> I am listening, I want to know where you are up to on Mechanical Octopus
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> clivejo: what the page says, a stub linked there
<clivejo> I see that
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> the working notes explain in a rough way what I did
<clivejo> but what are the next steps?
<wxl> @Santa, this is the guidelines by which we work in this community and you are failing to achieve most of it: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<clivejo> there are features we need implemented but this can be rolled out
<clivejo> Rik and I have a lot of "feature requests"
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> clivejo: well that's something to be improvised a bit
<clivejo> how are you picking up SCM?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> probably the first thing would be doing a gbp-kci
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, So do I, and had we properly planned this out as a group collaboratively before someone started working on it, these could have been done sooner because we would all know where we are at.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Plus, it's not on infrastructure which we can all access.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @clivejo, that's done by jenkins
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Only you, apparently, can work on code, and only you, apparently, can work on the server
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> That's not collaborative
<clivejo> tsimonq2: its a test bed, once things are working it can be moved in Kubuntu infra
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @tsimonq2, we can replicate it somwhere else it's on a lxc container
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> And saying that you planned it out beforehand by throwing it on a page without linking it to the mailing list, without subscribing us, without doing the things that every other person on this team always does to make sure we're all on the same page, that's not very collaborative.
<clivejo> I need to see it in action working first
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I would keep my own container as a test bed, but I can share it with you
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I alredy mentioned it here, and you were on the conversation
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> please get over that
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Oh but *now* you can share it with me? We have infra to run this on, why isn't it there, and why does one person have to give access to everyone else?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Very good counterpoint /s
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> well simon, talking about that you are maintaining qt in a set of git repos where we don't have access ;)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> but that's another story
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @tsimonq2 is it ok if we figure out how to make a backup of that container tomorrow?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/33/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, In a repo that you will never have access to because you decided that it would be better to not work collaboratively? That one? … Also, that is *completely* different. Anyone who wasn't kicked right out of Debian is welcome to join the team, where we all collaborate and keep each other in the loop on things.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, It wouldn't do anything for me because I have no idea where you are in implementing anything
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> again: it's documented what I have done in the wiki
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> so if you don't want the container, fine
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> That you never subscribed anyone to and didn't link on the list and only linked here once while you were working on it? That one?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: to be fair with the links to phab above, you should be fairly clear on things, but to anyone on the team who is not here right now they're clueless
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> again: I mentioned it here
<wxl> and what about the people who are not here?
<wxl> they're not good enough to know?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I think Santa should send an email to the list describing his intentions with rebuilding KCI
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> That way, *everyone* can be in the loop
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and anyway it doesn't matter what I do wrt comunicaion as long as people doesn't listen
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Once, a month ago, and I don't even remember that
<clivejo> wxl tsimonq2: he did mention it here and they entire thing came from conservations we had here and on BBB
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, That's not the problem
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, When was that?
<wxl> clivejo: and you don't think it is something that should be more widely communicated?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Right
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @clivejo, oh god. thank you
<clivejo> it was widely communicated that we are having problems with the current system
<tsimonq2> Right, but that's obvious
<clivejo> tsimonq2 has also said he would work on this project
<tsimonq2> I really wanted to, but didn't know there was an existing one
<tsimonq2> And I want to do it right, from the beginning
<clivejo> yet we have no communication on were he is up to on that
<wxl> well, i don't know, this is the first i've heard about it but whatever
<ahoneybun> Mailing list, IRC and BBB are our mail channels. As such any news should be on all of them
<ahoneybun> Also Phab
<wxl> exactly my point ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because I haven't done anything yet, I wanted to wait until I talked to everyone before implementing them
<tsimonq2> *everyone*
<tsimonq2> acheronuk[m], clivejo, Santa, wxl
<tsimonq2> Everyone
<tsimonq2> Not just going ahead without doing it
<tsimonq2> Sure I did some preliminary sketches
<clivejo> tsimonq2: there are emails on the list detailing what you said you were going to work on
<ahoneybun> They are very helpful for me in this case since I'm not around IRC as much lately
<clivejo> santa has said he wants to work with you on it
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> wrt my ci stub....
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> it's just a STUB
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> hence why I mentioned it here just once
<tsimonq2> But yet you've already started working on it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> because I assesed the thing just once
<tsimonq2> Without having an official, decided-on document?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> yes, what a shame
<wxl> your condecension is downright rude, @Santa.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I decided to make an experiment without asking everyone else for permission - which is fine
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I made a experiment/stub and I mentioned it here and phab
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I don't think it is, where is your code?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> @Santa, Oooooo very interesting 😁
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, But yet you didn't get agreement from everyone?
<clivejo> why does he need agreement to do an experiment?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @tsimonq2, if you go to the phab page you will see that there's a 3.0 branch in KA
<wxl> i think it's reasonable to make an experiment and reasonable that it would be documented and brought to the public for review, comments, suggestions
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> which is what I did
<wxl> but not on the mailing list
<wxl> is it really so hard to do that?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> The mailing list is the lowercase canonical place to discuss this sort of thing
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and not the wall street journal as well
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Santa, That's not the point
<clivejo> wxl: why does an experiment need to go to the ML?
<wxl> you're taking things to illogical extremes, Santa
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> IRC is ephemeral communication
<wxl> clivejo: when one makes an experiment, unless the point is to do it for no reason, the right thing to do is to release the results of that experiment for further discussion
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> which what I did
<wxl> but not on the mailing list
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> * which is what I did
<wxl> but not on the mailing list
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> and not the wall street journal as well
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: The mailing list is the lowercase canonical place to discuss this sort of thing
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: IRC is ephemeral communication
<clivejo> wxl: the results aren't in yet
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> since the irc is ephemeral communication, there's a nice phab page explaining the things done so far
<clivejo> and we can't seem to get this converation passed this petty disagreement to talk about the results
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> which is not a big deal, just a simple jenkins setup
<wxl> again, that's an illogical extreme, @Santa
<wxl> unless you regularly contribute to WSJ
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> if I didn't mention this in the mailing list it's because there isn't much to discuss
<wxl> clivejo: if that's the case, I expect to see something on the mailing list shortly on the subject
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I mean
<clivejo> wxl: what do you want to see?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> OK I have quickly scanned the Phab page, which makes some sense to me, although it looks like there is plenty of work to do with the build chains.
<clivejo> he setup a jenkins on his machine to start work on designing a new CI system
<wxl> clivejo: motivations, results, plans, thoughts, speculation
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I don't ask for permission to do experiments, when I have something worth to be discussed in the mailing list I would
<clivejo> wxl: none of that has been talked about
<wxl> but there's something worth being discussed here?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Now, I can see there has been some highly charged discussion, so clearly there is much more energy around getting this done than I had first thought.
<wxl> clivejo: which is why i said i would expect to see something shortly, i.e. in the near future
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> That is excellent news.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I have to go work on something more productive and collaborative. I'm -1 on any designs of a new CI that haven't been sent to the mailing list for a proper discussion. … And if my opinion is discarded, I guess I'm not a member of the project, am I? Then Santa is the only member?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> there isn't any design
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I've assigned a good chunk of time at the next Cafe to discuss this in more detail.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> It really is important to make this a collaborative effort
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> it's just a freaking jenkins setup and a rough idea
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> (explained in the wiki)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Further more, we need to use this to get others onboard.
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, And I agree
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I agree also with Santa, what is discribed in the Phab is the Jenkins base
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> All the build jobs still need to be defined and put together
<clivejo> That is my point, stop arguing about who said what and when and talk about what we want from this system
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> It's really cool that this is already underway, which suggests the sooner we can all get round the table to discuss design and tooling strategy the better
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit, they are stub jobs created by the stub code in KA 3.0
<clivejo> what most of us agree is that we need this system, it is a tool for getting KDE software to our users
<wxl> It's also unhelpful when people are so darn condecending and rude. It does tend to create arguments.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I am keen to encourage the use of Python for the build scripting
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> My software development team at work use Jenkins, slot of Python, most importantly we use PyLint
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @wxl, well I could take this criticism, but not the "omg you didn't write to the ML, you hide things from us!"
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Anyways whatever, we can discuss this.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> More frightening, I might even roll my sleeves up and write some code
<clivejo> wxl: that is the problem with other cultures and traditions 
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I think we coul discuss the design in a meeting where I can attend
<wxl> @Santa, that's not what I said at all. You are taking things to extremes, yet again.
<wxl> …which is a whle different problem
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> @Santa, I think that is important, can you make the Cafe on 2 Dec ?
<clivejo> at the moment there is nothing to take to the ML
<clivejo> it's an idea
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> If you guys wanted can setup a dedicated meeting to scope this out
<wxl> clivejo: a culture that uses derision and other logical fallicies to make an argument is a really unhealthy one
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit maybe we could address this next saturday?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Then what's the stub?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's an outline
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I have outlines that I wanted to discuss at the Cafe too
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh I can't next Saturday, I'll be dressed as a Woman, singing Cowboy songs n the local Pantomime
<clivejo> Santa: is there any code yet?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> However, Saturday is the last day of the Panto.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @clivejo, the 3.0 branch in KA
<clivejo> for the management of Jenkins too?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> So could do something before 2 Dec if required. Although I was hoping to use the Cafe as a way to invite others, perhaps dormant on the development list to get involved
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> there's a couple of programs to add jobs
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I also thought it might be a great opportunity to get the Kubuntu Ninja Yellow belts active again
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Maybe we could do the initial discussion at the Café, and then set a date for a weekend Sprint ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> with sprint I hope I don't have to go phisically anywhere, do I?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Nope, we can use BBB and Google docs, IRC for chat
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> All that needs to happen really is to set dates and times, I can do a quick intro on the live stream.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> could we skip BBB and just IRC?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> My day job is development manager, so happy to run the scrumm
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> as I said I have scarce mobile bandwith
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Alright, I am sure we can work that out easy enough
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I think the man ongoing channel of Comms should be IRC
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> When we start and end each scrum day, we can use BBB for the virtual stand up
<clivejo> Sick_Rimmit can you add calamares to the agenda
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> You mean for the Cafe?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> This sprint would be dedicated to a LACK rebuild
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I don't think that's ready yet, as discussed in BBB, I'm still getting everything put in place for that
<clivejo> for discussion, whereever that takes place
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Not LACK
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> It should read KCI
<clivejo> tsimonq2: LOL
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> There is a lot to consider if we want to make a new robust KCI, which is well documented and maintainable by us and most importantly others into the future
<clivejo> you don't see the irony?
<ahoneybun> Calamares clivejo ?
<clivejo> no, the comment "I don't think that's ready yet, as discussed in BBB, I'm still getting everything put in place for that"
<clivejo> there is no I in team
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Well at least that was discussed with the whole team
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Let's discuss at the cafe, when hopefully we can get more folks around the table and interested
<tsimonq2> clivejo: The only thing that anyone can do now is poke archive admins
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> This could be an awesome project, and Sprint
<tsimonq2> And fwiw clivejo, I did that as part of the Lubuntu Team, not Kubuntu Team, and over there we agreed on it
<valorie> omg, what is this *fight* folks?
<valorie> we're all on the same side
<clivejo> anyways, lets put it to bed and get on with things
<valorie> can I ask everyone to breathe for a minute?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @Sick_Rimmit, 👍
<valorie> gosh, first I was giggling about "polishing my python"
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @valorie, 👍
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> (I don't wanna die XD)
<valorie> then I see an angry argument
<valorie> however: anger is energy, so we know everyone is committed
<valorie> at least
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I'm not angry 🙄
<valorie> can we channel that to some common purpose, please?
<valorie> good to hear, @santa
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> sure, let's discuss what we have a dec 2
<clivejo> @Santa how do we add bionic to the CI? 
<valorie> please share your link about the Octopus experiment to the ML
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @clivejo, you mean my stub?
<valorie> having a better CI is good for all of us
<clivejo> @Santa yes
<valorie> in particular I would like yofel's feedback
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> ah, ok, there's a kci-add-job program which does that
<clivejo> then have to be added manually?
<clivejo> could that be automated like it is now?  but maybe from within the Jenkins inferface?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I'm not sure how it is now
 * clivejo has a huge wishlist for a new CI
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Phab workboard T7473 KCI rebuild
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> keep in mind that I have been working always on releases/KA
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I have linked the wiki page Santa provided
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> I will get an email out in the next couple of days
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> And will contact Ninja Yellow belts directly to make sure they know, and hopefully they will come along too.
<clivejo> @Santa https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/commit/?id=5cbc17ec1fe8b67e698869adb4275a32915617a3
<clivejo> we add the new series and run the update script
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> the way to automate it would be do-all
<clivejo> a wishlist is that the update script could be run from within Jenkins
<clivejo> I believe is "used" to run after a push to the git repo, but that was before my time
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> what do you mean from within jenkins
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> in the user web interface?
<clivejo> there are management jobs in KCI
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/mgmt/
<clivejo> I believe tooling_deploy _should_ be doing that
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I wouldn't know how to do that yet
<clivejo> or tooling
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I'm new to jenkins by the way
<clivejo> @Santa
<clivejo> I know
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> anyway I would have extremely great expectations
<clivejo> and I understand why you are experimenting on your server
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> personally I aim more to have something usuable and fixable by us
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> then if we have also "great" features it's ok
<clivejo> my ruby and python skills are pathetic
<tsimonq2> Python is easy once you get the hang of it
<tsimonq2> Ruby on the other hand...
<clivejo> so on the coding part I am pretty rubbish
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #8: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/8/
<clivejo> but I know what we need it to do
<clivejo> maybe between all of us, we could get something built :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> I learnt python with stack overflow
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> wrt ci reworking your feedback will be needed even if you don't code
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> more or less like in KA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #88: ABORTED in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #152: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #60: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #83: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #72: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #133: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #95: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #130: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #39: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #59: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #85: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #153: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #75: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #118: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #121: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #103: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #72: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #82: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #142: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #124: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #59: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #45: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #73: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #112: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #127: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #151: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #114: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #142: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #138: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #108: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #158: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #127: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #114: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #181: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #107: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #105: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #75: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #144: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #122: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #145: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #117: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #147: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #139: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #121: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #102: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #81: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #138: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #89: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #115: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #93: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #102: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #157: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #157: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #136: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #138: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #119: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #144: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #97: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #104: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #55: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #164: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #88: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #156: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #123: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #116: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #118: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/141/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #121: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #124: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #122: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #252: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #82: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #265: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #147: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #292: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #148: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/148/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #293: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #87: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #236: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #128: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #94: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2590: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2590: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2590: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2590/
<acheronuk> santa has provided frameworks 5.52 for cosmic in backports-landing https://phabricator.kde.org/T10027
<acheronuk> please test
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Will test in about an hour.... Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> great. thnaks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks even
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-13
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 2 machines tested tested here.... fw 5.52 working well.  Testing a 3rd box shortly...
<mparillo_> Added the PPA to a VM via the command line. After Discover calmed down, did the upgrade via Discover. Rebooted. Kicker and krunner appear to work. Konsole, System Settings, Kate, Ksysguard, and Discover seem to work, and kinfocenter reports 5.52. Thanks to you and Santa. 
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I tried finding something to verify in the fw 5.52 release notes, but most updates are fairly obscur and hard to test.... https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.52.0.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/214/
<valorie> yay, tsimonq2 renewed his Kubuntu membership!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #120: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #267: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #121: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #268: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2591: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2591: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2591: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2591/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello 😃
<BluesKaj> Hi MichaelTunnell, Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> anyone here watch FLOSS Weekly on the TWiT network?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> No but I watch security now
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> if so, I will be co-hosting that podcast tomorrow :D … if not, then check out This Week in Linux or Destination Linux instead :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2592: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2592: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2592: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2592/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, wouldn't even know wher to look 😳
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, https://twit.tv
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> oh right yea that site
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> https://twit.tv/shows/floss-weekly/episodes/505?autostart=false
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ill watch it but i dont usually watch floss weekly cuz its the most boring floss podcast
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> but michael tunnell will probably make it more exciting
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> wow youtube commenters are a bit harsh
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> on your podcast
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They always are.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ALWAYS.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i'm not
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> : P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I didn't say you were.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> most of the time
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm saying it's ALWAYS harsh.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> yeah
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-14
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @pizzadude, probably
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @MichaelTunnell, well. im listening to it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hdHnDJJB/file_10896.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> and dan lynch is also in it from linux outlaws (an old podcast i used to listen to in 2012 era)
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> last time i heard he was very sick
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> yea that was a surprise for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #250: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #253: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/253/
<valorie> acheronuk: have you seen the mail that Riddell sent to KDE Announce: Re: [kde-announce] KDE Project Security Advisory: kio-extras: HTML Thumbnailer automatic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's a low-priority CVE (thus we don't patch it)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's up?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #134: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/134/
<valorie> I'll forward the email
<valorie> I thought I could find the link to the archive in the headers but I guess kde doesn't include that
<valorie> I cc'd the devel list so you can report back there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/169/
<valorie> there was a bit of snow at the cabin this afternoon!
<valorie> winter is coming
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #114: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #293: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #226: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/226/
<wxl> so if you drag an executable from dolphin to the desktop, you can link to it or create an "icon" (not a real file), but you can't create a "link to application" (read: desktop file)... why not merge all this functionality in the same place.. and why isn't the desktop file (read: freedesktop spec) front and center?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #266: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/276/
<valorie> wxl, if you think you can work with the freedesktop folks, please do!
<valorie> on those shoals have many a boat foundered
<valorie> sadly
<valorie> or maybe work directly with Nate on this?
<valorie> because that seems like a good usability change
<wxl> valorie: my point was more the inconsistency of how we deal with things, as well as the apparently unnecessary creation of some technology that appears to duplicate what freedesktop does just fine
<wxl> i don't see a freedesktop issue
<valorie> right
<wxl> so maybe feature request kind of bug report? on plasma i imagine?
<valorie> mmm
<valorie> ngraham: ^^^
<valorie> or @ngraham
<valorie> I agree that if that could be done, it makes sense
<wxl> k i await then :)
<valorie> I mean you could make a phab task, but then where does it go
<valorie> Nate will have a clue
<wxl> fine with me. thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/207/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @tsimonq2, But its still a CVE...so it should be patched, right?
<mparillo_> What is a CVE compared to not breaking my workflow? https://xkcd.com/1172/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2593: SUCCESS in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2593: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2593: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2594: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2594: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2594: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2594/
<ngraham> wxl: sounds reasonable; please file a bug
<ngraham> bugs.kde.org | frameworks-kio
<ngraham> say that the dropJob should be smart enough to notice when the source is an executable and offer to create a desktop file automatically
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @valorie, nvm this doesn't seem like a security vuln at all
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> more like a "privacy vulnerability"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-530-released
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #203 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #203: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #213: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #106: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #215: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #99: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/99/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #203: ABORTED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #123: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #89: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #92: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #91: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #152: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #122: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #216: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #67: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #87: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #204: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #146: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2595: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2595: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2595: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2595/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2596: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2596: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2596: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #204 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #204: ABORTED in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/94/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-16
<wxl> better late than never ngraham https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401090
<ubottu> KDE bug 401090 in general "feature request: create application links from drag and drop" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ngraham> Thanks!
<ngraham> Sent it back with a request for more info. Please add the requested info and then reset the status to "REPORTED". Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2597: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2597: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2597: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2597/
<kfunk> I'm missing /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/Qt3DQuickExtras/Qt3DQuickWindow in qt3d5-dev in cosmic (just got a compile error). could that be a packaging bug?
<kfunk> bionic had it: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Qt3DQuickWindow&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<kfunk> cosmic doesn't: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Qt3DQuickWindow&mode=exactfilename&suite=cosmic&arch=any
<kfunk> nvm. because of https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=895386 it seems
<ubottu> Debian bug 895386 in qt3d5-dev "qt3d5-dev: Package doesn't include dir /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/Qt3DExtras" [Important,Fixed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2598: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2598: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2598: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #88: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #214: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #237: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #95: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #251: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #254: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #115: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #170: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/170/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #142: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #166: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #135: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2599: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2599: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2599: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #205 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #205: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #185: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #215: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #144: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #135: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #108: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #225: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #96: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #219: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #203: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #173: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #175: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #171: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #101: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #184: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #251: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #97: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #61: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #146: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #189: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #89: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #78: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #78: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #85: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #77: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #98: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #253: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #81: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #80: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #102: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #53: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #63: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #62: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #22: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #90: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #118: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #116: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #182: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #112: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #143: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #44: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #124: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #224: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #110: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #206: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #195: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #182: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #132: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #153: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #150: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #156: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #56: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #72: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #79: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_analitza build #100: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_analitza/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #148: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #262: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #156: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #205: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #78: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #203: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #212: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #100: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/100/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #83: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #71: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #173: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #268: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #61: FAILURE in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #43: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #191: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #209: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #81: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #178: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #149: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_analitza build #101: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_analitza/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #89: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #238: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #224: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #136: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #103: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #220: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #224: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #128: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #81: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #255: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #146: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #107: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #86: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #90: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #87: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #67: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #88: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #96: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #100: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #202: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #56: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #98: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #123: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #171: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #207: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #89: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #51: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #23: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #67: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #255: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #108: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #103: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #143: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkmahjongg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #186: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #99: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #227: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #168: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #130: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #161: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #160: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #252: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #124: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #153: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #107: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #232: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #67: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #92: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #218: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #123: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #101: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #153: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #47: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #82: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #149: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #27: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #152: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #138: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #158: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #71: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #145: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #180: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #57: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #198: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #174: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #69: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #98: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #101: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #136: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #97: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #116: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #92: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #102: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #101: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #225: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #147: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #115: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #97: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #69: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #213: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #136: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #111: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #53: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #84: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #217: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #68: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #235: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #175: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #256: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #163: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #84: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #254: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #83: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #88: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #87: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #252: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #147: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #226: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #185: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #269: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #93: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #191: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #116: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #263: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #169: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #104: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #206: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #103: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #210: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #195: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #201: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #218: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #164: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #187: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #224: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #153: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #269: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #175: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #284: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #212: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #221: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #192: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #191: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #173: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #291: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #187: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #270: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #191: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #72: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #176: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #99: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #154: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #102: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #208: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #150: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #175: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #139: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #159: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #153: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #124: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #177: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #98: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #255: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #128: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #236: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #114: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #225: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #101: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #155: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #146: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #219: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #137: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #91: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #88: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #264: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #226: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #274: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #64: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #208: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #183: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #188: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_analitza build #102: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_analitza/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #170: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #253: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #228: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #174: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #239: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #90: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #180: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #176: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #58: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #184: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #100: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #117: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #103: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #275: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #185: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #86: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #265: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #151: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #227: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #94: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #222: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #256: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #72: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #100: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #87: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #102: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #28: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #193: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #82: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #192: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #150: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #72: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #108: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #148: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #104: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #73: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #49: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #215: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #84: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #206: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #57: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #48: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #104: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #95: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #40: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #109: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #271: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #185: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #85: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #52: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #217: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #110: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #105: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #223: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #212: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> latest kdeconnect update fixed a major problem for me, thanks for updating!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #100: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #101: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #113: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #120: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #161: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #154: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #162: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #117: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #95: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #155: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #121: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #150: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #225: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #233: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #148: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #169: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #179: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #154: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #131: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #108: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #165: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #89: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #162: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #95: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #68: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #111: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #99: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #218: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #85: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #221: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #103: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #45: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #51: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #86: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #106: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #69: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #51: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #166: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #167: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #101: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #89: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #181: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #203: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #109: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #93: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #214: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #165: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #45: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #69: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #172: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #102: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #109: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #90: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #208: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #218: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #129: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #124: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #116: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #70: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #37: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #148: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #117: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #89: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #256: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #105: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #196: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #54: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #112: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #155: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #225: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #181: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #137: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #154: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #153: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #75: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #226: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #202: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #294: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #84: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #138: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #70: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #71: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #77: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #292: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #173: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #164: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #147: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #92: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #257: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #138: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #104: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #95: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #270: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #285: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #98: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #104: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #219: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #112: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #106: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #257: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #192: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #138: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #224: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin build #87: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #49: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #258: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #125: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #258: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #222: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #86: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #220: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #123: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #122: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #210: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #114: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #136: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #116: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #147: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #160: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #228: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #186: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #154: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #128: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #157: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #186: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #86: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #94: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #199: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #156: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #132: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #162: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #170: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #166: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #109: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #93: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #88: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #51: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #41: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #95: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #71: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #139: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #110: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #145: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #220: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #90: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #149: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #180: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #155: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #189: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #163: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #155: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #151: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #226: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #234: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #121: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #163: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #118: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #90: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #230: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #266: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #219: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #177: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #65: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #74: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #82: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #85: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #155: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #164: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #38: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #99: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #99: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/99/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #122: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #180: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #182: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #82: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #102: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #101: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #214: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #140: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #94: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #153: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #177: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #271: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #71: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #91: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #152: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #160: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #209: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #286: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #98: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #195: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahhh finally got around to fixing this page: https://kubuntu.org/support/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> also 18.10 of the Kubuntu Manual is out.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> Also the feature tour is a bit outdated
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> (Photo, 834x1026) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sUttqOGg/file_10953.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> Isn't it now cantata?
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> I never got cantata to set up correctly and play music
<valorie> thanks for fixing the site
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> yeah you have to setup mpd first
<valorie> which I didn't know how to do
<valorie> amarok still works, so whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea I need to fix that.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Someone make a phab task and assign me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I guess there's no such thing as the default player anymore. With the online streaming services entering our lives everything is so fragmented. A lot of people don't even use their computers to play music these days. But still the number of music player apps on Linux increased dramatically since the Kubuntu's early days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1187: SUCCESS in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #174: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #91: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #119: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2600: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2600: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2600: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #175: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/175/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo_> On https://kubuntu.org/support/, should there be a warning about the KiwiIRC widget. If I simply try to connect with the default user name presented on the page, Freenode responds: Due to the persistent ongoing spam, all new connections are being set +R (block messages from unidentified users) and will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified. 
<acheronuk> mparillo_: hmmm. thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #96: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #94: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #187: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #103: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #203: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2601: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2601: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2601: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2601/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @Lazy B, i guess i'm in the minority as i prefer local music collection
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #166: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #83: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #146: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #139: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #162: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #137: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #177: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #211: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #222: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #141: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #215: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #149: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #169: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #80: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #113: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #176: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #126: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #117: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #223: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #175: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #119: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #254: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #186: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #157: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #201: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #136: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #139: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #162: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #85: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #194: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #177: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #183: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #220: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #178: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #115: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #80: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #205: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #135: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #200: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #144: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #180: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #73: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #215: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #293: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #166: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #184: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #213: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #196: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #46: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #207: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #140: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #154: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/289/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, add me +1 to that minority
<mamarley> And me.  There is no cloud, it is just someone else's PC.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i do back up my music on the cloud tho
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i just listen locally
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> my upload is too sh***y for much in the way of cloud backups
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> yeah it took me a week to upload all my music and videos backups
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, I simply don't care enough about the stuff to do that. I like it, but not to that much effort. We all have different priotities though :)
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> but i have a ton of rare music
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> dear god there are sooooo many projects on bugs.kde.org.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's scary when trying to file a bug because it's tough to say what it is against.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KDE is a big beast
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> doesnt drkonqi find the right category for the bug (if its a crash)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It was not a crash. It's a bug in either Wayland or KWin but I'm not sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401150
<ubottu> KDE bug 401150 in general "Alt+Tab just shows a window in another workspace" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahhhhh I see how this works. It's different then other DE's
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so I can't close the bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/69/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> close?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes make it go away.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, for what reason?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I figured it out.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, change the status to resolved, which then gives you a dropdown of reasons for that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 389x390) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bnbdD0yI/file_10960.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/101/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-11
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> I added 19.04 and 19.10 to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#Gallery Then I noticed that the previous one was uploaded by Funkruf/Canonical? Do we need to let Canonical do these uploads?
<mparillo> I recall the official Jesuit motto was Ad maiorem Dei gloriam, but their unofficial motto was "It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission".
<mparillo> So, I have not backed out my update (yet).
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.17.3.php
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Buillding in PPAs now
<mamarley> Ah, so you're the reason why the build queue is backed up. ;P
<RikMills> mamarley: that would be doko I think?!
<mamarley> RikMills: Ah, yes, I do see some rebuild stuff.  I was just teasing you though. :)
<RikMills> mamarley: yeah :)
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wxl> doesn't plasma have an appimage backend upstream???
<wxl> s/plasma/discover/
<RikMills> wxl: nope
<wxl> https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-promises-appimage-improvements-for-plasma-discover-more-525456.shtml ?
<RikMills> wxl: I think they have confused appstream with appimage
<wxl> RikMills: ah yes. thanks. do you know of any reason why NOT to support appimages?
<RikMills> wxl: the reasons from here have not changed as afr as I know: https://pointieststick.com/2018/01/18/what-about-appimage/
<RikMills> *as far
<wxl> RikMills: and i think that's only partially true. appimages don't update themselves, and you can't find appimages through discover. in fact, there's no central place to find them.
<wxl> RikMills: for example, consider nextcloud client. they primarily recommend an appimage (https://nextcloud.com/install/#install-clients) however when there's an update it says to "use the system's update tool to install it." except there isn't one. you have to go download it again. and if you wanted nextcloud to begin with, you couldn't just search and find it.
<wxl> i guess that last problem is not something discover can help with, though.
<wxl> the decentralization *IS* a problem in that case.
<RikMills> sounds like they need to code it better and have build options for the appimage that make it suggest the right way to update
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-14
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> is QtCurve still a thing . . . I know it gets minor updates here and there but is it really still a thing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, this is not true … AppImageLauncher has always been a needed thing because it removes the need for having to set execution permissions. It also makes it easier to update AppImages. … plus there is the AppImageHub now (ran by KDE apparently) and the fact that no distros support it out of the box (without one weird esoteric AppImage only distro) is a shame
<valorie> @MichaelTunnell as I understand it, KDE only set up the Hub so that we could get Discover working with everything.... snap, appimage and flatpak
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> does Discover work with AppImages though? and if it exists why not let people know that to use it?
<valorie> hmmm, dunno 
<valorie> I like good old-fashioned packages
<valorie> eventually I'll have to accept the Future, I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> it depends on the purpose of the app for me. if it is a core utility then traditional packages but otherwise if it is a top level app that gets frequent updates, then traditional packaging is a nightmare
<valorie> well, I used to build some stuff from source
<valorie> I'm not afraid of work
<valorie> but i don't want to run gentoo either
<valorie> and my snap experiment didn't go well
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> I think there is value in traditional packaging but there is also *massive* flaws that hold back the whole Linux desktop. The fact that versions are locked to distro releases with months in between and with LTS potentially ever seeing updates. That's a nightmare for users and app developers. For example, when the project I work on releases a new version we essentially ignore Ubuntu updates and just do a PPA because yea
<IrcsomeBot1> its in the repos but it is 100% always out of date
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> snaps need work, flatpaks and appimages too. . . they all have issues but I think their benefits vastly outweight the negatives in comparison to the traditional style of waiting for months or waiting for years with LTS
<valorie> I live in hope that there will be ONE solution
<valorie> although I know that's a pipe dream
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> the 3 that exist are all compatible with each other so as long as Discover supports them all to the users then Discover is the ONE solution . . . provided Discover's issues can be fixed
<valorie> amen to that
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, Nope
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, "Discover doesn't export appimagehub without packaging and installing scratch/apol/xdgthing"
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://phabricator.kde.org/T10648
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Even Neon decided, nope.
<Ilgaz> I experienced a strange black screen with full ssd/hd activity for 2 days in a row, after long time idling
<Ilgaz> wayland was enabled
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, Neon makes many other wrong decisions as well :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, selective quoting Rik lol :D … right after that, Riddell said in the same message. "But we should install appimagelauncher by default. scarlettmoore has said she can get that into Neon." … and that's what I said as well. :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> what are everyone's thoughts of change the default task manager to Icons Only Tasks?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @MichaelTunnell, But once it was in Neon, never bothered to do so for debian. … Besides, the launcher is not Discover integration.
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, yea but appimagelauncher is something that would be beneficial if the only thing that ever happens is it being added. … appimagelauncher removes the necessity to edit permissions of each appimage manually. This is easy to do sure but brand new users would benefit from it and probono would likely use Kubuntu as an example for distros implementing AppImages better. :D
<sitter> *squint*
<sitter> RikMills: to clarify that wasn't a neon decision; it's a matter of shipping the right knsrc which discover peeps opted to not do
<sitter> also debian wasn't forgetting, it's why the aforementioned task was bounced onto the Neon2Debian board
<sitter> *forgotten even
<santa_> RikMills: hi, I have been busy but I'm still alive. I'm resuming my test rebuild routine, for fw 5.64 there's no git repo for kcalendarcore, that's intentional, isn't it?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-15
<RikMills> santa_: yeah, until PIM 19.08 or later gets in I was not going to mess with repo name changes
<santa_> RikMills: ack, thanks for the info
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<The_LoudSpeaker> RikMills: plasma's lock screen is sddm ?
<RikMills> The_LoudSpeaker: no. Kscreenlocker
<RikMills> It just looks like sddm
<BluesKaj> The_LoudSpeaker, click on the appearance tab, choose from there
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hmm. Thanks! I was just about to reboot into a live of kubuntu to check.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Saved me the reboot.
<RikMills> The_LoudSpeaker: KDE just deliberately made them look identical, so to provide a unified look. but they are fundamentally different things
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. Can you tell me if there's a switch user button in kde's application menu?
<The_LoudSpeaker> And if possible paste the contents of that file.
<BluesKaj> yes, it's in the "leave" options list
<The_LoudSpeaker> I saw that just now. I booted into kubuntu. Where do I find the location of that executable? Can't see it in .local/applications/
<RikMills> The_LoudSpeaker: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/libkscreenlocker5/filelist
<The_LoudSpeaker> Those are libraries.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I need the command /dbus message which is executed when I press the "switch user" button from the applications memu
<The_LoudSpeaker> *menu
<RikMills> The_LoudSpeaker: ask in #plasma
<RikMills> qdbus org.kde.krunner /App switchUser
<RikMills> that might work
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I will ask.
<The_LoudSpeaker> What's krunner? I thought kde used kscreensaver and sddm only.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-16
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-17
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: ping?
<RikMills> santa_: pong
<santa_> hey, nice to see you
<santa_> I have been resuming my test rebuild routine I got frameworks and plasma done, good job
<santa_> so I'm now aiming @ apps
<RikMills> great
<santa_> there's still a couple of missing git repos: kirigami-gallery and kipi-plugins
<santa_> kirigami-gallery is available @ debian sid already, passed the NEW queue
<santa_> https://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kirigami-gallery.html
<RikMills> I thought I made those?
<RikMills> maybe not got the right branches?
<santa_> ah, maybe. let me check
<RikMills> not sure why kirigami-gallery did not sync. done taht now
<RikMills> that
<RikMills> in new queue
<santa_> RikMills: indeed, missing branches was the problem I see now kubuntu_focal_staging for kirigami-gallery, but not for kipi-plugins
<RikMills> yeah, I just did that
<RikMills> hmm. our daily iso failed
<santa_> one of these years I should get involved with isos and such
<santa_> btw I have been updating my zillion VM for kubuntu testing. I'm still not finished XD
<santa_> RikMills: so are you going to push that _staging branch to kipi-plugins or should I? :P
<santa_> I mean I don't mind to do it, but I guess you want to get it right in your local clone as well
<RikMills> santa_: please do if you want. I've got sidetracked with this failing iso
<santa_> ok, just remember to make sure you local is ok ;)
<RikMills> santa_: I had taken it out of my apps clone folder so I did not build it and upload by mistake :P
<RikMills> so I have nothing at the moment
<santa_> allright
<RikMills> kdeconnect depends sshfs, new sshfs depends fuse3, fuse3 breaks fuse. nice!
<santa_> XD
<RikMills> I think I'll demote that to a recommends for kdeconnect for now
<RikMills> let debian sort their mess out, then change it back
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> all
<santa_> hi
<santa_> RikMills: FYI, I've just seen they are replacing in debian's kdepim the moronic "Bump group breaks" with something else
<RikMills> santa_: the virtual packages?
<santa_> RikMills: yeah, I'm inspecting the thing
<RikMills> santa_: would get rid of symbols files in PIM, which would be a big pain gone. possible be able to bump epochs and get rid of abix libs in future as well
<RikMills> I have been keeping an eye on progress for last few weeks
<santa_> aha, ay toughts you want to share about it?
<santa_> s/ay/any/
<RikMills> santa_: not much on a technical level. if it works, as it seems it is, would certainly be easier. I have already merged the small pkg-kde-tools change required
<santa_> ok, thanks
<santa_> RikMills: so ... the change seems cool, what's the required pkg-kde-tools change?
<RikMills> santa_: this IIRC https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/pkg-kde-tools/commit/74235691f8fb9194dea361a88ffd73b1b8c5ff41
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> RikMills: so if we both have time this week maybe we could discuss how to implement the virtual packages change in our kdepim packages?
<santa_> not today because my brain is fried
<RikMills> santa_: ok
